# Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread



## Reinhard (5 März 2004)

Prolog

Heißt uns willkommen alle alten
und auch manch neuer Moderator,
die dieses Forum nun verwalten:
Wir hören zu und sind ganz Ohr.

Gewöhnt an lieb geword'ne Bräuche
gewöhnt an sowas, wie Vertrautheit dort
gewohnt "vor Lachen halten wir die Bäuche"
hoff' ich, hier setzt sich's weiter fort.

Wir hoffen weiter auf Verständnis
das man beim Lesen muss verweilen.
Wir hoffen auch auf die Erkenntnis:
Die Wahrheit liegt zwischen den Zeilen.

Kritik sagt, es sei leicht zu dichten.
Es müsse sich nur alles reimen.
Wer's glaubt, so ist's - mitnichten.
Es ist ein Plänzchen - das muss keimen....

Gedichte sind auch nichts für "Andersdenker"
denn sie vertreten nur zu "Meinen".
Wir sind nicht irgendeines Henker,
wollen nur schmunzelnd uns vereinen...

So wünsch' ich mir im neuen Forum
wir bleiben sachlich, wie bisher.
Keine Polemik, uns geht's um's "Worum"
Mit gutem Willen ist's nicht schwer...

Und noch ein Wunsch sei angebracht,
dass trotz Politchaotik-Wirren
ihr beiden Admins weitermacht.
Und lasst euch bloss durch nichts beirren!

So sei ein letzter Gruß an alle,
die hier als Gast anwesend sind:
Tausend und eine Falle
lauern auf euch, ach seid nicht blind...

Meldet euch an, schaut dann vorbei.
Je mehr wir sind, desto besser zuletzt,
Besser noch als nach dem "Telefonrechnungsschrei"
Und vielleicht danach von Gläubigern gehetzt...

So, das war's jetzt, der Prolog ist zu Ende.
Mir fällt nichts mehr ein.
Nur eine Botschaft ich jetzt noch sende:

Seid alle willkommen, und kommt herein,


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (6 März 2004)

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra! Es geht wieder los. Avor, wo bist Du???


----------



## Avor (6 März 2004)

@Reinhard


Hier steh´ ich an  der  Pforte
vom alten - neuen Dichtereck,
erfreu mich Deiner   Worte
drüber nachzudenken, ist ihr Zweck.

Da ist nichts hinzuzufügen,
Du  hast ja alles schon gesagt.
So laßt uns weiterdichten zum Vergnügen
auch wenn´s manchmal sehr  gewagt.

In die Tiefe gehen, oder oben bleiben
alles ist ja gut  zu seiner Zeit.
Auch Schabernack kann man hier  treiben
so wie´s kommt, wir sind bereit.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (6 März 2004)

Aus der alten Welt

Zerbeult,  lädiert und leicht verstaubt
steht vor mir ein  Persilkarton.
Drauf steht,  was niemand glaubt:
“Das beste Weiß, für deinen Sohn!”

Mit Filzstift hat jemand “Software”draufgekritzelt.
“Mozilla und Dialerexen”,  kann man  lesen.
unbekannte Tierchen, über die ich oft  gewitzelt,
weil sie in meiner Jugend noch nicht dagewesen.

“Das schönste Weiß, das es je gegeben!”
die Schrift ist vergilbt und auch verdreckt.
Ob die Dialerexen und Mozillas noch leben?
Ich hab sie ausgepackt und tief  im Heu versteckt.

Für den Karton aber hab´ ich Verwendung,
da geht einiges was wichtig erscheint, hinein
Was bleibt bei einer   Dialerschutzforums-Beendung
die, wie sie sagen,  mußte sein.
Am Tag, als  mich erreichte   die Kunde
daß man beziehen will ein neues Haus
mit anderen Getreuen zusammen im Bunde
weinten sich ein paar Tiere im Off Topic aus.

Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier,
besonders dann,  wenn er sich Avor nennt.
Gewohnheitsmensch, heißt es bei mir,
der sich nicht gern von Artgenossen trennt.
Da sind ja auch  noch meine   Kinder,
die in dem alten Haus entstanden,
In Sommernächten  und   im Winter,
auch die von Freunden und Bekannten.

Hastig hineingepackt  in den Karton
Sortieren werde ich dann später
Ich will nicht, daß sie jetzt verenden schon
Lachen sollen auch noch die  Enkel und die Väter.

Lachen sollen auch die Mütter, wenn sie wollen,
doch nicht alles was ich  spontan  geschrieben
hat getroffen wie ich wollte,  in die Vollen,
die kleinen  Avor´s haben´s oft auch übertrieben.

Auch das Einhorn sucht noch immer seine Brille
und kann sie wohl auch nie mehr finden,
denn nach des Tierschutzbundes Wille
trägt das moderne  Einhorn jetzt die Brille hinten.


Eine geruhsames  Wochenende 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Der Jurist (6 März 2004)

@ Avor

Du bist angekommen. Schön.


----------



## Avor (6 März 2004)

0   :roll:  :roll:   0 

Mein lieber Schwan, ich bin entsetzt
Reinhard, hast Du das gelesen?
Forumspoeten sind wir jetzt
Hofnarren, wo wir mal “(An)Ständige” gewesen.

Nicht  zusammen   mit den Members meckern,
zu Felde ziehen gegen Leute, die uns Fallen stellen.
Nicht klotzen, auch nicht  ein bißchen  kleckern,
Als Poet man doch nur bellen und nicht beißen  kann.

Hunde, wollt ihr ewig leben?
Dialervolk, mir graut vor Dir!
Keinen Cent will ich Euch geben,
sonst bin ich schnell ein wildes Tier!

Naja, ich hab´ ein bißchen übertrieben
leben will man  und auch leben lassen.
drum hab ich in Herrn  Dailer´s Poesiealbum geschrieben:
Hast du  im Schrank noch alle Tassen?

So dürfen  wir als neu ernannte Hof-Poeten 
gegen  unbequeme Zeitgenossen  wettern
die  gierig sind auf die   Moneten ,
zu schwer verdient, um sie für nichts  hinzublättern. 


Sonntäglichen Gruß      

Avor


----------



## sascha (6 März 2004)

:dafuer:


----------



## Devilfrank (6 März 2004)

Der Poet der Getreue
seine Meinung tut er stets kund
und dies ganz ohne Reue
fließt doch Wahrheit aus seinem Mund.


----------



## PvW (7 März 2004)

Versatzstücke:

Ob nun Bellen oder Beißen
Oder schlicht das Maul zerreißen
Sinnschwer ist's in allen Fällen
Dunkelmänner kriegen Schellen

*

Was wäre ,wenn die  Herzen schmelzen
nur qua Brillies oder Nerzen?

*


Hmm.

P.


----------



## Reinhard (7 März 2004)

Forumspoet

Nein Avor, ich bin nicht entsetzt,   
"Wir beide hier Forumspoeten!",
das find' ich gut, das wird geschätzt.
Kein Grund also, jetzt zu erroeten.

Nein, wir sind nicht die Forumsnarren,
die alles, jedes kommentieren.
Wir spannen uns vor keinen Karren.
Wir werden uns nur engagieren.

Wir können meckern was wir wollen,  0 
immer diskret im Vers geborgen.
Wir gehen lyrisch in die Vollen
mit Angst und Ärger und mit Sorgen.

Und liest's denn überhaupt ein Schwein -
Wir schreibens nur - ganz ohne Scham!
Es darf aber auch heiter sein.
Darüber ist wohl keiner gram.


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (8 März 2004)

0 

Mutationen

Also sprach Zarathustra,
dann gab´s Aufruhr  in der Pußta.
Auch im Niltal gab´s Rabatz.
Wo “Gut Nacht” sich sagen Hund und Katz
betet fromm  mit seinem Vater
Hadrian, ein  schwarzer Kater.
“Baldrian”, sagt er, dann war es aus,
dann war der Vater eine Maus.
“Alter, bald ist es um dich geschehen!”
wie´s weitergeht, wirst du gleich sehen
doch schnell er keinen Appetit mehr hatte,
ein Knall  - der Sohnemann war eine  Ratte.

Ein Straßenköter  war zutiefst entsetzt
als ein Hühnerei er fallen läßt.
an dessen Schale er sich leicht verletzt
und vor Schreck ein Vorderbein sich  näßt.

Zoff gab´s auch ganz oben  in Spitzbergen
Rentiere wollten nicht mehr rennen
Als  sie hörten von den sieben Zwergen.
wollen sie  schlafen  und im Sommer pennen.

Geschwind herunter von den hohen Alpen 
rennen  nun die Amseln und die Schwalben
Gemsen hurtig im Fluge mit Adlerschwingen
die  Adler bleiben zurück mit Händeringen
sie rufen im Chor: “Es ist ein  Jammer”.
der Bauer  steht Kopf in seiner  Kammer.
Die Bäuerin läßt nun auch von unten grüßen,
auch sie steht nicht mehr auf den Füßen
ihr  Kleid umwickelt jetzt  den Schopf
wie ein Turban um den ganzen Kopf.
“Hilfe” ruft  sie  zu dem Alten
“ich kann die Beine  nicht mehr oben halten!”

Man sieht im  Tal der sieben Hügel
Exoten mit und ohne Schatten
auch ihnen wachsen langsam Flügel,
es fliegen auch Mestizen und Mulatten.
Ein schwarzer Eisbär ruft “Ahoi!”
als er hörte ungewohnte  Stimmen.
Dann sagt er verwundert “das ist neu,
daß im Eismeer Zebra´s  schwimmen”
Zwischen Eisbrocken kommen 
auch Ochsen und Kälber  in wilden Horden
mit Elefanten und Giraffen geschwommen
in der Heimat ist es ihnen  zu heiß geworden.

Auch andere Affen finden sich ein
manche mit und andere ohne Socken
Der Eisbär ruft: Muß das denn sein?”
Dann war er tot, er ist zu Tod erschrocken.
Auch die Fische wurden blaß vor Schrecken
als sie bemerkten oben das Gewimmel
sie wurden attackiert von Weinbergschnecken 
begleitet von Kuhglockengebimmel.

Ein Professor wird von  Studenten belehrt:
Es war einmal ein Sohn der hatte sieben Väter
die haben sich nicht um Gottes  Natur  geschert 
Was dabei rauskommt, seh´n wir  später.
“Also” sprach Zarathustra zu seinem Sohn
“Also” sprach auch der Sohn zu seinem Klon.

 :evil: 

Wird bei künftigen spektakulären   Entwicklungen  in der Gen-Forschung fortgesetzt.


Eine produktive  Woche und gute Verrichtung
wünscht Avor


----------



## Leon (9 März 2004)

Ein Leben für den Tod
Geboren um zu sterben
Lämmer für die Schlachtbank
Namenlose Herden

Zu bieder
Um Sünden zu begehen
Viel zu kraftlos
Um unseren Weg zu gehen


Exitus-mein Freund
Da gibt es nichts zu lachen
Das sind schlechte Zeiten
Und Zwerge werfen Schatten


Viel zu feige
Die Moral zu untergraben
Ohne Glaube
Und ohne Ideale

Gesenkter Blick
Gebeugter Gang
Dem Schicksal ergeben
Ein Leben lang


(nicht selbst gedichtet) :unbekannt:  :unbekannt:  :unbekannt:  :unbekannt:


----------



## Reinhard (9 März 2004)

_Heinz Körtner_

*Wir selbst sind der Preis*

Ich,
weiß,
Daß wir oft zu gering von uns denken,
Denn viele meinen,
Mit Liebesgaben sich
Freizukaufen und kleinen
Geschenken...,
Und doch sind wir selbst der Preis.


----------



## sascha (9 März 2004)

Nu werdet mal ja nicht zu pessimistisch hier. Das reicht im Herbst auch noch


----------



## Reinhard (10 März 2004)

Na schön, dann was lustiges von W. M. Berthold:

*Das Interview*_

Drei alte Herrn im Altenheim,
die wurden interviewt.
Es sollte für die Zeitung sein:
Hoch interessant und gut!

Der erste Senior wurde dann
sehr intensiv befragt:
Wie er als wohlbetagter Mann
sich fühlt, warum er so betagt?

Der alte Herr, noch geistig fit;
auch körperlich noch rüstig:
"Im Leben nahm ich vieles mit...".
Erzählt und lächelt dabei listig.

"Ein viertel Wein, den guten Roten,
Trank ich in mancher froher Stund.
Von Frauen ließ ich meine Pfoten,
drum fühl' ich mich noch so gesund..."

Nach seinem Alter dann gefragt,
er sich nicht lange bitten läßt:
"Achtzig", hat er stolz gesagt - 
und: "Gestern war mein Wiegenfest".

Weiter fragt der Zeitungsmann
den zweiten Herrn, der ist jetzt dran.
Auch der erzählt aus seinem Leben
und was sich alles so ergeben.

Fünf Jahre Kriegsgefangenschaft,
das raubte seine letzte Kraft.
So hat er ab und zu gesoffen,
bis ihn ein Schlaganfall getroffen.

Neunzig Jahre sind vorbei,
nun ist ihm alles einerlei.
Hat schlechte Augen, kann kaum steh'n
Er weiß: "bald wird 's zu Ende gehn".

Und als sie dann zum Ditten kommen,
der arg vom Leben mitgenommen:
Im Rollstuhl sitzt der arme Mann,
weil er sich nicht bewegen kann.

Böse plagt den alten Stenz
der Stuhlgang und Inkondinenz.
Gewickelt wird er arme Wicht,
weil vorn und hinten er nicht dicht.

Er ist der Älteste der Alten.
Und er besteht nur noch aus Falten.
Von der Gesundheit her geseh'n
Könnt' er schon an die hundert geh'n.

Natürlich wird er auch gefragt,
warum er krank und so verfallen.
Ganz leise hat er's dann gesagt,
kaum zu verstehen war sein lallen.

"Ich hab' gesoffen wie ein Loch,
und Weiber hatt' ich noch und noch.
Alles hab' ich mitgenommen.
Die Rechnung dafür schon bekommen.

Selbst wenn mich bald der Teufel holt,
dann war mein Leben kurz - doch würzig:
Und weil ihr es doch wissen wollt:
Morgen... da werd' ich vierzig..."_


Reinhard :roll:


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

Gefällt dem Journalisten. Meistens sieht der in dem Alter so aus wie sein Gegenüber


----------



## Avor (10 März 2004)

@Sascha,

auch Damen werden älter. :lol: 


Erinnerungen


Tante Klara geht in´s   Herrenzimmer,
wo sie mit den Nachbarsdamen  immer
mittwochs  Romé spielt  und auch Kanaster.
Wo in der Ecke steht in Alabaster
der   Onkel  Ewald so   wie immer,
als alter Gast im  neuen  Damenzimmer

Schnell noch etwas Staub gewischt,
bevor  die Damen hier erscheinen.
dann zum knabbern etwas aufgetischt
die Katze schnurrt an  Ewald´s  Beinen.
Auch er wird noch vom Staub befreit
und einer Spinne, die sich  niederließ
Ach, das war doch eine schöne Zeit,
als ich noch  jung, und Fräulein Klärchen  hieß.

Dann sind sie gekommen so wie mittwochs immer
haben gezockt im neuen Damenzimmer.
Beschissen haben sie  und Blödsinn  gemacht
auch  über  verbotene Witze   gelacht.
Dummheiten haben sie  ausgeheckt, 
gelästert  ohne Reue und ohne  Respekt.
über Superstars und die Helden in der Politik:
“Die haben  im Hirn wohl einen Knick !”

Ewald  blieb stumm und hat nicht gelacht,
weil an  Jugendsünden er gedacht,
an wilde  Stunden, die er einst  genossen
steif  steht er  da,  in Gips gegossen.
Die Katze schnurrt an seinen Beinen
Tante Klara ist nicht ganz mit sich im reinen
auch  die anderen  Damen sind  beschwipst.
Onkel Ewald  bleibt  auch in Zukunft eingegipst.

Als sie später  gingen ganz  verschwitzt,
ein  Blick zum Hausherrn   -  leicht   verschmitzt,
sagt´s eine laut im Suff,   was alle dachten, 
doch nicht besonders d´rüber lachten,
denn die Botschaft fanden sie  nicht nett: 
“Ewald , du  warst der Beste je  in meinem  Bett!”


Einen schönen Abend und guts Nächtle 
(aber möglichst im eigenen Bett) :argue: 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (10 März 2004)

*Matlock*

Matlock ermittelt (oder auch nicht...)

Die money-Maker-Engeneering
durch eine Firma namens "...Clearing..."
und deren Website mir verrät:
"...das niemals was selbstständig lädt..."

Hier irrt die Site der Euro-Kascher,
die Dialer - sie wechseln rascher -
sei'n sie legal oder auch nicht.
Und niemand, niemand widerspricht.

Für's erste - denn am Anfang war nicht klar,
wie hoch die Kosten, wer es war.
Der Dialer sich selber eliminiert,
damit nur keiner was kapiert.

Erst mit der Rechnung kam der Preis
fast dreissig Euro für so'n Sch....
Und machte ach so manchen Kummer,
betrafs denn nicht nur eine Nummer...

Soweit ganz grob, wie ich es seh',
was ich auf zwanzig Seiten hab' verstanden.
sinnvoll wär vielleicht eine IG
Sonst kommt Einzelwissen abhanden...

Schließt euch zusammen, seit eine Einheit.
Das gilt auch für die vielen Gäste.
Meldet euch an, das wär' das Beste.
Und trotzt gemeinsam der Gemeinheit...

Beruft euch aufeinander,
sagt, das schon was anhängig sei.
und knüpft ein Band zueinander,
und gebt nicht nach, seid schwer wie Blei...

Und noch zum Thema Sammelklage:
hier gehts nicht, nur in USA.
Verschont uns weiter mit der Frage,
und schaut dann doch mal vielleicht da:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474&highlight=sammelklage


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (10 März 2004)

Jawohl, auch schön das.


----------



## Leon (13 März 2004)

NACHTPFÖRTNERS QUALEN


Mir wird schon wieder angst und bang.
Der Tag war kurz.Die Nacht war lang.
Sie foltert mich mit allerlei
Geplärr,Gezeter und Geschrei.


Die Vierzehn viertelstündlich pi**t
und dabei ihr Gebiss vermisst.
Die Achtzehn schreit nach Ohropax.
"Ich kann nicht schlafen! Heiße Sachs!"



Ein dicker Bauch zum Kreißsaal wankt.
Gepäck sich um den Vater rankt.
Die Schwester von Privatstation
verschwätzt die nächste Infusion.


Auf Intensiv wird abgestellt.
Erlöst verlässt ein Mensch die Welt.
Ein Vater stolz den Filius hisst.
Die Vierzehn pi**t und pi**t und pi**t.

In Dreinullneun ein Tropfer piept.
Mein Kätzchen kommt herein und fiept
und bittet um sein Schlückchen Milch.
Aus Zwanzig brüllt der Rheumaknilch:

"Ich brauch' die Schwester,aber flott!"
Im Geist bedien' ich das Schafott.
Geschwader! Putzfraun! Dreizehn Stück!
Die fehlen noch zu meinem Glück.

Und hennengleich,nach Putzfraunart
wird nicht mit Weiberklatsch gespart.
Die Vierzehn pi**t,der Kreißsaal plärrt,
der Tod wird ins Verlies gesperrt.


Wie gern würd ich nur Dichter sein!
"Hör auf'zu jammern und zu schrein.
Ich seh' dich hier fast jede Nacht!"
Ich seufze auf.Mein Kätzchen lacht.
Es lacht mir mitten ins Gesicht.
"Den Sch**ßjob tät ich wirklich nicht.


Christoph Rösner


 :lol:


----------



## Avor (15 März 2004)

Noch ein ernstes, immer wieder brisantes Thema

Recht haben und bekommen...

Es zecht ein Hecht
mit seinem Knecht,
das ist ein Specht
und der ist echt
auch nicht so schlecht,
wie sein Chef, der Hecht.
 :bussi: 
Da sagt der Specht:
“ Du blöder Hecht
bist ungerecht!”
Da brüllt der Hecht
dann auch der Knecht,
weil der  Hecht
verlangt vom Specht
daß er für ihn die Zeche blecht.
 :argue: 
“Du bist nicht echt,
ein schlechter Knecht
und auch kein Specht!”
schreit jetzt der Hecht.
Das erzürnt den Knecht,
der nach vorne precht,
den Schabel fletscht,
und flugs den Hecht
dazwischen quetscht.
 :bash: 
“Auf zum Gefecht!”
ruft nun der Specht,
Er pickt den Hecht
und hackt und drescht
“Zu Hilfe!” ruft der Hecht,
der schon geschwächt
auch die Stimme klingt   gequetscht,
weil, wie er spürt,   der echte Specht
wieder  seinen  Schnabel fletscht.
 :bigcry: 
“Haltet ein -  das ist nicht recht!”
ruft eine Stimme im Geflecht.
Ein  Richter ist es, der ist echt
auch das  Urteil ist   gerecht
 
“Der Hecht hat recht 
und nicht der Specht,
weil er von edlerem Geschlecht.
Der Specht ist nur vom  Hecht der Knecht,
er muß bezahlen, was sein  Chef gezecht!”
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 
“Das geschieht dir recht! “
sagt mit letzter Kraft der  Hecht,
dann liegt er tot vor seinem Knecht,
das aber ist dem  auch nicht recht.
“Einspruch!” ruft  deshalb der Specht.
“Abgelehnt - das Urteil ist gerecht!”
ruft von Wolke siebzehn herunter der Hecht.
 0 

Eine arbeitsreiche und produktive Woche 
wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (24 März 2004)

Neues aus der Gen-Forschung :lupe: 


Laßt uns jetzt vom Frühling träumen
von bunten Blumen auf den Wiesen
seht, die Knospen  an den Bäumen,
die aber auch woanders  sprießen.
An Sträuchern oder kleinen Hecken
kann man sie auch  leicht  entdecken
doch wer kann  es jetzt schon ahnen:
Im Sommer hängen hier Bananen.  


Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (25 März 2004)

*Tarong*
oder
*and're Länder, and're Sitten*  

Die WHO hatte Sven Stand,
um Zivilisation voran zu bringen,
geschickt in ein fernöstlich Land.
Gegen Aberglaube, heidnischen Dingen.

Im Dorf aus Bambus angekommen,
richtet er sich häuslich ein,
was er als Ausrüstung mitgenommen.
(Die Hütte war nur etwas klein).

Da sah er einen Bauern,
er kam auf einer alten Mähre.
Dahinter seine kleine Frau - zum Dauern,
die trug zwei Reiskörbe, zwei schwere.

Unter denen sie fast zusammenbrach.
Der Reiter gab nur monotones Pfeifen
auf einer Flöte von sich. Sven Stand lief beiden nach:
Hier musste er sofort eingreifen!!!

"Dein Name!" fragte Sven, als sie in Sicht.
"Tarong." "Siehst du nicht deiner Frau Nöte?
Sie schleppt und schleppt, siehst du das nicht?
Und du bläst nur auf deiner Flöte!"

"So Sitte hier". 
"Obwohl noch was auf deinen Sattel passt?"
"Nicht üblich hier. Sein altes Tier 
und kann nicht tragen alle Last."

"Lass' vorausgeh'n deine Frau, sei nicht rüde,
statt hinterher, wie einen Hund!
Sie könnt' dann gehen wie sie will, wär nicht so müde!"
"Sitte hier", grinst er jedoch mit breitem Mund.

"Ach sei doch nicht so stur, du meine Güte
lass sie wenigstens den Rest vom Weg
- du kriegst dafür auch diese Tabaktüte -
geh'n. Hier auf den Sattel ich's dir leg'"

Schnell nahm Tarong den Tabak weg,
befahl der Frau voran zuschreiten.
"Na also, hat doch einen Zweck..."
dacht' Sven, "Zivilisation hier zu verbreiten..."

Kurz darauf erkrankt er an Malaria,
musste in die Heimat zurück.
Zwei Jahre später war er wieder da.
Selber Auftrag, selbes Ziel, welch Glück...

Das Dorf war scheinbar wie seinerzeit.
Doch Unruhen, Revolten waren geschehen,
Armut, Dürre, Hunger und Leid. 
Auch hatte das Land einen Krieg gesehen.

So zog er wieder in diesselbe Hütte ein,
und war überrascht, dass er bald danach
eine Frau sah, schmächtig und klein,
die eine Bürde schleppte, und einen Sack hinten nach.

Und verblüfft stellt' er fest, dass Tarong, ihr Mann,
auf seiner ausgedienten Mähre
ihr langsam folgte - hinten dran!
"Jetzt gibt er ihr endlich die Ehre!"

Schnell sprang er über den Steg
und rannte zum Bauer Tarong.
Stellte sich grüssend ihm in den Weg.
Doch der erkannte ihn schon.

"Merkada, Tan Budaya", kam's aus seinem Mund.
"Na, du erkennst mich, weißt du noch, als ich bat,
deine Frau nicht nachtrotten zu lassen, wie einen Hund?
Es freut, dass mein Wort soviel Erfolg bei dir hat!"

Tarong schwieg kurz und meinte dann:
"Die Zeiten sein schwieriger jedes Jahr."
Er beugt sich herunter und schaut Sven an:
"Sitte hier jetzt  - Minengefahr."


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (26 März 2004)

*Hasso *

oder

*andere Tiere andere Sitten* :bigcry: 

Zwei Hundeherrchen Gassi geh´n,
die Hundchen wollen auch ´ne Runde dreh´n 
ihr Tatendrang kennt keine Grenzen.
Alle  wackeln  fröhlich mit den Schwänzen.

“Mein Hundchen ist ein kluges Tier
kann rechnen zwei hoch zwei ist vier.”
“Meiner nicht, der blöde Hund 
er ist auch sonst nicht  ganz gesund.”

“Mein Hasso  ist so  intellent,
weil er schon den Euro kennt.
Neulich  warf ich einen in den Fluß,
der Hasso  rannte  erst zu Fuß,
später ist er dann geschwommen
dann hat er ganz tief Luft genommen
er weiß   genau wieviel er braucht,
dann ist er prustend abgetaucht.
Nach einer längeren  Minute, 
das Wasser war zu trüb in diesem Fluß
kam er mit der  Münze in der Schnute.
Zum Dank gab ich ihm einen Kuß.”

“Meiner schafft das nicht, der blöde Hund.
Er denkt, nur Deutschmarkmünzen seien rund.
Ich warf   mal einen Euro  in den Fluß 
er  hinterhergerannt, am Ufer erst zu Fuß
dann  ins kalte Wasser ohne Luft zu holen.
“Abkühlen zuerst” gackerten drei Wasserdohlen.

“Ich warte, mir wird Angst und bange
warum braucht der Köter denn so lange?
Dann wird mir klar, ich bin betroffen,
Für einen  Euro ist mein Hund ersoffen.”

Um den  Heimweg anzutreten 
will ich  für die arme Hundeseele beten:
“Ewig will ich um dich trauern,
Du dummer Hund bist  zu bedauern.
Einen Euro kriegst du jetzt noch hinterher,
zum Gedenken - denn  ich hab nicht mehr.”

“Dann hörte ich Zischen und Prusten
den vertrauten Ton wenn Hündchen  hatte Husten,
Ist er es wirklich oder ist´s nur ein Traum ? 
Ja, er entsteigt  entkräftet  dem Schaum
Doch was sah zu meinem Erstaunen ich:
Im  seinem Maul   zappelt ein  riesiger Fisch.
Der stottert  lädiert: Vom Atlantik  herzliche  Grüße
Dann legt ihn mein treuer Hund mir  vor die Füße:
“Hier sind  noch Dreimarkfünfzig  Wechselgeld, 
Der  zweite Euro kam genau richtig - wie bestellt.” 
Hat Hündchen zum Schluß noch freundlich gebellt
:teddy: 


Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (31 März 2004)

Standpunkte


Herr Alois Korbinian Mayer,
ein überzeugter, echter Bayer
sitzt an einem Bächlein helle
und angelt an verbotener Stelle
an der preußisch-bayerischen Grenze,
Forellen mit und ohne Schwänze.

 :argue: 

Am Preußenufer  schreit ein Polizist:
“Wissen sie nicht, das Angeln hier verboten ist?”
Da erwiedert Alois Korbinian, der Bayer
“Des woaß i scho, so wie i haaß Meyer,
die Preiß´n moag i net, die ollen Kamellen,
ich fisch nur echte, bayerische Forellen.”

Reden se so keenen Quatsch, oh   Mann”
und sajen se, wie man Forellen unterscheiden  kann!”
“Des woaß i scho, a ohne ihr Geschrei:
Die woßt´s Maul so weit  aufreiß´n werf i olle wieder nei.”

 :scherzkeks: 

Einen schönen Tag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (31 März 2004)

*Spass oder Ernst?* :argue: 

Geistlose Reden muss ich leider sagen,
hört man genügend auf der Welt.
Manch' leere Worte kommen da zum Tragen,
nichtsbringend, weil Banales doch nicht zählt!

Den Wald nicht seh'n vor lauter Bäumen!
So dumme Sprüche haben mich noch nie gestört.
Bei diesen Worten kann man man nichts versäumen -
am besten blieben diese ungehört!

Wie anders aber läuft die Sache,
wenn's unter die bekannte Gürtellinie geht?
Dann kann es sein, dass ich dann nicht darüber lache,
wenn Bosheit statt Humor dahinter steht!

Doch was versteht man unter Ernst und was ist Spaß?
Darüber könnte man sogar noch streiten.
Der Mensch, der's mit Humor sieht, lacht sich was;
ein And'rer aber kann sich selbst nicht leiden!

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (1 April 2004)

Wahre Worte.


----------



## Avor (1 April 2004)

*Um Desastre*
(aus einer Zeitungsnotiz in Portugal)

Hüh und hot - Die Peitsche knallt,
Pferdehufe klappern auf  Asphalt 
rhythmisch  wie  ein   Uhrwerk,
der  Gaul zieht an einem    Fuhrwerk,
das hochbeladen ist  mit   Heu.
Da -  ein Auto,  noch  ganz neu,
Bremsen quietschen, dann macht´s “bumm”,
das Fuhrwerk fällt samt Lenker um.
Der Autofahrer schreit: “Verdammt!
Ich hab ein Heufuhrwerk gerammt.”

“Was ist passiert zum Henker?”
Schreit nun der Fuhrwerkslenker
“Mein Alter  bringt mich um!”
Das Pferd denkt auch “Wie dumm”
und versucht sich zu erheben,
weil ihm  vor Schreck die Knochen beben.

Doch Gottseidank ist nichts gebrochen,
der Autofahrer heult :”Ich hab´s gerochen!
Das schöne neue Auto ist jetzt hin,
weil ich ohne Führerschein gefahren bin.
Der junge Mann heult auch : Welch ein Desaster,
das ganze Heu liegt auf dem Pflaster.

Dumm stehen  sie herum, die drei
und beraten, was   zu machen sei.
“Hier mein Handy ruf deinen Vater an,
der bestimmt uns helfen kann.
Man muß ihm sagen, was gescheh´n 
wie´s weitergeht, wird man dann seh´n.”
“Nicht nötig”, sagt verwirrt der Sohn,
der Alte weiß es doch längst  schon. 

Wie ist das möglich in der kurzen Zeit,
keine Menschenseele weit und breit.
Das kluge Pferd nickt mit dem Kopf
der Autofahrer faßt sich an den Schopf.
Wie kann dein Vater denn das wissen?
Er wird warten und dich bald vermissen.
da meint  der Sohn, mehr doof als  treu:
“Er ist nicht daheim, er liegt hier  unterm Heu.

Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (1 April 2004)

Ein Aprilscherz  

Einen dicken  Brief hab´ ich erhalten,
von der Inkassofirma, wohlbekannt.
sie wollen mit mir ein Fest  gestalten. 
Jemand hätte lobend  mich  genannt.

Oh Schreck, sind die durchtrieben,
habt ihr mich noch  nicht genug geprellt?
Doch im  Brief steht handgeschrieben
“Wir  verzichten  auf Ihr Geld!”

Meine Frau ruft: “Welch ein Glück!”
doch mir ist die Sache nicht geheuer.
“Das ist doch nur ein übler Trick,
der uns zu stehen kommt noch teuer.”

“Eine Party für die Reichen und die Schönen
sollst du  musikalisch gepflegt umrahmen,
zart gedämpft und nicht mit Rockpop-Tönen
so wünschen es die Vorstandsdamen.”

“Sie wollen kein englisches  Plärren
Wird dir  das Plärren in deutsch  gelingen?
Um nicht zu stören die  Konversation der Herren
sollst du dich zwingen deutsch und leise zu singern. 

“Schau”, ruft meine Frau “hier ist ein Blancoscheck
selbst eintragen darfst du  dein Salär”.
“Ich bitte dich, wirf weg den Dreck
Ein Aprilscherz ist das, und nichts mehr.

“Was ist das hier - ein Flugtikett?
für zwei Personen erster Klasse.
nach Las Vegas, ist doch nett
dort machen wir dann Kasse.”

“Vom Vorstandschef persönlich
würden wir in Las Vegas abgeholt
mit einem Riesenschlitten  ungewöhnlich
frisch lackiert, acht Räder neu besohlt.

Die Geschäfte seien gut gegangen
dank Mehrwertangebot im Internet.
Viele Dumme hätte man  gefangen
die freiwillig bezahlt, das fand man  nett.

Ein Fest für die Reichen und die Schönen,
soll mit meiner Big Band  ich  umrahmen
Gedichte vortragen , gefaßt in Tönen
so wünschen es die Herren und die Damen.

Die Damen  wollen  mit Gigolo´s tanzen,
die Herren später vielleicht  auch.
Hoffentlich stimmt das Klavier im Ganzen 
und der alte Smoking paßt am Bauch.

Die Reise beginnt, im Flugzeug  werde ich stutzig.
Welche Big Band soll das sein?  
Hinter mir sitzt  James Last, wie putzig
Oh Gott - ganz langsam werde ich ganz klein.

Den Blancoscheck hab ich schon  zu Geld gemacht
bin ich jetzt ein Gauner und Betrüger?
Im Mehrwertfieber hab ich wohl nicht nachgedacht
Mehr wert bin ich nicht geworden, doch ein bißchen klüger.

Meine Frau sagt: "Du bist  verlassen jetzt vom  Glück."
Sie war geblendet von dem großen Kuchen,
sie wollte auch ein viel  zu großes Stück.
im Gefängnis will sie mich gelegentlich  besuchen.


Hoffentlich war es nur ein Aprilscherz, wenn nicht, dann berichte ich 
bei Gelegenheit weiter. Entweder aus Las Vegas oder aus dem Kittchen.



Viele liebe Grüße

Avor, der Zerknirschte :evil:


----------



## Reinhard (5 April 2004)

Rechthaberei :argue: 

Immer stur auf's eig'ne Recht zu pochen,
kann niemals sein des Lebens wahrer Sinn.
Wie schnell ist doch Stab gebrochen;
was bringt das, wo ist der Gewinn?

"Ich habe Recht, was and'res gelten lass' ich nicht!"
Was aber kommt dabei heraus, wenn ihr so sprecht?
Was kümmert's wenn ein and'rer dran zerbricht...
Bleibt doch bei euch, seid nicht so selbstgerecht!

Muß man um jede Kleinigkeit gleich streiten?
Lasst euer Herz an erster Stelle sprechen!
Auch friedlich lässt sich doch ein Weg bereiten -
und schon verliert sich der Gedanke sich zu "rächen"...

Manch böse Tücke hab' ich schon gesehen;
wie schnell wird Mücke da zum Elefant.
Wenn Hass und Ärger sich genüberstehen
und nur die Faust zeigt, keiner reicht die Hand!

Lasst Nachsicht und Verständnis walten,
dann wird ein Streit sich nicht entfalten.
Und nicht nur nehmen darf man, muss auch geben
zu einem friedlichen Zusammenleben...

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (7 April 2004)

Erich Kästner:

_Das Leben, das die meisten führen,
zeigt ihnen, wie sie's klar erkennen:
Man kann sich auch an offnen Türen
den Kopf einrennen!_ :argl: 

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 April 2004)

*off topic*

Weil es  dort, wo's hingehört , off topic wäre...

Oh Flensburg, Spinne meines Netzes
Hüter des Verkehrsgesetzes
Blind auf and'ren Augen noch
ist, oh weh, ein Sündenloch
Beate Uhse, das Ikönchen
in der Hand der Käsesöhnchen
ist nur ein Stück des Puzzles zwar
und doch - ist die Geschichte wahr -
eröffnet sie den Blick für vieles
und das ist doch der Sinn des Spieles
Undenkbar mag noch vieles klingen
was Spatzen schon vom Dache singen
dass viel viel Kummer kommt ins Land
wenn erst das Ganze wird bekannt
Oh weia, wird Herr C dann sagen,
wenn sie den Freund zum Kadi tragen
Rundherum im Kreise läuft
das Wasser, bis er überläuft
der Krug, der all die Bösen tränkt
von denen man noch keine fängt
weil man die Suche nicht beginnt
wodurch, oh weh, viel Zeit verrinnt
Doch Stück für Stück und Bit für Bit
baun sie am Scheiterhaufen mit
auf dem sie alle brennen sollen
die unser Geld uns nehmen wollen
doch alles kommt zu seiner Zeit
Stellt nur den Sekt schon mal bereit
Denn aufhalten wird's keiner mehr
naja, zumindest hoff ich's sehr
Globale Sonnennetzte reissen
wenn die Spinnen 's Maul aufreissen
und das kommt, ihr werdet seh'n
dann wird es jedes Kind verstehn
das Rumpelstilzchen wird enttarnt,
und sei vorab schon mal gewarnt...

cj


----------



## Reinhard (15 April 2004)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:

(http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49500#49500)


Da und dort - hört Rufe schallen - 
das sich per Gesetz was tut.
Trotzdem raten wir euch allen
Wert euch nur weiter - und mit Mut.

Ob wir nun unbedarft, jung oder alt,
gleich woher wir auch immer sind
UNS lässt diese Thema niemals kalt,
solang' Gesetze luftig wie der Wind.

Wo Gerichtsurteile fallen,
und der User ist bereit
nie und nimmer zu bezahlen,
wenn ihm kein Beweis verbleibt.

Wo nur aufkommt der Verdacht 
"Hier nicht erlaubt, laut Paragraphen...",
dann wär' 'ne Meldung angebracht
um jenes schnellstens abzustrafen.

Leider sind viele Tricks zu schnell
um gleich drauf reagier'n zu können.
Wir hoffen drauf, ("Ihr seid ja hell!"),
es zu erkennen und benennen.

Schlimm ist auch vom "Herrn von solchen Schienen"
Gebührenrechte anzufechten
"Man könne damit nichts verdienen",
doch damit lebt's nicht zum schlechten!

Bedenkt man doch, man nützt die Bürger
gedankenlos zur Rechtswahl aus.
Und dann kehrt schnell der EUROwürger
denn Rechtsschafpelz zum Wolfspelz raus.

Nun denn:

Gleich was ihr tut, gleich was ihr lasst,
laßt's euch - uns alle - nicht verhehlen:
unseriöse Dailer sein uns verhasst -
passt auf: lasst euch nicht weiter noch bestehlen!


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (21 April 2004)

Ohne Fleiß kein Preis 
 


Kinder müssen in die Schule gehen,
sie sollen rechnen lernen oder schreiben.
Doch manche  dort nur Däumchen dreh´n,
man soll ja auch nicht´s übertreiben.
Die Lehrer fragen unaufhörlich,
weil sie unaufhörlich fragen müssen.
Das ist entsetzlich  und entbehrlich,
weil  Kinder heut´ schon  alles  wissen.
 

Hans und Franz, zwei Zwillingsbrüder
haben auf die Schule   keinen Bock
dort ermüden immer  Kopf und Glieder,
nur die  Noten versetzen  sie in  Schock.
:unzufrieden:  :unzufrieden: 

Alles  Wissen dieser schönen  Welt
kann man mit Computern lernen,
was für viele steht noch in den Sternen
findet man bei Google  ohne Geld.
“Wissen”,  sagt der Lehrer, “ das ist  Macht 
und auch ein gutes Ruhekissen !”
Na bitte, auf mit Macht  - und gute Nacht!
Wir werden wohl nicht viel  vermissen.
:gaehn:  :gaehn: 

Der Kopf wird  schwerer,
die Glieder   steif wie Blei.
“Aufwachen!” ruft  der Lehrer 
“Die Pause ist vorbei!”
:roll:  :roll: 

Hans und Franz noch  friedlich schlafen,
sollen andere  sich  mit Mathe quälen
und mit Schabernack die Lehrer strafen 
für den Quatsch, den sie erzählen.
Wenn der Lehrer einen Vortrag hält
mit Beispielen aus seinem öden  Leben,
ist´s  ein  Jammer , der den Kid´s mißfällt,
weil das Thema  oft liegt sehr daneben.
Wenn er aber wohlbedachte  Fragen stellt,
die man als art- und kindgerecht empfindet,
und auch sonst nicht aus der Rolle fällt,
hat er gefunden, was   verbindet.
0 

Interaktives  Lernen ist jetzt In. 
Opa´s  Weisheit   längst schon  Out,
der, wenn ich aktiv im Onlein bin 
dem Rechenschieber noch vertraut.
Da sind wir  Jungen doch viel  schlauer
müssen nicht über  letzte  Kommastellen fluchen.
Taschenrechner sind doch  viel genauer.
Die Formeln kann man im Computer suchen.
Ohne Fleiß  kein  Preis, 
Hausaufgaben gibt es  auch im Internet.
Der Fleißige aus Erfahrung weiß:
Auch die Lösung ist dabei,  wie nett.
:lol: 

Hans und Franz sind aufgewacht
der Lehrer ruft: “In die Ecke marsch - ihr zwei!
Die  Aufsätze die ihr zum Thema ´Mutter´ gemacht
sind  auch  nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Abgeschrieben habt ihr ,  Wort für Wort,
mit vierzig Fehlern,  überall die gleichen.
Eure Mutter sei dumm und schon  verdorrt,
das muß ihr doch  das Herz erweichen. 
Eure Mutter ist klug und schön, ich kenne sie gut.
“Wir auch” ,  versicherte glaubhaft der Hans.
“Aber Abschreiben?  Keiner von uns sowas tut!”
verteidigt  beleidigt sich  der Franz.
“Derselbe Aufsatz, das mag  ja sein
aber trotzdem ist alles in  Butter!”
schwören beide glaubhaft Stock und Stein:
“Es ist ja auch dieselbe Mutter”
  

“Setzen!” befielt erbost der Lehrer
“Trotzdem kriegt ihr  eine Sechs!
Mathe, kommt jetzt, das ist noch schwerer!”
Aber zu helfen weiß sich das junge Gewächs.
So ist es auch in diesem   Falle,
sie  haben ihre Taschenrechner dabei.
Damit können sie umgehen  alle
und kriegen gut  geschätzt auch eine  Zwei.
:thumb:  :thumb: 

“Hans und Franz, dies  immermüde  Zwillingspärchen,
wie alt mögen die beiden einzeln wohl sein?
Zusammengerechnet zählen  sie achtzehn Jährchen
Das ist nicht leicht, gebt nur die  Zahlen richtig ein."
:schreiben: 

Nachdem der Lehrer die Aufgabe gestellt
die Tastaturen  klappern wie der Wind.
Lernen digital , das ist es , was  gefälllt
Kopfrechnen ? Päh -  kann   jedes Kind. 

Der erste, der sich meldet ist  der   Franz 
während Hans noch  hackt   die Tasten   fleißig.
“Schon gut, du weißt es  ja genau und  auch der  Hans.
“Ja,  hier stehts: Ich bin schon sechsunddreißig!"
:santa:  :unzufrieden: 



Einen schönen Feierabend 
wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (21 April 2004)

Ein kleines Stück Frühling

Der Birnenbaum blüht hinterm Haus,
die Tulpen und die Löwenzähne.
Der Frühling treibt das Grün heraus:
Winter ade - nein, keine Träne.

Die Gartenbeete sind noch kahl,
vorbei ist nicht der letzte Frost.
Frühmorgens braucht man noch den Schal
und abends schwitzt man - auch kein Trost.


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (23 April 2004)

Warten auf den Mai


Wenn nach dem Märzen  der April vorbei,
folgt  meistens d´rauf der Monat  Mai.
Das weiß auch uns´re heißgeliebte Sonne,
daß der  Mai der Monat ist der Wonne
und zeigt sich jetzt in ihrer ganzen Pracht
nach Dunkelheit und langer  Winternacht.

Die  Natur  ist schon erwacht mit Macht.
Es blüht und grünt, wer hätte das gedacht, 
und manches regt sich jetzt auch drinnen,
weg mit dem Staub und toten Spinnen.
Neues Leben soll hie und da  erwachen
Mensch  und Tier will  endlich wieder lachen.

Es  eilen  flink herbei die  Vöglein alle.
Spatzen rufen “Wir kommen auch in jedem Falle!”
Auch die Wespen, Bienen oder Mücken 
werden uns demnächst entzücken.
Wenn´s heiß wird,  kommen Kakerlaken,
bei Gewitter stechen gern die Schnaken.
Würmer, Schnecken Mäuse, Ratten,
die im Winter nichts zu lachen hatten,
wollen wieder recken sich und strecken,
derweil die Katzen schon die Zungen lecken.
Bio-Nahrung ist zur Zeit  Devise, 
nicht  Konserven von der Grünen Wiese.
Gesund, nahrhaft und lebendig soll es sein,
es rutscht so besser in den Schlund hinein.

Die Menschen freuen sich und ihre Kinder,
im Stall die Ochsen, Kühe und die Rinder.
Auch  das Federvieh wird  mit Gegacker 
wacker, weil der Spargel wächst jetzt auf dem Acker.
“Man pflanzt sich fort und immer weiter”, 
sagt  das Pferd zu seinem Reiter
“Laßt der Natur nur  ihren  Lauf
Möglichkeiten gibt es ja im Mai zuhauf.”

Wer das alles  noch nicht kennt
doch  Neugier unter seinen Nägeln brennt,
wer spürt ein drängend Wohlbefinden,
kann Naturgesetze auch woanders finden.
Analog geht´s wie von jeh her allemal, 
doch heute macht man´s lieber digital.
Im Internet kann  Lüste man bekommen,
doch viel Geld wird uns dort  abgenommen.
Weiber,  verschleiert oder splitternackt
kann man bewundern im Minutentakt.
“Das wahre Leben ist viel bunter”
kräht der Hahn vom Mist herunter:
“Ich mach es so,  wie einst die Alten,
die gerupften Gänse könnt ihr gern behalten!”


Über Geschmack läßt sich gut streiten
auch  über and´re Klein-und Nichtigkeiten.
Jeder soll das  machen was er will und kann,
mit der eig´nen Frau, oder einem fremden Mann. 
Wenn man sich dabei auch setzt in Nesseln
die milde Luft  im Mai sprengt  alle Fesseln
Frühlingsstürme setzen ungeahnt Gefühle  frei,
Man wird sehen - im Wonnemonat Mai.



Epilog

Alle tanzten  fröhlich in den Mai,
wie die kleinen Kinder Ringelreih.
Frau Klapperstorch legt in´s Nest ein Ei,
später  war ein zweites noch  dabei.
Ihr Gatte machte   eine Woche frei
und bringt vom Urlaub mit ein drittes Ei. 

Der Gattin  war das aber einerlei,
weil sie zählen konnte nur bis zwei.
Eines Tages aber rief sie  “Hei’!”
“bist du vom ersten, zweiten  oder dritten Ei?”
als der  Inhalt endlich von der Schale  frei.

Als später befreit auch  die anderen zwei.
begann  im Nest ein Mordsgeschrei.
Staunend riefen die Eltern “Au wei - au wei!” “
Weil die  Kinder tanzten fröhlich Ringelreih.
Schuld war nur  der Wonnemonat Mai,
denn Samba-Rhythmen waren auch dabei.



Ein schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (1 Mai 2004)

Zum ersten Mai:

Erich Kästner:

_*Der Mai*

Im Galarock des heiteren Verschwenders,
ein Blumenzepter in der schmalen Hand,
fährt nun der Mai, der Mozart des Kalenders,
aus seiner Kutsche grüssend über Land.

Es überblüht sich, er braucht nur zu winken.
Er winkt! Und rollt durch einen Farbenhain.
Blaumeisen flattern ihm voraus und Finken.
Und Pfaueneaugen flügeln hinterdrein.

Die Apfelbäume hinterm Zaun erröten.
Die Birken machen einen grünen Knicks.
Die Drosseln spielen, auf ganz kleinen Flöten,
das Scherzo aus der Symphonie des Glücks.

Die Kutsche rollt durch atmende Pastelle.
Wir ziehn den Hut. Die Kutsche rollt vorbei.
Die Zeit versinkt in einer Fliederwelle.
O, gäb es doch ein Jahr aus lauter Mai!

Melancholie und Freude sind wohl Schwestern.
Und aus den Zweigen fällt verblühter Schnee.
Mit jedem Pulsschlag waird aus Heute Gestern.
Auch Glück kann weh tun, auch der Mai tut weh.

Er nickt uns zuund ruft: "Ich komm ja wieder!"
Aus Himmelblau wird langsam Abendgold.
Er grüßt die Hügel, und er winkt dem Flieder.
Er lächelt. Lächelt. Und die Kutsche rollt._


Gruss
Reinhard :bussi:


----------



## Avor (4 Mai 2004)

Dumme Gedanken im Mai


Die Natur  erwacht mit Übermacht,
der Mond und auch die Sonne lacht.
Der Frühling entwickelt ungeahnte Kräfte, 
allenthalben  steigen edle  Säfte.
Was  der Frühing bietet jetzt  im Mai,
bei Menschen setzt er auch  Hormone frei.

Damen machen sich gern  oben frei,
wenn der Sommer kommt jetzt schon im Mai.
Echte Haut  gibt´s  endlich zu erblicken,
auch vermögenden  Herren zum Entzücken.
Weg mit den Winterkutten schlecht   genormt!
Schöner  sind Rundungen,  variabel geformt.    

D´rum flieht man auch an ferne Strände
oder heimische, versteckte Badesee´n.
Wen erdrücken im Winter  enge  Wände,
der sollte im Mai ein paar Runden drehen.
Im Schwimmbad geht es auch schon rund,
man zeigt das,  was man zeigen  kann,
weil die Bademode  sparsam ist und bunt,
guckt gelegentlich auch mal ein Mann. 

Oh wie ist das Leben bunt
Man macht, was man immer schon gemacht.
Hochzeitsglocken geben ein Ereignis kund
von Liebenden oder ihren Eltern ausgedacht 

Ist das Badewasser denn schon warm?
Man versuchts zuerst mit einem Arm,
der eine sagt “ja”, der andere “nein,
es könnte etwas wärmer sein.”
Plötzlich halten die Badegäste in ihrem Treiben  inne -
im tiefen Wasser ist das höchst  gefährlich .
Sind benebelt von Hormonen schon  die Sinne?
Was ist der Grund -  wie ist´s erklärlich?  

Ein  Brautzug kommt  heran marschiert.
Damen und Herren gekleidet in festliche Roben.
Hat sich das Brautpaar denn im Weg geirrt?
Die Kirche ist doch auf dem Hügel oben .
Doch man kann es noch nicht wissen:
Die kommen schon  schon von oben,
die Braut will lieber einen and´ren küssen,
die Hochzeitsnacht ist schon  verschoben.  

Der Bräutigam fragt mit zitternden Worten,
“was willst du im Schwimmbad, sag´s mir genau?”
gerade hinter uns geschlossen  die Kirchenpforten
wo wir  endlich wurden   Mann und Frau.
Die Idee zur Hochzeit war sehr prächtig
Nur jetzt weiß ich,  welches Spiel du hast gespielt
Ich bin zwar  alt, doch  meiner Sinne  mächtig,
du hast  nach meinem Geld geschielt. 

Dann schreit er los mit bösen  Worten
und will seine junge Frau verprügeln.
“Was soll ich bei den nackten Horden?”
Der Bademeister rennt herbei, ihn zu bezügeln.
Erzürnt  sind  auch die Herren und die Ehrendamen 
jeder gibt dem anderen nun die Schuld .
Die Braut ruft: “Ich will nicht tragen deinen Namen!”
reißt das Brautkleid  herunter - mit  Tumult
und  fällt dem Bademeister  in die Arme
“Oh Liebster wie hab ich mich nach dir gesehnt!
Nach  Zärtlichkeit und deinem Charme,
wir sind  einander doch gewöhnt.

Heftig wird  die  Streiterei.
Die Badegäste rufen “trau schau wem?
Eine Hochzeit so wie einst im Mai
endet heute oft sehr unbequem. 

Auch unter den Hochzeitsgästen gibt es  Streit,
ein feiner Herr im dunklen  Anzug schreit:
“Wo ist meine Frau? Jetzt ist sie weg!”
Nur ihr Kleid liegt hier  im Dreck!”
Atemlos ruft die Unglückliche: “Liebling verzeih!
ein Tollpatsch war es, der mich machte so frei.”
“Ein Tollpatsch? Jetzt sind es schon drei!”
schreite der Gehörnte, “ich mach Euch zu Brei!”
Dann  rief er nach der Polizei. 

Derweilen weinend in der Ecke sitzt
der  Bräutigam, solo und verlassen.
Braut und Ehebrecher  sind schnell weggeflitzt.
“Euch krieg ich aber noch zu fassen!”

Wer mit wem, das ist die Frage.
Im Mai ist ja auch fast alles erlaubt
Entscheidend dabei ist nur die Lage,
wer anders denkt, ist schon verstaubt.

Als nach Stunden  endlich kam die Polizei,
war das Horn des Gehörnten  bereits  ein Geweih
weil´s sehr weh tat rief er mehrmals  “Au!”
Was machen die Kerle nur  mit meiner Frau?

Schaut, ein Geweih, die Menge raunt,
auch der Polizist ist ganz erstaunt.
Ein Dreizehnender-Prachtgeweih
und holt die Urtensilien gleich herbei:
Notizbuch, Zollstock und  den ganzen Krempel
vergessen darf er auch  nicht den Stempel.

Der Geweihte ruft “ich will nach Haus,
ich halte es vor Schmerz nicht aus!”
“Aber nicht mit dem Auto!” ruft der Polizist,
weil Fahren mit Geweih verboten ist!

Hier steht im  Buch “Der Mai” auf Seite drei:
“Die Gedanken sind wie immer meistens  frei,
Dummheiten sind wie immer  nicht erlaubt im Mai
wenn´s keiner merkt, ist´s auch im  Juni einerlei.
Autofahren ist im Mai verboten mit Geweih
besonders in der Hauptverkehrszeit ab halb drei.
weil das Geweih  sonst geht sehr leicht entzwei,
weil das Autodach im Mai  zu niedrig sei. 

“Schluß mit dem Quatsch!” sagt der Polizist
und packt zusammen seine sieben Sachen,
weil jetzt endlich Dienstschluß ist,
will er noch was besseres  machen.

Was man im Schwimmbad alles machen kann?
Besänftigen die prügelnde Hochzeitsgesellschaft?
Oder  trösten den frischgebackenen Ehemann?
Nein! Nach Dienstschluß Null Bereitschaft!

Der Polizist holt dreimal tief Luft  und macht sich   frei
dann ist er  als vierter bei der kleidlosen Dame dabei.  
Die Post geht ab - Oh holder Mai mit Lustgeschrei:
Rhumba Zumba - hei, hei, hei! 


Fragt man den Arzt oder Apotheker, was das wohl sei
dann sagen sie, es seien zuviele Hormone dabei.
Deshalb würden besonders Veranlagte  spinnen im Mai.
Die Gedanken im Mai seien wie immer ja  sowieso frei.

(Diese Erkenntnis hat mich zu diesem nicht ernst zu 
nehmende Beitrag ermutigt.)


Einen schönen Maienabend 
wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (11 Mai 2004)

Sichtweisen



Ich kenne eine  Dame von hohem Stand,
reich an Geld, doch  arm an weiblichen Konturen.
Sie ähnelt  eher einer   glatten Wand,
gegen die Betrunkene mit dem Auto fuhren.

Mehrfach geliftet das Antlitz und immer noch faltig
hält sie sich für die Schönste in diesem Land.
Sie ist gealtert in den Jahren  gewaltig.
Modisch Alt erscheint auch ihr neuestes Gewand.

Einen Schleier kaufte sie sich ,  handgewebt
um ihre Anmut vor gierigen Blicken  zu schützen.
Da erblickt   sie einen Herrn mit dem sie mal gelebt,
ein armer Schlucker, er konnte ihr damals nicht viel nützen.

Aber das muß man ihm neidlos lassen:
Aus dem wurde  ein richtiger Mann!
“Jetzt würde er besser zu mir passen.
Ob ich den Schleier kurz mal lüpfen kann?”

Sie tat es,  damit er sie erkennen sollte.
Mein Herr, kennen wir uns denn nicht?
Doch es kam nicht ganz so, wie sie  wollte.
Fahl und traurig  wurde sein Gesicht.

Nur an der Stimme hat er sie erkannt.
Entsetzlich dies Liftingface, so schlecht  vernäht.
Doch als Gentlemen versichert er charmant,
daß ihr der Schleier bestens steht.

“Ja wirklich?” fragt sie voll Stolz und errötet vor Glück
und zieht den Schleier voll Anmut wieder nach unten.
Gibt es vielleicht   einen Weg zu ihm zurück?
Ist es Fügung, daß sie sich hier  wieder gefunden?

“Grandios”, sagt er, “ich muß  gesteh´n,
so einen herrlichen   Schleier hab´ ich noch nie gesehen!"
“Wirklich?”  fragt sie erregt “scherzest du auch nicht?”
“Nein, er verhüllt doch so gut dein ganzes  Gesicht!”


 :evil:   

Noch einen schönen Tag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (17 Mai 2004)

*Kleingeister*

Es war einmal ein kleiner Troll,
der hielt sich für so furchtbar toll.
Den wünsch' ich  - ohne Einfuhrzoll -
aufs nächstgelegene Atoll.

Es war einmal ein großer Troll:
Der nahm den Mund etwas zu voll.
Was er denn letztlich büßen soll:
hoffentlich mit 'nem Urteilsprotokoll...

Ich frag mich, was will bloß hier ein Troll?
Was schreibt er da? Sternhagelvoll?
Oder weil der Frust ihm überquoll?
Und jetzt hier abläßt seinen Groll?

Bin ratlos, weiss nicht was das soll.
hab' vom Trollen die Schnauze voll!
Ich find sowas einfach grauenvoll!
Ich wünsch euch was, hochachtungsvoll


Reinhard :roll:


----------



## Heiko (17 Mai 2004)

*BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Mai 2004)

Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> *Kleingeister*



Göttlich. Wer macht daraus ne Mail?


----------



## dvill (17 Mai 2004)

Wie wär's mit Kleinwertgeister?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reinhard (17 Mai 2004)

*Ohne Titel*

Nein, dvill, hier wird nur gedichtet.
Hier wird nichts, was krumm ist, gerade gerichtet...

Ich will nichts bewerten, was außer den Dingen,
neu provoziert, dies würde nichts bringen.

Drum bleibt's bei den kleinen Geistern.
Probleme dieser Art werden wir anders meistern...


Gruss
Reinhard :lol:


----------



## Reinhard (29 Mai 2004)

*Die Fabel vom bösen Schaf und vom guten Wolf*

Es war einmal ein "böses" Schaf,
zu ihm gesellte sich ein Wolf, ganz brav.
Der Wolf ward von dem Schaf entsetzt
weil es denn Wölfe dauernd hetzt...

Dem Schaf wusste nicht, wie ihm geschah
noch nie kam ihm ein Wolf so nah,
noch nie so freundlich (oder war's gerissen?).
Das Schaf blieb Schaf - reinem Gewissen.

"Was", fragte sie den Wolf, "wirfst du mir vor?
Die vielen Lämmer singen doch im Chor
dass du sie beißt und schlimmer noch:
Einige davon verspeist du doch!"

"Natürlich", sagt der Wolf "und zugegeben
wir müssen auch von etwas leben.
Jedoch du musst auch sehn, wovon ich lebe,
wenn es euch einfach gar nicht gäbe!

Drum seid ihr bösen Schafe schuld!"
Darauf erhob sich ein Tumult
unter den ach so sanften Schafen
um falsche Wölfe zu bestrafen...

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (30 Mai 2004)

Wunderschön. Ich liebe Fabeln, wenn sie so nahe der Realität sind  :bussi:


----------



## Avor (6 Juni 2004)

Dialerschutzforumsassoziationen

(Nicht frei erfunden)


Wer tiggert hier  herum bei Nacht und Wind
und steigt   hinunter in dies alte Gemäuer?
Dort, wo in die  Wände  eingeritzte Hieroglyphen sind, 
die von Schande künden,  die manchem   lieb und vielen teuer.
Hier  wurde gefochten gegen Lug und Trug,
Viele  haben sich zum Kampf hier eingefunden,
doch es waren leider  nicht genug,
der Terror ist noch längst nicht überwunden.

Dialer hier und Dialer dort, “wir sind doch alle so  seriös,
ehrbare Kaufleute, die  nur  euer  Bestes wollen,
was ist daran denn schlimm und  skandalös? 
Im Minutentakt könnt  ihr bei uns doch schöpfen aus dem Vollen!”

So wird´s verkündet und so werden sie geduldet
von uns´rer hochverehrten  Obrigkeit,
die diesen Schrott hat mitverschuldet.
Meine Meinung: Weg damit! Es wird jetzt Zeit! 

Trotz allem Ärger, Wut und Frust 
gab´s hier auch manchmal Grund zum Lachen.
Wenn in Fiswhtown, Köln und Bielefeld man hatte Lust,
ein bißchen Blödsinn zwischendurch zu machen.
Auf die Schippe hat man sich genommen
weil man sich  vom Hieroglyphen-Meißeln kannte.
Zum Beschimpfen ist es aber nie gekommen
auch nicht in  Mettmann, obwohl Rabauke er sich nannte.

Doch wenn´ s  manchmal  wurde   in der Nacht zu toll 
meldete sich der Hausherr Sascha  einfühlsam zu Wort
und bat um Mäßigung,  verständnisvoll:
“Macht  weiter halt ,    ich geh´ schon  fort”.

Es waren  Menschen, die sich hier  versammelt,
Individuen, nicht nach Maß geschneidert und genormt
Wen hat´s gestört  wenn mancher leicht vergammelt
und andere schrieben Postings wohlgeformt .

Man fand sich ein recht zahlreich hier im Keller
Jetzt ist verlassen das Gewölbe, das Off Topic hieß
Die Hieroglyphen vermodern immer schneller
seit man die Räume  hier so schnell verließ.

Doch was tiggert dort unten?  - Jetzt hör ich auch Dinos Stimme?
Ist das Forum wieder zu neuem Leben erwacht?
Ich renne hin, doch dann erkenn´  ich das Schlimme:
Das Tor ist verriegelt, “Zurück! Avor, du hast falsch  gedacht!"

"Das nächtliche Treiben ist jetzt aus!
Wir sind  in einem neuen Haus!"
Ich weiß, es gibt hier viele anonyme Gäste,
ob die auch alle haben  eine weiße Weste?


Wer weiß? 

Namen und Berufsstände dürfen gerne editiert werden,
nachdem sie zur Kenntnis genommen worden sind.   

Einen schönen Sonntag 
wünscht Avor


----------



## dotshead (6 Juni 2004)

*Häuser*

Ein Text von einer  Punk-band, der mich immer fasziniert hat:

HÄUSER

schau nicht in die häuser
denn sie lachen dich aus
sie sind so alt
sie haben viele narben
sie haben dich gesehn
und du warst noch ein kind...

jedes kennt einen witz
ein geschichte
und sie sind millionen
sie wissen mehr als ein computer...

so viele jahre zeichneten sie
doch sie beschweren sich nicht
eines tages werden sie ineinanderfallen
und niemand wird weinen...

mein haus ist schwarz
und es steht allein
es hat keine fenster
und es kommt niemand rein


----------



## Avor (6 Juni 2004)

Alles vergänglich

Ein Nashorn stöhnt und atmet schwer:
"Ich komm, nicht durch das Nadelöhr,
nicht vorwärts, rückwärts, auch nicht quer!"
Stumm steht´s nun da und lebt nicht mehr.

Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Ihr seid alle so negativ heute. Bei uns reißen nach Tagen endlich wieder die Wolken auf und die Sonne kommt raus...


----------



## Marnie (6 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid alle so negativ heute. Bei uns reißen nach Tagen endlich wieder die Wolken auf und die Sonne kommt raus...



Es war einmal ein Murmeltier,
das stand direkt vor meiner Tür.
Es rief ganz laut:
„Die Sonne scheint!
Der Himmel nicht für immer weint!“

 

Positiv genug?


----------



## Heiko (6 Juni 2004)

There was a young lady from Riga
Who smiled when she rode on a - Tiger.
They came back from the ride
With the Lady inside
And a smile on the face of the - Tiger


----------



## Reinhard (7 Juni 2004)

There was a man from Peru,
Who dreamt he was eating his shoe.
He awoke in the night,
with a carefully fright -
And saw, it was realy true...


Versuch der Übersetzung:

Da war ein Mann in Dakar,
der träumt', er äs' ein Schuhpaar.
Er erwachte mit Schreck,
stiess die Bettdecke weg,
und sah: Es war wirklich wahr.


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

Der Lehrer wollte ein Gedicht mit "Timbuktu".
Das kam dabei raus:


> When Tim and I to Brisbane went,
> we met three ladies cheap to rent,
> they were three and we were two,
> so I booked one
> and Tim booked two...


----------



## Reinhard (7 Juni 2004)

Klasse.

Hast du noch mehr Limericks auf Lager?

Dieses Dichten ganz ohne System 
ist desweilen äusserst bequem. 
Bewölkt selten die Stirn, 
fördert wenig Gehirn - 
bloss vom Sitzen hab ich ein Ödem...

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Heiko (7 Juni 2004)

„Ich kann nichts dazu!“ rief Franz Klaus,
der Taschendieb vor Gericht aus.
„Euer Ehren am Pult,
mein Name ist schuld –
mein Name sagt ständig: „Franz klau’s!“


----------



## Avor (8 Juni 2004)

Liebe geht durch den Magen


Eine Taube auf der Wanderschaft
ist am Abend sehr erschlafft
und will sich begeben gleich  zur Ruh,
da kommt ein Füchslein noch dazu
und hat sich frech zu ihr  gesellt,
obwohl sie ihn nicht herbestellt.
Doch der Fuchs ist ganz besessen,
er  hat doch Tauben lieb zum Fressen.
Doch weil  Tauben meistens sind gefiedert
wurde diese Liebe nicht erwiedert.
“Bei dir hat sich gelockert eine Schraube
schimpft die nicht zum Turteln aufgelegte Taube.
Dann hat um ihr Leben sie gerungen,
doch dem Fuchs ist es gar bald gelungen,
er frißt  die Taube, die jetzt sehr ermattet
was ihre Zukunft  nun etwas beschattet
Gesättigt ruft der Fuchs: “Die Mahlzeit ist geschafft,
eine Taube war es, auf der Wanderschaft!”

Epilog

Es träumt und schnarcht  der böse Fuchs,
von der Taube aber hört man keinen Mucks.


Guts Nächtle
wünscht Avor


----------



## sascha (8 Juni 2004)




----------



## Avor (17 Juni 2004)

Ein kleines Betthupferl für alle, die heute in den Hafen der Ehe schipperten , sich möglicherweise auch noch das Jawort gaben und zum Überfluß sich auch noch ewige Treue schworen. :bussi: 


Die Hochzeitsnacht

Wenn  endlich die  Hochzeitsgäste sind gegangen
verspürt die Braut ein drängendes Verlangen.
Auch der Bräutigam empfindet ungeahnte  Lüste,
nachdem er aus Verseh´n die Schwiegermutter küßte. 
Die Schwägerin ihm  schwor, wie tief sie ihn begehrte,
als er mit dem Schwager noch die letzte Flasche leerte. 
Der guckt ganz  traurig und ist  nicht sehr  begeistert,
vor Schreck hat er  Hemd und  Hose sich  bekleistert.
Der Jungvermählte aber  wird  dem süßen Angebote  trotzen,
er hat  zuviel gesoffen,  jetzt  muß er rennen und dann kotzen.
Der Schnaps zeigt Wirkung  und dem Bräutigame hat er  Mut gemacht.
Jetzt  schläft er fest und träumt von einer wilden Hochzeitsnacht.


Gut Nächt´le allen Jungvermälten  und auch denen die es noch nicht sind.  

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (24 Juni 2004)

Eine schmerzhafte Agelegenheit :x  

oder

Das Schönste am Schmerz ist, wenn er nachläßt. :lol: 



Ein Hund hat mich ins Bein gebissen,
die schöne neue Hose ist zerrissen.
Im Bein,  das bisher war noch ganz  gesund,
steckt das Gebiß jetzt, von  dem  blöden Hund.
Der Köter hing  noch dran, ich hab ihn abgerissen
und ihn in hohem Bogen weggeschmissen.

Das Hundeherrchen  schreit mich zornig an,
ob ich  das Schild am Tor nicht lesen kann?
Mein schwaches  Hirn sei wohl auch ziemlich  rissig,
“Hier steht doch groß, der Hund ist bissig!”
Dem Mann fließt aus dem Auge eine Träne.
“Wie kann mein Hündchen weiterleben ohne Zähne?”
Die Zahnarztrechnung hätte ich deshalb zu zahlen.
Und wer befreit mich von den  Höllenqualen?

“Wer bezahlt mir meine Hose, kaum gebraucht?”
Der Hund fällt mich schon wieder an und  faucht ,
um mein Beinkleid vollends zu zerfetzen und das  Bein,
da dämmert´s ihm:   “Der Daus, was mag das  sein ? 
Ganz neue,  ungewohnte   Beißprobleme?
Wo doch mit Kukident gepflegt sind meine scharfen Zähne.
Wo ist das Beißgefühl, das mir  jetzt fehlt  im Mund?
Ich stöhn: “Das ist in meinem Bein, du blöder Hund!” 


Einen schönen Tag noch ohne von Hunden oder anderen unliebsamen 
Zeitgenossen gebissen  oder auf etwas andere  Arten  belästigt zu werden.

wünscht Avor


----------



## sascha (24 Juni 2004)

Armer Avor. Da hilft nur eins: Umschulen und folgenden Rat beherzigen:

http://www.schulz-magazin.de/archiv/9712BOER.htm


----------



## Avor (25 Juni 2004)

@Sascha,

Dein sicherlich gutgemeinter Rat taugt nichts! Ich hab´s öfter schon ausprobiert. Immer wenn ich zurückbeißen will, fällt mir mein Gebiß heraus und der Hund frißt es auf. Das wird auf die Dauer für die Post AG zu teuer  und ist  deshalb an meiner weiteren Mitarbeit  nicht mehr interessiert.

So, weil wir schon beim Thema sind, hier noch eine Notiz zum leidigen Problem,  das trotz Rückbeißverordnung leider noch immer nicht gelöst ist: 


Der Postmann  an der Haustür schellt,
er bringt ein Paket,   das kostet Geld
was  dem Hündchen Zorro  nicht gefällt,
er  bellt, was alle  Hunde tun auf dieser Welt

Er  fletscht die Zähne, denn  er ist ein Held,
und  bei der Post er nicht gern  inne hält. 
wie besessen kläfft er, beißt und bellt
der Postmann beißt zurück und will  das  Geld. 

Zorro keucht,  vor Luftnot er in Ohnmacht fällt 
mit letzter  Kraft  die Botschaft bellt  jetzt in die Welt
während der Postler Frauchen das Paket hin hält:
“Hau ab! Den Scheißdreck hab´ ich nicht bestellt!”


Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## dotshead (26 Juni 2004)

hmm, war relativ viel dummes Zeux hier heute nacht. Dazu ein Text, wieder nicht von mir sondern von Peter Hein (Fehlfarben)


 Das ist alles was ich dir sagen kann
vielleicht ists besser wenn ich es wieder schreibe
es ist nichts - nichts von Bedeutung
es ist nur alles was mir einfällt heut Nacht

Das sind Geschichten
in Büchern gelesen
Geschichten aus dem täglichen Leben
Geschichten die mir niemand glaubt
Das sind Geschichten
und sie sind geklaut

Nachher fiel mir ein man kann es besser sagen
nachher fiel mir ein was ich falsch gemacht hab
Telefon steht vor mir doch ich fass es nicht an
Es gibt soviel und gar nichts
was ich dir sagen will

Das sind Geschichten ...

Ich öffne Türen und komm nicht herein
Ich seh durch Fenster und kann nichts erkennen
Ohne Konturen das Bild war ein Schatten
der Schatten Traum, das Licht Illusion

Das sind Geschichten ...


----------



## Reinhard (17 Juli 2004)

*Ich sage NEIN!*

*Ich sage NEIN...*

zu illegalen Machenschaften im Internet

frei nach dem Lied aus dem KiKa von Bernd das Brot: "Ich sage nein!"


"Ich sage NEIN!
Was illegal ihr treibt, ich sage nein!
Ich sag' es klar, denn jetzt muss es mal sein!
Nicht einen Cent gibt's mehr dafür, schon gar kein'n Schein!"

Und wenn ihr nun fragt: "Warum das denn jetzt?"
Dann habt ihr uns als "Kunden" wohl falsch eingeschätzt!
Denn trotz des vielen Rummgeschimpfes und -geschrei:
bei CB & DS sind wir gegen sowas immer noch dabei...

Doch diesmal schlägts den Fass den Boden aus,
das Maß ist voll, es ist genug und aus die Maus!
Versucht uns Geld zu nehmen, aber habt ihr auch gefragt?
Drum hört mal zu, was jeder den ihr ausnutzt dazu sagt:

"Ich sage Nein!
Was immer ihr auch wollt, so darfs nicht sein!
Ihre könnt toben, brüllen, drohen oder schrei'n!
Nicht einen Cent gibt's mehr dafür, schon gar kein'n Schein!"

Ja ich weiss, das seid ihr nicht von uns gewöhnt:
"Das sind doch lauter Doofe", wird von euch nur noch gestöhnt;
und auch die Ängste dieser "Doofen" sind euch völlig einerlei!
Denn solange Umsatz da ist, bleibt ihr immer noch dabei...

Doch der Krug geht nur solang zum Brunnen, bis er endlich bricht,
Und viele wünschten, ihr ständet bald mal vor Gericht.
Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, und das ist uns nicht egal;
was ich heute kann, das sag' ich deutlich klar noch einfach mal:

"Ich sage Nein!
Was immer ihr auch wollt, so darfs nicht sein!
Ihre könnt toben, brüllen, drohen oder schrei'n!
Nicht einen Cent gibt's mehr dafür, schon gar kein'n Schein!"

Ja, da staunt ihr was, aber ich bin noch weiter hier,
ihr könnt machen, was ihr wollt, aber sicher nicht mit mir!
Und ich schlage vor, ihr sucht euch einen ehrbareren Job,
denn dann gäbe es dafür wohl nur ganz ganz ganz viel Lob...

Dann wär's aus mit dem Gedrohe und dem ganzen Quatsch,
und bei solcher Rechnung hies es kurz und bündig: "Ratsch!"
War das jetzt zu kompliziert, oder braucht wer eine Brille?
Mach die Hoteltür zu, schau den Umsatz an, und lies in aller Stille:

"Ich sage NEIN!
Was illegal ihr treibt, ich sage nein!
Ich sag' es klar, denn jetzt muss es mal sein!
Nicht einen Cent gibt's mehr dafür, schon gar kein'n Schein!"

Ich sage *NEIN*


----------



## technofreak (17 Juli 2004)

Reinhard mit einer Meisterleistung ! 

Super:  besser und einprägsamer und verständlicher  kann man es wohl kaum auf den Punkt bringen 
und alles  sogar  in Reimen  :thumb:  :magic:  :dafuer: 

tf


----------



## Reinhard (30 Juli 2004)

*Urlaub*

_Eugen Roth_

*Der Urlaub*

Ein Mensch, vorm Urlaub, wahrt sein Haus,
dreht überall die Lichter aus,
in Zimmern, Küche, Bad, Abort -
dann sperrt er ab, fährt heiter fort.
Doch jäh, zu hinderst in Tirol,
denkt er voll Schrecken: "Hab ich wohl?"
Und steigert wild sich in den Wahn,
er habe dieses _nicht_ getan.
Der Mensch sieht, schaudervoll, im Geiste,
wie man gestohlen schon das meiste,
sieht Türen offen, angelweit.
Das Licht entflammt die ganze Zeit!
Zu klären solchen Sinnentrug,
fährt heim er mit dem nächsten Zug
und ist schon dankbar noch zu sehn:
Das Haus blieb wenigstens noch stehn!
Wie er hinauf die Treppen keucht:
Kommt aus der Wohnung kein Geleucht?
Und plötzlich ist's dem armen Manne,
es plätsch're aus der Badewanne!
Die Ängste werden unermessen:
Hat er nicht auch das Gas vergessen?
Doch nein! Er schnuppert, horcht und äugt
und ist mit Freuden überzeugt,
das er - hat er's nicht gleich gedacht? -
zu Unrecht Sorgen sich gemacht.
Er fährt zurück und ist nicht bang.-
Jetzt brennt das Licht vier Wochen lang.


Einen schönen Urlaub 
wünscht euch
Reinhard :wave:


----------



## sascha (30 Juli 2004)

Suuuuuuuuuuper


----------



## Reinhard (30 Juli 2004)

_Heinz Erhardt_

*Urlaub*

Ich geh' im Urwald für mich hin,
wie schön, daß im Urwald bin;
man kann hier noch solange wandern,
ein Urbaum steht neben dem andern.
Und an dem Urbaum - Blatt für Blatt -

hängt Urlaub - 

schön, wenn man ihn hat.

 :holy:

Reinhard


----------



## technofreak (30 Juli 2004)

Einer  meiner Lieblingsdichter: Christian Morgenstern 

*Der Lattenzaun*

Es war einmal ein Lattenzaun,
mit Zwischenraum, hindurchzuschaun.

Ein Architekt, der dieses sah,
stand eines Abends plötzlich da -

und nahm den Zwischenraum heraus
und baute draus ein großes Haus.

Der Zaun indessen stand ganz dumm,
mit Latten ohne was herum.

Ein Anblick gräßlich und gemein.
Drum zog ihn der Senat auch ein.

Der Architekt jedoch entfloh
nach Afri- od- Ameriko.


un noch´n Gedicht :

*Der Werwolf*

Der Werwolf eines Nachts entwich
von Weib und Kind und sich begab
an eines Dorfschullehrers Grab
und bat ihn: "Bitte, beuge mich!"

Der Dorfschulmeister stieg hinauf
auf seines Blechschilds Messingknauf
und sprach zum Wolf, der seine Pfoten
geduldig kreuzte vor dem Toten:

"Der Werwolf", sprach der gute Mann,
"des Weswolfs, Genitiv sodann,
dem Wemwolf, Dativ, wie mans nennt,
den Wenwolf, - damit hats ein End."

Dem Werwolf schmeichelten die Fälle,
er rollte seine Augenbälle.
"Indessen", bat er, "füge doch
zur Einzahl auch die Mehrzahl noch!"

Der Dorfschulmeister aber mußte
gestehn, dass er von ihr nichts wußte.
Zwar Wölfe gäbs in großer Schar,
doch "Wer" gäbs nur im Singular.

Der Wolf erhob sich tränenblind -
er hatte ja doch Weib und Kind!
Doch da er kein Gelehrter eben,
so schied er dankend und ergeben.


----------



## Reinhard (30 Juli 2004)

*Morgenstern*

Danke, tf

Der Werwolf, des Weswolf, dem Wemwolf, des Dativ,
den Wenwolf: Sehr schön gebeugt, trotz  allem schief!

Ob Abend- oder Morgenstern,
ich habe alle Sterne gern.
Jedoch am Abend seh' ich schlechter,
deshalb sind Morgenstern' mir rechter!

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (4 August 2004)

* "Gartenidylle" *

Die Schlüsselblumen basteln neue Schlüssel,
der Fingerhut hat fast nur noch alte Hüte,
die Hummeln recken ihren Rüssel,
um zu erhaschen auch die letzte Blüte...

Es ist so still und ach so friedlich, 
und Mücken tanzen in der Luft.
Es wächst sich, stell' ich fest, sehr unterschiedlich.
Es riecht nach Urlaub, denn auch der hat seinen Duft.


Vorbei -

der Gartennachbar kommt mit seiner Holden
und beide streiten sich in ihrem Zelt.
Die Rosen, unbeeindruckt, blüh'n weiter golden...
Nur mir ist jetzt die Ruh' vergällt.

Was müssen beide auch so keifen!
Es ist genug - das halt' ich nicht mehr aus!
Ich schau zum Wein hin -  wird er heuer reifen?
Dann pack ich ein, und geh' verdriesst nach Haus.


Ruhigere Nachbarn wünscht euch
Reinhard :cry:


----------



## Avor (10 August 2004)

Trolliges :bigcry: 

Im Internet gar  viele Trolle tollen,
die auch in  Foren bohren und rumoren
wo andere  Lug und Trug  bekämprfen  wollen
haben die wohl  den Verstand verloren.

Die Menschenwürde kommt sehr schnell  abhanden, 
wenn man herumwirft mit dem eigenen Dreck.
Daran  erkennt man  sie, die ungebeten Einlaß fanden.
Stören und Zerstören,  das ist der einzige  Zweck.

Sie sollten lieber mitarbeiten  bei dem Ziele
ihren Kindern  eine lebenswerte Welt zu hinterlassen.
Nachdenken ist gefragt - nicht diese üblen Spiele
Freunde werden ist doch schöner, als  zu hassen.
 :bussi: 

Epilog

Ich weiß, es ist naiv
ich träumte nur, als ich fest schlief
Sollen die Gemüter  sich erhitzen ,
Auch  der Computer soll jetzt  schwitzen,
weil er in Deutsch nicht denken kann.
Auf in den Kampf, Mann gegen Mann!
 :argue:  :argue: 


Einen schönen Tag noch

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (11 August 2004)

*Internet*

Im Stil von Eugen Roth nachempfunden, einer meiner Lieblingsdichter

*Mensch... und Internet*

Ein Mensch, der eine Rechnung liest
ist seinerseits etwas verdriesst
Weil da - wovon er gar nichts weiß -
nun steht, dass dreißig Euro sei der Preis.
Woher denn kommen solche Kosten?
Und wie kommts denn zu diesen Posten?
Für was? Der Mensch beginnt zu grübeln.
Wer wollt's denn ihm auch wohl verübeln.
Jedoch nach näh'rem hinsehn wird ihm klar,
dass das wieder ein Unmensch war.
Der ihm in Taschenspielerart
das Geld nahm, und es jetzt verwahrt.
Sogleich sucht sich er sich, nicht ganz dumm,
Hilfe, im gleichen Medium
das ihn derzeit hier abgezockt.
Und er wir fündig und frohlockt.
Von Dialern wird dort gesprochen:
Die Lunte hat er jetzt gerochen!
Aha, da steht: "So geht das nicht!"
Und was von Einspruch und Gericht.
Er liest sich durch. Durch jeden Treath.
Dass das nicht nur ihm geschieht.
Nachdem die Schläue er nun wieder,
schreibt er sein Anliegen dort nieder.
und ist dort - denn das war sein Hoffen -
auf Gleichproblemige getroffen.
Er tauscht sich aus, um den Problemen
die Angst und Dringlichkeit zu nehmen.
Jedoch der Unmensch - man kann es ahnen -
beginnt beharrlich zu ermahnen:
Man solle doch jetzt gleich bezahlen,
sonst koste es noch weit're Qualen:
Wie Rechtsanwalt und Mahngebühr.
Jedoch der Mensch kann gar nichts dafür!
Denn seinerzeit, wie er jetzt weiss,
bestimmt das Teil selbst seinen Preis!
Denn der war gar nicht angegeben.
Auch ein ein "OK" stand nicht daneben.
Und als der Rechner inspiziert,
steht fest: der hat sich selber installiert...
Und weiter geht die Diskussion:
"Was ist mit dem... - habt ihr den schon...?"
Denn täglich neue Tricks
mutieren dank des Ungeschicks
von immer neuen PC-Käufern
zu schier scheinbaren Endlosläufern.
Schon die Zumutung hier zu suchen,
bringt Neulinge zum Fluchen.
Man läßt es besser lieber sein
und bringt das gleich noch einmal ein...
Das nur so mal - wo war der Faden?
Ach ja: es geht um Schaden!
Der jedem eventuell entsteht
wenn "nackt" er ins "WWW" geht,
Und doppelt "W" sei euch gesagt,
wenn euch dann mal ein Virus plagt,
Ihr könnt ja niesen wie ihr wollt,
doch der PC niesst nicht, nein er schmollt.
Und schlimmstenfalls - wie unerhört! -
er selber sich auch noch zerstört!
Jedoch man lernt, und auch dazu...
Von Dialern hat man jetzt Ruh',
Der Warner lässt da nichts mehr rein,
ein Virenwächter muss jetzt sein.
Und auch der Mauer gegen Feuer
verbiet' ich, was mir nicht geheuer!
Der Mensch denkt jetzt, er sei gefeit.
Doch es ist lange nicht so weit.
Er hat doch email - und schon lang!
Und klickt auch jeden Anhang an.
Da ist er wieder, unser DAU!
Ihr wisst (ja s.o.), ja genau...
Jedoch der Mensch will nicht verzagen
er will ein Forum dazu fragen... 


Gruss
Reinhard  :bussi:


----------



## sascha (11 August 2004)

@Avor und Reinhard

Wie schon so oft - Situation treffend erkannt und schön beschrieben.


----------



## Marnie (11 August 2004)

Auch ich bin jedesmal begeistert, wenn ich lese, was Avor und Reinhard verfassen.


----------



## Avor (17 August 2004)

Und wieder rüsten sie zur großen Reise
0 

Wenn die Sommertage kürzer werden
und die ersten kühlen  Winde wehen,
vergessen von der Hitze die Beschwerden
die Vöglein  lustlos  ihre Runden drehen.

Schwalbenmassen  sitzen auf Elektrodrähten
den Abflug übend  für die  Reise in den  Süden,
wenn´s kalt   wird, dürfen sie sich nicht  verspäten
besonders   nicht die Alten, Kranken   und die Müden.
Auch Tanten, wenn an Gicht sie leiden oder Hexenschuß
und  suchtgefährdete   Onkels, leicht  verkommen
Im Grundgesetz der Schwalben steht: “Es ist ein Muß!
Keiner bleibt zurück, im Ernstfall  wird geschwommen!”

Drum heißt´s Trainieren jetzt, die schlaffen  Muskel straffen,
Trimmdichpfade gibt´s zum Trimmen   hierzulande viele.
Auf Bäume klettern lernen, behende  wie die Affen.
So   führt das Training wirkungsvoll  zum Ziele.
Später   wird   geübt das Abwärtsklettern
so wie es auch die Ahnen   immer schon  gemacht
Mit dem Schnabel hält man   fest sich an den Blättern
und  gleitet abwärts mit Anmut und  ganz sacht.

Diese Übungen steh´n  in dunkler  Nacht auf dem Programm,
d´rum hat es niemals ein menschliches Wesen   gesehen .
Im Morgengrauen wenn Kopf und  Flügel noch  klamm
soll man sich  stramm und  kräftig  in den Hüften drehen.

Überlebenstraining ist wichtig  vor  der langen   Reise.
Man muß lernen, Käfer, Würmer und Mücken zu fressen,
will man nicht selbst zugrunde geh´n   auf diese  Weise.
In Italien soll´s   Italiener geben, die aus Vorliebe Zugvögel essen.
Auch bei  den Griechen ist es heuer  nicht geheuer.
Dort  könnten uns Kugeln treffen und  Speere durchbohren,
die viel zu hoch geschleudert von Athleten,  goldschwer und  teuer.
In Olxmpia´s Flamme  müßten wir elendig   zu Tode schmoren.
Das  Schwert des Damokles wird drohend über uns schweben,
Sollten wir nicht lieber mit Kolumbus gen Norden fliegen?
Statt  die Wiedergeburt  als Brathähnchen   zu erleben.
Würden wir dafür auch eine Goldmedaille kriegen? 

So wird  die  Schwalben-Reise bestens   vorbereitet 
Schwimmgürtel hat man sich im Stadtbad mitgenommen
Doch nicht den  Kompaß, der sie oft hat fehlgeleitet,
Man will im nächsten Jahr gesund doch wiederkommen.
Nichts soll dem Zufall überlassen bleiben
Auch an warme Unterhosen hatte man  gedacht
Für den Fall, daß wilde Stürme sie zum Nordpol treiben
wo man  des öfteren schon Rast gemacht.  

Amseln rufen: Haut doch ab, wir bleiben hier
hier gibt´s genug für uns  zum  Fressen
Wir  finden auch  im Winter noch ein Tier,
das ihr in euren Nestern habt vergessen.


Schöne Urlaubsreise  

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (18 August 2004)

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe


In den Foren   Störenfriede  trollen
die Schimpf und Schande  bringen wollen.
Mißgunst und Bosheit schöpfen aus dem Vollen,
worauf die User in den Postings schmollen 
und wollen daß die Admin´s Ordnung schaffen sollen 
und werfen sollen  auf das Pack mit  Knollen, 
die besonders  groß   und aufgequollen.
Auch  Moderatoren sollen´s tun mit dicken Bollen 
damit die Nestbeschmutzer  flüchten sollen,
mit blauen Flecken verziert  und ganz geschwollen.
In´s Nirgendwo - auch wenn sie es  nicht gerne wollen -
und für ewig bleiben  dort verschollen. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (23 August 2004)

*Ein Mensch...*

*Mis(st)verständnis*

Ein Mensch, des Deutschen mächtig,
versteht mehr oder minder prächtig
auch Kürzel. Klein geschrieben oder fett.
Dem ist's nicht so im Internet...

Er liest was da von "de-De-oS",
und fragt sich: "Ja, was ist das bloß?"
Und was ist denn ein Troll?
Ein Waldgeist? Was der wohl hier soll?

Ein and'rer schreibt: "Ich Fischlein schmeiß..."
Der Mensch denkt sich: "Was soll der Sch***?"
Da fällt ihm ein, dass - gottseidank -
noch eine Büchse Fisch im Schrank.

Die er dann umgehend verzehrt.
Mehr war die Sache doch nicht wert...


Gruss
Reinhard :roll:


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

schön!, danke Reinhard , endlich mal wieder etwas erfreuliches im OT, es gibt so wenig 
zum Schmunzeln und Lachen , da tut das richtig gut  :thumb: 

tf


----------



## Avor (24 August 2004)

Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken...

Herr Niedermeier, etwas oberschlächtig
und seine Frau, die  mäßig  mittelprächtig,
sitzen da,  bei einem Gläs´chen still und leise
und planen ihre nächste Urlaubsreise.

Das Radio spielt im Hintergrund,
Draußen vor dem Fenster jault ein Hund
da unterbricht die Dame  jäh das Schweigen
und ruft mit lauter Stimme, die ihr eigen:

“Ich  will im Urlaub an den Nektar!”
er ruft dazwischen: “Muß das sein?
Es heißt nicht Nektar sondern Neckar,
Wir fahren lieber an den Rhein!”

Schweigen ist nun  angesagt,
Solch Vorhaben soll man überdenken. 
Man knabbert Kekse, die schon angenagt
leert sein  Glas, um ein neues einzuschenken.

“Im Rhein man doch nicht schwimmen kann”
in dieser ölverseuchten Brühe!
Schwimmen kannst Du? - Und seit wann?
Im Neckar ersäufst du auch,  ganz ohne Mühe. 

Noch ein Gläs´chen wird in Eintracht nun geleert,
der Durst verbindet und kennt keine Grenzen
Herr Niedermeier jetzt  in sich gekehrt,
nur  ihr Redefluß ist  nicht  zu bremsen: 

“An der lauen Donau ist´s doch auch sehr schön”.
Er murrt: “So blau wie du, wird das nicht gehn!”
Sie schimpft: “Ich blau? Da lachen ja die Hühner.”
“Bei deiner Blödheit  lachen auch  die Wiener.” 

Friedlich  wird geplant die Urlaubsreise.
“Wie wär´s in Amsterdam, bei den Franzosen?”
der Hund erschrickt vor´m Fenster,  denkt  ganz leise:
“Franzosen? - Nein, Japaner  gibt´s doch dort und Rosen.

Frau Niedermeier´s Fantasie gerät in Turbulenzen 
die ganze Welt will sie doch kennenlernen. 
Die große Freiheit erleben  - ohne Grenzen.
Doch bei ihrem  Alten steht das  in den Sternen. 

“In Paris, wo die Römer den Backinghämpalast gebaut,
will ich  den Großen  Big Ben  erklettern. 
In Rom den Turm besteigen, den die Hunnen in der Eifel  geklaut 
in Madrid flörten mit Prinz Tscharls und seinen Vettern.

In Venezuela den Liedern  der Gondollieros lauschen 
und träumen  auf dem Lido von Santo Domingo,
wo im Mondlicht die Wellen des Amazonas rauschen.
Ach -  wär´ ich glücklich und mein Herz´chen so froh 

In Afrika soll es ganz  zierliche  Pyrenäen geben 
“Pygmäen!” Wirft er dazwischen “du blöde Kuh!”
“Elefanten, die im Urwald  ihre Netz  weben
und mit ihren Hörnern einen Blues trompeten dazu.

In Honolulu möchte  ich  ich Wiener Walzer  tanzen 
wenn die sixtinische Kapelle dort in der Scala spielt.
Galant gesteilt - nicht so wie hier die Pomeranzen,
die nie den Duft der weiten Welt gefühlt.

In der blauen Grotte möchte ich bei Rotlicht baden
Schlitten fahren am Strand von Copacabana in Rio.
Tätowiert möchte ich sein, an Händen und  Waden
und auch am Hintern sowieso. 

Am Fenster draußen jault nicht mehr der Hund
er hat sich schon beim Elefantenblues entfernt.
den Unsinn den das Weib verzapft war ihm zu bunt,
was hat die in der Schule nur gelernt?

Ihr Redefluß wird hektisch und nimmt seinen Lauf 
Jetzt will sie die chinesische Mauer  überqueren. 
Herr Niedermeier ruft entnervt: “ Hör auf! 
Laß dich doch endlich mal vernünftig belehren!”

Doch schrill wird ihre Stimme
dem Gatten  schwinden alle   Sinne
Sie will klettern auf  Rossini´s seidene Leiter
und mit dem Turmbau zu Babel geht´s gleich weiter.
Herr Niedermeier ruft: “Es ist ein Jammer !”
Und rennt vor Zorn in seine Kammer. 

In seiner  Hütte kann nicht schlafen der Hund
er grübelt, “ist denn Urlaub wirklich so gesund?
Dann hört er drinnen einen dumpfen Schlag
dann gähnende Stille - und als es endlich  wieder Tag
sieht er blaue Lichter tanzen vor dem Haus
aus dem Herr Niedermeier gefesselt kommt heraus.


Epilog

“Angeklagter, haben sie noch was zu sagen?”
“Ich bin unschuldig!” Ernst werden die Gesichter.
“Dann muß ich nicht mehr weiter fragen.
Freispruch!” verkündet gutgelaunt der Richter.
Was Sie,  Angeklagter mit diesem Weib ertragen -
ich hätte sie schon auf dem Big Ben in Paris erschlagen.


Einen schönen Urlaub :tröst: 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (25 August 2004)

*Sommerloch*

*Sommerloch*

Ein (Un)Mensch, im Sommerurlaub noch,
fällt jäh in eben dieses Loch,
weil jetzt die Benzinflugpreise
ihn hindern an der Ferienreise.

"Nun, wenn ich schon zuhause bleib'",
denkt er sich einfach: "Ach, ich schreib'!"
Nicht der Verwandtschaft, nein mitnichten.
Die können sich das selber dichten...

Er meld' sich an in sechzehn Foren
und haut den Leuten um die Ohren
wie er den find', das, wie er meint:
"Weil ihm das nicht ganz recht erscheint..."

Zu allem gibts 'nen Kommentar:
"Das ist nicht richtig, aber wahr!"
Er schweift auch gern vom Thema ab
und hält die Treaths damit in Trab!

Er hat ja Urlaub - und viel Zeit...
Er scheut nicht den geringsten Streit,
wo hätt' gekniffen vor Kollegen.
Jetzt tut er's - da sie nicht zugegen!

Es hagelt "plonks" und tote Fische,
doch irgendeine Nische
der Foren ist noch unbesetzt
die er mit Beiträgen dann vergrätzt...

Kurzum, er fühlt sich furchtbar stark.
Und er verteidigt seinen Quark,
den er - tagtäglich noch verbreiternd -
schon alles and're als erheiternd...

So ging das knapp drei Wochen so,
dann "Troll"t er sich, zur Arbeit, froh
das abgebaut der ganze Frust.
Doch jetzt hätt' er auf Urlaub Lust...


Gruss
Reinhard :lol:

P.S.
Es schreibt Herr G. aus M.
das ihm's auch manchmal überkäm'.
Weil als gelangweilt Advokat
oft auch so ein Verlangen hat.
Ja da dran ist wohl doch was wahr -
wer Urlaub hat das ganze Jahr...?


----------



## Avor (12 September 2004)

Tierisch menschlich


“Du bist ein  dummes Schwein!”
ruft erhobenen Hauptes eine  Giraffe. 
“Du Sauhund  bist obszön und hundsgemein !”
 erwiedert beleidigt  ein rotgelackter  Affe.

“Du Esel! Wir sind die einzigen Schweine hier!”
hört man es im Dreiklang  glaubhaft  grunzen. 
Keiler, Ferkel  und  das edle Muttertier,
gut genährt  und etwas aufgedunsen
nimmt  sie  in Schutz  den armen  Affen
der fest d´ran glaubt, ein Mensch zu sein.
“Zeigt´s dort oben diesem eitlen  Laffen!”
Mischt sich auch  ein  Straßenköter ein,
der, weil er  einst ein Hundesohn gewesen
 drohend erhebt  das rechte Hinterbein,
das er zu diesem Zwecke auserlesen.

“Fahrt zur Hölle, ihr schrecklichen Giraffen,
Gesindel,  als Mißgeburt geboren!
Ihr könnt von oben noch so saudumm gaffen
Wir Menschen sind zu Höherem erkoren!” 

0 


Einen friedlichen  Sonntagabend

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (15 September 2004)

*Pause*

Jetzt ist erst mal drei Wochen Schluss,
weil nach dem zweiten Herzverdruss
ich erst einmal auf Reha muss.


Seid freundlich zueinander :bussi: 
und bleibt den Poeten - Avor und mir - gewogen.  :knuddel: 

Es grüßt euch
Reinhard :wave:


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2004)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg auf der Reha!


----------



## Avor (18 September 2004)

Meinem Kollegen Reinhard gewidmet

Gute Besserung!

Obstbauern leben gesund und auch  gefährlich,
weil sie nicht geschaffen sind für´s  freie Fliegen. 
Sie  strecken sich  für  Zeug, das ihnen  unentbehrlich,
ganz nach oben,  den letzten Apfel noch  zu kriegen. 

Warum soll es bei uns Hobbygärtnern anders sein?
Niemand läßt doch gern sein Obst verkommen.
Ich steig hinauf und  spüre einen Krampf im Bein,
hab ungewollt den schnellsten Weg hinab genommen.

Dann träumte  ich den  schönsten  Traum,
von Engeln getragen bin ich von hinnen  entschwebt.
Unten sah ich traurig  meinen  Apfelbaum.
Es scheint, die Äpfel haben´s überlebt.

Adeus nun, du schöne Welt,
jetzt  mußt du ohne mich dich drehen
Dann  bin ich aufgewacht in einem Preßluftzelt. 
Eine  Stimme sagt: “Es wird schon gehen”.

Auch hier gabs Engel, doch die keuchten schwer,
sie zerrten an meiner Hose  und fummelten  sonstwo  herum
Sie schoben mich auf Korridoren   hin und her,
Jemand ruft : “Die Frakturen sind windschief und  krumm!”

Ich erschrak, schrie auf in wildem Schmerz,
doch schlimme Folgen hatte dieser Schrei
Wie Feuer brannten Lunge und das Herz
und  die Birne  schien  mir weich wie Haferbrei.

Wieder  sah ich  Englein um mich  schweben,
mich  zärtlich  umarmend  in Gruppen  zu zweien.
Andere tanzten zu Dritt auf  einer Wolke daneben
und sangen: “Wir wollen dich vom Schmerz  befreien.
Auch hier gibt´s  Äpfel, die so süß sind und reif  
und von dir   gerne gepflückt werden wollen.
Aber warum liegst du dort unten  herum so steif?
Bei uns könntest du  schöpfen, aus dem Vollen.”

“Alle  Rippen sind gebrochen und die Hand,”
höre ich  die Stimme wieder, ganz sonor
“er kriegt  jetzt einen Gipsverband !”
aber durchleuchtet wird er noch zuvor.

“Die Wunden sind auch  zu versorgen,
zuerst das tiefe Loch im Bein
Der Kopf  hat Zeit bis  übermorgen!
In den Hintern steckt ein  Thermometer rein!”

Ich ringe nach Luft, es sticht  in der Brust. 
von  zerborstenen Rippen und Knochensplittern  gepeinigt
Die  Engel im Himmel frohlocken: “Wir haben Lust!
Bei  uns wirst du von Schmerz  und Mühsal gereinigt."

Der Chefarzt zeigt sich nun  persönlich 
und  sagt: “Sie werden morgen operiert,
dieser Eingriff  ist  sehr ungewöhnlich,
aber manchmal läuft es wie geschmiert.

In drei Wochen können sie dann, wenn Gott will
auf die Leiter klettern und die Äpfel  pflücken.”
ich will ihm glauben,  höre angstvoll zu, ganz still.
“Sie dürfen sich dort oben nur nicht  hastig bücken!”

Ich habe alle Tortouren  ganz gut   überlebt.
und in Zukunft  nur noch  Fallobst aufgelesen.
Mit  Englein bin ich auch nie mehr  geschwebt .
Die Äpfel   waren mir zu klein gewesen.

All denen  die solches haben  zu erdulden,
wünsche ich   eine baldige und gute Genesung!
Auch Dir, Reinhard, weil wir  Dank  Dir  schulden
und uns freuen auf die nächste Lesung!


Noch einmal im Chor:

Gute Besserung! :tröst:


----------



## Avor (2 Oktober 2004)

Virtuelle Erkenntnisse

Teil 1

Was können Liebesleute  in der Freizeit machen ,
wenn man noch  ungeübt in manchen Dingen,
oder wenn die Holde ist ein böser Drachen?
Wie soll  der Herr dann volle Leistung bringen? 

Früher versuchte man sein Glück im Grünen,
doch die Wiesen sind  längst  umgeharkt.
Keine Schmetterlinge mehr und keine Bienen:
Hier entsteht demnächst ein Supermarkt.

Warum denn noch im Grase schmusen?
Oder wie die Großeltern im Bett?
Heute geht der Könner highspeed usen.
Diesen Luxus gibt´s im Internet.

Mein Enkel hat belehrt uns  neulich,
wie das schnelle Usen surfend  funktioniert.
Im nassen Gras zu Usen sei  abscheulich
Kein Wunder, wenn man da die Lust verliert.

Sein  Geheimnis hat er uns verraten.
Bei Aldi könne man  Computer kaufen
mit Schnittlauch  für den  Rinderbraten,
Flüssignahrung zum Trinken, auch zum Saufen

Wir sollten nicht zu lange warten, 
weil Computer doch  so  schnell  veralten
und  dann auch viel  zu  langsam starten,
was beim  Usen sei nicht  auszuhalten.  

Wir fahren hoffnungsvoll  zur grünen Wiese,
um künftig virtuelles Leben  zu erleben.
Dort die Stelle, wo ich immer lag mit  Anneliee
und ihr Schulfreund Otto lag daneben.

Menschen  warten jetzt in langen Schlangen
in einer überfüllten  Einkaufshalle.
Computer  Margarine oder  Käse zu erlangen
und was man nach dem Usen braucht in jedem  Falle.

Ich stürzte mich entschlossen in den Trubel
und hatte gleich auch die begehrte Kiste.
doch die Alte dämpfte lauthals meinen Jubel:
“Du Idiot, Babynahrung steht doch oben auf der Liste.”

Weiter geht´s, das Traumstück zu erhaschen,
ich werfe mich aufs neue ins Getümmel.
Ein Regal kippt um mit Essigflaschen,
jemand ruft entsetzt in dem Gewimmel:
“Ich kann nicht mehr,  oh lieber Himmel!”

Auch ich, ermattet muß mich setzen
Kein Comuter mehr , nur eine Riesensauerei.
Die Hose hing an mir , ein nasser Fetzen 
nach Essig stinkend, verschmiert mit Babybrei.

Die Menschen, zum Ausgang  sich begeben 
enttäuscht die einen, andere mit Kisten beladen
Wie hart und ungerecht ist doch das Leben
Die Freud´  des einen,  des  and´ren  Schaden

So saß ich da,  zu Tode traurig 
Auch meine Alte, im Gesicht ganz blaß
Da ruft der Chef: “Das ist ja schaurig!”
Der Computerkarton ist ganz naß.”

“Welchen Computerkarton meinten Sie? “
fragte ich den Herrn  und komm ins Schwitzen 
mir zittern die Hände  bis zum Knie.
“Na der, auf dem sie sitzen!”


Wird fortgesetzt


Frohes Usen ins Wochenende :bussi: 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (17 Oktober 2004)

Virtuelle Erkenntnisse

Teil 2


Heute sei es hochmodern und herrlich,
im Internet zu surfen und  zu lieben. 
Im Minutentakt ganz ungefährlich,
die Preise seien auch nicht übertrieben.
Man kann der Welt entflieh´n in weite Fernen,
virtuell die hohe Kunst der Liebe lernen,
die Technik könnte man  dabei vergessen,
die  gibt´s im Supermarkt, auch  was zum Essen.

So hatte unser Enkel  uns geraten.
Die Kisten   stehen nun   zuhaus,
doch vorher gibt es  Rinderbraten,
dann packen wir die Sachen aus.

Highspeed, heißt  das  Zauberwort,
den Computer mach ich  schnell bereit.
dann  surfen und uns  lieben  immerfort
vor´m neuen  Green-Dingsbums zu zweit.

Bestaunt wird nun  das gute Stück,
auch  Keyboard, Maus und Monitor,
ans Stromnetz schnell, es qualmt vor Glück,
doch dunkel bleibt es nach wie vor.  

Was ich auch probiere, nichts gelingt.
ich zerre an dem einen, dann am ander´n Kabel.
Dann fragt sie böse, was so stinkt?  
Ich bin genervt: “Halt doch den Schnabel!”
“Die Gebrauchsanleitung mußt du  lesen!”
“Wo?” Das Weib weiß Rat in allen Lebenslagen: 
“Die  kriegt man Onlein”, ruft der Besen
“Ich bring sie um,  mir platzt der Kragen.”

Ich soll  die Maus nur richtig führen, 
dann ging es leicht per Druck und Drap.
Erleichterung wird man dann spüren
und die Post ging dann erst richtig ab.

 :argue: 

Fortsetzung folgt



Einen schönen Sonntagabend allerseits  

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (19 Oktober 2004)

Virtuelle Erkenntnisse

Teil 3

Die Hartwär  streikt,  macht keinen Mucks,
der Monitor gibt auch kein Lebenszeichen.
Ich führ die Maus mit Drags und Trucks,
doch   die Weichwär  läßt sich nicht erweichen.
Irgendwas  hat nicht mehr neu gerochen,
man kann es ahnen schon,  verschwommen.
Die Alte hat  wie immer nur  versprochen:
Die Post ging nicht - es ist auch nichts gekommen.

Traurig sitzen wir derweil  im Dunkeln,			
ich sag zu ihr: “Wir haben keine Wahl, 
es wird heut nichts mit sörfend munkeln,
der Arbeitsspeicher ist zu schmal..
Wir sollten uns´ren Enkel  holen,
der weiß bestimmt, wie man es macht.
Die Alte grinst ganz unverholen:
“Der chattet doch jetzt in der Nacht. 
Da  guckt er Porno´s über  Mehrwertnummern, 
da mußt du schon noch etwas  warten,
er soll  auch noch ein wenig  schlummern,			
bevor er  geht  zum Kindergarten. 					
“Was hör´ ich da, ich bin entsetzt,”	
der wird uns Kummer  noch bereiten,
weil er den Jugendschutz verletzt,
wenn er surft  auf Pornoseiten.

So sitzen wir herum zu zweit
Wunder ich nicht bringen kann. 
Mein  Weib steht auf und schreit:
“Die Axt im Haus erspart den Zimmermann!”

Ich versteh´ den Wink, zerlege  lässig,
den Computer schnell und fachgerecht.
Innen stinkt es nach verbranntem Essig.
Das Bad im Supermarkt bekam ihm schlecht. 

Verkohlt sind Chips und Leiterbahnen
so wird das nichts mit Internet.
Was bleibt da noch? Man kann es ahnen:
Enttäuscht geh´n wir zu zweit in´s  Bett.

Dann hat der Teufel uns geritten 
Neues Leben sprießt, wir sind berauscht.
Die alten Zöpfe sind jetzt  abgeschnitten,
der Computer wurde umgetauscht.
Der Neue weiß, was wir erhoffen,
immer sagt er , wenn wir gehn zum Schluß:
“Ich riech es schon, ihr seid besoffen,
macht´s gut,  grüßt mir die Maus  -  und Kuß”

 :bussi: 


Gruß ebenfalls!

Avor


----------



## Avor (23 Oktober 2004)

Wie entsteht Wahrheit?
Oben? - Oder  am  Stammtisch ?

  :roll:  0  

Mir scheint, du denktst  zuviel,
was andere Leute denken, wie man denkt.
So zu denken  führt doch  nicht zum Ziel,
oft es in die falsche Richtung lenkt.

Nachzudenken über ungelegte Eier:
Wer kann schon lesen  die Gedanken .
Was denkt  Frau Schulze und Herr Meier,
wenn sie sich küssen oder zanken?

Das Herz soll man auch sprechen lassen,
wenn es geht, auch den Verstand .
Zur rechten Zeit den Mut dann fassen
die Wahrheit sagen - leis unter der Hand.

Die Gedanken sind noch immer frei
erlaubt ist´s auch, sie deutlich  auszusprechen  
ob richtig oder falsch ist vorerst einerlei. 
Die  Wahrheit ungeschminkt - hört man beim Zechen.



Noch etwas zum Thema Wahrheitssuche

0 

Die Wolken zieh´n, der Wind bläst eisig,
im Schne auf einem Bündel Reisig
thront frierend  ein ergrauter Zeisig.
Er zählt, denkt nach und rechnet fleißig:
Wenn ich beim Zählen  bin nicht geizig,
werd´ich übermorgen  achtunddreißig

0 

Sorry, alter Hut. Diese Methode wurde  
in höheren Etagen schon längst eingeführt. :evil:  


Ein schönes Wochenende trotzdem!

Wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (31 Oktober 2004)

Virtuelle Erkenntnisse 

Besser geht´s mit DSL


Endlich der Computer funktioniert, 
der seit Monden  uns´re Wohnung ziert
Wir können  schreiben jetzt und  lesen,
was vorher Träume sind gewesen.
Fremde  Sprachen  können wir verstehen.
Online spielen oder  Bildchen sehen,
weil wir surfen können jetzt ganz schnell
im Internet und anderswo mit DSL.

Mit meiner Liebsten geht das wie der Blitz,
hab´s nie geglaubt, es war  kein Witz. 
Ewig hat eine Standart-Session  gedauert,
Beim  Warten und Hoffen sind wir oft  versauert.
Trotz Eieruhr  vergingen ungenutzte  Stunden,
bis   ein   Download endlich überwunden.
Mit Modem sechsundfünfzig  Kilobeit,
war das   zu wenig, wenn man surft zu zweit.

Dann wurden wir gestört von Schnorrern
die durch Löcher kamen in Exploreren
weil Microsoft nicht bietet Sicherheit
war´s für den nächsten Download wieder  Zeit.
Dann hieß es wieder: Löcher stopfen,
doch in der Leitung steckte oft ein Pfropfen. 
Dann las man  “Error! Yes or No?”
Wir drückten “Yes” ganz hoffnungsfroh 
Dann hieß es wieder ewig Warten.
Notdürftig  surften wir derweil im  Garten,
ganz ohne, so wie einst  in jungen Jahren,
gestört von Wespen oder Mückenscharen.  
Brennesseln gegen Rheuma, versteckt  im Moos,
doch diese Downloads waren kostenlos.

Das alles ist Vergangenheit.
Rheumakrank,  von Stechmücken befreit.
drückt man in Hoffnung   “Yes” or  “No”
Ob´s  falsch war, merkt man  sowieso,
wenn es später  gibt im Hause Terror, 
hat man die Lösung:  Es war “Error”
Doch dann hilft es nicht, zu klagen,
man wird sich wieder schnell vertragen
und highspeed surfen - nicht im Minutentakt.
macht  Spaß, ob angezogen oder nackt. 

 :bussi: 


Fröhliches Surfen
wünscht Avor


----------



## technofreak (7 November 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Fröhliches Surfen
> wünscht Avor


Hallo Avor,

ab und zu muß ich auch mal auf deine erfreulichen Beiträge  besonders
hinweisen
 und mich im Namen aller Admin/Mods bedanken. Sie sind, wie  auch die leider selten gewordenen
Gedichte von Reinhard, der große Lichtblick in  diesem manchmal von wenig erfreulichem 
 im OT  Ausgelagertem. Laßt euch beide nicht davon beeindrucken und abhalten uns immer wieder 
mit euren Beiträgen zum Schmunzeln zu bringen, was bitter nötig ist bei all dem 
Unerfreulichen, was hier leider berichtet wird und werden muß. Das ist nun mal die Hauptaufgabe 
des Forums. 
Der Müll sinkt eh nach unten ab , dieser Thread bleibt immer ganz oben   

Gruß
tf


----------



## sascha (7 November 2004)

Dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen.  :thumb:


----------



## Avor (7 November 2004)

@Technofreak,  @Sascha,

Danke für die Blumen! Reinhard und ich werden sie uns teilen, aber wo ist er? Ich habe ihn schon per PN angeschrieben aber er meldet sich nicht . Also, Reinhard, bitte gib einen Laut von dir wenn du hier in Deinem Thread diese Zeilen liest!

Das  Posting von Technofreak  gibt mir die Gelegenheit, hier auch  einmal für mich zu sprechen. So möchte ich betonen, daß meine Verse nicht als großmeisterliche Ausdünstungen und  erst recht nicht als  literarische Meisterwerke  angesehen werden wollen. Mehr das Gegenteil ist der
Fall. Kleisterwerke wäre das treffendere Wort. Aber was treibt uns?  Ein bißchen Dummheiten verzapfen oder als Laie hinter  Kulissen schauen und nach Lust und Laune auch mal  ironisch frotzeln über Themen  die heute massenhaft dazu einladen. Das wars auch schon, doch nicht alles gelingt immer so, wie es sollte.

Als ich damals im alten Dialerschutzforum am Tag der Bundestagswahl   es wagte,  eine Hasenfamilie  ins  Wahllokal  zu schicken, tat ich es mit Herzklopfen  und rechnete mit Protest. Eine Frechheit, ein ernsthaftes Forum so zu mißbrauchen! Drum lieferte ich auch gleich die
Entschuldigung nach. Es war ja Wahltag und eh nicht viel los im Forum.  Damals  gab es aber einen User namens Webwatcher und der war begeistert und wollte immer mehr. Auch Sascha freute sich, weil er nun endlich etwas zur Pflege seiner Lachfalten tun konnte, die im fortwährendem Kampf gegen dieses Dialergesindel zu verkümmern
drohten. Lachen ist gesund, aber Lachbomben gibt es schon sehr viele, die wollen Reinhard und ich auch nicht kopieren. Uns geht es mehr um den eigenen Stil und mehr um  hintergündiges Schmunzeln, wobei man  gelegentlich auch mal  zwischen den Zeilen lesen muß. Wenn dann
trotzdem noch gelacht wird, umso besser!

Dabei ist für Reinhard wie auch für mich oberstes Gebot, niemals  in Zoten unterhalb der Gürtellinie abzugleiten. Die gibt es in Hülle und Fülle - aber bitte  alles nur zur richtigen  Zeit und nicht am falschen Ort. Wenn wir hier von Jugendschutz  reden, wollen wir uns auch daran halten, Auch wenn die Versuchung  manchmal groß ist, wenn Vocabeln sich besonders gut  gut reimen würden, die in gewissen Kreisen  oder auf manchen Internetseiten mit Vorliebe gepflegt werden. 

So hoffe ich doch,  daß Reinhard bald wieder kommt, damit wir unsere treue Kundschaft wieder gemeinsam bei Laune halten  können. Und ich denke auch in seinem Namen zu sprechen, wenn ich hier auch unserer Kundschaft den Erfolg wünsche, den sie verdient im Kampf gegen Unrecht und Betrug, denen  die Menschen  in  niederträchtiger Art und Weise 
ausgesetzt sind. 

Noch einen schönen Sonntag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (7 November 2004)

Weil ich diesen Wahlbeitrag aus dem Jahre 2002 gerade angesprochen habe, hier die Wiederholung zur Erinnerung für die
alten und zum Kennenlernenen für die neuen User.

Hoppla, 

Da sehe ich doch zu meinem Erstaunen, daß ich auch vor diesem Wahlsonntag schon ein paar Tests losgelassen hatte. Mann, muß ich damals mutig gewesen sein.


Aber jetzt husch husch zur Wahl:


Der Hahn kräht von hohem Niveau:
"Diese Partei ist nicht zu empfehlen!
Zu naß und zu stinkig ist das Stroh
diesen Misthaufen kann ich nicht wählen!"

"Der von den andern ist ein böses Reptil,
der will nur als König auf dem Throne sitzen,
der hat nur ein einziges Ziel:
Zum Wohle des Volkes sein Gift zu verpritzen".

Da sagt eine Henne mit Herz und Verstand:
"Ich geh´aber trotzdem zur Wahl,
ich will gackern für mein Vaterland
und schwarzrotgoldne Eier legen, wie beim letztenmal.

Durch´s Gebüsch schleicht mit Familie ein Feldkarnikel,
als es im Gras einen gold´nen Ring erblickte.
"Schaut her, das war einmal ein Scherzartikel,
in dem einmal ein Finger steckte.

Da erwachte Waldi, der scharfe Hund,
und knurrte die Hasen böse an:
"Haut ab", bellt er "sonst geht es rund!
Den Ring bekam Frauchen einst  von einem Mann

Zwei schwarze Katzen von edlem Range
nehmen ein namenloses Mäuslein in die Zange.
"Ihr Idioten" schimpft es ohne Angst und Bange,
mit mir macht ihr das nicht mehr lange!"

Eine Laus aus Oberlausitz
macht sich auf den Weg zur Wahl nach Unterlausitz.
Dort findet sie nur gelbe Motteneier
im Fell von Gräfin Krottenspeier.

Als Karnikels endlich erreichten das Wahllokal
standen sie unschlüssig vor der Qual der Wahl.
Hohe Tiere begannen schon zu spotten.
"Bedienung" ruft der Vater hartgesotten,
wir wählen grüne Erbsen mit roten Karotten!"


Mahlzeit nach der Wahlzeit:


Ein Füchslein sagt zu seiner Braut:
Komm, laß uns jetzt gegrillte Hühnchen essen."
Pfui", sagt sie "du hast mir den Appetit versaut,
ich will das Zeug lebendig fressen!"

"Ich weiß nicht, was soll das bedeuten,
es ist so dunkel und so stickig hier?"
Fragt eine Ratte, umgeben von vielen anderen Leuten.
Da kam die Antwort: "Wir wurden gefressen von einem Tier!"

Selbiges Tier erwidert: "Wenn ich ein Mensch wär,
dann würd ich mich gesünder ernähren,
ihr Ratten schmeckt scheußlich und bläht auch zu sehr,
euch kann ich nicht  länger mehr Unterschlupf gewähren 

*rülps*

Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (8 November 2004)

*Danke für die Blumen*

Ich kann mich den Worten Avors nur anschliessen...

Leider ist bei mir nicht alles so im grünen Bereich, wie ich's gerne hätte
(@Avor: PN ).
Trotzdem werde ich mich bemühen, das eine oder andere Gedicht weiterhin beizusteuern.

Gruss
Reinhard
 :-?


----------



## technofreak (8 November 2004)

@Reinhard 

alles Gute für dich, dein Avatar sollte nicht dein Motto sein   
(Der arme  Poet) 
Schade, die deutsche Spitzwegseite ist wohl nicht mehr existent, die ist wohl aufgekauft worden.
dafür gibt´s  wenigsten die hier: 
http://www.interdeutsch.de/Uebungen/poet.htm

Gruß
tf


----------



## Reinhard (8 November 2004)

*Drei Bilder*

Zwei Bilder hängen an der Wand.
Eins ist als "Armer Poet" bekannt,
das andere hingegen
zeigt eine Landschaft nach Regen.
Das dritte Bild ist nicht zu seh'n,
doch trotzdem ist es wunderschön.
Nie würd' ich den Verlust verschmerzen:
Das dritte Bild trag' ich im Herzen!

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (11 November 2004)

*Gestank*

Unter den Weiden,
anstatt sie zu meiden,
treiben zwei Schwäne im Traum.
Libellen nur schwirren
mit sanftsüssen Sirren
dort unten am Bach unterm Baum.

Es tönt ein Geschnurche
der grellbunten Lurche
recht sanft, nur zu laut für Klein-Irmchen.
Und ein Schmetterlingskind
schläft im Spätsommerwind
gebettet auf Löwenzahnschirmchen.

Doch da, auf einmal, erst ein Pups, dann ein Knall,
ein Hecht zischt, dem Schlafe entrissen:
"War'n Sie das Frau Karpfen?"
"Na so eine Skandal!", sagt diese
"ich muss doch sehr bitten!"

"Wer dann ist die Quelle?"
fragt jetzt die Forelle,
"die Quelle der stinkenden Blasen?"
"Wir nicht!" brüll'n die Quappen,
"seht her auch wir tappen,
im Dunkeln und rümpfen die Nasen!"

"Wat Mördergestank,
der macht mich ganz krank",
stöhnt ein Stint und wird langsam grün.
Und ein anderer ruft:
"Ich brauch' frische Luft,
wer lies hier denn bloss einen zieh'n?"

"Ich hab' hier 'nen Riecher
die Kühe, die Viecher
warn's", lässt sich die Ratte vernehmen.
"Das ist unerhört",
muhen die Kühe empört,
"ein Schaf wars, und soll sich was schämen!"

"Rümpf bloss nicht die Nase,
uns stinken die Gase
genauso, das ist jetzt kein Jux.
Wir sind frisch geschoren
und wie neu geboren,
so sauber - vielleicht stinkt der Fuchs?"

Da wieder, erst "Ups", dann "Pfft" und dann "Pups"

Der Fuchs meint: "Das klingt sehr nach Eulen.
Nur deren Gekröse
macht solch ein Getöse."
Herrje, der Gestank ist zum Heulen...

"Wie kannst du es wagen,
so einen Schwachsinn zu sagen!
Wir haben damit nichts zu tun!
Ein Tip von hier oben:
Es entflohen ihren Koben
die Schweine - und was sagt ihr nun?"

"Jetzt reicht's", schnaubt der Schimmel.
"Genau, weiss der Himmel
wie lang das schon währt...", sagt der Hase.
"Es ist zwar bekannt,
das es stinkt auf dem Land,
doch nicht so, das ist Gift für die Nase!"

"Ihr stinkenden Schweine,
wir machen euch Beine!"
So zieh'n jetzt die Tiere ins Feld.
Doch - kein Schwein ist zu seh'n!
Nur ein Junge, knapp zehn.
Der ißt Bohnen und sitzt vor dem Zelt...

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2004)

Aus der Feder von Reinhard  :thumb: 

immer wieder eine Erholung von all den geistigen Pupsern aus den bekannten Lagern  

Gruß
tf


----------



## Avor (14 November 2004)

Warum?


“Warum?” fragt  ein fehlgeklontes Schaf,
“fall ich von der Stange, wenn ich schlaf?
Warum kann ich meine Flügel nicht bewegen 
und  keine  echten  Eier legen?
Nur Kaffeebohnen kommen, weich und ungeröstet.”
“Mein liebes Huhn” hat Gott das arme Vieh   getröstet
“du bist Menschenwerk, nicht Laune der Natur, 
bist jetzt ein Schaf und brauchst bald eine Schur. "

“Was sagst du da - oh lieber Gott?
Warum treibst du mit mir solchen  Spott?
Was bin ich denn, Schaf oder Huhn?
Was hast du, oh Herr dabei zu tun?
Wo ist mein schönes Federkleid?
Ist meine Zukunft schon Vergangenheit?
Was soll ich denn  mit diesem  Fell, 
das mir die Luft zum Athmen nimmt so schnell
und  auf meiner   Haut so schrecklich juckt?
Warum hast du ohne Mitleid zugeguckt?
Warum nur darf ich  keine Henne bleiben?
Muß mir jetzt Gras statt Würmer  einverleiben."

“Ich habe die Welt mit Liebe gemacht,
den Menschen den Verstand gegeben,
doch sie haben mich nur  ausgelacht,
Macht und Reichtum ist  ihr Streben.
Sie wollen greifen nach den Sternen 
und nicht auf meine Worte  hören,
nur von den falschen Göttern lernen
und ihre schöne Welt dabei zerstören.
So werden sie sich selbst bestrafen
sich  bald in ihrer Gier  verzetteln
und bei euch Hühnern und geklonten Schafen 
um weiche Kaffeebohnen betteln. “

 0 

Gutes Verrichten!

Avor


----------



## Avor (21 November 2004)

Wohin?


Dunkle Gestalten irren durch die Nacht,
ich frage sie nach dem Wohin, 
woher se kommen, was sie dort gemacht,
was sie tun, zu welchem Sinn.

 "Wer bist du, warum stellst du solche Fragen? 
Ein Jedermann, der unbeweglich dort am Zaune  steht?
Komm mit,  mit uns ein neues  Glück zu wagen,
auch für dich ist es noch nicht zu spät. 
Warum bleibst du reglos auf der Stelle steh´n?
nützt dir so des neuen Tages Licht?
Komm mit, auch wenn wir selbst nichts seh´n
und wissen was wir suchen, oder nicht."

"Nein, zu spät ist es noch nicht,
 ich kenn´ mein Ziel, ihr seid nur Marionetten.
Ich werde gehen, wenn der Tag anbricht!
Doch mich halten fest hier meines Weibes Ketten."


Einen friedlichen Sonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (24 November 2004)

Was ist das?


"Üb immer Treu und Redlichkeit"
wurde in der Schule einst gesungen.
Im Radio ist´s  von Zeit zu Zeit
als Pausenzeichen auch erklungen.

Damit kann man  nicht mehr kommen.
Die Welt hat sich doch sehr  verwandelt
Wer heute zählt  noch zu den Frommen
hat mit Sauerbier und Pferdemist  gehandelt."

So liest  man immer wieder  in Berichten,
daß abgeschnitten werden  alte Zöpfe.
Auf Redlichkeit  kann jeder gut  verzichten,
in seiner  Gier auf gut gefüllte Töpfe.

Auch die Sprache hat sich sehr  gewandelt
Begriffe wurden mit der Zeit verbogen
und durch  Unverständliches verschandelt:
Was ist Wahrheit jetzt, was ist gelogen?

Wenn jemand  eine  Arbeitsstelle  sucht,
in dessen Zeugnis d´rin steht,  er sei  ehrlich,
wird er als minderwertig abgebucht:
"Im Management  sind Sie  entbehrlich!"

"Creativit" - ist  das geheime Zauberwort,
Offnen  Treu und Redlichkeit  noch Türen?
Lug und Trug setzt überall  sich  fort,
die Redlichen  bekommen es zu spüren.

Die Kleinen Leute  sollen  ehrlich sein,
nichts verheimlichen dürfen sie  im Fragebogen.
Auch der geklaute Apfel muß hinein ,
wenn man als Kind mal hat gelogen. 

Wer solches fragt, sich selbst nicht  traut,
weil ihn erinnert  sein schleches Gewissen.
Weil er  mehr als nur einen Apfel geklaut,  
andere  betrogen hat und schamlos beschissen.

Gewissen ist gut, wenn auch sehr störend.
Auf die Moral gar mancher gern   verzichtet,
der,  auf den Ruf des leichten Geldes hörend,
Würde und Menschlichkeit damit  vernichtet. 

Wenn das so weiter geht, ist´s bald zu spät!
Ob am Ende wirklich  der "clevere"  siegt,
der, wenn er  morgends vor dem Spiegel steht
noch immer nicht das große Kotzen kriegt?


Avor


----------



## sascha (24 November 2004)

Dieses Gedicht sollten sich gewisse Leute ausdrucken und überm Bett aufhängen. Wohl gesprochen Avor!  :thumb:


----------



## Heiko (24 November 2004)

Jawoll, das mußte mal gesagt werden...


----------



## Avor (28 November 2004)

Für Feinschmecker zum ersten Advent

In  der Küche von Marianne 
gibt´s bald Köstlichkeiten aus der Pfanne.
Dort prügeln sich zwölf  Weinbergchnecken,
was soll der Streit jetzt noch bezwecken?
Sie wissen doch, was bald  geschieht,
nachdem sie kunstvoll überbrüht.
und fröhlich, ganz behutsam schmoren,
vom Schwanz bis zu den  Ohren.

"Wir sollten  nicht mehr weiter streiten
der Köchin keinen Zoff bereiten!
Die Minuten werden langsam  rar,
in der Pfanne wird man zu schnell gar.
Was soll der Zwist,   es wird nun Zeit
zu beenden den Familienstreit.
Laßt  uns noch ein letztesmal belecken 
ehe wir im eigenen Saft verrecken."

"Wenn in der Pfanne wir  verbrennen,
brauchen  wir  nicht mehr zu rennen.
In einem Monat eine Meile,
was nützte uns denn diese Eile?
Zu Ende geht jetzt bald das  Jahr,
es ist geblieben, wie es  war. 
Warum sind wir  so schnell gerannt?
Zu sterben für das  Vaterland?
Für  fünfzig Euro, heiß serviert,
mit Zwiebelringen  dekoriert
und Schnittlauch kleingeschnitten,
eine Pflaume mit dem Kern inmitten
Erdnußbutter, festgestampft und lose
gut verteilt  in  Rotweinsoße,
dazu noch etwas Rinderschmalz
gewürzt wird mit Cayennesalz.
und einem Schuß Likör in Blau.
von der Insel Curacao."

"Marianne muß noch, das ist wichtig
uns verzieren für das Auge richtig.  
Oben  ein  Stück Schweizer Käse 
mit  einem  Löffel Himbeer-Majonäse
eingerahmt in rohe Gurkenschalen
Wer wird dafür noch Geld  bezahlen?
Flambiert auch noch  im eigenen Haus, 
gelten wir als Festtagsschmaus.
Geliebt sind wir als Delikatessen,
doch  viel zu hastig aufgefressen. "

 :bigcry: 

Epilog

"Das Festmenü ein böses Ende nahm:
In der Toilette haben wir gebadet,
denn der Schnaps, der nach uns kam 
hat uns, und  auch dem Gast  geschadet. "

Bom Apetite


wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (5 Dezember 2004)

Es weihnachtet sehr.

 0  :tannenbaum:  :santa: 

Im Himmel auf den Wolken zwölf bis sechsundsiebzig
üben sich  vierbeinige Engel im himmlischen Fliegen
Noch steif und unbeholfen doch das gibt sich.
Eine Kuh ruft “ Scheiße,” dasselbe rufen auch zwei Ziegen.

Ein Ballett als Krippenspiel wird einstudiert,
es weihnachtet nun  auch im Himmel.
Die Tiere sind schon geschminkt und kostümiert.
Der liebe Gott ruft: "Welche Farben, welch ein Gewimmel!"
Bunt bemalte  Pferde, Ochsen und Schafe fliegen umher,
Giraffen und mit Strohhüten geschmückte  Elefanten 
Ein Eisbär schwitzt, er kann nicht mehr
es schwitzen auch die Artverwandten
Ein Rothirsch ruft: "es geht nicht mehr! 
Ein  Nilpferd hat sich in meinem Geweih verfangen!"
“Allah!" - fleht das Nilpferd, "bring ein Gewehr!"
Dann sind beide im Sturzflug niedergegangen.
Der Trainer, ein Silberpfau schnell  kommandiert:
“Beine anziehen und den Rücken strecken!"
Doch es nützt nichts, sie liegen unten blutverschmiert
Geier kommen, um ihre Wunden zu belecken. 

Auch auf der Erde rüstet man zum Feste
Eltern kaufen den Kindern Liebesgaben.
Multivisions-Handie´s  und Klingellogo´s wären das Beste.
Aber das alles die Kleinen  doch längst schon haben.

"Holly Night"- "Jingle Bell
"Christmas-Time is verry well ",
die vertrauten Weihnachtslieder
hört man alle Jahre  wieder.
"Alle Jahre wieder"
sangen früher deutsche Nikoläuse 
doch die liegen krank darnieder,
sind jetzt arm wie Kirchenmäuse.
Vom tiefen Wald kommt keiner mehr,
dort  kränkeln auch die  Tiere.
Sie finden nichts zum fressen mehr.
Sie  stecken ganz tief in der Sch...miere.

"Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells"
Das heißt auf Deutsch: "Gebimmel"
Der liebe Gott - in der Brandung Fels,
ruft immer wieder: "Welch ein Gewimmel."
Das Nilpferd hört jetzt Allah´s Stimme:
"Im Himmel könnt ihr nicht mehr sterben!"
Der Rothirsch hört es nicht, das ist  das Schlimme:
"In diesem Himmel werde   ich verderben."
"Nein, auch du, mein Sohn wirst weiterleben 
und die himmlischen Künste erlernen! 
Engelsgleich nach  Schönheit streben.
Du wirst fliegen zur Sonne und den Sternen. 

So wurde das Krippenballett gut einstudiert
von den großen Tieren und auch den  kleinen Schweinen.
Der Silberpfau kommandiert frustriert:
"Rücken strecken, Beine rein! Es ist zum Weinen!"
Nur durch  Üben wird man Meister!
Der Rothirsch ruft wütend   "Scheibenkleister”
Jetzt  hat sich sein Flügel im Geweih verfangen,
doch diesmal  hat er am sicheren Fallschirm gehangen.

"Angezogene Beine bei gestrecktem Rücken!"
Auch  ein  Zebra hat das  sanfte Flügelschlagen jetzt kapiert,
nachdem fünf alteingesessene Dinosaurier zum Entzücken 
den fünffachen Salto zeigten,  in Vollendung, zu viert.

So fliegen sie seit Stunden ihre Runden schon,
blaugefärbte  Ochsen im Solo   oder auch  in  Formation,
den richtigen  Schwung in Hüften und Flügeln  noch suchend
den  Rothirsch, das arme Schwein hört man nur  fluchend.
Ein Pas de deux, von zwei grüngestreiften Rehböcken  gebracht
mit gestrecktem Rücken und  tätowierten  Beinen.
Seevögel  auf Stangen sitzend  haben sich totgelacht
Ein Sittich erzählt obzöne Witze. - Schrecklich, zum Weinen.

"Nein!" - Der liebe Gott kommt näher:
"Die Witze vom  Sittich sind hier nicht kritisch!"
Promt  kommen  jetzt die  Eichelhäher,
mit Zoten, noch obszöner als die vom  Sittich.
So hätte der liebe Gott nicht reden sollen,
Jetzt greifen alle Viecher mit den Vögeln  in die Vollen,
benehmen sich saumäßig, schlimmer als die Säue.
Insekten stechen, wann und wen sie wollen,
auch den lieben Gott - und kennen keine Reue.

“Zu Hilfe!"- Wieder der gewohnte Schrei nach einer Weile:
"Mein  Fallschirm hat sich im Geweih verfangen!"
Flugs flogen die Vögel hinauf um zu kappen die Seile.
Dann liegt er  unten, der eben noch oben  gehangen.
"Süßer die Glocken nie klingen...
Auch auf der Erde freudige Vorweihnachtszeit
Was kann  der Nikolaus denn bringen?
wenn er von Arbeitsplatz und Lohn befreit?
Das Schoßhündchen im Schoß der Oma röchelt,
in der Ecke auch der Opa schwächelt,
er ist heute nicht korrekt rasiert 
weil die Grippe hier zur Zeit  grassiert. 
Die Oma ist darüber höchst erregt,
auch sie wirkt heute  ungepflegt.
"Oh Tannenbaum - wie grün sind deine  Blätter..."
Wohlgeformte und lackierte  Plastikzweige.
Vor dem Kaufhaus spielt bei jedem Wetter 
ein Arbeitsloser auf der Meistergeige.
"Stille Nacht... nur einen Cent werft in den Hut,
Christmastime is  very gut!"
Und im Himmel gibt´s ein Mordsgeschrei:
Schon wieder klemmt der Flügel im Geweih


Schöne Weihnachtszeit

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (17 Dezember 2004)

Ohne Worte

 


In de Nacht des Baby schreit un flennt,
worauf die Mama gleich behend
vom warmen Bett sich trennt,
in dem de Babba friedlich pennt,
der aach den Grund net kennt,
warum des Bobbelsche so flennt,
daß mer´s hört dorsch alle Wänd.
Die Mama in´s Kinnerzimmer rennt 
die Ohr´n sich zuhält mit de Händ 
weil´s Klaane immer lauter schreit  un schennt:
"Die Pennerei  hot jetz e End!
Üwwermorje is  de dritte  Advent
un immer noch kaa Kerz´sche brennt.
Dorscht hab isch aach un e milchich nasses Hemd,
weil mer de Äppelwoi hier in diesem Haus net kennt. "

 :help:  

Wichtiger Hinweis:
Der künstlerische Mehrwert dieses  Werkes in hessischer Mundart liegt etwas schwer zugänglich tief unter einer  fiktiven Oberfläche, was zu Mißdeutungen führen könnte. Ein  zügelloses Daunloaden durch Jugendliche und Erwachsene jeden Alters über Mehr- und
Wenigerwertnummern ist aus verständlichen Gründen nicht zu empfehlen. Kleinkindern und Neugeborenen sollte wenigstens die letzte Zeile unleserich gemacht werden um ungezügelten Apfelweingenuß dieser Klientel während der Festtage zu vermeiden. Daher der Titel "Ohne Worte".

Trotzdem eine segensreiche und nicht durch allererlei Ungeziefer und Parasiten gestörte Weihnachtszeit! :tannenbaum: 

Avor


----------



## Bento (21 Dezember 2004)

*DAS CHRISTKIND UND DAS FINANZAMT *

Denkt Euch ich habe das Christkind gesehen, 
es war beim Finanzamt zu betteln und flehn. 
Denn das Finanzamt ist gerecht und teuer, 
verlangt vom Christkind die Einkommensteuer. 
Das Amt will noch wissen, ob es angehen kann, 
dass das Christkind so viel verschenken kann. 
Das Finanzamt hat so nicht kapiert, 
wo von das Christkind dies finanziert. 
Das Christkind rief: "Die Zwerge stellen die Geschenke her", 
- da wollte das Finanzamt wissen, wo die Lohnsteuer wär. 
Für den Wareneinkauf müsste es Quittungen geben, 
und die Erlöse wären anzugeben. 
"Ich verschenke das Spielzeug an Kinder" wollte das Christkind sich wehren, 
dann wäre die Frage der Finanzierung zu klären. 
Sollte das Christkind vielleicht Kapitalvermögen haben, 
wäre dieses jetzt besser zu sagen. 
"Meine Zwerge besorgen die Teile, und basteln die vielen Geschenke in Eile". 
Das Finanzamt fragte wie verwandelt, 
ob es sich um innergemeinschaftliche Erwerbe handelt. 
Oder kämen die Gelder, das wäre ein besonderer Reiz, 
von einem illegalen Spendenkonto aus der Schweiz. 
"Ich bin doch das Christkind, ich brauche kein Geld, 
Ich beschenke doch die Kinder in der ganzen Welt." 
"Aus allen Ländern kommen die Sachen", 
mit denen wir die Kinder glücklich machen". 
Dieses wäre ja wohl nicht geheuer, 
denn da fehle ja die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer. 
Das Finanzamt von diesen Sachen keine Ahnung, 
meinte dies wäre ein Fall für die Steuerfahndung. 
Mit diesen Sachen, welch ein Graus, 
fällt Weihnachten dieses Jahr wohl aus. 
Denn das Finanzamt sieht es so nicht ein, 
und entzieht dem Christkind der Gewerbeschein


----------



## Avor (31 Dezember 2004)

Aus einem Wintermärchen:


Zum Neuen Jahr


Sektkorken  knallen,
Glocken erschallen.
Ein  Neues Jahr, begrüßt von allen!
Das Alte ist am Ende nicht gut augefallen. 

In Hütten und in  Hallen,
bei  Fernseh-Festivallen: 
Hit´s in Dur und Moll erschallen. 
Hübsche Dirnd´l und  betagte Prallen, 
and´re, die in Seppelhosen lallen  
und jodelnd  mit den Trallen trallen,  
begleitet von Klavieren und Schallmallen.
Posaunen mit und ohne Dallen, 
schlecht rasierte Herren  mit Gitallen,
die mit Syncopen in die Pausen fallen, 
die für Frischluft wichtig für die Solotrallen,
was gut tut auch  den Chorustrallen.
Der Rhythmus kommt von  Kastagnallen,
die mit Drum´s wild  um die Wette knallen.
Dazu ein Alphornbläser aus Sankt Gallen,
bejubelt von den Leuten allen.

Auf Kommando jubeln!  - Es soll  gefallen!
wichtig sind auch Fernseh-Bagatallen!
Schaurig-schön soll´s uns jetzt überfallen:

Weiße Nebelschwaden mystisch wallen
über bunt bestrahlte  Pappkorallen. 
Aufgeheizt in runden  Fontainallen, 
bläuliche Forallen  längsseits  schwallen.
Aus  Scheunen und aus  Hühnerstallen
ozeangelbe Quallen wallen,
die im Gleichschritt mit Vasallen 
mit den Chorus-und den Solotrallen 
ungewollt zusammenprallen,
worauf das Playback ausgefallen
und die Trallen nur noch kraftlos lallen, 
weil  beim Prallen mit den Quallen 
die Gebisse sind herausgefallen.
Auch den  Quallen und Vasallen
sind vor Schreck die  Zähne ausgefallen
Von Buhrufen und Pfiffen überfallen
ist dem Trompeter vor den Leuten allen
die Trompete aus der Hand gefallen. 

Heiß brodelt´s   in den  Fontainallen, 
die Flucht ergreifen deshalb  die  Forallen, 
indem sie über die Korallen schwallen, 
die überzogen sind mit Eis-Kristallen,
weil von oben Kunstschneeflocken fallen.
Marschmusik mit  Draht aus Zickenschnallen 
läßt eine Blaskapelle nun erschallen.
während wieder aufgewacht die  Quallen  
zum nächsten Auftritt mit  Forallen 
auf aufgetürmten, leeren  Bierkastallen 
zu einem Summchor sich zusammenballen.

Jetzt erwachen auch die Solotrallen,
die  mit rot lackierten Fingerkrallen 
zornig  nach den  Quallen krallen,
worauf die nicht mehr bläulichen  Forallen 
vor Kälte zitternd  suchen die Korallen, 
um mit Ballerinnen flink zu schwallen 
in die aufgeheizten Fontainallen.
Doch unprogrammgemäß sie alle fallen  
in schnöde aufgestellte Heringsgfallen.
die beim Fallen unten knallen,
besonders wenn die Quallen fallen,
die auch geflüchtet vor den Trallen 
und vereint mit den  Vasallen. 
im Stechschritt  in die Fallen fallen
und dabei Soldatenlieder lallen. 
Dann, zum Erstaunen der Forallen
kommt am Ende noch  von allen
der Trompeter von den Trallen.

Das Alphorn läßt nun einen Tusch erschallen, 
weil immer noch das Playback ausgefallen.
Ein neues Jahr, begrüßt von allen,
die sich  glücklich in die Arme fallen ,
während draußen die Raketen knallen 
Knallbonbons und Klappschrappnallen 
funkensprühend in den Himmel prallen 
und erbärmlich  wieder runterfallen ,
weil man vergessen hatte beim Bestallen 
sie am Boden festzuschnallen. 

Prosit Neujahr!
Den Freunden und Verwandten  allen!
Den  schmalen, engen  und den prallen,
egal, ob sie nun trallen oder lallen, 
hin und wieder über Grenzen  schwallen
wie manchmal bläuliche  Forallen,    
vergilbte Quallen und  Vasallen
Das neue Jahr soll besser uns  gefallen
Doch Minderwert-Kanallen,
die andere  aus  Habgier  überfallen
sollen schnell mit ihren Gönnern und  Vasallen 
in die selbstgelegten Fallen fallen!


Einen guten Rutsch
wünscht  Avor


----------



## Reinhard (31 Dezember 2004)

Erich Kästner

*Der Januar* 
_
Das Jahr ist klein und liegt noch in der Wiege.
Der Weihnachtsmann ging heim in seinen Wald.
Doch riecht es noch nach Krapfen auf der Stiege.
Das Jahr ist klein und liegt noch in der Wiege.
Man steht am Fenster und wird langsam alt.

Die Amseln frieren.
Und die Krähen darben.
Und auch der Mensch hat seine liebe Not.
Die leeren Felder sehnen sich nach Garben.
Die Welt ist schwarz und weiß und ohne Farben.
Und wär so gerne gelb und blau und rot.

Umringt von Kindern wie der Rattenfänger,
tanzt auf dem Eise stolz der Januar.
Der Bussard zieht die Kreise eng und enger.
Es heißt, die Tage würden wieder länger.
Man merkt es nicht. Und es ist trotzdem wahr.


Die Wolken bringen Schnee aus fremden Ländern.
Und niemand hält sie auf und fordert Zoll.
Silvester hörte man’s auf allen Sendern,
dass sich auch unterm Himmel manches ändern
und, außer uns, viel besser werden soll.

Das Jahr ist klein und liegt noch in der Wiege.
Und ist doch hunderttausend Jahre alt.
Es träumt von Frieden. Oder träumt’s vom Krieg?
Das Jahr ist klein und liegt noch in der Wiege.
Und stirbt in einem Jahr. Und das ist bald._


*Reinhard wünscht euch allen ein gesundes und friedliches 2005.*


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

Beste Vorsätze


Der Weihnachtsbaum ist abgeräumt,
die Liebesgaben wurden umgetauscht,
Silvesterträume  sind schnell ausgeträumt,
gute Vorsätze im  Nichts  verrauscht:
Von  üblen Lastern loszukommen,
auch aufzuhören mit dem Rauchen.
Wie oft hat man sich´s vorgenommen
zu lassen, was wir doch nicht brauchen.
Zuviel Speck sich unnütz anzufressen.
Man wird nur steif und kugelrund.
Aus diesem  Grund  infolgedessen
ist  man  bald nicht mehr gesund!
Doch jeder Vorsatz auf der Strecke bleibt,
wenn  Narren ziehen durch die Gassen.
Bei Wein und Weib man wieder übertreibt
und schreit “Hellau” und “Hoch die Tassen!”

Warum denn immer nur am Jahresende
schwört man, was man doch nicht halten kann?
Ich  entscheide mich zur  Sonnenwende
und rauche täglich nur noch dann und wann.
Nur beim Saufen  bin ich  ziemlich  sicher:
Der Durst ist auch im Sommer  groß.
Doch mannhaft überhöhr´ ich das Gekicher
und trinke Wein und Bier in Massen bloß.
Es werden Steaks  gegrillt   im Garten
und geraucht,  weils im  Freien niemand stört.
Heimlich geküßt, die Gattin  möge warten 
wenn  sie´s auch findet unerhört.
Doch warum verzichten auf die Fleischeslust
die uns bedrängt gelegentlich mit Macht.
Man weint sich aus an  fremder Brust 
und harrt auf´s  Ende einer wilden  Sommernacht.

Singet, wem Gesang gegeben!
Leute singt! Auch wer nicht singen kann!
Geht hinaus in´s pralle Leben 
und habt euch lieb, Frau oder Mann!
Wenn der Christbaum  wird geschmückt,
werden wir auch  wieder fromm beizeiten: 
Im Neuen Jahr  der Vorsatz endlich  glückt
sich zum  Verzichten standhaft vorbereiten.
Die leeren Flaschen, die am Fest  entkorkt
sollen  heimlich schnell verschwinden.
Die Stuben gelüftet,  vom Zigarrenqualm entsorgt
will auch ich mich  überwinden.  
Wenn dann der Christbaum  wieder abgeräumt
die Liebesgaben wieder umgetauscht,
wenn auch die  Neujahrsträume ausgeträumt:
Hellau! Bin ich schon wieder voll berauscht?

Ich weiß es: Nach den  Fastnachts-Narreteien
will ich versprechen, mich zu bessern!
Mich von allen   Lastern  zu befreien.
Das Bier mit Himbeersaft verwässern .
Ich halte immer mein Versprechen,
daß ich mir  Mühe geben will! 
In Zukunft nur  in Massen zechen
und rauchen heimlich und ganz still.
Wein, Weiber oder übler Spottgesang:
Dieser  Blödsinn hat jetzt  bald ein Ende!
Nicht gleich das ganze Leben lang: 
Nur ab der nächsten Sonnenwende!


Viel Spaß beim Abgewöhnen

 :dafuer: 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (15 Januar 2005)

*Denglisch*

I go neulich in die city down
and ich will not my eyes trau'n:
Now I think, I have a Knall
SALE steht here - all overall!

And auch by the Bratwurstpoint
is the Kaufhof full entjoint
then auf every, every, alles
klebt the only "Schild of SALES".

Now I flücht to Bahnhof back
but auch this has keinen Zweck.
The "ticket counter" is a Krampf
drum made I by McDonalds Mampf...

Ein offer mit "McChickenwings".
(I denk, was isn das for'n dings)
And while now knurring is my Magen
so I can no zu this nun sagen.

And so I'm nur pur denglisch lacht
wer nur ein little shopping macht.
I kauf me jetzt a dictionary
for I übersetz now all this Gschmarri!

Now nix for ungut...  :lol: 


Reinhard   :gruebel:


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2005)

Liebe per Internet - oder im Bett?

Frierend bin ich durch die Nacht gegangen, 
keine treue Seele, um mich zu begleiten.
Kein Weib, das  stillen könnte mein Verlangen,
im kalten Winter Wärme mir bereiten. 

Zu was hat man das  Internet?
Erotik gibt es dort per Mäusesklick.
Doch die Damen waren ganz schnell weg:
“Weil der Joy gefehlt hat und der  Stick!" 
In englisch,  keine zarte Frauenstimme
stand es  auf dem  Monitor geschrieben
In Druckschrift Rot, das war das Schlimme.
Wo sind sie alle abgeblieben?

Es gäbe auch noch andere Seiten,
die  Herren ohne Stick und Joy
konstenlose Lustbarkeit  bereiten,
dann doch kassieren wollen ohne Scheu.
Nein, ich kenne diesen  miesen Trick!
Ihr habt schon viel zu oft gelogen,
kostenlos sei jeder Gratis-Klick,
bis die Rechnung kommt geflogen.

Liebe per Bildschirm und so Sachen, 
wie soll das funktionieren?
Was andere zuhause  machen
hinter verschlossenen Türen.
Die Neugier ist es, die mich treibt
ganz vorsichtig will ich jetzt  klicken.
Welche Möglichkeit für mich noch bleibt
bei diesem Gewerbe durchzublicken.
Zu einer Seite werde ich geführt,
Extremlust wird mir dort versprochen.
Oh, ich kenn den Haed , bin ganz gerührt,
doch miserabel hat´s bei dem gerochen. 
Nackte Ärsche wurden mir dort präsentiert
und  schamlos in´s Gesicht gehalten.
Ich sollte mal dran lecken, ungeniert.
Nein! Die Erotik kannst Du selbst behalten!

Nackte Hintern machen mich verlegen,
Auch wenn sie stöhnen oder zappeln.
Wenn sie synchron sich  auf und ab bewegen
und Riesenballons vorne schwabbeln.
Nein, ich bin bestimmt kein Kostverächter
ich mag, wenn Damen raffiniert verhüllt
und sicher  ist es auch nicht schlechter,  
wenn die Neugier  später wird  gestillt. 
Wenn mit zitternden Händen dann,
die Dame endlich  ist entpackt
es ganz gewiß nicht schaden kann,
wenn auch ihr Hintern dann ist nackt. 

Den Dotshead-Mist kann  ich mir schenken
Mit Freuden darf ich daran denken:
An diesem hübschen, zarten  Hintern
kann  ich gefahrlos überwintern. 

 :bussi: 

Kommt  alle gut über den Winter!

Avor


----------



## sascha (20 Januar 2005)

Das machen wir doch glatt


----------



## dotshead (20 Januar 2005)

Lieber Avor,

das "Mist" darfst Du dir gerne schenken,
egal wie Du gekommen bist daran,
deinen Geschmack will ich nicht lenken,
fange noch viel mit deinem Leben an.

Über Geschmäcker sich zu streiten,
ist sinnlos, wie Du weisst.
Lass uns das nicht ausweiten,
Bleibe stets so wie Du bist. 

Alles Gute für Dich und deine Familie

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke
(ernst gemeint)

Es sollte selbstverständlich das und nicht den heißen. Sorry für den Fehler.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2005)

soll er Mist sich  schenken? 
 das hat er   nicht  nötig 
sich  so  abzulenken 
dem  Forum er  erbötig......

cp


----------



## Teleton (21 Januar 2005)

Weils grad passt nutze ich die Gelegenheit auf ein grosses Werk eines meiner Lieblingsinterpreten hinzuweisen 
Funny van Dannen:
Posex & Poesie

Die seltsamen Buchstaben oben drauf sind die dazugehörigen Gitarrenakkorde, falls es jemand daheim nachsingen möchte.


----------



## Avor (1 Februar 2005)

Was Kurzes auf die Nacht


Als ich surfte g´rad im Internet
ist eine  nackte  Dame mir begegnet.  :roll: 
Sie war geschminkt mit Rinderfett
und roch wie eine Schneegans wenn es regnet.  :bigcry: 

“Komm Kleiner” rief sie “Komm und eile!”
“Dein  Glück liegt doch so nah!”    
 Doch nachdem  ich überlegte eine Weile,   :-? 
ging sie weg - nur das Gerüchle war noch da.  :holy: 


Guts Nächtle   0 

wünscht Avor


----------



## stieglitz (7 Februar 2005)

*Narhallamarsch*

Da ich schon selbst zu diesem Thread keine eigenen Werke beitragen kann, wennigstens eine Büttenrede, die eben per Mail erhielt, kann sich jemand damit indentifizieren?:


Betreff: Büttenrede einmal anders!!

Diese Büttenrede wurde 1995 in Flörsheim am Main (Karnevalshochburg)   gehalten: Der Redner musste nach dem Vortrag unter Polizeischutz rausgebracht werden und die Sitzung wurde vorzeitig beendet, aber die Rede ist seitdem Kult! 

...na denn... 

Hessische Büttenrede 

(Narhalla-Marsch) 

Alaaf und Helau! - Seid ihr bereit? 
Willkommen zur Beklopptenzeit! 
Mer kenne des aus Akte X, 
doch Mulder rufe hilft da nix, 
des kommt durch Strahle aus dem All, 
und plötzlisch is dann Karneval! 

(Tusch) 

Uff einen Schlach werd'n alle dämlisch, 
denn das befiehlt das Datum nämlisch! 
Es ist die Zeit der tollen Tage, 
so eine Art Idiotenplage, 
eine Verschwörung, blöd zu werden, 
die jährlich um sich greift auf Erden. 
Ei' wahre Ausgeburt der Hölle, 
und Ausgangspunkt davon ist Kölle! 

(Tusch) 


Denn dort gibt's nisch nur RTL, 
das Fernseh-Einheitsbrei-Kartell, 
sondern aach jede Menge Jecken, 
die sisch auf Nasen Pappe stecken, 
in Teufelssekten sich gruppieren 
danach zum Elferrat formieren 
und dann muss selbst das döfste Schwein 
dort auf Kommando fröhlisch sein. 

(Tusch) 


Auf einmal tun in allen Ländern 
die Leude sisch ganz schlimm verändern 
Sie geh'n sisch hemmungslos besaufe 
und fremde Mensche Freibier kaufe 
schmeiße sisch Bonbons an die Schädel, 
betatsche Jungens und aach Mädel 
und tun eim jede den sie sehen, 
ganz fuschtbar uff de Eier gehen! 
Sie tun nur noch in Reime spreche 
und sind so witzisch, man könnt' breche, 
bewegen sisch in Polonäsen, 
als trügen sie Gehirnprothesen, 
man möschte ihnen - im Vertrauen 
- am liebsten in die Fresse hauen! 

(Tusch und Konfetti-Kanone) 


Doch was soll man dagege mache? 
Soll man vielleicht noch drüber lache? 
Es hilft kein Schreie und kein Schimpfe, 
man kann sisch nichmal gegen impfe, 
die Macht der Doofen ist zu staak, 
als dass man sisch zu wehr'n vermag! 

(kein Tusch) 


Am besten ist, man bleibt zu Haus 
und sperrt den Wahnsinn aanfach aus. 
Man schließt sich ein paar Tage ein 
und lässt die Blöden blöde sein! 
Der Trick ist, dass man sich verpisst 
bis widder Aschermittwoch ist! 


Und steht ein Zombie vor der Tür, 
mit so'nem Pappnasengeschwür, 
und sagt statt "Hallo" nur "Helau", 
dann dreh sie um, die dumme Sau, 
und tritt ihr kräftischin den Arsch 
und ruf dabei: Narrhalla-Marsch!" 

"Vielen Dank ..." 

(Tusch, Narhalla-Marsch mit schnellem Weglaufen)


----------



## Avor (7 Februar 2005)

Helau! Am Aschermittwoch ist alles vorbei


Wenn  beginnt die Narrenzeit
sind die Narren schnell bereit.
Bunt und närrisch kostümiert 
ziehn sie durch die Straßen ungeniert.
und gröhlend geht´s in die Lokale 
Alaaf - Helau,  tönt´s auch im Saale
wo je nach Temperament die Narren
entweder jubeln oder still verharren. 
Herr Bürgermeister  und sein Straßenkehrer,
Gymnasiasten und die  Oberlehrer,
die Klofrau mit dem Fliesenleger. 
Frau Aufsichtsrat mit Schornsteinfeger,
Die Bosse  und Normalverzehrer
verkleidet als Sozioalernährer.
Im Schlepptau sind auch leichte Damen,
die freudig aus den Häusern kamen. 
Der Bundeskanzler ist jetzt auch  dabei 
vom Volk bejubelt mit Geschrei.
So hüpfen sie im gleichen Takt
als Tier verkleidet oder nackt.
Manche nur mit Narrenhut bekleidet
von anderen im Bärenfell beneidet.

Als Narren sind sie alle gleich ,
doch manche sind noch  gleicher. 
Die einen, die schon immer reich  
die neuen, die noch  reicher.
Es kommen auch mit ihren Frauen
die Aufsichtsräte aus der Politik,
die sich  goldene Brücken bauen
mit Steuertrick und Börsenknick. 
“Ritz am Baa, Ritz am  Baa
moje fängt die Fassenacht aa!”
In früheren Beatzungszeiten
konnte die Wahrheit Zoff bereiten.
Sie öffentlich zu sagen war verboten
so entstanden dann  die Narrenzoten.
Man dachte laut : Leck mich am Arsch!
wenn ertönte der Narrhallamarsch.
Auch  heute sollte man  nicht wagen,
die  Meinung allzu laut  zu sagen.
Nur im Denken sind wir demokratisch
in Wort und Schrift mehr akrobatisch,
weil Winkeladvokaten gierig lauern. 
“Ritz am Baa!” Laßt uns deshalb nicht trauern!
Ein  Gläs´chen wollen wir gemeinsam  trinken
zu Handkäs mit Mussik oder Brot mit Schinken.
Wenn man gesättigt ist infolgesdessen
soll man die Liebe nicht vergessen!
Die ganze Nacht will ich jetzt tanzen,
mit leichten Mädchen  oder Pomeranzen. 

 :bussi: 

Helau!

Avor


----------



## Reinhard (7 Februar 2005)

*Rosenmontagswahl*

*Rosenmontagswahl*

Schon seid de Römerzeit wir wisse
wos mir allzeit zu wähle misse
wir kimm net raus aus diesem Joch:
Ob Schröder, Merkel oder Koch.

Sogar mei Fra konnt i no wähle
un wenn ihr zwahundert Pfund miech quäle
obwohl i hunderd geheirat hab:
"Kaan Umtausch!" sachd der Richter knapp...

Doch immernoch am Telefon
do hast ka Wahl, do wähl'n die schon
um dich mal ganz schnell abzuzocke!
Du siechst die Rechnung, bist erschrocke...

Denn etz wählt sich a andrer fett,
er wählt für dich - du schnallsd des ned...
Erscht spät du merkst, wos Sach' ist -
un du dann finanziell der Depp bist.

Den Dialer muss ma angehn mit Bedacht
des braucht Gesetze und an Beirat.
hätts bei mir so lang gebraacht, 
wär i no immer net verheirat...

Doch horsch, iech will net ibbertreibe
mier rücken illegalm zu Leibe:
Und sorgn, das endlich des an End nimmt
und jedes Kasse widda stimmt.

Die einen guten Content bieten,
denen sei wohl ihr Lohn beschieden.
Woh's net legal für nix und mau
die kring au nix. Alaaf, Helau...

Gruss
Reinhard :scherzkeks:


----------



## Avor (11 Februar 2005)

Tierisch menschlich 


Bei Maulwurfs gibt  es Streit im Bau 
Sie schimpft: “Du blöder Hund!”
Herr Maulwurf gibt´s dann seiner Frau :
“Halt deinen frechen Mund!”
“Wie bitte? Bist du noch gesund?”
gab sie es ihm zurück nicht faul:
“Ich habe keinen frechen Mund,
ich bin kein Mensch und hab´ein Maul!



Ein Stinktier reißt das Fenster auf vor Wut
und schreit hinaus : “Mir stinkt es hier!”
Der Nachbar ruft: "Dir geht´s noch gut!
Du bist  allein - und wir sind  vier. "



Drei  Schafe kommen von der Schur
und fühlen sich ganz  schaurig.
Sie wollen fragen, “was ist das nur?”
Doch Hund und  Schäfer  sind auch  traurig.
Der Hund erklärt dann weinend, was  geschehen:
“Ihr seid nackt und habt  eure Wolle verloren.
Dann hat man leider aus Versehen
euch auch  die Köpfe abgeschoren. “

 0 


Ein schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Kalle59 (15 Februar 2005)

Mit großem Genuß und Vergnügen habe ich mich hier umgetan. Ich hoffe und wünsche noch viele Zeilen hier lesen zu dürfen. Erstaunt ist man immer wieder über den Ausdruck und die Kraft die in unserer Sprache liegt, den die ist gerade im Zeitalter des IT manchmal so weit weg.


Danke für eure Zeilen.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Reinhard (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo Kalle59 
& vielleicht auch @ Sascha (?)

Von _*Klaus-Peter Wolf*_ habe ich ein Gedicht zum Thema "Sprache" gefunden, ich finde, es ist etwas Wahres daran:


_*DU*

täglich ringe ich mit Dir
buhle um Dich
benutze Dich
beute Dich aus
und lebe von Dir
bürste Dich gegen den Strich
Dich
Du Jedermannshure.

Wenn mich der Geruch
Deiner Freier stört
schruppe ich Dich ab -
trotzdem stinkt es
aus all Deinen Poren.

Deine geldgierigen Zuhälter behaupten
Du seist einfach nur schön
ästhetisch
aber unter Deiner dicken Kunstschminke
klaffen Wunden
die ich nur erahne.

So oft wurdest Du mißbraucht
und gehst doch immer noch mit jedem.
Meine geliebte Hure:
Sprache, Du Schöne._


Gruss
Reinhard :roll:


----------



## Avor (18 Februar 2005)

@Kalle 59,

gewiß ist die deutsche Sprache besser als ihr Ruf und ich finde auch, sie sollte nicht so 
sehr “verdenglischt” werden. Aber es ist eine lebendige Sprache und im Zeitalter der
Globalisierung sind Veränderungen nicht aufzuhalten. Aber nur, wenn Veränderungen  
sinnvoll sind und nicht nur blöde. 

Es ist doch auch unsere Muttersprache, aus der wir  die Feinheiten zwischen den Zeilen
herauslesen wollen und bis jetzt auch noch  können.  Aber trotzdem  strotzt sie  von
Fremdwörten, die längst als selbstverständlich in den Sprachgebrauch unserer Vorfahren 
aufgenommen wurden und uns ebenso selbstverständlich sind. 

Ich gehöre einer Generation an, die in der Schule noch Dingwörter, Eigenschaftswörter
oder Tätigkeitswörter lernten. Wir   haben auch den idiotischen Versuch der damaligen
Machthaber mitbekommen, alle Fremdwörter aus unserer Sprache zu entfernen. Aus
einem  Motor  wollten sie einen Zerknalltreibling machen oder  aus der  Tablette einen  
Gesundheitsrundling. Die Menschen, ja auch unsere Lehrer  haben sich halb tot  gelacht
und keiner hat diesen  Mist mitgemacht. 

Irrsinnig ist in meinen Augen auch das andere  Extrem, daß  Begriffe die in ihren 
Ursprungsländern so ausgesprochen  werden  wie sie geschrieben sind hierzulande nun
erst in  verenglischter Form  hoffähig sein sollen. Es widerstrebt mir, mich diesem Trend
anzuschließen, zumal für mich diese Wörter  in ihrer  Ursprungssprache  auch schöner
klingen.  Ich werde daher solange es geht  mobil bleiben und nicht “mohbeil”werden.

 Die Verschlimmbesserungen und Vergewaltigungen unserer Sprache, die bestimmt auch
ihre Tücken hat wurde von Reinhard in herrlich ironischen Gedichten  in diesem Thread
mehrfach glossiert. Man sollte über ihren tieferen Sinn des öfteren nachdenken!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Kalle59 (18 Februar 2005)

Hallo Avor

Ich teile deine Ausführungen, nur unser Sohn ( 21 Monate ), stimmt dir nicht zu. Er findet haaaden, wir vermuten er meint Auto, oder auch hassisi( ich bin für Was das?, meine Frau Gib Das!! ), sollten auch Zugang in die deutsche Sprache finden.  :bussi: 

Im Ernst, es macht viel Spaß und Freude eure Zeilen zu lesen, und bei meinem Sohn?, nun, ich werde Überzeugungsarbeit leisten!! 
Nochmals danke Dir und Reinhardt.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Reinhard (18 Februar 2005)

Auf dass dein Sohn ein großer Dichter und Denker werde.

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (19 Februar 2005)

Zur Fastenzeit

1. Woche 

 :crys: 

“Ach, bin ich ein armer Hund,
von Durst und  Hunger   gequält.
Auch auf der Lunge bin ich nicht gesund,
meine schönen  Tage  sind gezählt.”

“Kräftig war ich  einst und stolz,
weltbekannt wie alle bunten Hunde,
geschnitzt aus allerbestem Holz,
auch der Schönste war ich in der Runde. 
Gefressen hab ich  und gesoffen
auch mit Hündinnen  gern gehündelt.
Nun  hat der Schlag mich hart  getroffen!
Wenn´s kommt, dann kommt es gleich gebündelt. “

So röchelt nun das arme Tier und zittert
im nassen  Schnee am Straßenrand,
auch sein Fell ist ganz verwittert 
kein Schwein reicht hilfreich ihm die Hand.
Keine Hündin wird ihn mehr umarmen,
vom Fieber geschüttelt  stirbt der arme Köter,
 Die Kälte kennt auch kein Erbarmen ,
dann war er tot und wurde immer töter. 

 Nachruf:

Er war so kräftig, stolz und lebenhsfroh!
Zu früh hat er  sein Leben ausgehaucht.
Doch Sterben mußte irgendwann er sowieso,
Nur einen Baum hätt´er dringend noch gebraucht!

 0 

Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (24 Februar 2005)

Zur Fastzenzeit

2. Woche


Großstadtstraßen im Neonlicht. 
Auf dem Asphalt eine Schlange namens Anna Conda
 Von Schmerzen geplagt und mit Angstschweiß im Gesicht 
hängt  sie  im Schlepptau einer  Honda. 

Polizeisirenen, Blaulicht, Feuerwehr -
Menschen die in Panik um ihr Leben rennen.
Autos bremsen, stehen quer,
 doch niemand sieht ein Feuer  brennen. 
Eine Stimme schallt durch´s Megaphon:
Rette sich wer kann!”
Eine Mutter ruft nach ihrem Sohn,
der  sich eines besseren besann: 
Ein Mädchen er tröstet  und beschützt, 
das vor Angst um Hilfe hat  geschrie´n . 
Doch das hat der Mutter nichts genützt, 
sie war sehr traurig,  wie es schien. 

Zwei  Damen stolpern  über einen Mann.
“Seht   doch, diese  Schlange dort!
doch weil der Ärmste nichts mehr sehen kann ,
will er athmen,  doch die Luft dazu blieb  lange fort. 
Die Schlange ruft: “Das hab ich nicht gewollt!
Oh helft mir doch in meiner Not!”
Die Feuerwehr hat sie dann aufgerollt.
Sie stöhnt: “So bitte nicht, das ist mein Tod!”

Ins Krankenhaus wird sie dann transportiert
dort verlangt man ihren  Krankenschein:
“Den braucht der Doktor, wenn  er  operiert!”
Der Doktor sagt: “Ich schau  mal rein!”
Er kennt sich aus mit kranken  Schlangen
Im  Flur wird  sie entrollt, weil sie noch ist gewickelt.
Nun liegt sie  da, ganz lang voll Angst und Bangen. 
Er tröstet sie: “Nun  wird´s etwas verzwickelt!” 
Eine Taschenlampe, befestigt an zwei  Bohnenstangen
 wird mit einem Spiegel  in den langen Hals gesteckt. 
Der Doktor  guckt hinein, um Klarheit zu erlangen:
“Oh Gott - alles  blau geschwollen und verdreckt”

Doch noch tiefer muß er gucken
in den langen Hals  der armen Schlange
und wenn sie noch so würgen muß und schlucken
er braucht noch eine dritte Bohnenstange,
die er in Nachbars Garten schnell  gefunden, 
mit Draht und  ärztlichem Geschick  
mit den beiden anderen verbunden.
Dann  in den Rachen schob  in einem Stück. 

“Hiiiilfe!“ Anna  würgt und kotzt,  es hilft kein Klagen.
Noch tiefer hat der Doktor die Stange reingeschoben
“Nein - ich kann den Schmerz nicht mehr ertragen!
Hiiiilfe! - Bin ich schon  im Himmel droben?”
“Du blöde Schlange mußt noch saudumm fragen
und idiotisch  durch die Wäsche gucken!
Ich hab´s geahnt, wie oft muß ich´s noch sagen:
Man soll Stachelschweine nicht unzerkaut hinunterschlucken!”


 :troll: 

Guten Hunger wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (28 Februar 2005)

Zur Fastenzeit

3. Woche

 0 

Oben auf der Kirchturmspitze
dreht sich ein alter Wetterhahn  im Wind.
Gezeichnet von Kälte, Sturm und Hitze,
und  von den Vögeln die  dort oben sind.
Vollgeschissen wird er auch von Tauben,
ausgelacht und respektlos   verhöhnt.
“Was diese blöden Hühner sich erlauben,
die Kids von heute sind doch  so verwöhnt.”

Unten, im heiligen Gotteshaus
weint ein  Geschöpflein   vor sich hin:
“Ich bin nur eine arme kleine Kirchenmaus.
Hilf oh Herr, weil ich so hungrig bin.”
Da sprach der Herr: “Sieh dort,  die Bibel,
darin wirst du Trost und Hilfe  finden.
Du wirst befreit von allem Übel
und auch erlöst von deinen Sünden. 
Das Mäuslein tat, was ihm der Herr geraten,
das Buch der Bücher soll ihm Trost und Nahrung spenden.
Papier schmeckt zwar nicht wie ein Braten
hilft  aber  gegen Hunger und Verenden.

Der Küster kommt vom Turm herunter,
 wo er den Wetterhahn vom Taubenkot befreite.
“Diese Teufelsbrut   treibt´s immer bunter,
Herr, schaff diese Viecher  mir beiseite!”
Das Gebet zum Himmel wurde  nicht erhört,
“Was hast Du  gegen Taubenkot? 
Ist das alles, was dich an den Tauben stört?
Der Gockel  ist doch eh´ schon lange tot!”

Der Saubermann  sieht jetzt die Maus  und ruft  entsetzt:
“Was  machst du dort mit diesem  Buch?
Die Würde dieses Hauses ist  verletzt!
Hau ab, sonst trifft dich Gottes Fluch!
An der Orgel  liegen von dem  alten Bach noch Noten
Im Beichtstuhl gibt´s  Gebäck  zum Knabbern 
das dem   Herrn  Pastor   fällt zu Boden
wenn er ewig muß  mit  Gaunern  labbern!”

Das Mäuslein befolgte nun  auch diesen Rat,
doch im Beichtstuhl fand es nichts zum Fressen. 
Deshalb es  den Pastor um Vergebung  bat,
der hinter einem  Vorhang still gesessen. 
“Nehmt von mir die Schuld und  meine Sünden,
ich habe die Bibel und das Gotteshaus entehrt
weil ich nichts besseres  konnte  finden
hab´ ich das jüngste Gericht verzehrt. 

“Du wirst sterben!” verkündet der Erlauchte
“Auch ich habe heute mein Frühstück vergessen!”
Das Mäuslein zittert, der Pastor hungrig  fauchte:
“Zur Strafe wirst du von mir  aufgefressen!”

Bis sich das Mäuslein besann,
sein  erbärmliches  Leben verrann
und bevor der Irrtum aufgeklärt,
war das Tierlein  schon verzehrt.

Ein schwarzer Kater mit blutbeflecktem  Fell
leckt sich das Maul und schluckt noch schnell. 
Dann betet das Vieh zum himmlischen Vater: 
“Ich bin  Hadrian, der schwarze Kater!
Ich habe die Sünderin bestraft in Deinem Namen,
schick mir jetzt des Pastors Köchin! - Amen!”

Dann geht er zum Beichtstuhl, wo  der Pastor  wartet:
Hochwürden,  ich weiß, ich  ging oft etwas weit.
Ja, ich habe gesündigt,  doch ich fand es  entartet, 
wenn Sie und die  Köchin knutschten  zu zweit. 
Wenn Sie, Hochwürden bei ihr im Bett gelegen,
sie streichelten und  küßten  ihre Brüste
bevor Sie ihr gaben den himmlischen Segen,
dann kamen auch bei mir  Gelüste. 

 Sicher sind meine Sünden   nicht   zu verzeih´n
Doch  ich will jetzt erleichtern mein Gewissen:
Ich hab, als die Köchin nach dem  Segen  wieder allein,
ihr stets  mit Genuß  in den Hintern gebissen. 


 :bang: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (5 März 2005)

Alte Liebe rostet kaum

Eine alte Freundin  ist mir heut begegnet,
vom Zahn der Zeit schon sehr  verwittert.
Ihr Antlitz, einst von Schönheit reich  gesegnet
ist   faltenreich und sehr zerknittert.

“Mein Gott Walter” rief sie gut gelaunt,
als sie mich erkannte an der Stimme.
Ich sei alt geworden,  sagte sie erstaunt
und so datterich, das sei das Schlimme.

Ach,  war das damals  eine wilde Zeit,
als wir  beide waren jung und knackig  
Wir liebten uns, meist nur zu zweit
und manchmal sogar  nackig.
Wenn ich öffnen durfte ihre Bluse weit
und dann  mit gut geübtem Schwung,
nachdem sie  rief: “Allzeit bereit, ”
auch das Strumpfband und die Halterung.  

Doch das Weib, das ich einst angehimmelt,
als ich sechzehn war und sie schon zwanzig.
sagt heute , ich sei schon angeschimmelt,
ein alter Fettsack wär´ich   - und schon ranzig. 

 :bussi: 

Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (11 März 2005)

Zur Fastenzeit


4. Woche

 :troll: 

“In diesem Saustall werde ich nicht alt!”
schimpft ein Buntspecht,  der jetzt nicht mehr bunt.
Die Stimme seiner Gattin  aus der Tiefe schallt:
“Ich schwitze wie ein Wüstenhund!”

“Das Klima ist so ungesund und schwer erträglich,
was soll das Gedränge hier  nur  bedeuten?
Mir fehlt die Luft - ich  ersticke kläglich
zwischen Mäusen, Ratten und  anderen  Leuten.” 

“Echsen und Würmer sich um uns schlängeln 
hier stinkt es  wie in einem Jauchefaß!
Goldfische  sich frech dazwischen drängeln 
Steif sind die  Flügel, klebrig und  naß!”

Ein Dröhnen und ein  Rülpsen ist zu hören.
“Was ist das für ein Bergwerk hier?  “
Die Antwort kommt: “Laßt euch nicht stören,
wir wurden  gefressen von einem Tier.” 

Selbiges Tier erwiedert  angewidert:
“Das Grobzeug liegt mir schwer  Magen! 
Ihr Gesindel habt euch bei mir angebiedert,
was nützt es euch,   jetzt noch zu klagen ?
Wenn ich ein Mensch wär´,
würde ich mich  gesünder ernähren.
Ihr  Ratten schmeckt scheußlich, und bläht auch zu sehr.
Euch kann  ich kein Wohnrecht mehr  gewähren!”

“Ich will  mich  beschweren !”
ruft eine Heuschrecke  unverzagt.
Doch niemand kann sie  hören,
die Ärmste war schon abgenagt. 

 :bigcry:  :devil2:  :keks:  :smiley:  :gruebel:  :scherzkeks: 


Ein geruhsames Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (13 März 2005)

Frühling

Wenn im Nußbaum steigt der Saft
kommt der Frühling bald mit Kraft!
Wenn die jungen Schleieraffen
fleißig an  den Eiern schaffen
und turteln mit  den wilden  Tauben
in verträumten Gartenlauben,
dann kommen auch die Osterhasen,
die zur Weihnachtszeit im Kloster saßen
und sich ernährten dort von Eierquark
von einem Holzner  aus der Steiermark,
und Bleisoldaten legten für die Nonnen,
wie schnell ist doch die Zeit verronnen.
Der Winter geht, vor dem sich alle scheuten,
jetzt  werden bald die Osterglocken läuten.

Die Zeit der Fastnachtsnarren  ist  vorbei. 
Andere kommen  mit Geplärre und Geschrei
und  wollen bieten wahre Sangeskunst,
die nur  aus Lärm besteht und blauem  Dunst. 
Verstärkt mit tausenden von Kilowatt,
weil man  zu wenig Stimme hat,
hüpfen sie herum in ihrer selbstgemachten Hölle,
oder bleiben jaulend stehen  auf der Stelle.
Hinternwackeln oder Hüftspeckschwabbeln 
und  mit  Extremitäten zappeln.
Jeder Gesichtsausdruck sitzt wie geschmiert,
so wie in vielen Stunden  einstudiert.
Nichts wird hier dem dem Zufall überlassen
Wichtig sind allein gefüllte Kassen, 
auch wenn der Kehlkopf aus dem Halse fliegt
Der wahre Lohn ist,  wenn man trotzdem siegt! 
Nur dumme Esel fragen, was das soll,
wir klugen Menschen aber finden´s toll,
daß man die Besten schickt zum Song Contest,
was einmal  war ein Sängerfest.

Zum Wohle der Kultur!
Wird vom Schreck erwachen wieder die Natur?
Hat der Frühling noch die Kraft
damit im Nußbaum steigt  der Saft?
Niemand turtelt in der Gartenlaube,.
vom Lärm geflüchtet ist die letzte Taube.
Nur ein paar entnervte Schleieraffen
traurig auf verdorbene Eier gaffen.
Auf nassen Wiesen  lustlos grasen
ein paar entschlackte Osterhasen. 
Kein Summen hört man und kein Singen,
die Lust fehlt auch  den Schmetterlingen.
Auch die Amseln müssen Trauer tragen
warum deshalb noch sauer klagen?
Nur die bösen  Wespen sind bereit
hinein zu stechen, wenn es Zeit,
sich zu rächen an der schlimmen Bande
die ihnen bringt nur Schimpf und Schande!

Die Zeit im Fluge vergeht
der Nußbaum noch immer steht.
Es steigt auch wieder in ihm der Saft,
der neue Frühling hat´s geschafft! 
Auch die jungen Schleieraffen
wollen wieder an den Eiern schaffen.
und  die flinken Osterhasen
wieder fröhlich auf den Wiesen grasen
und lustige  Figuren auf die Eier pinseln, 
wenn am Bach die  Reiher winseln.
Die wilden  Tauben in den  Gartenlauben 
turteln wieder mit den zarten  Tauben.
Singvögel kommen  aus dem Süden,
die Sonne lacht und ist zufrieden:
"Ich alte Kuh darf sowas noch erleben!
Singet alle,  wem Gesang gegeben!"
In Ordnung ist endlich  wieder die Welt.
Es ging von selbst - auch ohne Geld. 

 :flower: 

Noch einen schönen Sonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Kalle59 (14 März 2005)

Köstlich!! :love:


----------



## Avor (17 März 2005)

Zur Fastenzeit


5. Woche

Herr Fuchs, als Vielfraß bekannt
ist  des Fastens überdrüssig
und ladet ein,  ins  Restaurant,
doch die Liebste  findet´s überflüssig.
Doch er befielt: “Ich bin der Herr im Haus!
Das wäre ja noch schöner!  
Jetzt will ich meinen Lieblings-Schmaus!
Wir geh´n  zum Italiener! 
Hunger hab´ ich jetzt und große  Lust
auf gebratene Hühnchen oder Täubchen,
gefüllt mit Puffreis und  flambierter Brust
und auf dem Kopf ein Sahnehäubchen.”
Entsetzt fällt in Ohnmacht  die Braut
“Pfui! Bist du vom Satan besessen?
Du hast mir den Appetit versaut,
ich will das Zeug lebendig fressen!” 

 :troll: 


Mahlzeit und guten Hunger


wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (21 März 2005)

Frühlingserwachen


Aus der Sammlung “Tierisch menschlich”

 :gruebel: 

“Wenn ich ein Mensch wär...”

... schnattert eine leicht verwirrte   Gans
“hätt ich ein  hohes Tier zum Mann!
Meine zwei Töchter hießen Friedrich , Max   und Hans
und ich wär Baronin  von und zu  und  drauf und dran!”
“Du hast wohl einen Sonnenstich!
Du bist saudumm und nicht beinanders!"
Schnattert belehrend  jetzt  der Gänserich:
Ich wär Graf Ewald von und zu und durch Einanders
Als Mann von Mensch ging´s dann auch über-oder aufeinanders.  


“Wenn ich ein Mensch wär...

...”könnt ich meinen Namen rückwärts sprechen,
doch als Kuckuck fällt´s mir äußerst schwer -
im Lesen habe ich  noch kleine Schwächen."
Bei mir ist´s mit dem Schreiben  kompliziert,”
meldet sich ein Uhu gleich  nach einer Weile,
“ich hab´das oft  schon  ausprobiert:
Ich krieg ihn nicht in eine Zeile.


“Wenn ich ein Mensch wär...”

... fragt  ein kluges Pferd:
“Wer würde mich dann  reiten?
Sitz ich dann oben -  oder ist es  umgekehrt -
Muß ich dann gallopieren oder schreiten?
Keine Antwort, nochmal fragt das Pferd:
“Wer würde mich zum Ritt  benützen?
Ich? -  Oder ist es umgekehrt?
 Wird ein Pferd auf meinem Rücken sitzen?
Wer würde dann an welchem  Hintern schwitzen?

:gruebel: 

Kleine Zugabe zum Frühstück 

Hast du eine hübsche Schwiegermutter,
dann beschenke sie mit roten Rosen,
Vielleicht braucht sie auch Tigerfutter
für deine toten Hosen. 

 :knuddel: 


Eine erfolgreiche Woche ohne größere Komplikiationen

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (26 März 2005)

Von Ostern, Eiern und Machern

“Hab Sonne im Herzen!”
sagt die Henne zum Ei,
“ ich hab´dich geboren mit Schmerzen,
gib acht, es kommen noch zwei!”

Daneben  sitzt  wartend   im Grase
auf sein erstes Ei-Erlebnis
ein noch ungeübter Osterhase
bisher aber noch ohne Ergebnis.

“Hoch lebe Recht und   Freiheit!”
Ruft die letzte noch freilaufende Henne.
“Gleich wird es  für´s  nächste  Ei Zeit
in fünf Minuten, wie ich mich kenne.”

Traurig wartet noch immer der  Hase.
Tränen rinnen über sein Gesicht 
und bilden ein Bächlein im Grase.
Er ruft: “Warum kommt es noch nicht!”

“Ostereier sind nicht mehr gefordert”
sagt die  kluge deutsche Henne. 
“Händie-Klingel werden heut geordert 
von all den Kindern, die ich kenne. 

Pünktlich, wie geübt auf die Minute
ist beim Huhn das zweite Ei  gekommen.
“Hab Sonne im Herzen, bewahre  das Gute!” 
Und hat sich des  Häslein´s  wieder angenommen. 

“Mach die Beine auseinander  breit
und so fest wie möglich auf  den Boden stemmen!”
befiehlt die Henne  hilfsbereit:
“Weil gefärbte Eier oft  im Eiloch klemmen.”

Das Häslein drückt und schwitzt ,
die Beine breit - es athmet schwer.
“Es scheint mir, daß das Ei falsch sitzt. 
Bei euch Hasen stecken sie oft quer.” 

Die kluge Henne hat Erfahrung,
greift gekonnt in´s Loch  mit ihren Krallen.
Ein Sperling ruft: “Welch abnormale Paarung!”
Dann ist das Ei ganz schnell herausgefallen.  

Morgen ist Ostern, die Freude  riesengroß, 
genau so groß   ist  auch das Osterei.
Doch hinten drückt´s noch  wie ein Kloß
Der Hase  fragt, was das wohl sei?

Die Frage  kommt ungelegen, wie dumm,
die Henne  erwartet ihr drittes Ei im Nest
die fünf Minuten sind in drei Sekunden  um.  
“Hab Sonne im Herzen - in Treue fest...”

Es hätt´ noch eine Zeile kommen sollen:
“...Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit!”
Doch das Ei hat auch  nicht  wollen,
obwohl schon überschritten war die Zeit

Sprachlos war  das Huhn - es klappte nicht.
Dann kam die Erleuchtung  “Ei der Daus!
 Ich hätt´ es merken müssen am Gewicht 
Das Dritte fiel schon mit dem Zweiten raus.”

“Mir ist jetzt nicht  zum Scherzen!
Oh armer Hase!” sagt  das  Huhn.
“Sei stark ,  überwinde deine  Schmerzen
Ich stehe dir bei,  will alles   für dich tun!”
“Muß ich an Ostern sterben, das täte mir leid!”
“Nein, nur deine  Eier find´ ich  übertrieben.
Leg dich auf den Rücken,  mach´ die Beine  breit
Hab Sonne im Herzen - dort hinten stecken noch sieben."

Epilog

Acht  Ostereier liegen aufgereiht im Grase
Bunt gestreift, Schwarz,  Rot und Gold, 
Die Henne staunt: Ein Patriot ist dieser Hase. 
dann wurde sie in einem Käfig abgeholt.

In einer Legfabrik wird sie ihr Dasein  fristen,
zusammengepfercht in  Käfigen und Kisten
Vergangen ist die schöne Jugendzeit
Eier im Sekundentakt - dem Boß tut´s leid!

Opfer bringen  für  Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit!
Oder für  Peinlichkeit Un-Recht und Reichheit ?
Frohe Ostern von uns Hühnern und Osterhasen allen!
Geldgeier und Parasiten sollen auf die Nase fallen!



Viel Glück beim Ostereiersuchen oder beim Klingeltonanhören

wünscht Avor


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2005)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück beim Ostereiersuchen oder beim Klingeltonanhören
> 
> wünscht Avor


Dank an dich, der du immer  wieder etwas Sonnenschein in den manchmal etwas grauen 
Forenalltag bringst , die Ostereier sind mir lieber....






Gruß und Frohe Ostern 
tf


----------



## Avor (27 März 2005)

@Technofreak

Danke für Deinen Zuspruch! D´rum noch ein spezielles Osterei  für Dich.

Ohne Worte

 :schreiben: 

Ein  eingedeutschter gelber Vogel,
sucht seinen ID-Cod  bei Googel.
Er braucht den für die Grenncard-Nummer,
doch er findet nichts zu seinem  Kummer.

Sein Passwort , das er nie gekannt, hat er vergessen,
weil Großvater den Passaport  hat aufgefressen.
Auch der Stammbaum ging beim Flug verloren,
wann, wie und wo - und ist er überhaupt geboren?
Auch seinen Sexus er nicht nennen kann,
ist er noch ein Weiblein, oder schon ein Mann?

Ist er farbig, weiß oder ein Indianer?
Ist  er vom Festland oder Insulaner?
Die Nationalität will man erfahren, 
ob auch die Eltern gelbe Vögel waren?
Wieviele Kid´s er in die Welt gesetzt, 
welches Handling hat er  eingesetzt?
ist er noch ledig  oder schon verschlissen?
will der Meldeamtsbeamte wissen.

Bei Intimitäten  wird oft gern gelogen. 
Drum kriegt er  einen Fragebogen.
In Kästchen soll er Kreuze machen
Kreise, Karos oder andere Sachen.

“Bist Du  katholisch  oder Terrorist?
Bist Du  arabisch oder Christ?
Bist Du   ein Nazi mal gewesen, 
oder hast Du lieber  Marx gelesen?
Bist Du ein Lustmolch  oder schwul?”
Findest  Fidel Castro wonderfuul?

Der Vogel liest den Mist  entsetzt
in seiner Würde fühlt er sich  verletzt
“Warum wollen die   hier wissen,
ob   rein ist mein Gewissen?
Was für blöde Fragen ohne Sinn:
Ob ich bei Fidel  lesbisch bin?” 

“Man wird mit diesen Fragen  nicht entehrt!”
Das sei nur  psychologisch, wird vom Amtmann er belehrt:
Jede Kreatur  hat heute einen EI-DI-Codus,
erweitert durch den BICL-geclearten Kryptomodus,
der  in einem abgescannten  EGO-Metric-Biochip
im Multiplexverfahren erkennt den Basistyp.
der global und intergalaktisch  abgespeichert
und mit Zusatz-Infos chemisch   angereichert,
im ICL-Verfahren ergometrisch transcodiert 
mit Overkill synchron der Endtyp  finalisiert. 

“Ist das alles?” fragt der Vogel
“Nein, du mußt zuerst zu Googel 
und besorgen deinen Eidie-Cod
sonst bist du morgen  klinisch tot!”

“Was soll ich denn noch machen?
Ich kapier  nicht diese  Sachen.
Das googlen ist für unsereins  nicht easy,
wenn man vooglet lieber auf der Wiesy
Hinter Käfern, Spinnen oder Würmern rennt
und die  Sprache noch nicht kennt.”

“Du blöder Dau, nicht mit einem Password registriert?”
Wird er von einem Jüngling hart   brüskiert:
"Ohne macrophylem  Biometrieabguss und so
wirst du mit deiner nonkompatiblen  Norm  nicht froh.
und ohne Deutsch perfect,  MS-gestützt,
dir auch der beste Eidie-Cod nicht nützt!
Du bist IMHO ein  blöder Schlappie,.
mit deiner Grenncard wirst du auch nicht happie!
Du bist logistisch nicht erfaßt in einem Pool,
nicht einmal statisch mobil,  das find ich  cool!
Du willst  bei uns Karriere machen wohl? 
Da muß ich aber heftig lachen °lol°
Dich wird hier IMHO nehmen keine Sau
Du bist kein festes Glied in einer EDV
Wer hier nicht megaoptimal ist registriert
ist tot und hat nie in seinem  Leben existiert!”

Auch dieser gute Rat  bringt ihn nicht weiter.
Der Jüngling war  kein sehr gescheiter
Sein dummes  Kauderwelsch nichts taugt.
Der Vogel fühlt sich schwach und ausgelaugt. 

Ein Computerworm  gibt guten Rat dem  Vogel
“Schau noch  mal nach im Internet bei Googel!
Gib dann  in Neudeutsch  ´gelber vogel´ ein
und in altdeutsch müßt  es ´Grenncard` sein!”

Gesagt, getan - blitzartig war die Antwort da:
Suchergebnis Null, das war schon vorher klar.
“Einen gelben Vogel gibt es nicht 
mit einer Greencardnummer im Gesicht”

Doch da kommt ein alter  Herr mit seiner Mutter,
die sagt, "gib doch dem armen Vogel  Futter!”
Weil der  dem Mütterchen sein Leid geklagt.
Doch der Sohn hat seinen Knochen selber abgenagt.
Die alte Dame, hochgebildet noch zu Kaisers Zeiten  
riet dem Vogel, erneut zur Tat zu schreiten:
“Wir Deutschen haben uns´re   Sprache reformiert
Bei Google ist das echte  Deutsch schon generiert. “

Schnell  an der Regenrinne  genippt 
und  das neue Suchwort eingetippt.
Was kommt? Den  Ärmsten trifft der Schlag.
Er las “Error” bevor  er auf dem  Boden lag.
Was danach auf dem Bildschirm war zu lesen
sah er nicht, weil er schon tot gewesen:

”Whot   realy have you mint?
Google can ´ Jellobörd in Grün´ not find!”

 0 

Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (9 April 2005)

Die Natur  erwacht mit Macht

“Hurra, ich bin  Onlein!”
Jubelt vor´m Fuhrwerk  ein alter Ackergaul
“Hüh!” ruft der Bauer und haut mit der Peitsche drein:
Schwätz deutsch, Your Näm is immer noch Paul!” 


Ein Gärtner  mit Hacke und Spaten
pflanzt Salat, Gemüse und Tomaten.
Als ihm  ein Mißgeschick passierte
und  er einen Regenwurm halbierte.
”Macht nichts!” sagte der “ich war zu lang.”
als der Mann seine Tat bedauerte  bang
und sich entschuldigte mehrmals  zum Schein.
“Nicht schlimm, jetzt bin ich auch nicht mehr allein.  “

Epilog

Zwei Regenwürmer, etwas konfus und außer Kontrolle
kommen sich im Garten in die Wolle.
“Haben sie keine Augen im Kopf?” schimpft der eine.
“Jetzt nicht mehr, aber wo sind ihre Beine? 



Ein Gorilla sagt zu seinem Weib:
“Ich will jetzt im Internet sörfen,
das ist ein besserer Zeitvertreib ,
als dich  mit  Pferdemist  bewörfen. 


Im Zirkus sieht  man zwei Langhalsgiraffen
mit den Zähnen ziehend an einem noch längeren Strick.
Oben balancieren zehn Schleieraffen,
eine Pyramide bildend mit Grazie und Geschick .
Doch da mußte eine Giraffe gähnen,
die Hochseilkünstler erstarrten vor Schreck,
dann lagen sie unten - es ist  zu erwähnen:
Auch die Pyramide war plötzlich weg. 


Hoch in den Wipfeln unterhalten sich zwei Nachtigallen:
“Wie schön, wenn wir jetzt Menschen wären.”
“Aber nein, wir würden doch hinunterfallen
und könnten nie mehr das Lied der Nachtigallen hören.”

Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (15 April 2005)

Im siebten Himmel der Tiere

“Wär ich ein Mensch, hätt ich Verstand,
den würde ich auch gern benützen,
doch statt Hirn hab ich nur schwarzen Sand,
weil die Elektroden an der falschen Stelle sitzen.”  

Zu Selbsterkenntnis überwunden
trotz  falscher  Elektroden,
hat ein Troll  den  Frieden jetzt gefunden
den er störte auf dem Boden. 

“Was willst du Scheusal  hier?”
riefen die Tiere in ihrem   Himmel
du bist kein Mensch und auch kein Tier 
der Sand in deinem  Kopf ist Schimmel.
Du bist bekannt als mieser  Troll,
der das Recht zum Stänkern  hat gepachtet
weil den Frieden er  zerstören  soll.
Auch in deiner Welt warst du verachtet. 
Was du getan hast, war nicht recht,
uns kannst du hier nicht stören! 
Von welchen Herrn warst  du der Knecht?
Wir wollen deinen Mist  nicht hören!”

“Wir wollen keine Trolle  sein!”
riefen im Chor vereint  die  Tiere
und tanzten lustig Ringelreihn 
um zwei ausgediente alte Stiere.

Es gibt hier keinen Futterneid,
kein fressen und gefressen werden
man ist  nicht mehr zum Streit bereit 
wie es immer üblich war auf Erden.

Doch wie einst  im prallen Leben
kommt man auch hier sich ins Gehege,
dann benimmt man sich auch mal daneben, 
so wie die Henne vor´m  Gelege:

Sie gackert zornig: “Eine Schand!
Es war mein allerschönstes Ei,
da kommt der blöde Elefant 
und tritt es mir zu Brei!”

Der Elefant, etwas erregt:
“Das war doch gar kein Ei
Als du es hast gelegt, 
da war es doch schon Brei.”

“Vergessen”, sagt das Huhn, “Verzeih!
was nützt´s jetzt  noch zu flennen,
Ich hätt ja auch dein schönstes Ei
zu Brei zertreten können. "

Ein totgeborener Gockel kräht:
“Ich wollt ich wär ein Huhn!”
Eine Eule ruft: “Es ist zu spät,
Das Huhn sitzt hier, was nun?

Summ  summ summ,
ein Bienchen fliegt herum 
und sammelt fleißig Nektar.
und hat erst einen Hektar.  

Ein Pottwal hat ein Trinklied  gesungen:
"Geben sie dem Fuchs am Klavier
noch ein Tier, noch ein Tier.”
Doch es hat nicht gut geklungen
“Gsuffah!” ruft er dann “ich will ein Bier!”
Dann wollte er auf russisch jodeln ,
doch der Text war dumm und sehr oszön.
Dann begann´s in seinem Bauch zu brodeln
und gerochen hat es auch nicht schön.

Nebenan spielten zwei Brüllaffen Schach,
in Andacht und tiefes Schweigen gehüllt.
Nach langer Pause sagte der Ältere  “Ach!
Jetzt hast du  mir mein Pferd gekillt. “
Dann vergingen wieder viele Stunden -
dann sagt der Alte “Ach!” etwas benommen.
Der andere hat die  Lösung schnell gefunden
und ihm die junge Dame  weggenommen.

Kleine Häs´chen  sangen immer wieder:
“Humba täterä” die alten, schönen  Lieder
von den jungen,   heilen Gäns´chen
und den flotten, geilen Häns´chen 
die immer  wackeln mit den Schwänz´chen.

Die Fischlein  aus dem Vater Rhein 
riefen “Hilfe!” ganz betroffen,
weil das Wasser war jetzt goldener Wein. 
kamen sie geflogen, stockbesoffen. 

Ein Zimtziege liegt  auf dem Rücken 
klatscht in die Hände voll Entzücken.
Neben ihr das Krokodil, Frau Meier,
verspeist einen Hering und drei Eier.
Ein Elefantenrüssel liegt auf einem  Teller. 
Der Rest kommt gleich, es geht nicht schneller 

Dann kam das Ungeheuer vom Loch Ness,
gebeugt, mit schweren Rückenschmerzen
gibt einer Kröte einen Knochen und sagt “Fress!
Es war ein Troll mit schwachem  Herzen!”

 :evil: 


Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (27 April 2005)

Tierisch menschlich

Bock auf Rock 


Ein Rehbock nimmt sich einen Schein
und macht sich auf den Weg nach Frankfurt Main.
Großstadt-Abenteuer will er dort  erleben,
die´s  in seinen Taunuswäldern  nie gegeben.

Nach langem Fußmarsch endlich angekommen
ist nach Sachsenhausen er geschwommen.
Wie sein Vater ihm emfohlen, durch den Main,
er würde dann gut riechen,   frisch und rein. 

So ist er angekommen  auch
und wie  bei Wander-Böcken alter Brauch,
will er vorher sich was einverleiben,
ehe er sich stürzt ins Großstadttreiben. 
Zum Blauen Bocke kehrt er ein,
bestellt drei Liter  Äppelwein,
dann frißt er eine Leberwurst,
nachdem gestillt der erste Durst.
Dann stopft  er  noch fünf  Handkäs rein,
Mussik dazu? Das muß nicht sein.
Vielleicht Salat aus grünem Klee, 
was dann noch fehlt, das wär´ein Reh.

In ein  Gespräch vertieft am Nebentisch
sind  ein Reiher und ein Heringsfisch
deren  Sprache kann er nicht verstehen
“Zahlen bitte! Ich muß  jetzt gehen.”
Dem Bock gelüstet es nach einem Reh.
Er fragt sich durch zu dem Miljöh
wo es Sex gibt oder Porno von der Stange
“Taxi bitte! Das dauert sonst  zu lange.”

“Wenn´s eilt,  dann hilft  bei mir das Internet. 
Mit Dialern geht´s viel  besser als im Bett.
Mit Mehrwertnummern,” sagt der Taxifahrer
“sieht man an den Weibern alles  klarer.”

"Welche Weiber ?" fragt der Bock, “ich will ein Reh!
Nicht am Bildschirm, nicht im  Internetcafe!.
Auf diesen  Dialermehrwertschrott kann ich verzichten  
Mit einem Reh läßt Liebe besser  sich verrichten. "

Im Rotlichtviertel endlich angekommen,
wurde er von Damen in Empfang genommen.
Doch was sollen die  mit einem Rehbock machen?
“Der braucht ein Reh, und solche Sachen!”

Es drängt den Bock ,
Kein Reh zu sehen und  kein Rock .
Nur tausend  aufgeregte Taigabienen
in rotbestrahlten Glasvitrinen. 
In der Ecke  eine grüngestreifte Siamkatze,
Bedächtig  leckt sie  sich die linke Tatze,
mit der rechten winkt den Freier sie herbei
denn grüne Katzen sind der letzte Schrei.

Da kommt gekrochen eine Pytonschlange
sie beäugt den Bock mit scharfem Blick
der ergreift die Flucht, doch nicht sehr lange, 
eine bärtige Ziege drängt ihn sanft zurück.
“Wer bist du Kleiner?” meckert sie ihn an,
stellt Fragen, ob er auch bezahlen kann. 
Doch der Ziegensprache nicht sehr mächtig
sagte er “du bist ja auch  nur mittelprächtig.
Ich will ein Reh, das sanft sich in den Hüften wiegt
bei deinem Anblick  man  das Schaudern  kriegt

“Hier gibt´s keine Rehe”,  vernimmt er mit Schrecken,
“die  sich  wiegen  sanft in Hüften und Becken.”
Nur Hunde, Schlangen oder Fernostkatzen 
will die alte Zikke ihm aufschwatzen.
Er hat auch keinen Bock auf dieses  Menschenweib 
mit der tätowierten Rübe auf dem Leib!”

“Warum soll ich mit meinen  Reizen geizen?”
denkt die Ziege und zeigt sich stolz in voller Pracht.
Doch um einen echten Rehbock  aufzuheizen,
war´s zu wenig, was sie dargebracht.

“In der Not, da frißt der Teufel Fliegen.
Was besseres kann ich  hier nicht kriegen.
Das Vieh ist gräßlich und auch nicht erotisch,
vielleicht probier ich´s mal exotisch.”
So setzt er gleich  zum Sprunge an,
auf Rehbockart, weil er´s nicht anders  kann.
“Halt!” schimpft die Ziege mit dem Freier,
“Zuerst das Geld und dann die Feier!”

Der Rehbock zeigt  sein ganzes Geld
“Ist das alles” fragt die Ziege, rot vor Zorn,
ruft einen Köter, der wild faucht und bellt,
doch der Bock nimmt ihn sogleich auf´s Horn.

Doch viele Hunde sind der Hasen Tod
Der Rehbock stöhnt: “Was habe ich verbrochen?
Er schleicht sich fort in tiefster Not,
“Ein Räubernest, das hab´ ich gleich gerochen.”  

Das Nasenbein gebrochen,  die Augen geschwollen
sieht er den Hering  und den Reiher
die sich mit einer Schneegans vergnügen wollen.
“Die machen  einen flotten Dreier.”
“Ich armer Bock
geh jetzt am Stock,
es ist zum Herzerweichen.
Ein Umgang ist das nicht für meinesgleichen.

Unter einer Brücke hat er genächtigt
und weinend seine Wunden geleckt.
Bullen mit Blaulicht haben sich seiner bemächtigt
und im Zoo in eine Zelle gesteckt. 


Epilog

Im Dorf, am Rand von einem Weiher,
jammert ein demolierter Blattfußreiher:
“Mit dem Hering dort schwamm ich im Main
da schoß ein Bulle  mir ins Bein.” 

Die Nachbarin, Frau Meier
verbindet das Bein mit einem Schleier
“Das sind alles Huren, Bestien und Geier!”
Ruft der Heringsfisch im Weiher.
 “Wir haben den Duft der Großstadt genossen,
in einer Kneipe Freundschaft geschlossen.
Im Puff haben sie uns alles abgenommen  
und nicht´s haben wir dafür bekommen. 
Frau Meier gibt dem Hering recht
und sagt: “Ja ja, die Welt ist schlecht.“  

Ein  Rehbock, blutend und mit Beulen
schleicht halbtot herbei, es ist zum Heulen.
Hungrig, mit verstauchtem  Fuß,
schüttelt matt  den Schwanz zum Gruß.
Er stöhnt: “ Das ist doch alles Schwindel!
Gibt´s denn nur noch Huren und Gesindel?
Die Welt ist heute so verkommen,
alles haben sie mir abgenommen.

Zu Kräften kommen und die  Wunden heilen.”
Frau Meier will hilfreich in die Küche eilen,
auch der Reiher bittet zum Verweilen
“Wir könnten meinen Freund, den Hering teilen.”

 :bang: 

 Gut´s Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## sascha (28 April 2005)

Die zwei Wochen Auszeit haben sich gelohnt. Schöön  8)


----------



## Avor (30 April 2005)

Gedanken zum Tag der Arbeit


“Arbeit macht frei!”
rief er stets zum ersten Mai.
Nur heute nicht, er hat sie verloren,
am Tag, als sein  Sohnemann geboren.
So war der Vater auch nicht sehr entzückt, 
als das Kind  das Licht der Welt erblickt.
Wie soll er ernähren seinen Sohn,
ohne Arbeit jetzt und  ohne Lohn?

Zu teuer sei des Menschen  Kraft,
mit Maschinen man´s  viel  schneller schafft,
sagt der Chef, dem er immer hielt die Treue
der Gewissen nicht mehr kennt und keine  Reue.
Dem  Großvater und  Vater waren schon vertraut,
als die Fabrik  aus Trümmern  wieder aufgebaut.
Für wenig Lohn haben sie hier  mitgestaltet
wo seine Fähigkeiten seien jetzt veraltet. 

“Es soll  klingeln in den Firmenkassen!
Gut leben und auch gut leben lassen!”
So wurde getönt bei  Jubiläumsreden:
“Brot und Arbeit gibt es hier  für jeden!”
Doch diese Worte waren Schall und Rauch.
Wie er mußten viele andere gehen auch,
die den Bossen halfen, fett und reich  zu werden.
Niedriglöhner gibt es doch  genug auf Erden. 

Das Lied der Globalität sie eifrig singen.
“Alle müssen heute Opfer bringen!”
Sagen auch die klugen Herren von der Politik.
“Nachwuchs schaffen, ist des  Volkes Glück,
weg mit den Alten, die zur Last nur fallen,
dann geht´s uns gut und den Vasallen.

Also schnallen wir die Gürtel fester
und der Junge kriegt noch eine Schwester 
Nur haben die hohen Herren vergessen,
was man den Kindern gibt zu essen.

Weil keine Antwort kam - so reift der Plan,
wie man die Lieben  füttern kann. 
Mit der Zeit bekommt man lange Finger 
und dreht noch andere krumme Dinger.
Doch die Sache ging nicht gut,
der Ernährer war nicht auf der Hut.
Nun muß er viele Jahre  sitzen 
und beim Tütenkleben  schrecklich schwitzen,
während das Knäblein hungrig wird  zum Mann
und weiß, wie man es besser machen kann.´

Bei einer Gesellschaft von fraglicher Ehre
ging er nach der Eignungsprüfung in die Lehre
und lernte das Handwerk wie besessen
und konnte schon nach kurzer Zeit erpressen.
Er lernte schnell, von oben zu befehlen
andere sollen für ihn stehlen oder hehlen
Marionetten, die er  schamlos nützte aus.
Jetzt ist er Herr in diesem ehrenwerten Haus. 

Unschuldig waren sie als zarte Knäblein,
in ihren Kinderwäglein auch die Mädlein.
Bauern, Bänker, Bosse  oder Richter
Admins, Computerbetrüger oder Dichter
und Politiker mit dickem Bauch,
lallten “mamama” und “dadda”” auch,
selbst wenn sie Polizisten dann  verprügelt 
was später steinewerfend wieder  ausgebügelt
Auch Zuhälter, Ehrenmänner oder Steuersünder, 
waren einmal liebe, kleine  Wunderkinder.

Wer kann heute  zählen ihre Missetaten 
und die Leichen, die sie in den Kellern hatten.
Wie kann man mit Gewissen Macht erringen?
Das Recht verbiegen oder in die Knie´e zwingen?
Laßt die Puppen tanzen, alle sind zu kaufen
Die Kleinen hängt man, die Großen läßt man laufen.
Man muß schon  hinter die Kulissen schauen,
zu wissen, wem man ehrlich kann noch trauen“

Doch laßt uns   lieber tanzen in den Mai 
und wenn der Tag der Arbeit ist vorbei,
verklungen sind die  Festtagsreden
die verlogen und begeistern längst nicht  jeden,
dann könnten wir für Nachwuchs sorgen.
Vielleicht schafft der einmal ein besseres Morgen. 

Was ist die Moral von der Geschicht:
Traue deinem eigenen Hintern nicht!
Doch der Menschen Geisteskraft
hat manches Wunder schon geschafft.


Einen schönen Tag der Arbeit

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (6 Mai 2005)

Zum Vatertag

Schwierige Zeiten 

Ein Pärchen steht vor´m Traualtar, 
der Pfarrer fragt, weil er nicht sicher war 
und beide auch nicht unterscheiden kann: 
“Wer ist die Frau, und wer der Mann?” 

 :gruebel:  

Ein Kälbchen hat das Licht der Welt erblickt 
“Ganz der Vater!” Ruft die Mutterkuh entzückt. 
Doch Der Ochse mußte nach der Zeugung wieder gehen, 
d´rum hat die Kuh ihn nie gesehen. 

 :bussi: 

Alle Jahre wieder... 

Mein Vater kommt schwankend nach Haus. 
An Feiertagen schwankt er immer, 
wenn er aus der Kneipe fliegt hinaus. 
Nur heute schwankt er schlimmer 
 :cry2: 

Die Mutter schimpft: “Du blöder Hund, 
hast wieder viel zuviel gesoffen!” 
“Mein liebes Weib, treib´s nicht zu bunt, 
ich bin nicht blöd, das will ich hoffen!” 

“Ach, ich hab´so einen Kater.” 
Er stöhnt: “Mir brummt Schädel 
schuld ist nur mein alter Vater, 
der knutschte ab ein junges Mädel. 
Es war des Wirtes Töchterlein, 
als ich ihn im Wirtshaus hab´getroffen 
doch der Wirt fand es nicht fein, 
daß er auf ihre Unschuld hat gesoffen.” 

“Wie alle Jahre wieder, notgedrungen 
hat der Alte sich benommen ungeniert, 
Schlimme Lieder hat er gesungen 
und dann mit der Wirtin rumpossiert. 
Dann ist der Feigling abgeschwirrt, 
als mit der Rechnung kam der Wirt 
der mich aus der Kneipe rausgeschmissen 
und auch noch um´s Wechselgeld beschissen. 

Wie alle Jahre lallt er wieder 
“Heut´ ist der Tag der Väter...” 
Dann fällt er zu Boden nieder 
und ruft nach einem Sanitäter. 


 0 

Allen Vätern nach des Tages Last eine glückliche Niederkunft in die wohlverdiente Heia 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (10 Mai 2005)

*Heiliger Rauch aus dem Auspuff...*

"Verkauf doch mal wieder ein Papa-Mobil!"
Das bringt Gewinn, ist der neueste Stil:
Auch wenn dir der heilige Vater niemals begegnet
du bist zumindest mit Profit gesegnet...

*kopfschüttel*
Reinhard :roll:


----------



## Avor (14 Mai 2005)

Frohe Kunde


“Die Queen sitzt fest auf ihrem Thron,
weil neu beweibt ihr großer  Sohn.”
Das weiß auch   Lady Hammelton
und sagt  zu ihrem  Gatten Sir Winston:
“Die thront auch oben noch an Pfingsten!”
Doch Winston  stört´s nicht im geringsten.”

Auch uns kann das  nur wenig  stören,
wir wollen uns auch nicht beschweren.
Wichtiger ist für uns die neue Kunde:
“Betrüger  raus, aus dieser Runde!”

Dialer-King´s sind jetzt am Zittern,
die längst gehörten  hinter Gittern,
statt arme Leute gierig abzuzocken,
sollten sie im dunklen  Tower hocken.  

Ungehindert durfte das Geschmeiß betrügen,
weil die  Politik zu lange  hat  geschwiegen.
Verboten Zutritt durften sie  verschaffen
und fremdes Eigentum zusammenraffen. 
Als sei Einbruchdiebstahl kein Vergehen,
für das schon immer  Strafen vorgesehen.

Mikropayment heißt es harmlos, hier und heute,
per Computer schröpfen darf man fremde Leute,
von mächtigen Helfershelfern  unterstützt,
denen das “Kavalliersdelikt” auch maximal genützt,
weil sie bereitgestellt die teuren Mehrwertnummern
für Minderwert von Volksverdummern.

Mikropayment, doch mit welchen Zahlen?
Groß war der Schreck und dann die Qualen.
Nicht nur der Verlust an Geld ist zu erwähnen
Schlaflose Nächte gab es, Angst und Tränen,
als  zum  Gipfel aller  Schlechtigkeit
das Inkassso drohte mit “Gerechtigkeit”.
Doch das Spiel durchschauten  kluge Richter,
lang wurden dann die Nimmersatt-Gesichter.

Von beherzten Menschen angeregt,
hat sich im Lauf der Jahre viel bewegt. 
Denn auch andere Leute, nicht nur Richter
kamen ganz allmählich  auf den Trichter 
daß dieses Payment nur Betrügern nützt
und nicht die Bürger  vor den Fallen schützt.
Die Politik soll aber ruhig weiterschlafen,
die Täter sind es, die sich selbst bestrafen.

Ihre Throne jetzt bedenklich wackeln,
weil  Regulierer nicht mehr lange fackeln
und den Dialern in ihr Stammbuch schrieben:
“Ihr habt gelogen und  zu lange übertrieben!” 
Den Opfern geben sie den besten Rat:
“Holt zurück, was man euch gestohlen hat!”

 :lol: 

Schöne Pfingsten all denen, die sich gegen das Unrecht einsetzen und
 besonderen Dank den Betreibern dieser Seiten und den Moderatoren!


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (28 Mai 2005)

Hitzegeschädigt 

 

Die Sonne brennt, 
kein Schwein, das rennt, 
das Großvieh lieber gleich im Schatten bleibt, 
wenn´s Thermometer in die Höhe treibt. 

Auch kleine Kreaturen sind erhitzt, 
Bosse samt Vasallen ebenso 
und in einer Damenperücke schwitzt 
ein dicker, aber echter Floh. 

Ein Eiswurm in der Hitze schwitzt, 
der auf dem heißen Blechdach sitzt. 
Keinen Sonnenschirm hat er zur Hand, 
jetzt kriegt er einen Sonnenbrand. 

Es schwitzen auch die Milben, 
man sieht, wie sie vergilben. 
Vergilbt sind auch die Grillen, 
sie grillen nur noch wider Willen. 

Ameisen, in Mauerritzen sitzen 
und den Sand aus diesen Ritzen ritzen 
um sich Durchzug zu verschaffen, 
doch ihre Glieder schnell erschlaffen. 

Die Kinder wollen schulfrei kriegen, 
wenn die Lehrer matt am Boden liegen. 
Die Hühner sind traurig, lustlos und matt, 
weil der Hahn die Sommergrippe hat. 

Im Wasser stöhnen die Forellen, 
es stöhnt der Malermeister mit Gesellen, 
die Farbe trocknet in den Töpfen, 
das Bier verdunstet in den Köpfen. 

Der Floh in der Perücke schreit: 
“Die Sonne scheint mir hier zu heiß!” 
Er macht zum Abstieg sich bereit 
unten ist es kühler, wie er weiß. 

Doch unten in den Niederungen, 
von einem Strumpfband fest umschlungen 
findet er im Fell der Gräfin Krottenspeier 
nur drei weichgekochte Motteneier. 

Nicht besonders gut ist hier die Luft, 
feucht und stickig, von besond´rem Duft 
Und statt der heiß ersehnten Kühlung 
gibt´s zum Trost jetzt eine warme Spülung. 

unk: 

Gut´s Nächtle 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Fataler Irrtum


Meine Freundin Heidelind
kriegt von ihrem Chef ein Kind.
Ich bin verbittert, welch ein Mist!
Wo doch ihr Chef ein Schwuli ist.

Beim Betriebsfest sei´s geschehen,
wo er sie zum erstenmal gesehen.
 Er vergaß die Brille wie es schien
und Heidelind wirkt etwas masculin:
Starke  Beine hat sie, überlange, 
der Rest ist glatt wie eine Bohnenstange.
makellos und ohne jegliche  Erhebung,
burschikos  in Ausdruck und Bewegung,
auch ihr Antlitz  wirkt nicht  feminin
begeistert war ihr  Chef, Herr Balduin,
solch einen Burschen wünscht er sich.
So geschah es nach dem Mittagstisch.

Meine Freundin Heidelind
kriegt von ihrem Chef ein Kind.
Ich liebte diese süße Bohnenstange.
Das ist sie aber nicht mehr lange. 

  :evil:  :holy:   :spitz: 

Schönes Wochenende
wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Juli 2005)

Liebste Grüsse aus dem Uhrlaub - dießmal in Prohsa.

Ganz vereinzelt wurde der Wunsch an mich herangetrahgen, zu gegebener Zeit wieder mahl ein poetisches oder anderes Machwerk   zu posten. Es gäbe heute doch so wehnig zum lachen. Dabei frage ich mich, was es bei meinen Postings zu lachen gibt? Die meisten enden IMHO doch traurig oder sind zumindest in ihrer Anlahge von vorne herein eher 
abstruhs oder gahr desaströhs angelehgt, wobei sie auch in ihrer, den  geneigten Fohrumslehsern mehr oder wehniger verständlichen Ausssage die Irrungen und Wirrugen der heutigen Zeit reflekktiehren und wiederspiehgeln wollen.   Schahde, dass diesser meinen Werken zugrunde liegende ernste Grundgedanke  in all den Jahren nicht begrifffen wurde.

Den wehnigen, aber umso theureren Freunden  will ich den Grund verraten, warum meine sonst so regelmäßig entweichenden  hoch-bis niedergeistigen - oder auch nuhr banahlen,  natürlichen oder unnatürlichen  Verdunstungen in letzter Zeit etwas rahr geworden sind: 

Die neue Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist schuld daran, weil ich sie trozz fleisssigen Ühbens noch nicht ganz hundertprotzentig beherrrsche. Ein vätherlicher Freund aus glükklichen  Kinderthagen hat sich in seinen  weissen Kopf gesetzt, sie mihr  biss zur Volllkommmenheit in Wort und Schrift bei zu bringen. Ich hofffe er hat  Glükk dabei und ich wünsche mir  auch dassselbe, damit ich hier in diehsem Fohrum  bald endlich fehlerfreiherere Postings abliefern , wie   - (oder als ?) - es bei der schwehren alten teutschen Schreibweisse der Fall gewehsen wahr. 

Für diehse Fehler, die gar so manchen Fohrumslehser zu Stossseuftzern hinreisssen mussten, entschuldige ich mich nachträhglich mit  allen mihr zur Verfühgung stehenden Mitteln und in möglichst zivilisierter Form,  auch wenn ich dem Einen oder dem Anderen  gelegentlich mahl in meiner angebohrenen Tolllpatschigkeit auf die Füsse getreten haben  solllte, wobei  eher das Gegentheil   beabsichtigt war. 

So verbleibe ich by the way mit uhrlaublichem  Gruss aus dem wohlverdienten  Uhrlaub:  So long - oder - Einig Vatherland magst ruhig sein. Oder so ähnlich.

 0 

Hochachtungsvolll wie immmer


grüsst  Avor


----------



## Avor (9 August 2005)

Internet: Wer sucht, der findet immer was er braucht

 

Wenn an dir  die Sehnsucht zehrt,
kannst nicht haben,  was dein  Herz begehrt,
Hast du Heimweh oder Liebeskummer,
willst du stillen endlich deinen Hunger?
Dann sollst  du googlen schnell im Internet,
verkauf  dein Spielzeug und das Kinderbett,
den alten Schrott und die nutzlosen  Sachen,
um sie bei ebay  zu Geld zu machen.

Was es alles gibt im Internet.
Saure Gurken, Schweineschmalz und Rinderfett
Harte High Tech-Software gibt es auch,
Massagebürsten für den dicken Bauch
Stangenbohnen, Erbsen und Elektrosachen
zum Bohren, sägen oder selbermachen,
Maschinen, die man kann von Hand betreiben,
Exportartikel, die besser hier im Lande bleiben. 
Klopapier, naturmild oder handbemalte Taschentücher,
für Kinder Klingeltöne,  auch mal  Kinderbücher.
Bei ebay kauft man richtig billig ein,  
was es alles gibt für Groß und Klein:
Spielzeugeisenbahnen mit und ohne Schienen
vom Papst gebrauchte Luxus-Limousinen
Sex und Liebe kann für Geld man  kriegen
oder für einen Euro in die Südsee fliegen.
Einen Heringsdampfer gibt es und ein  Kreuzfahrtschiff,
die  gestrandet sind auf einem Riff.

Fabrikneu manchmal, oder schon verhunst
kann man auch bekommen  große Kunst.
Überlebensgroß in Öl , die  stolzen  Ahnen
oder aus der Römerzeit die alten  Fahnen.
Könige und Kaiser,  gehauen in hartes Gestein
umgeben von  Skeletten und morschem Gebein.
Rostige Schwerter, zeugend von Tod und Verderben.
Von teuren  Vasen gibt´s  nur noch die  Scherben.
Pferdemumien,  die einst im Hinterland  gelebt,
bedeckt mit Teppichen, von Kinderhand gewebt 
und vom Zahn der Zeit gezeichnet und  verdreckt
Preisschild und Strichcode den Dreck  jetzt verdeckt.  

Es gibt alles zu kaufen für alle  Gelüste.
Aus  Holz und Stahl gibt es Gerüste.
Stangen, auf denen die  Hühner im Schlaf gern  sitzen
Körperspray für die Hähne, weil sie immer so schwitzen
Ginswurzkraut für altersschwache Männer
Selleriesalat  für die noch  jungen  Könner.
Lattenroste, auf denen einst die  Hasen saßen,
ehe sie das Gras vom Wasen fraßen.
Erdölbohranlagen  oder Zwiebelsamen,
Schmuck und Edelsteine  für die lieben Damen 
Für Herren: Straps und Büstenhalter in allen Größen,
natürlich mit Inhalt, der  drinnen gewesen
und aus der Fabrik in Fernost gleich mitgekommen,
doch vor Schreck  wieder Reißaus hat genommen,
als die  Dame erblickte den  edlen Käufer:
einen  verwahrlosten, zerlumpten und   stinkenden Säufer
der  zurückbleibt, allein,  von Durst und Sehnsucht  verzehrt.
Nicht alles kann man haben, was das Herz begehrt


 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (13 August 2005)

Alles nur Betrug

aus der Sammlung “Doktorspiele”




“Sie sind die schönste Frau der Welt”
sagte der Doktor und nahm das Geld,
das ihm die Blondinde vor die Nase hielt
und er erwartungsvoll nach unten schielt,
als sie herunterziehen will  die Unterhose,
zu erleichtern ihm  die Diagnose.

Sie zieht sich aus  bis auf die Haut
während er genüßlich  auf  den Geldschein schaut, 
den er dankbar  gleich entgegennahm.
“Oh, so viel?” Er errötet leicht vor Scham,
denn die Rechnung wird sonst erst geschickt,
nachdem  die Heilung ist geglückt. 
Doch sein mageres Salär gibt  Grund zum Klagen
drum will er auch nicht länger fragen.

Einen  Löffel steckt er der Dame in den  Mund,
zu fest, denn der verschwindet schnell in ihrem  Schlund.
Sie röchelt und erblaßt vor Angst und Schrecken, 
Angstschweißperlen ihre Stirn   bedecken. 
Der Doktor entschuldigt sich  zum Schein 
und denkt, es wird  so schlimm  nicht sein.
Er beruhigt sie: “Das ist normal und auch  erklärlich,
der Löffel war billig und ist  entbehrlich.
Bitte sagen sie jetzt laut und deutlich   Aaaah!”
aber es ging  nicht, der Löffel war  nicht  da.

Sie wurde grün und blau und guckte ganz betreten
Er fluchte “Scheibenkleister” und begann zu beten  
doch das hat die Lage nur verschlimmert,
um die Wette haben sie  gewimmert.
“Bücken!” hat er  nach einer Bedenkzeit  geschrieen
sie hat gewürgt, gehustet und gespieen.
“Den Kopf jetzt bis zum Boden  strecken !
Zunge raus, das kann  Tote zum Leben erwecken!”
Dann hat er ihr dreimal kräftig in den Hintern getreten,
nachdem er versuchte, ihre Hüften  weich zu kneten.
Erst als er mit einem Ruck an ihrem  Blondschopf  gezogen 
kam der  Löffel endlich  wieder herausgeflogen. 

Die Ärmste holt tief  Luft unter Zittern und Beben.
Der Doktor versichert glaubhaft,  sie würde noch leben.
Sie lobt seine Kunst, noch benommen und ernüchtert
er bedankt sich artig und etwas verschüchtert, 
als sie ihm einen zweiten Schein entgegenstreckt
der auch ihn wieder zum Leben erweckt. 
 So will er auch nach einer kurzen Schonung
wieder etwas tun für die  Belohnung.

Er hat geknetet und massiert an vielen Stellen
um die Diagnose zu erhellen.
Die Tür geht auf , “Bitte jetzt nicht stören!
Ich bin dabei, den Herzschlag abzuhören.”
Tief vergraben im Busen sein rechtes Ohr,
in der Mitte guckt nur die Nasenspitze hervor
“Eine Viertelstunde dauert es  nur,
ich zähle den Pulsschlag  nach der Uhr.” 

Als das difizile Werk getan,
holt er eine Flasche Lebertran.
Den sollte sie hinunterschlucken.
“Aber bitte nicht schon wieder spucken!”
Dann untersuchte er  die Gallenblase 
und wieder wedelt sie  vor seiner Nase
mit einem doch so heiß begehrten Schein.
Geld ist der Schlüssel,  um gesund zu sein.   
Der Medizinmann nimmt das Geld nicht wider Willen
um weiter seine Pflichten zu erfüllen.

Er tastet hier, er tastet dort
und sagt “Aha” in einem fort.
Neuland in der Medizin will er beschreiten
wobei seine Hände zaghaft abwärts gleiten.
Dann fällt er in Ohnmacht fast vor Schrecken,
als er erblickte einen schwarzen Flecken. 
“Ist es  schlimm?” hat sie ängstlich gleich gefragt,
doch er hat die Antwort nicht gewagt.
Was er sah, hat ihn zutiefst  erschüttert,
er wandte sich ab, erschrocken und  verbittert. 

“Sie sind kein Doktor!” sagt die Dame plötzlich
er  wurde leichenblass, es war entsetzlich.
“Ja, der echte  Doktor kann nicht  kommen.”
stottert  der falsche kleinlaut und benommen,
weil die Farbe an den Wänden noch zu frisch,
frisch gestrichen sind auch Stuhl und Tisch.
Er stellt sich vor: “Ich heiße Klaus
und bin der Maler hier im Haus. 

Schamrot mit gesenktem Blick 
gab er ihr das Geld zurück
und rennt davon, die Peinlichkeiten zu beenden,
doch die Blonde hält ihn fest mit beiden Händen,
dann geht sie bittend vor ihm auf die Knie:
“So gefühlvoll  war  der  Doktor  nie.”
Das ist kein Trost für Malermeister Klaus,
“Betrug!” ruft er, ich will hier raus!
Sie, splitternackt rennt  hinterher,
doch er hat genug und will nicht mehr.
Sie hält in fest, das ist noch schlimmer,
ihm graut vor diesem Frauenzimmer.

“Aber Klaus, erkennst du mich denn nicht?
Warum verziehst du angewidert das Gesicht?
Früher hast du mich so lieb umworben,
was hat dir jetzt den Spaß verdorben?
Hör doch auf zu schimpfen und zu brüllen
du darfst dir alle Wünsche jetzt  erfüllen!”

Er erkennt sie nun, ihn  trifft der Schlag
Die Wahrheit bringt es immer an den Tag.
“Ja , ich habe dich  umworben
und wäre auch für dich gestorben.
Doch dort  unten ist des Übels  Quelle!”
Er deutet mit dem Finger auf die schwarze Stelle.
“du bist bestimmt die Nachtschwester Hermine
aber ich bin kein Doktor - und du keine Blondine. "

 :wall: 


Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (6 September 2005)

Die Wahl der Qual


Albträume mich in dunklen Nächten quälen,
weil ich  nicht weiß, wen soll ich wählen.
zum Kanzler uns´rer  schönen Republik.
Der nicht nur verspricht das  wahre  Glück.

Versprochen wurde ja  schon immer 
doch nach der Wahl  kam´s  meistens  schlimmer.
Das  Vertrauen wurde gar zu oft verletzt,
weil die Realität nicht richtig eingeschätzt.

Was passiert denn alles auf der Welt? 
man jagt nach Einfluß, Macht und Geld.
Ehrenmänner verstricken sich in  Lug und Trug.
Übermächtig wird die Gier - nie ist´s genug
Man macht Krieg zum guten Zwecke
Die Ärmsten bleiben  dabei auf der Strecke.
Gleich  wird das nächste Morden angezettelt,
wo die Menschheit doch nach Frieden bettelt.
Zorn  und Trauer bleiben dann  zurück 
wenn zerstört wird langsam - Stück für Stück.
Eine neue Welt will man gestalten
und schwört herauf Naturgewalten. 
Der letzte Rest nun auch im Sturm zerschellt,
was ist passiert mit uns´rer schönen Welt?

Der Zug ins Nirgendwo ist längst entgleist
und unser  Schiff, das Deutschland heißt
steckt  regungslos   im Packeis fest.
Wo ist  Nord und Süd, wo Ost und  West?
Noch lebt sich´s gut auf diesem Luxuspott,
doch wer kriegt den Dampfer  wieder flott?
Wer ist der beste Kapitän?
Wer schmilzt das Eis? Wir werden seh´n.

Große Fahrt - Ahoi! Mit Schröder oder Merkel? 
ungestört von Terroristen oder Polit-Ferkel,
vereint mit Großverdienern aus der Industrie
geht es mit Volldampf  vorwärts wie noch nie.
Arbeitsplätze gibt es wieder ohne Schranken, 
es freuen sich  die großen Banken.
Ein neuer Wind wird endlich wehen
in dem sich  Wendehälse fröhlich drehen. 
auch das Pack, das immer oben schwimmt,
egal, wer auch die Wahl gewinnt. 
 Die Christlichen mit Anhang oder die Sozialen
Wer hat mehr Fruchtfleisch hinter harten Schalen
Werden neu erblühn die welken Grünen?
Die mit ihrem Joschka gern ein Lob verdienen?
können helfen  noch die blau vergilbten  Gelben
die Gutverdiener, immer noch dieselben?
Verhilft uns Gregor Ost und Oskar West 
bald zu einem großen  Freudenfest?

Was man auch   wählt, Cholera oder Pest
Eines steht in jedem Falle fest:
Wir sollen wieder uns´re Gürtel  enger schnallen 
zum Wohlergehen von uns Bürgern allen,
will man kassieren noch mehr Mehrwertsteuer
auf die Steuer damit es  jetzt wird richtig teuer.
Nicht für alle reicht der große Kuchen
in der Fremde soll sein Glück man suchen .
Den Rentnern möchte man den Garaus machen,
auch die Kinder haben nichts zu lachen,
wenn die Eltern ohne Arbeit sind und  ohne Lohn
klingen hohle   Worte doch wie Hohn.
“Es geht voran!” so wird versprochen
doch Versprechen werden schnell gebrochen.
weil man viel  zu oft sich überschätzt
und auf die falschen Pferde setzt. 

Kommt unser Schiff mit klugen Reden weiter?
Nach der Wahl sind wir gescheiter:
Bleibt es  so  wie immer,
oder kommt´s wie immer noch viel schlimmer. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (6 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11622

*Onlinehandel*

Nach "Wir steigern das Bruttosozialprodukt" von "Geiersturzflug" 

Wenn der Ebay-Bieter nachts zum Rechner schleicht,
weil die Bietezeit jetzt das Ende erreicht:
Und dann schlägt er verzweifelt auf die Tastatur
"Kiste fahr, hoch!" und starrt ständig auf die Uhr...

Jajaja und dann wird wieder auf die Tasten gedrückt:
Und "drei-zwei-eins" ist die Auktion doch geglückt.
Jajaja wenn der Finger über der Mäusetaste zuckt,
wir steigern das Eigenerwerbsprodukt...
- da da da dada dadam...

Und so packt ihn jetzt gnadenlos die Bietergier
"Das will ich jetzt haben und drum sitz ich hier,
ich biete da jetzt mit, egal was mich das kostet!"
Früh um fünf ist er dann auch schlaflos eingerostet...

Jajaja und dann wird wieder auf die Tasten gedrückt:
Und "drei-zwei-eins" ist die Auktion doch geglückt.
Jajaja wenn der Finger über der Mäusetaste zuckt,
wir steigern das Eigenerwerbsprodukt...
- da da da dada dadam...

Früher kam die Müllabfuhr, entsorgte alten Plunder,
heute bringt man nun den Kram leicht bei Ebay unter!
Heilige Schnitzel, Stinkesocken und noch weit'rer Krempel
zeigt sich aufgebahrt nun im virtuellen Konsumtempel.

Jajaja und dann wird wieder auf die Tasten gedrückt:
Und "drei-zwei-eins" ist die Auktion doch geglückt.
Jajaja wenn der Finger über der Mäusetaste zuckt,
wir steigern das Eigenerwerbsprodukt...
- da da da dada dadam...

Doch wer keine Werte kennt, der hat auch keine mehr.
Und so wird es ständig größer, das Betrügerheer.
Das zwar alles verspricht, aber gar nichts hält:
"Wir alle wollen euer Bestes: nämlich euer Geld"...

Jajaja und dann wird wieder auf die Tasten gedrückt:
Und "drei-zwei-eins" ist die Auktion doch missglückt.
Jajaja wenn der Finger über der Mäusetaste zuckt,
wir steigern das Eigenverlustprodukt...
- da da da dada dadam...

Wenn der Ebay-Bieter nachts vom Rechner schleicht,
weil: zum Höchstgebot hat's wieder nicht gereicht,
da schwört er sich, er lässts in Zukunft sein!
Egal - das glaubt ihm aber doch eh kein Schwein...

Jajaja und dann wird nicht mehr auf die Tasten gedrückt:
Und "drei-zwei-eins" ist die Auktion nicht geklickt.
Jajaja wenn der Finger über der Mäusetaste zuckt,
dann steigern wir kein Eigenerwerbsprodukt...
- da da da dada dadam...


Gruß
Reinhard :lol:


----------



## Avor (9 September 2005)

Noch ein ernstes, aber nicht ernst zu nehmendes Stück zur Bundestagswahl:


*Der Wahlzettel und der Taucher*

frei nach Schiller

“Wer wagt es, Edelmann oder Knapp
zu springen in die brodelnde Tiefe hinab
um nachzukommen  seiner  Bürgerpflicht,?
zu wählen: Ewiges Dunkel  oder Licht ?
Sein Glück soll er am Busen meiner Tochter finden
und mit meinem   Geld eine Familie  gründen. 

Der Knappe springt,
und fröhlich  singt
das  auswendig gelernte Deutschlandlied.
Doch viel zu schnell er in den Schlund entflieht,
um den Entschluß nochmal zu überdenken?
Oder den Zettel in die Urne zu versenken.

Dunkel wird´s,  es brodelt und zischt
Er ringt nach Luft, wo bleibt das Licht
das er  auf des Königs  Rat   gewählt.
Seine Tochter hat Geld, wurde  erzählt 
“ich  seh nichts  davon,  ich  muß jetzt  ersticken.
Die Leute oben jubeln vor Entzücken,
vor dem   Mut, solch Opfer darzubringen
um die  reiche Tochter zu erringen. 
Vor´m Ersaufen   hört der Ärmste eine  Stimme frech
“Mein junger  Freund du hattest Pech,
du bist doch viel zu früh gesprungen, 
hast auch die erste  Strophe nur gesungen,
das war die falsche doch, du dummer Knapp!
Unwürdiger - fahr zum Teufel jetzt hinab!”

Die Tochter küßt  den Edelmann, 
den sie  endlich kriegen kann.
Das Kinderkriegen wird   auch besser klappen,
als dort unten mit dem  schlappen  Knappen .
Der ist jetzt viel zu tot und braucht nicht mehr das  Geld,
er hat ja so  gewählt, wie´s  uns gefällt.


Epilog

Der Wahlzettel war ungültig , die Urne ist weg
doch unbegründet war der erste Schreck.
denn des Knappens  Stimme wurde nicht gezählt.
Er hatte die falsche Partei gewählt.
Vom Jenseits sieht er es und kann´s nicht fassen:
Geld und Dame muß er einem Fremdling  überlassen. 
Gut gewählt hat er und  nichts dabei gewonnen
Die Hoffnung auf Reichtrum war zu schnell zerronnen.
Groß ist das Klagen
die Leute fragen.
Gibt´s  für die  Wahlurne keinen besseren Platz?
Die Tochter interessiert es nicht, auch nicht ihr Schatz.
Das Wahlvolk, das jetzt kommt in Scharen
wird die Antwort aber nie erfahren.




Gute Nacht, richtige Kreuzchen und fröhliches Gewinnen

wünscht Avor   :cry:


----------



## Avor (14 September 2005)

Ein Sommernachtstraum

Manche sehen in der Nacht  Gespenster,
andere sehen sie  bei Tag.
Eine Diva wartet vor dem Fenster
auf ihren  Liebsten, den  sie mag. 
Sie erschrickt beim Blick  nach draußen
ein Scheusal blickt sie an.
Es überkommt sie heiß das kalte Grausen,
das ist nicht der geliebte Mann.

Eine Bestie, unrasiert und häßlich
blickt  von draußen  frech herein.
Ihr wird speiübel und unpäßlich,
das kann ein Mensch nicht sein.
Sie will rufen laut von drinnen
doch sie kann nur kraftlos lallen:
“Oh Unmensch, geh von hinnen!”
Um in Ohnmacht dann zu fallen. 

Den Traum des Sommers darf sie  träumen 
von Liebe, Schönheit und von langem Leben.
Reichtum, Geld, nichts wollte  sie versäumen,
Nur ein Stück Fensterglas, sie liegt tot daneben.

Die Welt ist schön, vermuten Optimisten
die Natur sei doch so kreativ
Andere sagen, die es wissen müßten,
Schönheit sei nur relativ.
Was ist mit der Ärmsten nur geschehen?
Vor dem Fenster sah sie einen Igel.
Und auch  ihr  wahres Ich hat sie gesehen,
die Fensterscheibe war ein Spiegel. 

 :teddy: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

Noch ein kleines Stück zum Feierabend

(selbst erlebtes Erlebnis, hat nichts mit Dialern, Handypayment oder vorgezogenen Wahlen zu tun. Sorry!


Orientierungsprobleme 



Was mir so alles widerfährt:
Ich wollte steigen auf ein Pferd
einer Gattung, von mir hochverehrt,
doch  weil zu dick ich bin und gut genährt,
war ich beim Pferd  nicht sehr begehrt.
Es hat sich aufgebäumt und wild gewehrt
und warf mich runter auf die Erd.
Vor Schmerz  hab´ ich geschrieen  “Unerhört!
Und  fluchend mich beim Pferd  beschwert,
weil   sich Runterwerfen   nicht gehört,
was jeden echten Reiter doch entehrt. 
Das Pferd hat´s aber nicht gestört.
Vielleicht hat´s meine Worte nicht gehört.
Eine Brotzeit hat es sich gewährt
und - das Hinterteil mir zugekehrt -
einen Eimer Haferbrei verzehrt.
Ich sei ein Depp, hat´s  mich danach  belehrt
und  über´s Reiten richtig aufgeklärt:
“Du hast das Gallopieren mir erschwert,
ein Pferd am Schwanz zu ziehen ist verkehrt!”


 :evil: 

Guten Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (28 September 2005)

Denkanstöße

aus der Sammlung "Tierisch-menschlich"


Wenn  ich ein Mensch wär´
hätt´ ich sogar ein  Hirn zum Denken.
Jeden abend  - manchmal kreuz und manchmal quer.
Als Troll kann  ich  mir´s Denken  aber schenken. 


 :schuettel:  

Gut´s Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (28 September 2005)

Denkmal

aus der Sammlung "Tierisch menschlich"

Wenn  ich ein Mensch wär´
hätt´ ich auch  ein  Hirn zum Denken.
täglich kläglich - über  kreuz und manchmal quer.
Als Troll kann ich  mir´s Denken  aber schenken.  

 :schuettel: 

Gut´s Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (15 Oktober 2005)

*Straf im Schlaf*


aus der Sammlung “Unmenschlich tierisch”



“Glück und Gras,
wie leicht bricht das...”
dichtet  ein edles Schaf   aus Unterhessen.
“Isch will endlich emol was anneres fressen.”
Flugs entfleucht der Hammel   aus dem Pferch
und ruft: “Ich geh ins Wertshaus jetz, zum schwarze Hersch.”

Im Schwarzen Hirschen kehrt er ein,
vornehmes Benehmen, nicht wie ein Schwein.
Er stolziert  hinein  mit festen Schritten.
Auch Schafe kennen ihre guten Sitten. 
Er setzt sich wie ein Mensch an einen Tisch,
und bestellt in Gedichtform einen Tintenfisch:
“Gut abgestanden und geschält!
mit Schnittlauchwurzeln, gut geölt
Nur zwei Minuten schwach gebrutzelt
sonst ist er trocken und  verhutzelt.
Abgeschmeckt mit Honig oder Majoran 
und einem Löffel Quark in Lerbertran.
Flambiert mit echtem Curacao,
garniert mit Kaktusblüten  mittelgrau.
Eine Flasche Schampus und ein Glas
Wir Schafe naschen gern und  nicht nur Gras!”

Der schwarze Hirsch ruft: “Gut gewählt
un bei uns gibts wie in jedem gute Club 
vorher Schmalzebrot un  Zwiwwelsupp
un zum Nachtisch   Handkäs un  grie Soß,
mit eme Frankforter Wertsche wie en  Finger groß
un Äppelwoi gibt´s aach debei,
owwedruff e Knöllsche Himbeerbrei."

Das Schaf ist hocherfreut 
und hat die Wahl auch nicht bereut:
Fast so gut wie Gras hat  es  gemundet 
im Geschmack nur besser abgerundet.
gut bekömmlich  auch  der Tintenfisch,
leicht abgestanden,  nicht mehr ganz so frisch. 
Der Äppelwoi fließt gut und wirkt auch  prächtig
und weil er nur  der Hessensprache mächtig 
die man auch in Hammelkreisen  pflegt
hat der Witzbold wieder dichtend losgelegt:

“Wenn isch alles habb vertilscht
werd de Schlund nach Schafsart dorschgemilcht, 
mit Faßmilch aus de Zwiebackbrauerei
des gibt  nur Krümel un  kaa Sauerei. “
En Handkäs mit Mussik, des is e Muß
un Äppelwoi  aus Krummbiern dann zum Schluß 
weil sonst de  Schafskäs in de Hand werd trocke,
wenn isch wie en Mensch muß dauernd aufrecht hocke.
Des Frankforter Werschtsche könnt ihr euch sparn!
Sonst langt´s Geld net mehr zum Taxi fahrn!”

So zog sich der Abend im Schwarzen Hirschen  hin,
“ Guck emol,  wie menschlisch wie en Mensch isch bin!”
rief der Hammel, das  dichtende  Schaf,
bevor ihn  übermannte der Gerechten   Schlaf,
und immer tiefer ist er hineingesunken
nachdem er das letzte Glas  Faßmilch ausgetrunken. 

Friedlich träumend  von  Glück und Gras
wobei er noch immer aufrecht saß.
Störend ist nur  ein Rumoren   im Bauch
und oben im Kopf rumort es  auch.
Das Unheil naht mit Schrecken
auf dem Tischtuch sieht man erste  Flecken.
Das Schaf von seinen  Träumen jäh erwacht:
“Das kann ja heiter werden, gute Nacht.
Frau Wirtin kommt und flucht und schreit,
doch hier schweigt  des Sängers Höflichkeit.
Der Hammel duckt sich vor Schreck weg
doch das Ducken hat nur wenig Zweck.
Er stöhnt: “Jetz krie isch awwer Bammel!” 
und Frau Wirtin schimpft: “Du blöder Hammel!
Isch krie die puddelnaggisch Kränk!”
“Hilfe! Des  Weib is schrecklich,  so groß wie zwaa Schränk!”
Oh Herr, was habb isch dann verbroche”
Sie ruft: “Haste die Sauerei noch net geroche? 
Siehste net, was de hier hast angerischtet?
Erst dumm gebabbelt un blöde Gedischtscher gedichtet
gefresse un gesoffe un mit gutem Benehmen geprotzt
gepennt haste un  alles widder rausgekotzt. 

Der Hammel wird  rot vor Scham
und fragt sich wie´s  zu dem Fiasko kam.
Warum kam die Mahlzeit wieder aus dem Mund?
Wo sie  Einlaß  fand, noch ganz gesund.
Der Handkäs liegt jetzt wieder auf dem Tisch
etwas zermatscht und nicht mehr frisch.
Nur der Tintenfisch ist nicht vorhanden,
er war wohl zu sehr abgestanden.
Das Schmalzbrot un die Zwiwwelsupp kam noch zutage
ermattet stellt er der Wirtin  die heikle Frage:
Warum mußt ich alles aus em  Mund widder  kotze?
“Weil du Idiot die ganz Zeit uff deim Hinnern host gesotze.” 




Kleine Zugabe noch für Sascha


*Was lange währt...*

aus der Sammlung “Tierisch menschlich


Vor dem Spiegel liegt auf dem Rücken  ein schwarzer Hengst
und versucht, sich den gefärbten Schwanz zu frisieren.
“Das ist difiziler- ruft der Hammel von oben -  als du denkst,
Nur Geduld und wie ich die Hoffnung nie verlieren.

 :help: 


Schönen Sonntag


Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Oktober 2005)

*Herbst*

Von linden Sommernächten träumen
wenn kühle Nebelschwaden ziehen.
Wenn die Blätter fallen von den Bäumen,
die Blumen des Sommers verblühen.

Die Vögel haben uns verlassen,
am Himmel zeigt sich fahl
zwischen sturmgepeitschten Wolkenmassen
schüchtern der letzte  Sonnenstrahl.

Kürzer und dunkler werden die Tage,
das Rindvieh ist schon herunten im Tal,
sich zu erholen von des Sommers Plage
im frisch renovierten und geheizten   Stall.

Die  Ernte ist schon  eingefahren,
Kartoffeln und Kohlköpfe ausgegraben.
Raben fliegen herum in Scharen
um  an den Resten sich zu laben.

Ein Bauer  pflügt wacker
den geerbten Rübenacker.
Die Scholle ist holprig, der Traktor dröhnt.
Der Hintern tut weh,  das ist er gewöhnt.

Der Wind bläst  eisig und rauh
der letzte Apfel,  gefallen  vom Baum,
hastig aufgelesen von einer älteren Frau, 
ein Müsli zu kochen, ihr schönster Traum.

Beerensammler sammeln Hagebutten,
andere sammeln Holunder und Schlehen.
Sie frieren selbst in dicken Kutten
und sollten bald  nach Hause gehen .

Jäger ballern herum mit  Gewehren,
aufgeregte Hasen über Stoppelfelder flitzen,
um sich beim Herrn Pfarrer  zu beschweren.
weil schon  die  Kugeln um die Ohren spritzen.

Abendglocken läuten  den Abend friedlich ein.
Ein Huhn vom Fuchs gefangen wider Willen
fragt aufgebracht und zornig: “Muß das  sein?”
“Ja, auch Füchse müssen ihren Hunger stillen.”

Die Jäger draußen auf der Pirsch
schießen begeistert  um sich  herum
und treffen einen edlen Hirsch,
der fragt erstaunt “bin ich jetzt tot, warum?

“Ihr Jagdgesindel, das ist Mord!”
ruft ein Reh, das leidlich  überlebte.
Dann rannte es in Angst und Panik fort
während der Hirsch gen Himmel schwebte.

Der nächste Schuß traf nun das Reh.
Das Jagdhorn bläst: “Die Sau ist tot!”
Ein Wildschwein fragt das Reh: “Tut´s weh?”
“Idiot!” Bei dummen Fragen sehen tote Rehe rot.

Friedlich läuten die Abendglocken.
Im Dorf ein Hofhund an der Kette jault.
Die Bäuerin wechselt ihre Socken,
während das Fallobst unter den Bäumen fault. 

Wieder knallt im Hinterhalt ein Schuß
Wider tönt´s: “Die Sau ist tot”
Da ruft der Bauer: “Jetzt ist Schluß!”
Die Sau war ich, mein  Hintern ist  voll Schrot!”

Er ruft nach einem Sanitäter,
faßt ängstlich sich ans Herz
und verflucht die Übeltäter,
und dann kam auch der große Schmerz.

“Ich blute  ja wie eine Sau!”
Er stöhnt und ruft nach seiner Frau.
Die hört es nicht, ihm kommen Tränen
die Rettung naht mit Blaulicht und Sirenen. 

Der Notarzt ist gleich mitgekommen.
Die Jäger von der Polizei vernommen
Der Unglücksschütze aber standhaft lügt:
“Ich sah ein Tier, das einen Acker pflügt.”

Goldener Oktober, welch eine schöne Zeit
Wie in Pastell gemalt  die bunten Farben.
Nebel hüllt die Landschaft in ein mystisch Kleid.,
Der Hintern wird heilen, aber es bleiben Narben.

Drei Raben, auf dem Weg nach Oberschwaben 
erholen sich  in einem Straßengraben
und finden in dem Graben  aus Erfahrung 
für die Weiterreise noch  genügend  Nahrung.

Verstummt sind nun die Abendglocken
In den Fässern reift der neue Wein.
Die Jäger  besoffen nun im Wirtshaus hocken,
das  Wildschwein ruft: “Ich lebe noch, ich hatte Schwein.

Der Winter naht, der Bauer hat Schmerzen beim Bücken.
Sein  Traktor steht noch immer auf dem Feld.
Er schläft jetzt  nicht mehr  auf dem Rücken.
Dafür kriegt er aber Schmerzensgeld. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2005)

:bussi:  Seeeeehr nett!!!


----------



## Avor (2 November 2005)

*Aufklärung modern*

oder 

*Wie verführt man  Frauen?*


“He Alter...” fragt der Sohn,
“bin ich  geschlechtsreif schon?
“Das weiß ich nicht, frag  deine Mutter,
wenn die Ja sagt, ist´s in Butter.”

Das Thema ist für ihn zu heiß
auch die Mutter es nicht weiß,
was man dem Sohnemann soll sagen
wenn der stellt so dumme Fragen. 
“Frag den Opa, der wird´s wissen,
der war mal Weltmeister im Dauerküssen. ”
Doch der Opa weiß nichts mehr,
es ist auch  schon zu lange her.

Die Oma kommt mit gutem  Rat:
zu verkünden , was  sie immer tat
um liebestolle  Männer zu verführen,
was jedoch den Knaben nicht kann rühren.
Der Opa ruft : “Du alter Drachen
was soll der Bub mit Männern machen?”

Die große Schwester legt die Stirn in Falten
denn keine große Hilfe sind die Alten. 
Als Single,  in wilden Jahren  abgeblüht 
für den kleinen  Bruder sie die  Lösung sieht. 
Doch der winkt ab, weil er  verzichtet,
sie hat es schon zu oft berichtet:

“In der Disco fand ich mein  Glück.  
Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick.
beim Tanzen ist er mir  begegnet,
mit Muskeln und Klugheit war er reich gesegnet.
Ein Draufgänger und ein guter Tänzer war er auch,
er verdrehte die Augen und  zuckte mit dem Bauch 
als er  sich beim Tanzen  näher  wagte
und sich langsam durch die Menge plagte.
Ganz  behutsam kam er  , Stück für Stück.  
Hallo!  schrie  ich , doch zu laut war die Musik.
Wie gern hätt´  ich  in die Arme ihn genommen,
doch näher als zwei Schritte  ist er nicht gekommen. 
So haben wir getanzt die ganze Nacht
und gute Konversation dabei gemacht:
Hallo!  habe ich geschrien und ihm in die Augen geschaut.
Hallo! schrie auch er, doch die Musik war zu laut.” 

“Hör auf, die Geschichte ist bekannt:
Der Kerl ist vor dir weggerannt
und verschwand mit deiner Freundin Lola
nachdem du ihm bezahlt hast seine Cola. 
Ein starkes Stück in deinem Liebesleben,
geklaut hat er und muß jetzt Tüten kleben.” 

Klein Baby ruft jetzt aus dem Kinderbett:
“Probier´s doch mal im Internet!”
“Dort kannst du surfen und auch usen,
das heißt auf deutsch: Mit Weibern schmusen.
Du kriegst sie einzeln oder auch gebunden,
den Service hat die Telekom erfunden. 
Du mußt  nur auf ein Knöpfchen drücken,
dann eilen sie, dich zu beglücken.
Gut sortiert ist auch  ihr Repertoire,
wild sind sie wie wilde Tiere.
Sie zeigen ihre besten Sachen.
Nur den Rest, den mußt du selbermachen.

“Die Damen sind nicht sehr penibel,
mit  Normalcomputersoftwär  kompatibel.
Du mußt synchron mit ihnen schwabbeln,
Wenn sie über deinen Bildschirm krabbeln!
Gib dem Computer  auch mal einen Kuß,
dann kommt  auch die Maus in  Hochgenuß.
Du wirst  belohnt mit reicher Kost,
die Rechnung kommt dann  mit der Post:
Für eine Sitzung hundert Euro, knapp geschätzt
Micropayment heißt in deutsch das  übersetzt. 
Ich persönlich finde das  zum Kotzen,
Viel Geld bezahlen und nur in die Röhre glotzen.”

Opa kratzt sich jetzt den kahlen  Kopf;
“Das alles ist ein alter Zopf,
googel mal bei ebay oder Google!
Dort fand  ich schon  manch schräges Vogle
und auch mal  einen Rasse-Renner!”
Opa ist auf  auf dem Gebiet ein Kenner.
“Die Weiber kriegt man auch als Doppelpack.”
Oma ruft: “Das ich nicht lache, alter Sack! 
Du, die trübste aller trüben Flaschen
willst im Internet das   Pack vernaschen?”

Der Knabe  zum Compuer rennt.
Ein ungestümes  Drängen  in ihm brennt
“Nein, lieber Junge, das wird   teuer,
dreihundert Euro ohne Mehrwertsteuer
sind in ein paar Minuten weg
und was du siehst, das ist nur Dreck!
 Räubervolk verführt  in  Scharen
Jünglinge  die noch jung und unerfahren!”

Der Vater aus Erfahrung  spricht,
hart geht er mit der Bande ins Gericht.
Auch mit sich selbst im stillen Kämmerlein , 
weil er sich drohen ließ von dem Verein,
den Telekomus samt  Inkassoknechten.
Nichts gewußt hat er von seinen Rechten
und aus  Angst bezahlte er die  Rechnung dann
für was? - ihm aber niemand sagen kann. 

Opa  mit sich auch  ins Reine ging,
weil  er selbst schon oft  am Bildschirm hing
um zu genießen  digitalen  Zeitvertreib:
Im Internet fiktiv mit  einem fremden  Weib.
Ohne zu erleiden  analoge  Qualen,
für ungewollten Nachwuchs zu bezahlen,
Kein Mundgeruch, der Zweisamkeiten peinigt
wenn man interaktiv im Datenfluß vereinigt.
Man wird nicht krank und bleibt  gesund,
doch bei Opa ging  es  selten rund.

“Error” gab es immer nur zu lesen,
sein Setup-Handling war nicht gut gewesen.
Als er  Highspeed-Neuland hat  gewittert.
hat seine Hand zu sehr gezittert
und in der Hand hat dann gezittert auch die Maus, 
Dann  flogen beide aus dem Netz hinaus.

Statt Turteln mit den Herzensdamen
Hartwärkonflikte die kein Ende nahmen.
Abstürze gab es noch und nöcher,
dann sah er nur noch schwarze Löcher.
Er hat dann auch  vergessen wo der Puff verlinkt, 
ein Jammer ist das,  der  zum Himmel stinkt.

So verging von selbst die Lust auf Lust. 
Oma half zu überwinden seinen Frust:  
“Üb doch trocken  erst im eigenen Bett
statt Weiber zu verführ´n  im Internet.
Das erspart dir Geld und viel Verdruß,
Du warst schon  immer eine taube Nuß.”

“Bin ich jetzt geschlechtsreif schon?”
fragt die Oma jetzt der Enkelsohn
und hofft, das sie die Antwort weiß
auf die Frage die ihn  brennt so heiß.
Sie gibt ihm zehn Euro und den Rat:
“Steh nicht herum und schreite zur Tat.
 Bleib nicht an Deiner Mutter Schürze kleben!
Mach´s wie ich  und geh hinaus ins pralle Leben!
In meiner Jugend gab es noch kein Internet,
doch immer hatt´ ich einen Mann im  Bett.
Ich verführte sie und alle Türen standen offen!”
Der Knabe  ist enttäuscht  und klagt  betroffen:
“Heute schließt man zu die Türen!
Ich will auch keinen Mann  verführen. “

 :tröst: 

Frohes Gelingen

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (17 November 2005)

Druckerprobleme


Ein Liebesbrieflein will ich drucken
in meiner alten  Handschrift Sütterlin.
Doch  der Drucker zieht es vor, zu mucken:
Zum  Lesen gibt´s nur Streifen  dunkelgrün.    

Auch die  Rose oben in der Ecke,
hinzu gefügt um zu bekunden meine  Liebe
sieht aus wie eine zersägte Weinbergschnecke.
Das Herz daneben, eine schwarze Gelberübe.

Ausgefranzt und farblos ist  mein  Bildnis,
das ich in die Mitte hab´  hinein gedruckt.
Man sieht nur einen Fleck in einer  Wildnis
auf den jemand hat  draufgespuckt. 

Ach Liebste - welch eine böse Macht
will daß  Dich meine  Worte nicht erreichen? 
Die so rein  sind und so wohldurchdacht
um Dein süßes Herzchen zu erweichen. 

Verdammt und zugenäht,  was soll der Scheiß?
Was ist mit diesem blöden   Drucker nur geschehen?
Das  User-Manual  jedoch die  Lösung  weiß:
Zur Online-Hilfe soll ich gehen. 

Saublöd! Wo kann ich Online-Hilfe finden?
In der Autowerkstatt nebenan?
Oh Schatz, ich muß  mich überwinden
und geh mal mit der Zange ran.

Verstopft werden wohl  die Düsen  sein.
Du mußt deshalb nicht weinen
Mit einer Nadel steche  ich  hinein
zuerst mit einer dünnen und ganz feinen.

Dann werden bald die Farben wieder fließen
den schönsten meiner Liebesbriefe zu gestalten.
Gesalbte  Worte darfst  Du dann  genießen. 
Den Umschlag darfst Du gern behalten. 


Epilog

Der Drucker hat nicht mehr gedruckt,
ich hab geflucht und  dumm geguckt.
Dann bin ich  zu Aldi schnell gelaufen
um einen  Kugelschreiber dort zu kaufen.

Dann hab´ ich wild drauf los geschrieben, 
aus tiefstem Herzen  und  nicht übertrieben: 

“Ernähre dich gesund und mäßig,
wer schon am frühen Morgen ist  gefräßig
wird schnell in stillen  Örtchen  dauersäßig...!”

“Man braucht Dich doch an anderen Orten!” 
Bin ich am Ende tröstend noch verblieben
mit wohldurchdachten großen Worten.
Mein Schatzi las - und ist mir treu geblieben. 

 :bussi: 

In tiefster Hochachtung vor allem was sich liebt und neckt!

Avor


----------



## Avor (27 November 2005)

Zum ersten Advent

*Ein Wintermärchen*

aus Herrn Peter Burgers Schlittenfahrt

(Wichtiger Hinweis:  Namensgleichheit mit lebenden, noch nicht lebenden oder bereits verstorbenen Personen ist rein zufällig.)


Leise knieselt der See
Das Eis ist schon geschlossen   
Obendrauf liegt Pulverschnee
verschwunden sind die Sommersprossen.
Die Fischlein  rufen: “Muß das sein?”
“Warum?” fragt atemlos ein Schwan.
Von ferne jubiliert ein Vögelein:
“Es kracht schon auf der Autobahn. ”


Fröhliches Adventsliedersingen 0 


wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (29 November 2005)

*Ein Wintermärchen*

Teil 2

aus  Peter Burgers Schlittenfahrt

(Wichtiger Hinweis: Eine  Namensgleichheit mit lebenden und   überlebten Zeitgenossen ist zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt! )


Leise pieselt die Fee
in den   Neuschnee im Silberwald.
Ihr Hintern tut vor Kälte weh,
ihr Freund,  Knecht Ruprecht kommt  bald. 

Glocken läuten zur Weihnachtszeit 
und mahnen zur Einkehr und  Besinnung.
Die Kinder freuen sich: “Es schneit!
Es freut sich auch die  Bäcker-Innung.

Auch Supermärkte  haben Konjunktur,
und  die Liebesgaben-Industrie.
Es weihnachtet  auch  in der Natur.
Zum Winterschlaf begibt sich  jetzt das Vieh.

Die  Schrottverwertung freut sich auch, 
denn altes  Spielzeug ist nicht mehr   gefragt.
und wie  meist  im  Winter  fester  Brauch 
die Polizei  über Arbeitslosigkeit  nicht klagt.

Die Straßen sind vereist und seifenglatt,
wo man´s  doch   hat so eilig.
Verbeultes Blech und Reifen platt:
Es waren Autos, die  doch sonst so heilig.

 “Weihnachtszeit,  friedliche Zeit,”
beten die  Tiere und ein Auerhahn,
der auch  zum Winterschlaf bereit,
und  wieder kracht es auf der Autobahn.

Er ruft erbost: “Seid ihr besoffen?
Sein letztes Wort, er spürt ein Beben:
Ein  Leitungsmast hat ihn getroffen
Den Schock kann er nicht überleben. 

Eisen splittert unter der Schneeflocken Last,
die Glocken sind  vor Schreck   verstummt.
Menschen laufen herum in wilder Hast
und rufen vermummt: “Ihr habt uns verdummt!”

Das meinen auch die Rehe und die  Hasen
die von diesem   Höllenlärm erwacht.
Auch die Raben, die auf den Elektromasten saßen
haben sich ihren Teil  dabei gedacht.

Noch immer sitzt  im Schnee die Fee 
und wartet frierend  auf den   Nikolaus.
Wenn im Frühling  grünt der neue Klee,
ist hoffentlich auch dieses  Drama aus.

Wenn verheilt die Wunden und die  Beulen
und traurig verrottet der Weihnachtsbaum,
dann glauben an den Nikolaus  auch die Eulen.
Es war wie im Märchen doch nur ein böser Traum.


 :santa2:  :santa2:  :santa2: 


Vorweihnachtliche Grüße!

Avor


----------



## Avor (11 Dezember 2005)

*Vorweihnachtliche Gedanken*

(ausnahmsweise ernst zu nehmen!) 

Leise wieselt ein Reh,
der Nikolaus ist ihm begenet
noch sprieselt nicht der Klee. 
es hat noch nicht geregnet.
 “Halt gefälligst deinen Winterschlaf!”
befiehlt der alte Bock: “Du  Schaf!”
das denkt  auch Tante Frieda,  Rehbocks Schwester:
“Schlaf weiter Kind,   es ist doch erst Silvester!”

Nein - Rehe  zählen nicht die Zeit  in Jahren, 
in Wintermonden  muß  man Kräfte sparen.
Man träumt von schönen Jahreszeiten. 
und macht auch keine Albernheiten 
die  bei manchen  Menschen  Brauch,
die zu oft stehen auf dem Schlauch.

Das  Jahr  neigt sich dem   Ende
von  Tränen reich und auch von Glück.
Freunde drücken sich  die Hände,
In Liebe macht  jetzt auch  die  Politik. 
Um einen neuen Anfang zu beginnen.
klingen Sonntagsreden nicht mehr hohl:
“Bürger! !hr müßt Opfer bringen,
dem deutschen Vaterland zum Wohl!”
Dann  wird  es wieder  aufwärts gehen!”
Mit schnittigen Reformen - man wird sehen. 
Oder werden wir bald dritte Welt, 
weil verpulvert wird das Steuergeld?

Das letzte Tafelsilber wird   verschenkt
um Dankbarkeit zu ernten, wie man denkt
und um  allseits Achtung  zu erzielen
dürfen  wir den reichen Onkel spielen. 
Kommt so der Dampfer wieder flott?
Oder ernten wir  der Nachbarn Spott,
wenn man uns  blaue Briefe schickt?
Weil Reform und Solidarität  nicht glückt.
Wenn bluten sollen  nur die kleinen Leute
und oben  macht man  fette Beute.

Gut gebettet , nicht nur auf Rosen
sind auch die Hauptstadt-Arbeitslosen
Neue Freundschaften zu  pflegen
läßt man alte Kumpels steh´n im Regen
und ohne Regung in den Fingerspitzen
dürfen sie auch  wieder oben sitzen
und ernten den Segen ihrer Politik 
Erlaubt  ist  dabei der  faulste Trick. 
Mit gutem Beispiel geht  voran  
wer mit Gas  Geld  machen kann
und schadenfroh ins Fäustchen kichert:
Seine  Rente ist schon längst gesichert.  

Erstarrt die Landschaft,  Kälte klirrt,
Werden Ängste bald im Schnee verwehen?
Manch einer ist verbittert und verwirrt.
Und fragt: “Muß ich bald stempeln gehen?”
Die Antwort kennen nur  die hohen Bosse 
und mahnen: “Bescheidenheit ist eine Zier!”
 Wie einst die Fürsten hoch zu Rosse:
“Überlaßt das Denken mir!”

Freut euch jetzt  auf´s  Weihnachtsfest
und singt fromme oder dumme Lieder.
Hofft und haltet aus in Treue fest!
So wie alle Jahre wieder!

 :santa: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (23 Dezember 2005)

*Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker Thread*

Sie passen zwar nicht zum Computer-Thema, aber dafür zum Weihnachtsfest; die beiden "besinnlichen" Gedichte,     , die ich Euch bei lege.

Das Erste stammt von Loriot, das Zweite hat mein Kleiner aus dem Religionsunterricht mit gebracht.

In diesem Sinne:
Fröhliche Weihnachten    :tannenbaum: 

Besinnliches Weihnachtsgedicht
Es blaut die Nacht, die Sternlein blinken
Schneeflöcklein leis' herniedersinken.
Auf Edeltännleins grünem Wipfel
häuft sich ein kleiner, weißer Zipfel.
Und dort, vom Fenster her, durchbricht
den tunklen Tann ein warmes Licht.
Im Forsthaus kniet bei Kerzenschimmer
die Försterin im Herrenzimmer.
In dieser wunderschönen Nacht
hat sie den Förster umgebracht.
Er war ihr bei des Heimes Pflege
seit langer Zeit schon sehr im Wege.
Drum kam sie mit sich überein:
Am Niklasabend muß es sein.
Und als das Rehlein ging zur Ruh'
das Häslein tat die Augen zu,
erlegte sie - direkt von vorn -
den Gatten über Kimm' und Korn.
Vom Knall geweckt rümpft nur der Hase
zwei, drei, viermal die Schnuppernase
und ruhet weiter süß im Dunkeln
derweil die Sterne traulich funkeln.

Und in der guten Stube drinnen,
da läuft des Försters Blut von hinnen.
Nun muß die Försterin sich eilen,
den Gatten sauber zu zerteilen.
Schnell hat sie ihn bis auf die Knochen
nach Waidmannssitte aufgebrochen.
Voll Sorgfalt legt sie Glied auf Glied,
was der Gemahl bisher vermied,
behält ein Teil Filet zurück
als festtägliches Bratenstück
und packt darauf - es geht auf vier -
die Reste in Geschenkpapier.
Da tönt's von fern wie Silberschellen,
im Dorfe hört man Hunde bellen.
Wer ist's, der in so später Nacht
im Schnee noch seine Runden macht?
Knecht Ruprecht kommt mit goldnem Schlitten
auf einem Hirsch herangeritten.
"He, gute Frau, habt Ihr noch Sachen,
die armen Menschen Freude machen?"
Des Försters Haus ist tief verschneit,
doch seine Frau ist schon bereit:
"Die sechs Pakete, heilger Mann,
's ist alles, was ich geben kann."
Die Silberschellen klingen leise,
Knecht Ruprecht macht sich auf die Reise.
Im Försterhaus die Kerze brennt,
ein Sternlein blinkt - es ist Advent! 

Weihnachtslied, aus Davids Religionsunterricht

When the snow falls wunderbar
And the children happy are,
When the Glatteis on the street,
And we all a Glühwein need. 
Then you know, es ist soweit:
She is here, the Weihnachtszeit. 

Every Parkhaus ist besetzt, 
weil die people fahren jetzt
All to Kaufhof, Mediamarkt, 
Kriegen nearly Herzionfarkt. 
Schopping hirnverbrannte things
And the Christmasglocke rings.

Merry Christmas, merry christmas,
Heer the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht, 
Merry Christmas allerseits....

Mother in the kitchen bakes
Scholo-, Nuss-, und Mandelkeks.
Daddy in the Nebenraum
Schmücks a Riesen-Weihnachtsbaum.
He is hanging auf the balls,
Then he from the Leiter falls.

Finallaly the Kinderlein
To the Zimmer kommen rein
And es sings the family
Schauerlich ?Oh, Christmas tree!?
And the jeder in the house
Is packing the Geschenke aus.

Merry Christmas, merry christmas,......

Mama finds unter the Tanne
Eine brandnew Teflon-Pfanne, 
Papa gets a Schlips and Socken,
Everybody does frohlocken.
President speaks in TV, 
All around is Harmonie.
Bis mother in the kitchen runs:
Im Ofen burns the Weihnachtsgans.

And so comes the Feuerwehr
With Tatü, tata daher. 
And they bring a long, long Schlauch
And a long, long Leiter auch.
And they schrei -  Wasser Marsch!?
Chritmas is ? now im  -  Eimer....

Merry Christmas, merry christmas....

In diesem Sinne

Fröhliche Weihnachten...


 

Adele


----------



## Avor (26 Dezember 2005)

Süßer die Glocken nie klingen

 0 

Im Himmel auf den Wolken zwölf bis sechsundsiebzig 
üben  vierbeinige Engel  himmlisches Fliegen 
Noch steif und unbeholfen doch das gibt sich. 
Eine Kuh ruft “ Scheiße,” dasselbe rufen auch zwei Ziegen. 

Ein Himmelskrippenspiel  wird einstudiert, 
man feiert Weihnachten jetzt auch im Himmel
Die Tiere sind  geschminkt und kostümiert. 
Der liebe Gott ruft: "Welche Farben, welch ein Gewimmel!" 

Bunt bemalte Pferde, Ochsen und Schafe fliegen umher, 
In durchsichtigen  Kleidern fliegen auch Giraffen und Elefanten 
Ein temperierter Eisbär schwitzt, er kann nicht mehr 
es schwitzt auch eine Seekuh  und zwei  Tanten

Ein Rothirsch ruft: "Fliegen mit Geweih ist schwer! 
Ein  blödes Nilpferd hat sich   darin  verfangen!" 
“Allah!" - fleht das Nilpferd, "bring ein Gewehr!" 
Dann sind beide im Sturzflug niedergegangen. 

Der Trainer, ein Silberpfau blitzartig  kommandiert: 
“Beine anziehen und den Rücken gerade strecken!" 
Doch es nützt nichts, sie liegen unten blutverschmiert 
Geier kommen geflogen, um ihre Wunden zu belecken. 

"Jingle Bells, Jingle Bells" 
Das heißt auf Deutsch: "Gebimmel" 
Der liebe Gott - in der Brandung Fels, 
ruft staunend : "Welch ein Gewimmel."

Das gläubige Nilpferd hört  Allah von oben reden 
"Im Himmel müssen  nur die Ungläubigen sterben!" 
Der Rothirsch hört nichts, er kommt aus Schweden
Er fragt: Muß ich in eurem Himmel jetzt  verderben?

"Nein, sprach Gott, auch du, mein Sohn wirst weiterleben, 
das  Flügelschlagen  und die himmlischen Künste erlernen! 
Engelsgleich wirst du  nach Schönheit streben. 
und mit der NASA fliegen zu den Sternen. “

Geduldig  wurde das Krippenspiel  einstudiert 
von  großen Tieren und  auch kleinen Schweinen. 
Der Trainer, Herr Silberpfau kommandiert frustriert: 
"Rücken strecken, Beine rein! Es ist zum Weinen!" 

Nur durch Übung  wird man Meister! 
Der Rothirsch   flucht “Scheiße” vor Wut
 “Verzeihung lieber Gott, ich meinte Scheibenkleister.”
 Der liebe Gott sagt; “Mein Kind, ist ja schon gut!
Auch ich muß fluchen ,  wenn  bei mir  was klemmt
Es kann nichts passieren man am Fallschirm hängt.  

“Anziehen die  Beine bei gestrecktem Rücken!" 
Ein  Zebra hat es immer noch nicht kapiert .
während zehn  Elefanten Runden  drehen zum Entzücken 
Nach der zweiten waren sie nur noch zu viert. 

So üben sie seit Stunden schon, 
blaugefärbte Ochsen im Solo, die Kühe in Formation   
den richtigen Schwung in Hüften und Flügeln noch suchen 
den Rothirsch, das arme Schwein hört man schon wieder  fluchen. 

Ein Pas de deux, von zwei grüngestreiften Böcken gebracht 
mit gestrecktem Rücken und tätowierten Beinen. 
Seevögel auf Stangen sitzend haben sich totgelacht 
Ein Sittich erzählt obzöne Witze,  zum Weinen. 

"Nicht schlimm!” - Der liebe Gott kommt näher: 
"Sittich´s Witze sind alte Zöpfe und auch nicht kritisch!" 
Promt kommen vorlaut jetzt die Eichelhäher, 
mit neuen Zoten, noch schlimmer  als die vom Sittich.”

So hätte der liebe Gott nicht reden sollen, 
Jetzt greifen alle Viecher in die Vollen, 
benehmen sich saumäßig, schlimmer als die Säue. 
Insekten stechen, wann und wen sie wollen, 
auch den lieben Gott - und kennen keine Reue. 

“Zu Hilfe!"- Wieder schreit der Hirsch nach einer Weile 
"Mein Fallschirm hat sich im Geweih verfangen!" 
Flugs flogen die Vögel hinauf um zu kappen die Seile. 
Dann liegt er unten, der eben noch oben gehangen. 

"Süßer die Glocken nie klingen... 
Auch auf der Erde herrscht freudige Weihnachtszeit  
Das Schoßhündchen im Schoß der Oma röchelt, 
in der Ecke auch  der Opa schwächelt, 

"Oh Tannenbaum - wie grün sind deine Blätter..." 
Wohlgeformte und lackierte Plastikzweige. 
Vor dem Kaufhaus spielt bei jedem Wetter 
ein Arbeitsloser auf der Meistergeige. 
"Stille Nacht... nur einen Cent werft in den Hut, 
Christmastime is very gut!" 
Und im Himmel gibt´s ein Mordsgeschrei: 
Schon wieder klemmt ein  Flügel im Geweih 

 :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum:  :tannenbaum: 

Noch einen schönen zweiten Weihnachtstag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2005)

Zum Jahresausklang


*Das Letzte *

Teil 1

Alle Jahre wieder
schmerzen meine  Glieder.
Alles voll mit blauen Flecken. 
Gesicht zerkratzt von Dornenhecken.
Von Baumberührung dicke Beulen 
der Kopf  tut weh, ich könnte heulen.  
Muskelkater, die Gelenke steif,
Für den Notarzt bin ich  reif
Meine Hose hat auch einen Riß,
das wird teuer,  ganz gewiß.   

Am Jahresende  ist das  immer,
in diesem Jahr ist´s leider schlimmer.
Werde ich denn niemals  klug
und verzichte auf den Skiausflug,
der  alljährlich  fester  Brauch  
doch  allmählich wird zum  Schlauch.
Genüßlich  war  der  Sport in jungen Jahren,   
als die Gelenke noch   gelenkig waren
Zersägen sollte ich  die Skier.
Ich bin halt   ein Gewohnheitstier . 

Um  zu lecken meine  Wunden,
hab ich im Fernsehsessel Platz gefunden 
und  angemacht die Kiste notgedrungen.
Kluge Reden werden dort geschwungen.
So schön wie alle Jahre wieder
klingt es  in die Niederungen nieder: 
Liebe und Gerechtigkeit auf Erden
Alles soll noch  besser werden!
Sie versprechen Friede, Freude Eierkuchen!
Nur die  Lösung wollen sie noch suchen. 
Für den Aufschwung,  wie sie sagen 
müßte man den Rückschritt wagen.
“Reform” wird das so schön genannt
Oft gehört in diesem  Vaterland.   
Nur   glaubhaft alleine ist der Trost:
“Es wird sich alles ändern - Prost! “

Das war´s,  ich mach die  Fernsehkiste aus 
und  leg mich hin und schlaf mich aus. 

“Wir sind Deutschland!” 

Träum ich, oder ist es echt?
“Wir sind Papst!” klingt auch nicht schlecht 
“Seid  friedlich, macht uns keine Schand! 
Bezahlt eure Steuern,  bleibt im Land
Verzichtet auf  Wohlstand, der  ist gefährlich, 
arbeitet und sorgt für eure Familien ehrlich
Reines Gewissen und ein gutes  Ruhekissen,
auch für die, die nicht mehr weiter wissen.
Die  Aufsichtsräte  und die Firmenleiter 
und in der Politik die Wegbereiter,  
Streckt ihnen die Hand hin  zur Versöhnung 
Dankbarkeit ist eine Sache der  Gewöhnung.
Hört auch die Wahrheit, die hart ist, aber ehrlich: 
Weg mit den Rentnern, die sind entbehrlich.

“Wir sind  Deutschland!

Ihr müßt uns noch behalten!” 
rufen jetzt  im Chor die Alten. 
und mancher  sich zu fragen  traut:
“Wer hat Deutschland wieder aufgebaut?
die Städte, Schulen und Fabriken,
Das konnte nur gemeinsam glücken! 
Geschuftet haben wir und uns geschunden.
nicht nur in fünfunddreißig Wochenstunden.
Für wertloses Geld  und nichts zu essen, 
das sollt  Ihr Besserwisser  nicht vergessen!
Nur eine bessere Zukunft war das  Ziel. 
Wir waren jung und verlangten  nicht viel. 

Ich will  dankbar nicht den Rat  vergessen
den  mir  wunderbare  Menschen   gaben.
Mit  denen  ich oft nächtelang gesessen
als sie um das   “Wie und Wohin” gestritten haben. .  
Wo ist das  Vorbild heute für die Jugend?
Von wem wird ihr   der  Weg gewiesen ?
Ist Öffentlich-Rechtlich eine Tugend?
Ist alles Gold, was  dort wird  angepriesen?

Berichtet wird  von Diebstahl und Betrug.
die Täter frei, man wird nicht klug.
Kinder werden mißhandelt und totgeprügelt
Die  Glitzerwelt feiert sich, geschniegelt und gebügelt 
und Politiker findet man beim Festmahl zuhauf,
und  rufen zum Spenden für die Ärmsten auf
auch die  Stars und Sternchen , handverlesen.
Man sieht Trümmer, die einmal Häuser gewesen. 
Von einem  Amokläufer wird berichtet.
In der Donau wird  ein weißer Wal gesichtet
der  etwas ratlos und verwirrt
auf dem Weg zur Quelle sich verirrt.  
Doch schon wieder eine Schreckensmeldung
kommt  vor´m Wetter in der Sendung:
Erdbeben, viele Menschenleben sind erloschen.
Trara Trara! Jetzt wird mit Werbung auf uns eingedroschen.   

“Lebertran macht Kinder froh
und Klingeltöne ebenso!
die Börsenkurse steigen steil!”
Kredit kriegt man bei Tiehmobeil.

Keine Sekunde der Besinnung darf uns bleiben
Abgestumpft  die Quoten in die Höhe treiben.
Tausendmal gebrachte  Vorschau-Trailer dröhnen,
um die Trommelfelle angemessen  zu verwöhnen.
Krach, mit Donnern, Bersten und  Zischen
und  unnatürlich aufgeblähtem Text dazwischen 
Soll das der Gerechten Tiefschlaf stören
Soll´s der Autofahrter auf der Straße hören?
Nur die Fernbedienung griffbereit in Händen
kann  diesen “Kundendienst”   beenden,
der nicht  von  großen  Könnern ist erfunden
doch   geduldet wird in  Intendantenrunden.
Leider auch  an stillen Weihanchtstagen 
wird getobt und auf uns eingeschlagen .
Muß man Bewährtes immer nur verschlimmern?
Wolltet Ihr nicht Gäste sein in unseren Zimmern?

Samstags  nach dem frommen Wort
gibt´s zur Erbauung harten Sport.
Herren hauen sich die  Birnen weich.
Blut spritzt aus geschwollenem Fleisch.
In Zeitlupe wird  genüßlich  wiederholt
bis der Gegner wieder aufgeholt
oder regungslos am Boden liegt
und am Ende doch noch siegt.   
Weil´s so schön ist,  wird dann überzogen  
bis die  Nasenbeine krumm  gebogen
und wer den Spätfilm möchte schauen ,
der muß warten bis zum Morgengrauen.

Wem aber schnell vergeht die Lust, 
wechselt den Kanal vor Frust, 
wo angekündigt ein  Kulturprogramm
Multikulti, wie ein nasser Schwamm.
Man lobt sich selbst und seinen Einheitsbrei
und verkauft auch  Schrott als letzten Schrei.
den man zerbessert und erfindet täglich neu 
weil die Kundschaft per Gesetz bleibt treu.
Das Fernsehen, vielseitig  und  flexibel 
bringt  Kultur auf Raten,  abwärtskompatibel
und für Menschen, die noch gerne  lachen
will man den Humor zum Weinen machen. 
Doch gottlob ist´s noch nicht so weit,
solang´s noch gibt die Adelheid.

Der  alte Mief  wird  überwunden 
Auch  Volksmusik wird neu erfunden,
“Es geht jetzt aufwärts wie noch nie!
Hoch lebe die  Musikindustrie!"

“Musikanten,   seid bereit!
Ob in Bluejeans oder Abendkleid,
mit Gamsbart, Dirndel oder Seppelhosen!
Viel Glück auch kleinen Gerrnegroßen!
Jetzt gibt es Volksmusik in Massen, 
dank Fernsehen füllen sich die Kassen!”
Wer gerwinnen will, der soll es wagen 
Der Mensch ist standhaft im Ertragen. 
Die Wunden, die mich so gepeinigt
sind jetzt mit  Alkohol gereinigt,
den mir eine  Nachbarin geborgt.
Die  Beulen  hat sie auch  versorgt
und gekonnt  mit Jod beschmiert.
Auch  die Nase hat sie mir  verziert
und weil Nächstenliebe hier noch nicht vergessen 
brachte sie mir  Bier und was zum Essen. 

 

Das Allerletzte  folgt an Silvester 


Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2005)

Ich hoffe, das wird nicht wirklich das Allerletzte    Dankeschön!


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2005)

@Sascha,

Das Allerletzte für dieses Jahr schon. Ist nämlich etwas länger geworden als sonst und zerhackstückeln wollte ich auch nicht. 

Bis denne

Avor


----------



## Avor (29 Dezember 2005)

Wegen - oder trotz  Schneetreibens jetzt schon das Vorletzte 
von


*Das Letzte*

Teil 2

Dicke Beulen, tiefe Wunden,
mein Skiausflug war schmerzlich.
Im Fernsehen hab´ ich Trost gefunden
Frau Kanzlerin war ehrlich, aber herzlich.
Sie hat gebetet für alle, auch  für mich. 
Zu ewigem Dank bin ich  verpflichtet.
Sie räumt jetzt auf, macht reinen Tisch 
Der Neuahrspunsch ist angerichtet:


Ein Indogermane mit  Machete
bläst  auf einer Holztrompete
einen Frühlings-Blues  zur Mitternacht.
Nur etwas früh, es ist erst acht.

Fernseh-Remmidemmi zu Silvester
im Stechschritt kommt ein Blasorchester 
“Von den blauen Bergen kommen wir!
Die  Pferde verdurstet,  wo bleibt das Bier?”
Volkstümlichkeit wird  wieder neu entdekt
was manche Jungen sehr erschreckt.
Ami-Rockpop ist im Fernsehen out
Multikulti heißt die Suppe, die man braut.

Applaus  brandet auf, wie sich´s geziemt
Ein freundlicher Herr mit den Händen mimt:
Als wolle er sagen “Grüß Gott “ zum Gruß
wo doch das Publikum  noch klatschen muß.
Beim “Worm up” wurde fleißig  geübt  
damit nicht durch Trübsal die Stimmung  getrübt.
So ist man zum Klatschen gerne gewillt,
wenn  oben ist das “Klatschen” -Schild.

Sprachlos kommt der Herrr  zu Wort
und wirft   einen Handkuß  in die Menge.
Wieder reißt in der Jubel   fort,
Freudentränen fließen im  Gedränge.
Schmerzlich heißt er die Honoratioren willkommen
weil in  der Hose drückt  sein  Funkgerät.
Das Schild wurde nicht hoch genug genommen 
Der  Beifall war mager und kam auch  zu spät.

Ein Tusch erklingt  tatatatat!
Der Moderator schreitet beherzt  zur Tat,
assistiert von leicht geschürzten Ballerinen,  
mit Brüstchen zart , wie weich  gewürzte Mandarinen,
Jünglinge hochaufgeschlossen und  glatt geschopft,
was hervorstand , wurde platt geklopft
von Malern, Maskenbildnern und Friseusen,
auch an Stellen wo vorher nichts gewesen. 
Mit Grazie fliegen die Ballerinen durch die  Luft,
auch ältere Damen von Rang,  in duftiger  Kluft.
Es hüpfen die Mandarinen und größere Früchte
im grün bis rot sich wechselndem Lichte.

Jetzt kommen  zwei wohlgenährte Herren 
die den Mandarinen die Sicht versperren
und gefrackt sind wie Pfingstochsen  bunt
Die Leute klatschen sich die Hände wund.
Dazu sind sie auch gerne willig 
denn die Eintrittskarten waren billig.  

Weißer Rauch quillt aus den Ritzen,
etwas zuviel für die, die vorne sitzen.
Frau Bürgermeister bleibt die Luft schon   weg,
Das Mittel ist heilig, nur  nicht der  Zweck.
Eingetrübt  wird  Bewußtsein und  Geschehen.
Grellbunte Laserstrahlen sich im Kreise drehen  
Lautsprecher dröhnen mit zigtausend Watt,
damit der Regisseur auch was davon  hat,
dessen Trommelfell schon längst  zertrümmert
im Dienst an der Menschheit, unbekümmert

Plötzlich gibt es einen dumpfen  Knall
Membrane kommen geflogen im Schwall
und von den Gehäusen hinterher die Brocken. 
Frau Bürgermeister nimmt Deckung erschrocken.
Vorne  gibt´s  Tumult und hinten Heiterkeit
“Ruhe! Heute ist geboten  Pünktlichkeit!”
Ruft der Sendeleiterassistent ganz  scharf,
an Silvester man (noch) nicht  überziehen darf!”

Szenisch  wird  fortgesetzt der Reigen: 
mit Schallmeien und gezupften Geigen.
Ohne Playback stochert ein Oberförster dumm 
mit  seiner  Blockflöte  im Nebel  herum.
Jetzt kommt das Schild: Klatschen  und  lachen!
Wer will, darf  auch  Grimassen machen.
Von  Band  wird überbrückt  das Mißgeschick:
Weil in der Probe gelang das Meisterstück,
spielt man  die Oberförster-Arie als MAZ jetzt  ein. 
Am Bildschirm merkt das eh  kein Schwein.  
Für die Zuschauer ist doch  jedes Mittel recht:
Kunst  muß aussehen wie Kunst, als sei sie echt

Aus London  kommt live ein  Bergsteigerchor
und bringt alte Gesänge in neuem Sound  hervor.
Wegen  Nebel wird in deutscher Sprache gesungen,
“Oh sole mio” und das “Lied der Taiga” sind erklungen
Ein Saxophon  klagt  kläglich und  unverdrossen
Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär
säh ich dich nimmermehr...”
Doch das Vöglein wurde gestern  totgeschossen.

Plastikvögel kommen geflogen in  Scharen.
Aus verbliebenen Hochtönern trauriges Zwitschern dringt.
Kamerakräne  um einen Heldentenor fahren
der sein schaurig-schönes Solo  bringt.
Mit Stahlhelm und Gasmaske nur  bekleidet
hält er frierend  Wache für sein  Vaterland.
Die Stimme schwach , die Arme ausgebreitet
mit  einer Flasche Wodka in der Hand.

Noch acht Stunden wachen,  welch eine Pein 
Er klagt und fragt: “Wo mag mein Auto sein?
Dann nimmt  er den Helm ab zum Gebete,
als ertönt das  Signal zum  Zapfenstreich.
Ein Knabe bläst auf einer Zinktrompete
“Lilie Marleen”. Die Dame kommt sogleich!
Doch sie hat lieber ein heißes Bad genommen.
und wird frisch rasiert erst morgen  kommen.  

Das  Publikum wischt sich die   Tränen.
Der Moderator beeilt sich  zu erwähnen:
“Putzt euch die Ohren gut und lauscht,
die Lautsprecher sind jetzt ausgetauscht, 
Korbinian  Hinterhobler wird hobeln mit der  Zenzi
das Hobellied und  die Ouvertüre aus  Rienzi 
Dann jodeln sie  in  einem Atemzug
die  Tarantella und den Hummelflug.”

“Aus Helgoland wird uns erfreu´n ein Waschbrett -Trio, 
ein  Alphornorchester  mit Nachwuchs kommt  aus Rio,
Eskimos begleiten  mit  Gamben und Zittern. 
kniefreie Hulamädchen, die   Aufwind wittern.
Dann kommt in Strohhüten,  Sandalen und Jeans 
aus Nahost eine US-Brassband  der Marin´s
um  “Tausendundeine Nacht “ und “Washington Post” zu blasen
und den “Feuertanz der Eulen”, die auf Bohrinseln grasen. 
“Aus Schottland erfreuen uns betuchte  Fahnenträger,
aus  Thailand  die berühmten  Kaiserjäger
und aus Mauritius , weil es dient  dem guten Zwecke
zur Bildgestaltung noch zwei Dudelsäcke.”

Die Hinterhoblers sind  bereit zum Hobeln, 
die Zenzi holt tief Luft zum Jodeln 
als  im Laufschritt eilen  durch die Studiotüren
kanadische Holzfäller mit Flügeln und Klavieren, 
die sie selbstgebaut in langer Heimarbeit
“Noch nicht!” Die Zenzi flucht und wütend schreit.
Gelber Rauch dringt  aus den Ritzen
Frau Bürgermeister gerät  ins Schwitzen.
Der  erste Stadtrat hält sie an der Bluse fest,
der zweite  Aufnahmeleiter besorgt den Rest.
indem er die Ärmste auf den Boden legt.
Die  Bühne im gelben Qualm  fast leergefegt.

Der Soldat eilt zur Primaballerina Olga,
er will  nicht mehr warten an der Wolga
Lillie Marleen, das Schwein ist nicht gekommen.,
den schnellsten Weg hat er genommen.  
um Luft zu spenden hier von Mund zu Mund: 
Frische Luft ist  wichtig  und gesund. 
Olga zu retten vor´m Erstickungstod 
der leider ihn jetzt selbst  bedroht.
Schnell  setzt er  die Gasmaske wieder auf
und nimmt weinend  Olga´s Tod in Kauf.  

Der Applaus war  mäßig  und knapp. 
Der Held  streift  die  Gasmaske ab.
Die Ballerinen  rufen “du Schuft!”
und schnappen  sicht- und hörbar nach Luft. 
Olga, die an das Gute im Menschen glaubt
hat ihn auf Russisch  angeschnaubt.
und ihn wütend mit zornigen  Augen verschlungen.
“Du mieser Feigling hast miserabel geklungen!”

Ein Feigling sei er, das ist das  Schlimme.
Nicht sich wollte er retten,  nur seine  Stimme. 
Undank ist des Helden Lohn.
Die  Wodkaflasche ausgesoffen schon. 
Sein  Auto hat er wieder gefunden  
und mit einer Kette an einen Baum  gebunden. 
Er singt jetzt mit Künstlern  aus der  ganzen Welt,
heute aber ausnahmsweise nicht für Geld,
Im Finale muß er den Heldentod sterben
und um  die Laune  nicht zu  verderben  
gibt´s heiße  Würstchen für das  Publikum.
Ein Kameramann fällt samt  Kamera um.
Er sah im Sucher ein  Faß  Bier 
und nicht den Kanadier am Klavier. 



Schluß folgt, sofern das Internet nicht eingeschneit ist an Silvester


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (31 Dezember 2005)

*Das Letzte*

Teil 3

Ein Nickerchen habe ich gemacht
und dabei ernsthaft nachgedacht: 
Nein, das Fernsehen ist nicht  schlecht
solang die Scheibenwischer sind noch echt
Ich will´s  - sie kommen nur zu selten -
mit einem Dankeschön entgelten. 
Höhepunkte gibt es, selten zwar,
doch nicht mehr so wie es mal war. 

Scheinwerfer zischen wieder  und brodeln
während endlich die Hinterhoblers jodeln
umringt von Zöglingen und Musikanten, 
alternden  Schönlingen und ihren  Tanten.
Man hört Schmatzen und  Gläserklingen
wenn Kellnerinnen frisches Faßbier bringen.
So erklingt gekonnt mit viel Gespür
Das Hobellied und dann die Ofentür

Wieder  kommt das Publikum ins Staunen:
Ein Dreiklang ertönt von zwei Posaunen.
Die Jünglinge sind wieder da und  frisch geplättet
die Haare  mit Pommade und Leinöl geglättet
sie schütteln von Apfelbäumen  Apfelsinen,
etwas sauer für die zuckersüßen Ballerinen.
Die Zenzi kann vor Luftnot nur noch lallen
während die Früchte   von den Bäumen fallen,
und fünf  Katzen, die auch oben saßen  
und die Schalen von den Apfelsinen fraßen. 
Der Moderator hat die schönsten  Exemplare aufgehoben
und zwischen die  Mandarinen heimlich geschoben. 
dann entweicht ihm beim Bücken ein Furz
Kaum zu hören im Trubel, er war auch nur  kurz..

Jetzt erklingt das Lied der gälischen  Nachtigallen,
die  am Äquator geröstet   vom Himmel fallen.
Ein Schneemann tröstet sie weinend und sagt “Ach!”
Dann schmettert er ein Trinklied von Kleist oder  Bach.
Zu früh, eine Arie  von Dieter B.  sollte kommen 
Der Regisseur flucht und guckt beklommen
Dann endet der Genuß mit Zischen und Knarren
zu hoch war der Strom für die Elektrogitarren.

Die Schönlinge und ihre Tanten schmollen
die Apfelsinen halbfaul  von der Bühne rollen.
Angegriffen wirken auch die Mandarinen,
die vorher frisch und appetitlich  schienen.
Ein   Nikolaus, noch von der Bescherung matt
Das “Lied an die Freude”  freudlos gesungen hat,
publikumswirksam  verbessert  in  Englisch
Der Beifall auf Kommando war überschwenglich 
und niemand davon Kenntnis nimmt,
daß die Klaviere jämmerlich  verstimmt. 
Der  Anonymus hat sich  im Grab gerollt
weil ihn niemand fragte, wie er es hätte  gewollt. 


Jetzt kommt das Kommando  “Prost!”
Ab geht mit Donnern  die “Washington Post.”
Die Künstler werden in die Ferne schweifen 
die verstummten  Gitarren sollen pfeifen.
die verstimmten Klaviere  im staccato  hämmern
bis es den Fernsehgöttern  wird  dämmern.
Das Alphornorchester beginnt frische  Luft zu holen 
für das “Hallelujah in Cis” von Ludwig  van Bohlen
und der alte Mozart ist auch wieder  dabei   
mit seinem “Säbeltanz” aus “Die Brücke am Kwai”

Die musikalische Weltreise beginnt mit Sambaklängen
dann kommen Ohrwürmer bei denen man mitsingen kann. 
Der wilde Weste grüßt mit Country-Gesängen
dann ist der Soldat jetzt ohne Gasmaske  dran.

Er singt mit mäßigem  Gefühl 
ein kleines Lied als Zwischenspiel:

“Drei Eulen, umhüllt mit sieben Schleiern, 
wollen in Las Vegas  Kirchweih  feiern
Am Amazonas die Wintersonnenwende...”

Das war´s, er kommt nicht mehr zum Ende
Szenenapplaus braudet auf, doch nicht für ihn
und auch nicht für das Lied wie´s schien   
Auf der Bühne erscheinen die beiden Dicken
Vom Publikum empfangen mit  Entzücken   
Sie  wollten nicht nicht mehr länger warten.
weil sie schon zu lang auf ihren Auftritt harrten. 
Mit standing Ovationen werden sie empfangen 
Die Eulen sind stumm  und traurig abgegangen
gefolgt von Dudelsäcken, Harfen und Klavieren. 
Auch die Hulamädchen wollen keine Zeit verlieren. 

Es verschwinden auch die Fahnen samt der Träger
Der  Oberförster mit Flöte  und die  Kaiserjäger
die Amis ergreifen die Flucht in gemessenen  Trab,
Jetzt geht die Post für sie  und nach hinten ab.  
Der Regisseur hat von allen  Pflichten sie entbunden,
sie haben das Weite gesucht und hoffentlich gefunden.   
Die Alphörner wollten den Radetzki-Marsch noch bringen   
doch die Dicken vorne schon ihr Playback singen.

Zweistimmig  mit Herz und Schmerz
der eine mit Schmelz, der andere die Terz. 
Dann wird bejubelt  der Franzi vom Hintersee
Er bringt den  Hit  “Auf dem Rücken zum Schnee!”
Das  “Gebet einer Jungfrau” schmettert eine Tuba 
die eingeflogen  in letzter Minute aus Aruba. 
Den Lukas haut mit Kraft die Almhüttner Rosi 
und greift in die Vollen  in Krachlederhosi.
Sie bringt das  “Edelweis im Alpenglühen”
und den “Duft der Rosen”, die im Eismeer  blühen 
Ein Trompeter bläst einen Ton von Zeit zu Zeit, 
er ist mit der Ausbildung noch nicht so weit. 

Alle sind sie da, mit Rang und Namen 
weil sie ja schon immer  kamen
um Lust zu bringen, manchmal live,
die Stars und Sterne mit und ohne Schweif.
An  meiner Haustür hat es Sturm geklingelt.
Warum jetzt, wo es endlich richtig tingelt.
im Zet de Äff und auch im Ersten von  der ARD,
Hintern und Schienbein  tun noch  weh.
Ich quäl mich  zum Fenster mit Verdruß 
Wer verhunst mir meinen  Kunstgenuß?

Was seh´ ich da, oh welche Wonne!?
dort steht meines Herzens hellste Sonne
frierend mit zwei Rollmopsgläsern  in der Hand.
Wo kommt sie  her, vom  Nordpol oder Wolgastrand? 
Vergessen sind die  Schmerzen, ich eile  zur Tür 
“Willkommen,  gib die Rollmöpse mir!”

Sie guckt mich an und sagt  verdutzt:
“Deine Hose ist zerrissen und verschmutzt!
Dein  Gesicht zerdellert und die Nase  krumm
Bist du zu den  Boxern  gegangen? 
Boxen ist gesund und Skifahren  dumm. 
Warum hast du nicht früher angefangen?”

Dann  öffnet sie die  Reisetaschen
und holt heraus  Champagnerflaschen
und viele feine  Köstlichkeiten
um frohe Stunden zu bereiten.
Im Fernsehen hör ich Jubel  und Applaus 
schnell mach ich die Kiste aus.
Verrückt,  nie hätte ich  gewettet:
Mein liebster Gast - der Abend  ist gerettet!
Was wir jetzt machen, das ist klar.
Servus - und guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr! 

  :bussi:    :bussi: 



Gruß Avor



Aus gegebenem Anlaß noch

*Das Allerletzte*

(zur besseren Lesbarkeit ausnahmsweise in verständlichem Deutsch)

Sorry!  Die  Freunde gehobener  Dichtkunst bitte ich tausendmal feierlichst um Verzeihung  ob der mehr oder weniger banalen, tiefgreifenden und auch sonst  in tiefstem Niveau angesiedelten Texte, nicht minder die äußerst tiefgeistigen und sinnentleerten, wenig gehaltvollen geistlosen Ergüsse und Seitensprünge übelster Art, die jeden kulturell normal Denkenden in tiefste Ratlosigkeit stürzen müssen,  desgleichen auch ehrbare Mitbürger  aus Politik, Wirtschaft - P r o s t ! -
und anderem halbseidenen Gewerbe, deren Wirken für unser aller Wohl  
aus niedrigsten Beweggründen von mir in niederträchtigster Art und Weise verbal und unverdient geschändet und verschandelt wurden mit allzu vordergründigen Hinterhältigkeiten und wenig glaubhaft dargebrachten, nur oberflächlich verallgemeinernden  Gemeinheiten, die wenig konstruktiv sind und sich daher nur dessaströs für das Gesunden der  eh schon stark gebeutelten Allgemeinheit verdummend auswirken müssen.  P r o s t !

P r o s t !


An dieser Stelle bitte ich auch alle kulturellen Einrichtungen unseres Landes wie Fernsehen, Presse,  oder die unermüdlich in der Musikindustrie schaffenden Denker, Techniker, Handwerker wie auch  Sänger, Musiker und auch große  Künstler masculoiner oder 
femininer Veranklagung oder nur fingerfertig gewandte normalo denkende Damjen und Herrewn wegen meiner unverzeilichen, nur wegen des niederen Instinktes der “besseren Reimbarkeit” vorgebrachten und wenig glaubhaften Schilderungen ernhsthafter Großereignisse  um Verzeihung wobei noch zu erwähnen ist, daß eventueloloe Namensglei8chhei8ten oder Ähnlichzkiei8ten  mit Geschehnissen 
aus den der letzten fünf Jahrhunderten zufäüllig wäühren wi8e auch wenig aus P r o s t !  - schlechzt rechzerchziertenh Quallen un zumindest unbeabsichtigr  gewo9llt oder ungeweollt im Hirnblock au  P r o 7s t ! -  Thzasachzenbbrichte  odrer ertthgzunkienhenr und verhzlogener Gebwrichten aus Zeitlungen so guht wie fast gut alololoen Weg unjd Zeitgesossen  - P r o s t ! - bedrücksichtigt und tollstämndig 
i angesessenstgerer Form und wenigstens ausgegesessenst wa  denkbar ist zu7 denhkien zu ... P r o s t ! - denken ...als  ... rücklenmkarkisloos  zu Ghöör zu bringen ...?? -P r s t  $ - was die Spratzen, Truthzähne und Hornoxchsten schon von Rindesbeienen an vcon den Kirchthümern und däc hern p0ßfei9fenjh...  pfeigfe8n....pfei9fen... pß... pf  ... pf...pfiff..zfen.. SCH... {self edit} ... p0fei8ffen.

Proo...s....sct ?

    

(Die verieznelten Tiepfehler kromm6en  vom kapptten aslten Kiuebord und  nioett vom Alkolol suff  -Prost! -  was wo jetz wi9der rfepßarisirt uund neu dzaungelo0adet is. ) 

Hockflacht8ungstoll !

gez. A...szhl.. 7 {self edit}  vor

 :bang:  :bang:  :bang: 


Sorry - trotzdem Euch allen  ein  schönes und friedvolles Neues Jahr
und Einsicht  den ewig Unbelehrbaren! Auch ich will es auch versuchen
und gelobe Besserung!?


----------



## Avor (10 Januar 2006)

*Öfter mal was Neues.*


 :splat: 

“Ich will endlich mal  was Neues!
sagt immer meine  Frau.
“Ja, Schatz,” sag ich und bereu´ es,
denn mein Konto ist  schon mehr als  flau. 

“Du bist hübsch, hast schöne  Kleider
und  mich, deinen doch so treuen Mann!”
“Mann? Ein  Scheusal bist du leider
mit dem man sich nicht zeigen kann. “
Häßlich bist du und verkommen,
ein versoffenes und stinkendes  Subjekt.
Hast das ganz Geld für Schnaps genommen
bist in der Gosse gelandet,  ganz verdreckt. 

Nach der Lektion ist sie gegangen,
zu einem  Kurs für  ihre Weiterbildung
Die höchste  Weisheit möchte sie erlangen
bei einem  Guro übt sie Wingjuinfjunjg.

Den roten Gürtel hat sie schon errungen
im Schattenboxen und im Freistilringen. 
Auch Wunderheilung ist ihr schon gelungen,    
kann schon  über ihre  Schatten springen.
Meine liebe Frau, sie ist so stark und klug, 
sie nimmt mir alles, auch die Alltagssorgen.
Manch Bösewicht sie in die Flucht schon schlug,
in ihrer Nähe bin ich sicher und geborgen. 

In der Flasche  Schnaps zum Schlafengehen
sind nur noch ein paar Tröpf´chen drin.
Ein weißes  Mäus´chen kann ich schwimmen sehen.
Dann schwindet mir der letzte Sinn.   

Als ich am Morgen in den Spiegel guckte
sah ich nicht wie gewöhnlich mein  Gesicht.
Das Blut vor Schreck mir  in den Adern zuckte,
was soll der Quatsch, das bin ich nicht!
Nur  meine  Krawatte erkenn ich und das Hemd,
was  ist mit mir  geschehen als ich schlief?
Diese schreckliche  Fratze ist mir fremd
alles ist blau , verbogen  und schief. 
Die Nase ist  geschwollen  und dick
Stirn und  Wangen sind blutunterlaufen.
Ein Gespenst seh´ ich mit traurigem Blick.
Kommt so etwas  vom Saufen?

Ich bin es, wahrhaftig ,  ein armer Hund .
Meine Frau hat mich im Schlaf  verprügelt,
wie so oft , doch zu welchem Grund
liebt sie mich so schmerzlich und  so ungezügelt?

Das sei Winghjunngswunjung, tut sie mir kund. 
Sogar vom TÜV geprüft zum Selbermachen.
“Chinesisches Überlebenstraing ist gesund!  
Man kann  Gutes tun mit solchen Sachen.
Dein Gesicht ist häßlich, verschroben und  schief
es entspricht nicht mehr den Normen.
Grob ist dein Mund, heraus kommt nur Mief
Die Nase und Wangen muß  man neu formen. “
Du hast Pickel, bist maulfaul und dumm,
hast kein Herz und auch sonst kein Gefühl
hast einen Buckel und bist ganz krumm,
ein Nobody auch, ein Neutrum ohne Profil.”
Die Wangen hängen nach unten ganz tief 
umgeben  von lapprigen Tränensäcken. 
Als Schnaps kommt aus den Augen der Trief.
Zu neuem Leben muß man dich erwecken. “

“Laß doch die Chinesen machen, was sie wollen, 
für mich hat das doch alles keinen Sinn,
was nützt es, wenn die  Knollennase aufgequollen.
Laß mich doch bitte bitte,  wie ich bin.” 

Dann geht es Schlag auf Schlag mit wingtjungfzwing 
Schwere Brecher treffen zielgenau in mein  Gesicht.
Aufwärtshaken  straffen das runterhängende Kinn
Sie hämmert auf mich ein  wie´s jüngste Gericht. 
Die Liebste flucht und schreit, ist wie von Sinnen.
Sind das die Früchte  ihrer  Weiterbildung?
Chinesische Laute aus ihrem deutschen Mund entrinnen.
Das sei  die neue Art  der Selbstwertfindung.

Betäubt vom nächsten Aufwärtschlag,
der mir die Zähne in den Schädel drückte
ich hilflos wimmernd auf dem Boden lag 
und halbtot dem hiesigen Leben entrückte.

“Deine Nase ist nicht mehr so krumm!”
Hör ich sie aus weiter Ferne sagen 
Du guckst auch nicht mehr ganz so dumm 
Die Stufe zwei mußt du jetzt noch ertragen.

Wieder donnert sie los in blanker Wut
sie stöhnt und treibt es immer toller 
Erbarmen will ich rufen, es ist gut
Nein, die Stufe drei sei wirkungsvoller.
Wieder  schwanden mir die Sinne
Alles um mich herum wird  trist und grau.
Ich sah mich im Netz gefangen einer Spinne
mit den  schwarzen  Augen meiner Frau.

Ich kam zu mir, sie schüttelt  den Kopf.
Ob ich jetzt schöner sei, wollte ich wissen. 
“Du bist immer noch der gleiche Sauertopf .
Die Stufe fünf wirst du noch ertragen  müssen.

Was hab´ ich getan dem Volke der Chinesen?
Warum muß ich erdulden solche Qualen und Not 
Mit meiner Visage war ich glücklich gewesen,
Warum haut mich die Alte  jetzt so tot?

Fernöstliche Gesänge wiegen mich in tiefen Schlaf
Ich kann  verstehen jetzt die fremden  Worte: 
“Deine Mutter ist schön, dein Vater ein Schaf.
Eine weiße Frau  erwartet dich jetzt  an der Pforte.”

Dann wird es hell
und es geht  ganz schnell,
Schon wieder werde ich verprügelt 
jetzt auf den blanken Hintern ungezügelt. 

“Dadada” hör ich dann,  “bababab” und “dididi”
Von fremden Leuten werde ich  neugierig beäugt
Ich frage: “Was ist passiert mit mir und wie?
Was soll die Frau, die mich so komisch säugt?”
Sie sagt freundlich  “Mama”, etwas leise  und lind
Jemand ruft :  “Es ist ein Junge, ein schönes Kind!”


 0 

Auf ein Neues

Avor


----------



## Avor (14 Januar 2006)

*Süße Geheimnisse*


Tante Klara geht ins Herrenzimmer,
dort steht stolz, in Gips gegossen 
Onkel Ewald lebensgroß   wie immer,
der sein zu kurzes Leben gern  genossen. 

Die Katze schnurrt an  Ewalds Beinen,
Tante Klara hat noch etwas Staub gewischt
bevor die Nachbarsdamen hier erscheinen
und zum Knabbern   etwas aufgetischt.

Heute, so wie Samstags immer
spielt man Romé und Kanaster.
Der alte Gast im neuen Damenimmer
wartet auch,   geformt in Alabaster

Auch er wird  noch  vom Staub befreit
und einer Spinne, die sich auf ihm niederließ.
“Ach Ewald, war das eine schöne Zeit
als ich noch  Klärchen hieß.”

Doch Ewald blieb stumm, hat nichts gesagt 
hat sich auch nicht viel  dabei gedacht.
Klara, an der der Zahn der Zeit genagt
hat sich dann noch  für ihn  fein gemacht. 

Dann kamen sie, die Romédamen
und haben gezockt und beschissen wie immer
auch nicht vor Ewald  Rücksicht nahmen
der bewacht sein altes  Herrenzimmer
.
Dummheiten  haben sie auch  gemacht
gewagte Witze sich erzählt
und ohne Reue darüber  noch gelacht
wenn jemand  in der Wortwahl sich verwählt.

Sie haben gelästert ohne Respekt
über Superstars in Musik und Politik  
wo  nur wird Blödsinn ausgeheckt
“Haben die im Hirn denn einen Knick?”

Ewald war nicht aufgelegt zum Scherzen
er dachte wohl an seine Jugendsünden 
Tante Klara hatte Magenschmerzen
“Wenn nur die Weiber bald verschwinden” 

Das denkt auch Ewald,  eingegipst
mit sich noch nicht  im Reinen,
Die Damen aber  sind beschwipst. 
auch Klara jetzt, es ist zum Weinen. 

So vergingen  noch zwei Stunden
sie wollten noch kein Ende finden
zockten und soffen  noch zwei Runden
um den Durst zu überwinden. 

Dann wankte die erste zur  Tür, verschwitzt 
und sagte laut  was  die anderen nur dachten, 
mit einem Seitenblick zu Ewald, ganz verschmitzt
doch die anderen nicht darüber lachten.

Tante Klara kämpfte mit den Tränen
denn die Botschaft, die sie hörte war nicht nett.
die Nachbarin beeilt sich,  zu erwähnen
“Ewald, du warst der Beste in meinem Bett! “

 :bussi: 

Gute Verrichtung,  möglichst im eigenen Bett. 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (14 Januar 2006)

Süße Geheimnisse, Teil Zwei

Die Labertaschen waren bald verschwunden,
sternhagelvoll, sie schwankten zum Frisör,
und Tante Klara leckte grimmig ihre Wunden
bei drei, vier, sechs Glas Kirschlikör.

Auf Rache stand der Sinn  der Tante 
zunächst mal an dem ungetreuen Gatten, 
Gedankenvoll  begaffte sie die weiße Wampe
des Gipsernen,  vom Stamm der Ratten.

Wie sie sich aufgeopfert hat für Ewald
und ihre besten Jahre gab sie ihm, ganz klar.
Nun ja, bis auf die zwei, drei Mal halt, 
wo sie ein ganz klein wenig untreu war. 

Was soll' s, das konn' t sie so nicht stehen lassen,
schleppte den großen Vorschlaghammer her. 
Es rummste herrlich wie zerbroch' ne Tassen
der blöde Gipskerl fiel ganz tief und schwer. 

Die Katze panisch in den Garten rannte,
die Spinne war verstört, das arme Tier, 
als Tante Klara ihren geilen Gatten
mit Lust pulverisierte jetzt und hier.

Mit Wasser rührte sie den Staub an,
mit Sorgfalt, sparsam, schon aus Tradition.
Sie mischte Gipsbrei, kreativ wie dann und wann
zum letzten guten Nutzen, wenn schon, denn schon. 

Im Keller war so langsam eine Spalte 
in Mauerwerk geraten, mit der Zeit.
In diese klatschte sie die Gatten-Pampe,
die Teil des Hauses wurde, mal ganz breit. 

Unpässlich war die Nachbarin, jedoch ihr fester Mann
erlaubte Klara, den Stördienst anzurufen, denn,  
die Leitung funktioniere nicht, so ab und an, 
doch rief sie kurz mal an bei Em Ce Em......


----------



## Avor (15 Januar 2006)

“augenreib” und “staun”. 

Da wagt sich doch so ein Küken in das Reich der Dichter und Denker und verpaßt einem abendfüllenden Avor-Werk so ganz Knall und Fall  einen zweiten Teil, daß selbst die Großmeister  vor Neid erblassen müssen . Eine Rückenmarkslosigkeit sondershausen!

Trotzdem herzlich willkommen im Club, liebe Adele! :bussi: 

Dein Einstieg war gekonnt, doch er stimmte mich sehr traurig, weil Du meinen lieben Onkel Ewald so brutal und gnadenlos aus dieser Welt befördert hast. Mit einem Vorschlaghammer auch noch ,  wo ich doch gerade mit Inbrunst dabei war, sein angekratztes Ego und seine in Gips ertarrte Psyche wieder zu neuem Leben zu erwecken. 

So ist die Jugend heutzutage.  Aber ich war ja auch mal jung und nicht so zartbesaitet wie heute. In diesem Sinne widme ich Dir mit einem lachenden und weinenden Auge  ein kleines, unbedeutendes Meisterwerk. Entlehnt einem längst vergessenen, deutschsprachigem Volkslied..


Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär und kein schwarzer Rabe
würd´ ich unter Vögeln vogeln und dichten bei Dir.
Doch weil ich keine Flügel mehr habe 
trink ich zu Deinem Wohl  jetzt noch ein Bier !  




Schönen Sonntag und frohes Dichten    

wünscht  Avor


----------



## Adele (15 Januar 2006)

Noch ein gemeinsames Machwerk von Avor und Adele zu Thema Raben    

Avor:

Ach Avor, du pechschwarzer Rabe, 
wenn ich ein Vöglein wär, flög ich zu dir! 
wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe, 
ich würde dir spendieren auch ein Bier 

Bier für einen Raben? 
Adele du bist gemein 
Raben wollen Küchenschaben 
und geröstet sollen sie sein. 

Auf dem Rasen stehn drei Raben 
und fressen fleißig Küchenschaben. 
Da kommen dreißig frische Knaben 
und wollen die drei Raben haben. 

Was soll der Quatsch Adele 
das ist doch kein Gedicht 
das ist Kultur-Gequäle 
damit verlierst du dein Gesicht. 

Gern wär ich eine Gans 
dann wäre alles anders 
meine Sohne hießen Albert Fritz und Hans, 
ich wär die Gräfin von und Durcheinanders. 

Dann wär ich ein wilder Hai 
und würde Dir die Zähne zeigen 
doch die wackeln, Sauerei 
mach mir einen Sauerbrei.

Adele:

Was hast Du nur mit den Raben, mein Lieber?
Die Viecher können doch gar nichts dafür
dass Dein Gebiss geht langsam hinüber
und die Knochen klappern neben der Tür.

Die armen Tierchen sind doch Gourmets, 
vom besten Käse wollen sie naschen, 
und gönn' ihnen wenigstens noch einen Keks, 
nachdem sie sich vorher die Krallen gewaschen.

So geht es nicht weiter, mein lieber Avor. 
Du bekommst noch Stress mit dem Tierschutzverein.
Und nach dem Keks noch ein Bier, vielleicht auch davor,
das wäre doch auch für euch Raben ganz fein.

Hast Du von Kultur überhaupt eine Ahnung, 
und wusstest Du schon, dass ein wenig Geschmier
ganz emotional, aus dem Bauch raus, als Mahnung
mehr wert ist, als der Rubens von Dir?

Ach Avor, Du pechschwarzer Rabe,
wär' ich ein Vöglein, wär' ich auf der Flucht,
weil ich reichlich Respekt vor der Katze habe, 
die Dich so regelmäßig besucht


----------



## Avor (16 Januar 2006)

*Nachtlied für Adele*



"Ich bin ein armer Hund ,
mir hilft kein Tierschutzbund."
stöhnt ein alter Straßenköter,
dann war er tot und wurde immer töter.

 0 


Gut´s Nächtle wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (16 Januar 2006)

Immer töterer Hund   

Du dummer Köter  warst zu früh gestorben,
vielleicht kriegt man Dich irgendwie ja wieder hin.   
Denn Wunder gibt es immer wieder, heut' und morgen,
dank Gentechnologie, Operationen und Kernspin. 

Tante Klara,  des Dramas nächster Teil

So langsam war' s, dass Tante Klara, alleine sich nicht mehr gefiel,
Was für zu Hause suchte sie, und Nettes für ihren großen Zeh,
doch mit dem Täschchen wedeln war nicht ganz ihr Stil.
Sie schaute deshalb nach im Internet unter de.

Entzückt kramte sie rum, frei nach dem Motto:
so viele Kerle, ganz für sie alleine
das war so schön, fast wie im Katalog von Otto, 
hier würd' er wohl zu finden sein, der Eine.

Gefunden hat sie ihn zuletzt bei Ebay
gebraucht zwar, doch er war nicht furchtbar teuer,
und hatte auch noch eine Rückgebgarantie.
Das machte ihn der Tante recht geheuer.

Und Staub auf wischen konnt' er schließlich auch, 
per Wedel, Mop und mit dem Lappen,
das war in Klaras Haushalt immer guter Brauch,
trotz krummer Beine könnt' es mit ihm klappen. 

Sie testete ihn gründlich aus auf Herz und Nieren
und auch im Bett, er war wohl zu gebrauchen.
Doch hatte Theodor, der Smarte, ihr verschwiegen,
Karnevalsprinz war er, dazu noch Raucher.

Das Internet-Geschäft ward ihr ganz schnell zum Graus.
Beschiss! schrie da die Tante zornig, unumwunden.
Wie krieg' ich den per Umtausch wieder raus, 
doch ach du Schreck, der Online-Händler blieb verschwunden.

So, lieber Avor. Theodor ist jetzt Dein Job. Oder kippst Du ihn gleich von der Kante? Umtausch leider nicht möglich! 
 :holy:


----------



## Avor (16 Januar 2006)

*Schon wieder was Neues?*


Adele nein, so geht das nicht
du kannst mir keinen neuen Namen geben.
wo mein Weib neu  formte  mein Gesicht, 
will wenigstens  für dich als  Avor weiterleben. 

Avor als Theodor im Fußballtor 
Karnevalsprinz - welch eine Witzfigur.
Superstar mit kleinem Mann im Ohr.
Nein ich liebe die Kultur!

Die Gestalten die man bei Obi kriegt,
können mit mir nicht konkurrieren 
mit Höchstgebot, das bei zwei Euro liegt
damit kannst du dich nicht zieren. 

Meine Katze ist schon ganz verstört
vor der Du hast die Flucht ergriffen. 
Als sie den Namen Theodor gehört 
hat sie mich zornig angepfiffen. 

Sie ist ganz krank und nicht gesund
sie frißt Raben pur, ein Schmarren
kaputt die Lunge, der Schlund ist wund
Nach der Mahlzeit raucht sie gern Zigarren.  

Mein Rat in Sachen Theodor ist teuer
mach´s wie Tante Klara, gipse ihn doch ein 
oder leg in eine Kühlbox  dieses  Ungeheuer.
In Notzeiten wirst du dankbar sein. 

 :tröst: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (16 Januar 2006)

Oh ja, Avaor und Adele:
Welch ein schönes Reimgespann!
Wobei ich gar nicht verhehle,
das ich dies so gut nicht kann.

Pointen, spielend leicht wie eine Feder,
werft ihr spielerisch euch zu.
So gut kann das ja nicht jeder
doch bei euch gelingt's im Nu.

 0


----------



## Avor (16 Januar 2006)

Horch wer kommt von draußen rein? 
Das kann doch nur der Reinhard sein. "freu"



Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (17 Januar 2006)

*Böse Überraschung*


Blasmusik und Polizeisirenen
haben mich im Schlaf geweckt,
dann hör ich´s krachen und ein Dröhnen, 
ich renn zur Tür, total  erschreckt.

Ein Chaos habe ich erblickt
auf der Straße vor dem Haus.
Tante Klara in der Mitte, nicht entzückt, 
sie weint und ruft: “Es ist ein Graus!” 

Ein Fuhrwerk  quer und umgefallen,
davor ein Streifenwagen stark  verbeult .
Maskierte auf der Erde liegend lallen
die Musik verstummt nur  Tante Klara heult.

Was ist geschehen?  will ich fragen,
dann lag ich auf dem harten Plaster
zwischen Musikanten, die sich redlich plagen.
“Glatteis” ruft ein Polizist , “das ist ein Laster!” 

Um  wieder auf die Beine zu kommen, 
bitte ich Tante Klara, mich  zu stützen ,
doch sie ist noch ganz benommen
und ruft, “das wird dir nicht viel nützen !”

Dann lag auch sie und schrie erschrocken :
“Wo ist mein  Theodor nur  abgeblieben.
Mein Fastnachtsprinz und Wonnebrocken 
den ich bei Ebuy billig aufgetrieben?”

"Als Ersatz für Ewald, sozusagen 
ist der Typ nur dritte Wahl.
Aber ich muß es mit ihm wagen ,
gekauft ist gekauft, ist eine  Qual.”

Dann steht er da , der gesteigerte Mann. 
Bunt gefrackt und mit Orden behängt
hilflos zitternd  er sich nicht bücken kann,
weil er im Narrenkostüm so  eingezwängt.

Dann aber kam auch er  ins Wanken
und fiel zu Boden wie ein Blumentopf.
Ich wollte  mich  bei ihm bedanken, 
doch er liegt genau auf meinem Kopf. 

Dann schwanden mir die Sinne,
hör´ im Jenseits  eine Engelsstimme:
"Avor" haucht sie und fragt zärtlich was mir  fehle.
Der Engel war die Nachtschwester Adele.



 0 


Gruß an alle ebenfalls vom Glatteis geschädigten.

Avor


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Klar doch, lieber Avor, sanft wie nie je zuvor.
An Karneval schmeiß ich mich wieder in den weißen Kittel
und sing als Bass nebst aller Mittel
ganz fröhlich mit im Männerchor


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Der Liebe Opfer 

Gar wankelmütig sind die Weiber oft,
in Sachen Liebe manchmal ganz besonders.
Sonst hätte Klara eben kaum gehofft,
im Eis den Theo los zu werden, samt und sonders. 

Und Tantchens Schädel brummte wie noch nie.
Wie sollt' den Theodor sie bloß  entsorgen?
Nie wieder, wusste sie, kauft sie bei Ebay, 
so Manches sollte Frau sich besser borgen.

Das Glatteis! Ja, jetzt kam ihr die Idee
wie eine leuchtend klare Lampe.
Rasch packte sie das bunte Bündel an der Wampe 
den Avor ließ sie liegen, kalt im Schnee.  

Zum Tiefkühltruhe trug sie Theo wohl 
und schmiss ihn rein, samt aller Orden.
Er passte gut, geschmiegt am Rosenkohl 
Sagt mal im Ernst, nennt man das wirklich morden?

Nun ruhten beide tief im dunklen Keller
der Liebe Opfer dicht an dicht,
als Mauerspachtelmasse Ewald, auch nicht heller,
als Theo, dessen Leben kühl  erlischt.

Doch hätt' man es sich denken können,
die Seelen hielten fest an dieser Welt
sie kamen ins Gespräch, ins Klönen
über dies und das, und auch das liebe Geld.

Sie sagten "brxxrt und brrttum und auch Gänseklein"
(als Geist, da spricht man anders, müsst Ihr wissen)
und kamen schließlich miteinander überein:
Was sie vermissten, war ein weiches Kissen.
 8)


----------



## Reinhard (17 Januar 2006)

So brummt die Tiefkühltruhe vor sich hin
und Klara konnte da nur staunen
der Geistersprache entnahm sie keinen Sinn
sie hörte nur dumpfgurgelnd raunen.

So hört sie nicht die Pläne schmieden
dem Elend endlich zu entflieh'n
"Auch wenn wir schon dahingeschieden,
wir müssen dennoch weiter ziehn!"



So, jetzt ihr wieder
 :bussi:


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Hallo Reinhard
Jetzt haben wir in unsrem Bunde den Dritten,
aus Spaß hätt ich mir fast in den Finger geschnitten.
 :wave: 
Gruß
Adele

Avor, wo bist Du?? Mir fällt nix ein  :help:


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2006)

Unsere Forenpoeten haben Nachwuchs  :thumb:


----------



## Adele (17 Januar 2006)

Genau! Und wenn ich erst mal den Windeln entwachsen bin, dann darf ich auch mal mehr schreiben, als dadada und bäbäbä. Wenn ich mal groß bin, dann werde ich nämlich Goethe! Ätsch!!!  
 :laber:


----------



## Reinhard (17 Januar 2006)

Adele, bitte leg' das Messer zur Seite!


Und so erheben sich die Geister
erst Theo aus dem Tiefkühlschrank,
dann Ewald, einstmals Mauerkleister
und beide stammeln "Geist sei dank!"

Und schauderhaft entschweben beide
aus des Kellergewölbes Gruft
und schwören das nun Klara leide,
"Ja büßen soll sie, dieser Schuft!"

Jetzt 'ne Idee, Adele?
 :tröst:


----------



## Avor (17 Januar 2006)

So Tante Klara, das mußte sein,
Du hast´s getrieben auf die Spitze !
Onkel Ewald hast du, wie gemein
geschmiert in eine Mauerritze
und Theodor im Eisfach tiefgefroren,
wo er doch als Narrenprinz geboren. 

Sollt  er diesem Leben so entrücken?
Nur einen dummen Sauerkohl beglücken, 
der stumm daneben liegt im Eise
und dir morgen dient als Mittagsspeise?

Du triebst ein böses Spiel, ich war entsetzt.
Selbst wenn Theodor war ziemlich billig
und mich beim Glatteis hat am Kopf verletzt.
Schwester Adele pflegt mich gut und  willig.

Er ist ein Mensch wie Du und ich!
Reinhard hat ihn wieder aufgetaut,
jetzt ist er fast schon  wieder  frisch. 
Tante Klara, du hast Mist gebaut:
Abgelegte Männer darf man nicht verscharren!
und zu schnödem Gipsbrei degradieren.
Laß Theodor jetzt geh´n zu seinen Narren,
Ewald soll das Damenzimmer tapezieren.


Guts Nächtle

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (18 Januar 2006)

Kleine Erholungspause von Tante Klara

Sinnentleertes Chaos              

Erbärmlich hat heute mein Wecker gebimmelt,
auch von draußen höre ich einen Riesen-Radau,
auf der Straße hat es ganz furchtbar gewimmelt, 
noch ist nicht ganz klar, ist es Tag oder Traum.

Trojanische Pferde galoppieren vorbei,
sollten die nicht schon längst in Troja sein?

Verdrossen ein Rauschgoldengel drein blickt,
er hat sich verspätet, so 'n Missgeschick.

Ein Spammer seine Mail in der Menge verlor,
jetzt ist er verzweifelt, der arme Tor.

Vier Rentenkassen sind ganz verstört,
sie haben vom hohen Alter gehört. 

Ein Dialer hat sich in der Hecke versteckt, 
von wo er die nächste Untat ausheckt. 

Drei Trolle im Stress sich fast schon prügeln, 
sie müssen den Zug nach Norway noch kriegen.

Zwei Krähen simsen einander zu, 
die eine simst "kra", die And're simst "bu"

Eine Mehrwertdienstnummer kann nicht mehr warten,
sie ruft ihren Fan an, einen ganz Zarten.  

Ein Online-Shop ist plötzlich verschwunden,
In der Firewall hat man ihn wieder gefunden.

Ein Rudel Handys versperrt die Straße, 
verirrt auf dem Weg zur Rufnummerngasse.

Nur oben am Himmel, man mag es kaum glauben, 
da kreisen erheitert zwei weiße Tauben.

  :sun:


----------



## stieglitz (18 Januar 2006)

Ich beantrage, Adel, den Titel *Forumspoetin* zu verleihen. :lol:


----------



## Adele (18 Januar 2006)

Au ja. Ich auch einen Orden haben wollen. Dann ich habe fertig mit Windeln wechseln.

 :smiley:  :bla:  :holy:


----------



## Avor (18 Januar 2006)

*Andere Länder ...*



Ein brasilianisches Perlhuhn sagt “Oi”,
plustert sich auf und setzt sich in´s Stroh..
Dann legte es ein großes,  dickes Ei
und war  sichtlich erleichtert und  froh.

“Oi”, sagte es  zum zweiten Male
nachdem es das Ei gesehen,
und legte  noch eins ohne Schale,
und ging  embora, als wäre nichts gescheh´n.

Unterwegs auf einem Rübenacker
kam der Perlhahn auf einer  Schneegans  geritten
Zoff gab es und  ein Mords-Gegacker.
Der Perlhahn sagte “ta, - so sind nun mal die Sitten.”

Das Perlhuhn hat  beleidigt sich entfernt
Die Schneegans winkt zum Abschied und sagt “Oi”
sie hat die fremden Sitten  schnell  gelernt. 
Doch mit einem  Perlhahn auf dem Rücken, das ist neu.




*Sehnsucht nach Onkel Ewald*

“Wenn ich Tante Klara wär ...” denkt Napoleon, Onkel Ewalds Kater
dann stockt er und duckt sich, er sieht  eine  Maus.
Die erschrickt und betet zum himmlischen Vater:
“Lieber Gott, mach mich  fromm und jag diesen Unmensch hinaus!”  


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (19 Januar 2006)

Tante Klara

Klara ahnte nichts von dem üblen Geplapper,
das Verdrießliches plante beim Äther-Gemurmel.
Es fehlte Beiden an Ketten zum Klappern,
dabei wollten sie ihr doch so gern an die Gurgel.

Ganz heimlich anschleichen wollten sie sich,
sie in Panik versetzen mit Jaulen und Brausen.
Doch die Gesellen kannten die  Klara nicht:
Die konnten Kerle und Geister nicht grausen.

Das Klärchen ward blässlich, jedoch nur ganz kurz.
Geschwind holte sie ihren Staubsauger her, 
den sie auf Vollsaugkraft stellte, es war ihr schnurz,
denn die blassen Gestalten störten doch sehr.

Gemächlich saugte sie dann noch den Teppich,
nebst Katzenhaaren und manchem Getier,
und als sie zufrieden schließlich war fertisch,
kam der Staub auf den Müll, so gegen halb vier. 

So kriegen selbst Geister arge Schmerzen im Knochen,
sie flohen beleidigt ins Herrenzimmer,
als sie aus dem ekligen Dreck warn' gekrochen, 
um sich zu bejammern sich mit großen Gewimmer.

Na Jungs, wie geht es wohl weiter  0


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2006)

*Ruchlose Tat*

:evil: 

Tante Klara, bist du denn von Sinnen?
Was hast du mit den Männern nur gemacht?
Theodor geht auch als Staub  von hinnen?
weil du  um die Ecke ihn gebracht?

Oh Tante Klara mir schwant nichts Gutes,  
was sagst du jetzt den Romédamen  
die am Samstag kommen guten Mutes
weil sie  samstags abends immer kamen?

Den Ewald werden sie vermissen ,
der in der Ecke stand, in Gips gegossen.
Der sich vergnügte einst in ihren Kissen
und ihren Liebeshunger  gern genossen.  

Wie werden sie des anderen Tod ertragen,
den Prinz, den du bei Ebay hast ersteigert?
sie werden dich verfluchen und verklagen.  
In ihren Betten hat der sich nicht geweigert.  

Die Jecken werden ihren Prinz jetzt suchen. 
In deiner Haut möcht ich nicht stecken 
Die Prinzessin wird dich auch verfluchen! 
Müssen alle Männer denn bei dir verrecken?

Napoleon, der Kater ist auch ganz traurig
die Maus war schmackaft, nur die Spinne nicht
und der Gipsstaub juckt im Fell ganz schaurig   
den du nur lieblos weggewischt.

Was hast du gegen Männer, Tante Klara?
Schick sie doch lieber in die Sahara!
Hab Erbarmen mit  der Nachbarinnen Tränen!  
Still! - Ich höre Polizeisirenen. 

Trotzdem noch einen schönen Tag!

wünscht Avor


----------



## technofreak (19 Januar 2006)

ein echter Dichterwettstreit  
 :dafuer: 
Avor, du lebst ja richtig auf   

Gruß
tf


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2006)

TF schrieb



> Avor, du lebst ja richtig auf



In der richtigen  Gesellschaft immer! :bussi: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (19 Januar 2006)

Hoffnungsschimmer

Doch Theodor hatte noch Glück im Unglück,
weil sein Körper noch da war, wenn auch gekühlt
seine Geister-Teilchen sortierte er  zum Stück,
hatte sich lang nicht so mies gefühlt.

Im Zorn wünschte er sich als Hoffnungsschimmer,
dass die Kälte seinen Leib noch erhält, 
(bei Eisbein klappt der Prozess doch auch immer,)
und er noch mal ins Leben rein fällt.

Die Hitze des Zorns zeigte Wirkung, oh Wunder,
er spürte bald Wärme in Nase und Bauch,
doch wurde ihm kalt im Tiefkühlplunder,
wie bekam er jetzt bloß die Truhe auf?

Getröstet, Avor?????   Aber aus der Tiefkühltruhe befreien musst Du ihn selbst  
 :holy:


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2006)

@Adele, :tröst: 

ich find die Antwort!  Wetten?´
wie der Theodor kam aus dem Kühlschrank raus.
Des Menschen Geist sprengt alle Ketten  
in dem Fall wars der Kohl, Tante Klara´s Mittagsschmaus. 

So Du wieder - Reinhard wo bischt?

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2006)

*Theodors Freudengesang*

in a-moll


Welch süßer Duft!
Ich kriege Luft!
Ich  kann es noch nicht fassen:
 Die wollte mich erfrieren lassen
dies  böse Weib 
bei lebendigem Leib,
in ihres  Gefrierschranks Kälte 
sie mein Todersurteil fällte.

Ich reagierte auf die Schnelle
denn diese Furie war nicht helle.
Ich versteckte mich im Kohl
der schon  faul und innen hohl
denn ich war schon eingeschrumpft
und die Gefühle abgestumpft.

So hat die Fäulnis mich erwärmt
und Gott hat sich dann auch erbärmt
als Klara am Computer saß 
und nicht gesehen, was sie aß
weil sie bei Ebay einen Neuen suchte,
ich entfleuchend dieses Weib verfluchte. 

So wurde ich ein zweites mal geboren
und habe Rache diesem Weib geschworen!  
Diese Klara ist nicht klar, 
doch die Geschichte, die ist wahr. 


 :bang:


Einen schönen Abend wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (19 Januar 2006)

*Ewalds Wiedererstehen*

in gips an tante und moll to fill


Im Staubbeutel war's wirklich schlimm gewesen
tyranisiert von diesem Weib.
und auch noch aufgekehrt vom Besen
das soll sie jetzt büßen am eigenen Leib.

Ich schleich mich als Gips in die Zuckerdose
und dann zeig' ich' ihr dann - Stück für Stück
und jeder Würfel den sich sich lose
nimmt, gibt ihr meine Rache zurück.

Auf dass sie wird von innen langsam verkalke.
Sie wird es nicht merken - ich bin auf der Hut!
Unsichtbar über ihr, wie ein Falke.
Und kriege sie schon - und dann wird es gut.

Muss vorher nur noch Theodor befreien,
damit er nicht an ihr ersticke.
Dann sind endlich wir zu zweien
zu beenden die Laune dieser elenden Zicke.

Wir werden uns an der Rache laben:
Ein Drittel kommt unterm Boden vom Keller,
ein Drittel wird im Garten vergraben
und der Rest kommt für den Hund auf den Teller.

Und so wird dieser Fluch nun von uns genommen,
frei sind wir und wollen nun heim.
Klara hat, was sie verdient, bekommen.

Ende Gedicht, letzte Zeile vom Reim...  :bussi: 

 0


----------



## Adele (19 Januar 2006)

Nur nicht so eilig, meine Herren!!!  8) 
Noch habt Ihr die Klara nicht gemeuchelt.
Die Alte kann sich noch ganz gut wehren,
owohl Ihr jetzt Beide Gemeinsamkeit heuchelt.

Doch bevor alle meine Zeilen begaffen,
muss ich nach viel Stress erst einmal schlafen.

Und außerdem: Zwei gegen eine ist gemein!!!!  

:bigcry:  :bigcry:  :bigcry:


----------



## Avor (19 Januar 2006)

Zum Trost:

*Schlaflied für Schwester Adele*

in Es-Dur

Ein Faschingsprinz aus Nordwesatfalen
fährt mit dem Mountenbaik nach Südaustralien.
Weil der Zoll  ihm sein Gefährt hat abgenommen,
ist er  zu Fuß  zurück geschwommen.

Auf dem Ozean in der Nähe vom Äquator
trifft er einen  Eisbär aus dem hohen Norden.
Der   kühlt sich ab mit einem Ventilator,
das  Eis ist ihm   zu heiß geworden.

Süße Träume
 :tröst: 
wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (20 Januar 2006)

*Noch ein Schlaflied für Adele*

Träum', es zirpen Libellen,
mit zarten und hellen 
Stimmen dich in den Traum.
Träum' von Sommernächten
dir das gern brächten,
was der Winter erfüllt jetzt dir kaum.

Gute Nacht
und träum was schönes

 :tröst:


----------



## Adele (20 Januar 2006)

@ Reinhard + Avor   Süüüüüüüß   :love: 

Boah, war das niedlich, fast schon zum Weinen,
das hilft mir sicher beim nächsten Reimen, 
und Klara und Theo doch wieder vereinen,
Und wenn ich die nächsten postings versende
gibt es vielleicht noch ein glückliches Ende,
Mit Ewald als Geist,mit mildem Lächeln, 
und Theo darf Klara frische Luft zufächeln.
(oder so ähnlich) 

Ihr wisst doch: Unbeständig ist der Weiber Sinn
 0


----------



## Adele (20 Januar 2006)

Kleines Intermezzo aus dem Tierreich

Die Zoo-Maus

Viel dummes Gerede gibt' s auch im Zoo, 
und dumpfes Gedankengut sowieso.

Besonders, wenn hier viel Alkohol fließt,
grad', weil man vergorenes Futter genießt.

Voll wie 'ne Haubitze ist heute die Maus,
und gröhlt ganz furchtbar "Ausländer raus!"

Für die Pinguine ist das nicht schön,
jetzt woll' n sie nach Madagaskar geh' n.

Was willst denn Du, empört sich der Hai,
"Ich hab' doch meine Green Card dabei."

Auch der Esel ist sauer, der nicht grade faul ist,
seit Jahren hat er eine Arbeitserlaubnis.

Der Löwe dagegen guckt nur recht dumm,
und kaut weiter auf seinem Steak herum.

Der Elefant jedoch ist darüber verdrossen,
patsch, hat für die Maus es sich ausgesoffen.


Inkonsequenz

Da sind sie bereits, schon kommen sie wieder, 
die dummen Gockel in braunem Gefieder,
und gackern ihre hässlichen Lieder,
verschlingen Döner und Cevapcici.
Das Sushi kann warten, man ist ja kein Vieh.

 :evil:


----------



## Avor (20 Januar 2006)

Noch etwas tierisches fast menschlich:

 

Ein Stinktier reist das Fenster auf und schreit vor Wut:
"Mir stinkt es hier!"
Dar Nachbar ruft: "Dir geht´s noch gut,
du bist  allein und wir sind vier.


 :holy:  :holy:  :holy:  :holy: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (20 Januar 2006)

Vorbei die Woche mit ihrer Last,
vobei Lärm, Hektik und die Hast.
Nun heißt es erstmal abzuschalten;
jetzt soll sich Ruh' um uns entfalten!

In einem Buch sich zu versenken,
um die Gedanken abzulenken;
nach innen sozusagen schauen -
ein Feld von Stille um uns bauen...

Oder: Sich in die Wanne legen,
und über nichts mehr aufzuregen.
Die Dinge, die uns sonst bedrücken,
einfach mal zur Seite rücken.

Nun, Vorschläge macht's sich's leicht,
doch weil kein Mensch dem andern gleicht,
drum versuch' es still und leise
ein jeder doch auf seine Weise...

Ein schönes und ruhiges Wochenende
wünscht Euch Reinhard


----------



## Avor (21 Januar 2006)

*Wie immer*

Tante Klara geht ins Herrenzimmer
um den Gipsstaub wegzuwischen, 
dann duscht sie sich wie Samstags immer,  
sich  für den Romé-Abend zu erfrischen.

Während sie sich mäßig eingeseift, 
Napoleon traurig durch das Zimmer streift
und fragt, als sie sich trocken abgerieben: 
“Wo ist nur Onkel Ewald abgeblieben?" 

Nachdem die Tante  ist erfrischt ,
wird noch was zum Knabbern aufgetischt. 
Brot, belegt mit Käse, Wurst und Schinken.
Fünf Flaschen Trollinger dann noch zum Trinken.

Dann kommen sie, die Nachbarsdamen, 
frohgelaunt und auch frisiert wie immer, 
doch dann  traurig davon Kenntnis nahmen 
daß ihr Ewald sie begrüßt jetzt nimmer. 

Ein Armleuchter steht jetzt dort herum, 
wo   Ewald stand in Gips gegossen 
Wo sie seinen Mannesduft genossen.
Er war keine Leuchte, doch auch nicht dumm.

Niemand macht Witze, erquickend und labend.
Tante Klara guckt streng und selbstgerecht. 
So zieht sich hin wie Gummi  der Abend.
Bis zur dritten Flasche ist die Stimmung schlecht. 

Napoleon ist im Zimmer hin und hergerannt:
“Warum wurde Ewald und nicht ich  verbannt?”
Doch Tante Klara gibt die Antwort nicht. 
Versteinert ist ihr Herz und das Gesicht .

Die Nachbarinnen mit den Romékarten fächeln  
ein warmer Hauch sie jetzt  durchdringt.
Nach tiefer Trauer kommt ein Lächeln:  
Ewalds Stimme in der Ferne klingt .

Sie schauen sich an: Es ist ein Wunder! 
Freude kommt auf , sie jubeln vor Entzücken. 
Der Armleuchter fällt um mit all dem Plunder.
“Ewalds Geist wird in Zukunft uns  beglücken!”.   

 0 

Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (22 Januar 2006)

@ Avor

Was ist den bitte "Mannesduft"????????  8) Das steht hoffentlich nicht für "Nicht gewaschen und nach altem Fisch riechend". Melde mich morgen mit meinem Alter Ego Klara wieder. Schliesslich muss dat Klärchen noch den Theodor in der Tiefkühltruhe vermissen.... Aber heute bin ich nach einem terminreichen Wochenende einfach nur "gaga". (reimt sich übrigens bestens mit DADA). 

Bis denne... 

  :smiley: 

Adele


----------



## Avor (22 Januar 2006)

@Adele,

 :unbekannt:  :gruebel: 


Haste mein vorletztes Posting nich jeseh´n?  Det mit den Schtinktrier?
Nicht gewaschen? Gipsfiguren  darf man nicht waschen sonst faulen sie.  


Bei der Gelegenheit halt  aus dem Hut noch ein kleines Betthupferl:


"Wir gehen jetzt nach Buxtehude,"
sagt der Hans zu seiner Trude,
Aber Trude, die sagt "Nein!"
Darauf der Hans  "Du bist gemein!"

Die Trude weiß ein besseres Mittel: 
"Wir bleiben hier in Wolfenbüttel
und gehen in mein  Bett hinein!"
Da ruft der Hans: "Ja das ist fein!" 

 :bussi: 


Guts Nächtle!

Avor


----------



## Adele (23 Januar 2006)

Oh, Schreck

Dem Ewald,  dem ist es Recht geschehen, 
weil er die Nachbarinnenrunde hat beglückt,
dachte Klara, die deren Blicke gesehen,
sie guckten immer doch ganz verzückt. 

Klara hatte Stil und war auch nicht dämlich,
kürzlich hatte sie noch Shakespeare gelesen,
der Unbeständigen Zähmung, oder so ähnlich.
Wäre Theo doch nicht so ein Gockel gewesen,

sondern wie Petruchio, der starke Werber, 
aus der Komödie des dichtenden Briten, 
den hätte sie nicht entsorgt wie 'nen Sperber,
von dem ließ sich bestimmt gerne gebieten.

Ach ja, Theodor, rasch wollte sie schauen,
wie der sich in seinem Tiefkühlgrab machte,
schnell ließ sie sitzen die noch träumenden Frauen,
und schlich in den Keller, aber ganz sachte.

Sie öffnet' die Truhe, doch was für ein Schreck,
der Theodor, der Entsorgte, war einfach weg.
Nur ein einsamer Orden, den hatt' er verloren, 
lag neben dem Eisbein, wo vorher die Ohren. 

8)


----------



## Avor (24 Januar 2006)

*Stafe muß sein*



Als Tante Klara  im Keller  gewesen 
und sprachlos das  leere Gefrierfach erblickt ,
da war Theodor  wieder vom Eise genesen, 
sah die lustigen Weiber  und war entzückt.  

Er wollte seiner Mörderin den Hintern verdreschen 
doch beim Anblick  der Damen hat er´s vergessen.
Klara erkennt , daß mißlungen ihr  Verbrechen 
hat ängstlich  und  frierend  im Keller gesessen.

Theodor  ist als  Falstaff kostümiert,  
weil  verschmiert und nass  die  Prinzenkluft,
vom Eisfach daß  dieses Weib ganz ungeniert
sich ausgedacht für ihn als  Totengruft.

Oder wollte sie ihn  konservieren?
für ein späteres Jahrtausend?
Wenn Menschen nicht mehr existieren, 
nur grüne Männchen, durch die Lüfte brausend  

“ Nein! Mit den lustigen Weibern von  Windsor,
geh´ ich neugeboren als Falstaff in die Bütt.
dann tanzen wir und singen “Humbababeidschi ” im Chor 
und die Klara bleibt für immer  im Eisfach verschütt!"

Mit Eisbein und Sauerkohl in Ewigkeit - zu dritt.


Epilog

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2100:

Bei EBOY-FUTURA  wird eine gut gefüllte antike Gefriertruhe angeboten. 

 0     !


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Noch' n Epilog

Trotz weiblicher List oblag sie den Männern,
drum lassen wir Klara endlich die Ruhe,
und die heimlichen Träume von tiefen Kellern,
bis 2100 in der Tiefkühltruhe.

Dann wird sie wie einst der Ötzi bestaunt,
und in ihre Einzelteile zerpflückt,
ins Museum verfrachtet, damit sie nicht taut,
und lange die Wissenschaft und die Massen entzückt. 

    8)

Neues Thema, neues Glück....????

Reinhard und Avor, Ihr seid am Zug   :supercool:


----------



## Avor (24 Januar 2006)

Neues Thema, neues Glück:


Adele du wolltest schnuppern Ewalds Mannesduft?
der ist jetzt weg, unwiederbringlich!
Als Geist verdunstet man nur  frische Luft,
es war Napoleon, der die Damen machte sinnlich. 

:devil: 


Fröhliches Dichten

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Na so was.   Da siehste, mal wieder alles für die Katz'
  :bla:


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande

*Individualität*

Wir sollen eins sein, gleich sein, heut' ist das Brauch.
Doch fahr' n wir auf ganz verschied' nen Schienen,
trotz aller Nähe und der Liebe auch,
die Zeiten ändern sich, und damit wir mit ihnen.
:holy:


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2006)

Noch ein wenig DADA aus dem Zoo

*Multikulturelle Liebe*

Wie überall gab' s auch neulich im Zoo,
Veränderungen, wie auch anderswo.

Man hat, das ist doch wirklich zu loben,
kürzlich die Rassenschranken aufgehoben.

Und auch die Liebe ist nun etwas freier,
zwar ungewohnt noch, jedoch viel neuer.

Das Känguru hopst jetzt gemeinsam,
mit einer Füchsin, nie wieder einsam.

Was für ein Anblick, denn der Käfer,
vergnügt sich mit Fräulein Siebenschläfer.

Das scheue Zebra auf die Keulen haut
der flinken Löwin, die jetzt seine Braut.

Das wird ein Fest, freut sich die Ratte,
denn das Karnickel ward ihr Gatte.

Vor Liebeskummer weint der Emu,
sein Schatz verließ ihn, eine Seekuh.

Das Lama wirkt schon sehr verstört,
die Wildsau sein Werben nicht erhört.

Die Eisbärin kann das nicht kratzen,
sie hat reichlich Spaß mit ihrem Affen.

Der stolze Hirsch wird ganz bescheiden,
er darf heut' mit Frau Panther weiden.

Der Wolf zieht glücklich seine Kreise
um seine Liebste, eine Meise.

Verträumt blickt auch der Marabu,
auf sein geliebtes, kleines Gnu.

Und bald gibt es in jedem Zwinger,
viele liebe, kleine Wolpetinger.

 :flower:   :holy:


----------



## Avor (25 Januar 2006)

Noch etwas alltägliches aus der Tierwelt:


*Kleines Intermezzo*

Zwei Schafe kommen von der Schur
und fühlen sich ganz schaurig.
Schwankend fragen sie “was ist das nur?”
Da sagt der Hund: “Es ist so traurig!
Etwas Schlimmes ist geschehen,
ihr habt euer schönes Kleid  verloren,
dann hat man leider aus Versehen 
euch noch die Köpfe abgeschoren. “

Der Bauer schimpft:”Schlecht ist die Welt!”
Blökend  macht sich auch der Hammel wichtig.
Der  Hund  die   Neuigkeit raus  bellt.
“Gag” , sagt ein Suppenhuhn ganz richtig. 
Die Katze denkt laut vor Schreck “Miau!”
das meinte unerschrocken auch  die Sau.
“Mäh!” ruft Paul, der Ackergaul 
weil die Ziege liegt am Boden  faul.  

Küken tummeln sich im Stroh,
ein Füchslein ruft “Oh,  oh”.
“Muh!” gibt zu bedenken auch die Kuh,
und kaut  genüßlich immerzu. 
und näßt von Zeit zu Zeit  das Stroh, 
der Ochse macht es ebenso. 
und bläst nach hinten dann  Sturm,
das erzürnte einen Haferwurm:
“Was soll der nasse Furz bedeuten? 
Benehmt euch bei uns feinen Leuten!”

 :bigcry: 

Einen schönen Tag allerseits

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (25 Januar 2006)

Kleine Abwandlung eines bekannten Kinderliedes über die Gefahren des Alltags     :bla: 

*Zehn kleine Warzenschweine*

Zehn kleine Warzenschweine feierten 'ne Sause,
das eine haut' den Andern platt,
dann machten sie 'ne Pause.

Zehn kleine Warzenschweine gingen zum Löwen rein,
der hatte grade Appetit,
da waren' s nur noch neun.

Neun kleine Warzenschweine im Aquarium sind erwacht,
da kam der weiße Hai vorbei, 
schnell waren' s nur noch acht.

Acht kleine Warzenschweine blieben auf der Straße liegen,
es sah sie nicht der Elefant,
schon war' n sie nur noch sieben.

Sieben kleine Warzenschweine begegneten der Echs,
die Echs, die hatt' ein großes Maul,
bald war' n sie nur noch sechs.

Sechs kleine Warzenschweine, die träumten von den Schlümpf,'
hatten den Tiger nicht bemerkt,
rasch war' n sie nur noch fünf.

Fünf kleine Warzenschweine wollten schwimmen, jetzt und hier,
da hat das Walross sich verknallt,
es blieben nur noch vier.

Vier kleine Warzenschweine klauten dem Strauss ein Ei,
der Strauss, der fand das gar nicht gut,
so war' n sie ganz schnell drei.

Drei kleine Warzenschweine kamen beim Bär vorbei,
der grade schlechte Laune hatt',
flott waren' s nur noch zwei.

Zwei kleine Warzenschweine wollten gern ein Eis,
das eine ist dran festgefror' n,
und übrig blieb nur eins.

Ein kleines Warzenschwein musste auf die Suche geh' n,
es fand 'ne Warzenschweinchenfrau,
bald war' n sie wieder zehn. 
 0


----------



## Avor (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung:

Zehn kleine Warzenschweine gingen auf die Pirsch
und wollten einen Rehbock  schießen und trafen einen Hirsch.  

 0 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung

Ein kleines Warzenschwein ist ka o. wie seine Frau,
acht Schweinchen Windeln anzuzieh' n
ist unter aller Sau.   :bigcry:


----------



## Avor (25 Januar 2006)

Noch ` ne Fortsetzung:

Acht kleine Warzenschweine
mit  acht verschissenen Windeln.
Das ist hart, geht in die Beine.  
Du könntest sie zu Vieren bündeln.

 :bigcry: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung:

Acht kleine Warzenschweine zu bündeln ist gemein,
die Knoten gehen nie mehr raus,
und das ist gar nicht fein.


----------



## Avor (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung:

Acht kleine Warzenschweine 
muß man nicht verknoten,
häng sie doch an eine Wäscheleine
mit Lüsterklemmen an den Pfoten. 

 
Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (25 Januar 2006)

@ Avor
und ich dachte schon, nur ich hätte die krassen Ideen.... 

Fortsetzung

Acht  kleine Warzenschweine, die Mutter denkt "Juhu"
sie stellt sie in den Bach hinein,
von da an hat sie Ruh.
 8)


----------



## Reinhard (25 Januar 2006)

Acht kleine Warzenschweine
wurden heimgesucht von Dieben.
Das dickste ließen sie alleine,
da waren's nur noch sieben.


----------



## Adele (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung mit Familienleben

Der Papa Warzenschwein, der wollte endlich schlafen,
doch seine Frau schnarcht wie ein Tier,
wie soll er das nur schaffen.

Fünf kleine Warzenschweine, sind in der Früh' erwacht,
und springen rum auf Vaters Bett, 
dass es nur so kracht.


----------



## Avor (25 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung


Sieben kleine Warzenschweine 
machten mit drei  Fröschen Sex 
dann trifft den Schlag das Kleine,
dann waren´s nur noch Sechs .


 :bigcry: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (25 Januar 2006)

Hier mal die dezente Langform:

Es waren einstmals sechs Schweine mit Warzen,
die hörten vom Dachboden Quaken und Knarzen.
Weil das siebente sich wolllüstig dorthin verlaufen.
Doch jetzt ist's zu spät: Man hört's nicht mehr schnaufen.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung in der weniger dezenten Kurzform   

Sechs kleine Warzenschweine, die wollten wählen geh' n,
sie haben die Tasten falsch gedrückt,
oh weh, jetzt ist' s gescheh' n.

Sechs kleine Warzenschweine, hab' n die Rivalen nicht geseh' n,
jetzt ist der Wolf der Präsident,
wie soll das weiter geh' n?   :evil:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Fortetzung  

(längere Kurzform, auf vielfachen Wunsch möglichst dezent )


Sechs kleine Warzenschweine 
gingen stinkbesoffen in die Sümpf.
das Leitschwein, sternhagelvoll vom guten Weine
ging  abbi, dann waren´s nur noch fünf

 :bigcry: 

Schönen Tag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

@ Avor

Nun bring die armen Schweinchen doch nicht so schnell um die Ecke. Wenn keines mehr übrig ist, hab ich bald nix mehr zum Dichten..... :roll: 

Gruss  Adele  :laber:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Die sollen wieder für Nachwuchs sorgen und dann ...
der Rentenkassen wegen...



Dann waren es nur noch zwei
 :bussi: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## stieglitz (26 Januar 2006)

Hebt wenigstens eins noch zum Verzehr auf!
mmm Schweinebraten mit Kraut und Knödel.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Na wartet... :motz:  :fdevilt:  :motz: 

Ein kleines Warzenschwein, das lernt ganz schnell Karate,
und bumm und zack und ding und dong,
haut' s den Avor von der Platte.


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

@Stieglitz,

Das gabs gerade bei mir. Du mußt Dich eilen, Adele ist auch schon am brutzeln und Reinhard?  Aber ich glaube der ist in der Betriebskantine
und dort gibts genmanipulierte Kost statt Warzenschweine aus freier Wildbahn.  

Bom Apetite!

Avor


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

@Adele

ich bin entsetzt
und zutiefst verletzt
erst hier Freundschaft heucheln
und dann den Avor meucheln.

meucheln willst du mich lassen
das ist doch nicht zum Fassen 
mit Karate abgerichtet so ein Vieh
Auftragsmorde gab es hier noch nie!

 :bang: 

Epilog

Komm ich dann auch in die Gefriertruhe zu Tante Klara?


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

:fdevilt: 

Gute Idee!!! Das kommt davon, wenn man Warzenschwein-Karate-Kämpfer verputzen will!!   :motz:   Die kann man immer noch zum Schwarzenbecher ausbilden.   :argl:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Ein kleines Warzenschwein, das war jetzt furchtbar stark.
Es setzt' sich auf den Euro an
und wollt' zurück die Mark.    :argl:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Unwort des Jahres:

*Warzenschweinklaratekämpfer*

Mit deinem Warzenschweinkaratekämpfer
wirs Du kriegen bei der Jury einen Dämfer
Es braucht schon Mut, ein solches Unwort zu erfinden
das Vieh soll schnellstens in der Metzgerei verschwinden.

 :holy:  :evil:    :bigcry: 

Mit mäßiger Hochachtung

Avor


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

mal zwischendurch:

*Kleines Zugeständnis an die Forenthemen *

Kommt ein Dialer um die Ecke,
möcht' so gern kassieren gehn.
Doch es beißt ihn eine Zecke.
Pech gehabt, um kurz vor zehn.

 :evil:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Ein kleines Warzenschwein gleich zum Minister rannt,
gib uns sofort die Mark zurück,
sonst wird' s nicht elegant.

Ein kleines Warzenschwein das schrie entsetzlich "Mist",
denn der Minister, sagte nein,
da wurd' es Terrorist.

Das kommt davon, wenn man eine traumatische Kindheit hatte und zu vielen Schweinchen meuchelnden Avors und Reinhards begegnet ist.   :bigcry:  :bigcry:  :holy:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Waas??? Meuchelnde Avors und Reinhard???


Also da könnt mer doch die puddelnaggisch Kränk krieje. Wer hot dann mei ganz Verwandschaft um die Eck gebracht un lustvoll dahin gemeuschelt?

Reinhard des losse mer uns net gefalle. Mer nemme de Napoleon un ziehe gesche des Weib in de Kriesch un versohloe drere emol rischdisch. de Hinnern. Un zur Strof nem ich ere jetz ihr  Karatemörderwarzensau weg. :evil:  :evil: 

*Hinweg du Mördervieh*

Fünf kleine Warzenschweine 
lernten Mord und Totschlag bei Adele hier 
Der Schlimmste wurde aufgehängt an einer Leine
dann waren´  leider nur noch vier.


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

*Trauer, nicht ganz ehrlich*

Vier kleine Warzenschweine betrauerten den Bruder,
doch flüstert' es von irgendwo,
"Der war ein Riese-Luder"


Mist, schon wieder eine Kämpfer-Karriere versaut  :motz:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

@ Avor

Napoleon, der Schmusetiger, 
als Kriegsherr, was ist das für' n Graus?
Der döst doch in der Küche lieber,
und fängt nur selten eine Maus.
 :roll:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Vier kleine Warzenschweine
fühlen sich vom Mörderbruder  frei
Adele kochte Kohl, der nicht mehr reine,
Eins starb daran,  jetzt hat sie nur noch drei.

 :roll:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Noch ne Fortsetzung, so lange es noch Schweine gibt.....

Drei kleine Warzenschweine, sehr gerne Knoblauch fraßen,
doch putzten sie die Hauer nie,
weshalb sie einsam saßen.

Drei kleine Warzenschweine, trafen Napoleon,
sie hauchten ihn nur einmal an,
entsetzt lief der davon.    :saint:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Adele,

als Du gepostet hast den Schmusetieger 
war ich offline etwas eingerostet
ich trinkte schnell ein kühles Bier,
jetzt bin ich wieder hier und gebe Antwort Dir:

Napoleon ist kein Schmusetieger
und macht manchen Gangstern  den Garaus,
er bleibt auch gegen dein Karate Sieger
er liebt Warzenschweinestaek als Schmaus.

Gib acht auf die drei letzten deiner Viecher
wenn Reinhard kommt, dann wird´s gefählrich 
pack sie in  Windeln oder Taschentücher
so sind sie für Napleon auch entbehrlich. 


 :fdevilt:  :fdevilt:  :fdevilt:


Nachtrag weil du immer schneller postest als ich dichten kann.

Mit Knoblauch darfst Du nicht kommen
Da wird mein Napoleon zum Tier!
Er hat auch Karatestunden genommen
Denk daran, ihr seid mit dir nur noch vier

 :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

So, so, 'ne Mietzekatze

*Napoleon*

Ich stelle es mir grade lebhaft vor,
Napoleon in weißer Kämpferkluft,
das wird bestimmt ein Eigentor,
wenn der hier durch die Szenen hupft.

Der bunte Gürtel sitzt ihm viel zu locker,
und auch sein Fauchen ist nicht eindrucksvoll,
es haut mich wirklich nicht vom Hocker,
ich frag' mich nur, was der hier soll.


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

*Auf in den Kampf*

Schwerter klingern, Kamfgetümmel,
es dröhnt und bebt unter den Hufen die Erde 
Schon wieder getroffen von diesem Lümmel
“Aua” schreien  vor Schmerzen auch die Pferde.

Fanfaren erklingen um gleich zu verstummen
“Freunde! Wir haben den Sieg  errungen!”
Doch die Erde drühnt weiter unter Pferdehufen
und niemand hört Napoleons  Rufen. 

Immer verbissener wird der Kampf 
Der Napoleon  ruft: “Was soll der Krampf”
Kein Freudentag ist es für ihn heute:
Mann gegen Mann,  die eigenen Leute.

“Haltet inne, Krieger!
Wir sind doch schon die Sieger.
laßt uns feiern ein großes Freudenfest.
“Noch nicht” ruft ein Soldat “hier ist noch ein Wespennest!” 

“Und dort in den Büschen noch drei Warzenschweine
das dickste will ich jetzt fangen und zu Brei verkochen
Napoleon will nur die Warzen und die Beine
Der weinenden Frau überlassen wir die Knochen."

 :holy:  :evil:  :holy: 


Hochachtungsvoll

Avor


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

Fortsetzung

*Nix da*


Drei kleine Warzenschweine sind doch nicht so dämlich, 
sich lassen fangen und dazu,
verspeisen lassen, nämlich.

Drei kleine Warzenschweine ergreifen rasch die Flucht,
die Reiter staunen und die Katz,
in ihrer Kämpferkluft.

Drei kleine Warzenschweine haun' ab mit der Concorde,
die Feinde blicken arg pikiert,
das war' s wohl mit ermorden. 

Ätsch!!!   :bash:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Oh Adele, welch eine Schande, welch eine Scham
mit zehn Karatewarzenschweinen kamst du an
Die  haben vor einer Katze die Flucht ergriffen
vor Napoleon, einem wie  du sagtest dummen Kater? 
Die Spatzen haben´s von den Dächern schon gepfiffen
Deine Getreuen hängen schon am Spieß vom Brater.  

 :fdevilt:  :fdevilt:  :fdevilt:  :devil2:  :balloon:  :help:


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

noch 'ne Fortsetzung

Sie hängen lange schon am Spieß der Brater?
Das wird wohl nur in Deinen Träumen werden.
Auch floh'n die Schweine nicht vor Deinem Kater,
sondern vor diesen durchgeknallten Pferden.

Und sich zu Brei verkochen lassen wäre auch nicht nett,
das kluge Viech nicht fälschlich mutig ist,
sieht zu, dass es sich besser zeitig rett',
und sich dann später rächet, mit 'ner List.  0


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Adele, Du hast mit Worten  viel Geschick 
kannst die Wahrheitt gut verbiegen
Dich braucht man in der  Politik
Bald wirst du neue Warzenschweine kriegen.

Denn die alten Lotterheinis sind verbraucht 
Dein Karateonkel  noch am Brater raucht
Du hast ihn  in den Kampf geschickt,
Du kriegst die Knochen, doch die Rache ist mißglückt!

 :teddy: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (26 Januar 2006)

*Rhetorik*

Das mit den Knochen wäre fein, 
d' raus schnitze ich noch Schmuck aus Bein,

Und dann noch wegen der Politik,
man nennt das Ganze auch Rhetorik.

Die Zeit ist eben heut' am Wandeln,
wo Reden wichtiger wird als Handeln.

Der Große aus der Pflicht verduftet,
derweil der Kleine weiter schuftet.
 :bigcry:


----------



## Avor (26 Januar 2006)

Nachtlied für Adele

*Im Zoo des Lebens*


“Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand”
fragt eine Giraffe, “bin ich  die Schönste im Land?”
“Alles an mir,  auch meine Beine sind schön,
doch leider kann ich mein Gesicht nicht seh´n.”


 :lupe: 

Süße Träume
wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (27 Januar 2006)

*Problemlösung*

Doch die Giraffe ist nicht dumm,
sie holt sich eine hohe Leiter.
In dem erbauten Spiegelturm,
sieht sie ihr Antlitz, schön und heiter.

 :wave:


----------



## Adele (27 Januar 2006)

*Nützlich*

Zwar passt sie nicht vor eine Kutsche,
jedoch, das ist ihr einerlei.
Sie dient den Affen gern als Rutsche,
bei Halsweh wird ihr warm dabei.
 :flower:


----------



## Adele (27 Januar 2006)

*Der Blick von oben*

The view from the top ist doch was Feines,
denkt sich das hoch gewachs' ne Wesen.
Und sicher ist doch immer eines,
die Übersicht ist ganz erlesen.

Von oben kann sie besser schauen
was sich im tiefen Grund bewegt.
Wie Mäuse wirken Wolf und Pfauen,
wie unwichtig sie die erlebt.

"Think big" ist daher auch ihr Motto,
den Kleinkram übersieht sie glatt,
Sie interessiert nicht Hans noch Otto,
wenn sie für sich das Beste hat.   
 :saint:

Jungs, wo bleibt Ihr?????? Dichten helfen!!!!!! :bla:


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2006)

Giraffentanz! Dreivierteltak
Doch beim nem Sturz der Hals macht "knack"


----------



## Avor (27 Januar 2006)

*Drama im Zirkus*


Im Zirkus sah man zwei Langhalsgiraffen
mit den Zähnen ziehend an einem langen Strick.
Oben balancierten zwölf  Schleieraffen
mit ihren Körpern  eine Pyramide bildend mit Grazie und Geschick.

Da bekam eine Giraffe Hunger,  die and´re mußte gähnen,
Die Hochseilkünstler  erstarrten vor Schreck.
Dann lagen sie unten - und man muß noch erwähnen:
Auch die Pyramide war  plötzlich weg.

 :bigcry: 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (27 Januar 2006)

kurz mal was nichtviehisch..ähm..tierisches


*Computerprobleme*

Neulich stand mein Rechner schief.
Irgendwas hatte sich drunter verklemmt.
Weshalb ein Programm nicht mehr richtig lief.
Die Schräge hat wohl die Festplatte gehemmt.

Dann hab ich "Unwucht.exe" drauf installiert,
damit die Daten wieder richtig flutschen.
Die Bits und Bytes sind jetzt neu kalibriert
und können nicht mehr von der Platte rutschen...

Mit technischem Gruss
Reinhard :argue: 

*hihi*


----------



## Avor (27 Januar 2006)

Reinhard, Computer sind zartfühlende Lebewesen, meiner jedenfalls. 

*Mein Computer, das unbekannte Wesen *


Mein Computer ist ein Lebewesen, 
kann schreiben, rechnen und auch lesen. 
Er nimmt mir auch das Denken ab, 
Die Antwort ist oft blöd und knapp, 
wenn ich einmal heikle Fragen stelle 
oder etwas wissen möchte auf die Schnelle. 
wie man dies und jenes macht, 
wenn man surfen möchte in der Nacht. 

Dann bringt er ellenlange Zahlenreihen 
ich komm in Wut und möchte schreien. 
Error ist dann meist sein letztes Wort. 
Dann reicht es mir, ich renne fort. 
um den Zorn am Weibe auszulassen. 
Die ruft: “Hast du noch alle Tassen...!” 
Worauf ich mir den Ärger runterspüle 
und in den User-Manuals rumwühle 
deren Deutsch ich nicht verstehen kann, 
die Zeit vergeht, oh Mann oh Mann. 

Dabei hatte ich es mal gewußt, 
was mir jetzt bereitet Frust. 
Wo man Hilfe findet hab ich auch vergessen. 
Wieviele Stunden hab´ ich nutzlos hier gesessen. 
Mein Computer war einmal ein Lebewesen 
als er noch neu und unberührt gewesen. 
So allmählich wurde er zum Biest. 
Ich schalte ab, mir ist´s zu triest. 

So will ich ihn herunterfahren 
und mir herunterspülen einen Klaren 
Doch was gibt die Kiste von sich jetzt zum Schluß: 
“Grüß mir die Maus, auf Wiederseh´n und Kuss!” 


 :machkaputt: 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (28 Januar 2006)

@  Teleton
Sieh mal einer guck. Da traut sich noch einer... :knuddel: 

Weiter machen, Teleton, damit es hier noch spannender wird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avor (28 Januar 2006)

*Problemlösung*


“Oh Spieglein sag,” fragt die Giraffe,
“warum kann ich mein Gesicht nicht sehen?
Der Elefant, dieser dicke eitle Laffe 
hat gesagt, ich sei nicht schön."

Da antwortet das Spieglein fein: 
“Der Elefant ist neidisch, dieses Schwein.
Ich verspreche dir, du wirst es selber seh´n:
Dein Gesicht ist anmutsvoll  und wunderschön!”

"Dein langer Hals soll dich nicht stören,
du wirst sehen, wenn du meinen Rat wirst hören,
dann kannst du dein Antlitz mühelos  erblicken
und  jauchzen vor Ehrfurcht und Entzücken.   "

“Du mußt zuerst dich auf den Rücken legen, 
die Vorderbeine weit nach oben strecken! 
Den Hals leicht drehen und nach vorn bewegen
einen rechten Winkel abzustecken."

"Den Kopf fest zwischen die Vorderbeine klemmen,
mit den Hinterbeinen mich nach oben stemmen!
Dann kannst du dein Gesicht bequem betrachten
und in meinem Glanz vor Freude  schmachten. "

 :love: 

Schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (29 Januar 2006)

Wenn wir zwischenzeitlich schon bei Computern sind

*Aller Anfang ist schwer*

Ich brauch' Infos von ' nem  Maler,
der jetzt kürzlich auch mal da war,
dann stürzt mir die Kiste ab,
darüber bin ich ziemlich platt.

Gilt es doch, ' ne Info finden.
Über dies und und von den Linden,
jeder Popel hat 'ne Seite
auf dass er sich dort ausbreite.

Fluchen, toben, Knöpfchen drücken, 
doch das Ding will nicht entzücken
mich in meinem  Seelenleiden, 
ob der Rechner mich will meiden?

Kabel ziehen. Stecker drücken,
nein, es kann mich nicht berücken,
warten, ob das auch gelingt,
und mir der Erfolg auch winkt.

Ach, was hatt' ich für 'ne Panik,
als zum ersten Mal ich dran ging,
an den Kasten aus Metall,
doch ich hatte keine Wahl.

Musste üben mit Zitterhänden,
Texte auch als Mail versenden,
denn die Technik ragte schon
dicht an meine Redaktion.

Waren das noch schöne Zeiten,
als man gänzlich seine Seiten,
in die Schreibmaschine drusch,
Tipp-Ex gab' s gegen den Pfusch.

Meine Kinder hauen munter
in die Tasten, rauf und runter,
klicken hier und klicken dort,
spielerisch, in Einem fort.

Fehler suchen?
Pustekuchen.
Weil ich das nicht selber kann,
dafür brauch' ich meinen Mann.

Wann kommt der jetzt bloß nach Hause,
viel zu groß ist meine Pause.
Find' ich alles gar nicht nett,
Und ich fluch': "Schxxx Internet"

Lirum, Larum, Löffelstiel,
wer das nicht kann, der kann nicht viel,
meint mein Liebster, achtsam heiter.
Doch ich mache trotzdem weiter.   :roll:


----------



## Avor (29 Januar 2006)

Adele tröste Dich, mir geht es nicht besser. 


*Keine Lösung*


Der Computer streikt
und wie so oft 
er mir was geigt
auf Hilfe hab vergeblich ich gehofft. 

Ich bat im Kindergarten unsren kleinen Bengel
weil  der Computer  eigenmächtig machte  Pause.
und in meinem Schädel singen tausend Engel,
doch der Bub macht mit der Kinderschwester große  Sause. 

So muß ich selbst die Gründe  suchen,   
warum  die Kiste ausgerechnet heut nicht will.
Es hilft kein Jammern und kein Fluchen.
Der Bildschirm zeigt nicht,  was ich will.

“Das Programm reagiert nicht!”
Welch eine Neuigkeit, als ob ich das nicht wüßte.
Herrn Gates soll ich  schicken einen  Störbericht.
was ich dazu jetzt alles machen müßte.

Ich will keinen Störbericht verschicken,
auf den ich keine Antwort kriegen werde.
Die Arbeit soll termingerecht jetzt  glücken.
Die Zeit verrinnt, fällig ist die nächste Beschwerde.

Es geht nichts mehr, ich bin am Ende mit dem Dreck
wann ist im Kindergarten endlich Feierabend ?
Jetzt geht nicht mal mehr die Störungsmeldung weg.
Nach Neustart Bluescreens, erquickend und labend. 

Doch heute fehlt mir der Sinn nach schönen Farben.
Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist  nicht dieses blöde Blau.
Ich höre rufen  “laß mich nicht so lange  darben, 
es ist vier Uhr früh!”  Es war  die Stimme meiner Frau. 

 :wall: 

Mehr Glück am Computer

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (29 Januar 2006)

Ein befreundeter Steyler Missionar schickte mir gerade Folgendes:

Hier habe ich eine schöne moderne Version-Vision erhalten, die ich gerne
weiterleite.....


*Computerversion des Erlkönig (The Early King*


Wer surft so spät durch Nacht und Netze?
Es ist der User in wilder Hetze!
Er hält sein Windows fest im Arm,
und auch dem Modem ist schon warm.

"Mein Windows, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht?"
"Siehst, User, du das Virus nicht?
Den Trojanerkönig mit Makro und Wurm?"
"Mein Windows - es ist nur ein Datensturm."

"Betriebssystem, komm geh mit mir!
Gar schöne Spiele spiel ich mit dir;
Manch' bunte WebSites sind an dem Strand,
und auf den Servern gibt's so viel Tand."

"Mein User, mein User, und hörest du nicht,
"Sei ruhig, bleibe ruhig, mein Kind;
es piepst nur das Modem, das wieder mal spinnt."

"Willst, feines Windows, du mit mir gehn?
Mein Makro soll dich kitzeln schön,
meine Routinen werden die Bytes dir recht schütteln,
und löschen und deine Dateien gut rütteln!"

"Mein User, mein User, und siehst du nicht dort
Trojaners EXE am düsteren Ort?"
"Mein Windows, mein Windows, ich seh's genau;
es glimmt doch mein alter Schirm nur so grau."

"Ich liebe dich, mich reizt deine DLL;
und willst du gleich booten, dann lösch ich dich schnell."

"Mein User, mein User, die Platte läuft an!
Trojaner hat mir ein Leid angetan!"

Dem Surfer graust's, er klickt geschwind,
und in der Leitung das Bit gerinnt;
er kappt die Verbindung mit Müh' und Not,
jedoch zu spät - der Bildschirm bleibt tot!

..............
Leider ist diese Story ja oft bitter wahr am Peh-Zeh, vor allem bei wehwehw=
eh (www).


----------



## Avor (31 Januar 2006)

*Besser geht´s mit DSL*

Endlich der Computer funktioniert, 
der seit Monden  uns´re Wohnung ziert
Wir können  schreiben jetzt und  lesen,
was vorher Träume sind gewesen.

Fremde  Sprachen  können wir verstehen.
Online spielen oder  Bildchen sehen,
weil wir surfen können jetzt ganz schnell
im Internet und anderswo mit DSL.

Mit meiner Liebsten geht das wie der Blitz,
hab´s nie geglaubt, es war  kein Witz. 
Ewig hat eine Session  gedauert,
Beim  Warten  sind wir oft  versauert.

Mit lahmer   Eieruhr  vergingen Stunden,
bis   ein   Download endlich überwunden.
Mit Modem sechsundfünfzig  Kilobeit,
war das   zu wenig, wenn man surft zu zweit.

Dann wurden wir gestört von Schnorrern
die durch Löcher kamen in Exploreren
weil Mikrosoft  nicht stand auf  Sicherheit
war´s für Format C schon wieder Zeit.  

Dann hieß es wieder Löcher stopfen,
doch in der Leitung steckte oft ein Pfropfen. 
Dann las man  “Error! Yes or No?”
Wir drückten “Yes” ganz hoffnungsfroh 

Dann hieß es wieder ewig Warten.
Notdürftig  surften wir derweil im  Garten,
ganz ohne, so wie einst  in jungen Jahren,
gestört von Wespen oder Mückenscharen.

Brennesseln gegen Rheuma, versteckt  im Moos,
diese Downloads waren schnell und kostenlos.
Man brauchte  auch nicht tausend Knöpfe drücken
das Erfolgserlebnis kam von selbst - nicht nur in Stücken

Wieder ausprobieren    “Yes” or  “No”
Ob´s  falsch war, merkt man  sowieso,
wenn es später  gibt im Hause Terror, 
hat man die Lösung:  Es war “Error”

Ich glaube, DSL ist nicht das einzig Wahre,
wenn in der starken Kette ist ein schwaches Glied.
Wenn sich vor Ärger sträuben die Haare
und  man  reglose Verlaufsbalken sieht.


Sie müssen ihren Computer konfigurieren
wird mir vom  Provider weisgemacht.  
Aber alles Probieren  und Manipulieren
hat nur noch mehr Fehler und Zoff gebracht.   

Nächtelange Sitzungen bei AOL
sollten endlich Hilfe bringen.
Die Zeit verging, es wurde hell,
Doch auf Dauer sollt es nicht gelingen. 

Weil viele andere auch das Übel  kennen
darf man´s auch beim Namen nennen:
AOL zählt trotz DSL nicht zu den Schnellen,
wenn ihre  maroden Server überquellen.  

“Bis bald!" hab ich in einer Stunde heute viermal vernommen
Aus dem Netz wurde ich geworfen  mit freundlicher Stimme.
“Server nicht erreichbar - Fehler suchen” ist dann gekommen.
Seit Monaten wird nichts getan, das ist das Schlimme!

 


Avor


----------



## Avor (3 Februar 2006)

*Freudenfest der Tiere*



"Wenn ich doch  wieder ein richtiger Mensch wär",  
denkt ein zur Sau gemachter Ehrenmann,
"bräucht ich nach oben   buckeln nimmermehr.
Nach unten treten ist es, was ich kann. “

 "Wär ich  das Ungeheuer  vom Loch Ness,
 würde ich nicht so lange unten bleiben.
Ich würde mich in die Sonne legen und  ohne Streß
lange Liebesbriefe  schreiben."

" Wenn ich ein Mensch wär"  und keine   Küchenschabe,
"wär´ich ein  hochgeehrter  Bäckermeister.
 Wenn ich zum Backen  Milch und Mehl nicht habe,
geht´s auch mit Wasser, Sägemehl und Kleckerkleister."

"Und ich - erwidert eine  schlitzgeäugte Siamkatze
"wär´ ein Metzgermeister aus  Oberschwaben."
Sie leckt sich  die Zunge genüßlich und hob die Tatze:
"Meine  Spezialität sind  dampfgekochte Küchenschaben".

“Wenn wir  Menschen wären...” 
summt  eine kleine  Waldameise,
“könnten wir  uns  vermehren,
auf menschlich-wundersame  Weise 
doch  vorher nach Köln zum Kaneval gehen 
und  am Dom verbotene  Lieder singen. 
Tanzend uns im Kreise drehen
und fröhlich mit den  Hüften schwingen. 

“Wir wollen keine Menschen sein
du hast wohl eine Meise !”
Alle Tiere stimmten fröhlich ein
und vermehrten sich auf wundersame Weise. 


Dann tanzten sie, erzählten sich Witze  und haben gelacht.
Sie haben gesungen,  geschunkelt und  geküßt bis tief in die Nacht
und die Vögel, Hasen, Hirsche, Rehe und Kängurus auch,
wie  ihre  Urahnen schon pflegten diesen  Brauch.

Fröhlich erklangen  immer wieder 
die schönen  altbekannten Lieder:
"Humba Humba täterä"  - 
"Was macht die Maikäferpuppe
in der  Hühnersuppe" 
oder das Lied vom heilen Gäns´chen,
das noch wacker wackelt mit dem Schwänzchen.´
Sie dachten auch an  die betrunkenen Fischlein im Rhein,
der gefüllt war nicht mit Wasser, sondern mit purem Wein.
Auch das Münch´ner Hofbräuhaus wurde nicht  vergessen  
wo Bier getrunken wird und Weißwurst gegessen.

Ein tibetanischer Pottwal hat zur Laute eine Moritat gesungen,
doch die war obszön und hat  nicht gut geklungen:
"Geben sie dem Fuchs am Klavier,
noch ein Tier, noch ein Tier ...
Amsel , Drossel, Fink und Star 
und die ganze Vogelschar ..."

Eine zimtfarbene Ziege lag auf dem Rücken
und klatschte in die Hände voll Entzücken.
Neben ihr saß das Krokodil, Herr Meier
und verspeiste einen Hering und drei Eier.
Ein  Elefantenrüssel lag  auf einem  Teller.
"Der Rest kommt später, es ging  nicht schneller".

"Mein Friedrich ist dumm und  kein richtiger Mann,"
beklagt sich  eine  verschleierte Eule. 
"Er ist schuld, daß ich keine Kinder kriegen kann,
denn  wo  meine Nase ist,   hat er nur  eine Beule."

Eine Weißgans aus der Pfalz
wedelt um Hilfe mit dem Schwanz.
Ihr  steckt ein Frosch  im Hals,
sie wollte ihn verschlingen ganz. 
Dann kam  das Ungeheuer vom Loch Neß
gebeugt, mit schweren Rückenschmerzen,
 gibt ihr einen Knochen und sagt: "Freß!
Ich schenk ihn dir - er kommt von Herzen.”

Nebenan  spielten drei Brüllaffen Schach
Schweigend ruft einer plötzlich "Ach  - 
 jetzt habt ihr mir  die Dame weggenommen."
Dann  ist  er beleidigt  weg geschwommen.

Kater Napoleon der Erste lag  lag auf einem Kissen. 
Eine  Schlange hat ihn in den Schwanz gebissen.
Er mußte kotzen: Zwei Vögel  und eine Ratte, 
 die er kurz zuvor gefressen hatte.
"Ich werde sterben..." sagte er schwach, und ganz betreten
 fing ein Perlhuhn  an, für ihn zu beten.
Ein  Pinguin im Frack gab ihm  den  letzten Segen:
“Es lohnt  nicht mehr, ihn noch zu pflegen.”
"Baldrian",  das war sein letztes Wort,
dann trugen ihn drei Störche fort.

Ein  lädierter Buntspecht  trug  ein Dankgebet vor.
 Alle  Tiere vereinten sich  zu einem Riesenchor:
  "Wir kommen alle, alle in den Himmel -
und die  Menschen auch, welch  ein  Gewimmel ".

Als sie alle gestorben  und feierlich begraben
da war die Welt nur  grau und trist.
“Die wollen  mich im Himmel nicht haben.”
klagt ein großes Tier, das   zurückgeblieben ist.

Weinend steht es am Ufer eines tiefen  See´s
und fragt: “Was habe ich nur verbrochen?”
Da antwortet eine Stimme mit  Donnern und  Getös:
“Nichts hast Du getan - Du hast Dich nur verkrochen!
Tief unten  im See, in  Schluchten und Felsengemäuer
hast Du dich versteckt und bist  nur aufgetaucht
um die Welt zu veräppeln,  du  Ungeheuer!
wirst auch im Himmel  nicht gebraucht!”

Dann erbebte die Erde, das Wasser begann zu kochen.
Um das Ungeheuer herum spritzt es und zischt
Es schrie und  stöhnte:  “Ganz  weich  werden die Knochen.
“Ist das die Hölle? “  “Nein!” ruft die Stimme,  “noch lange nicht  ”

“Wär ich ein Mensch, dann wär´ ich noch  nicht tot”,
seufzte  im Himmel eine Eintagsfliege:
“Ich würde fröhlich schwirren jetzt im Abendrot
und warten, bis ich Kinder kriege”.

“Ich will dich heiraten” , erwiedert Bernadotto,
ein Dinosaurier aus uralten Zeiten.
“ Dich lieben und verwöhnen mit  Tuto und Frotto
und schwirrend dich   im Abendrot begleiten.”

 0  :bussi:  0 


Schönes Wochenende!

Avor


----------



## Adele (6 Februar 2006)

*Wieder alles beim Alten oder Der Tragödie nächster Teil*

Die Zeit rauscht rasend stets vorbei,
auch ohne polterndes Getöse,
und es bleibt weiter einerlei,
ob man nun gut ist oder böse.

Es wächst und wuchert und gedeiht,
bald neues, seltsames Getier, 
Bernadotte Sauriertränen weint,
denn es obliegt die alte Gier.

Er taucht frustriert in dunkle Wasser,
zu seinem holden Weib hinab,
zwar wird sein Panzer dort nur nasser,
doch wird es dafür nicht sein Grab.

Ganz and' re Wesen sind geworden,
hießen zuerst Adam und Eva,
verdienten sich bestimmt nie Orden, 
als sie 'nen Apfel klauten,  na, na, na.

Ach, Orden gab es ja noch nicht, 
zu dieser Zeit, das soll' t sich ändern.
Und bald so mancher kleine Wicht, 
wünscht sich so 'n Ding, nebst bunten Bändern.

Die Einen suchen mit Gewalt,
sich so ein Zeichen zu erringen, 
ein wenig Krieg braucht man schon halt,
um Ruhm und Ehre zu gewinnen.

Die Andern lieben es gemütlich,
und drehen bäng und zong und bumm,
mit leichtem Schaudern, ganz vergnüglich,
den Fernsehknopf zum Tod herum.

Man hört sie schon, die dumpfen Helden:
So' Orden wäre doch ganz nett.
Man hat ja sonst nicht viel zu melden,
und ab und zu nicht mal im Bett.

Ein wenig herrschen in der Tat,
und sei es nur für ein Paar Tage,
verhüllt in prachtvollem Ornat,
wär' ganz erquicklich, keine Frage.

Und dass auch er ein Prinz mal werde,
will Theo die Gelegenheit,
ob nun zu Fuß oder zu Pferde, 
zu imponier' n der Weiblichkeit.

Ja, man entsinnt sich seiner Pein,
mit einem Weibe, ganz unschicklich,
doch ist er dennoch nicht allein,
so mit drei Mädels, die ganz niedlich.

Es naht sich rasch der Karneval,
noch fremde Federn braucht der Theo,
zu schmücken gilt' s sich allemal,
und Hutschmuck kriegen, aber wo. 

Zum Zoo die ganze Mannschaft wackelt,
als es bald dunkel ist genug
die Damen, die sonst aufgetakelt,
wirken adrett, im Tarnanzug

Der eitle Pfau erblickt beleidigt,
den Theodor mit seinen Damen,
den Löwen kriegt das nicht gepeinigt,
denn er hat seinen eig' nen Harem.

Gar seltsam sind des Menschen Wege,
das Trüppchen zieht' s zum Goldfasan,
der wird beraubt, gleich im Gehege,
der Schwanzfedern, drauf kommt es an.

Der arme Gockel ohne Zierde,
sieht doch jetzt wie 'ne Henne aus.
Jetzt schmeißt er sich vor die Hyäne, 
statt Harakiri, ihr zum Schmaus

Doch Theodor nebst seinem Fanclub,
verschwindet schnell in schwarzer Nacht,
mit reicher Beute, die er aufhub,
wer hätte das von ihm gedacht.

:holy:


----------



## Avor (7 Februar 2006)

*Narrendämmerung*


“Warum ist es am Rhein so schön”
grölt Theodor, ein  Goldfasan  
Warzenschweine hat er im Wasser geseh´n
und ganz nackig  einen Silberschwan,
dem man sein schönes  Federkleid  geklaut 
das er zum Karneval schon bunt bemalt
sich  nicht mehr unter Menschen traut,
weil eine Dame  jetzt mit seinen Federn prahlt.

Der Goldfasan errötet  vor Scham, 
weil er dieses Weib  zum Weibe nahm, 
die so dreist auf den Gedanken kam  
zu rupfen einen  Goldfasan,
um zu schmücken ihn, den edlen  Mann
der als Prinz Furore  machen kann.
Im Karneval und als Esel  anderswo
und mit fremden Federn sowieso. .

“Oh Theodor du Trottel!” ruft der Schwan 
“Du wirst nie ein echter Goldfasan, 
dein Weib auch nie ein Schwan sein kann,
die stinkt nach Schnaps und Lebertran!"
Dann faßt er einen  Racheplan: 
Holt sich vom Ufer einen Kahn. 
Doch ungeschützt und ohne Federkleid
kam er  in diesem Leben nicht mehr weit.
Weil die Menschheit gierig und  verdorben 
ist er nackt  am Sonnenbrand gestorben.   

“Warum ist es  am Rhein so schön ?”
singen  die Jecken jetzt im ganzen Land.
Die Warzenschweine sich im Kreise dreh´n 
und schwimmen außer Rand und Band.
Verirrt  irrt schwimmend auch ein  Wal,
Er wollte nach  Rio eilen zum  Karneval,
denn der Rhein ist für einen Wal  zu schmal
und die vielen Warzenschweine  eine Qual

Alaaf, Helau!
Die Narrenzeit ist angebrochen.
Ist der Himmel  trist und grau,
Bis Aschermittwoch sind´s drei Wochen.  
Jetzt  treffen sich die Narren  alle
zu Büttenreden und beim Maskenballe. 
Bunt und närrisch kostümiert 
als Mensch und Tier, ganz ungeniert:
Goldfasanen oder Schwäne,
Hunde mit und ohne Zähne
Respektsperson und Straßenkehrer,
Gymnasiasten und die Oberlehrer.
Kleine Lichter oder Großernährer
Bürgermeister und Normalverzehrer. 
Leichte Damen  mit Verehrer,
aus der Industrie die Geldvermehrer.
Aus der  Politik die ewigen Bekehrer
für  arbeitslose Markt-Erschwerer
und alte  Rentenkassen-Leerer.

Alle folgen jetzt  dem Ruf  der Narrenzünfte,
auch der Prinz, der eben noch sein Weib beschimpfte.
Der Erzbischof erscheint   mit Würdenträgern . 
Frau Präsidentin  mit Polit-Schaumschlägern. 
Der Aufsichtsrat der Großbank kommt mit Schwägern,
die Klofrau-Innung  mit den Schornsteinfegern. 
Rotlicht-Damen vergnügen sich mit Fliesenlegern. 
Herr Staatsanwalt mit Quergestreiften samt Ablegern
läßt sich herab zu Laien-Klägern.
Vom Zoo kommen  Tiere mit den Hegern,   
der Chefarzt mit  der  Schwesternschaft und Pflegern. 
hüpften närrisch rum  im gleichen Takt
manche im Fell  und andere nackt.
Zu stillen das Verlangen, lang entbehrt 
Mensch und Tier im Einklang   - oder umgekehrt?

“Helau!” jubeln sie auch auf der Straße und “Alaaf!”
“Was soll das bedeuten?” fragt ein schottisches Schaf.
“Das ist das “Köllezistra-Kollossal-Syndrom!”
Ruft der Wetterhahn vom Kölner Dom,
“da wackeln die Patienten immer mit dem Hintern 
wie jedes Jahr  nach  kalten Wintern!”  

“Alaaf!” ruft im Sprind ein junges Rind.
“Helau!” Ein Täubchen fliegt vorbei geschwind .
Ein Eisbär nickt nur stumm, er hat die Grippe,
die Zunge angefroren an der Oberlippe.

Ein armes Hündchen an der Leine
herumgezerrt von einer dürren Spindel.
schweinchenrot gestrichen, Bauch und Beine,
mit Babykäppchen, gewickelt in eine Windel.

“Das ist unmenschlich!” ruft erbost die Katze   
Auch Brutus, der Hund hebt zornig die Tatze,
weil er mitfühlen und auch  denken kann:
“Das blöde Weib braucht einen Mann!”

“Auswüche gibt es auch in uns´ren Reihen
und Tiere, die von Anstand noch nichts wissen!”
Spricht die Katze, “es ist nicht zu  verzeihen,
wenn Hunde  heut´ noch  an die Bäume pissen. “  

“Das ist nicht menschlich!” sagt  der Hund,
“Exzesse sind schädlich und nicht gesund!
Herrchen und Frauchen, die sonst so verklemmt
benehmen sich  heute ganz ungehemmt.
Erzahlen sich üble Witze und Zoten 
und  hüpfen herum wie wilde  Chaoten,   .

“Jetzt geht mein Herrchen auch  noch fremd,
wärmt sich die Hände unter  fremdem Hemd. 
Frauchen hat bei einem Dickwanst Trost  gefunden,
der sie abknutscht schon seit vielen Stunden
und sie immer streichelt an den Beinen.
Die Katze ruft: “Es ist zum Weinen!”

Ein Sanitäter und das namenlose Rind
springen gemeinsam in wildem Sprind
hurtig so schnell wie der Wind
über ein im Weg stehendes Kind.  
Tataäät tatäät!
Es ist noch nicht zu spät
Während einer Rede  in der Bütt
Frau Aufsichtsrat unter Luftnot litt.
Doch niemand ist es aufgefallen,
bis sie krachend dann vom Stuhl gefallen.   

Verarztet von maskierten Oberschwestern 
und einem falschen Oberarzt von gestern   
der herbeigeeilt mit Fernglas und Skalpell
ihr  öffnet schnell das  Bärenfell,
das der Gatte im Theaterfundus hat besorgt
und bis Pfingsten für sie  ausgeborgt.

Zu Hilfe eilt der Chef vom Komitee
und trägt die Dame in ein Separee.
Theodor der unter seinen Fans verkeilt
kommt eilends  auch herbei geeilt   
um  zu beathmen sie von Mund zu Mund.
Die Katze ruft: “Ist das gesund?
“Unmenschlich!” ruft Brutus der Hund
“Mundgeruch von Pfauen bringt Verderben,
der arme  Bär wird elend sterben!" 

 :evil: 

Trost beim Karneval

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (7 Februar 2006)

*Vergnügliches*

So schaukeln sie sich langsam hoch,
die Möpse, Keiler und Giraffen
dazwischen Narren noch und noch, 
die machen sich so gern zum Affen.

Der Tiger ist schon längst besoffen,
jetzt kriegt er eine Gänsehaut,
ein Liebespfeil hat ihn getroffen,
erwählt die Jungfrau sich als Braut.

Doch leider ist die Blond bezopfte,
kein Weib, das Leben ist schon hart.
Der Tiger auf die Schenkel klopfte,
grad' einem Kerl mit Stoppelbart. 

Und unter Stirnreif und Gewande,
dem Glänzenden mit Rüschenrauschen,
entblößt der eine stramme Wade.
Der Tiger wendet sich mit Grausen.

Aus Frust will er die Kuh bespringen,
die lockt mit Schmelz und süßem schnackeln,
doch hört er schnell die Englein klingen,
dass seine Streifen heftig wackeln.

Es ist ein Schunkeln und ein Singen,
und Bützchen hier und Bützchen dort,
mit reichlich Bier mag es gelingen,
zu schleppen rasch ein Mägd' lein fort. 

Und ex, und hopp, und noch eins g' suffe,
schon wird die dickste Made sexy,
und mit Alaaf und viel Geknuffe,
buhlt auch der Theo "Hexi, Hexi."

Das hör' n die Damen bald im Nu,
die Theo auch hat mit genommen,
sie wenden sich der Garde zu,
der Theo hat' s nicht mit bekommen.

Er geht der Made an die Beine,
die sich als Bienlein hat gewandet,
so knuffig scheint ihm diese Eine,
bei der gewiss sehr weich er landet.

Gummianzüge fehlen heut',
die Herren sind da nicht verlegen,
mit ihrem kleinen, nackten Freund,
doch Aids noch eine Chanc' zu geben.

Und Syphillis und Tripper fein,
und viele nette Kleinigkeiten,
das muss zum Fastelovend sein,
ach, hat dat Leben schöne Seiten. 

 :holy:   :holy:   :holy:   8)


----------



## Adele (7 Februar 2006)

*Und weiter geht' s*

Dann geht' s noch ans Kamelle schmeißen,
am nächsten Tag, mit dicker Birne.
Die Roten, Gelben und die Weißen,
geschickt gezielt trotz Nebelhirnen.

Ein Lindwurm  zieht sich durch die Straßen,
der Zoch kütt, heißt das hier zu Lande.
Tärä, Bumbum in engen Gassen,
quetscht er sich durch die Jeckenbande.

Und gibt es auch mal Regenwetter,
in Plastikfolie sich verhüllen,
die Garde und die bunten Vetter,
die Hinterteile sich verkühlen. 

Seht, wie sie gaffen, wie sie geifert,
die Menge, die "Kamelle" brüllt,
um Wurfgeschosse sich ereifert,
und  gierig in die Beutel füllt.

Als gäb' es sonst nichts mehr zu essen,
das ganze Jahr, man ist verarmt,
So kann Hartz Vier man auch ermessen,
dass man an Süßigkeiten darbt.
 :bigcry:


----------



## Avor (7 Februar 2006)

Am Abend nach des Tages Schwitzung
steigt man in die Bütt zur nächsten Sitzung!


*Büttenreden *

 :ritter: 

Narren sind Menschen wie du und ich! 
Ruft aus der Bütt ein Enterich

tatäät tatäät


Als Narren sind sie alle gleich
nur einige sind  gleicher.
Manche, die schon immer reich
und die Neuen, die noch reicher.
Herren aus Wirtschaft und Politik 
und Schlangenbeschwörer mit Damen.
Das Motto: Börsenknick und Steuertrick!
Einen Extratusch gab´s als sie kamen.

Ritz am Baa, Ritz am Baa
moje fäng die Fassenacht aa!
De Meenzer ihr Narrhallamarsch
heeßt uff Deutsch: Leck misch am Arsch!
Weil in früheren Besatzungszeiten 
die Wahrheit konnte Zoff bereiten.
So wie heutzutage,  war´s verboten, 
so entstanden  halt die Fastnachtszoten.
Jetzt  ist´s erlaubt zu klappern,
die vorgedachte Wahrheit nach zu plappern,
denn nur im Denken sind wir demokratisch.
In Wort und Schrift  mehr akrobatisch.    

“Wolle mern roi losse?”
“Narrhallamarsch un in die Bütt!
Mach nur wie jedes Jahr dei Bosse
un üwwer die owwere ach noch Glosse!

Narren und Narrhallesen 
hier ist unser Büttenredner Hans
so wie er immer ist gewesen:
Sein Motto ist: Der Hans der kann´s!

Sein Vortrag traf ins Volle wie geleckt
Über Politik hat er sich lustig gemacht  
ohne Achtung und ohne Respekt.
Die Obrigkeiten haben nur gepresst gelacht. 

Helau in Mainz , Alaaf in Köln.,
wer Böses denkt, der ist ein Schelm. 

tatääüt tatääüäüt

“Wer soll das bezahlen?”
singt Prinz Theoder, der Goldfasan.
Es schunkeln die befellten mit den  Kahlen
den  Walzer vom gerupften Silberschwan.
Den Song  vom  Prinz, der aus der Kälte kam
und seiner Gattin, die ihr böses Ende nahm:
Tiefgefroren ruhend im ewigen Eise.
Die Polizei sucht eifrig  die  Beweise.

Im Prinzengefolge wandeln drei maskierte Damen:
Nachbarinnen  von einem  seltsamen Pärchen,
die samstags abends  zum Romé kamen,
zu huldigen  dem verstorbenen  Gatten von Klärchen.
Ewald, der es mit ihnen in heißen Liebesnächten trieb 
blieb auch in Gips gegossen ihr treuer Geist.
Doch Klara, die aus Rache Schicksal schrieb,
sich aus Hass in den eigenen Hintern beißt. 

tatäääät tatäääät

In blinder Wut und unbekümmert 
ist Ewald  zum zweiten Mal gestorben:
Sie hat ihn in tausend Stücke zerrtümmert
und dann diesen Theodor billig erworben.

Tatät...

Der  sollte ihr Leben nun versüßen,
doch er war kein richtiger Mann.
Ihren  Fehlkauf sollte der Ärmste nun büßen,
sie legt ihn auf Eis, er sich aber befreien kann. 

tatäääüät tatääääät

Jetzt harrt sie dort auf bessere Zeiten, 
wo sie in geistiger Umnachtung den Theo verstaute.
Befreit will der  Faschingsprinz Freude bereiten.
Weil Klara den Freundinnen den Spaß mit Ewald  versaute,
werden sie die Untat des Prinzen gerne verschweigen. 

Tatäääät tatääääät

die Büttenrede ist zu Ende,
die dem Prinz nicht  ganz so gut gefällt.
Man könnte schreiben darüber viele Bände,
doch die Polizei sagt: “Ermittlung eingestellt!”

Ritz am Baa - Ritzt am Baa
Moje fängt die Fassnacht aa.
Weiter geht die heiße Sitzung,
Mensch und Tier friedlich vereint. 
Nur unterschiedlich ist die Ritzung
weil manche vierfach sind  bebeint.


Tatät tastät

Der Sanitäter und das Rind 
springen wie  der Wind  im Sprind

Wieder ist jemand umgefallen 
Ein Herr, er war wohl  etwas keck.
Er  hat schamlos vor den Leuten allen 
eine Dame gekitzelt am  hinteren Speck.   

 :argue: 


Noch gute Verrichtung bei des Tages Mühen

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (8 Februar 2006)

Fortsetzung der Narrensitzung
nach der ersten großen Dauer-Schwitzung

*Der sterbende Schwan*


Die Prinzessin sich jetzt fertig macht
in ihrem buntbemalten  Silberschwanenkleid.
Auf ein Drahtgestell genäht   die  Federpracht
nur um die Hüften wirkt sie viel zu breit. 

Der Prinz kommt um sie abzuholen
Man will  sie auf der Bühne krönen
Vom  Protokoll wird das befohlen
wenn die Krönungsfanfaren  ertönen.

Hoheitsvoll erhebt  sich der Schwan und schreitet
galant von Theodor, dem Fasan  zur Tür begleitet.
Das Federkleid im Steh´n noch etwas ausgeweitet
an der Garderobentüre doch sehr viel  Pein bereitet.

Zwischen  Tür und Angel eingeklemmt
steckt die gefiederte Schwandame hilflos fest.
Theodor  sich gegen die breiten Hüften stemmt,
der Saaldiener besorgt mit schwerem Gerät den Rest:

Mit einer Blechschere trennt er die Armierung 
auf der die Federn kunstvoll angebracht.
Er keucht: “Wenn weg ist  die  Verzierung
kommt sie durch, das wär´  gelacht!”

Plötzlich wurden weich die Knie 
sie sinkt zu Boden bleich
sie hustet, würgte sich und spie
Der Diener ruft den Arzt sogleich.

Der Doktor an den Federn nichts erkennt,
auch nichts besonderes am Drahtgeflecht.  
Er wollte wissen wie man  Hoheit sonst noch nennt,
ob männlich oder weibliches  Geschlecht?

“Eine Dame - aha -aha,  das ist ja reizend.”   
Jetzt liegt sie vor ihm, ganz  Natur. 
“Die Schwanenfedern riechen streng und beizend,
Ihr Idioten, die waren angemalt und nicht mehr pur !“

Dunkelrote Flecken zieren Brust und Hüften  
So was sah der Saaldiener bisher noch nie.
Der Doktor  rennt zum Fenster um zu  lüften,
das ist “Coloralcoltetraglyzinfarbstoffsilberschwanenallergie.”

“Der Karneval ist für Hoheit jetzt  zu Ende
jetzt geht es in die Klinik mit Tatääät
Dort in schwanenbefreitem  Gelände
kommt Hilfe - wenn nicht schon zu spät. 

Die Dame schreit entsetzt:
“Ich seh mich dunkelrot verfärben! 
Mein Schwanenkleid ist ganz zerfetzt!”
Muß ich auch am Sonnenbrand jetzt sterben?  

 0 

Gute Besserung allen Narren, die ebenfalls an 
Coloralcoltetraglyzinfarbstoffsilberschwanernallergie leiden.


Avor


----------



## Adele (8 Februar 2006)

Coloralcoltetraglyzinfarbstoffsilberschwanernallergie???????????????????
Na warte, Avor, Wenn ich Dich in die Finger kriege.....    :motz: 

*Himmelwärts*

Coloralcoltetraglyzinfarbstoffsilberschwanernallergie,
die Diagnose ist erbärmlich,
und die Prinzessin kocht wie nie,
ganz wörtlich, nun wird es gefährlich.

Schon schlagen Flämmlein aus dem Leibe,
verkokeln sie so recht apart,
auf dass sie aus dem Leben scheide, 
bevor sie richtig durch gegart.

Die Schweinerei ist ganz beträchtlich,
das Bett verbrannt, ach, ist das fies.
Dem Theodor ist das sehr peinlich,
zumal sie ihn alleine ließ.

Verblieben sind ihm nur noch zwei
der Weibsen, die ihn soll' n verwöhnen.
Das ist ihm gar nicht einerlei,
man hört ihn heimlich leise stöhnen.

Prinzesschen kann das nicht mehr stören,
die schwebt schon bald zur Wolke Sieben,
wo sie erst glaubt, sich zu verhören,
dort sitzt der Schwan, beim Harfe spielen.

Ach, meint der Schwan, er heißt Heinz-Sören,
der Sonnenbrand war nicht so schlimm,
mit Federn würd' ich auch krepieren
weil ich doch auch allergisch bin. 

Ein Jüngling ist aus ihm geworden,
man plaudert hin, man plaudert her,
auch über die so gift' gen Farben.
Die Industrie macht' s einem schwer.

Als Engel wirkt ein Schwan schon fein,
und die Prinzessin namens Helga,
lässt sich auf ein Geplänkel ein,
die Wolke ist ein weiches Lager. 

:holy:   :balloon:  :saint:  :holy:


----------



## Adele (8 Februar 2006)

Reinhard!!!! Wo bleibst Du???????????
Dichten helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :help:  :smiley:


----------



## Avor (9 Februar 2006)

Aus neuem Album:

*Lieder zum Karneval *

(Englisch-Übersetzer dringend gesucht!)

Vorspiel: 8 Takte Blech


Gefiedert oder unbefleckt,
aufgeweckte Winterschläfer
im dicken Bärenfell versteckt,
Große Tiere oder kleine Käfer.

Homo sapiens, denen´ s juckt
seit Silvester und den stillen Nächten.
Wer ahnt, was in ihren  Köpfen spuckt,
ausgelöst von dunklen  Mächten?

Es erwachen auch die Hummeln,
die im Hummelflug sich tummeln, 
beim Tummeln sich beschummeln
und an fremden Federn fummeln. 

Dann schummeln  auch die Gockeln,
die auf Hockelgäulen hockeln
und tummelnd  mit den Hummeln zockeln
und ruckelnd  mit den Böcken bockeln.   

Es schaben eifrig jetzt  die Schaben
die herbeigeeilt aus Oberschwaben
auf Ackergäulen schabend traben  
und noch nichts zum Laben haben. 

Jetzt erwachen auch die Milben  
die immer viel zu  schnell vergilben,
sie haben noch nichts zu vertilgen 
nur das Papier mit diesen Silben.

Nachspiel mit Trommeln: Bumm bumm 
die Sprache ist "ad libidumm"

  8)  :bigcry:  :holy: 


Schönen Tag!

Avor


----------



## Adele (9 Februar 2006)

*Nebenwirkungen*

Wer unser' m Freund Alkohol richtig beiwohnt,
wird oft mit den schönsten Bildern belohnt. 

Ein Rehlein hüpft fröhlich von Stiege zu Stiege,
verdammt, es ist bloß 'ne getarnte Ziege.

Piranhas schwimmen durch das Firmament,
hab' n zum Amazonas den Weg verpennt.

Aus lauter Hunger frisst einer 'nen Geier,
dann rülpst er laut, denn das war ein Bayer.

Am Schweinebraten kann das Auge sich laben, 
ganz komisch, er ist heut' doppelt zu haben.

Grad hört man ein zartes Mägdelein lachen,
beim nahen Betrachten wird es zum Drachen.

Die Matrone dagegen, die Mann sonst verschmäht,
wirkt engelgleich zierlich, nur ein wenig gebläht.

Das Häslein, das Kleine, mit herrischem Blicke,
versucht als Dompteur sich bei einer Ricke.

Sogar die Ameise sieht heute sehr stark aus,
sie stemmt einen Wagen mit einem Schwan drauf.

Die weißen Mäuse, schon länger bekannt,
die bitten zum Tanze, und das sehr galant.

Selbst die Regierung, die Herren, die Damen, 
an deren Sanftmut kann man sich dann laben.

Nur der Kater am Morgen, der pechrabenschwarze,
ist ziemlich echt, wie am Finger die Warze.


----------



## Avor (9 Februar 2006)

Noch ein´s

In einem Schnäpslein helle
schwimmt eine Blauforelle
von der Mündung bis zur Quelle
und wegen  einer  Welle
die gekommen auf die Schnelle
fliegt sie abwärts auf sie Schwelle. 
wo sie jetzt verdurstet - gelle?

 :crys: 

Avor


----------



## Adele (10 Februar 2006)

*Blauforelle 2*

Doch welch Glück, es fügt sich g' rade,
dass ein Glas Bowle auf der Treppe,
als ganz schmackhaftes Gestade,
die Forelle doch noch rette.

Paddelt zwischen Erdbeerstückchen,
Zitronen, Kirschen, Ananas, 
nimmt davon auch mal ein Schlückchen,
und probiert mal dies, mal das.

Die Bowle wird dann aufgetragen,
Von 'nem Herrn im dunklen Frack,
Damen wollen sich dran laben.
Man mokiert den Fischgeschmack.

Viel Igitt und Pfui und Ekel,
plötzlich durch die Halle hallt,
was soll dieses Menetekel?
Doch das Fischlein nur noch lallt.

Wein und Schnaps und Sekt dazu,
sind ein wirkungsvoller Mix,
um beschwipst zu sein im Nu.
Die Forelle kriegt den Schlicks.

Vor 'ner Ohnmacht steh' n die Damen,
teuer und sehr fein gewandet,
samt der Bowle, der Fatalen,
sie in der Toilette landet. 

Dreht die Augen, hebt die Flossen,
diese launige Forelle,
als sie durch das Rohr geschossen,
bis zum Abfluss, auf die Schnelle.

Leidet ziemlich am Geruch,
über den wir besser schweigen,
eine Ratte tut 'nen Fluch,
mitten im Fäkalienreigen.

Und so schwimmt das blaue Tier, 
stinkend zwar, doch sonst ganz munter,
leicht lädiert, man glaub' es mir,
raus ins Licht, den Rhein hinunter.   :smiley:


----------



## Avor (11 Februar 2006)

*Warum ist es am Rhein so schön?*

“Von wegen Rhein - das ist die Hölle,
ich komme nicht mehr von der Stelle”,
ruft  entkräftet  die Forelle.
"Schon wieder kommt die große Jauchekelle 
und wirft mich in die nächste Klärschlammwelle.

“Hier am Rhein geht die Sonne nicht unter,” 
singen derweil die Jecken munter”
und traurig  brüllen jetzt die Schleieraffen,
weil  gierig auf den Dächern  Geier gaffen.  

"Mein lieber Schwan" ruft die Forelle, 
ich komme  nicht mehr  bis zur  Quelle! 
Mein Unglück war die Bowle auf der Schwelle.
Dort sind mir weggeschwommen alle Felle,
weil die blöden Partylöwen, nicht sehr helle  
mich in den Abfluß spülten auf die Schnelle. 

Blau bin ich von dem Geprelle
und der gemeinen Jauchekelle.
So will ich warten bis zur nächste Welle,
denn die Hoffnung verliert man nicht so schnelle.
Auf Wolke Sieben seh´n wir uns auf alle Fälle.
wenn im Dom  erklingt  die Narrenschelle,

 :teddy:  :crys:  :krank:  :teddy: 

Schönes Wochenende!

Avor


----------



## Reinhard (11 Februar 2006)

*Mißgeschick*

Fremdes Haus, es war nicht helle
fiel über den Hund, der mit Gebelle
mich stürzte dabei über die Schwelle,
rutsche dann aus auf dem Tigerfelle
brach mir dann auch noch die rechte Elle.
Der Schmerz durchfuhr mich wie eine Welle.

Die Sanis waren schnell zur Stelle.
und rückten mir gleich auf die Pelle:
"Wir geben ihnen - gelle -
ein Mittel an die Schmerzensquelle."
Ich sagte: "Das ist doch nur 'ne Bagatelle,
wenn ich mir ein paar Teile prelle!"

"Die Diagnose ich hier stelle!
Außerdem ist Ihre Fontanelle
beschädigt und jetzt in die Krankenzelle."
Dem stimmt ihm bei auch sein Geselle.
Schon winkt der Klinikpförtner mit der Kelle.
Kurz drauf lag ich in einer Art Zitadelle.

"Na gut", dacht' ich, "erstmal bestelle
was zum Essen. Frikadelle!
Oder Fisch und 'ne Sardelle
oder lieber doch Forelle?
Oder, fein, ein Stück Gazelle..."
Doch es gab Obst: Eine(!) Mirabelle!

Mein Krankennachbar las eine Novelle
im Radio spielte eine Kapelle
und ich sah durch der Jalousie Lamelle
Leute spazieren, einer aß Karamelle.
Dann kam der Arzt mit seiner Tabelle:
"Sie haben eine Krankheit, eine immortelle..."

So'n Blödsinn, ich gab ihm auf seine Delle
mit der gesunden Linken eine Schelle.
Und dann floh ich aus Celle.
Zuhaus' dann besorgte ich mir Pimpinelle
und gegen den Schmerz auch noch Braunelle.
Und gesundete im Garten - in meiner Parzelle...


----------



## Avor (12 Februar 2006)

Helau und Prost!
Reinhard zum Trost:

*Noch ein Mißgeschick*

Auch ich bin eben hingefallen,
meine schöne Hose hat jetzt einen Riss.
Kann nichts mehr essen, nur noch lallen:
Die Zunge  halbiert und zertrümmert das Gebiss.

Blau geschwollen bin ich,  eine Qual
Wie seh´ ich aus, ich muß mich schämen.
Kann nicht mehr geh´n  zum Karneval,
und nur mit Flüssignahrung Vorlieb nehmen.


Reinhard und allen Leidensgenossen Prost
und gute Besserung!

 :tröst: 

Avor


----------



## dotshead (12 Februar 2006)

@Avor

Zum Karneval du immer gehen kannst,
die Qual der Wahl dir abgenommen ist,
als Zombie (Untoter) du erscheinst,
hauptsache du bleibst Du,  so wie Du bist.


----------



## Avor (12 Februar 2006)

*Zug der Narren*

Weiter geht am Rhein die Narrenreise
der Winter ist noch längst nicht überwunden  
Die Warzenschweine stecken  fest im Eise
Der Wal hat den Weg nach Rio nicht gefunden.  

Durch die Straßen ziehen Narrenscharen
gröhlend   wie einst die wilden Horden.
Homo sapiens, die hoch  entwickelt  waren, 
was ist aus dieser  Gattung  nur geworden?

“Hört nur, wie sie närrisch   plärren  
die doch aus guten Häusern kamen. 
Damlich  anzuseh´n  die  Herren 
und  herrlich die maskierten Damen.

“Lachen” ruft die Katze “ist gesund!”
“Darüber lacht kein Esel” schimpft der Hund.
“Dieses Weib dort  ist zum Weinen 
mit dem Schnurrbart oben an den Beinen
und die alte Schachtel auch
mit der tätowierten Rübe auf dem Bauch. “

“Und wie die Gäule laufen rum ,
mit Narrenhüten auf den Köpfen
und gestutztem Schwanz, wie dumm  
und vierfach gedrehten Zöpfen!
Auf ihren Rücken Kasperles-Gestalten,
die können  kaum sich oben halten
schwenken mit  Fahnen, Säbeln und  Flinten 
die Idioten zielen ja nach hinten!”

“Ich weiß warum, Sie  blöder Hund!”
ruft die Katz, sie kennt den Grund :
“Do hinne komme doch die Hesse!
Die kenne se  in Meenz   vergesse, 
die komme von de anner Seit vom Rhoi
wo se saufe Äppelwoi!”

“Gucke se, da kumme jetz die Sockefranze
wie gern tät isch mit dene danze.” 
Da  ergreift das Wort der blöde Hund:
“Ihr Katze seid doch net gesund!
habt e groß Klapp un macht eusch wischtisch
un könnt net emal deutsch babbele rischtisch. “

Musikkapellen zieh´n vorbei,
zum Verwöhnen feiner Ohren     
die Finger sind schon steif wie Blei 
und die Trompeten eingefroren.

Eiszapfen hängen an den Klarinetten,
die Trommelfelle und die Noten scheppern.  
Man vergaß, sie vorher einzufetten 
In der Kälte auch die Zähne kleppern. 

“Das ist die Kleppergarde” ruft ein  Esel
mit Taucherbrille und Tirolerhut bestückt.
“Des is der aale Bock   aus Oberwesel!”
Ruft eine junge Ziege hochbeglückt.

Eine Damenband mit blonden Locken   
bläst den Radetzkymarsch so gut sie kann.
Da ruft ein Herr  mit roten Socken:
“Die dritte von rechts, das ist mein Mann!”

Jetzt kommen Oldenburger Legehennen
mit Spitzenhäubchen und Schleifchen verziert.
Die Hähne in Pelzmänteln Kerzen verbrennen, 
damit keine der  Hennen zu früh erfriert.
die jetzt im Gleichschritt marschieren mit Fahnen davor 
und  den Schneewalzer gackern mit viel Gefühl, 
um zu huldigen Seiner  Tollität  Prinz Theodor
der  übernächtigt  in tiefen Schlummer fiel. 

Ein Wagen fährt vorbei,
oben stehen  Elefanten
aus Pappmaché und Kleisterbrei,
unten marschieren die Verwandten.  

Dann gibt es Panik und Gedränge:
Bonbons fliegen in die Menge.
Politessen machen  Stempel drauf
und sammeln sie in Schüsseln auf.

“Gemeinheit”, sagt der Hund zur Katze,
dann findet er im Rinnstein eine Tasche
die ein Herr verloren hat mit Glatze.
In der Tasche steckte eine Flasche.           

Um zu sehen wie es schmeckt
hat er gleich daran  geleckt.
“Wie das brennt im Schlund - 
Frauchen sagt, das sei gesund,
und wenn sie mal davon getrunken  
hat Herrchen nach dem Zeug gestunken."

Jetzt kommt die große Attraktion,    
dargebracht von Tieren aus dem Zoo.
Die Katze ruft “sie kommen schon!”
Der Hund mit Fernglas fragt “wo wo?”
“Dort drüben  sagt die Katze guck!”
Nimmt aus der Flasche  einen Schluck.

Hundert Schleieräffchen   tragen
in Fünferreihen ein riesiges  Brett 
schaumgummi-geplostert Kopf und Kragen.
Auf dem Brett ein Löwe in seinem Bett.

Das Bett bewachen zehn  Giraffen
auf ihren Köpfen  Papageien sitzen.
Die Katze fragt “ob die das  schaffen,
“Sieh doch wie die Affen schwitzen.”

Fernsehkameras an schwankenden Kränen
bevölkert mit Spatzen und kranken Hyänen 
zeigen Bilder, verwackelt und in  die Breite gezogen,
Giraffen ohne Köpfe, um das Schönste betrogen.    

Der Löwe erhebt sich und winkt in die Menge,
dabei lockert sich am Bett das  Gestänge,
mit dem Rüssel fängt es auf ein Elefant
der mit Dröhnen sogleich in der Tiefe verschwand 
und  einen Trägeraffen an der Schulter  getroffen 
der schreit “Ihr Elefanten seid wohl besoffen!”

Gefährlich kommt das Brett ins Schwanken,  
die Schleieraffen vorne  an den Flanken  
kommen aus dem Tritt und stolpern,
das Riesenkunstwerk kommt ins Holpern. 
Ein Affe  in die Kamera winkt,
bevor er matt zu Boden sinkt.
Er ruft ich bin ganz schmutzig,
das macht die Großen oben stutzig.

Die Giraffen ihre Hälse drehen
und mit dem Kopf nach unten sehen,
worauf sich das Brett jetzt vollends neigt zur Seite, 
die Papageien suchen schnell das Weite.  
So bahnt sich großes Unheil an. 
Der Ruf ertönt:: “Rette sich wer kann!”
als der Löwe samt dem  Bett
seitwärts abrutscht von dem Brett,
das die Affen linksseits  nicht mehr halten  können 
und in Panik auf die rechte Seite rennen.

Menschen und Tiere schreien vor Schreck:
“Wenn der Löwe kommt, dann sind wir weg!“
“Hinlegen!” Ruft hastig eine Mutterkuh
den  Schleieraffen auf der Backbordseite zu.
Der Löwe schreit vor Schreck jetzt auch,
Prinz Theodor hält vor Lachen sich den Bauch,
der aus seinem Schlummer jäh  erwachte   
“Herrlich, wer sich diese Schau erdachte!”

Die Affen legen sich auf den Boden wie befohlen, 
doch sie vergaßen in der Eile Luft zu holen ,
als das Brett stabil jetzt auf dem Boden unten  
ruft Theodor  : Warum sind die Affen jetzt  verschwunden?”

“Wo sind die Affen?”
Fragen jetzt auch die Giraffen.
Der Löwe legt sich wieder  in sein Bett hernieder, 
Prinz Theodor sucht nach seinem Goldgefieder
das  der Löwe  ihm im Schlaf entrissen
und beim Runterfallen vor Schreck draufgebissen. 
Jetzt liegt die ganze Prinzenpracht im Dreck
die Schleieraffen sind  noch immer weg.

Verschwunden sind jetzt auch die beiden Damen, 
die mit dem Prinzen aus dem Eise kamen.
Ein Elefant ruft “Was soll das Bett auf meinem Rüssel!”
Eine Krankenschwester kommt mit einer Schüssel.
um das arme Tier zu hegen und zu pflegen,
was dem Elefanten kommt nicht ungelegen.  

Es rennen  arbeitslose Osterhasen,
die ihre Eier in der Eile  selber fraßen.
Kängurus, kommen eiligst angehüpft 
und haben dann das große Brett gelüpft
und die hundert Affen kostenlos  befreit, 
die riefen “Danke! Es war höchste Zeit!”

Die Feuerwehr kommt mit Blaulicht und Sirenen,     
mit Schläuchen, einem Kran und einem Laster.
Eine Kapelle spielte einen Trauermarsch, zum Gähnen 
schnell wird beendet das Desaster. 

Weiter geht der Zug der Narren,
die Gäule in der Kälte schnarren,  
die Schleieraffen nicht mehr schwitzen,
weil sie jetzt oben  bei dem Löwen sitzen,
der sich erholt in seinem Ruhekissen 
und die Giraffen unten tragen müssen.    
 Der Elefant mit dem gequetschten Rüssel
erholt sich bei der Schwester mit der Schüssel. 



unk:  :teddy:  :santa:  :bandit  :splat:  0

Gute Erholung und frohes Gelingen 

wünscht Avor  

(beim Schlaflieder singen)


----------



## Avor (12 Februar 2006)

*Zug der Narren*

Teil 2 

Sondereinlage


Die Straße ist schon wieder aufgeräumt
die Tiere wieder aufgezäumt.
Weiter geht der Zug der Narren
gefolgt von einem bunten Narrenkarren, 
der gezogen wird von Katzenhaien 
die getiggert sind und  webgewatscht,
das Volk vor Freude in die Hände klatscht,
denn in dem  Karren schmoren Kreaturen, 
die mit faulen Tricks und falschen Huren 
im Internet auf ahnungslose Surfer jagten, 
die dann über eine teure Rechnung klagten.   

Sascha und Heiko, die Karrenbesitzer
erscheinen  als siegreiche Narrenbeschützer.
Hoch zu Rosse kommen sie stolz geritten
die gegen die  schwarzen Schafe gestritten.  
Sie räumten auf mit ihren Mannen 
und jagten das Räubervolk  von dannen.
und machten die Betrüger dann zu Narren , 
die jetzt stinken und  verfaulen in dem Karren. 
Ein dreifach Hoch den Siegern  gegen teuren Schmutz
den Helfern von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz!

 :dafuer: 


Bis bald!

Avor


----------



## Adele (12 Februar 2006)

*Dreckwasser*

Welch furchtbares Chaos herrschte grad' auf den Straßen,
in der man versucht' vor Chaoten zu fliehen,
doch dennoch wir nicht die Forelle vergaßen,
doch die können Heiko und Sascha nicht sehen.

Und auch nicht Avor und Reinhard die Beiden,
die nun ihre Wunden lecken und pflegen,
auch, wenn sie gerade nicht sind zu beneiden 
müssen sie nicht sich in Dreckwasser legen.

Heißt es denn nicht, dass der Fluss nun ist sauber,
und neues Leben kann sich drin entwickeln?
Vorbei ist nun oft offensichtlich der Zauber, 
weil manche Menschen nicht richtig ticken

Sie hustet, sie prustet, hört Narrengeschrei, 
als sie sich dann ausruht an einer Mole,
doch plötzlich tut sie einen Schmerzesschrei,
erschoss die Forelle man mit 'ner Pistole? 

Wer bist denn Du, fragt eine kleine Muschel,
die sie kurz vorher in die Flosse kniff,
für Plankton hielt sie dieser kleine Wuschel,
dem wurde ganz schlecht vor so viel Gift.

Du bist als Sondermüll nur zu gebrauchen,
schimpft wüst die Kleine widerwillig,
dann will sie besser doch noch eine rauchen,
denn dieser Nachgeschmack ist ihr zu billig.

Das schmeckt nicht wie die echten Kamele,
dem Schalentier ist es wirklich nicht wohl.
Gepfuschtes Kippen kaufte sie bei der Garnele.
schon rücken zwei Aale an, die sind vom Zoll.

Die Schuldigen werden sehr bald schon gefunden,
drei Störe radebrechen was von nix wissen,
Ein Aal giert nach den Billigkippen, unumwunden,
er wird als Raucher sicherlich das falsche Kraut vermissen. 


und den Herren der Schöpfung gute Genesung, auch, wenn sie keine nachgemachten Zigaretten rauchen....

 :bussi:  :tröst:  :bussi:  :tröst:


----------



## Adele (12 Februar 2006)

*Kleines Dankeschön*

Merkwürdige Wesen im Forum sich tummeln,
sie posten und werkeln hier drinnen wie Hummeln.

SEPS heben das Schwert gegen Dialerkolonnen,
auf Samtpfoten freundliche Tigger her kommen.

Katzenhaie gespannt auf Beute hier lauern,
selbst gewisse Rolfe erklimmen die Mauern.

Stieglitze achtsam durch die Abendluft flattern,
sogar 'nen Juristen kann man hier ergattern.

Captain Picard rast mit Sternenflotten,
gegen Simser und Sumser, die gefräßig wie Motten.

Ein Technofreak haut auf die Pfoten den Trollen,
die immer nur Blödsinn verzapfen wollen.

Reducal in keinem Fall reduziert,
sein Wissen über jeden, der And' re anschmiert.

DNA2 hebt sein Wort eher sparsam,
doch sitzt das genau, und ist äußerst ratsam.

Girgel als Einzelkämpfer riskiert,
sein Nervenkostüm, ganz ungeniert. 

So könnte man noch recht Viele benennen,
die hier im Forum die Betrüger erkennen.

D' rüber Sascha und Heiko mit warnenden Händen,
beraten die User in deren vier Wänden.  
 :bussi:    :dafuer:   :knuddel: 


Übrigens. Die Mehrfachbezeichnungen .... hicks.....  wie Katzenhaie .... oder Tigger ... gluck.... liegen nur an der freien Dichtkunst und nicht am Bier..... Prost.....      8)


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2006)

Das war echt nett, habe ich sogar verstanden!


			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Prost.....      8)


 Ein achtel Roter uns allen zum Wohl, laufen dabei auch manche Gedanken hohl! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Adele (13 Februar 2006)

@ Reducal

War weniger nett, dafür mehr so gemeint.   8)  Ohne Euch würde ich nämlich bei meiner eigenen Anti-MCM-Bastelei ganz schön alt aussehen!!!!!!!!!!   :bussi: 

Prost, aber jetzt mit viel Kaffee   

 :gaehn:


----------



## Adele (13 Februar 2006)

*Kleine Abwandlung eines alten Volksliedes*

Sieht ein Knab' 'nen Dialer steh' n.
Dialer in dem Netze.
Will ihm gleich den Hals umdreh' n,
Dialer, Dialer, Dialer blöd,
und das ohne Hetze.

Ach der Dialer wehrt sich sehr,
Dialer in dem Netze.
Rechnungen schickt er, mehr und mehr,
Dialer, Dialer, Dialer blöd,
ganz ohne Gesetze.

Doch der wilde Knabe bricht,
Dialer in dem Netze,
diesem Wicht doch das Genick.
Dialer, Dialer, Dialer blöd,
trotz der Anwaltshetze.  

Fröhliches brechen noch weiterhin  
  :holy:


----------



## Adele (13 Februar 2006)

*Kleines Trostliedchen für Reinhard und Avor*

Heile, heile Häschen,
ist bald wieder gut,
Trojaner macht ein Spässchen,
habt nur frohen Mut.
Heile, heile Dialerdreck,
in hundert Jahren ist der auch weg.

Erholt Euch gut, Ihr zart fühlenden Poeten  :bussi:  0   :knuddel:


----------



## Avor (13 Februar 2006)

@Adele Du Schelm,

von wegen "zartfühlende Poeten" ... :lol: 

Wir sind auf Motivsuche weil Du uns alles schon weggedichtet hast.  :help:  

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (13 Februar 2006)

*Peinlicher Vorfall*

Aktuell aus dem prallen Leben. 

Bei mir ist etwas vorgefallen,
dort, wo man sagt das sei der Rücken.
ich hörte eine Scheibe knallen, 
als ich wollte mich zur Katze bücken.

Der Medizinmann ist gekommen, 
als ich auf dem Boden rumgekrochen
und hat sich meiner angenommen
und mit Nadeln auf mich eingestochen.

Ich hab´geschrieen wie ein Schwein,  
es ging auch ihm durch Mark und Bein. 
und ich fragte “muß das sein ?
Stech bitte nicht so tief hinein!”

Mitleid sprach aus seinem Herzen,
ich solle Mut und Hoffnung fassen,
das Schönste sei doch an den Schmerzen, 
wenn sie beginnen nachzulassen .

Die Methode zeigte Wirkung, außer Frage,
ich wurde nach der Nadel richtig süchtig.
Der Medico verstand mich gut in meiner Lage,
doch zu oft zu stechen sei nicht richtig. 

Andere Therapien sollten wir besprechen,
die noch besser wirken als das Stechen. 
Dann wurde er blass, auch im Gesicht 
und schrie wie ein Stier beim Jüngsten Gericht.

"Was ist mit meinem Rücken?
Ich kann mich nicht mehr bücken!"
Was soll ich tun? Ich biß mir auf die Zähne, 
der Katze sträubte sich die Mähne.

Dann  stellte ich die Diagnose,
öffnete den Gürtel seiner Hose
und  hab´ich ihm seinen  Schmerz gestillt,
mit der Spritze die noch da lag, voll gefüllt.

Um Schlimmeres  zu verhindern 
hab ich ihn gestochen mehrmals in den Hintern.
Er schrie vor Schmerz, es war ein Jammer, 
die Katze flüchtet  in die Besenkammer.

Ich tröstete ihn aus vollem Herzen, 
er solle Mut und Hoffnung fassen,
das Schönste sei doch an den Schmerzen,
wenn sie beginnen, nachzulassen. 

Dann  hab´ ich schnell  den Notarzt angewählt
und alles der Reihe nach erzählt.
Der  brüllt dann  atemlos durchs Telefon:
“Sofort, Herr Kollege, ich komme schon!”


Gute Besserung - und bitte stets die richtige Diagnose stellen!

 :gruebel: 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (14 Februar 2006)

*Fastnacht und kein Ende*


“Helau! -  Alaaf!”  ihr Narren alle!”
Wieder kommen sie im Schwalle.
Kurze, lange, dicke,  pralle
und fallen in die Schuldenfalle!

Prächtige Wagen  fahren vorbei.
Wie jedes Jahr,  man ist´s  gewöhnt:
Wichtigtuer und ihr  Einheitsbrei
werden  süffisant   verhöhnt.  

Blasmusik mit Trauerblick
spielt zum Tanz ein Schauerstück 
von Hummeln die an ihren Stummeln fummeln 
und  sich vor Lachen ihre Bäuche  krummeln,
wobei sich Quallen an die Hummeln krallen 
die lallend dann zu Boden fallen.        

“Schnaps   macht  bunte Vögel  froh!
Warzenschweine und Forellen sowieso!
Nur Katzen machen dumme   Fratzen !”
Pfeifen von den Dächern krumme Spatzen. 

“Idioten!” schimpft der Hund 
Wir Katzen haben  keine  Fratzen!
Gleich komm ich hoch, dann geht es rund!”
Emilie sagt: “Laß doch die Spatzen schwatzten” 

Dann nimmt sie  aus der Flasche einen  Schluck,
auch  der Hund  nimmt   einen großen 
“Frauchen nimmt das Zeug bei  Überdruck. 
und Herrchen macht dann  in die Hosen. "

Die Katze sagt “oh Mann oh Mann,
ich will jetzt auch noch einmal dran.
Wie heißen sie, Herr Hund mit Namen?
und kennen sie auch ihre Ahnen?”

“Meine Sippschaft ist sehr kunterbunt:
Der Urahn ein Wolf, ein Windhund mein Pappi. 
Im Taufschein steht, ich sei gesund.
Drum nannten  sie mich Schlappi.” 

“Darf ich fragen,  wie man sie  genannt
nachdem mit ihnen  die Welt bereichert?”
“Ich bin eine hochgeborene Emilie von Trabant
so ist´s in meinem  Fell  gespeichert
und elektronisch in den Schwanz gebrannt.” 

“Alter Adel, abgehalftert und verkommen!”
Ruft im Flug ein glanzgefärbter Maueradler.
Dann hat er schnell Reißaus genommen
vor einem dampfgegerbten Trauerquadler.

“Schauen sie die Papageien!”
fängt die Katze an zu schreien  
und die vielen bunten Kolibris,
“Schlappi, sie mögen mir  verzeihen,
die will mir holen, gebraten am Spieß.” 

Dann leckt sie sich die Zunge
nachdem sie gründlich  Maß genommen, 
duckt sich angespannt  zum Sprunge,
ist dann aber leider ganz benommen
von der Flugbahn abgekommen .

Ihr Ziel hat sie nicht angetroffen,
sie hat zuviel vom Schnaps gesoffen.
“Sie ruft entsetzt,  was ist geschehen?  
Warum kann ich alles doppelt sehen?”

“Warum kann ich fliegen ohne Kraftanwendung
in den Himmel und dann wieder runter 
Schlappi ruft : “Das ist die  Saftverschwendung, 
Zuviel Schnaps macht  müde Katzen munter!” 

Fahnen schwingen  
Menschen singen:
"Werft zum Himmel eure Hände! "
Und weiter geht es ohne Ende:
 Auf und ab und immer wieder
fliegt  Emilie himmelwärts
dann abwärts in die Hände wieder 
und wieder hoch, es ist kein Scherz

“Das ist die Polonaise, 
die kommt aus Blankenese
Oh Gott, ist das ein  Käse!”
Ruft bayerisch ein Chinese.

Nach oben fliegen wieder  Hände
dann geht es  wieder runter 
Emilie ruft: “Das ist das Ende!   
Im Himmel ist die Welt viel bunter.”

Doch es gibt noch kein Verweilen,
wieder muß sie abwärts eilen,
mit einem Fußball  kommt sie jetzt geflogen
Ein olivgrüner  Kahn,  von Schwänen gezogen
Vorne  stehen heimwehgeplagte  Vaterlandskicker  
und vom Fußballbund im Tor  ein Dicker
und ein ausgestopftes komisches  Vieh
das sie gesehen hat  noch nie. 

Freikarten werfen sie  in die Menge.
Am Boden gibt es Aufruhr und  Gedränge.
Politessen nehmen die Karten in Verwahrung
und machen  Stempel für die Steuer drauf.
Bei Ebay dann  versteigert nach bester  Erfahrung,
Freikarten  sind  kein billiger  Kauf. 

Fußball ist in diesem Jahr   das Motto: 
Hinten hagelt´s  Rehe namens Otto  
Vom Olymp winkt friedlich ein blonder Schäfer 
mit elf Schäfchen, keine Siebenschläfer .
Prominente kommen aus der ganzen Welt     
auch der Trainer, wenn der Startschuss fällt.  
Ersatz kommt aus dem schwarzen   Kontinent, 
wenn es mal  im Angriff  klemmt. 

Schlappi ruft:” Komm raus aus diesem Kahn
Du hast  vom Fußball keine Ahnung!”
Das meint auch vorn der Oberschwan,
Katzen und Fußballmuffeln zur Mahnung. 

Emilie auf den Hinterbeinen stehend singt
im Nationaltrikot, Mercedes auf der Brust:
sie grölt, daß es durch Mark und Beine dringt: 
die  alten Weisen von der Waldeslust:

“Es muffeln die Muffeln 
es hummeln die Hummeln
die mit Fummeln tummeln 
mit bemopsten Mopsen schummeln 
un - hicvk  - mit bekloopß0pten Knop zfsen lummeln. 
besohffen -hick - dumme Fstnchtslieder brummeln
nn dursh di alle Kne ipen bu7mmeln. “

“Hör auf mit diesem  Gassenhauer,
komponiert von Gutemberg,  dem Orgelbauer
der Text von einem blöden Avor gedichtet
gehört in den Reißwolf und vernichtet!”   

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

tatäät tatäät tatäät


Gutes Vernichten!

wünscht ....


----------



## Adele (16 Februar 2006)

*Kleine Zwischenfälle*

Klar, dass bei so viel Getümmel,
schnell mal was passieren kann.
Denn den Rehbock, diesen Lümmel,
treibt der Schalk, so dann und wann.

Scheinbar harmlos, fröhlich pfeifend,
mischt er sich unter die Leute,
doch es ist nicht Herz ergreifend, 
was er sich so leistet, heute.

Stolz trabt grad' ein Ziegenbock,
beim FC ist er Maskottchen,
über' s Spielfeld, ohne Pflock,
und er stinkt, du liebes Lottchen.

Kommt ein Fußball angeflogen?
Nein, es wedelt mit der Tatze,
sichtbar schon, sie kommt von oben,
die noch arg bedröhnte Katze. 

Klatscht dem Rehbock vor die Nase,
der ganz schnell die Katze tritt,
dass sie Richtung Ziege rase,
zielgenau, mit viel Esprit.

Landet hart am Hinterteil, 
des Maskottchens, das prompt meckert:
Mein Popo ist nicht mehr heil!
Erschrocken hat es sich bekleckert.

Da wird selbst die Katze nüchtern,
atmet heftig, ringt nach Luft,
doch der Bock meint, gar nicht schüchtern,
das sei echter Mannesduft.

Die Forelle schon vor Tagen,
im Fass Kölsch gelandet ist,
Rehlein rollt das Fass vom Wagen, 
bis ihr elend schwind'lig ist.

Das Fischlein prompt die Katze findet,
als das Fass dann endlich bricht.
Wie es sich auch dreht und windet,
erlischt doch bald sein Lebenslicht.

Unten, ganz nah am Geschehen,
hält das Nilpferd sich auf Trab.
hat den Rehbock nicht gesehen,
der ihr eins mit den Hörnern gab.

An den Zaun beinahe brandend, 
hüpft das Hippo auf und ab,  
bevor es auf  'ner Hummel landet.
Die ächzt nur: Jetzt bin ich platt.

Den Notarzt muss man mir heranzieh' n,
stöhnt die Hummel, Mann o Mann.
Der kommt grad' aus Großbritannien,
wo man noch gut verdienen kann.

Hast du 'ne Versicherungskarte,
fragt der Doktor das Insekt.
Das verneint, schon setzt das harte,
Leben ein, das nicht perferkt.

Hast du keine Krankenkasse,
hast du eben Pech gehabt,
Hummel landet auf der Straße,
wo sogleich ein Pferd antrabt.

Das Nilpferd hat viel bess're Karten,
denn es ist Privatpatient. 
Braucht auch gar nicht lang zu warten,
weil die Gier doch niemals pennt.

Untersuchungen ganz viele,
kriegt das Nilpferd alle heut'
Eine teurer als die And' re
wie sich da Doktors Konto freut  ...

Auf dass sich nie ein Nilpferd auf Euch setze.. :bigcry:


----------



## Adele (17 Februar 2006)

Neues vom Steyler Pater   

Sind zwar keine Gedichte, aber die "Scherzkekse" passen toll zum Thema Krankheit"

1) WELTMEISTERSCHAFT für Fußballköppe

Ein Mann sitzt im ausverkauften Stadion des WM-Finales und hat neben sich
einen leeren Sitz. Irritiert fragt er den Zuschauer auf der anderen Seite des leeren Platzes,
ob der Platz jemandem gehöre.

"Nein", lautet die Antwort, "der Sitz ist leer."

"Aber das ist unmöglich! Wer in aller Welt hat eine Karte für das
WM-Finale, dem größten sportlichen Ereignis überhaupt und lässt dann den
Sitz ungenutzt?"

"Nun, der Sitz gehört zu mir. Meine Frau wollte mitkommen, leider ist sie
kürzlich verstorben. Es ist das erste WM-Finale, das wir uns nicht gemeinsam ansehen können,
seitdem wir geheiratet haben."

"Oh, das tut mir Leid. Aber wollte niemand von Ihren Verwandten oder
Freunden an Ihrer Stelle mitkommen?"

Der Mann schüttelt den Kopf: "Nein, die sind alle bei ihrer Beerdigung." ..........


2) standesgemäße Berufskrankheiten und Todesarten:
    Wie das Ableben in unterschiedlichen Berufen bezeichnet wird: 

    BERUFSKRANKHEITEN mit TODESFOLGEN

·	Der Pfarrer segnet das Zeitliche.
·	Der Dompteur geht vor die Hunde.
·.	Der Schäfer oder Gärtner beißt ins Gras.
·	Dem Kardiologen bricht das Herz.
·	Das Zimmermädchen hat der Herr zu sich gerufen.
·	Der Schornsteinfeger kehrt nie wieder.
·	Die Hebamme (oder: Dolly Buster) hat abgenippelt.
·	Der Fundbüroleiter hat den Tod gefunden.
·	Der Kopilot wird beigesetzt.
·	Die Amme ruht im Stillen.
·	Die Amme ruht im Stillen Ozean.
·	Die Amme stillt im Ruhen.
·	Der Pontifex ist hinübergegangen.
·	Der Maurer springt von der Schippe.
·	Der Koch gibt den Löffel ab.
·	Der Turner verreckt.
·	Den Elektriker trifft der Schlag.
·	Der Spachtelfabrikant kratzt ab.
·	Der Schaffner liegt in den letzten Zügen.
·	Der Beamte entschläft sanft.
·	Der Fromme muss dran glauben.
·	Der Zahnarzt hinterlässt eine schmerzliche Lücke.
·	Der Gemüsehändler sieht sich die Radieschen von unten an. 
·	Die Putzfrau kehrt nie wieder.
·	Der Fechter springt über die Klinge.
·	Der Anwalt steht vor dem Jüngsten (oder Letzten) Gericht.
·	Der Anwalt hört auf zu klagen. Sein Klagen hat ein Ende.
·	Der Autohändler kommt unter die Räder.
·	Der Kfz-Mechaniker schmiert ab.
·	Der Optiker schließt für immer die Augen.
·	Der Förster geht in die ewigen Jagdgründe ein.
·	Der Gynäkologe scheidet dahin.
·	Der Schornsteinfeger erbleicht.
·	Der Eremit wird heim gerufen.
·	Der Tenor hört die Englein singen.
·	Der Fremdenlegionär kehrt in die ewige Heimat zurück.
·	Der Spanner ist weg vom Fenster.
·	Der Schneider hat das letzte Hemd an.
·	Der Fußballprofi kommt ins Abseits.   
·	Der Schiedsrichter pfeift aus dem letzten Loch, hat ausgepfiffen.
·	Der Blinde schließt für immer die Augen und sieht das ewige Licht.      
·	Der Rabbi geht über den Jordan.

 0


----------



## Adele (17 Februar 2006)

*Der Liebe Pfeil*

Sind wir jetzt endlich am Stadion vorbei,
wo der Ziegenbock hat so furchtbar gestunken?
Fragt angewidert ein Warzenschwein, ei,
da hat ihm doch grad' ein Mädchen gewunken.

Mitten im Trubel, zwischen Bäuchen und Beinen,
zwischen Jubel, täta und Kamelleregen,
drängt es sich durch zu der Schönen, der Einen,
die als Praline verkleidet mahnt gegen Diäten.

Emilie, die Katze, die von Trabant
wird es plötzlich übel, das muss wohl vom Fisch sein.
Sie würgt und erbricht sich, das wirkt nicht elegant,
danach will sie noch ein Schnäpschen, ganz klein.

Der Schlappi, der inzwischen auch ist benebelt,
erblickt die Getigerte, dann wird ihm seltsam.
Der Liebe Pfeil kommt grad' angesegelt,
und trifft ihn hart, er fühlt sich als Mann.

In die Pfoten Emilie er nimmt, ganz Galan,
dann nehmen sie beide ein Schlückchen, ein Halbes,
Die ganz große Liebe jetzt zu uns kam,
glauben beide im Suff, und träumen was Zartes.
  :love:


----------



## Avor (17 Februar 2006)

*Der Liebe Pfeil*

Teil 2


Schlappi hat sein Herz für Emilie entdeckt,
er hat sie geküßt und mit ihr auf Du getrunken. 
Sein zartes Werben auch ihre Sinne weckt.
obwohl er  ziemlich nach Schnaps gestunken

“Warum ist es am Rhein so schön?”
singen die Narren und ihre Artverwandten.
In Köln und Mainz, die ganze  Strecke
bis zum Bodensee, dann um die Ecke.

“Warum wird der Rhein so schmal ?”
fragt in seiner Qual der Wal,
“wo soll die Odyssee noch enden?
ich kann doch hier nicht wenden !”

Niemand stört sich an dem Angstgeschrei,
nur ganz oben hört´s die Lorelei .
Sie weiß nicht was es bedeuten soll und lauscht:
Ein Mensch als Tier? Wer hier wohl die Rollen tauscht? 

"Alle sind verrückt in diesen Zeiten,
was machst du  Riesenvieh  im Rhein?
“Ich möchte gern im Ozean gleiten, 
hier ist´s zu eng, ich komme nicht hinein.”

Der arme Silberschwan, 
dem man das Federkleid geklaut
ist auf der Flucht und übel dran,
Tod und Unheil sich zusammenbraut. 

Zwei Schwestern sind schon weggerafft.
Frierend sucht er Schutz an einer Klippe,
Wann verläßt  auch ihn die Kraft? 
Muß er sterben an der Vogelgrippe?

Tiere sind hilfreich  in der Not.
Er sieht den Wal, erkennt die Pein.
"Ich will ihn retten vorm sicheren Tod! 
an der nächsten Kurve muß es sein."

"In Mainz, wo der Main fließt in den Rhein 
soll er rückwärts  schwimmen  in den Main,
ich weise hinten ein und will nach vorne Rufe senden,
er dreht den Kopf und kann dann vorwärts wenden.  

Das Rettungsmanöver  ist gelungen.
Die Narren haben es  nicht mitbekommen.
In den Bütten haben sie Reden geschwungen.
Der Schwan hat  des Wales Dank und Hilfe  angenommen .

Schnell schwimmen sie mit der Strömung,
der Schwan im Windschatten und der Wärme vom Wal
und die Atemluft  des Großen, hilfreiches  Serum
schützt vor  Kälte und  Vogelgrippe allemal. 

Wieder fliegen Hände in den  Himmel,
begleitet von Narren mit ihrem Gebimmel. 
Emile ruft, “mein Schlappi ist entschwunden!
mit der Flasche, die er um den Hals gebunden.”

“Hier bin ich!” Ruft Schlappi atemlos,
“ich seh alles doppelt, die Welt ist so groß,
und ganz von oben noch viel bunter.”
“Schlappi” ruft Emilie, “komm schnell runter!”

“Was ist das, was an deiner Seite fliegt?”
“Es ist das Hündchen mit der Windel!
Das arme Würmchen keine Luft mehr kriegt.
Auch sein Frauchen fliegt, die dürre Spindel. "

Im Auf und Ab des Lebens
vergißt man jede Konvention.
Was ist der Sinn des ganzen Strebens? 
Liebe,  ist auch bei Tieren Religion.

“Am Aschermittwoch ist alles vorbei! 
Emilie komm herauf ich will dich lieben!”
“Ja Schatz!” Sie springt mit einem Schrei 
von der Sehnsucht nach Schlappi getrieben.

 :bussi: 


Gute Nacht, in welchen Betten auch immer!


Avor


----------



## Adele (18 Februar 2006)

*Jähes Ende einer Liebe*

Schlappi wähnt sich schon im Himmel,
in dem Siebten, wohl gemerkt.
Zärtlich streckt er seine Pfote,
plötzlich wird er weg gezerrt.

Bist du denn jetzt ganz von Sinnen,
brüllt ein Mensch, mit Namen Theo,
der ist sein Herrchen, Gnade Deo,
zieht ihn zeternd schnell von hinnen.

Schlappi kläfft, dass dies nicht geht, 
denn er möchte hier verweilen,
doch sein Mensch ihn nicht versteht,
schubst ihn, tritt ihn an den Beinen.

Das wird nicht noch mal passieren,
gröhlt jetzt Theo, alle gucken.
Morgen lass ich dich kastrieren,
Schlappi wagt nicht, aufzumucken.

Die Menge lacht nun, welch ein Weh,
kein Bedauern, kein Verzagen,
und sogar Otto, dieses Reh, 
lässt nun Spott und Bosheit hageln.

Weiter ziehen Volk und Wagen,
 Emilie kreischt: Der Typ ist hohl!
Dann geht sie lieber Vögel jagen.
Tschüss, mein Schatz. Das war' s ja wohl.
 :crys:


----------



## Adele (18 Februar 2006)

Na Avor   

Wie kriegst Du Deinen Wauwau bloss aus dieser Misere raus ???? 8)   8)   :holy:


----------



## Avor (19 Februar 2006)

*Tatäät tatäät
Zu spät zu spät*


“Laßt  die Hummeln lummeln
und mit ihren Stummeln fummeln,
die Mopsen sollen  hopsen
und beim Hopsen fopsend mopsen.”

Taäät tastäät

“Emilie laß von Vögeln deine Pfoten!
Sonst zählst du bald auch zu den Toten!
Dieser Blödmann Theo ist zu dumm,
warum schubst er mich so schrecklich rum?"

“Es  tut mir leid, was dir  passiert,
doch längst bist du noch nicht kastriert.
Dein Theodor ist dumm, doch ich bin  heller
und zu zweit sind wir auch schneller."

"Komm mit, ich kenne ein Versteck
nur schnell raus aus diesem Dreck!"
Sie rannten beide  um die nächste Ecke.
und Schlappi ahnte schon, zu welchem Zwecke.

Am Aschwermittwoch ist alles vorbei,
auch alle Schwüre von Liebe und Treu,
dann zeigt sich was zusammengehörig sei
und der Weizen trennt sich von der Spreu.

Die Hände zum Himmel
mit Helau und Narrengebimmel.
Nach oben fliegt die dürre Spindel
und ruft “was soll das, ihr Gesindel“
Was macht ihr mit meinem Hündchen?
es wiegt mit Windeln nur ein Pfündchen
und ist auch nicht mehr ganz gesündchen.

Wer kann noch  trösten die arme Frau?
das Hündchen landet zielgenau
in Ollies  frisch gestrichenem Fußballtor.
Der Meisterschütze war Prinz Theodor.  

Die Massen sind  empört,
Das Fußballtor zerstört,
das man mit großen Kosten schuf.
Nach Gerechtigkeit erschallt der Ruf:

Du bist nicht  mehr lange Prinz von hohen Gnaden.
Tierquälerei und Gattenmord, - das wird dir schaden.  
Deine Karriere ist bald zu Ende!
"Auf Narren, werft zum Himmel eure Hände!"


 :evil: 

Schönen Abend!

Avor


----------



## Adele (20 Februar 2006)

*Noch ein Tät*

Die Einen hetzen hektisch durch' s Gelände,
völlig im Tran, benebelt und besoffen,
die Anders klatschen weiter kräftig in die Hände, 
weil sie auf Neue Attraktionen hoffen.

Auf einem Wagen ganz ergriffen
und glücklich scheinen alle Narren.
Es wird gejohlt und auch gepfiffen,
denn es ist der Regierungskarren.

Seht, die Clans der Merkolinis,
Münteferings und Zuccinis,
Lafontainis und Grissinis,
Westerwellis und Bambinis,

meinen, dass man jetzt behende,
voll gepackt mit Eigenlob,
Glücksbotschaften nun versende,
von einem gewissen Hiob.

Arbeiten bis sieb' und sechzig,
Frau M. Hat sich den Job gesichert,
für Bauarbeiter sei das heftig,
Opa Alfred zynisch kichert.

'ne And' re macht so gerne Mätzchen,
die heißt irgendwas mit Aua,
ruf mich an, du geiles Schätzchen,
pfeift sie lockend von ' ner Mauer.

Aus der Ferne hört das Schrein,
erstaunt der Schwan, ihm wird grad' warm.
Liegt' s an Chemiecoktail vom Rhein, 
dass Flaum sprießt, wo einst Federn war' n?
 0


----------



## Adele (20 Februar 2006)

*Des Reigens nächster Teil*

Ganz bestimmt, denn Stück um Stück,
sprießen Federchen, ganz viele,
jubeln könnt' der Schwan vor Glück,
doch es ist ihm eine Lehre.

Weiche nie vor tollen Tagen,
weg vom Wasser, weiß er heute,
Zu den vielen Menschenplagen, 
zählen alle eitlen Leute,

die mit fremden Federn schmücken,
sich so gerne, ohne Plan.
Doch was kann er jetzt erblicken,
Hund und Katz' in einem Kahn.

Nein, doch eher eine Wanne,
aus Plastik, in der sie schwimmen,
zwar ist ihnen Angst und bange,
trocken sind sie dennoch drinnen. 

Wollen reisen auf dem Rhein,
Theodor sind sie entlaufen,
um woanders frei zu sein,
soll der sich doch ein Plüschtier kaufen.

Erleichtert wenden sie die Blicke,
sehen Theo, der zerfleddert,
festgekrallt an einer Zicke,
die sich im Prinzkostüm verheddert.

Der Wal denkt, ist das wirklich schicklich,
Katz und Hund, ein Liebespaar?
Derweil dem Theo, nicht erquicklich,
Wird gekrümmt so manches Haar

Theo hat schon blaue Striemen,
die die Menge ihm verpasst,
das Prinzgewand war nur geliehen, 
und sein Geld ist auch verprasst.

Es scheint so, dass alle spinnen,
dem Ziegenbock dröhnt Spott im Ohr,
Hooligans sind ganz von Sinnen,
weil sein Verein ganz klar verlor.

Ulla S. tanzt auf den Spitzen,
schwärmt von Kräutlein aus dem Walde,
warnt vor allzu teuren Spritzen,
kappt die große Pillenhalde.

Auch die Chancen auf Kurschatten,
schmilzt den Damen weg wie Butter
müssen bleiben bei den Gatten,
schließlich sind sie gerne Mutter.

 :roll:


----------



## Adele (20 Februar 2006)

*Weiter geht' s*

Plötzlich geht ein Angstschrei um
lauthals jaulen die Sirenen,
und im Hals steckt fest der Rum,
denn es schneit Computerviren.

Keine Panik, mahnt ein freaker,
Technotyp die Narren an,
keine Chanc' haben die Viecher,
und er haut sie platt, so dann.

Auf dem Wasser zieht ganz munter,
unser seltsames Gespann,
schwappen Wellen rauf und runter,
Schlappi kotzt gleich, irgendwann.

Ihr solltet nur die Küste meiden,
bemerkt der sonst schweigsame Wal, 
dort gibt' s für Vögel nur noch Leiden,
Emilie muss mal, welche Qual.
 :doggy:   :bla:


----------



## Adele (21 Februar 2006)

Zur Abwechslung wieder was vom Steyler Pater

*Auszüge der Rede "Gegen den tierischen Ernst" von Kardinal Lehmann in Aachen  *

Ein Hirte ist auf alle Fälle
ein Leben lang nur Junggeselle.
Kein Wunder, wenn man Tag und Nacht
den Arbeitsplan genau betracht'. 

Ich seh' auch dann, wenn and're schlafen
rund um die Uhr nach meinen Schafen,
bin sehr zufrieden, fühl' mich gut,
wenn auch mein letztes Schäfchen ruht,
und hab' darum, das tut mir leid,
für Frau und Kinder keine Zeit. 

Doch ich bin froh für meine Arbeit! Früher hieß es: "Ora et labora" - bete und arbeite. Benedikt von Nursia 
Heute heißt es: "Ora pro labore" - bete um Arbeit! Wolfgang Clement 

Apropos Arbeit!
Ordensbruder Henning Scherf weiß gewiss, was Behörden und die Bremer Stadtmusikanten gemeinsam haben: Oben wird laut gekräht, in der Mitte legen Hund und Katze die Pfoten auf den Tisch, und die Esel unten haben die ganze Last zu tragen. 

Aber ich will nicht schwarz-weiß malen. Farben bestimmen unser Leben, und sie haben eine große Symbolkraft: Rot ist -- die Liebe, Grün ist -- die Hoffnung, Gelb ist -- -- -- der Strom? 
Selbst für bestimmte Berufsstände sind Farben wichtig: So ist blau die Farbe der Philosophen, weil sie uns das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen, grün ist die Farbe der Chirurgen, weil der grüne Rasen ihre Opfer bedeckt, und schwarz ist die Farbe der Kleriker, weil die Unschuld weiß ist. 

Ich frage hier mal ganz dezent,
wer denn von Ihnen Dolly kennt?
Ich denke nicht an manches Laster,
ich mein' das Schaf und nicht Frau Buster,
das Tier, das für uns Ungewohnte,
das man in England damals klonte, 
das weltweit großen Ruhm erwarb 
und doch nach kurzer Zeit schon starb. 

Nachdem das Herz nun nicht mehr klopft, 
da hat man Dolly ausgestopft. 
Und die Moral von der Geschicht', 
dies ist zu sagen meine Pflicht: 
Der Schöpfergott ist doch nicht dumm, 
drum murkst an seinem Werk nicht rum. 

Im Schloss Marienfels - Ihr kennt' s - 
kriegt Loreley bald Konkurrenz, 
wenn Thomas Gottschalk unbefristet 
sich oben fürstlich eingenistet. 

Wird nicht beim Anblick seiner Locken 
bald auf dem Rhein die Schifffahrt stocken? 
gleich denkt man an die Loreley: 
Ging schon bei ihr manch´ Schiff entzwei, 
dann wird man auch bei Gottschalk nass, 
bis auf die Socken - Wetten, dass? 

In Koblenz dann am Deutschen Eck, 
da wollt' die Herde kaum noch weg, 
weil an dem Reiterstandbild klar 
und deutlich doch zu lesen war: 

"Lieber Wilhelm, steig hernieder, 
regiere deine Preußen wieder 
und lass' in diesen schweren Zeiten doch 
lieber Gerhard Schröder reiten." 

In Bonn ließ ich die Hämmel springen, 
weil man's noch kennt vom Hammelsprung,
und ließ in meinem Herzen klingen 
viel freudige Erinnerung. 

Wer dieses Wort wohl hat erfunden? 
Es ist ein Unwort, wie ich find'. 
Denn wer möcht' damit schon bekunden, 
dass Volksvertreter Hämmel sind?! 

Dennoch sollte ich manchen von ihnen meinen Hirtenmantel empfehlen, denn er schützt bei Wind und Wetter und ist sehr verlässlich. Jene aber hängen ihr Mäntelchen oft schon andersherum, bevor der Wind überhaupt gedreht hat. 
Und ich vermute, dass bei denen, die ihre Schäfchen schnell ins Trockene bringen, sich die Tierliebe auf ihre eigenen Mäuse beschränkt.

Als meine Herde Köln erreichte, 
da dachte ich an manches Leichte, 
was dort in bunter Narrenwelt 
als Bütten-Blüte dargestellt. 

Am Ruhrgebiet - zum Haareraufen - 
wär' mir die Herde fast entlaufen. 
Sie wollte auch einmal in Maßen 
auf Bundesliga-Rasen grasen, 
obwohl beheiztes Gras im Magen 
die Tiere gar nicht gut vertragen. 

Dadurch will man nur den Vereinen, 
die dicke Schuldentränen weinen, 
das immer teure Mähen sparen, 
damit sie noch in vielen Jahren 
sich weiter Brot und Spiele gönnen 
und teure Sklaven halten können. 

etc.... 

:holy:   0   :saint:


----------



## Adele (21 Februar 2006)

Aus ganz persönlchem aktuellem Anlass ein Paar ernsthaftere Zeilen, die Ihr mir hoffentlich verzeiht...

*Beginn eines langen Abschieds*

Will 'st du' s sehen, will' st du' s glauben,
sieh' st du einen Menschen vor dir,
der vergeht vor deinen Augen,
und du kannst es doch nicht glauben,
dass er Teil ist, doch von dir.

Karneval schwappt durch die Gassen,
still ist es an andren Orten,
lauthals gröhlen Mop und Massen
Dir fehlt es an Antworten.

Du denkst: Friede Deiner Asche,
doch tief drinnen bleibt es hohl,
laut erdröhnt das nicht Gesagte,
du verdrängst das Weh und Wohl.

Du siehst  schwinden deine Mutter,
anders wird sie, wie ein Kind,
Hass und Zorn vergeh' n wie Butter,
in dem scharfen Lebenswind.


----------



## Avor (24 Februar 2006)

*Es beginnen die tollen Tage*


Tatäät tatäät - in allen Lebenslagen!
Es schummeln und fummeln die  Hummeln
Sie fummeln fleißig an den Stummeln.
Geschummel  auch auf dem Regierungswagen. 

“Ritz am Baa, Ritz am Baa!”

Man kann nicht mehr  vor Lachen, 
was die Koalitionäre alles machen.  
Ihr Prunkgefährt ruckelt schwer  vorbei 
begleitet von Pfiffen und Geschrei.

Tatäät tatäät!

Der größte aller Narrenkutschen, 
vorne junge Männer Daumen lutschen. 
In der Mitte Tattergreise  an Computern  sitzen: 
Maurer, umgeschult  mit Rückenschmerzen,
Greise Uhrmacher, die  schieben  und schwitzen
mit Schrittmachern an den  kanken Herzen. 
Ganz oben die klugen  Köpfe der Regierung
aus Pappmaché und angemalt, das reicht. 
Mit  Narrenkappen zur Verzierung,
was fast dem echten Leben gleicht.  

Man hört Gelächter und Gekicher:
Was ihr vorhabt, sind doch Narreteien.
Ein Faschingswitz, da bin ich sicher,
dafür gibt es Sonder-Orden zu verleihen.

tatääüt tatääüt!

Vom Fluß  her hört man frohes Singen ,
Humba Humba und das  Lied der Loreley.
Der Wal wird jetzt das letzte Stück  bezwingen. 
Im Ozean kann er wieder athmen  frei. 

Den Schwan hat er in´s Schlepptau genommen. 
An der Schwanzflosse findet der Retter festen Halt.
So wird  in Richtung Meer geschwommen,
nach Rio, dort ist es nicht so kalt. 

“Was seh´ ich dort in diesem Plastikboot?
Eine Katze, die ableckt einen Köter?”
Der wimmert : “Tot getreten hat mich der Idiot.
Emilie hilf, sonst bin ich bald  noch töter!”

“Wo wollt  ihr hin?” Fragt der Wal,
doch schwierig ist die Wahl der Qual.
 “Nur von diesem Scheusal weg!
der behandelt mich  wie Dreck.

“Toooor!” Ein Ball kommt geflogen 
in hoher Flugbahn, leicht verbogen. 
in Luftschlangen und  Windeln gewickelt,
jaulend, für den Wal etwas verzwickelt. 

Er kann vor Schreck das Maul nicht schließen,
das kleine Bündel  fliegt direkt  hineien.
“Wenn die noch öfter Tore schießen ,
ist bald mein großes  Maul  zu klein.” 

“Fußbälle sind nicht mein  Leibgericht  
 zudem noch mit verschissenen Windeln,
doch  Zuflucht  soll man verweigern  nicht
wenn sie hilflos und in Windeln  hündeln.”   

“Platz  ist in der kleinsten Hütte!
In meinem Maul mußt du nicht bangen! 
Ich leg dich behutsam  vorne in die Mitte,
dort  darfst du fleißig Fische fangen.”  

“Auf Wiedersehen, Emilie und Schlappi!
Grußt mir die Oma, Mutti und Pappi!
“Adeus Ihr verrückten Narren vom Rhein!
Bald gibt´s Caipirinha statt trockenen Wein!
Auf den Weg macht sich das seltsame  Trio
rheinabwärts dem Ozean entgegen. 
Dann im Spurt  zum Karneval nach Rio.   
Emilie und Schlappi sich  zur Ruhe legen. 

 :bussi: 


Frohes Narrentreiben wo auch immer!

Avor


----------



## Avor (24 Februar 2006)

*Zwiegespräch nach dem Balle*


”Alle Knochen tun mir weh
als hätt´ mich getreten ein Pferd.
Gebrochen ist  mein großer Zeh
und das Gebiß sitzt ganz verkehrt.”

“Ich tanzte mit Hunden und Katzen.
Mit Rehen, Hirschen und wildem  Getier
fühlte Schlangenhäute und sah Teufelsfratzen.
Oh Liebling, was ist geschehen mit mir?”

“Du fragst mich was mit dir  geschehen?
Es war entsetzlich , was ich mußte sehen
Du triebst´s  mit angemalten fremden  Weibern 
Schlangen und Teufelsfratzen auf den  Leibern.”
Die haben dich wohl sehr erschreckt,
weil du die Farbe  hastig  abgeleckt.”

“Wo warst du die ganze Nacht gewesen?
Hast im Dom  die Bibel wohl gelesen?
Ich hab dich gesehen mit diesem  langen Schurken
mit Hörnern am Kopf wie Stangengurken."

"Den Drecksack hast du lustig  abgeknutscht
und die Stangengurken lustvoll  abgelutscht. 
Dann habt ihr schamlos die Kostüme getauscht
Hast seinem dummen Geschwätz gelauscht: 
Seine  Geschichte von den trüben Bergen
und das  Märchen von den sieben Zwergen."

"Als die   Rechnung dann  gekommen 
hat er freiwillig  dein Geld genommen
und damit auch noch herum geprahlt,
nachdem du die Rechnung hast bezahlt."

"Dann bist du mit dem Kerl verschwunden.
Im Heu hab´ich dich  nackt gefunden
neben dieser Katze und dem Hund,
die verzapfen blödes Kunterbunt
von Hummeln die mit  Mopsen hopsen 
und von Mopsen die mit Hummeln fopsen. "

Auch die Viecher sind verrückt geworden,
benehmen sich wie wilde Horden.
Die Katze, umwickelt mit stinkenden Windeln, 
eine dürre Spindel ruft: "Gesindel! 
Wo habt ihr mein Hündchen  versteckt?
Die Windeln sind verschissen und  verdreckt!"

tatääät tatääät

Wieder heißt es “Ritz am Baa!
Morje fängt die Fassenacht aa!
Neue Erfahrungen kann man machen, 
Menschen erleben, wie Tiere weinen und  lachen .
Auch die Neugier der Tiere wird  geweckt
wobei man tierisch  menschliche Züge entdeckt.

An Fastnacht darf man in fremde Federn schlüpfen:
Ein Rabe darf wie ein Gamsbock hüpfen 
Der Gamsbock kann  sprechen  wie ein  Papagei
das bringt Leben in´s tägliche  Einerlei.

Schlappi von Trabent, heißt jetzt der Hund
Er ruft: “Warum sind jetzt alle Ecken rund?
Warum sind rote Hosen plötzlich blau
und grüne Hagebutten dunkelgrau?

Auch für Emilie erfüllt sich nun ein Traum,  
sie darf  auch mal  ein Sauhund sein.
Sie  rennt entzückt  zum nächsten Baum 
und hebt beglückt das Hinterbein.

Drunter und drüber geht es in dem großen Zoo.
Auch Muffkälber werden  ein paar Tage  froh. 
Am Aschermittwoch sind sie wieder normal
und menschlich tierisch nur manchmal. 


Neue Erkenntnisse  allen Neugierigen!
  0  

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (26 Februar 2006)

*Jetzt geht ab die Post*


Den Siedepunkt erreicht das Fest der Narren, 
die Hände fliegen  fröhlich in den Himmel.
Vorbei zieht prunkvoll ein goldener Karren.
gezogen von einem schwarzlackierten Schimmel.

Doch was ist geschehen, Polizisten kommen
und ziehen den Wagen aus dem Verkehr,
die Insassen werden  festgenommen:
“Ihr betrügt in Zukunft niemand mehr!”

“Internetbetrüger, Räuberpack!
Ihr  glaubt, wir seien  dumm!
Steckt  sie alle in einen Sack  
und haut mit Knüppeln drauf herum!”

Noch ausgelassener ist die Stimmung
nachdem die Luft jetzt wieder klar. 
Für die Schurken Lehre und Besinnung.
“Schafft Ordnung, wie es einmal war!”

Freudenfanfaren erklingen!
Menschen und Tiere jubeln und singen.  
Nur die Hummeln dürfen schummeln
und an fremden Stummeln fummeln.

Auch die Quallen dürfen schwallen
 und besoffen dann zu Boden fallen. 
Dann  mopsen auch  die Mopsen 
wenn sie  zu den Quallen  hopsen.
und an ihren  Knopsen fopsen
und zusammen mit den Hummeln
an den eigenen Stummeln fummeln.  

Man hört von fern die Marseillaise.
Gleich gibts frische Mayonnaise
Dann zieht vorbei die Polonaise,
die herbeigeeilt aus  Blankenese. 

Langenese? Ist das Eis am Stiel?
fragt unwirsch ein junger Hirsch.
Du Rindvieh, frag nicht so viel
schimpft der alte Hirsch ganz wirsch. 

Schlappi  nimmt einen kräftigen Schluck
und deutlich hörbar  macht es Gluck.
Emilie  hat einen klebrigen Schnurrbart gefunden 
der gehörte wohl einem nicht ganz Gesunden 
weil er verschlissen  und bestialisch gestunken.
So fragt sie den Hund, der auch  betrunken:
Ist der von einer Frau oder einem Mann?
"Keine Ahnung, kleb´ ihn halt mal an."

Auf dem Boden liegt ein zertretener Narrenhut
von  einem Gaul vom Vorstandswagen stolz getragen. 
Der ist für Schlappi, meinem Liebling  noch ganz gut.
Doch was ist vorn und hinten, wen soll man fragen?

Reißverschluß  hinten und vorn der Knopf,
so war es nach Einstein bei dem  Pferd.
Aber wo sitzt  bei Schlappi relativ der Kopf? 
Vorn oder hinten? Oder ist beides verkehrt?

“Ich kann nichts sehen” schimft Schlappi betroffen,
“nimm weg von mir deine dreckigen Pfoten!
Du blödes Vieh bist saudumm und stockbesoffen!
Was soll ich mit dem Hut von dem Idioten?”

Weiter geht die Polonaise mit Entzücken.
Herren legen ihre Hände auf Damenrücken. 
Es fragt ein Reh, “wann kommt die Mayonnaise?”
“Erst wenn zu Ende ist die Marseillaise.”

Die ersten finden sich jetzt ein im Saal,
weil ermattet sie der Hunger her getrieben.
Der lange Marsch war eine Qual.
Man hat es auch zu wild getrieben.

Kraftlos setzen sich die Damen an den Tisch,
die Herren unten,  um ein wenig auszuspannen,
um sich mit Schnaps zu machen wieder frisch
und mit fremden Weibern  zieh´n von dannen.

Auch ich will  nicht länger hier verweilen,
in sonnigere Gefilde will ich eilen.
In Rio treffe ich die Freunde, Schwan und  Wal
dort feiern wir noch fröhlich  Carnaval.
Das Babiehündchen ist auch dabei,
endlich von der  dürren Spindel frei.
Auch die blöden Windeln sind jetzt weg.
naturgemäß geht jetzt nach  hinten weg der Dreck.

Tatäät-  tatäät - tatääät!
es ist noch nicht zu spääät

tgatäät tatät tatä...?

unk:  :bandit  :karate:  :teddy:  :santa:  ::troll:  :crys:  :scherzkeks:  :smiley: 

Kommt gesund und maßvoll besoffen über die tollen Tage!


Avor


----------



## Adele (2 März 2006)

*Die Show muss weiter gehen*    8) 

Avor wärmt sich nun im Süden,
hat Schwan, Wal, Hündchen mitgenommen,
fern von allen Jeckenlügen,
dem Elend sind sie weg geschwommen

Ach, was war das für ein Rausch,
bei den wilden Narrentagen,
gab' s so manchen Kleidertausch,
und so manch verdorb' nen Magen.

Manches Mägdelein ist erstaunt,
und es wundert sich gar sehr,
weil der Doktor ihr heut' geraunt,
dass sie plötzlich schwanger wär'.

Narren lüften grad' ihre Kleider,
waschen die leeren Börsen aus,
aus, vorbei ist jetzt die Feier, 
der Pleitegeier kommt ins Haus,

nachdem sie mit Bonbons die Massen besiegt,
und geschunkelt, bis der Tag war hell, 
und wenn es noch Probleme gibt,
dann löst man sie mit Actimel.

Die Wäscheprinzessin muss heut' wieder bügeln,
die Wäsche ihres galanten Gatten,
und denkt dabei an Spaß und Vergnügen,
das sie beide zuvor mit Anderen hatten.  

Der Bürgernmeister hat sein Rathaus zurück,
das er vorher an die Narren verlor,
und er denkt sich, was für ein Glück,
nun müssen sie kriechen, wie zuvor.

Und all die Bützchen-Querverteiler,
die kennen sich nun gar nicht mehr,
Alka-Selzer als der Heiler,
muss jetzt gegen die Kopfweh her.

Denn die Show ist nicht zu Ende,
Spassmacher gibt's überall,
heimlich und zugleich behende,
sorgen sie für manchen Knall.

Die Rentner, die die Sorgen plagen, 
erblicken einen sterbenden Schwan, 
den fassen sie doch besser nicht an, 
der liegt derzeit zu schwer im Magen. 

Ein Bauer namens Becker der gerne raste,
hat als willigen Helfer einen Kripomann,
der, als man Becker ein Knöllchen verpasste, 
ihn zum Helfer erklärte, so dann.  

Betrüger haben was zum Lachen, 
kein Problem mit Eigennutz,
können reichlich Kasse machen,
den Justizia gewährt Schutz.

Besteigen den goldenen Wagen wieder,
mit großem Getöse und Glöckchengebimmel,
den Betrogenen singen sie spöttische Lieder,
da wiehert auch fröhlich der schwarze Schimmel.

Auch die Regierung hat inzwischen, 
sich ein Spässchen ausgedacht,
klammheimlich hebt sie an die Steuern,
macht Sparmassnahmen über Nacht. 

Weiter geht der frohe Reigen,
Karneval braucht es nicht mehr,
denn Beschiss kann auch gedeihen,
just im Alltag, bitte sehr.

 :bigcry:   :motz:  :cry2:


----------



## Adele (8 März 2006)

*Hühnergedicht*

Ich wollt' ich wär ein Huhn,
ich hätt' nicht viel zu tun,
ich legte jeden Tag ein Ei,
und sonntags auch mal zwei.

Ach wenn das noch so wär,
jetzt kommt ein Virus her,
mit Keulen man das Huhn bedroht,
die Sitten sind verroht.

Das Leben ist global,
und Krankheit allemal, 
den Menschen graut' s vor' m Leichentuch,
aus Federn und Geruch.

Bin Laden ist so fern,
den hab' n jetzt alle gern,
der Feind ist jetzt das Federvieh,
und das krepiert wie nie.

Man lebt auf engstem Raum,
doch kommt über den Zaun,
von fliegenden Touristen her,
der Tod nun mehr und mehr.

Den Leuten wär' s egal,
wenn nicht wie dieses Mal,
es an die eig' ne Gurgel ging,
die Chancen sind gering.

Die Züchter schreien "ach",
die Einnahme fällt flach,
wenn das Geflügel wird gekillt,
was aus den Höfen wird. 

Rächt sich jetzt die Natur
gegen all die Tortour,
die man mit Nutzgeflügel macht,
am Tag und in der Nacht?

Verdiener gibt' auch hier,
am leidenden Getier,
denn Pillen oder Schutzklamotten,
lassen auf Reibach hoffen. 

Und auch Presse lacht,
weil sie nun Umsatz macht,
im Text das Leiden nach geäfft, 
der Tod ist ein Geschäft.


*Dazu passt bestens eine Karrikatur, die mir der Steyler Missionarrrrr heute schickte.*


----------



## Avor (9 März 2006)

*Aus der Ferne*


Blauer Himmel, klare Luft
die Sonne brennt in diesen Breiten.
Bunte Blumen, seusser Fruechte Duft,
ich steh am Strand, vor mir des Ozeans Weiten.

Dort ist mein Freund der Wal verschwunden 
nachdem er die Gefaehrten  zum rettenden Ufer  gebracht.
Im Ozean hat er die grosse Freiheit gefunden.
Das Huendhen hat dankbar zum Grusse ein Maennchen gemacht. 

Auch der Silberschwan gruesst froh mit neuem Federkleid 
nachdem die Kaelte endlich ueberwunden
beginnt fuer beide jetzt  die lange Sommerzeit
und neue Freunde haben sie auch schon gefunden.

Wir sitzen schwitzend  unter einem Baum im Schatten ,
von oben hoert man Kraechzen und krankhaftes Schreien.
Ich frage besorgt ob wir die Vogelgrippe mitgebracht hatten?
Nein - wir sind noch zehn  kerngesunde Papagaien   0


Gruss Avor


----------



## Avor (13 März 2006)

*Traum einer Sommernacht*


Ich lieg in meinem Bett im Dunkeln
un hoer im Nachbarzimmer Weiber munkeln,
waehrend oben Mond und Sterne funkeln
und mit schwarzen Loechern schunkeln.

Still bleibt nur der Mann im Mond,
weil er lieber sich noch schont.
Er ist gerade neu geklont
und ist schunkeln nicht gewohnt.

Ich sehe  freche Spechte hechten
die mit feschen Hechten fechten .
doch in diesen Sommernachten
gewinnen immer nur die Schlechten.

Ich hoere Nachtigallen lallen 
weil Quallen an mein Fenster knallen
was auch den prallen Nachbarsschnallen
schon beim Fruehstueck aufgefallen.

Doch die Weiber waren schlecht
und was sie sagten, war nicht echt.
Das merkte auch der Specht
und etwas spaeter auch der Hecht.

Ich lauschte ihren Worten scheuchtern
und traueme von gerechten Richtern
mit hellem Blick in den Gesichtern.
Ich sehe - quergestreift mit ihren Zuechtern
Woelfe ohne Zaehne - wieder nuechtern.

Schoene Traeume, doch schlecht ist die Welt.
Auch die Quallen wollen gierig  unser Geld.
Sogar  die Nachtigallen sind verprellt
weil sie  den Krimskram nicht bestellt


Gruss Avor


----------



## Avor (29 März 2006)

*Nasse Erkenntnisse*


Der Frühling zieht mit Macht jetzt übers Land
mit bunten Farben und mit zarten Schwingen.
Wann kommt die nächste  Regenwand,
schon viele durften freudig  wir besingen. 

Wasser  ist der Quell des Lebens,
nach dem die Kreaturen dürsten.
So ist der Regen nirgendwo vergebens, 
das   wissen auch die  Stammesfürsten
in der Wüste,  wo die Sonne Land verdorrt. 
Dort müssen sie um Regen beten.
Woanders reißen Fluten Häuser fort,
wenn die Ströme über ihre Ufer treten.

Verschmutztes Wasser hier und saurer Regen                     
wie ist das möglich nur?
Um dieses Lebenselexier zu  pflegen
ist sehr unvollkommen die Natur. 
Noch fließt klares  Wasser aus den Rohren
mit etwas Chlor vermischt, doch gut gesiebt
Doch es warten schon private Investoren 
und das Allgemeingut Wasser wird  getrübt.  

Später kommt dann teures Naß  geronnen
und wir warten auf das nächste Regentief
und fangen  Wasser  auf  in Regentonnen 
und kochen ab den sauren und verdreckten Mief.
Dann  wird das Regenwasser noch  versteuert
dem Volk und Vaterland zum Nutzen.
Das wird von der Regierung uns beteuert:
Wenn man es mißbraucht zum Zähneputzen. 

 :holy: 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Reinhard (14 April 2006)

*Ode an meine Frau*

*Ein kleines Poem an meine Frau*

Du, die du mir so viel gibst
von der ich weiß, dass du mich liebst,
die über mich stets gnädig richtet:
(auch wenn ich manchmal falsch belichtet).

Du bist die Lerche, ich die Eule,
und wenn ich morgens heule:
"Und wie ich früh aufstehen hasse!" -
du nickst und reichst die Kaffeetasse.

Ich weiß, desweiteren steh' ich bloss dumm
dir unbrauchbar im Weg herum.
Drum lob ich stets deine Geduld:
An dem bin ich wohl selber Schuld!

Und manche dumme Frage zu Dem und Das
das macht dir oftmals keinen Spaß.
Hätt' ich bloß zugehört - ohn' Frage:
Ich wär ein bißchen weniger Plage...

Doch du verstehst es so zu nehmen,
wie es denn ist. Kein sich Bequemen.
Und manchmal fühlt sich's wie ein Hieb.
Das macht nichts.

Denn ich hab dich lieb.


----------



## Reinhard (20 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frühling mit Hoffnungen

Die Sonne scheint. Nicht ungewöhnlich.
Doch ist's April. Und unversöhnlich
naht schnell heran der nächste Schauer.
Es gießt. Der Frühling liegt auf Lauer.

Und ist so auch nicht aufzuhalten!
Wenn Krokusse sich bunt entfalten
dann ist es denen wohl egal:
Winter ade - der war einmal.

Und endlich wieder blüht der Ginster,
dank Sommerzeit ist's nicht so finster
wenn abends übern Rosenbeet
die Sonne glutrot untergeht.

Der Mai, er kommt, mit aller Macht
Und er er beschert uns all die Pracht
die uns's auch Kästner schon beschrieben:
Mit all der Freude, Hoffnung, Lieben...

Freut euch, wieder wird euch gegeben
das Altes jung wird, neues Leben
uns auch dieses Jahr zu schenken.
Genießt einfach - und kein Bedenken.


Reinhard

P.S. Noch ein Hinweis in eigener Sache:
Ich gebe meine persönlichen Gedichte für jegliche Nutzung frei - sie unterliegen keinem Copyright.
Als kleiner Beitrag zum: "Alles gehört allen"-Prinzip im Internet, das leider und viel zu oft nur aus Profitgier eingeschränkt wird.


----------



## sascha (20 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frühlings wirds und die Stimmung Dank unserer Forenpoeten versöhnlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wo steckt Avor? Hoffentlich geht es ihm gut.


----------



## Adele (21 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nicht ganz so zarte Frühlingsgefühle 

Der Lenz ist da, die Blümlein blühen,
zur Freud' von Reh und Geiß und Kühen.

Es weht ein sanfter Frühlingshauch,
vertreibt des Kraftwerks dichten Rauch.

Des Mäuslein Bart ganz sacht erzittert,
das Füchslein froh den Braten wittert.

Das Würmlein, das sich traut ans Licht
vom heit' ren Vöglein wird erwischt.

Die Grillen zirpen um die Wette,
das reißt den Schläfer aus dem Bette.

Seine Häsin schwängert lieb das Häslein,
Ihr Duft dringt an des Wolfes Näslein.

Die Luft ist schwer hormongeladen,
das plagt die Mädchen und die Knaben.

Auch, wenn sein Haupt sich deutlich lichtet
der Rentner Liebesverse dichtet,

an eine Maid, so hold und zart,
der er gern in in den Ausschnitt starrt.

Der Hausherr widmet sich dem Rasen,
vertreibt schnell Maulwurf, Maus und Hasen.

Der Jäger schießt, auf dass er rette,
sein Plätzchen in der Nahrungskette.

Doch auch an manchen andern Orten,
lässt Tatendrang Ideen horten.

Auch unser Freund im weißen Haus,
denkt sich jetzt etwas Feines aus.

So gerne macht' er wieder ?bumm?,
das nennt man Selbstverteidigung.

Ein böses Land, es heißt Iran,
den lieben Guten weh tun kann.

Dort haust so mancher schlimme Wicht, 
ans Öl denkt man natürlich nicht.

Auch in der deutschen Politik,
spürt man den warmen Frühjahrskick.

Die Sonne regt Ideen an,
wie man den Bürger schröpfen kann.

Lässt reichlich Argumente finden,
der Rentner wird es überwinden.

So schöne Steuern sind es nur,
die retten soll' n die Konjunktur.  

Ach, ist der Frühling wunderbar,
mit neuer Kraft geht' s nun ins Jahr.


----------



## Adele (21 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Jurist

Avor hat mir vor einiger Zeit per PN mitgeteilt, dass er wohl einige Zeit brauchen wird, um das Filmmaterial aus seinem letzten Brasilien-Aufenthalt zu schneiden und zu dokumentieren.

Adele


----------



## Avor (22 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nur keine Bange, mir geht es blendend!

Frühlingsgefühle  wie eh und jeh. Im Gartern blüht´s die Bienchen summen und ich bin von meinem Weibe dazu verurteilt die Scholle mit allerlei Marterwerkzeugen mit brachialer Gewalt  zu bearbeiten. Der vorprogrammierte Dauer-Muskelkater läßt alle dichterischen Aktivitäten im Keim erstickien.

So möge es  erst mal woanders keimen.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (24 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Dichter und sein Werk


Seit Tagen bin ich schon am Dichten,
auch in Nächten schlaflos rumgeplagt. 
Erfolglos und  mitnichten.
Die Neffen habe ich schon weggejagt

Die selbstverlegten Rohre tropfen 
für´s schöne neue Wellnessbad.
Wie kann ich nur die Löcher stopfen?
Fensterkitt ist mir zu schad.

Was  habe ich schon ausprobiert:
Fischerdübel, Lötzinn und  Uhu Rapid.
Baumwachs mit Zement verrührt
es dauert nur so lange bis er zieht.

Schneller gehts ´vielleicht mit Gips
in die Ritzen gut hinein gegossen,
umwickelt dann mit meinem Schlips.
doch der Brei ist auch schnell weggeflossen. 

Es sprudelt aus den Ritzen mit Naturgewalten ,
mir tun beim Dichten  weh die Pfoten.
ich kann die Rohre nicht mehr halten.
Ich probier´s mit Teer und Seemannsknoten.


Eine erfolgreiche Woche

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (25 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Des Dichters Qualen


Ein Mensch, der sich ein Dichter nennt, 
den Sinn des Lebens klar erkennt.

Er grübelt hin, er grübelt her,
wie das in Wort' zu fassen wär',

in Reime, fein und wohl gesetzt,
auf dass der Leser sich ergötzt,

und schauet auf des Dichters Geist,
den es doch sehr zu preisen heißt.

So plagt er sich gar manche Nacht,
und hätt' so gerne es durchdacht.

Zwar labt er sich am Geist vom Wein,
doch fällt ihm gar nichts Rechtes ein,

womit er gänzlich das umfasst,
was in des Lebens Rahmen passt. 

Er probt es mit mit der Blümlein Zierde,
obwohl, da fehlt 's ihm an Begierde,

versucht es mit der Liebe Macht,
doch das ist auch nicht angebracht.

Der Krieg, das wär 's doch allemal, 
jedoch das ist ihm  zu brutal,

und mit der argen Politik
als Basis zeigt auch kein Geschick.

Er quält sich sehr und denkt darum,
schon mal an sein Akkordeon,

sinniert über den Sonntagsbraten,
derweil die Verse nicht geraten,

und kommt zerknirscht dann zu dem Urteil,
wer dichten kann, hat wohl 'nen Vorteil.


----------



## Adele (25 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Und weil Gedichte sind so fein,
stell' n wir sie in dies Forum rein.


----------



## Adele (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleines Gemoser

Der Frühling kommt mit Brausen
und Regen, was jetzt reicht.
Ich krieg' schon Ohrensausen
und bin fast durchgeweicht.

Die zarten Blütenblätter,
die leuchten bunt und hell,
doch seh' n bei diesem Wetter,
sie aus wie 'n Aquarell.

Die Meise tropft am Türmchen,
und zwitschert: So ein Mist,
weil manches Regenwürmchen
schon längst ersoffen ist.

Der Dackel muss sich schütteln 
und trieft ganz ungemein,
wenn er in tiefen Pfützen
noch heben muss sein Bein.

Das wird sich alles geben,
wie doch ein jeder weiß.
Doch kann ich' s schon vernehmen: 
Mensch, ist das heute heiß!


----------



## Adele (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Knappe Reserven

In der Küche kocht das Essen,
am Rechner meine Birne raucht,
ach, wie karg ist doch bemessen,
der Wortschatz, bis er aufgebraucht.


----------



## Adele (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Deutsches Brauchtum

Es ist wunderbar warm,
ich sitz' in der Sonne,
mit 'ner Zeitung im Arm,
auf meinem Balkone.

Ich bin ohne Arg
und ahne kein Unheil,
es summen ganz zart,
die Bienlein derweil.

Erfreut blicke ich 
mit frohem Gemüte,
quer über den Tisch
auf die Erdbeerblüte.

Doch plötzlich es kracht,
und rumpelt ganz laut,
dass es mir mit Macht
um die Ohren haut. 

Statt dem Zirpen der Grille,
wo man gerne rückt näher,
durchdringt jetzt die Stille
ein Rasenmäher.

Eine  dicke Maschine
gleich im Traktorformat,
auf kleiner Wiese
erledigt die Mahdt.  

Es wird weiter laut,
damit alles noch feiner,
unterm Jägerzaun jault
ein Rasenkantenschneider 

Es liegt Gras und Staub
auf dem Bürgerstege,
und noch etwas Laub,
schon kommt das Gebläse.

Das pustet rasant,
mit reichlich Radau,
das Zeug an den Rand.
Mir ist schon ganz flau.

So wird jedes Frühjahr,
dieser Ritus begonnen:
das Rasen-Trara, 
der Sommer kann kommen


----------



## Adele (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Reinhard und Avor.

Wo bleibt Ihr? Dichten helfen! Ich fühl' mich hier schon langsam einsam.

Adele


----------



## Avor (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tierisch menschlich


Auf dem Aste einer Schlehenhecke
lauert gierig eine   Honigzecke
und beißt zu einem edlen Zwecke
sich fest in eine Friedhofschnecke,
die herbeigeeilt kam um die Ecke
um zu verschlingen diese süße  Honigzecke.

Doch es ist zu früh zum Einverleiben,
die Zecke will erst ihre Zeit vertreiben
sich voll zu  saugen mit dem Schneckensaft
und zu steigern ihre Lebenskraft.
Doch dann stirbt zu ihrem eigenen Schrecke
die nicht mehr ganz so süße  Honigzecke.

Vergiftet war die Friedhofschnecke,
die auch nicht weiß, zu welchem Zwecke.
Sie kam nicht mehr so recht vom Flecke
verklebt die Beine, Korpus und  Gelecke
vom bitteren   Honig dieser Honigzecke.
Die eigene Gier  brachte beide  um die Ecke.
Tot und leblos liegen sie  im Drecke.

Ob sie finden werden einen Platz im Himmel?
Oder vermodern sie im Honigschimmel?
Auch wir Menschen werden nicht die  Antwort kennen
solange wir  in uns´rer Gier nach Macht und Geld her rennen.
Doch wie der Zecke und der Schnecke geht es allen, 
die vor Habgier andere Leute überfallen.



Schönen Sonntag!


Avor


----------



## Adele (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Bedauern

Der Zecke hat' s sich ausgezeckt,
die hat zu lang die Schneck' geneckt.
Doch klappt dieses Szenario
nicht automatisch anderswo.


----------



## Adele (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Schnecken

Es war einmal ein Schneck, 
der war ein rechter Geck, 
doch war er etwas schüchtern,
d' rum war er selten nüchtern.

Seine Liebste war 'ne Schnecke,
die wohnt' gleich um die Ecke,
unter dem Brombeerstrauch,
wie and' re Schnecken auch.

Sie war 'ne echte Schönheit,
wenn auch nicht voller Weisheit, 
wie 's Schönere nicht gibt.
Der Schneck war so verliebt.

Ihr Schneckenhaus war lila,
das war zuvor noch nie da.
Es schimmert' voller Pracht,
dass selbst die Sonne lacht. 

Ach ja, die liebe Sonne,
für And' re pure Wonne,
konnt' Schnecklein nicht vertragen,
das schlug ihr auf den Magen.

So war sie stets besonnen
mit Schatten auszukommen, 
bei Blättern süßer Kühle,
und nicht am Strandgewühle. 

Der eitle Schneckerich
zu seiner Liebsten schlich.
Er konnte ja nicht rennen,
sonst würd' der Fuß ihm brennen.

Hatt' sich erst ungeniert
sein Häuschen frisch poliert
und sich dann unverdrossen
drei Schnäpslein eingegossen.

Die Liebste gab sich zickig:
Du bist mir viel zu mickrig.
Ich will 'nen Schön' ren sehen.
Ließ ihn beleidigt stehen.

Und flugs zog sie von dannen 
hinweg, bis zu den Tannen,
doch sah ihr schimmernd Kleid,
'ne Elster von ganz weit.

Die Wirbellose packt sie
und schwupps, hat sie zerhackt die, 
sie wollt', man kann 's sich denken
ihr nicht das Leben schenken.

So ward der Schneck zum Witwer,
zum Glück noch ohne Kinder.
Doch sah er sich umher:
Jetzt war der Schönste er.

Was sagt uns die Moral
heut' und auch dazumal,
und weiter unverfänglich:
Die Schönheit ist vergänglich.  



Na, Jungs. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer Geschichte über das spannende Leben  der stets vernachlässigten und bekämpften Wirbellosen?


----------



## Adele (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sprachverständnis    

Ein Kind, das brabbelt "Mama"
ist es noch süß und klein,
daraus wird ganz schnell "Mach mal",
nur wenig später sein.


----------



## Avor (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Trost


Schnecken mit und ohne Flecken,
die  mit ihren Gecken  necken
die in Brombeerhecken sich verstecken  
und lüstern an den Beeren lecken.

Adele, was hast Du mit den Wirbellosen?
Schau Dich um, die gibt es doch in Massen,
mit wenig Hirn, doch reichlich vollen Hosen,
die sollte man in Frieden  lassen.

Pferde haben Rückgrat und auch große Köpfe
sie können  galoppieren und auch  denken.
Die Schnecken, Zecken  und die müden Tröpfe
kannst Du dir gerne schenken.  

Fünfzehn ausgediente  Texaspferde
traben über die Prärie in Richtung Norden.
Verjagt von ihrer  Heimaterde, 
sie seien nutzlos und  zu alt geworden.

Keine  Cowboys  mehr auf ihren Rücken,
stolz zu reiten in den Sonnenuntergang.
Am Lagerfeuer Rinderherden zu entzücken
und Mädchen betören mit Westerngesang.

„Romantik der Prärie, Gott mag sie schützen!
Wir suchen unser Glück nun in der Ferne!
Warum sollen wir denn nichts mehr nützen?
Wer verzichtet auf Erfahrung gerne?   

In Hollywood sucht man jetzt Filmstatisten
für einen Mammutfilm und eine  Western-Posse.
Zum Casting wurden eingetragen sie in Listen,
und nummeriert die schönsten aller Rosse. 

Am Ziel erwartet sie die erste Nabelschau
nach Geschlecht und Alter streng getrennt. 
„Den Hengst will ich!“ ruft eine blonde Frau
die  ihr Wappen schnell in seinen Hintern brennt.

Er bäumt sich auf und wiehert vor Schmerz,
die blonde Dame ruft  begeistert:
„Der hat Feuer im Hintern und auch ein  Herz!
Er hat die Prüfung mit Bravour gemeistert!“

Ist das die hochgelobte  Glitzerwelt
wo man  sein Glück jetzt will versuchen?
nicht für Reichtum, nicht für Geld.
Ein wenig Hafer nur, vom großen Kuchen.

Vorm Garderobenspiegel sitzt der Hengst ´
und versucht, den Schwanz sich zu frisieren. 
„Das ist diffiziler als du denkst
die Nägel mußt du auch  lackieren.“

Das sagt eine Stute, reich an Jahren,
die ihr faltenreiches Antlitz  ölt und fettet.
Das jetzt glänzt unter falschen Kunststoffhaaren,
die sie mit dem Bügeleisen glättet.

„Ich war in Stummfilmzeiten schon ein Star!“
Charlie Chaplin ist oft auf mir  geritten.
Auch Clark Gable,  als  er noch jünger war
und  nicht unter Hämorrhoiden hat gelitten.

Filmgeschichte habe ich geschrieben,
den  Oskar hätte  ich  fast bekommen
für den Streifen „Mit wem´s die Götter trieben.“
als ich mit Luis Trenker den Watzmann  erklommen.

Auf meinem Rücken sang Caruso mit Maria Lanza.
Ich spielte einen Hockelgaul auf einem Karussell.
Die schönsten Rollen gab es  bei Bonanza
als mich ritt  der Wilhelm Tell. 

Sie schminkt und bürstet sich die Wimpern
und übt den Text für ihre große Rolle.
Sie soll heute mit den Wimpern klimpern,
wie  es die Gattin des Produzenten  wolle.

„Das Licht beim Film ist oft zu grell,
was bei uns Pferden wirkt  zu künstlich. 
Wir kommen dann im Bild zu hell,
was für unser Image ist nicht günstig.“   

D´rum  wird mit brauner Farbe eingeschmiert
hochglanzlackiert vom Kopf bis zu den  Füßen.
Dann noch schnell die Schwänze glatt frisiert,
weil sie jetzt gleich zum Drehen müssen. 

Dann geht es im Galopp ins Atelier
wo eine Kunstprärie ist aufgebaut.
Der Regisseur ruft vor Schreck „Oh weh. 
Wer hat die Gäule  so versaut?“

Auch die Reiter sind nicht sehr begeistert,
nur ihre Herzensdamen freuen sich.
weil Ihre  Helden  hinten ganz bekleistert.
Die braune  Farbe war noch frisch.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dumm gelaufen

Die Herren Reiter, namens Westernhelden,
die schauten pikiert und ziemlich verdutzt,
als sie sich hinab bemüht von den Pferden.
So waren noch nie ihre Hintern beschmutzt.

Vor Lachen warf jemand einen Scheinwerfer um,
zu spät kam ein Helfer herbei gerannt,
das war gefährlich und auch ziemlich dumm,
denn das Ding setzte gleich die Prärie in Brand.

Das Kunststoffgrünzeug im Westernstudio
begann zu kokeln und stank ungemein,
und Qualm durchzog schnell das Chaos-Szenario,
schon setzte die Sprinkleranlage ein.

Die duschte Kulissen und Darsteller schließlich,
dafür ist ja so eine Anlage da,
Es schaute der Regisseur ganz verdrießlich,
weil diese Szene zum Teufel war.

Von fünfzehn Rössern die Schminke lief ab,
sie floss hinunter in Striemen und Streifen,
die Stute dachte: Das wird mein Grab,
dieses Schlamassel konnt' sie nicht begreifen.

Die Wimperntusche war völlig verlaufen,
mit Wimpern klimpern war jetzt nichts mehr,
die falschen Haare könnt' sie sich jetzt raufen,
die waren klitschnass, die Frisur hielt nicht mehr.

Der Boden war ein Mix aus klebrigen Massen,
aus Farbe, Ruß, Plastik und Haufen, recht groß, 
aus Schreck hatt' die Stute was fallen lassen,
sie wieherte kläglich: Was mach' ich jetzt bloß.

Aus dem Matsch kam noch eine Schnecke gekrochen,
die wollte auch gerne ein Westernheld werden, 
doch als sie die Pferdeäpfel gerochen,
hielt sie in dem Studio rein gar nichts mehr.

Auch war ihr die Studiobeleuchtung zu heiß,
sie schwitzte erbärmlich und trocknete schon,
das ist nichts für Schnecken, wie ein Jeder weiß,
Gekränkt machte sich das Weichtier davon.

So, Avor. Das hast Du nun davon. Was machst Du jetzt mit Deinen Gäulen? Viel Vergnügen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Adele


----------



## Avor (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vergnügen?

Das ist wirklich kein Vergnügen,
Adele,  mußt Du  immer übertreiben?
Dein Weichtier liegt doch in den letzten Zügen,
meine Hengste werden leben bleiben.

Warum? Muß ich mich wiederholen?
Sie haben Rückgrat und Verstand ,
das lernt schon jedes Fohlen
Die Schnecken haben´s  nie gekannt.

Es ist im Film so wie im prallen Leben
Kriechtiere sind sehr wohl gelitten,
die sich leicht zufrieden geben.
Sie werden auch nicht oft  geritten.   

„Wenn ich ein Mensch wär, fragte das Pferd
„wer würde dann auf meinem Rücken sitzen?
Wär´ ich oben, oder ist´s verkehrt?
Wer würde dann an meinem  Hintern schwitzen?

„Ruhe!“ ruft der Regisseur.
„Mir scheint, ihr  denkt zuviel!“
Warum macht ihr mir das Leben schwer?
In diesem  Saustall kommt man nicht zu Ziel

Manche denken wenig, andere viel,
was man denken darf und wie man denkt.
Oft führt es aber nicht zum Ziel
wenn´s in die falsche Richtung lenkt. 

Denken darf man über ungelegte Eier
was alles denkt Herr Schulze und Frau Meier.
Was sie denken , wenn sie zanken.
Gut, daß man nicht lesen kann Gedanken. 

Das Herz soll man beim Denken sprechen lassen.
Wenn´s im Drehbuch steht, auch den Verstand.
Auf Stichwort dann den Mut zu fassen,
damit die Wahrheit wird auf Zelluloid gebannt.

„Klappe!“ ruft der Regisseur,
die Prärie ist wieder aufgeräumt.
Nur die alte Stute kann nicht mehr.
Ihr Traum vom Ruhm ist ausgeträumt.    


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleine Schneckenverteidigung 

Manch' Übertreibung nennt man auch Satire,
das nutzen viele, grad' im Kabarett,
selbst, wenn ich Pferden Schminke in die Mähne schmiere,
als Überspitzung ist das doch sehr nett.

Und stell Dir vor, 'ne kleine Schnecke,
mit Cowbyhut und Stiefel an dem Fuß,
die träumt von dem, was Mancher gerne hätte,
wär' als Cartoon ganz sicher ein Genuss.

Der kleine Held, bekannt als "lonesome rider",
grad' wie John Wayne, mit Flinte und nicht bang,
doch fehlen ihm dafür die Hände, leider,
zu reiten in den Sonnenuntergang.

Und sind die Wirbellosen ohne Hirn und Geist,
nicht all die viel umworb' nen großen Massen,
die auch bei Werbung, Shows und Serien, wie Du weißt,
nicht unerheblich viel die Kassen klingeln lassen.

Der kleine Bürger, dem wir stets begegnen,
mag er auch nicht so sehr gebildet sein,
der von 'nem Häuschen träumt und einem guten Leben,
und eher schuftet statt zu reden wie Einstein,

sich nicht dem hehren Geiste widmet, nein,
mit Anstand durch das Leben geht, auch ohne Rücken,
dafür mit Muskelkraft und manchmal etwas Schleim,
der muss trotz klein sein viel zu oft sich bücken,

Sie braucht den Schleim, auf dass sie sich nicht schneide,
und das erspart ihr manchmal manche Qual,
die Schneck' hat keine schönen, schnellen Beine 
sie bleibt ein Opfer, jetzt wie dazumal.

Die großen Pferde, die mit Rückrad  und viel Geist, 
die wiehern gerne auf die vielen Kleinen, 
die es auch häufig hier zu schützen heißt,
durch Große, die schnell handeln, statt zu weinen.


Ach ja:
Wunschtraum einer Schnecke: Einmal in eine Radarfalle zu geraten. 

Keine Bange: Die nächsten Verse gelten wieder den edlen Rössern, mit und ohne falsche Wimpern.


----------



## Avor (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schneckendämmerung


In der Pfanne streiten sich zwei Schnecken 
wer  die Schönste wohl von ihnen sei. 
Doch was soll der Streit jetzt noch bezwecken,
Schönheit und Geschmack sind zweierlei.

Die Zeit wird rar
schnell wird man gar.
beenden sollten sie den Streit,
wenn die Zwiebel sind bereit. 

Die Vorspeise ist schon  angerichtet
der Gourmet hat  ein Gedicht gedichtet 
von Schnecken-Schönheit und Vergänglichkeit,
und in der Hoffnung auf Verträglichkeit. 


Guten Appetit wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor

Wie komme ich nur darauf, dass Du keine Schnecken magst?


----------



## Reinhard (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

18.01.2006: stieglitz schrieb damals


> Ich beantrage, Adele, den Titel *Forumspoetin* zu verleihen. :lol:



Ich wär' immer noch dafür...


----------



## Avor (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hallo,

auch ich stimme dem Vorschlag voll zu. Adele hat längst  bewiesen, daß sie zu uns gehört. 

"Adele, die Forenpoetin" klingt doch viel schöner als "Adele, der Erfahrene Benutzer".

In diesem Sinne!

Avor


----------



## Adele (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Oh, Mann......

Nicht von mir, kein Gedicht, schön, aber schön schwer nachzuvollziehen
ein Jahresrezept, dass von Goethes Mutter stammen soll:

Man nehme 12 Monate, putze sie
ganz sauber von Bitterkeit, Geiz,
Pedanterie und Angst und zerlege
jeden Monat in 30 oder 31 Teile, so
dass der Vorrat genau für ein Jahr reicht. 
Es wird jeder Tag einzen
angerichtet aus 1 Teil Arbeit und 2 Teilen
Frohsinn und Humor. Man füge
3 gehäufte Esslöffel Optimismus hinzu
1 Teelöffel Toleranz, 1 Körnchen Ironie 
und 1 Prise Takt.
Dann wird die Masse sehr reichlich
mit Liebe übergossen.
Das fertige Gericht schmücke man 
mit Sträußchen kleiner Aufmerksamkeiten 
und serviere es täglich mit Heiterkeit
und mit einer guten erquickenden
Tasse Tee.


----------



## Reinhard (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Mit Reimen ist jetzt erstmal Schluss
weil ich erneut auf Reha muss.

Bis demnächst mal wieder
Reinhard


----------



## Adele (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Reinhard.

Komm heil, frohen Mutes, bester Laune und vor Allem lebendig wieder zurück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Adele


----------



## Avor (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Party

„Willkommen zum Feste!“
begrüße ich  die Gäste,
„frisch gewaschen und gebadet
hätt´ auch manchem nicht geschadet,
der nur  zum Fressen hergekommen 
und schon besoffen Platz genommen.“

Die Gäste, bewegungslos mit starren Minen
die wie glanzlackierte Mumien schienen.
Räuspern hört man, niemand lacht
über den Scherz, den ich gemacht.
Auch dann beim ernsten Teil  der Rede kein  Applaus
Wie komm ich aus dem Dilemma raus.
Die Bilder drehen sich in schrillem Reigen 
Um mich herum Beklommenheit und  Schweigen

Ich steh  belämmert rum und dumm
vor dem erlauchten  Publikum.
Eisiges Schweigen, manche gähnen
es bleibt mir nur, jetzt zu erwähnen:
„Das Buffet ist angerichtet,
wir fühlten uns dazu verpflichtet.“

Von Platte fristgerecht der Einzugsmarsch erklang
„Wie schön!“ ruft eine Dame von höherem Rang
und fixiert das Buffet, gierig und  gespannt 
und ist dann plötzlich losgerannt,
die anderen Gäste gröhlend  hinterher,
meine Gattin mit dem Sekt ruft: „Bitte sehr!“
doch das hören nicht die wilden  Horden,
der Begrüßungstrunk ist warm geworden. 

 Ein abgenagter Truthahnschenkel fliegt mir ins Gesicht.
„Sorry“ ruft eine Dame von Über-Gewicht
„Du stehst mir im Weg, du blöder Lümmel!“
Sie  bahnt sich wieder den Weg  in das Getümmel 
um zu  erhaschen die letzten  Köstlichkeiten
bevor wir zum fröhlichen Teil der Party schreiten.

Das Buffet, wie von Bestien bestialisch zerstört,
die Pappteller haben sie gleich  mitverzehrt.
Einem Schlachtfeld gleich, alles vernichtet
was  mit Liebe wurde liebevoll angerichtet.
Meine Frau ist entsetzt und hat mir gedroht
„Du redest nur Unsinn, du  bist ein Idiot. 
Warum verzapfst du immer so einen  Quatsch,
der Teppich ist ruiniert und voller Matsch.“  

Als die Gäste waren endlich satt
und vom Überlebenskampfe matt 
hat man noch den warmen  Sekt getrunken 
obwohl man schon nach Schnaps gestunken
und das Bier bereitstand schon zum Saufen,
dann ist die Party ganz normal  verlaufen. 

Über teure Autos wurde geredet und über Politik
über den  Bezinpreis und den  Börsenknick.
Die Damen haben ihre Krankengeschichten ausgetauscht
und dabei ein junges Pärchen  beim Schmusen belauscht,
das sich in der Ecke herzte und küßte
Lang, lang ist´s her, wenn ich das alles noch wüßte

Gewagte Witze wurden  zum Besten gegeben 
eine Dame gröhlte und benahm sich daneben.
Ein Paar wiegt sich holprig  im Tangoschritt
der beleibte Herr kommt luftlos aus dem Tritt
Die Dame schimpft : „Der untere Fuß ist meiner!“
Er schimpft zurück: „Sie waren früher auch schon feiner
als sie den Schnaps noch nicht aus der Flasche soffen“
Sie faucht und hat ihn mit dem Fuß  am Kinn getroffen.

Gläser klirrten, es roch nach verkohltem Teppich.
Ein Saustall - zum Nachtisch gab´s Gurken und Rettich.
Eine Dame am Boden, ein Rollmops daneben.
Dreimal erschallt der Ruf: „Hoch soll sie leben!“
Doch sie wollte lieber unten bleiben
und sich dort die Zeit vertreiben.
Doch plötzlich schreit die Dame „Au!
Ich blute ja wie eine Sau!“

Sie hat sich in ein zerbrochenes Sektglas gesetzt
und sich dabei am Allerwertesten  verletzt.
Meine Frau und ich, wir wußten Rat
und schritten mutig gleich zur Tat.
Das junge Pärchen wurde angehalten
den dicken Hintern festzuhalten,
der - oh Schreck - war tätowiert
und mit Unaussprechlichem verziert.

Ich habe sie verbunden und in mein Bett  gelegt 
und mehr schlecht als recht gesund gepflegt.
während  Rockmusik  zu Mitternacht erklungen
und eine Lady in schlechtem Englisch schlechter noch gesungen.
Besoffen   zappelt sie auf unsrer Küchenleiter,
dann ging´s mit ihrem Solo nicht mehr weiter.

Ihre Stimmbänder kamen in hohem Bogen
aus dem schmerzverzerrten Mund geflogen.
Sie landen in Herrn Pastors Suppe,
der ruft: „Gottlob, jetzt ist sie still, die Puppe
die vor Schreck kann nur noch lallen,
weil die Leiter ist dann umgefallen.

Das Kleid hat sich verfangen an der Lampe
und dort zappelt jetzt die Schlampe.
Der Pfarrer war der Retter in der Not.
Er aß noch schnell ein Stückchen Brot.
Mit einem Schlückchen Wein macht er sich frisch,
dann stellt er einen Stuhl auf einen Tisch.

Er  steigt hinauf und öffnet mutig ihr  das Kleid
und hat  Knopf für Knopf die Maid vom Kleid befreit
was ihm mit Gottes Hilfe auch gelungen.
Flugs ist er dann vom Tisch gesprungen
und hat die Dame unten aufgefangen
und ist mit ihr ins Bad gegangen. 

Dort versuchte er die  Restaurierung,
das Kleid blieb an der Lampe zur Verzierung.
Ich holte eine Zange aus dem Keller
meine Frau kam mit Herrn Pfarrers Teller.
Die Suppe mit den Stimmbändern, die stark verzogen
und von Hochwürden wieder glatt gebogen
setzt er gekonnt ins Hälschen ein 
damit die Stimme klingt bald wieder rein. 

Dreiuhrzwanzig zeigt die Uhr,
die Augen sind   glasig, die Blicke stur.
Über die Witze kann niemand mehr lachen.
Vor der Toillette steht man Schlange um etwas zu machen.
„Das dauert ja ewig!“, rufen die einen
„Nur Haltung bewahren auf wackligen Beinen!"

Es riecht nach kaltem Tabak und schalem Bier.
Ein Herr verabschiedet sich und geht zur Tür.
Reste vom kalten Buffet in den Hosentaschen
unter der Jacke zwei halbleere Kognakflaschen.
Meine Frau ruft: „Die Party ist jetzt aus!“
Und gibt der Katze den letzten  Knochen  vom Schmaus.

Der Dicken mit den Glassplittern im tätowierten Po
wünscht man baldige Genesung sowieso.
Gestützt vom Herrn Pfarrer und etwas verschüchtert
verabschiedet sie sich lautlos und halbwegs ernüchtert.     
Die Herren gröhlen herum und tauschen Freundlichkeiten.
Morgen erinnert man sich wieder an Verbindlichkeiten.
Sie  wissen, was sich geziemt als zivilisierte Leute
"Servus - und Danke für die gelungene Party heute!"


Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Avor in Hochform :thumb: 

eins der Highlights im Forum, es darf auch mal gelacht werden, der ansonsten 
wenig erfreulichen Themen im Forum zum Trotz.  


Gruß 
tf


----------



## Heiko (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Superklasse!


----------



## Avor (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hitzestress


Die Sonne brennt,
kein Schwein, das rennt,
die Katzen  liegen matt im Schatten 
und auch die Ratten schnell ermatten. 

Ein Hahn versucht zu krähen ohne Kraft
und auch die Hennen sind geschafft.
Sie gucken dumm und ganz benommen,
weil nur noch faule Eier kommen.

Die Hunde ziehen ihre Schwänze ein,
beim Pinkeln schmerzt das Hinterbein
Vor Durst  kann man nicht bellen mehr, 
die trockenen Hälse schwellen sehr.
Die Schlappies lassen sich nicht mehr bedrängen
und lassen lieber kraftlos  alles hängen.  

Die Vöglein haben keine Lust zum Singen
sie sind zu matt um sich empor zu schwingen
In der Hitze bringt der Storch auch keine Kinder mehr.
Nur Wespen fliegen durstig hin und her.
Zu ihren Kleinen  sagt die Amselmutter:
Jetzt gibt es Würmer nur als Trockenfutter. 

Die Fischlein schwitzen  im seichten Wasser
Der Schweiß, der rinnt  macht sie nur nasser,
doch er bietet keine echte Kühlung,
was  fehlt,  ist vom Himmel eine frische Spülung

Es schwitzen auch die Milben,
man sieht wie sie vergilben.
Ameisen, nicht mehr emsig flitzen 
weil auch sie erbärmlich schwitzen.

Sie verziehen sich in  Mauerritzen
um den  Sand heraus zu ritzen
Sie wollen  Durchzug sich  verschaffen
damit sie nicht zu schnell erschlaffen  

Ein Eiswurm ist auch sehr erhitzt
weil er auf dem heißen Blechdach sitzt
Im dicken Filz auch eine Filzlaus schwitzt
der beste Föhn ihr jetzt nichts nützt
So sucht sie Kühlung weiter unten,
doch die hat sie hier auch nicht gefunden.

Wer weiß, wie man sich vor Hitze schützt?
Manche  Menschen gehen in den Keller!
Doch wenn man länger unten sitzt,
erkältet man sich schneller.

Zu was gibt´s Autos, voll klimatisiert?
Hier kommt Kühlung, wie geschmiert.
Das weiß doch jeder kluge  Mann 
und schaltet den Motor gleich an.
Dann geht es los mit hundertfünfzig Sachen
Über Hitze kann man doch jetzt  nur noch  lachen.

Im Freibad tummeln sich  die Kinder
im Wasser schwimmen   ist gesünder,
Ein Baggersee  wär´ auch ein schöner  Ort 
um zu treiben Wassersport.

„Ich will nicht schwitzen“ , ruft ein Tier  
„was soll ich in der Sonne, ich bleib hier! 
Ich will nicht sterben am Hitzestress!“
So ertönt es tief unten, im kalten Loch Ness.

Die Sonne war dem Ungeheuer dort  nie geheuer,
d´rum  bleibt es unten im  Felsengemäuer.
„Man kriegt in der Sonne nur Falten ins Gesicht
und vorzeitig altern will ich nicht.“

Die Sonne brennt 
nur ein Schwein, das rennt.
Es flüchtet vor einem Auto mit hundertfünfzig Sachen.
„In der Kurve dort vorne wird es gleich krachen.“ 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

*Ächz*
Als obs nicht schon heiß genug wäre...


----------



## Adele (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleine Abkühlung

Gewitter ist' s, es fällt manch' mildes Tröpfchen 
die Taube füllt sich rasch ihr ausgetrocknet' Kröpfchen,

und auch die Blumen, die schon fast verdorrt sind 
saugen sich voll, wie an der Mutter Brust ein Kleinkind.

Der ausgedörrte Rasen, bisher Gärtners Liebling
wirkt in dem warmen Sommerregen nicht mehr mickrig. 

Es dampft das Wasser von der heißen Erde,
empor, dass es zum wabernd dichten Nebel werde.  

Und auch im Walde sich das Wildschwein freut,
weil seine Kuhle nicht mehr trockne Krümel streut.

Der Mensch, er atmet durch bei so viel Segen,
bei diesem frischen Klima lässt es sich doch leben.

Bald donnert' s arg, die Blitze fällen Bäume,
genervt entflieht der Mensch rasch in die Räume.

Stockdunkel wird' s, und ganz schön ungemütlich,
und auch der Wind erscheint nun nicht mehr friedlich. 

Ein Sturm schlägt mit Gewalt sich eine Bresche,
fegt von der Leine auch die saub' re große Wäsche.

Die Kinder murren, müssen drinnen spielen,
der Strom fällt aus, das war' s mit Telefonieren.

Die Freizeitmöbel fliegen scheppernd durch den Garten, 
zum Wiederfinden muss man jetzt auf bess' res Wetter warten.  

Der Mensch schaut aus dem Fenster ohne Wonne,
und wünscht sich wieder seine strahlend helle Sonne.


----------



## Avor (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleinigkeiten am Rande

Frisch gestrichen  ist die Bank ,
herbeigelockt vom Terpentingestank
kommen  Mücken und ein Schmetterling;
Er ruft: „Es klebt doch noch, das Bretterding!“

Doch die Warnung wurde überhört,
was  die Bank hat  nicht gestört.
Sie lädt doch ein um  auszuruh´n 
oder anderes  auf ihr zu tun.

Ein Liebespärchen setzt sich nieder
wie in Sommertagen  immer wieder
Nur der Schmetterling ist  nicht  entzückt:
„Jetzt habt ihr alle Mücken platt gedrückt!“



Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das Kunstwerk

Das Pärchen packt das Grausen, 
weil es grad' fest geklebt, 
denn es sind Kunstbanausen,
die Edles nie erlebt.

Fest pappen ihre Kleider, 
die Farbe, die ist zäh.
Die müssen bleiben, leider,
an dieser Bank, o weh.

Das Pärchen muss sie auszieh' n
und schleicht verschämt davon,
in Unterwäsche fort flieh' n,
den Falter killt sein Hohn.

Die Bank steht ganz gemütlich,
im warmen Sonnenlicht,
sie wirkt nun ganz vergnüglich,
trotz Falten im Gesicht. 

Dies sieht ein Kunstkritiker,
der eben kommt vorbei,
er rennt die letzten Meter,
zu schauen, was dort sei.

"Das Werk von einem Meister",
wie es noch nie da war,
mit Farbe statt mit Kleister,
das ist sein Kommentar,

Die Linie ist so schwungvoll,
so kraftvoll die Struktur,
erhaben und gehaltvoll,
wie selten Kunst zuvor.

Und für zweihunderttausend,
kauft er die Bank sofort,
schleppt sie, vor Glück erschaudernd,
an einen andern Ort.

Jetzt steht sie im Museum,
bewundert und geblitzt,
doch fühlt sie sich sehr einsam,
weil niemand auf ihr sitzt.


Fällt bestimmt nicht auf, dass ich hauptsächlich über Kultur schreibe......


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



			
				Adele schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt bestimmt nicht auf, dass ich hauptsächlich über Kultur schreibe......


Kultur..., Kultur... 
Was war das noch gleich?


----------



## Adele (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kultur?????????  Kult???????  Uhr????????

Irgendwie hab´ ich auch keine richtige Ahnung mehr, was das sein soll... und wo...


----------



## Avor (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Adele schrieb:
Irgendwie hab´ ich auch keine richtige Ahnung mehr, was das sein soll... und wo...


Ach Adele, hast Du mich denn schon vergessen?`

"heul" und "dreckig grins"


Trotzdem Gruß 

Avor


----------



## Adele (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Aber lieber Avor. ZUm Glück gibt es ja noch die rühmlichen Ausnahmen wie Dich. Das gibt mir doch immer wieder neue Hoffnung......

Ansonsten trotzdem noch ein kleiner Seitenhieb gegen die "vielfältigen" Bedürfnisse einiger Herren der Schöpfung:


Flirtline

Ein Mensch, der wollte flirten,
doch sollt' s nicht teuer sein,
mit Lulu oder Kirsten,
und Mädels allgemein.

`ne Frau schon anzusprechen
war ihm nicht angenehm,
könnt' sich die Zunge brechen,
der Mensch war recht bequem

Warum soll ich denn suchen,
dacht' sich der Mann von Welt,
und Kaffee oder Kuchen,
das kostet alles Geld.

Ein Weib zum Bier einladen
oder zum Essen gar?
Das wollt' der Mensch sich sparen,
weil er zu geizig war.

Rasch lief er zum Computer
klickt' bei 'ner Flirtline ein,
traf dort auf eine Uta,
genau die sollt' es sein.

Das Mädel schien im wonnig
und war verbal nicht faul, 
und überreichlich Honig
schmiert' sie ihm bald ums Maul.

Ach, ruf mich doch privat an,
unter nullhundertneun,
schmachtete sie bald dann,
ich würde mich so freu' n.

Dem Menschen wurde wärmer,
sein kleiner Freund ward groß,
an Geist wurde er ärmer,
die Nummer schien famos.

Man sprach von Freud' und Wonnen, 
über sehr lange Zeit,
auch wollt sie zu ihm kommen,
der Weg sei ja nicht weit.

Statt ihr kam eine Rechnung,
just die vom Telefon,
in seine Wohnungsfestung,
das hatt' er nun davon. 

Denn die war vielfach teurer,
als mehrmals auszugehn,
merkt er, vor Schreck schon klarer,
doch blässlich anzusehn.


----------



## Avor (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Danke Adele, für die trostreichen Worte, dafür widme ich Dir auch mein neuestes Werk:




Wiedergeburt per Internet


Unter einem großen Baum im Schatten
träumen im Schlamm  zwei alte  Ratten.
Sie  träumen von vergangenen Tagen,
als das Leben war noch zu ertragen

Als sie sonnten sich in Hängematten
Oben ohne  und nur unten etwas hatten.
Das süße Leben haben sie genossen 
Am Abend ist  Champagner reich geflossen.

Langweilig ist doch dieses Rattenleben
man darf sich nicht in Hängematten legen
und Champagner darf man auch nicht trinken. 
Muss  in diesem Sumpf bestialisch stinken.  

Eines Tages kam vorbei  ein Reitersmann,
Erstaunt guckt er  die Ratten an.
An den  Augen hat er sie sofort erkannt,
„Wie schön, daß ich euch  wiederfand!“

Da stutzten auch die beiden Ratten:
„Ist´s nicht der Bock,  den wir im Stalle hatten?“
Seine Züge und die  Augen sind uns so vertraut
die uns  lüstern immer angeschaut.

Zum Mensch geworden, schick herausgeputzt,
Auch sein Gaul hatte damals  uns genutzt
Als Butler war er aufmerksam und treu.
Die Augen sind die gleichen, nur der Schwanz ist neu

Wie  hat sich die Welt verändert heute,
Das Pferd war ein Mensch, der Reiter  ein Tier
und die Ratten waren Töchter reicher Leute.
Sie sind beim Baden  ertrunken, jetzt sind sie hier.

„Wie könnt ihr dieses Leben nur ertragen,
als Ratten?“ Fragt der Reitersmann. 
Bei Eurem Anblick dreht sich mir der Magen,
ich weiß, daß ich euch retten kann. 

“Man kann mit Genen manipulieren
und   klonen  nach Belieben.
Man kann entmenschen und enttieren.
Es wird im Internet  beschrieben.”

Er haut das Pferd mit einem Stock.
„Du bist  kein guter Mensch gewesen!“
„Und du warst  nur ein  Ziegenbock,
seit wann kannst du denn lesen?“

„Du willst uns helfen, lieber Reitersmann? 
Wir können wieder richtig oben ohne baden?“ 
„Eilen werde ich  so schnell ich kann 
und  das Rezept  herunterladen“

Die Zeit vergeht
die Hoffnung verweht,
die Ratten werden älter
und die Nächte kälter.

Ein Gewitter kommt gezogen
mit Hagel, Donnern und Blitzen.
Ein Ast kommt im Sturmwind geflogen
auf dem zitternd zwei nackte Damen sitzen.

Dampf steigt aus der Erde empor.
Die Vögel jubilieren im Chor.
die Fische hüpfen im See herum,
nur die Vierbeiner stellen sich dumm.

Endlich die Sonne wieder scheint 
und unter dem großen Baum im Schatten
die beiden Schwestern  im Glück vereint
die sich so lange nicht gesehen hatten. 

Plötzlich  ergreift sie Angst und großes Entsetzen 
Ist es das Ende, oder der Anfang eines bösen Traumes?
Im Morast finden sie Knochen und Kleiderfetzen
und eine tote Ratte  im Schatten des großen Baumes.

Neben einem traurig-leblosen Pferdeskelett
finden sie ein zerknittertes  Reiterjackett
und eine dreckverschmierte, zerrissene Hose
Aus dem Latz wächst eine junge, rote  Rose. 

Auf einem Teppich liegen Flaschen mit Mixturen
 Spirituskocher, Pfannen, Mull  und  Eieruhren, 
 Ein verblasstes Buch  in einer Regenpfütze
 und ein toter Ziegenbock mit Butlermütze.

„Users Manual“ steht auf dem Buch
„Was mag das sein, sind wir  von Gestern?
Was soll der Chloroformgeruch?“
Fragen besorgt die beiden Schwestern.

„Microsoft Downloads“ steht hier auf Seite vier:
„Wie macht man schnell aus einem Mensch ein Tier?
Man läßt ihn im Datenschrott  ersticken,“ 
Beim "Bluescreen"  braucht  er nur „Delete“ drücken 

Eine böse Zeit, es folgt das große Erwachen,
und das, was folgt ist nicht zum Lachen:
Schlimme Gedanken die Damen  jetzt quälen
sie können jetzt bis drei nicht mehr zählen.   

„Ich dachte, wir waren Vier
als  Pferd und  Reiter waren hier.
Wo kommt der Bock her und die Ratte?
und das ganze Zeugs hier auf der Matte?

Ekelerregt halten sie plötzlich inne:
Der Bock und die  Ratte...?,  Nein, wir waren nur vier:“
Die bittere Erkenntnis, es schwinden  die Sinne:
„Eine von uns beiden war demnach ein Tier?!“

Die Wahrheit werden sie nie erfahren ,
den Baum nicht mehr finden unter dem sie waren
Ob sie noch einmal oben Ohne baden wollen
oder lieber im Internet Männer verführen sollen? 

Die Wiedergeburt dank Microsoft  läßt hoffen.
Wenngleich doch  viele Fragen  bleiben offen:
„Error“ weil man das Wichtigste  vergessen hatte,
wer der Bock war und wer die Ratte?


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor.

Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass Du mich nicht als Ratte siehst. Obwohl, auch die haben ihre Reize.
.


----------



## Adele (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Rattenmatte

Eine Ratte
hatt´ ne Matte
darauf schlief sie
und verschied sie
in dem Gulli
ohne Pulli.


----------



## Adele (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

wenn es auch keine Ratten sind......


Entwicklungstraum

Ach wäre man doch längst schon so weit,
Dank Gentechnologie und chemischen Säften,
sich passend zu mischen, ob lang oder breit,
was man eben braucht, nach besten Kräften.

Ich mixte mir schnell ein herziges Wesen,
wie eine Milch gebende Eierkuh,
oder gar Hexen ohne Reisigbesen,
die zauberten dann Schokolade dazu.

Oder ein Pferd, das gleichzeitig fliegt,
die Pferdeäpfel als Schusswaffen nutzt, 
dazu noch jeden Vertreter besiegt,
und den häuslichen Abfall als Futter verputzt.

Statt eines Haustiers hätt' ich ein Viehiekel,
gekreuzt aus Schwein, Schal und Staubsauger,   
das als Müllschlucker dient und Wadenwickel,
das machte am Abend die Wohnung noch sauber.

Und gehe ich schließlich in die Politik,
dann bau' ich 'nen Sparmensch, der Geld scheißt sofort,
und es mir gibt voller Freude und Glück,
denn wichtig ist doch, was hinten raus kommt.


----------



## Avor (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

O-Ton Adele:

... ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du mich nicht als Ratte sishst...



Ach Adele, was Du schon wieder denkst.
Es hätten auch Täubchen sein können, aber die reimen sich nicht auf Schatten.  Trotzdem „schäm“ 



Zum Trost  ein kleines Betthupferl: 

Der Steinbock sagt zum Widder   
„Ich geh zur Jungfrau jetzt!“
Das ruft der Zwilling bitter:
„Mein Bruder hat sie schon besetzt.“


Guts Nächtle


----------



## Adele (1 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sternzeichen

Ach ja, die Sterne,
die sind in der Ferne,
sie wollen uns grüßen
mit Händen und Füßen
die sie doch nicht haben.
Das schlägt auf den Magen.

Sie wollen nicht weichen
und geben uns Zeichen.
Die sind recht banal,
doch glaubt allemal
das Volk auf der Erde,
das Bestes d' raus werde.

So blickt man nach oben,
die Sterne zu loben,
was sie uns verheißen,
derweil wir verbeißen,
in Freude Freude und Not,
uns ins Horoskop.

Das steht n der Zeitung,
als Betriebsanleitung,
für' s tägliche Leben,
den Ratschlag zu geben,
der uns immer rettet,
und an Blödsinn kettet.


----------



## Avor (3 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Helden


Schwerter klirren, Kampfgeschrei
blutrot verfärbt sich die Erde.
„Au!“ Stöhnt  ein Samurai.
„Au!“ Stöhnen  auch die Pferde 

Fanfaren erklingen,  
den Sieg zu erringen.
Die Erde bebt unter Pferdehufen 
und keiner hört des Hauptmanns Rufen:

„Haltet inne Krieger!
Wir sind doch schon  die Sieger!“
Doch nicht enden will  der Kampf.
Der Hauptmann ruft: „Was soll der Krampf!“

Mann gegen Mann, die Reihen haben sich gelichtet.
wo doch die  Feinde  längst geflüchtet.
„Hört ihr nicht die Friedensglocken läuten?
Geht nach Hause zu euren  Frauen und Bräuten!“

 „Beendet den Streit, laßt uns Kirschblüten pflücken 
 und uns´re  siegreichen Häupter  damit schmücken!
Die Fanfaren sollen blasen  zum Kirschblütenfest!“
„Scheiße  Hauptmann, im Kirschbaum ist ein Wespennest!“


 Schönen Tag und erfolgreiches Schaffen!


----------



## Avor (3 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Helden


Schwerter klirren, Kampfgeschrei
blutrot verfärbt sich die Erde.
„Au!“ Stöhnt  ein Samurai.
„Au!“ Stöhnen  auch die Pferde 

Fanfaren erklingen,  
den Sieg zu erringen.
Die Erde bebt unter Pferdehufen 
und keiner hört des Hauptmanns Rufen:

„Haltet inne Krieger!
Wir sind doch schon  die Sieger!“
Doch nicht enden will  der Kampf.
Der Hauptmann ruft: „Was soll der Krampf!“

Mann gegen Mann, die Reihen haben sich gelichtet.
wo doch die  Feinde  längst geflüchtet.
„Hört ihr nicht die Friedensglocken läuten?
Geht nach Hause zu euren  Frauen und Bräuten!“

 „Beendet den Streit, laßt uns Kirschblüten pflücken 
 und uns´re  siegreichen Häupter  damit schmücken!
Die Fanfaren sollen blasen  zum Kirschblütenfest!“
„Scheiße  Hauptmann, im Kirschbaum ist ein Wespennest!“


 Schönen Tag und erfolgreiches Schaffen!


Avor


----------



## Adele (3 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, um was sich Avors Samurai streiten, vielleicht um den letzten Tropfen Apfelschorle bei brütend heißem Wetter, dennoch habe ich eine andere Art Kampfplatz in eigener Sache anzubieten.:

Intelligentia aufgepasst: Meinem kindlichen Gemüt entsprechend habe ich eine recht freie Adaption auf den Rhythmus eines Kinderliedes geschrieben. Wer von Euch kommt darauf, um welches Lied es sich handelt? 

Kleiner Hinweis:  Im Gegensatz zum Text spielen Hagebutten eine Rolle. Ja, ja, mein fataler Zugang zur Natur.... (gemäßigtes KIchern)


Der Redakteur

Im deutschen Blätterwalde,
nun hört mal her,
da thront auf hoher Halde
der Redakteur.

Wo kommt der denn plötzlich her?
Auszuweichen ist so schwer,
dem allwissend schlauen Redakteur.

Schon hat er mich gesehen,
ich werd' ganz blass.
Trotz meiner Augen Flehen
denkt er sich „Fass!“

Schnell hat er sich eingeklinkt,
meine Story neu verlinkt,
auf der Wahrheitssuche, der Redakteur. 

Jetzt macht er sich Notizen,
ich werd' ganz klein,
formt die verbalen Spitzen,
das muss so sein.

Fehler machen gilt nicht mehr, 
ach, ich gräme mich so sehr,
weil er mich durchschaut hat, der Redakteur.

Auch ich hab' was geschrieben
und bin ganz stolz.
Doch hat er mich zerrieben
wie morsches Holz.

Ich erkenn' den Text nicht mehr,
und mein Herz wird mir so schwer,
vor den strengen Augen vom Redakteur.

Dann heißt es Zeitung machen
mit sehr viel List,
wählen aus vielen Sachen
was wichtig ist.

Ist sein Hirn auch manchmal leer,
will der Leser, bitte sehr,
Spannung, Action, Tiefsinn vom Redakteur.

So macht er seine Arbeit
von Tag zu Tag, 
denkt manchmal kurz und oft weit,
grad' wie er' s mag.

Die Recherche plagt so sehr,
wenn es manchmal wen' ger wär',
stöhnt vor dem Computer der Redakteur. 


Ach ja: natürlich wieder gespickt mit Apostroph´ s


----------



## Avor (4 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Adele fragt

"Wer von Euch kommt darauf, um welches Lied es sich handelt?"

Was gibt es zu gewinnen?

Meinst Du "Ein Männlein steht im Walde..."

oder

"Es tanzt ein Biba Butzemann in unsrem Haus herum, fidibumm"


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (4 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor

Da zeigt sich doch der wahre Poet. "Ein Männlein steht im Walde" stimmt, allerdings ohne fidibumm.

Gewinnen?????????????????????????????????

Ganz gemein grins!!!!!!!!!

Bis zum nächsten Gedicht


----------



## Adele (4 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Aus stets aktuellem Anlass...

Freier Wille

Gott gab dem Menschen einen freien Willen,
der nutzt es aus, den Rachedurst zu stillen, 
in seinem Namen And' re umzubringen.
Behende wetzt der Mensch schnell seine Klingen.

Wem soll der Schöpfer letztlich denn beistehen,
bei welchem Kriegsherrn an der Seite gehen?
Heißt er nun Gott, Jahwe oder Allah,
er viel zu oft ein Vorwand für das Morden war.

Das Leben miteinander scheint sehr schwierig,
denn Gottes Schöpfung "Mensch" ist furchtbar gierig.
Auch, wenn der Mensch Raketen schießt zum Mond,
das Frieden schaffen ist er nicht gewohnt.


----------



## Avor (5 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Fledermaus-Gespräche

(Aus der Serie „Tierisch-menschlich“ )

“Als Mensch könnt´ ich  bequemer schlafen,”
nicht mit dem Kopf nach unten, welch ein Graus.
„Vielleicht im Bett bei einem Grafen?“
Denkt  an der Scheunendecke eine  Fledermaus,

„Vielleicht in Wien in einer großen Villa,
beim Hofkapellmeister  Johann Strauß.
In seinem Himmelbett in zartem Lila,
wo er mich schuf, die Fledermaus.““

„Wär´ ich ein Mensch, ich würde Boris heißen.”
hört man den kleinen Bruder   denken,
“Um Mädchen in der  Wäschekammer aufzureißen
und nach  drei Sekunden  ein  Bobbele zu schenken.”

„Ach...“ denkt die Schwester sehnsuchtsvoll:
...warum ist dieser Prachtkerl  keine Fledermaus?
Mit ihm hier stundenlang zu hängen wäre wundervoll,  
Kopf nach unten, Beine gespreizt, der Blick gerade aus.

“Ich wollt´ ich wär ein Huhn ...”
ich bräucht´ nichts mehr zu  tun?!“
probiert  klein Baby jetzt zu gackern.
„Hab keinen Bock, mich für euch abzurackern. 

Man muß was tun für´s Wohlergehen
hat ein Großonkel dritten Grades geschrie´n. 
„Ich habe Boris in Wimbledon  gesehen
als er Halma spielte mit der Queen.“ 

“Ich lass mich von den  Damen nicht bedrängen!“
ruft der Vater, „das wäre alles  zum Kotzen.
Und mit  Boris immerfort am Balken hängen  
und mit dem Kopf nach unten dumm zu  glotzen.“

Die Großtante von Opa   ruft: „lch  will hier raus!
Ich hab´ Heimweh nach dem Tal der sieben Hügel.
Hier hält es doch kein Mensch mehr aus.“ 
ich hab´ schon einen Wadenkrampf im  Flügel.“ 

Die Oma  schreit “Oh lieber Gott! -
ich träumte , ich sei ein Mensch, wie unerträglich. 
War  behängt mit rostigem Gold  und anderem Schrott
und fiel von der Decke es schmerzt mich jetzt unsäglich !“

“Ich bin ein Mensch, ich habe es  gesehen!”
ruft  eine entfernte Verwandte.
“Mein Onkel machte Schnaps  aus Schlehen
und getrunken hat ihn meine Tante.“

„Schuld an allem ist  die Politik!“
Ruft ungefragt ein  junger Bengel.
„“Die haben im Hirn doch einen Knick!“
„Halts Maul, du bist ja auch kein  Engel!“

Wir  können nicht wie  Menschen  logisch denken”
 beruhigt  Opa,  „Fledermäuse wollen  immer übertreiben.
Frau Merkel wird schon die Geschicke lenken
und Münte wird uns auch gesonnen bleiben

Auch der er liebe Gott und Dabbeljuh, der Präsident
wollen für uns´re kleine Welt doch nur das Beste
Auch die anderen, die man zur Genüge kennt
und die Herren mit der weißen Weste. 

“Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung, ihr  Idioten!”
ruft jetzt barsch  die Mutter,  
“kommt her und zeigt  mir eure Pfoten
Jetzt wird gebetet und dann gibt´s Futter. 

Dann  beten sie gemeinsam das Große  Nachtgebet:
“Lieber Gott, lass uns wie die Menschen menschlich bleiben,
vergib uns´re  dummen Gedanken, wenn es  geht,
Wir wollen auch  keine Unzucht  mehr  treiben.   

Langsam dämmert der neue Tag
für die Fledermäuse wird  es  jetzt Nacht.
Sie schlossen die Augen  -  dann gab´s  einen Schlag.
und irgend etwas hat  im Gebälk gekracht

“Hurra” - rief eine greise,  männliche Fledermaus, 
die bisher schlief und plötzlich aufgewacht:
  “Jetzt weiß ich es, ich heiße  Johann Strauß!
Ich hab´  gegeigt  und  eine Fledermaus dabei gemacht.”

“Johann Strauß?! - Dann bin ich  der   Kaiser von China”!
„Ich bin  Boris!...“  Gelächter ertönt in allen Ecken, -
dann  von unten, leise und verhalten  “Ich bin die Große Katharina !”
Es war die kleinste von fünf  aufgescheuchten Haferschnecken. 


Schönes Wochenende allerseits!


Avor


----------



## Adele (5 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

noch ´ne Fledermaus

Eine kleine Fledermaus
spielt so gerne Geige,
wartet gierig auf Applaus,
dann fällt sie vom Zweige.


----------



## Avor (6 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Sonntagsbraten

Eine  Katze von fraglichem Range
nimmt ein namenloses Mäuslein in die Zange.
Es schimpft und  wehrt sich  ohne Angst und Bange:
„Mit mir machst du das  nicht mehr lange!“

Guten Appetit!

Avor


----------



## Adele (6 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Karate Maus

Die Maus, die kann Karate,
gerade wie Bruce Lee,
es kriegt 'ne dicke Backe,
die Katze jetzt, und wie.

Sind nicht nur Warzenschweine,
die diesen Kampfsport lieben,
das Mäuschen, dieses Eine,
auf einen Streich haut Sieben.

Die Katze kriegt das Grausen,
wie schmerzt nun ihre Seite,
lässt 's Mäuschen lieber sausen,
und sucht ganz schnell das Weite.

Die Katz' macht jetzt 'nen Bogen,
um jedes kleine Tier.
Man kann die Maus nur loben,
die Katz' wird Vegetarier.


----------



## Avor (7 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schuld und Sühne


Da hilft kein Jammern und kein Klagen,
kein guter Sonntagsbraten war die Maus. 
Schmerzen muss  die Katze nun  ertragen.
Die Maus  schlug ihr  die Zähne aus.

Die Karateschläge haben punktgenau gesessen.
„Was ist geschehen ?“ Hört man die Katze lallen.
„Ich wollte diese  blöde Maus nur fressen,
Was  hat ihr daran nicht gefallen?“

„Noch nie ein Braten, den ich fing
mir schamlos durch die Lappen ging
und sich über mich noch lustig macht.
Ich muss verhungern jetzt, dann  Gute Nacht.“

Mit letzter Kraft, die ihr geblieben
sucht sie den Weg zum nächsten Gotteshaus.
Die Lust zum Beten hat sie hingetrieben:
„Lieber Gott, treib dieser Maus  den Teufel aus“

Auch die Maus hat den Weg  zu Gott  gefunden:
„Herr Pastor, ich habe gesündigt und das Naturgesetz  mißachtet.“
Einem Gottesgeschöpf habe ich bereitet schwere Wunden,
dass es sterben muss und  jetzt vor  Hunger schmachtet.“  

 „Eine Katze war´s ,  die mich zum Mittsagsmahle auserwählte,
als ich der Sünde verfiel weil der Teufel  in mich fuhr.
und ich die arme Katze mit Karateschlägen  quälte.
Ich habe mich versündigt gegen Gottes  Natur!“

Der Pastor sagt: „Das wist Du büßen,
ich werde mit Gottes Hilfe dich zur Strafe fressen.
Du wirst mein karges Mittagsmahl  versüßen,
du hast im falschen  Beichtstuhl gesessen.“

Der Pastor war  ein schwarzer Kater,
der die Unglücksmaus fest in den Krallen  hat.
Sie schreit nach Vergebung zum himmlischen Vater,
doch die Stimme wird matt, - und der Pastor  satt.


Guten Appetit


wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (7 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Da sieht man schon wieder, wie gefährlich Religion sei kann....


----------



## Adele (8 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Pech gehabt

Der Kater war nun satt,
das ist schon richtig,
doch war sein Braten glatt,
erbärmlich giftig.

Die Maus, die war erfreut,
nach ihrem Kampfe,
wo sie sich hat befreit,
aus Katzentatze.

Sich stärken musste sie,
nach all den Plagen,
es knurrte ihr, ach wie,
der Mäusemagen.

Ein Körnchen nahm sie sich,
nur ein ganz Kleines,
das lockte sie unter dem Tisch,
doch war' s nichts Feines. 

Der Mensch, der seinen Vorrat schützte,
der streute Gift auf 's Korn,
damit es ihm auch nützte,
ganz voller Zorn.

Indes voll Gier der schwarze Kater,
zahlte dafür die Zech',
dass er verkleidet sich als Pater.
Was für ein Pech.

Die Rache, die ist unser,
frohlockten nun die Mäuse,
und tanzten frisch und munter,
durch das Gebäude. 

Und schon wieder ging ein Feind der unterdrückten Kleinen von dannen..............


----------



## Adele (9 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein wenig Pathos gefällig?

Die Rose 

Der liebe Gott ging einmal in den Garten;
er hatte grad' nichts Besseres zu tun.
Dort wollte er auf seinen Nachwuchs warten
und zwischen Kraut und Rüben etwas ruh' n.

Er macht' sich breit auf seiner Sonnenliege,
beschattet von der Bäume breiter Schirm,
auf dass er noch ein wenig liegen bliebe,
und sich erholt' sein oft geplagtes Hirn.

Grad' wollte er ein kleines Schläfchen halten,
da hörte er Gezeter und Geschrei.
Hier, ahnte er, galt es, nicht abzuwarten,
schon leicht gereizt lief er geschwind herbei. 

Die Rose war' s, die Eitle, höchst Empörte,
gekränkt blies sie die roten Blüten auf.
Der Nesseln Nähe war  es, was sie störte,
und etwas Streit nahm sie doch gern in Kauf.

„Für die Gesellschaft bin ich viel zu vornehm,
man stellt mein Licht in dieses Unkrauts Schatten,
Und sieh' Herr, hierbei könnt' ich eingeh' n,
dort krabbeln Raupen, feist wie fette Ratten.“

„Ich will hier weg“, ereifert' sich die Zarte,
der Zorn ihr Blätterkleid erzittern ließ,
das ist, was ich von Dir erwarte,
derweil der Wind durch ihre Dornen blies.

So sprach der Herr, er schien etwas verärgert,
„bedauerlich, dass du nicht glücklich bist,
doch wird dein Leben ab sofort verändert,
weil es dein Wunsch und freier Wille ist.“ 

Es setzte sie der Schöpfer in das Zentrum
von seinem Rasen, der war wirklich groß.
Hier sah die Pflanze sich vor Stolz um,
der solitäre Standort schien ihr ganz famos.

Im Garten ging das Leben seiner Wege, 
und Frohsinn pulste heiter durch das Kraut.
aus Raupen wurden bald schon Schmetterlinge, 
die voller Anmut tanzten ohne Laut. 

Die Ros' indes begann alsbald zu schmachten,
denn nirgendwo fand sie ein wenig Schatten.
Die Gräser wollten sie auch nicht beachten,
so musste sie langsam zusammenklappen. 

Das sah der Herr und holte aus der Erde
den Wurzelstock, vertrocknet und verdorrt,
bracht' sie zurück, auf dass sie werde
ein fröhlich' Lebewesen, nicht verstockt.

Nach kurzer Zeit, da sprossen neue Triebe
an dem Gewächs zu neuer zarter Zier,
doch meint' die Rose voller Eigenliebe:
„Unkraut seid ihr und ich die Schönste hier.“


----------



## Avor (12 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch ein Stück zu Gottes schöner Natur:

Öfter mal was Neues


“Warum fall´ ich von der Stange, wenn ich schlaf?” 
fragt den lieben Gott  ein fehlgeklontes Schaf,
das von Natur aus eine ganz  normale Henne sollte sein
und sich jetzt vorkommt wie das letzte  Schwein. 

Hilflos und jammernd  liegt es  im Dreck,
das Zeugnis  menschlicher Gestaltungskunst.
“Warum um Himmels willen  und zu welchen Zweck
habt ihr  mich denn so verhunst?”

“Warum juckt so schrecklich mein Gefieder
Was soll die Wolle, die nach Schafsmist stinkt?
Darf  ich  mit Inbrunst  gackern nie mehr wieder?
Wo ist mein Gott, der mir die Anmut wiederbringt?”

Lieber Gott, laß mich  wieder schöne Eier legen!”
“Geht nicht ,  die  Menschen wollen  klonen,
und verschlimmbessern, was ich schuf zu ihrem Segen.”
D´rum sind jetzt deine  Eier Kaffeebohnen.”

Damit  werden ihre Kindeskinder  sich   ernähren, 
und gehärtet, um sich gegenseitig   tot zu schießen.
Statt Bewährtes zu pflegen und in Frieden sich vermehren
wird auch ohne Menschen wieder neues Leben sprießen. 

Dann kannst du wieder ruhig schlafen
darfst Hühnereier legen, kurze und auch lange. 
Du wirst bewundert von all den anderen Schafen 
und fällst auch nie mehr von der Stange.  


Ein besinnliches  Wochenende


wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (13 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frohes Gelingen


Meine Alte gähnt vor Langeweile
und spielt mit ihrer Nagelfeile.
das Leben mit mir sei  zu öde,
ich sei so einfallslos und blöde. 

Ich vernehme  dieses harte  Wort.
Jetzt zieht auch mich die Sehnsucht  fort 
um zu suchen einen schöneren Zeitvertreib,
als mit diesem dummen alten Weib.

Angebote gibt´s gar viele.
Für Geld erreicht man alle Ziele.
Doch kein Problem, ich bin ja reich
und mach´ mich auf den Weg sogleich. 

Jetzt fahr ich nach  Brasilien
um zu gründen dort Familien
mit vielen kleinen Kinderlein... 
Doch wird das noch zu schaffen sein? 


Einen kurzweiligen  Sonntag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (13 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Begehren

Im Alter wird ein Mann oft gern begehrlich,
doch glaub' mir, Freund:
Das ist durchaus entbehrlich.

Hast du, wie And're auch, nur eine Rente, 
statt der Millionen viel, 
gilt 's du als lahme Ente. 

Es mag gewiss dir leicht und schnell gelingen,
bist du dann reich,
ein Weibsbild zu gewinnen.

Wenn du 'nen Porsche fährst und eine Villa hast,
das schütter' Haar,
in Lockenpracht gefasst,

verzeiht sie dir die Schlaffheit deiner Lenden,
trotz Mittel viel, 
ihr soll das Blatt sich wenden.

Den Blick sie fest auf dein Erspartes richtet,
und ganz gekonnt,
sie viel von Liebe dichtet. 

Sie braucht dich sicher nicht zu ihrem Wohle,
nicht dein Begehren,
doch eher deine Kohle.

So viele Wünsche sind mit Scheinen zu bezahlen,
die Liebe nicht,
und auch nicht Liebesqualen.

Auch deine Alte war gewiss 'ne Schönheit,
mit Srahleaugen,
vor sehr langer Zeit,

die freut sich über das, was dir geblieben,
an Manneskraft,
du musst dich nicht verbiegen. 

Und wenn dich wieder mal der Hafer elend sticht,
grab'  um den Garten, 
oder schreib ein Gedicht.


----------



## Avor (15 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Es geht wieder weiter


Adele, warum  mußt Du immer übertreiben?
Was weißt Du schon,  du junges Stück
was alte Knacker so in ihrer  Freizeit treiben,
mit und ohne Geld zu finden  Liebesglück?

Mit Porsche und  blondgelocktem Toupet,
mit 190 Ka-em-ha und  altersschwachen  Lenden
junge Tussies   verführen wollen im Coupé 
mit großen Scheinen in zittrigen  Händen.

Kleinere Nummern findet man im  Internet
für geile oder zahlungsschwache Männer.
Dort stöhnen  Damen, glanzlackiert in Rinderfett
und verführen mit Video und Webcam  diese Penner.

Ich soll Garten graben und Gemüse pflanzen
oder  langweilige Gedichte dichten?
Als Lesestoff für ein paar  Pomeranzen, 
oder willst du lesen meine Bettgeschichten? 

Die ewige Jugend will ich jetzt erlangen 
mit dem Wunderpulver, von Sascha  erprobt.
Dann werden echte  Weiber eingefangen 
und mal so richtig ausgetobt. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (15 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Angeber!!


----------



## Adele (15 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Träum ' weiter

Mein lieber Avor, ich muss dich schon rügen,
du glaubst auch wirklich jeden dummen Mist,
sollst doch als Dichter dich der Wahrheit fügen,
statt dass du falsches Wunderpulver frisst.

Das Zeug wird auch auf Dauer ziemlich teuer,
auch dein Korsett bald ausgeleiert ist,
denn schließlich wirst auch du nicht neuer,
wenn deine Wirbelsäule  überlastet ist. 

Und Wie und Agra sind auch nicht geheuer,
wenn auch begehrt sie sind am Männermarkt,
nach Liegestützen durch gekauftes Feuer
plagt dich sonst bald ein böser Herzinfarkt,

Für geile oder zahlungsschwache Männer,
im Internet die Weiber sind bereit?
Du wirst dich wundern, denn das ist der Renner, 
wie schnell man dich von deinem Geld befreit,

Auch wenn sich dich am Sex-Mach-Telefone,
becirzen durch ihr Stöhnen und Geschrei,
das Lüsterne, auf dass es sich auch lohne,
sie bügeln ihre Wäsche nebenbei.

Per Webcam diesen Damen zuzuschauen,
die alten Knackern dort den Hintern zeigen.
Wär' ich dein Weib, dann würd' ich dich verhauen,
dann ließest du ganz schnell es bleiben.

Ob ich will wirklich lesen deine Bettgeschichten?
Na klar, dann rück' sie doch mal raus.
Vielleicht kannst du ja noch das Prickeln dichten,
wenn auch beim Handeln ist die Luft schon raus.


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Statt eines Gedichts ein Link mit vielen Gedichten  
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,432050,00.html


----------



## Avor (17 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ich sitz auf einer Parkbank unter Birken
eine alte Jugendfreundin sitzt daneben .
Ich warte bis die Pillen wirken, 
sie erzählt aus ihrem  Liebesleben.

Sie hätte hier verführt gar viele Männer
auch ich kam vor in ihrer langen Liste.
Ich sei eine taube Nuss und auch kein Kenner
Als ob ich diese Weisheit  nicht  schon wüßte.

Meine Alte meckert jeden Tag mich an,
das kann mich aber nicht mehr stören,
wenn sie sagt, daß ich nicht richtig kann.
Doch unter Birken will ich das nicht hören. 

D´rum wird das Thema  mir  zu heiß,
ihr ständiger Begleiter  ist kein netter.
Der erschlägt auch taube Nüsse, wie ich weiß
wir sollten lieber reden über´s Wetter. 



(kühl und nass, Tendenz steigend.)


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (17 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@ jupp11

Der Link auf Spiegel de ist klasse


Erinnerung

Da war doch was, fragt sich der greise Hase,
der grad' bei einer jungen Häsin sitzt.
Und sinnend fasst das Tier sich an die Nase,
vermutlich wär' bei ihr er abgeblitzt.


----------



## Avor (18 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Handwerk mit goldenem Boden


Ich bin ein echter Selfmädmann,
der bohren und auch sägen kann.
Im Baumarkt gibt es viele Sachen
um Handarbeiten  selbst zu machen.  
Im Basteln  bin ich sehr geschickt,
ein Schaukelpferd ist mir geglückt.
Im Klo kann  ich die  Rohre  dichten
um auf den Klempner zu verzichten. 
Seine Rechnung ist doch viel zu teuer
mit dieser  blöden Mehrwertsteuer.

Ich erspar´ mir auch den Malermeister
und kaufe  Farbe und Tapetenkleister.
Doch im  Pinseln bin ich etwas ungeübt
so ist die Freude nicht ganz ungetrübt
denn immer gibt es Zoff mit meiner Frau,
ich sei hier weit und breit die größte Sau.
„An deiner Hose hängt der ganze Mief
und die Tapeten sind doch alle schief,
der  Boden ist verschmiert mit Dreck,
den machst du schnellstens wieder weg!“

„Leck mich ...“ kam mir  in den Sinn
ich sprach´s nicht aus weil ich so friedlich bin. 
Der Geist ist schwach, das Fleisch ist willig.
Einen Hochdruckreiniger gab´s  bei Aldi billig.  
Den  Rasenmäher hab ich gleich dazu  gekauft,
er sprang nicht an, ich hab´geschnauft
und an den  Schrauben wild  herum geschraubt
Dann hat meine Frau mich wütend angeschnaubt.
„Du  Idiot...“ bellt immer wieder dieser  Drachen.
Ich bin genervt, was soll ich mit dem Weibsbild machen?
Ihre Weisheit jedoch war hart und hat gesessen:
"Du hast doch das Benzin vergessen. "


Muss  ich mir die Schmach  gefallen lassen?
Einen Entschluss für´s Leben will ich  fassen.
Diese Sauerei soll  eine and´re werden.
Bei den Rosen suche ich das Glück auf Erden. 
Schnipp und schnapp-
 auf und ab-
Die Gartenschere  darf  erfüllen ihren guten Zweck,
und  plötzlich ist mein  kleiner  Finger weg.
„Hilfe...“ rufe ich „...was ist geschehen? 
Ich kann die Gartenschere  nicht  mehr sehen!“
Meine Frau  kommt wütend aus dem Haus gerannt
und hat mich einen Depp genannt.
Ich sei zu dumm und solle weiter zieh´n.
„Rosenstöcke schneidet man  nicht, wenn sie blüh´n!“

Sie schaut mich an vor Zorn
und fletscht mit ihren Zähnen vorn
Ich Blödmann hätte keine Ahnung. 
doch vor Schmerz erreicht mich nicht  die Mahnung.  
Endlich vernimmt  das Weib  mein Klagen
um scheinheilig nach dem Grund  zu fragen,
nur vor Neugier und nicht sehr gerührt,
die Gartenschere in der Hand, mit Blut verschmiert
Blitzschnell  erkennt auch sie den  Grad der Schwere
„Dein  blöder Finger kam der Schere in die Quere.
Zum Glück ist meinen Rosen nichts passiert. 
Dein  frisches Hemd ist  ganz mit Blut verschmiert
und auch die  Hose ist total versaut!“ 
Nach meinem Finger  aber hat sie  nicht geschaut.



Kreatives Werkeln

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (20 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weil heute Sonntag ist, ein kurzes  Stück  zur Erbauung 


Im Opernhaus der Tiere

Erster Akt


Im Morgendämmern Hähne  krähen, 
der Kuckuck ruft, es grunzt ein Schwein.
Die Fische hurtig  ein paar Runden drehen  
die Vöglein  zwitschern aufgeregt  im Hain 

Auch die Käfer und die Würmer  jubilieren
wenn sich die Morgennebel lichten.
Die Eintagsfliegen wollen keine Zeit verlieren.
Ein Esel  vertreibt  sich seine Zeit mit Dichten.

Eine Oper für die Tiere will er schreiben.
Ein Schafsbock  blökt: „Das gibt  ein Fest!“  
Bienen summen hinter Fensterscheiben
Ein Storch erwacht in seinem Nest. 

„Quatsch! “, schimpft eine seiner Lieblingsdamen 
„Wir wollen Schlager hören oder  Volksmusik!“
Da  ruft der Dichteresel ohne Namen:
„Gelungen  ist mein bestes Stück!“  

Ein Specht hackt Holz an einem Stamm
„Ich kann  mit meinem Schlagzeug Solo singen
„Ich auch“ ruft ein  grünes Osterlamm 
Ein Igel  wünscht gutes Gelingen!“

Ein Regenwurm, noch etwas nass
streckt sich aufwärts und verkündet stolz:
„Ich kann  singen  den tiefen Bass
begleitet von Kastagnolien   aus  Holz.

“Ich  singe den  Sopran
begleitet von  Posaunen,”
ruft Onkel Otto,  der  Schwan:
“Caruso   würde  staunen.”!

“Ich übernehme dann den  Bariton ”
ruft eine Wespe, die früher schöner gewesen.
“ ganz lang anhalten kann ich den Ton,
aber  keine  Noten lesen!”

“Der Heldentenor - das ist mein Fach!”
trillert  ein  Silberpfau mit weißem Schal: 
“Doch  erkältet bin ich und die Stimme schwach
„Wie immer, ruft vom See ein weißer Wal. 

“Ich kann noch sehr viel höher singen
ganz ohne Qual“ verspricht der Wal 
“die  zehngestrichene Oktave kann ich  bringen,
man hört sie  nur nicht überall. 

Ein Pinguin in Frack und weißer Weste 
 gesellt sich zu den Tieren. 
“  Schaut her, ein Mensch, es wär´ das Beste
er würde uns´ren Backroundchorus dirigieren.“  

Ein vergilbter Rothirsch  mit erhobener Brust
schmettert mit Inbrunst eine alte Weise.
Es ist das Lied seiner  Väter: „Die Waldeslust.
Ein Pfingstochse  ruft: „Das ist in deutsch doch Scheiße!“

“Sing doch das Lied von der schwedischen Nachtigall!”
“Das geht  nicht, morgens um halb  acht.”
Doch dann hört man es im Radio und überall: 
Das Lied der Lieder: „Stille Nacht.“

Alle waren ergriffen und tief bewegt,
besonders Othello, ein sibirischer Löwe
und als sich sein Tränenfluss gelegt,
sagte er “Ahoi” und küsste eine weiße  Möwe.

Dann war die Möwe nicht mehr da
und Othello rieb sich den Bauch
Eine Gemse schimpfte, die das sah:
“Das ist Betrug, das kann ich auch.”

Der Dirigent ruft, zu Tod erschrocken:
„Seid ihr denn von Sinnen?
Von der Möwe sieht man nur noch Brocken, 
die Oper kann  beginnen!“

Ein Fanfarenstoß von einem Elefanten
als Zeichen, damit  der Vorhang gehe hoch. 
Ein Kater erscheint mit seinen sechzehn Tanten 
später  kommen auch die Onkel noch. 

Der Vorhang,  fein gesponnen und sehr  filigran
von fleißigen Spinnen in langen Nächten  gewebt    
mit eingearbeiteten Käfern und einer Blattlaus außen  dran 
die  meisten haben  noch gezappelt und gelebt.

“Ach wie so trügerisch...” verkünden im Duett drei Nattern,
die eng umschlungen die Bühne betreten.
Das Federvieh applaudiert durch Flattern, 
Nur die großen Vierbeiner  ducken sich und beten.

Tosca,  eine rheumakranke Katze
jault in höchsten Tönen voller Schmerzen 
sie schüttelt den Kopf  und hebt die Tatze:
„Der Gesang kommt vom Rücken und nicht vom Herzen. “ 

“Rigoletto, eine Maus, die nebenan  gepennt
verhöhnt die Katze wobei sie lauthals lacht.
“Ruhe” ruft der Dirigent,
“Sorry, ich habe doch nur laut gedacht.”

Ein Hochlandschaf verbeugt sich würdevoll 
Das Publikum applaudiert zum Dank. 
Es war ein  Ton, nicht Dur und  auch nicht Moll.
Es gab nur  einen  schrecklichen Gestank.  

Gewaltig  aber kurz
war der Hochland-Furz
Nach Whisky hat er  nicht gestunken.
Der Künstler hatte Lebertran getrunken.

Da surrt heran ein Bienenschwarm
begleitet von Wespen, Schmeis- und anderen Mücken,
Die Ballerinen mögen Schafsgerüche  aus dem Darm
und empfinden  dabei Freude und Entzücken

Schafstechen nennen sie ihr Ballett
das niemand hat bestellt. 
Wie die das Tier  traktieren ist nicht nett.
Nur dem Publikum die Schau gefällt. 

Es klatscht mit  Pfoten, Krallen oder Hufen 
Das  arme Schaf  sinkt nieder und betet  im Sturz.  
„Zugabe!“ Doch was nützt es, noch zu rufen.
Das Schaf ist tot - es war sein letzter Furz. 

Der Einzug der Ackergäule sollte jetzt kommen
„Es  wird  noch eine Weile dauern“
ruft eine Echse,  die behäbig kam geschwommen
“ Die  sind noch beschäftigt bei den Bauern.”

Aus dem Bach  entsteigt  ein Krokodil,
das Haupt geschmückt mit einer Schlange.
“ Ich bin  Kleopatra, die Herrin  vom Nil,
doch mit diesem Vieh  nicht mehr sehr lange

“Ich bin Orpheus aus der Unterwelt!”
hört man eine Stimme ganz  von oben
“Eurydike habe ich hierher bestellt
gekommen ist dieser fette Kloben.

Kleopatra ruft  Cäsarius, den edlen Herren,
als ihr Gift verspritzt die  böse Schlange.
Kleopatra will im Todeskampfe an der Schlange  zerren
und später in der Hölle singen, tot und ewig lange. 

Pinguine kamen herbei, als Priester verkleidet
ein Einhorn schmetterte drohend einen Ton
Der Trauerzug wurde von der Schlange zum Friedhof geleitet 
und  Cäsar spielte auf dem Saxophon. 

Orpheus ist wieder  abgetaucht
seine Zeit war noch nicht gekommen.
Eurydike,  hat vor Wut gefaucht:
“Jetzt hat das Weib mir  Cäsar  weg genommen.”

Aus der Ferne erklang eine Fanfare “Kickeriki
etwas  krächzend und rauh, doch mit voller Kraft.
Aufgeregtes Federvieh erstürmte die Bühne und schrie:
“Das ist Richard der Dritte, der steht noch  im Saft.”

Der König der Hennen betrat die Bühne,  bunt bemalt,
mit einem Säbel,  bejubelt in C vom Chor seiner Getreuen.
“Verfluchte! Ihr habt eure Steuern nicht bezahlt,
ihr sollt   hängen, die Suppe wird sich freuen!”

“Also...” sprach ein Zebra namens   Zustra
“Es sei,” vollendet den Satz ein Bambusreiher
“Aber...” meint ein Rindvieh ...jetzt wird´s dusta,
“ wer legt uns dann die Eier?”

Richard der Dritte erhob sein Schwert, 
mit zornigem Blick und geschwollenem Kamm.
Doch er hielt das Schwert verkehrt
Ein Versehen, das kein gutes  Ende nahm.

Trommelwirbel , doch mit einem  falschen Ton
dargebracht von einem Specht mit einer Lücke im Gebiss
“Cis” ruft  vom alten Vogler  ein Schwiegersohn
“Nein” widerspricht  der Specht, “bei mir steht “fis”.

 Ein Ballett soll   kommen jetzt auf leisen Sohlen,
doch außer ein paar Gelackten  bleibt die Bühne  leer.
Der Inspizient, ein Fuchs  ruft   nach den Dohlen:
“Wo bleibt ihr denn, kommt endlich her!” 

„Kann mir jemand  diese  Dohlen holen?““
„Faules Pack“ ruft der Fuchs, in seiner Pflicht besessen
„Hahaha“ wiehert ungeniert ein junges Fohlen, 
“die hast du doch zum Frühstück  selbst  gefressen.”

“Oh  Krimhild, das  darfst  du  nie mehr  machen”,
wimmert Siegfried, ein Perlhuhn das gefangen
in den Fängen von Aida, eines  bösen Drachen
Aida speit Feuer und ist geröstet  abgegangen.

“Singet” ruft Gotthilf, ein eingelegter Heringsfisch
 mit Zwiebeln und Salz bestreut in einem Faß
 Rollmöpse klagen, die nicht mehr  frisch
 “Hier kann man nicht singen, hier ist es zu naß”

“Freude, schöner Götterfunken...” 
“Ruhe!” befielt ein uniformierter   Enterich
Gotthilf ruft in die Menge feuertrunken :
“Singet!” Doch niemand regte sich.

Er ging traurig  in´s Heringsfaß zurück,
die Rollmöpse, in Gurken gewickelt, trösteten ihn 
mit einem Trinklied,  Gotthilf strahlte vor  Glück,
“Hier ist die Akustik besser als in Wien. ”

Draußen in der Arena ist ein Raunen  zu hören.
Was ist´ s dort  oben auf der Marmorsäule?
Eine Fata morgana? Niemand kann es sich erklären.
“Ein Lichtstrahl berührt eine verhüllte  Schleiereule”.

Alle schauen nach oben  wie gebannt
Nur eine Giraffe nicht, sie fragt auch nicht warum. 
Jung Siegfried ruft : “Brünhilde, ich habe dich erkannt”
“Quatsch„,  ruft jemand aus dem Publikum:

“ Brünhilde ist doch   längst schon  tot,”
erklärt ein Strauß aus Niederbayern
Ein  Hummer schloss die Augen und wurde  rot:
„Das ist Salomé mit den sieben Schleiern!“

Ein grüner Sperling, noch jung an Jahren
ruft begeistert: “So was habe ich noch nie gesehen!“
Salomé´s Augen blitzen hinter  aufgeklebten Mäusehaaren
Ein alter Geisbock seufzt: “Jetzt ist´s um mich geschehen.”

Eine  Zimtziege schimpft: “ So weit sind wir gekommen”
Die Giraffe mit Fernglas  bedeckt ihr Antlitz vor Gram
“Diese  Weiber  sind verrucht und so  verkommen”
Auch zwei  Blaumeisen erröten vor Scham.

“Das ist Erotik”, meint ein gelber Zitronenfalter
„was ist denn  daran schlecht?
Wir leben doch nicht im Mittelalter“
Ei grüner Steinbeißer gibt ihm, recht.

„Psst” zirpt  eine Zirpe vorwurfsvoll
was in ihrer Sprache heißt: “Halt´s  Maul!”
Das Publikum in  Erwartung, was jetzt kommen soll 
“Hurra! Jetzt kommt  Strippties”, wiehert ein  Gaul.

Da fängt die Eule an, sich   zu enthüllen,
ganz langsam  von den  sieben  Schleiern.
Die Arena tobt und beginnt sich mehr und mehr zu füllen
“Die ist sexy” sagt Siegfried zu den Feuerspeiern.

Ein Känguru  legt geräuschvoll die Stirne in Falten
und entfaltet gelangweilt das Programm.
“ Was soll man von dem Scheißdreck halten?  
“Das ist Kunst, erwidert ein glatt rasiertes  Lamm.”

“Jetzt ist sie nackt, die alte Eule !”
ruft der  Geisbock: “Mein Gott, ist die scharf! 
„Und auf der Nase hat sie eine Beule,
daß  ich so was noch erleben darf!”

Langsam wird es immer heller,
 Oben steht  Salomé, so wie sie Gott erschaffen hat.
Den Kopf von Richard dem Dritten auf einem Teller.
Und  unten liegt ein Feigenblatt.

Ein Paukenschlag ließ die Erde  erbeben
 Salomé gleitet abwärts an einem Seil.
Richard befielt, den Kopf nun wieder anzukleben
aber verschwunden ist das andere Teil.

Ende des ersten Aktes


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (21 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wichtiger Hinweis aus gegebenem Anlass:

Die Figuren und Handlungen sind erfunden oder frei adaptiert. Tiere denken nicht  logisch wie Menschen.  Sie handeln nach Instinkt wobei man selbst zwischen den Tiergattungen bei genauem Hinsehen geringfügige Unterschiede feststellen kann.  Ein Vogel in freier Wildbahn denkt und  lebt in einer anderen Dimension als z.B. die heimische Hausameise  oder das  karibische Nilpferd  in der Antarktis. Diese Unterschiede sollte man respektieren. 



Opernhaus der Tiere

Zweiter Akt


Applaus brandet auf
„Zugabe!“ schreien alle  Tiere
Lange Schlangen warten am Kartenverkauf
und auch ein paar  Stiere. 

Alle wollen nur  Salomé sehen  
doch die wurde schon versteigert 
Die Stiere dürfen weiter gehen,
den Schlangen wird der Zutritt verweigert.

Die Pause ist zu Ende
der Vorhang geht auf 
Die Handlung nimmt jetzt eine Wende
und nimmt mit falschen Tönen  ihren Lauf

Aufgespießt auf einer Bambusstange,
der Hahnenkopf  von Richard dem Dritten.
Der schimpft: „Warum dauert das so lange?“
„Wo ist  mein Schwert? Hat euch der Teufel geritten?““ 

Herzzerreißend alle  Hennen klagen
sie suchen  ihres Gebieters Hinterteil , 
das, was man braucht in allen Lebenslagen
Sie finden nur sein Schwert und ein altes Beil.

   Waldi , ein Ochse dem abhanden kam die Kuh
läßt sich von einer Giraffe das Fernglas bringen
Ganz klein und unscharf hat er sie  erspäht  im Nu,
besser kann es von hinten  nicht gelingen. 

Er sieht  Carmen, die  geliebte und vertraute
in den lüsternen Klauen  des Verbrechers  Leparello.
Carmen seufzt: „Ach Waldi...“ weil sie nicht nach hinten schaute
Waldi flucht : „Das ist  der Stier von Montebello.“  

Er  gibt der Giraffe wieder das Glas,
die guckt  und  reibt die Augen sich.
„Siehst du meine Carmen, geil gibt sie  Gas
und der  andere mit den Hörnern, das  bin ich.“ 

 Fritz und Peter, zwei  Hunde in Liebe vereint 
haben es miteinander getrieben .
es sind keine Damen,  wie es scheint 
Wo ist Ordnung und Zucht geblieben 

Eine Gruppe Murmeltiere betet eng umschlungen
  in geschwärzte Braunbärenfelle gehüllt.
Sie konnten nur murmeln, notgedrungen
Nur das Publikum hat vor Vergnügen gebrüllt. 

“Welche Sitten    in  dieser  schlimmen Zeit”
klagten die  Betschwestern „“das ist ja schaurig“
“Das ist menschlich,  homophyle Zweisamkeit”
sagte Fritz,  “und Peter findet´s auch nicht traurig .”

Tausend  Wildgänse singen das Lied von der Freiheit
es klang zu wild und war auch nicht  im Takt.
sie flogen über Berge, die da standen weit und breit”
 Ein Berg  flucht: Wer hat mir  auf den Rüssel gekackt?”

Dann betrat  die Bühne eine Hirschkuh hochbetagt,
verwahrlost, als Königin Elsa einst geboren.
sie weinte bitter und hat ihr Leid geklagt: 
“All meine Kälber habe ich verloren!”

“Jetzt kommt Elsa mit ihrer  Klage!“
rief eine Spitzmaus hoch entzückt
die kenne ich noch aus der Nibelungensage
“Ruhe’!” rief Peter der Große: “Du bist verrückt”

“Ruhe!” rief jetzt auch der alte  Fritz,
der mit Peter auch im Geiste  noch  verbunden
Er möchte zur Toillette , doch welch ein Witz,
sie haben Richard´s Stange nicht  gefunden.

Elsa  beklagt ihr Schicksal  und sagt “Ach”!
“Von Troja bin ich bis hier her  gekommen
Ertrunken bin ich fast in einem Bach
Ein Bettler hat mir meine Kleider abgenommen

Elsa  hat gesungen italienisch wie besessen
alle hörten, wie die Geschichte weiterging
daß sie vor Durst  getrockneten Schnee gefressen
und im  Wald  Forellen fing.

Dann trat  Martha auf, eine  Zwergente aus Baden.
Mit erhobener Stimme sang  sie   “Die letzte Rose”.
Bei der zweiten Strophe verlor sie den Faden,
eine Chorwachtel rief: “Das ging  in die Hose!”

Jodelnd kommt ein  Gemsenbock aus Bayern
  mit großer Stimme und kleinem Schwanz:
“ Holldriho” erklingt´s, begleitet  von drei Pleitegeiern
“Ich bin  der Sepp vom Hinterholzner-Franz”.

Nach diesem bedeutungsschweren Akte
kam dann die nächste  Pause
Elsa und Sepp sind  unter Beifall abgegangen
und Peter ging mit   Fritz   nach Hause.

Jetzt wurden Brote ausgepackt und andere Sachen
Rotschwänzchen verteilten Bonbons mit Schokoladenbutter
Große Tiere tranken Sekt und ließen  Korken krachen.
Nur drei  Meerschweinchen  tranken  an der Mutter.

Derweilen der Vater, ein Kenner in Sachen Musik
mit einem Gabelschnäbler namens Rossini stritt.
Der Violinschlüssel sei zu lang in diesem  Stück.
Warum  der Pauker unter Atemnot litt?

“Der Kontrapunkt ist nur als Komma  angekommen,
 die Holzbläser haben wie immer  schlecht gestimmt 
Die Geigen spielen unpräzise und  verschwommen...”
Rossini sich  ein gegrilltes Hähnchen nimmt.

“Nicht heftig genug waren die Stechmücken- Attacki´s
nachdem das Hochlandschaf den Furz gelassen.
Zu legato waren die  Streicher-Staccatti´s...”
“Prost” sagte Rossini, “ich möchte jetzt Getränke fassen”

 „Das Bühnenbild war  auch nicht schön
Nur Orpheus war zu sehen und nicht die Unterwelt
Das Stück mit den Hunden ist obszön.
Schade für das viele Geld. 

“Kuck..” das erste Zeichen zum nächsten Akte ist zu hören,
Man eilt auf die Plätze, etwas später kam das “...uck.
“Kuckuck..”  Rossini ließ sich noch nicht stören.
Jetzt kommt die Götterdämmerung  von Gluck

Ende zweiter Akt  und Pause vor drittem Akt


----------



## Adele (22 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Oper auf die Schnelle

Schlussakkord

Quatsch keine Opern, sprach der Gockel,
gerade, als der Schlachter kam,
der sang ihm, als er das Beil holt' vom Sockel,
schnell noch das Lied vom sterbenden Schwan.


----------



## Avor (22 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Von wegen Schlussakkord...


Opernhaus der Tiere


Dritter Akt, erstes Bild


Eine Kreuzotter im Frack und Biberpelz 
begann ihr Auftrittslied zum ersten Bilde,
doch der Stimme fehlte es an  Schmelz.
Schwach war auch  das Nashorn Rosalinde.

“Nessun dorme” wirft ein Siebenschläfer in die Runde.
Ein Einhorn bringt ein Solo auf dem Doppelhorn
Die Siamkatze  Turandot vernimmt  die  Kunde
Rossini genehmigt sich noch einen  Doppelkorn.

Dann sah er  weiße Mäuse und  einen Geist.
Der alte  Verdi erscheint als Lady Macbeth  verkleidet,
“Heil dir Ägypten” erklingt  ein Stück von  Kleist,
von Franz Liszt auf der Mundharmonika  begleitet.

Großes Erschrecken macht sich breit: 
Bei Verdi gibt es immer zuviel Tote 
Ein Hammel namens Hamlet macht sich kampfbereit 
und erhebt  das Schwert in seiner Pfote.

“Heinrich, mir graut vor dir,”
ruft die Sumpfente Desdemona
“Schrecklicher Igel,  komm nicht zu nahe mir!”
Dann kam  Goethe mit der feschen Lola.

Das Geschehen nimmt jetzt eine Wandlung 
Hamlet´s Schwert zerschmilzt  in seiner Faust
und plichtgemäß  nach Dramaturgie der Handlung
ruft die Sumpfente: “Heinrich, mir graust!”

Dann versinkt  Desdemona  im Sumpf und Morast
Am Fallschirm schwebt herab ein Menschenkind
doch der Fallschirm bleibt hängen an einem Ast
Es gab von hinten  zuviel  Gegenwind.  

Gretchen heißt das arme doch an Jahren reiche  Kind
Desdemona bleibt  im Sumpf verschwunden
“Endlich!” ruft Shakespeare, ein britisches Rind
“ hat die Gans ihre  verdiente Ruhe gefunden.”

“Hilfe “ singt das recht gut genährte Gretchen,
„wo bleibt  Faust, der mich errettet in der Not?"
Doch der hat kein  Mitleid  mit dem  Mädchen,
er ist auch schon zu lange tot. 

„Hiiiiiiilfe...“  Gretchen windet sich in Variationen 
angsterfüllt mit voller Brust und  Koloratur.
Mephisto eine versumpfte Otter darf sich noch schonen  
„Hiiiiiiilfe! ...Hiiiilfe!...“„doch unaufhörlich tickt die Uhr. 

Ein flinkes Äffchen kommt mit einem Seil,
Rossini ruft: “Nimm  doch die seidene Leiter!”
doch Bruno, ein Braunbär kommt mit  einem Beil,
Gretchen versinkt und singt  nicht weiter.

“Es ist noch Suppe da!”
ruft Franz von Suppé, ein Dichter
Ein Bauer sagt: “Ja, ja,
meine Alte hat auch zwei Gesichter”.

“Es wurde zuviel Blut vergossen”
sagt  Figaro zur Königin der Nacht, der Hoheit 
“Mein  ganzes Pulver hab´ ich schon  verschossen,
und übermorgen ist schon  Hochzeit”

Bei einer diebischen  Elster im Nest
läßt sich ein Wurm namens Falstaff verwöhnen.
Die Hausherrin bläst mit ihrer Zauberflöte zum Fest
es kommen die Rheintöchter  mit ihren Söhnen

„Oh holde Adele“ bettelt ein  junger Freischütz
Warum willst du nicht erhören mein Flehen?“
Ich schenk dir mein  Gewehr und auch den  Dreispitz
Lass mich wieder zu Agathe gehen.”

Dann kam  die   Diva des Abends  zur Bühne geeilt.
Olivetta, die Schneegans  will  singen Arien und Lieder 
Mit einer Krone auf dem Haupt, geliftet und  gestylt.
Weißgefärbte Adlerfedern schmückten ihr Gefieder

Sie wackelt  mit gespreiztem Schwanz und zappelt herum,
begleitet von  Kröten, Spatzen   und  unrasierten Leuten,
Doch man konnte nichts hören,  die Diva bleibt stumm
“Jemand fragt:  Was soll das bedeuten?”

 Die  Gans  steht wortlos da und guckt nur dumm.
Dann zieht und  zerrt sie wild am falschen Kabel.
“Sing doch live”, ruft jemand aus dem Publikum
„Oder hast du einen Krampf im Schnabel?”

Sie verkriecht sich hinter die Kulissen,
begleitet von Pfiffen, Spott und Hohn.
Auf dem Boden Adlerfedern, die ihr  abgerissen,
jemand rief „Hau ab du Hundesohn!“

Das Publikum ist außer sich und protestiert:
“ Wir wollen unser Geld zurück!”
Der Kapellmeister  händeringend lamentiert:
„Wir warten noch auf unser bestes Stück!“

„Ein  Pavaroni  wird in Kürze hier erscheinen 
D´rum  wollen wir jetzt eine Pause machen  
Das Nashorn  ruft: „Es ist zum Weinen!“
Im Sumpf hört man Mephisto lachen. 



Technische Umbaupause


----------



## Avor (23 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Opernhaus der Tiere

Finale

Der Vorhang hebt sich unter Lärm und Krachen.
Es eilen herbei  vier ungezähmte  Ackergäule.
Auf ihren Rücken einen Feuerdrachen, 
in dessen Klauen Salomé, die Schleiereule.

Im Gefolge kommen jetzt fünf Stachelschweine, 
die den dicken  Pavaroni auf die Bühne tragen.  
er kann nicht laufen  wegen seiner schwachen Beine
und eine Erkältung hat er auch noch zu ertragen.

Das große Finale kann beginnen.
Die Bühne füllt sich mit Nebel und Dunst.  
 Das Publikum ist wie von Sinnen, 
jetzt gibt es endlich große Kunst.

Florian betritt die Bühne, ein singender Silberpfau
und die Waldforelle Hansi aus dem Vordersee
ein namenloser Esel kommt mit seiner Nebenfrau
und ein gefärbter Wildschweinhirsch  mit Gold-Toupet. 

„Ich  habe  meine  Stimme verloren!“
Der Dirigent ruft „Gott sei Dank!
Hast du die Finger verrenkt beim Nasebohren?“
Geh nach Hause, du bist  krank. 

Jetzt stellt sich Pavaroni vor: 
“Ja, ich bin es, er jubelt vor Glück. 
Dann  jubelt der Kuckuck und später  der  Chor.
Dann kommt er mit seinem ältesten Trick:

Er habe einen  Zug bekommen, als er schlief
und  sei jetzt erkältet, man möge verzeihen. 
Seine Stimme sei nur ein wenig zu tief ...
„Donna e mobile...“ tönt´s  in den hinteren Reihen. 

Im Nebel erscheint  ein  vergoldeter Flamingo,
er ruft: „Ich bin es leibhaftig,  José der Große Domingo!“ 
Dann kommt ein kleines Perlhuhn  und ruft „“Bingo!
Und ich bin Placido, der spanische  Gringo!”

Dann schmettern sie los, die fünf Tenöre,
trotz Halsweh,  im Publikum fließen  Tränen.
Ohrwürmer kriechen  in die Gänge der Gehöre.
begleitet von Gänsen und  tanzenden Schwänen.

“Dein ist mein ganzer Schmerz...”
Auch Hansi und Florian heben die Hände.
und senken  die Augen  himmelwärts.
Jubel bricht los, dann wackeln  die Wände.

Eine Singdrossel hebt den Schnabel und sagt:
Ich habe auch eine  schöne Stimme“
Der Maestro senkt den Stab und sagt :
“Nur um Würmer zu fressen,  das ist das Schlimme”.

Dann schimpft er mit dem Chor der Tauben:
“Warum müßt ihr nur   immer so  leiern?”
“Das sind wir nicht, wir glauben,
das sind die Küken in den Eiern.”

Der Triumphmarsch ertönt aus vollen Kehlen
und das Publikum schunkelt dazu, 
dann kommt Olivetta, sie darf jetzt nicht fehlen 
doch das Mikro ist immer noch zu. 

Das Finale nimmt geräuschvoll seinen Lauf. 
Der Dirigent wischt sich den Schweiß von der Stirn.
Die falschen Töne nimmt er in Kauf.
Das Publikum ist dumm und eh ohne Hirn 

Ein paar Zugaben wurden dann  gebracht:
Ein Feuervogel bringt ein Geigensolo  von Strawinski
Und die Stechmücken haben sich halb totgelacht
als ein Esel sang den Korsakov von  Rimski.

Ein Kätzchen verirrt sich auf der Suche nach  Nahrung
und  bekam  Pfiffe und Buhrufe statt  Applaus.
Als  Klofrau hat sie  nur  wenig Bühnenerfahrung.
Sie spielte nur mal in “Cats” eine Maus.

Dann folgte ein Ballett von einem Peter Dreikowski
von vier Nußknackern, die sonst als Spechte Brennholz hacken
“sie  knackten  die  Schwänenhälse und fraßen sie
um sie  als Notdurft später  wieder auszukacken.

Da erscheint ein großer grauer Wolf mit Dröhnen
geführt von einem  Laubfrosch  namens Peter
und gefesselt von einem Vöglein, einem wunderschönen, 
“Miau” sagt die Katze und der Großvater, ein  Köter.

Jetzt käme  der  Säbeltanz von Robert  Koch
Von Richard dem Dritten  vorgeführt.
Doch die Beine und der Korpus fehlen noch
der Säbel ist noch verbogen  und   ramponiert.

Das Hochlandschaf kommt atemlos heran gekeucht  
man überschüttet es mit Ovationen.
Dann ist ein leises Tön´chen ihm entfleucht 
„Echt Lavendel“  rufen entzückt zwei Oberdrohnen.

Trommelwirbel ertönt und Fanfarenklänge
von drei Elefanten mit schmetterndem Tone.
Ein goldenes Pferd erscheint im   Gedränge 
mit einem  Chamäleon , auf dem Haupte eine  Krone

Eine junge  Schildkröte von hundert  Jahren fragt
 “Wer ist denn  diese alte Schachtel?
ein  Seestern  in den Haaren, der schon abgenagt ”
“Friedericus Rex!”, ruft  eine fette Wachtel.

Eine Seezunge schreit: “Gott save the Queen!”
Das Orchester spielt  die Marcellaise.
“Aufhören!” ruft  der  Dirigent  aus Wien
Die Queen ruft : Das ist  Käse!”

“Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit?”
“Unter dem Sternenbanner” müsst ihr  spielen 
Kein schöner Land in dieser Zeit...”
Das Pferd samt Queen  in Ohnmacht fielen.

Das Wolgalied erklingt zu Ehren von Napoleon
Prinz Charles ist´s nur, er kommt als Laubfrosch  geritten
auf  Camilla, seinem ältesten  Chamäleon.     
 Das Schaf ruft: „Ihr seid die besten von uns Briten!“

 „Gott shave the Queen
und vergiß Camilla nicht.
Ich liebe Camilla, sie ist so schön,
besonders wenn bedeckt ist  ihr Gesicht.“     

Der Applaus verebbt,  Die Oper  ist  zu Ende
nicht ganz so tierisch ernst, wie man begonnen
Man  schüttelt sich  Pfoten und  Hände
Ein Vogel ruft: “Im Fluge ist die Zeit verronnen!”

Die Arena ist jetzt dunkel und verlassen
Die letzten haben den Heimweg gefunden
Das Ereignis wird in der Erinnerung  verblassen 
Pavaronis Stimme  wird  wieder gesunden.  

Morgennebel sinken nieder auf den Platz
dann kommen die Autos von der Müllabfuhr 
Im Gebüsch streichelt  Laubfrosch Charles seinen Schatz
und fragt: „Wo ist die Alte  abgeblieben nur?“

“Oh, du schö-ö-öner We-e-esterwald,
 warum ist es hier so schrecklich kalt? 
Gott hilf -  die Luft ist hier so feucht und nass...“ 
Die Stimme kam  aus einem Heringsfass. 

Ende der Vorstellung


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (29 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Endlich vorbei

Es ist vorbei
seufzt das Phantom,
all das Geschrei,
und sich als Lohn,

holt es 'ne Schale,
mit Trüffeln raus, 
nach all der Quale
das wird ein Schmaus.

Weil alle heiser,
nach dem Getue,
wird es nun leiser,
ist endlich Ruhe.

Fort mit der Watte,
aus seinen Ohren,
selbst eine Ratte,
scheint neu geboren. 

Und Kunigunde
so heißt das Tier,
schläft eine Runde,
bis kurz vor vier.

Im Keller unter
dem Opernhause,
gönnt man sich munter,
nun eine Pause.

Noch ist es friedlich
bis nächstes Mal,
bis auftritt niedlich,
der steppende Wal


----------



## Avor (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Endlich vorbei!


„Träum oder wach ich hier auf meiner Bank
im tiefen Gewölbe von dem hohen  Haus?
Was soll der Dreck und der schreckliche Gestank?
 Ich halt´s nicht aus - ich muss hier raus!“

Das Phantom irrt entsetzt durch´s Opernhaus  
und schimpft: „Was haben die getrieben?
Ist diese blöde Oper endlich aus,
wer hat nur diesen Mist geschrieben?
Wie die Tiere haben sie gewütet und gebrüllt 
Die Wände verschmiert, der  Vorhang  zerrissen
das schöne Haus, einst  mit Hochkultur  gefüllt, 
Bühne und Orchestergraben sind verschissen“ 

„Statt Belcanto begleitet von schöner Musik
lasst  ihr  die armen Sänger  nur noch brüllen,
nackt auf der Bühne, ist das der neueste Trick
damit sich schnell die Kassen füllen?    
 Wollt ihr uns mir diesem Mist bekehren?    
Auf solche Opernarien  kann ich  gern  verzichten,
wo  auch  verlangt wird von den Regisseuren 
vor Publikum die Notdurft zu verrichten!“


Anonyhmer Author


(Eine Oper bringt noch keine Erleuchtung)


----------



## Adele (31 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Notdurft

Das war ein Akt von Unverstand,
der Sänger, der das Klo nicht fand,
posaunte schnell noch voller Inbrunst,
dies sei die echte, wahre Kunst.


----------



## Avor (2 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Reif für die Insel


„Ade!“ Ruft eine kleine Möwe,
„ich fliege jetzt nach Helgoland“!
Ich auch !“ Verspricht der  Große Löwe, 
und ist zum Start gleich losgerannt.

„Adeus!“ brüllt  der König von den Tieren.
„Ich fliege jetzt  nach Helgoland!“
Die kleine Möwe wird   mich  führen!“
Doch die ist erst später   losgerannt.

Um des Königs  Gunst nicht zu verlieren 
muss  sie  ihm respektvoll   Vortritt lassen
und der Herrscher  will sich nicht blamieren 
und denkt: „Ich darf mich nur nicht fallen lassen. 

Er füllt sich randvoll  seine  Lunge 
um sich zu erheben in die Luft
mit einem elegant-gewagten  Sprunge.
Doch die Eleganz war schnell verpufft.

„ Ahoi!“ Rufen im Flug die Möwen  
auf dem Weg zu ihrer Insel. 
Sie sehen das Kielwasser von dem Löwen
und hören sein Gewinsel. 

Ein König friert im  kalten  Meer.  
und stöhnt : “Hier werde ich nicht alt.“
die Insel fand er nimmermehr.
So  blieb er drinnen halt. 


Schönes Wochenende!

Avor


----------



## Adele (3 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Metamorphose

Der Löwe paddelt' müd' im Wasser.
Dort wurd er stetig immer nasser.
Doch weil das Tier aus Sachsen stammt',
sich retten konnt' mit viel Verstand.

Wo man einst musst' organisieren,
die Kohle, um nicht arg zu frieren,
geduldig um Bananen anstand,
den Kaffee nur als Luxus fand,

wer schauen musste wo er pfiffig, 
bekam, was sonst nicht g' rade griffig, 
der kriegt Ideen, ihr lieb' Genossen,
dem Löwen wuchsen bald schon Flossen.

Nach kurzer Zeit, da staunt' die Möwe,
ward aus dem Löwen ein Seelöwe, 
der kurvt herum in neuer Frische,
und jagt nun einfach Silberfische.


----------



## Avor (4 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nonsens hoch Drei 


Ein  bescheuerter Löwe  aus Sachsen
lässt sich idiotische Flossen wachsen.
Oder ist´s  ein Wunder der Natur  
wo er doch Flügel  wollte nur?

Fiegen wie sein Urahn von Venedig,
 in die frische Luft sich zu erheben. 
 Gott sei dem armen Löwen gnädig.
Gib ihm Flügel und lass ihn sanft entschweben.   

Der  König der Tiere stöhnt,
zum Seelöwen degradiert und vehöhnt,
von den Untertanen nicht mehr ernst genommen
ist er in der Nordsee rumgeschwommen.

“Das  Wasser  ist salzig und zu kalt.
Die  Rollmöpse sind zum Fressen zu alt  
Die Nordseeöl-Sardinen auf der Zunge kleben...”  
Hier wird er seinen schnellen  Tod erleben.   


Eine  erfolgreiche Woche wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (4 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tierische Fortsetzung

Die große Katze war nicht blöde,
wozu ist man denn schließlich Löwe.
Warum denn in der Nordsee frieren,
dacht' sich der König von den Tieren.

Und weil er hatte kalte Waden
zog' s ihn zu wärmeren Gestaden.
Er macht' sich auf die lange Reise, 
wenn auch auf etwas plumpe Weise.

Stromlinienförmig war er nicht,
die Mähne tropft' ihm ins Gesicht,
Doch rackert' er sich dennoch ab
auf dass die See nicht werd' sein Grab.

Erst schwamm er rund um Dänemark,
die Kälte plagt' die Knochen arg,
und streifte kurz mal Englands Küste,
als ob er von der Queen was wüsste.

Vor Frankreich traf er eine Stopfgans,
die trug den hübschen Namen Hans,
den Feinschmeckern war sie entflohen,
jetzt konnt' die Leber sich erholen.

Toreros hörte er vor Spanien,
die gossen g' rade die Geranien,
und schließlich kurz vor Gibraltar 
er langsam ziemlich müde war.

Doch da war es schon fast geschafft,
erreicht der Strand mit letzter Kraft,
der Leu rief aus: „Jetzt bin ich da,“
und küsst' den Sand von Afrika.


----------



## Avor (5 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kochrezept aus dem Fernsehen


Träumt er oder ist es Wirklichkeit?
Ein  Elefant sucht seinen Rüssel.
Den hat der Fernsehkoch entzweit 
und gart in einer großen Schüssel.

Tausend Köstlichkeiten hat er  angeschleppt
für beste Fernsehunterhaltung. 
Er will kreieren ein neues Rezept.   
Das bringt  Quoten und Rekordeinschaltung. 

Eingeweiht wird auch die neue Fernsehküche,
genehmigt und geprüft vom Fernsehrat 
zur Grundversorgung für TV-Gerüche.
Der Meister  schreitet schnell  zur Tat. 

Der Rüssel in der Schüssel  brutzelt.
Einen Truthahn hat der Koch am Wickel  
und ein Täubchen das schon leicht verhutzelt 
und  obendrauf  ein  Feldkarnickel.

Verdünntes Leinöl,  Zimt und Majoran,
Roter Essig und grüne Tomaten
Kakaobutter , Salz und Lerbertran
kommen gut gerührt  zum Braten

Eine Flasche  echten   Curacao
mit selbstgebranntem Korn  verbessert
gießt er über einen Hecht und drei Forellen  Blau,
in der Sonne abgehängt und   gut gewässert.

Es dampft und zischt , der Koch erklärt das Zubereiten  
der Kameramann kriegt beim Zoomen große Augen   
fest entschlossen  seine Küche demnächst auszuweiten
und beim nächsten Schwenk die Düfte  aufzusaugen. 

Truthahn, Karnickel und mit Gras bestreut der Rüssel  
brutzeln  friedlich  in der großen Schüssel.
 Oben das Täubchen,  fast ohne Salmonellen.
Daneben der Hecht in Schnaps und die blauen Forellen. 

Die Zutaten gibt es   bei Aldi steuerbegünstigt und  billig.
Sogar für einen  Arbeiterhaushalt noch  erschwinglich.
Nur die Elefanten sind teuer und nicht immer willig,
weil die Rüssel  meist  nicht  wiederbringlich.    

Das Werk ist gelungen in gebotener Kürze
Aus dem Rezept wurden nur wenige  schlau 
Verkleckert  ist des Fernseh-Koches Schürze 
Im Anschluss kommt die Tagesschau.

Die Mahlzeit wird einem Altenheim zur Spende  gemacht, 
die Schüssel, die sich die ARD beim ZDF hat geborgt.
wurde schlecht gespült zurückgebracht 
und der Elefant  von der Hauspost artgerecht entsorgt.    

Morgen kommt die nächste Sendung mit Kochen. 
Das Rezept ist wegen Spionage  streng geheim 
Auf sein Copyright könnte der Konkurrenzsender pochen
"Wir gehen dem Zweiten  nicht auf den Leim!"  

Die Tagesschau bringt den ersten Bericht   
“Im Altenheim sind  ein paar  Leute  gestorben,”
sagt der Sprecher mit ernstem Gesicht:
“Sie  aßen  Gammelfleisch,  das war leider verdorben.”


Gute Nacht!

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (5 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ölpreiserhöhung

Welch eine Chance,
welche Balance,
bei Lohn und Löhnung,
für die Ölpreiserhöhung. 

Wieso denn Gold?
Der Rubel rollt, 
auch ohne Klunker,
doch schon ganz munter. 

Groß ist die Gier,
der Geschäftsleute hier,
grad' vor dem Winter,
wenn frieren Kinder,

und alte Leute.
Es machen Beute,
die Ölkonzerne,
zwecks Heizölwärme.

Mit viel Geschick,
Gewinne im Blick,
quetscht Frau und Mann,
man aus wie 'nen Schwamm.

Ist nicht geheuer,
die Mehrwertsteuer
nebst Preiserhöhung,
dies ist die Krönung. 

Die Volksvertreter
den schwarzen Peter,
liefern dem Bürger,
der würd' zum Würger,

wenn der denn könnte,
statt dass er stöhnte,
über die Preise,
doch das meistens leise.


----------



## Avor (12 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Reiche Ernte

Ich klettere fröhlich  auf den   Zwetschgenbaum,
die Wespen  summen  und die  Vöglein singen,
nur die Regenwürmer hör´ ich kaum. 
ihr Lied kann durchs tiefe Gras nicht dringen.

Oben steh´ ich auf der langen Leiter,
der Korb ist noch ganz  leer,
doch wenn ich pflücke fleißig weiter,
dann  werden es bald mehr. 

Ich muss nicht lange suchen,
die Ernte ist heuer ganz  gut.
Es reicht für einen Zwetschgenkuchen,   
nur die  Wespen bringen mich in Wut.

Dauernd werde ich gestochen .
ich bin schon ganz geschwollen. 
Habe ich  so angenehm  gerochen,
daß sie  Zwetschgen nicht mehr wollen?

Von Ferne hör´ ich Donnergrollen, 
ich  sehe schon die Blitze zucken.
Die Wespenscharen um mich tollen, 
ich will  mich vor den Biestern ducken.

Die Leiter wackelt sacht,
als ich in Deckung gehe.
Dann kommt ein Windstoß  mit Macht
während ich mich seitwärts drehe.   

Dann lieg  ich unten, das ist dumm
und hör der Regenwürmer Hohngelächter.
Die   Wespen stechen  wild an mir herum.     
Sie sind wohl keine Kostverächter.

Halbtot wandelnd  zwischen Schein und Sein
schrei ich  und ein Wurm auf dem ich liege „Au!“
Gebrochen ist mein Arm, ganz krumm das  Bein.
„Wo sind die Zwetschgen?“ Ruft ungeduldig meine Frau.  


Ebenfalls eine reiche Ernte
wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Armer Poet 

Ach du armer Poet
du leidest, wo' s geht,
gleich Zwetschgen und Wespen,
wo soll das nur enden.

Wer Obst pflücken will,
der warte fein still,
bis stechende Tierchen.
sich müde verkriechen.

Du fielst von der Leiter,
doch fielst du nicht weiter,
wie mancher zuvor
gleich durch´ s Höllentor.

Jetzt bist Du lädiert
und arg angeschmiert,
doch hast, will ich hoffen,
nicht die Zunge gebrochen.

Ein Weib ist oft bissig,
statt immer griffig,
dass Gott sich erbarmt,
warst du nicht gewarnt?

Will sie etwas haben,
dann fast ohne Gnaden,
trotz all deiner Flüche,
für ihre Küche. 

Doch backt sie dir Kuchen,
den musst du versuchen,
zu Kaffee und Plätzchen,
aus leckeren Zwetschgen.


----------



## Adele (13 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Armer Poet, kleine Variante

Du fielst vom Baume
wie eine Pflaume,
doch bist du am Leben,
was für ein Segen.


----------



## Avor (13 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nichtsdestotrotz, liebe Adele, ich habe scheinbar überlebt.

Zum Beweis:



Reiche Ernte

Teil 2

“Wo sind  die Zwetschen?”
Ruft mit böser Stimme meine Frau.
Doch was hilft ihr Zähnefletschen,
ich bin tot und alle Katzen grau.

Auf Wolke siebzehn bei den   Engeln 
sehe ich die Wirklichkeit im Traum:
Meine Frau hat aufgehört zu drängeln 
und besteigt jetzt selbst den Baum. 

Ich sehe Wespenschwärme summen
und höre auch  die  Vöglein singen, 
die Regenwürmer ihre Lieder brummen:
“Bald wird sie reiche Ernte bringen.”

Sie pflückt das Obst mit flinken Händen  
läßt sich von den Wespen nicht behindern.
Doch eine Hornisse will die Ernte jäh beenden
und sticht ihr ohne Gnade  in den Hintern.

“Was soll der Quatsch, das tut doch weh!”
Hör ich meine Liebste fluchen.
Doch ich weiß, sie ist sehr zäh
und ißt auch  gerne  Zwetschgenkuchen.

Schimpfend pflückt  sie immer weiter,
die Wespen haben schnell die Flucht ergriffen.
Nicht geheuer war  das Weibsbild  auf der Leiter,    
sie  haben  auf ihre  Düfte gern  gepfiffen.

Ein Gewitter zieht auf und  Blitze zucken.
“Steig hinab!” Will ich rufen ihr zu. 
Sie hört mich nicht und will sich ducken 
Ein Windstoß -  und die Leiter kippte im Nu. 

“Gib Acht!” Will ich schreien ,
doch ich bin ja tot und wie gelähmt.
Wie könnt´ ich sie jetzt noch befreien,
ich hab geweint und mich geschämt.  

Die Leiter liegt unten 
doch nicht meine Frau,
Sie hängt am Ast 
und geschwollen ganz blau.

Meine Liebste  schreit vor Angst und flucht
weil die Hornisse mit Verwandtschaft wiederkam
und ihren Hintern wieder  heimgesucht. 
Ich will  eilen  - doch die  Knochen sind lahm. 

“Er lebt, er lebt, der arme Mann!” 
Ich höre Stimmen engelsgleich, 
huschende Schatten ich erkennen kann 
und Hände spür ich, sanft und weich  

Bin ich im Himmel oder ist´s nur  Schein?
Um mich herum ist alles grau und  nebulös.
Zum Teufel! Drei Frakturen hat er am Bein
und seine Knochen sind  total porös.” 

“Der Gips ist  angerührt” , 
hört ich einen anderen sagen 
dann habe ich den Schmerz gespürt
da half kein Jammern und kein Klagen. 

“Der schönste  Schmerz
ist der , der schnell vergeht!”  
sagt Schwester Adele mit viel Herz
und einem Zopf, kunstvoll  über Kreuz gedreht. 

Ihre zarten Hände trocknen mein Gesicht,  
 in ihren starken Armen ist meine Angst gewichen.
Wie´s meiner Frau geht, weiß sie nicht,
sie ist vielleicht schon längst verblichen.  

"Verstochen von Wespen und Hornissen.
Am Ast hängt sie in einem Zwetschgenbaum. "
Schwester Adele drückt mich sanft ins Kissen  
und haucht mich an :  “Es ist ein Traum”

Die Oberarzt  betritt die Runde
und fragt: Wie  es uns denn geht?
Dann bringt er mir die frohe Kunde:
“Das Bein wird morgen neu gedreht. “

“Schrecken  am Abend
erquickend und labend”
“Wie schön“, sagt Adele, die Schwester
du bleibst  jetzt bei uns  bis Silvester. 

Zaghaft  klopft es an der Zimmertür
So spät, wer mag das sein?
“Hallo mein Schatz, wie geht es dir?”
Meine Frau leibhaftig kommt herein.  

“Du  lebst - und kommst mich zu besuchen?” 
Auch sie scheint über uns´re Rettung hochbeglückt. 
“Schau, ich bring dir einen großen  Kuchen 
mit den Zwetschgen, die du selber hast  gepflückt.” 



  Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (15 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zukunft


“Lustig ist das Soldatenleben...”
Ihr habt wohl einen Knick!
Wer will vor Lust sein Leben geben? 
Glaubt den Quatsch  die Politik?

Für Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit
schickt uns hinaus das Vaterland  
Mister President, wir sind bereit
zu löschen den entfachten   Brand.  

Schwarzbraun ist die Haselnuss,
schwarzbraun bin auch ich,
wenn  ich jetzt zum Kongo muss
zu machen reinen Tisch.

Democracia soll genesen, 
wir  retten die verkorkste Welt.
Frieden für die Kongolesen
wir bringen  auch das Geld.

Oh, du schöner Westerwald, 
singen wir  im tiefsten Busch   
und weil  der Wind  besonders kalt
singt  man´s  auch am Hindukusch.

Einigkeit und Recht in Bündeln 
und für Freiheit spenden wir das Geld.
Wenn  die Feuervögel lustvoll zündeln 
sind wir Friedensengel schon bestellt. 

Meine Freunde steh´n  im Kosovo.
Mein Bruder musste nach Afganistan 
Jetzt schmort er in Quantanamo. 
Was hat er Schlimmes  nur getan? 

Mein Onkel schippert jetzt zum Libanon 
die Streithähne soll er halten im Zaum.
Beim Wiederaufbau hilft sein  Sohn
doch wie lange hält der Traum?

“Weit ist der Weg zurück ins Heimatland...”
solange das  Geschäft floriert mit Waffen.
Wenn  Religionen zerstören, was verband
Gier nach Macht kann  keinen Frieden schaffen. 

Unsere kleine Erde, der Sonne schönster Planet.  
Warum sind die selbsternannten Herrscher so borniert?
Die  Welt gewiss auch  ohne sie sich  dreht ...
Im Weltraum werden in Freundschaft Sonnensegel montiert.


Ein friedliches Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (20 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Spirale der Gewalt

Der Lemming stürzt sich von der Klippe,
wird sein Lebensraum zu klein,
und auch bei des Menschen Sippe
dürfte es nicht anders sein.

Aggressionen wuchern heftig
wo der Lebensraum wird knapp,
und der Hass, er brodelt kräftig,
wird zu Vielen schnell zum Grab.

Der Gewalt Spirale dreht sich 
immer schneller, unaufhaltsam,
und wir helfen dabei redlich,
dass sie es auch weiter kann.


----------



## Adele (20 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Meine lieben Freunde (behaupte ich ganz einfach mal) und Mitposter. Ich freue mich Euch mitteilen zu können, dass ich Ende März des kommenen Jahres auf Einladung des Leiters der Sankt Augustiner Literaturwerkstatt Dr. Georg Schwikart gemeinsam mit einer anderen spitzfindigeren Lyrikerin im Rahmen eines städtischen Kulturprogramms eine Lesung haben werde.


----------



## Avor (20 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Liebe Adele,

ich freue mich für Dich! Meine Lesungen im  Freundeskreis enden immer mit einem Fiasco. Vielleicht treffe ich nicht  die richtige Betonung und mache zuwenig Zäsuren an "besonders exponierten" Stellen. Jedenfalls ernte ich immer nur traurige Blicke und der einzige der lacht, das bin ich. Wohl aus Mitleid kommt danach mal ein gequältes Haha, worauf ich dann lieber auf solche Lesungen verzichte.

Herzlichen Gruß

Avor


----------



## Avor (22 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Mahlzeit - Schmalzeit

Am Ufer des unteren Amazonas,
auf einer nicht mehr dichten  Luftmatratze, 
umgeben von Krokodilen und Piranhas
spielt ein Herr mit seiner Lieblingskatze.

Ein Cachorro liegt daneben  faul im Gras, 
der zu ihrem Schutze Wache halten  soll.
Doch er verlor das rechte Augenmaß  
und soff sich mit Cachaca voll. 

Die Luftmatratze schaukelt hin und her,
um die Turteltauben  tanzen  Lichtreflexe.
Der Köter stöhnt : Ich kann nicht mehr
“Wie schön!” ruft  eine  Riesenechse.

Freudig   sehen  die   Piranhas 
wie  der lasche Gummi abwärts  geht
und allmählich näher kommt der Fraß.
Auch für die Krokodile nicht zu spät.

Das Wasser im Maul  zusammenläuft 
während sie   genüsslich  harren.
Die Räuberfische  haben sich gehäuft,
die  gierig auf die Mahlzeit starren  

Der Herr dreht gähnend sich zur   Seite 
die Lieblingskatze  hat  sich ausgeklingt 
und sucht am Ufer schnell  das Weite.
Ein Krokodil fragt, was denn hier so stinkt?

”Der Geruch  ist hierzulande unbekannt,
Nicht der Köter ist´s, der stockbetrunken,” 
sagt ein Indiojunge, der herbeigerannt.
Auch die Katze hat so übel nicht gestunken.

“Es kommt wohl von den   Männerfüßen,
die im sauberen Amazonaswasser baumeln.
Weg von hier, die Schweiz lässt grüßen!”
Die Piranhas fangen an, zu taumeln. 

Der Junge, vorsichtig kommt  näher gekrochen  
sieht im Wasser versinken den Mann. 
“Asche zu Asche,   er hat schon ranzig gerochen.” 
Die Piranhas rufen: “Rette sich wer kann!”  


Mahlzeit und Gruß!

Avor


----------



## Avor (25 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Es naht der Herbst

Wenn die Tage kürzer werden
und die weißen Nebel sinken,
ziehen zu Tal die  Rinderherden,
Almkühe, die so schrecklich hinken. 

So las ich´s kürzlich im Forum hier:
Vorne kurze Beine, hinten lang 
oder umgekehrt, - ein nützliches Tier
gibt frische Milch im Überschwang.

Jetzt aber trinkt man  lieber Bier vom Fass
auf der Wies´n  und auch  auf  dem Wasen
Für siebenfünfzig schlecht gefüllt  das Glas.
Zum Ausgleich froh die  Musikanten  blasen.

Dazu gibt´s Bretzeln,  Wurst und Schinken, 
die Burschen  tanzen mit den Maderln
die vor Glück im Liebesrauch versinken 
und von Hochzeit und Familie  saberln.

Im Morgengrauen, wenn die Nebel sinken
sind  die Liebesschwüre bald vergessen.
Im Sommer werden  kleine Kindlein  winken
wenn er zu lang auf ihrem Schoß  gesessen.

Geheimnisvoll ist diese  Jahreszeit.
In  Pastell zeigt mystisch sich  die Landschaft,
die Bäume verlieren ihr grünes  Blätterkleid,
nur  nicht die Tannen nebst Verwandtschaft. 

Sie sind für uns die ewig Treuen
Tannenbäume  bleiben immer grün
um uns an Christmas zu erfreuen, 
wenn  die  Rosen  nicht mehr blüh´n.

Der Herbst ist auch die Zeit der Jäger
zu ordnen,  was heranwuchs ohne Maßen.  
Die Spreu vom Weizen  trennen die Heger
und erschießen  Hirsche, Rehe und  Hasen. 

Um zum Halali nicht frierend auszuschwärmen  
 wird noch schnell ein Schnäps´chen  gesoffen
und ein zweites um sich richtig aufzuwärmen. 
Dann hat der erste Schuss auch  schon getroffen.

Das Signal erklingt: “Die Sau ist tot!”
Die Jäger eilen herbei und sind  entsetzt:   
Ein Jagdfreund ist von Blut ganz rot,
sein  Hintern ist zerfetzt.  

Der Ärmste schreit vor Schmerz  und stöhnt:
“Ist das der Herbst von diesem kargen  Leben!”
“Dein Tod!“ Ein Karnikel aus der Deckung höhnt:  
“Dir wird jetzt der Gnadenschuss gegeben.”  

“Ich sterbe!” ruft  der Jägersmann  
“Nein!” Hört man eine Stimme   “Du wirst leben!” 
weil ich, der  Hirsch  nicht schießen kann ,
ging der Gnadenschuss ja eh  daneben. 

“Im nächsten Jahr, wenn die Nebel  wieder  fallen  
ist dein lädierter Hintern   wieder ganz.  
Dann darfst du kommen, um uns abzuknallen 
damit die Natur erstahlt in neuem Glanz.”

Schön ist der Herbst in seinen  Farben 
Den ersten Schnee erwarten schon die Kinder
Verheilen werden alle  Narben,
und es hinken auch  nicht mehr die Rinder.


Eine gute Verrichtung

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (29 September 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

In 90 Jahren werden wir´s wissen


Das Rad der Zeit sich dreht,
aus jungen Leuten werden Greise,
doch zum Lernen ist es nie zu spät.
Man tut´ s im Alter nur ganz leise.

Es gibt noch Schönes zu entdecken 
was im Verborgenen  versteckt.
Stets die  Neugier zu erwecken,
 hat schon immer  viel bezweckt. 

Über den eigenen Tellerrand zu schauen,
zu seh´n wie andere Völker leben.
Sich nicht den falschen Göttern  anvertrauen,
die nur dem Mammon Geld ergeben.

Unaufhörlich tickt die Uhr. 
während uns´re schöne Welt  sich wandelt.
Verschwinden wird der letzte Rest Kultur, 
mit Bomben wird die Welt verschandelt.

Hass und Mißgunst, Gier nach Macht
das will man fremden Galaxien zeigen?
Was heut im Fernseh´n dargebracht?
Dort  wird man sich vor uns verneigen.  

Was nützt es, zu den Sternen abzuschweifen
Wir sollten uns´re Welt in Ordnung bringen.
Lernen, die Gründe für das Unheil  zu begreifen
statt nur der Obrigkeiten Lied zu singen. 

Laßt doch diesen Blödsinn sein
Comic´s in fremde Galaxien zu senden,
die doch nur zeigen den geschönten Schein
und nicht die Kreaturen mit den leeren Händen.  


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Stress

Kürzlich war ich mal verliebt.
Dass es so was für mich gibt, 
staunte ich, dann ließ ich' s bleiben.
Zu viel Stress ist zu vermeiden.


----------



## Avor (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Stress - ich auch

Auch ich war heut schon sehr  verliebt
Doch erkältet bin ich und die Nase lief.
Die Dame ging ,  bei der es Stress nicht gibt
zu einem anderen, bei  dem sie weiter schlief.  

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Fortsetzung von
:

Stress - ich auch

Das Weibsbild werde ich mir kaufen,
die im Liebesrausch mir was gepustet.
Bloß weil meine  Nase musste laufen
und ich den Schleim zu heftig abgehustet.
Nicht in die Richtung, wo es  sonst ist Brauch  
sondern  leider mitten in ihr Angesicht
und der Rotz von meiner Nase auch.
die ich dann geputzt und gründlich abgewischt
und mit dem gleichen Lappen ihr Gesicht.


Schönes Wochenende 

Avor


----------



## Adele (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Erkältung, weiblich 

Hüstel, hust und hatschepüh,
Gliederschmerzen bis zum Knie,
Aua, Mist und kann nicht denken,
nicht einmal das Auto lenken,

Nebenhöhlen gehen zu,
und ich fühl' mich krank im Nu,
keine Zeit, mich zu bedauern,
ob die Viren doch lauern,

greifen an von jeder Ecke,
Ich wär' gern in meinem Bette,
Wärme, kuscheln, eins, zwei, drei,
doch der Traum ist rasch vorbei. 

Meine Männer leiden schließlich, 
auch, wenn es für mich verdrießlich,
ganz genau wie ich am Virus.
Dumm, wenn ich präsent sein muss.  

Einer muss ja aufrecht stehen,
mag mir auch die Lust vergehen
schluck' ich schnell mein Aspirn,
und dann krieg' ich' s wieder hin .


----------



## Avor (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Erkältung, männlich


Der  Mund hängt schief
die Augen trief
die Stimmung tief 
weil  Nase schnief
und lief und lief und lief...
Und lief auch als ich schlief.


Gute Besserung und ein bazillenfreies Wochenende

wünscht Avor

(Ansonsten fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker  )


----------



## Avor (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein gelungener Fernsehabend

Auf der großen  Bühne, knallig bunt 
geht´s bei Gottschalk  wieder  rund.
Mit seinem Mundwerk sprengt er  Ketten,
verspricht Kurzweil und  gewagte Wetten.

Die Sendung läuft stets wie geölt, 
bis zum Schluss der Wettkönig gewählt.   
Man ist zu Gast, dank Zett de Äff
auf  der Couch beim Künstlertreff.
Es  plaudern die vom Glück verwöhnten 
mit längst Vergilbten und Geschönten.
Tommy, wie immer schlagfertig und kess
im zeitlos angepassten  Abenddress. 

Filme oder Platten werden vorgestellt,
von den   Könnern  dieser Welt,
damit wir morgen gleich  ins Kino laufen   
und nicht vergessen, uns die Songs zu kaufen.
Mit Clips, von Agenturen ausgeliehen  
darf man Sendezeiten überziehen,
weil Geld bringt  Werbung und Reklame.
auch wenn noch unbekannt der neue Name.

Dann kommt die erste Wette dran:
Zehn Frauen fesseln einen Mann.
Das erfordert Augenmaß und viel Geschick,
denn der Mann ist schwer und ziemlich dick.  
Doch kurz nachdem man hat begonnen 
war die Wette mit Bravour  gewonnen.  

Tommy kündet eine Gruppe  an,
die er mit Pathos jetzt begrüßen kann.
Teenies schreien  und  toben  vor Glück,
schwenken Plakate mit glasigem Blick 
und bereit mit Tränen in  den  Augen 
ihre Stars  mit Blicken aufzusaugen.
Sie geraten kreischend  außer Rand und Band 
Tommy mahnt und hebt die Hand. 
Erfolglos und man könnte schwören:
Die wollen gar nicht diesen Singsong hören.

Ein Jüngling mit gepresster Stimme  singt,
die  saftlos und nach Trockenbeeren klingt.
Um ihn hüpfen Damen und auch Herren
die  Hou-Hou und Jäh-Jäh  plärren   
bis eine  Lady  brüllend  sich zur Seite dreht 
und mit dem  Mikrofon zu Boden geht.
Dort kriecht sie rum die arme Frau,
das ist erst der Anfang von der Schau. 

Die  Sangeskünste sind erbärmlich  
Der Dame Timbre mehr als   ärmlich 
Der  Jüngling  kommt herbei geeilt,
derweil sie  auf dem Boden weilt.
Sie verzerrt  beim Singen  ihr Gesicht 
Nur was  sie singt, versteh ´ich nicht.  
Wie ein Scheunentor groß ist ihr Mund
die Kamera fährt hinein bis in den  Schlund. 
Gelber Rauch kommt aus den Ritzen,
Frau Intendant gerät ins Schwitzen. 
Applaus kommt von den ersten Reihen,
weil Plastikschlangen Feuer speien.
Der Jüngling versucht, sie auszublasen. 
Die Teenies auf den Rängen rasen.

Mir reicht  es,  ich bin Kunstbanause.
und  gönn mir  eine Kaffeepause.
Ich beeile mich jetzt  ohnegleichen
dieser Hölle  schadlos zu entweichen.
Dieser Kunstgenuss  ist mir zu dumm. 
Mit der Fernbedienung schalt´ ich um. 

Dann erwartet mich der nächste Schock:      
Im Ersten  läuft “Herr Doktor Brock“,
der Landarzt, der auch Tiere heilt  
und auch gratis mal zur Kundschaft eilt.  
Eine Wiederholung ist es,  oft gesehen
die zehnte Staffel  sie jetzt drehen
Gelangweilt schalte ich zum Dritten 
wo  zwei Bauern um die  Erbschaft stritten
und das Familiendrama tödlich  endet.
Doch gleich die Stimmung fröhlich  wendet
Mit lauten  Trailern, die verheißen Glück:
Jetzt  kommt  Tralala und Volksmusik.

Gähnend schalt´ ich ab, die  Kiste ,
ich kenn´ die  Interpretenliste.
Die Lieder  tausendmal schon dargebracht 
Ich geh´ ins Bett jetzt. Gute Nacht!


Und guten Empfang 

wünscht Avor

PS: GEZ-Gebühren schon bezahlt?


----------



## Avor (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dialog über Gedankenfreiheit

Ich:

Du kannst über mich denken wie du willst,
aber ich denke nicht,  daß du denkst ich würde denken, 
 du würdest immer nur schlecht von mir denken 
weil ich in  Gedanken immer viel zu laut  denke 
ohne vorher im Traum darüber nachzudenken , 
wie andere über mich und meine  Gedanken denken.
Wenn sie überhaupt etwas denken. 

Ein Freund:

Ich denk´, du Trottel denkst zuviel
was andere denken, weil du zu laut denkst.
Mit diesem  Denken  kommst du nicht ans  Ziel  
Daß du nur Blödsinn denkst, das weiß man längst.

Wenn du nachdenkst über ungelegte Eier,
was denkt Herr Müller von  Frau Meier?
Was denkt das Hühnervolk  vom Hahn,
wenn der nicht mehr denken kann?
Weilt der Doktor in Gedanken  
bei den denkbar kranken  Kranken?
wie gedenkt er  zu heilen ihre Wunden?
Woran denken die  Gesunden ? 

Was große  Denker vorgedacht
danach sollst du  in Gedanken  streben.
Doch nur denken und nichts dabei gemacht,
muß dir doch zu Denken geben. 
Was andere denken oder denken werden
ich denke, das ist doch ganz egal 
Das Denken überlass  den Pferden  
mit großen Köpfen! Deiner ist zu schmal. 


Gut´s  Nächtle!

Avor


----------



## Avor (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch ein Wort zur Gedankenfreiheit

Eingedenk den  Empfehlungen einiger  Querdenker, man solle das Denken besser den Pferden überlassen, weil die größere Köpfe haben, denke auch ich nach nächtelangem  Nachdenken und  Überdenken  der Problematik, man solle das Denken lieber den großen Tieren überlassen,  was mittlerweile   auch von  geschulten und bevorzugten Zeitgenossen in höheren Führungsetagen mit Einblick in klar  geordnete animalische Denkprozesse  befürwortet und als weniger bedenklich eingestuft wird als  das zügellose  Massendenken schlecht vorgebildeter  Populationen, besonders im menschlichen Bereich, wo jedoch  solche  denkbar ungeeigneten Gedankengänge anscheinend als gedankenlos und schädlich fürs Gemeinwohl angesehen werden, was mich nach gründlichem  Nachdenken auf den Gedanken bringt , die Großen Tiere sollten im Hinblick auf eine bessere Zusammenarbeit in Zukunft auch an die mehr oder weniger mit  Vorbedacht bedachten oder auch nur  unbedachten  Gedankengänge   kleinerer Tiere denken und daran denken  diesen wenigstens das  Nachdenken zum Gedenken ihrer ebenfalls nachdenklich gewordener Lehrer und Vordenker  zu erlauben.  Ein Gedanke, den man überdenken sollte.  



Ein denkbar schönes Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor

Ganz ohne Bedenken denke ich, dass dass Du um Deiner denkenswerten Denkprozesse willen, in die Politik gehen solltest, quasi als Vor-  und Nachdenker, was sicher nicht bedenklich wäre.


----------



## Avor (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Oh, liebe Adele

Denken in der Politik? Ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Ich denke, Du solltest einmal darüber nachdenken und über die denkbaren Folgen die daraus entstehen könnten.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Interessant, was der schon der erste Nachkriegskanzler zum Denken anmerkte...
http://www.kanzlerwitze.de/72.0.html


> In einer Sitzung wurde dem Kanzler von einem Gegner vorgehalten: "Herr Bundeskanzler, Sie äußern heute eine Auffassung, die abweicht von dem, was Sie uns gestern gesagt haben." Adenauer erwiderte: "Aber, meine Herren, et kann mich doch niemand daran hinderen, jeden Tag klüjer ze werden."


----------



## Avor (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nur ein flüchtiger Gedanke ohne Worte


Mein Gott WaLKER werden wir bald beten,
wenn er in den Himmel wird   entschwinden
um als Nachfolger vor den Herrn  zu treten
und ihn von allen  Ämtern zu entbinden.

Das Universum will  regieren   der Größte dieser Welt,
die grünen Männchen werden seine  Botschaft hören
und wenn´s dem lieben Gott auch nicht gefällt:
Ein Dabbeljuh, laß sich  vom Rest der Welt nicht stören.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wenn die Blätter fallen

Manche sehen in der Nacht  Gespenster,.
andere sehen sie  bei Tag.
Eine  Schöne  wartet vor dem Fenster
auf den  Liebsten, den sie  mag.

Sie erschrickt beim Blick  nach draußen
ein Scheusal blickt sie  an.
Es überkommt ihr heiß das kalte Grausen,
daß sie vor Schreck nicht atmen kann. 

Eine Bestie, unrasiert und häßlich
blickt  von draußen frech herein.
Ihr wird übel und unpäßlich,
das kann ihr Liebster doch nicht sein.

Sie will rufen laut von drinnen,
doch sie kann nur kraftlos lallen:
“Oh Unmensch, geh von hinnen!”
Um in Ohnmacht dann zu fallen.   

Den Traum vom Glück  zu träumen  
von Liebe, Schönheit und von langem Leben.
Was  übrig blieb , noch zu versäumen?
Ein Stück Fensterglas, tot lag sie daneben.

Die Welt ist schön, behaupten  Optimisten
die Natur in ihrer Vielfalt  doch so kreativ
Andere sagen, die es wissen müssten,
Glück und Schönheit sei nur relativ.

Was ist mit der Ärmsten nur geschehen?
Der Geliebte vor dem Fenster war ein Igel.
Und auch  ihr  wahres Ich hat sie gesehen,
die Fensterscheibe war ein Spiegel. 

Eine fröhliche Rasur
wünscht  Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Denkbefreit

Was hilft es noch zu klagen,
wenn Kassen leer und leer der Magen 
und  frierend man im Zimmer sitzt
weil man nur im Sommer schwitzt.

Wenn dann  noch  der Kopf ist leer,
dann fällt auch bald das Denken schwer,
und wenn das Hirn fehlt für die Steuerungen 
begrüßt man in der Not auch  Teuerungen.

Auf solch  wunderbare  Weise denkbefreit
ist man zu neuen Opfern gern bereit
und folgt willenlos den Obrigkeiten 
die für sich versprechen bessere Zeiten.

Was hilft es über Kopfweh jetzt zu klagen?
Kann  man getrost den Medizinmann fragen
der ja selbst  am Hungertuche nagt 
und über Steuerungsprobleme klagt?


Einen schönen Tag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Erntedankfest

Zwei Karnickel und drei Hasen
in meinem Schrebergarten saßen. 
Das war mir nicht zum  Spaßen 
weil sie meine Gurken fraßen.  

Auf dem Baum saß eine Meise
und sang fröhlich eine Meisenweise.
Die Hasen drehten sich im Kreise
und fraßen Zwiebel jetzt, ganz leise  

Die Meise rief: Ihr Schurken!
Auch sie bekam jetzt Lust auf Gurken  
und eine Zwiebel hat sie noch geklaut  
und starb,  bevor die Gurke war verdaut.  

Gute Nacht!

Avor


----------



## Avor (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Andere  Sitten


Das Klima wandelt sich und die Natur
Große Tiere ändern  ihre Esskultur .
Man trinkt  jetzt Bier und Wein,
Wasser ist knapp und nicht mehr rein.    

Das spricht  sich rum auch bei den Füchsen,
sie fressen Hühnerbrühe jetzt aus Büchsen  
und gekochte Eier lieber ohne Schale. 
Auch  Tischgespräche führen sie beim Mahle.

Doch die Kommunikation wird oft erschwert
Fuchsweiber denken nur beim Fressen.
Bei den Herren  ist es  umgekehrt
Sie denken später, wenn sie pressen

Da sagt der Fuchs zu seinen Frauen:
“Lasst uns  mal gegrillte Hähnchen essen.”
“Pfui, du willst uns wohl den Appetit  versauen?
Wir  wollen doch das Zeug  lebendig  fressen.” 


Mahlzeit!

Avor


----------



## Avor (16 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nichts von Bedeutung

(Sonnig am Tag  -
in der Nacht Bevölkerungszunahme) 


In tiefer Nacht
hat er´s gemacht:
Eine Kissenschlacht
und nichts dabei gedacht.

Die Bettcouch kracht.
Sie  kracht mit Macht,
Die Dame stöhnt: “Gib Acht!
Sonst  haben  wir  die Pracht.” 

Und  nach  der  Schlacht  
das  Stöhnen abgeflacht 
sie hechelt,  spricht und lacht:
"Gut gemacht,
du hast´s gebracht!”
Du kamst mit Macht 
mit deiner Fracht, 
gut verpackt im Schacht. 
Fast so schnell wie jede Nacht.

Doch der Held ist eingeschlafen sacht.  
in den Kissen, reichlich abgeflacht
und hat sich nichts dabei gedacht, 
wie nach jeder Kissenschlacht.


Wenigstens einen schönen Büroschlaf 
wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (17 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Blauer Dunst

Ein lungenkranker  Köter auf dem  Pflaster 
keuchend nach Atem und Frischluft ringt. 
Er ahnt, das Übel kommt  von seinem Laster. 
Daß Kettenrauchen bald den Tod ihm bringt. 

„Wenn ich ein Mensch wär und kein dummer Hund,
dann hätte ich bestimmt auch mehr Verstand 
Ich wüsste, daß das Rauchen  ungesund.  
Auch Selbstgedrehte sind dafür  bekannt.“    

Ja - Wenn ich ein Mensch wär und kein Hund..."
keucht sterbend der  lungenkranke  Köter.
er will um Hilfe bellen -  die Kippe  fällt aus dem Mund,
dann war er  tot - und wurde  immer töter.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schlafende Hunde

Schlafende Hunde soll man nicht wecken, 
bei Toten klappt das ja nicht mehr,
und alte Wunden muss man lecken,
dann schmerzen sie auch nicht so sehr.

Anständig soll man sein Leben leben, 
doch unanständig reizt es sehr,
und ohne Laster durch' s Dasein gehen;
mit Lastern ist' s nur nur halb so schwer.

Trink' ich mein' Lebtag immer nur Wasser
statt ab und an ein Gläschen Wein,
werde ich inwendig bloß immer nasser.
Pure Askese ist wirklich nicht fein.


----------



## Adele (20 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Hund

Der Hund, das ist ein armes Tier,
in Japan ganz besonders.
Weil man ihn schmückt wie Diven hier,
vermenschlicht samt und sonders.

In Kleidchen und Kostüme steckt
die Städterin das Hündchen,
und wenn er auch die Zähne bleckt,
bleibt ihm statt statt Maul nur Mündchen.


Bezogen auf einen Artikel über reiche Japanerinnen und ihre Hundeliebe in der aktuellen GEO


----------



## Avor (21 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichte Kavallerie

Der Hauptmann kommt geritten,
mit einem Schuhkarton voll Käseschnitten
für seine hungrigen  Soldaten,
die ihn um Käseschnitten baten.

Mutig reitet er durchs Mündungsfeuer,
für seine Mannen ist ihm nichts zu teuer,
die in ihren Schützengräben harren
und lustlos in die Gegend  starren.

Der Hauptmann gibt dem Gaul die Sporen,
der als Vollbluthengst einst ward geboren 
und gallopieren soll jetzt durch die Kacke,
nur weil der blöde Reiter  ruft  “Attacke”.

Der  Hengst folgt dem Befehl geduldig,
er weiß, was er dem Hauptmann  schuldig.
Der soll den Kriegern Käseschnitten bringen,     
und muß zuerst  den  Feind   bezwingen.

Mann gegen Mann und Pferd gegen Pferd.
Was nützt es,  wenn man sich beschwert?
Man weiß wie  lebenswichtig  ist der Kampf  
“Attacke!” ruft der Reitersmann im Pulverdampf .

Das Pferd gallopiert jetzt nur noch matt,
weil eine Kugel tödlich es getroffen hat.
Ungern nimmt der Hauptmann dies in Kauf, 
ungern beendet das Pferd nun seinen Lauf.  

In Gefangenschaft ist er gekommen
Seine Orden haben sie ihm   abgenommen
und auch den Schuhkarton mit Käseschnitten
um die sich  leider nun die Falschen stritten.  



In eigener Sache:

Ich war  mir nicht sicher, ob dieses etwas anspruchsvollere Werk jahreszeitlich wie auch dramaturgisch  hierher passt. 

Weil mich aber die Thematik seit vielen Jahren Tag und Nacht beschäftigt,
habe ich darüber auch ein Drehbuch für einen abendfüllenden Spielfilm verfaßt, der aber vom Deutschen Fernsehen mit der Begründung abgelehnt wurde, Krieg und Käseschnitten würden nicht zusammenpassen, besonders nicht  in einer banalen Schuhschachtel verpackt. Außerdem sei eine so maßlos  übertriebene Fürsorgepflicht von Vorgesetzten zu ihren Untergebenen unzeitgemäßer Schwachsinn und einfach lächerlich. Nur soviel zur gängigen Denkweise in deutschen Fernsehanstalten.

Hinter vorgehaltener Hand wurde mir jedoch  empfohlen, mein Glück bei der deutschen Musikindustrie zu versuchen, wo man stets auf der Suche nach  gehaltvollen Liedtexten sei, und die dort dank dieser Texte mit Vokalstimmen verfeinerten  Tondichtungen  könnten  dann auch bedenkenlos wie jeder andere Quatsch im Fernsehen gesendet werden.      

So wünsche ich allen einen schönen und beruhigenden  Fernsehabend!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (22 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Militärische Ehren

Ein Mensch in Uniform
der wurde ganz enorm,
geehrt und voller Gnaden
mit Orden voll geladen.

Der Mensch, man konnt' es sehn,
und sicher gut versteh' n,
war stolz auf seine Bürde,
die ihm geriet zur Würde. 

Doch hatt' ihn all das Loben
zu Boden bald gezogen.
Die Ehre wog zu schwer.
Das wurmte ihn doch sehr.


----------



## Avor (27 November 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Rauhere Zeiten für Mensch und Tier


Tiere stellen sehr oft  dumme Fragen: 
„Wenn ich ein Mensch wär´, hätt´ ich am Geburtenrückgang schuld?
 Die Antworten sind noch dümmer und  nicht zu ertragen: 
„Du dummes  Vieh ,  den Menschen  fehlt nur die Geduld.

Wenn ich ein Mensch wär, 
meint ein blutrünstiger Hai,
ich kaufte mir ein Schießgewehr 
und machte euch  zu Brei.

Ich würde  Dubbelwu van Schnyder heißen,“
erwiedert ängstlich ein wilderndes Schwein,
ich würde  euch Haie in der Luft zerreißen  
wenn ich ein Mensch wär und schwömme im Rhein. .  

Ich hätte als Mensch das Automobeil erfunden
mit  dem kann man auch zu zweit verreisen
Von Nürnberg nach Fürth in fünfzehn Stunden,
ich  würde statt Dubbelwu auch lieber Gottlieb heißen

„Ich habe in Nürnberg den Essig erfunden
und später auch den Trichter”
dann hat man mir die Augen verbunden,
jetzt bin ich nur noch ein  armer  Dichter“ 

So sprach ein  ergrauter Silberpfau 
und behauptet er sei der große Goethe.
„Du bist ein Idiot“ ruft Goethes  siebte  Frau 
„Ich schrieb doch  „Johanna mit der  Schamesröte.“ 

Im Tierreich ist man kreativ bisweilen   
wie es manchmal auch die  Menschen  sind
Nur wenn die kleinen Viecher sich nicht eilen, 
werden sie gefressen von den Großen,  ganz geschwind. 

Wir  Menschen tun es auch 
nicht so brutal, nur selten gibt es  Blut 
Der  Dunkelmann mit fettem Bauch  
ist anders kreativ und  nutzt es  gut.

Auch ich bin manchmal kreativ
kann malen und Gedichte schreiben
das Niveau ist leider viel zu  tief
es ist nicht mehr zu untertreiben.  

Neulich schrieb ich meinen Lebenslauf
mich bei einem Konzerne zu bewerben 
nicht vorbestraft, hab ich geschrieben drauf.
Lug und Trug, das bringt nur Scherben.

Einen Spielzeugladen  hätte ich  geleitet,
mit mäßigem Gewinn,  seit fünfunddreißig   Jahren. 
Das Angebot  mit Liebe ausgeweitet,
Steuern bezahlt , was andere sich ersparen.

Zur Weihnachtszeit  die Kinder Schlange standen  
vor meinem  schön geschmückten   Laden.
Wo sie  alle ihre Lieblingssachen   fanden,  
nicht  Dinge,  die ihnen und den Freunden schaden.

Wenn mal reichte nicht  ihr  Taschengeld 
verzichtete ich oder  gewährte zinslosen   Kredit.
Dann strahlten  die glücklichsten  Augen der  Welt.   
Bei den Kindern  ich nie unter Verachtung litt .

Die Zeiten haben sich gewandelt 
Kein Kind   drückt sich am Fenster mehr die  Nase platt
die ein  Sprayer sinnlos hat verschandelt,
weil er keine Handgranaten d´rin   gefunden hat.

Keine Waffen,  um Krieg damit zu spielen  
auch Computerspiele sind mir nicht geheuer. 
Laßt die Supermärkte  den Gewinn erzielen
Hightech ist  als Ladenhüter mir zu teuer.   

Kinder leiden unter Telefonitis gravis heute
Dabei werden  SMS mit  Freunden getauscht
Die Telkoms und ihr Anhang machen fette Beute
Vorstands-Salarios werden dabei  „nur unbeträchtlich“ aufgebauscht. 

Einem Buchmacher habe ich den Laden verkauft,
der bald  auf mysteriöse Weise  wurde gestorben.  
Ein Mafiaboss hat  das Geschäft  „Flores do Mundo“ getauft 
nachdem sein verkokster Schwager  den Laden erworben. 

Eine neue Zukunft will  ich mir  schaffen
ich bin ja kreativ in allen Lebenslagen.
 Mein Grundbedürfnis  muß ich straffen 
und einen  Steuerfachmann  fragen.

Mein  Bewerbungsschreiben hab´ abgesandt 
mit dem Hinweis, ich sei kreativ und ehrlich 
Die Antwort war: „Sie sind ja hirnverbrannt 
Ehrlichkeit zu Kunden ist bei uns entbehrlich.“ 

„Typen wie Sie  brauchen wir  mitnichten,  
wenn sie  hängen noch an  alten Zöpfen,   
die wegen Kinderaugen  auf das  Geld verzichten
statt  effektiv  zu unserem Wohle abzuschöpfen.“    

Keine Ehrlichkeit gefragt?  Muß ich weinen oder lachen?
Wo ist  das  Gewissen und die Moral von solchen  Obrigkeiten? 
Soll ich lügen und betrügen  und die Wahrheit wahrer machen?
 Mit faulen Tricks und wenig Lohn mir Ärger nur  bereiten? 

Die nächste Bewerbung will schnell ich schreiben
und stelle mir den  neuen Chef  im Geiste vor.  
Doch nein, man soll  nicht übertreiben,
ich geh mit der Zeit, bin kreativ und  doch kein Tor. 

Um den Geburtenrückgang sollen sich die Tiere kümmern
Die Welt ist voll von armen Menschenkindern.
Gier und Ungerechtigkeiten werden ihren  Hunger  nur verschlimmern
und kollektive Dummheit wird  diesen Zustand  nicht  verhindern. 

Avor


----------



## Avor (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Fröhlicher Landmann

Wenns auf den Feldern blüht und duftet,
der Landmann nimmermüd und schuftet,
dafür soll auch seinen Lohn er haben
warum ihm deshalb eine Grube  graben?

Neider gibt es überall,
selbst im eigenen großen Stall,
die ihn vor den Kadi zerren wollen. 
Er hätt geschöpft zu maßlos  aus dem Vollen.   

Eine Liste gäb´ es, voller Peinlichkeiten
doch Peanuts sind es und  nur Kleinigkeiten 
und bei näherem Betrachten.
muß man nicht dafür im Kerker schmachten. 

So siegt am Ende die Gerechtigkeit
Von seiner Schuld ist er befreit 
Er hat das Geld  und   kauft sich  frei
und bald verstummt auch das Geschrei.

Sollen doch die Dummen meckern
die Ernte wartet auf den Äckern.
die der Landmann doch so gut bestellt,
wen stört da noch das bißchen Geld?

Avor


----------



## Avor (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Etwas Besinnliches zum  Ersten Advent


Wenn  Schlaraffenaffen schaffen
in den Kaffen an Karaffen,
sich die klaffen Laffen straffen
und die schlaffen Pfaffen gaffen:   

Dann beginnt die Weihnachtszeit.



Self Edit aus gegebenem Anlaß:

Da es die ganze Nacht über massenhaft Proteste gehagelt hat
mit dem Hinweis, Pfaffen würden nie gaffen, besonders nicht in der Vorweihnachtszeit, habe ich das  sonst eigentlich recht gut gelungene Werk leicht  abgeändert, besonders um den Forumsbetreibern die mehrfach angedrohten gerichtlichen Abmahnungen zu ersparen und das Epos dennoch pünktlich zum Advent den treuen Gläubigen  zu präsentieren.   

Vers. 00.01,1:

Besinnnliches zum Ersten Advent

Wenn die schlaffen Pfaffen schaffen
an Karaffen in den Kaffen
sich die klaffen Laffen straffen 
und die  Schlaraffenaffen gaffen,

dann beginnt die Weihnachtszeit.

Dazu allerseits viel Spaß!
Avor


----------



## Avor (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weil es hier wieder geht:


Ein nachdenkliches  Wort  zum Nikolaustag
(etwas verspätet wegen höherer Gewalt)


Wenn  die schlappen Knappen
ihre  Happen schnappen
und berappen mit den Lappen, 
die bedruckt mit Zahl und  Wappen,
die  die Schrappenfrappen zappen 
und in  Nappenmappen klappen,
wenn sie Bärte ins Gesicht sich pappen,
auch den schlappen  Rappen als Attrappen  
um dann  mit roten Klappenkappen
und zu knappen Trappenschlappen 
ziellos durch den  Schnee zu tappen,

dann kommt Knecht Ruprecht mit Sack und Rute
und sammelt die Bösewichte alle ein, der Gute.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Entgleistes Weihnachtsgedicht


Zum Feste  ein Gedicht zu schreiben,
such´ ich nach gesalbten Worten,
die  auch im Gedächtnis hängen bleiben,
auf Erden und an allen Orten .

Doch was ist los, mir fällt nichts ein,
was die  Menschheit  soll  erbauen.
Schwachsinn passt hier nicht hinein.
Vielleicht sollt´ ich ein schönes Verslein  klauen?

Einen  Chirstmas-Song, der schon uralt 
von Urheberrechten längst  befreit?
vom grünen Tannenbaum im Wald?
und den Türen, die weit geöffnet weit.

 Sollt  ich es wirklich  wagen, 
 schlafende  Hunde aufzuwecken?  
 Die Winkeladvokaten, um mich anzuklagen,
 beim Staatsanwalte  anzuecken?

Streng sind heute Sitten und Moral 
Wir  müssen artig auf dem rechten Wege wandeln.
Das wird uns eingehämmert täglich  überall.
Ob die mit den Hämmern danch  handeln? 

Ich bin vom Thema abgekommen
und zerbrech´ mir immer noch den Kopf
Was reimt sich auf „die guten Frommen?“
Nein, das ist vorbei - ein alter Zopf!  

 Gesalbtes  wollte  ich doch  dichten,  
das auch  Kinderherzen höher schlagen lässt.
Für Babys oder ältere Menschenschichten  
auch für Tiere tröstende  Worte  zum  Fest.  

Nur eine  Zeile geklaut, mein Kopf  ist so leer
Ich beginne:   „Leise rieselt  der Schnee...“
„Wo ist Schnee? - Ich kann nicht warten mehr!“
In den Sand muss ich  bieseln!“ ruft leise die   Fee. 

Leise rieselt  der Schnee, 
und wenn es auch nur Kunstschnee ist.
Entspannt  und leise   bieselt  die Fee
auch ein Hund noch in den Kunstschnee pisst.

Drum hat es auch recht kunstvolll ausgesehen 
Hunde und Feen mögen  auch die  Malkunst  gern.
Ein Weihnachtswunder  ist  geschehen: 
Der Hund erblickt  den Namenszug des Herrn 

Gelbe  Spuren, geschrieben  im staubgrauen Schnee
nicht ganz so makellos und rund  geschwungen 
besonders dem Hund fehlt noch der Dreh,
doch insgesamt ist das Gemeinschaftswerk gelungen. 

Das Klassenziel ist nicht erreicht,
ich bin vom Thema abgekommen.
Doch jetzt fällt mir das Dichten leicht, 
es gibt sie noch, die Frommen. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Alle Jahre wieder

(Ein Weihnachtsmärchen - oder nur ein böser Traum?)

Leer der Kopf und schwer die Glieder,
mir wird schlecht,  wie alle Jahre wieder 
nach uns´rer   Firmen-Weihnachtsfeier,
die immer abläuft nach  derselben Leier.

Es gibt Getränke  und  zum Essen 
und alle sind  darauf versessen
sich  auf die Schultern selbst zu klopfen
und sich die größten Happen rein zu stopfen. 

Süßholz  wird dann auch geraspelt,
auch wenn der Chef sich mal verhaspelt
und der Lump dann lauthals  prahlt,
daß er das Weihnachtsgeld nicht mehr bezahlt.   

Wenn er dann verkündet, unverhohlen,
daß wir verzichten müssen auf mehr Kohlen,  
wenn er innovativ die Alten muß entlassen,
sei das nicht persönlich aufzufassen.   

Wie´s weitergeht, muß man nicht raten
er lobt sich selbst und seine  Taten.
Mit Augenmaß will stets gerecht er sein!
Doch das sagt er immer nur  zum Schein.  

Prost ruft er und hebt sein Glas: 
„Besser wird jetzt der Kantinenfraß!“
Wir applaudieren ihm und tun entzückt.
Doch wer´s glaubt, der ist verrückt. 

Beschwipst ist er vom Thema  abgekommen, 
die Damen bangten und erröteten beklommen, 
denn  mit Worten, die nicht gut gewählt,
hat er alte  Bettgeschichten  neu erzählt. 

Als  die Bohnensuppe schließlich aufgetischt,
hat er  sich  die größten Würstchen rausgefischt,
 kniff seiner Lieblingssekretärin  in den Po
und verschwand  mit ihr in Richtung Klo.

So ist es  bei der Weihnachtsfeier immer
manchmal besser, manchmal schlimmer
Ob es dem Betriebsklima wird schaden
den Frust des Alltags abzuladen?  

Alle Jahre wieder  
singen wir  zum Abschluss frohe Lieder 
und manche wagen  nach der Feier 
zum Fest mit Damen einen flotten Dreier.    

Ich ging  mit Kollegen  
durch die  Stadt im Nieselregen,
um das letzte Geld gut zu verwenden  
und den Tag mit Würde zu beenden.

Ein Geschenk für meine Frau ich brauch,
sie wünscht sich einen Nabelschmuck  am Bauch. 
Den will ich ihr ganz schnell noch kaufen,
bevor wir dann den Rest versaufen. 

Der Schmuckstück-Kauf war schnell getätigt, 
die  Kollegen sahen sich vor Durst genötigt
und weil auch der Hunger wurde mir zur Qual, 
schwankten wir in unser  Stammlokal. 

Doch welch ein Lärm im Wirtshaus drinnen?
Die Gäste tanzten mit den Kellnerinnen.
Es war die Firma Eberle und Maier,
die dort abhielt ihre Weihnachtsfeier. 

Eingeladen wurden wir vom Juniorchef, 
der höchstpersönlich kam zu diesem Treff.
Er erklärte uns zu  Saufgenossen
und dann ist reichlich Schnaps geflossen.

 Es wurde geschunkelt,  auf und nieder,  
dazu erklangen Fastnachtslieder.    
Auf den Tischen hüpften  Damen von Gewicht.  
Wie´s weiter ging, das weiß ich nicht. 

Früh am Morgen, fast wie alle Jahre wieder
kamen aus dem Radio Weihnachtslieder.
Doch peinlich war es und auch nicht zum Lachen,
in einem fremden Bette aufzuwachen.

Wie tief bin ich nur in der Nacht versackt?  
Neben mir schnarcht eine Dame, splitternackt
und dieses fremde, vorher nie gesehene Weib 
hat den Nabelschmuck  für meine Frau am  Leib.  


Wichtiger Hinweis:

Namensgleichheiten sind wie immer rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weihnachtszeit 

So schnell hat wieder uns ereilt
die kaufrauschreiche Weihnachtszeit.
Man sitzt, vor Stress noch fast im Traume,
erschöpft und satt unter dem Baume.

Der Vater sich in' s Fäustchen lacht
weil seine Frau den Abwasch macht.
Die schaut inzwischen leicht beklommen,
weil eine Pfanne sie bekommen. 

Ihr Gatte freut sich an den Socken,
den selbst Gestrickten für die Motten.
Das Kindlein gibt sich hoch empört,
weil seine Wünsche nicht erhört,

nach Spielsachen zum Knöpfchen drücken.
Das Holzpferd kann es nicht entzücken,
und nicht die Bücher, all die Vielen,
damit kann man kein Kriegsspiel spielen.

Das letzte Lied ist bald gesungen,
der letzte Glockenschlag verklungen.
Der Christbaum leise Nadeln nadelt,
was ihn nun wirklich gar nicht adelt.

Die fette Gans liegt schwer im Magen.
Man plant Diät nach all den Tagen.
Im nächsten Jahr, nimmt man sich vor.
Welch edles Wort in Gottes Ohr.


----------



## Adele (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Rückblick

Das alte Jahr, es war einmal,
wie jedes Jahr zuvor.
Ein Jeder hatte seine Wahl, 
zu nutzen Aug' und Ohr.

Es mag wohl sein, denkt sich der Knecht,
ich bin ein Stück Gefüge,
doch dreht er sich, mal Recht, mal schlecht,
bereit zur Lebenslüge.

Es mag wohl sein, dass einfach ist,
sehr über Leid zu klagen;
doch baut ein Jeder seinen Mist
sich selbst, und manche Plagen.

Die guten Wünsche fliegen fort
wie Laub im steten Winde.
kaum einer bleibt bei seinem Wort, 
und das ist noch gelinde. 

Gewohnheit ist das Zauberwort,
dass uns auf ewig binde,
denn viel zu weit scheint jeder Ort,
an dem sein Glück man findet.


----------



## Adele (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Aufgeblasen

Dassssss isssst dasss Aussss,
zischttttt der Ballon.
Die Lufffttt gehttt raussssss.
Er taumelt schon.

Schon ist er platt,
der dicke Wicht,
zuvor aalglatt,
nun ohn' Gewicht. 

Viel heiße Luft
und trotzdem hohl,
er hat geblufft,
das war' s dann wohl.


----------



## Adele (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Superstar

Gröhl und Krächz und Dideldum,
Stöhn und Zwitscher rundherum, 
vor Enttäuschung wird geflennt,
Peinlichkeiten ohne End'

Turteln, jammern, Liedchen bringen,
mancher kann tatsächlich singen.
Flöten, kreischen, eideidei, 
böser Spott noch nebenbei,

ganz bewusst hineingestreut,
denn das freut die Fernsehleut'.
Und sofort ist Jedem klar:
Deutschland sucht den Superstar.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sperrmüll-Entsorgung

Friedlich, hinterm Berg der See,
auf dem Eis liegt weißer  Schnee.
Im Kurhaus gibt es   Apres Ski
mit Blasmusik statt Sinfonie.

Die US-Brassband ist noch nicht zur Stelle.
In Bagdad gibt es eine neue Terrorwelle. 
Der Enterteiner kommt verhüllt  im Eisbeerfelle 
„Wo kriegt man jetzt  Ersatz her auf die Schnelle?“

Was ist  mit uns´ren Künstlern los? 
Die sind  im Dauereinsatz bei den Fernseh-Shows!
Im Keller tingelt noch  ein  Alphorn-Jazzorchester
die letzten Takte vom Finale an Silvester.

Es fehlt an Nachwuchs allenthalben!				
Pfeifen von den Dächern auch die Schwalben.
Echte Sangeskünstler gibt es nicht genügend 				
wenn die Besten  arbeislos im Bette liegend. 				
deshalb nerven immer nur dieselben
mit den roten Hosen  und den gelben.										
So geht´s nicht weiter, wie es  war!
Jetzt suchen wir den  Superstar.
Die Musikkultur ist  reif zum  renovieren, 
wer will noch klimpern  an Klavieren. 
Belcanto, diesen Mist muss man beenden! 
Auf den Müll mit alten Instrumenten! 

Nur einer mit Kompetenzen kann es schaffen
die Musikkultur zu säubern und zu straffen,
zu bereichern uns mit besseren Stücken, 
Auch die  Texte haben große  Lücken.  

Dieter zeitgemäß  vibrato geigen kann 
die geklonte  " Eroica” von Ludwig van. 
Bei der “h-moll Unvollendeten” vom Franzel 
wackelt er in A-Dur lieber mit dem Schwanzel.
Weil aber  Rosshaarbogen und die Noten fehlten, 
ging´s nur zupfend bei der  "Auserwählten”.

Nichts ist es mehr, wie´s einmal war,
Deutschland sucht den Superstar
Sangeskünstler mit und ohne Namen 
aus der Nähe und von ferne kamen,
denn es geht um Ruhm und Kohlen, ´
und die letzten wird der Teufel holen. 
Dieter Strahlemann ist nicht sehr  fein,  
was ihm missfällt, das macht er klein. 

Die ganze Welt sieht das Ereignis mit, 
ist live dabei und auch  per Satellit. 
Im tiefen Busch der Medizinmann lacht, 
wie man Kultur in Deutschland macht.

Doch ein Buschmann  nicht versteht
um was es dabei wirklich geht. 
Wenn bald der neue Superstar gefunden 
wird er wie Christo diese kranke  Welt gesunden  

Mit  Super-Outfit kommt er dann daher,
mit Seppelhosen geht´s nicht mehr.
Doch wenn ihm fehlt das  Geld für Kleider 
dann gehts auch barfuß auf der Ruhmesleiter
Wenn die Stimme fehlt, macht er´s mit Zappeln
auch das ist Kunst, laßt die Juroren sabbeln. 

Beim Fernsehvolk die Neugier brennt,
wenn sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt,
und leibhaft zeigt sich der Gewinner,
der Medizinmann ruft im Busch: „Ihr Spinner!“ 

Dieter läßt jetzt schon die Glocken klingen 
Aus Versehen die Engel “Hallelujah ” singen 
“Geboren wurde unser Superstar! “
Nichts ist mehr, wie´ s einmal war.

Andernortes, in TV-Kanälen
sich die Gruftie-Musikanten quälen
die Kleinen und die etwas Großen ,
in Dirnd´l , Federbusch und  Seppelhosen
manche auferstanden von den Toten,
mit  gelben Hosen oder roten.  

Im Kurhaus floss der Sekt in Massen
eine Bigband hat man kommen lassen
und in des Volkes  Niederungen,
gab´s auch Musik, die gut geklungen
Auch beim  Apres Ski hebt man die Gläser
in der Scheune rockt  ein Alphornbläser,
es begleitet eine  Zieharmonika.
Nicht mehr lange, das ist klar 
Nichts bleibt so, wie´s früher war.   

Finale: 

Anno 897 nach Daniel Superstar


Verrostet in der kalten Wüste Tombonil
steht  ein wüstes, altes  Wohnmobil.
Aus dem Tank nur Flugsand rinnselt
„Superstar“ steht  obendrauf  gepinselt,  
 Drinnen lutscht der  Zombie  Schlegomihl 
mit seinem Lieblingsbandwurm Eis am Stiel.
Dabei der Bandwurm hörbar schnuffelt
weil sein Superjodelzombi muffelt.

Der  Zombie  kränkelnd,  röchelnd sprechelnd, 
an den Gliedern  und an Knöcheln  schwächelnd.
Sein  Bandwurm, dessen Rückgrad  brechelnd,  
hechelnd Schlegomihl die  Luft zufächelnd. 

Richtelnd   auf den lichten Fichteln 
hockeln alte,  einstmals  frische Wichteln.
Der Zombie wollt´ ein Liedlein für sie  dichteln,
aus seiner Zeit als Superstar berichteln.
Doch der Bauch  ist leer, es geht mitnichteln,  
vergessen sind  die Hits und die Geschichteln.
Die Wichteln aber gern darauf verzichteln,     
sie wollen Windeln schichteln auf den Fichteln. 

Um den Zombie hat sich was gehäufelt, 
das der Bandwurm flugs ins Freie  schäufelt,
doch er  wurde   ungalant   ersäufelt ,
weil der Zombie ungeplant hat nachgeträufelt.
So wurde ungeahnt die Freundschaft jäh beendelt,
weil der arme Wurm mit Schmäh geschändelt, 
Er hat nur einmal noch vor seinem Tod  geschnäufelt
und gefragt, wer ihn beim Schäufeln hat ersäufelt.

Der  Superjodelzombie  schneufzelnd  seufzelt:
„Ihr verdammten  Wichteln seid  verteufzelt ,
ihr habt mir meinen  Lieblingsbandwurm jäh  ersäufzelt.“
Ihr werdet, wenn ich wieder kann, gemeufzelt! 

Die Worte kamen  kraftlos lallend,
Schlegomihl in Trübsal fallend .
Die Wichteln klettern von den Fichteln,
um den Bandwurm  aufzurichteln.

Sie versuchen es mit Trockentee  aus Misteln 
und massieren ihn mit einem Brei aus Disteln. 
Der Zombie haucht: „Was wollt ihr noch  bezweckeln?
Er ist zu tot, ihn wieder aufzuweckeln!  

Derweilen, in der Wüste Clorum von Nombombi
steht rostverziert   ein  alter  Bohrturm-Kombi.
Drinnen  hockt im Frost  ein  Forumzombie
und betrauert seinen Freund, den Moorwurm Schlombi.
den er durch einen Irrtum ungeplant ersäufelt
weil er nicht ahnen konnte  - wie verteufelt
daß der Ohrwurm Häufchen aus dem Kombi schäufelt 
und er nach Zombie-Art  ein bisschen  nachgeträufelt.

„Ritz am Boo!“ hörte man es fluchen drinnen,
als der Bandwurm wortlos ging von hinnen. 
„Kölle Alaaf“ sie in den Galaxieen und Planeten singeln.
Auf dem Merkur  Menschenmassen  tingeln 
Kaufleute und Diebe  um die Beute ringeln
um  sich freundlichst Schimpf und Schande beizubringeln. 

Auf der Venus  tanzt man Rhombizombi
nach einer  Melodie von  Kakaplomski
auf dem Pluto  hört  der Moorwurm Schlombi
den Ohrwurm „Avorschmerz“ von  seinem Zombie: 
„Geliebter, oh mein  Moorwurm Schlombi, 
verrostet ist mein Bohrturmkombi.
Ich erfriere in der Wüste von Nombombi.
Grüß mir meine  Forumswichtel Bombi“

Darauf der Superzombie auf den Boden prallend. 
„Auch ich war einst ein Jüngling“ schmerzhaft lallend
worauf die Wichteln von den Fichteln schwallend, 
den Refrain a capella unisono trallend.
Doch er konnte seinen Song nicht fristgerecht beendeln:
Mit gebrochenen Händen kann man  nicht gut händeln 
in den Götterhimmel schmerzlich  sie erhebelnd
und das Universum aus den Angeln hebelnd.  

Schnell   verstummt  der  Forumzombie,
der noch einsam  weilt  in Nombizombi
und am Rost von seinem Kombi nagenld
den Superzombie nach der Tonart fragelnd.

Die Wichteln um den Verstand sich  jodeln.
Die Planeten ringsherum im Wahnsinn  brodeln 
und auch  die Fichteln sich vor Gram verbiegeln,
weil die alten Wichteln nicht mehr sind zu zügeln.

Band-und Moorwurm  sich zusammenfindeln,
auf dem Mars sie  liebend sich verbündeln,  
nicht wissenld, daß  sie sich   versündeln,
wenn sie  schamlos miteinander  hündeln.
Neues Leben auf die alte Art   zu  gründeln
damit verschissen wieder sind die Windeln?
Die  feucht gerichtelt werden von den Wichteln
und nass geschichtelt  auf den lichten  Fichteln.
wo  von selbst sie  richtig werden trockeln 
wenn die Zombies züchtig  mit den Wichteln hockeln.

Die Natur wird  alles wieder richteln
erneuern  abgedroschene Geschichteln
von Dichtern  die sich selbst  vernichteln
weil sie nur noch  Mist zusammendichteln.
Neue Superstare werden  kommeln,
wenn Dieter nicht vergisst, zu trommeln.
Die werden alles, was sie können bringeln 
Grüne Männchen werden sie umjubeln und umzingeln 


Epilog:

Aufgeschichtelt auf den lichten  Fichteln
sitzen endlich  wieder  frische Wichteln.
glatt, und ohne Fehl und Tadel die Gesichteln
die Figuren ähneln Leichtgewichteln.

Andächtig lauschend den Geschichteln 
wenn der alte Zombie ist beim  Dichteln.
Vor Erregung weit geöffnet ihre Schnäbel
Gen Himmel ragend wie gekreuzte Säbel.
die Schwänzchen  hinten am Gefieder 
gehen lustvoll auf und nieder. 

Auch Schlombi und der Bandwurm lauscheln 
und lassen sich vom Kunstgenuss berauscheln.
Frohgemut sie sich im Takte kringeln,
wenn  die Stars so gut sie können singeln 
Störend nur, daß Dieter immerzu muss maulen
Würmer lieben Superstare, wenn sie jaulen.

„Da capo!“ Zugaben immer wieder neu erzwingelnd  
 „Avors Nachtlied“ dann zum Schluss erklingelnd   
wenn ím Universum untergeh´n die Sonnen.
und nicht mehr frische  Wichteln auf den Fichteln schmollen.

Ritz am Boo - Kölle alaaf
Wer´s nicht glaubt, der ist ein Schaf.  

  Bemerkung:

Für zurückgebliehbene Ehrdenbürger mag die galacktische Sprahche etwas ungewohnt erscheineln.  Aus diesem Grunde wurden im vorliegenen Werk zum Teil ältere, im Universum nicht mehr verwendelbare irdische Textbausteine verwendelt. Die neuen Begriffe sind das Ergehbnis zahlreicher Rechtschreib- Reformeln im intergalaktischem deutschsprachigen Raum während der vergangenen  998  Jahre nach Daniel Superstar,  wobei die  englische Sprache bereits im ersten Drittel des neuen Milleniums  als nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig abgeschlafft und dafür zunähchst in der Mussik die  deutsche Hochsprache wieder eingeführt wurde. 

Fäkalausdrücke, die im Laufe der Zeit hofflähig gemacht wurdeln und sogar in Schulbüchern Einzug hielteln, hat man  aus Rücksicht vor den Gefühlen der noch auf der Erde verbliebenen Inividualisteln  versucht zu vermeideln.   Dabei musste leider  in Kauf genommeln  werden, daß der Kern der Aussage und der darmaturgische Fluss der Handlung etwas  Schaden genommeln hat was aber auf dem aussterbendelnden  Planeten Erde ohnehin kaum noch zur Kenntnis genommeln wird.           

Hohchachtungsvoll!

Der Authohr, 
der sich hiehrmit hochachtungstoll verabschiedelt.


----------



## Adele (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hoffnungsschimmer 

Die Erde, die stirbt?
O nein, das gewiss nicht.
Zwar bin ich verwirrt,
seh' ich doch ein Licht.

Sehe ich Superstars,
am Boden sich winden,
und jammernd „Das war' s“,
im Orbit verschwinden.

Die Rechtschreibreformen, 
die werden erblinden,
die vor lauter Normen,
ihre Sprache nicht finden.

Und wenn auch der Dieter
sich auflöst in Luft,
kriegt die Welt neue Mieter
so zart wie ein wie Duft.

Sie werden mit Scheu
die Erde besiedeln
und so lang alles neu,
in Frieden sich wiegeln. 

Auch wenn dann beginnt,
der Zyklus von Neuem,
die Erde gewinnt,
und sie kann sich freuen.

Denn sie hat die Zeit
die Menschen nicht haben,
und ist es so weit,
wird sie sich nicht plagen,

mit all' den Zombies,
die sich Menschen nennen,
und auch überdies
ihren Wert nicht erkennen.

Sie braucht nur zu warten,
bis sie sich vernichten,
um in ihrem Garten,
Schöpfung neu einzurichten. 


Zwei Variationen eines Themas

Es ist ein kleines Träumelein,
das wächst zum großen Traume,
genau so wie ein Bäumelein,
vom Kern gedeiht zum Baume.

Es macht sich breit, das Träumelein,
fragt nicht nach Gut, nach Böse,
schleicht sich in die Gedanken ein, 
von der Vernunft sie löse.

Es ist gewiss ein Keimling nur,
gepflanzt, wie in die Erde.
Doch hinterlässt es seine Spur,
bis es zur Wahrheit werde. 

Eine kleine Variation:

Es wächst ein Traum,
grad' wie ein Baum, 

und setzt sich durch 
bei jedem Lurch.

Macht keinen Sinn,
wo will er hin?

Der Traum wird wahr.
Wie wunderbar.


----------



## Adele (12 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Im Winde

Weil er gern schlichte Wege geht,
der Mensch sich mit dem Winde dreht. 
Doch kommt ein großer Sturm herbei,
dann ist' s vorbei,
dann ist' s vorbei.


----------



## Avor (12 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lied ohne Worte

aus dem Zyklus  “Müll-Heulenkriegel”

Reden um den heißen Brei
artet   oft aus in Geschrei.
Keiner weiß, wieso, warum? 
Am Schluss sind auch die Klugen dumm.  
Da könnte man das Heulen kriegen 
wär´ man nicht  ein Eulenspiegel.
Wenn  alle reden und nichts sagen  
ist´s oportun, man muss nichts wagen
und findet stets an jedem Ort 
mit Sicherheit das rechte Wort.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (13 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch ein Stück aus dem Zyklus "Müll Heulenkriegel"


Menschliches Internet


Das Worldweidnetz ist sehr verzwickt,
und mit Stolperfallen voll bespickt,
worin sich mancher schnell  verstrickt,
und  der Datenfluss wird abgeknickt
worauf  dann gleich der  Server zickt,
und bis der  endlich ist geflickt, 
spielt  das ganze Internet  verrückt.

Vom zähen Datenstrom erdrückt,
der gestaucht, vom Warten eingedickt 
sind die meisten User nicht entzückt,  
weil man ungewollt darin  erstickt
und auf Routen, die zickzack geknickt
oder abgebrochen und zur Not gebrückt,
sanft in eine andere Welt entrückt.

Auch der Rechner nicht mehr richtig tickt,
der Bildschirm voll  mit Quatsch bespickt, 
vor dem der User mit gesenktem Kopf  gebückt, 
andachtsvoll die Brust auf´s  Keyboard drückt, 
er nicht mehr sehen kann, was ihm geglückt,
was den  Provider aber nicht  bedrückt:
Die Rechnung wird trotzdem geschickt.

Auch der Abmahnwalt ist beglückt
weil der Entschlafene   ein großes  “t”  gedrückt.
Das Gesetzbuch hat er schnell gezückt
und gekonnt die Paragrafen rausgepickt. 
“Aha” hat er gesagt, “ das ist geschickt!“ 
Der Richter daumensenkend hat  genickt
und Justicia hat ein Eigentor gekickt, 
denn den  Übeltäter hat es nicht bedrückt,
das Unrecht in das er sich so hart verstrickt.  
Der Ärmste hat das Urteil  nie erblickt.      
Er war beim “t” schon längst erstickt.


Gute Verrichtung!

Avor


----------



## Avor (15 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dankgebet an´s Internet

aus dem Zyklus  “Müll Heulenkriegel” 


Das  Netz der Netze - filigran gestrickelt,
Maschen aus Draht, verzinkt  oder venickelt,
Neuerdings auch  digital und virtuell verzwickelt-
Welten verbindend, die klein und  zerstückelt,
Wissen schaffend,  wo es noch unterentwickelt,
und Menschengeist gezielt  wird  unterdrückelt 
weil der in  Politikerhirnen  nur selten prickelt.

Nur, wenn verlautbart wird und  mit Worten getrickelt
die Wahrheit zerbogen oder  zu Kleinholz zerstückelt,
die zehn Gebote unverständlich werden und verwickelt,
die gesammelten Leichen im Keller niemand  bedrückelt, 
die Richterschaft  vor gestrauchelten  Ehrenmännern bückelt 
und Urteile fällt, die nur für  Kleinhirne scheinbar verzwickelt.

Die Wahrheit findet man in Bild und Ton auf Spulen gewickelt.
Auch im  Internet, wer nach ihr sucht und fleißig  spickelt.
Im Netz der Netze, von Könnern mit Liebe zusammengestrickelt.
Doch Vorsicht vor Ungeziefer, das sich im Gestrüpp  verdrückelt 
und auch vor Würmern und Pferden, die man aus  Troja geschickelt.  
Und besonders vor Dunkelmännerrn mit glatter Visage - oder gepickelt. 



Gute Nacht!

Avor


----------



## Avor (15 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Unrühmliches Finale

aus dem Zyklus  “Müll Heulenkriegel” 

Der Computerlüfter fröhlich brummt
der Bildschirm  mit 60 Hertz  summt.
Oben steht: “Einstweilige Verfügung!”
und,  damit komplett ist die Vergnügung:
Eine Online-Abbuchung von der Bank
und drumherum bestialischer Gestank.   

Traurig  jault Hasso, der  Hund: 
“Warum riecht  Herrchen so ungesund?
Vor einer Woche hat er noch die  Maus geklickt
 Seither hockt er  er vorm Computer, ganz gebückt." 

Da ruft die Katze böse: "Du bist doch verrückt!
Das sieht man doch, dein  Herrchen  ist erstickt
an dem  Müll, den die Maus hat aufgeschichtet
die wird  zur Strafe  von mir jetzt hingerichtet!"

"Es ist doch zum Heulen!"
rufen entsetzt die Eulen
"wir kommen jetzt mit Keulen 
und dann gibt es Beulen!"

 Der Hahn, ganz oben  auf dem Mist
verkündet vor   Zorn,  was Sache ist
Die Hennen picken nickend mit den Köpfen.
Nur Denken geht nicht gut mit leeren  Kröpfen.  

Es schimpft heulend auch  der Igel:
“Warum ist dreckig und verbeult mein Spiegel?
Das ist Betrug, die Welt ist schlecht
Auch der Rasierschaum ist nicht echt."

“Lug und Trug gibt´s allenthalben!”
wissen zu berichten  junge  Schwalben
“Lüge!” meckert eine alte Ziege,
“von der Bahre bis zur Wiege.”

“Quatsch!” ruft eine Eintagsfliege
die im Ohr hockt von der Ziege. 
“Was bringt dich so in Wut?
Mir gefällt dein  Leben gut.”  

Ein gehörntes Rindvieh  schreit:
 “Ochsen,  seid zum Kampf  bereit!
Längst abgelaufen ist die Frist,
wir brauchen  wieder  neuen  Mist!”

“Den kriegst du nicht im Nu,”
erwidert d´rauf die Kuh,
“doch ich glaube immerzu,
den größten Mist  machst du!”

Ein Esel freut sich hinterm Steuer:
“Mensch,  macht die Kiste Feuer,
man muss es  mit Verstand  genießen,
den  ich reichlich habe in den Füßen.”

“Hirnloser  Esel!” ruft böse die   Katze,
die Computermaus noch in der Tatze.
“Mit diesem  Speed wirst du nicht alt!”
Dann klebt sie  mit der Maus auf dem Asphalt 

 Hasso muss jetzt Trauer tragen,
seine Liebsten hat er zu beklagen 
dann erklingt der Grabgesang der Tauben:
“Ein Esel fährt  Auto, man kann es nicht glauben.“

“Hätt´ ich ein Hirn zum Denken,
würde ich´s dem Esel schenken !”
ruft  ein Regenwurm, der nicht mehr lebt,
weil  auch er jetzt auf der Straße klebt.

Dann gibt es einen Knall - was kann das sein?
Das Auto prallte gegen einen Wall aus Stein
Der  Fahrer an Erfahrung reich ins Jenseits geht.
Allein,  für´s Auto ist es schon zu spät. 

“Wir müssen nicht mehr heulen!”
rufen erleichtert nun  die Eulen.
“Wir werfen weg die Keulen, 
denn auch ohne uns gibt´s  Beulen .”

Hasso ist entsetzt und traurig,
er findet es nicht nett und  schaurig.
daß sein Unglück breit getreten wird im Internet. 
Weinend legt er sich in Herrchen´s leeres  Bett.

Nur der  Igel lauthals  weiter flucht,
weil er den Schaum und sein Rasierzeug sucht. 
und weil verdreckt der alte Beulenspiegel: 
“Da kriegt man ja das Heulenkriegel”


Einen schönen Tag allerseits!

Avor


----------



## Adele (22 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Maskiert

Ein Mensch, der etwas auf sich hält,
der wäre gern ein Mensch von Welt.
Er zieht sich eine Maske an,
dass man ihn nicht erkennen kann.

Nicht Furcht und auch nicht Wankelmut,
das wäre für den Ruf nicht gut.
Denn fühlt er sich auch noch so klein,
so wirkt doch gut der schöne Schein.

Denn er weiß wohl, was heute zählt,
nicht Würde, sondern Ruhm und Geld.
Nicht frei und fröhlich wie ein Kind,
gefragt ist der, der stets gewinnt.  

Nach Großem steht des Menschen Sinn: 
Ihr Leute, staunt, wie gut ich bin. 
Lässt er sich dann ganz stolz begaffen,
macht er sich zu der Menschen Affen.


----------



## Adele (23 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Verse 

Verse sind wie flüchtige Wesen.
Kaum sind sie erdacht,
sind sie schon gelesen.


----------



## Adele (24 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Schwur 

Ein Menschenkind, das grad' genesen
von einer Krankheit, die gewesen,
sehr schmerzhaft und nicht angenehm,
machte es sich im Bett bequem.

Er schwor den größten aller Schwüre,
dass es fortan sich nicht gebühre
zu saufen, rauchen, was auch immer.
Geduldig nickt sein Frauenzimmer.

Doch bald der Duft von edlen Tropfen,
jenen aus Trauben, Malz und Hopfen,
in seiner Nase stieg empor.
Die Folgen stellen wir uns vor...

Es kam, so wie es kommen musste:
Der Mensch hinfort gerissen wurde.
Verbleichend konnte er noch hören,
es sei nicht gut, zu früh zu schwören.


----------



## Avor (26 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kalenderspruch der Woche

Früh am Morgen  in den Kaffen
rastlos lungenkranke  Affen pfaffen
und lustlos schlaffe  Laffen gaffen,
wenn  straffe Pfaffen kräftig raffen,
um die klaffen Affen weg zu schaffen.

Gut Qualm!

Avor


----------



## Adele (26 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

noch was Sinnentleertes


Das Geißlein 

Der Wolf ist tot, der Wolf ist tot!
Nun ist das Geißlein ohne Not.
Der Wolf ist tot, der Wolf ist tot!
D' rum macht es sich ein Butterbrot.


----------



## Avor (26 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch was zum Thema:  Sinnentleert

Ein Glückstag und seine Folgen


Im Radio  Tralala - Getingel
nachmittags, so gegen Zwei,
gestört von Telefongebimmel. 
Wer das um diese Zeit wohl sei?

Meinem Mittagsschlaf zu stören 
ich eile hin,  um abzuheben, 
Eine gute  Nachricht war zu hören:
Jemand möchte Geld mir geben.

Wer der Spender sei, hab ich gefragt,
ích sei ein Kind  der tausend  Sonnen 
hat die nette Dame   mir gesagt.    
Den Hauptgewinn hätt´ ich gewonnen. 

Ich, der  vom Gewinnen  nur geträumt?  
Bei Pferdewetten tippte ich vor  vielen Jahren   
Lotto - kein Preisausschreiben habe ich versäumt.
Meine Gewinne aber immer  Nieten waren.

Dreißigtausend hätte ich  gewonnen!
hat  die Glücksfee  mir erzählt.
Ich, ein Freund  der tausend Sonnen  
sei von einem  Glücks-Computer ausgewählt.

Die Adresse  wollte sie und alle  Daten,
auch den Namen, doch das   war mir  nicht geheuer
eine Nummer wählen?  - Ich roch den Braten
Solche Hauptgewinne werden teuer.

Ob im Leben , am Computer oder Telefon 
herrscht Lug und Trug, variabel die  Methode.
Die Täter ungestraft, seit Jahren schon.
Das Recht ist offenbar schon sehr  marode .

Vom Eise befreit, der Frühling kam 
Ich packte meine Walkingstangen,  
doch das Unheil seinen Lauf jetzt  nahm,
Die Lust auf Wandern ist mir schnell vergangen.  

Der Hauptgewinn ist nicht gekommen
Nur eine erbärmliche Rechnung zu mir fand,
die meine Frau ratlos machte und beklommen, 
ein Riesen-Donnerwetter  ist  entbrannt. 

In der Sextelefonitis-Branche ist die Firma bekannt
und bei Kennern, die analoge Liebe verachten,
oder von ihren  Damen  in die Wildnis verbannt,
weil die  es lieber mit richtigen Männern machten.  

Laut Rechnung hätte ich Telefonsex bekommen: 
Ein Pack mit fünfzehn  Einheiten Lustgestöhn vom Band. 
Danach  hätte ich noch  zehn Liveeinheiten genommen 
Die Preise pro Mehrwertsteuer hätte die Dame genannt. 

Fünfhundert Euro und ein paar zerquetsche 
soll ich bezahlen sonst  droht das Gericht.
Meine Alte wütend die Zähne fletschte
und auf mich einschlug mit bösem Gesicht.  

Meine Unschuld wollte ich schwören 
doch sie hielt in ihrem Zorne nicht inne:
Wer nicht fühlen will, soll  hören 
oder so ähnlich, - mir schwanden die Sinne.  




Epilog

Ohne Geld, in der Wildnis einsam und alleine 
die Alte hat mich aus dem Haus geschmissen.
Mit dem Handy  sitz´ ich frierend  da und weine
im nassen Gras - die Nummer müßte ich jetzt wissen


Eine schöne Woche ohne böse Überraschungen

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Etwas anspruchsvolleres aus der Natur.
(nach meiner Verbannung in der Wildnis abgelauscht)


Frühlingsgruß an Adele

Ein Häslein wittert ein Gräslein 
mit seinem schnuckeligen Näslein. 
Du bist der Frühling, sagt das Häslein
und steckt das Gräslein in ein Väslein

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch was aus der Natur....

Entartete Träume 

Ein Fröschelein, das unter Bäumen
saß kürzlich, das begann, zu träumen.
Es träumte ihm, er könnte fliegen,
damit gewiss den Storch besiegen.

Das Fröschelein, das träumte munter,
dann fiel es in den Teich hinunter,
worin der Storch schon auf ihn wartet.
So viel zu Träumen, die entartet.


----------



## Avor (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tiefsinn hoch Quadrat


Ein zartes kleines Würmelein
fällt von einem Türmelein
denn es kam ein Stürmelein
und blies hinweg das Türmelein 


Avor, unbekannter Autor


----------



## Adele (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch mehr Tiefsinn 

Das Würmelein ward nicht begraben,
doch fiel es leider unter Raben.
Die wollten sich am Würmlein laben,
die rabenschwarzen Rabenknaben.


----------



## Avor (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

HAT = höchster anzunehmender Tiefsinn 

Dann kamen des Weg´s  drei Knaben
auf dem Weg nach Oberschwaben,
sie wollten auch was von dem Würmlein haben,
doch die letzten Knochen  fraßen  schon die Raben

unbekannter Autor


----------



## Adele (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Würmelein mit Knochen????????????????????
BIO:  FÜNF


----------



## Avor (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Bio fünf? - Bitte nicht unterbrechen!!!

Nachsitzen für Adele

Schaut im Tal die Rosse  traben 
ruft der Öberhäuptling von den Raben.
Perdeäpfel gibt´s, die will ich  haben
bevor  die Knaben sich d´ran laben.   


Avor (gesenkten Hauptes und Besserung gelobend)


----------



## Adele (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

senk´ noch ein bisschen

Ist das jetzt nun Geschmacksverirrung,
oder bereits schon Sprachverwirrung?
Zumal die Äpfel doch den Spatzen,
gehören, den' mit ohne Tatzen.


----------



## Avor (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Fressen und gefressen werden


Spatzen mit und ohne Tatzen? 
Da lachen selbst die grünen  Katzen
Irrungen  gibt es oft in der  Natur,
verwirrt sind  dann die Menschen nur. 

Hieronymus, ein schwarzer Kater
kniet betend vor seinem himmlischen   Vater:
„Gott, schick mir endlich eine Maus!
Sonst tret´ ich aus der Kirche aus!“

Kaum  war das Gebet gesprochen, 
kam eine Maus zum Beichtstuhl gekrochen. 
Den Herrn Pastor will  sie hier  finden. 
der sie erlösen soll von ihren Sünden. 

Sie sieht  Hieronymus, den schwarzen  Kater 
und ruft: „Willst du entehren dieses fromme  Haus?“  
Mit stockender Stimme ruft sie: „Oh, himmlischer Vater,
wirf diesen  Unmensch aus der Kirche hinaus!“

Doch sie  konnte keine Gnade finden 
Hieronymus hat sie im Beichtstuhl verschluckt.
Dann bat auch er um Vergebung seiner Sünden
und hat sie zur Buße  wieder  ausgespuckt. 

Befreit  von allen seinen  Sünden 
verlangt Hieronymus jetzt eine Ratte, 
doch aus rätselhaften, unerforschten Gründen  
kam ein Krokodil, das Lust auf einen schwarzen Kater hatte.   


Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (27 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Da steht ja gar nix von Abzockern drin. Aber schön ist es trotzdem


----------



## Avor (28 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@Sascha,

die Abzocker sind weiter vorne - oder zwischen den Zeilen, Namen sollen ja nicht genannt werden.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (28 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

ich hab´ nur was ganz ohne Abzocke, dafür aber auch aus dem Tierreich

Der Gipfel

Ein Fröschelein, hat unbesonnen
einst einen Gipfel mal erklommen.
Sein Leben dünkte ihm nun bunter,
doch kam es leider nicht mehr runter.


----------



## Avor (28 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tiere haben keine Abmahnanwälte weil sie das Geld dazu nicht haben.
Deshalb noch etwas:  

Animalisches 

Maulwurfs haben Streit im Bau
die Fetzen fliegen, es geht rund.
Frau Maulwurf  ruft: „Du blöde Sau
halt´  deinen dummen  Mund!"

Er  ist entsetzt und tief beleidigt  
„Ich hab ein  Maul und keinen Mund!“
Die Dame, die sich tätlich und verbal verteidigt :
„Ich hab ein dummes Maul, du blöder Hund!“


Einen friedlichen Abend 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (29 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

das kommt davon...

Die Verwirrung

Nach einem Streit mit seinem Weibe
verwirrt der Maulwurf sucht das Weite.

Marschierte los, ganz unbeirrt,
und hat sich dann im Gang geirrt

So bleibt, wegen zu dunkler Ecke,
auch die Versöhnung auf der Strecke.


----------



## Avor (29 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Versöhnung?


Nein, das ist kein Maulwurfsleben !
Das Weib hat einen Fußtritt ihm gegeben.
Auch das Handgemenge war ihm nicht zum Lachen: 
Er hat Reißaus genommen vor  dem  Drachen 

Vom Weg ist er nicht  abgekommen
einen Umweg hat er nur genommen.
Zur Tarnung, wie so  oft  geübt,
wenn das Eheglück zu sehr  getrübt.

Er hat gefunden  seine  dunkle  Ecke  
und ging hinein zu einem guten Zwecke:
Junge Sexy-Maulwurfdamen zu entzücken, 
sie mit einem Mundkuss zu beglücken.

Gutes Gelingen!

Avor


----------



## Avor (30 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lust auf Lust


Ein  alter  Brauch mit jungen Weibern, 
mit Tatoos auf ihren glattrasierten Leibern.
Herr Maulwurf genießt den flotten Dreier
und bepinselt   selbst gelegte Ostereier.

Handküss´chen hat er auch  verteilt
den Damen, die gepudert und gesteilt
auf der Stange sitzen in dem Etablissement, 
wie man´s nur  in Maulwurfskreisen kennt. 

Mit Puffreis wurde er zum Dank verwöhnt.
Um die Wette wurde dabei laut gestöhnt
Später  gab´s zur Stärkung  Doppelkorn
und das alte Spiel begann von vorn. 

Brunhilda, eine namenlose Hongkongkatze
erkennt  den alten  Maulwurf mit der Glatze
und sieht errötend  was der Lustmolch treibt 
wie er sich eierlegend  Puffreis  einverleibt.  


Ein lustvolles  Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (30 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Heimwärts

Er war erschöpft, der alte Lüstling,
und gab er sich auch gern als Wüstling,
taten ihm doch die Knochen weh,
vor allem der vom großen Zeh.

Auch knurrte ihm langsam der Magen
trotz all dem Popcorn, dass zum Laben
doch nicht zur Sättigung geeignet.
Er hat sich wirklich nicht beneidet.

Doch wollten all' die jungen Damen
nicht kochen für den alten Knaben.
Sie hatten anderes zu bieten,
statt Haushaltsarbeit für die Nieten.

Ein Ei, das wäre wundervoll.
Doch seine Eier waren hohl.
So musste er sich heimwärts trollen,
wegen des Hungers, nicht dem Wollen.


----------



## Avor (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frust nach Lust

Zerbrochene Familienbande 
und hohle Eier, welche Schande. 
Herrn Maulwurf traf der nächst Hieb,
als der Hunger ihn nach Hause trieb

Sein Weib hat schrecklich sich benommen,
als er reuevoll nach Haus gekommen.  
denn Frau Maulwurf  war stockvoll besoffen,
Fußtritte haben vorn und achtern ihn getroffen. 

„Was diese  Furie treibt ist Mord !“
Mit letzter Kraft schleicht  er sich fort 
„Weiber sind so unberechenbar im Suff.
Wenn schon sterben - dann im Puff!“   


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Reue?

Wie lieblich klingt das Wörtchen Reue,
bei Kerlen, die doch stets auf' s Neue,
in fremde Betten treibt die Lust,
natürlich nur aus Männerfrust,

wenn ihre Frauen manchmal nämlich,
sehr zornig sind und unausstehlich,
weil ihre Männer gern klug quatschen,
jedoch sich drücken vor' m Abwaschen,

dafür sich schlagen voll den Magen,
und sich an and're Weiber wagen.
Wenn Treue Dir nicht angenehm,
dann, lieber Maulwurf, stirb mal schön.


----------



## Adele (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Was Anderes Tierisches

Wahre Größe 

Ein Elefant, das glaube mir,
das ist ein selten großes Tier.
Doch eine Maus, so klein und niedlich
für seinen Rüssel ist abträglich.

Er fürchtet sich mit Ach und Graus,
vor winziger und grauen Maus.
D' rum merke Dir, bist Du auch klein:
Groß kannst Du unter Großen sein.


----------



## Avor (3 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch was Tierisch-menschliches:

Ein Stinktier reißt das Fenster auf vor Wut
und schreit hinaus: "Mir stinkt es hier!"
Der Nachbar ruft: "Dir geht´s noch gut -
du bist allein und wir sind vier."

Eine möglichst muffelfreie gute Nacht!

wünscht sich Avor


----------



## Avor (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Osterzeit - denkbefreit


Besinnliches wollte ich zu Ostern dichten
und verraten, wo man bunte Ostereier findet.
Zum Schmunzeln ein paar Tiergeschichten,
doch die Lust dazu mir langsam schwindet.

Ich bin erbost , zu sehen was  passiert 
mit uns´rer wunderschönen Welt.
Wie die Makro-Gier nach Geld grassiert
und die Nano-Zukunft  uns jetzt überfällt. 

Des Menschen  Geist kennt keine Grenzen.
Naturgesetze werden auf den Kopf gestellt.  
Mit neuer Schöpfung wollen Forscher glänzen.
Wer fragt, ob´s  auch dem lieben Gott gefällt?

Sein fein gesponnenes Uhrwerk dreht sich seit Ewigkeiten,
ein Wunder, daß  Leben auch ohne uns Menschen  entstand.
Doch wir sind befugt , noch größere Wunder zu bereiten:   
Gläserne Menschen zu züchten mit zähmbarem Verstand.   

Unendlich  der Erfindungsgeist in Forscherköpfen:
Homo-Genen zu verändern mit Atomen und giftigen  Gasen.  
Polit-Sapiens brutzeln mit Minihirn in rostigen Töpfen
ungenießbare Breie - da lachen ja die Osterhasen.

Solche Rezepte sind mir  nicht  zum Lachen:
Der letzte Schrei ist jetzt der Mensch aus Glas?
Der Schuss geht nach hinten los und das wird krachen!
Dann dürft ihr  fressen den  eigenen Fraß.

Euer Grundgesetzt könnt ihr euch sonstwohin  stecken, 
die Würde des Menschen wird es auch für euch nicht mehr geben.
Ihr solltet  vor Scham eure Gesichter verdecken 
statt  zu gaffen und ausspionieren der Bürger Familienleben.

Terror bekämpfen und damit neuen  anzufachen?
Wo die Menschen  in Frieden und Freiheit leben wollen? 
Da müssen jetzt auch die verkorksten Hühner lachen, 
die in Legebatterien mit Osterhasen Eier legen sollen. 


Besinnliche Osterfeiertage 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wo ? 

Wo sind denn meine Flügel?
Wo hab' ich sie begraben, 
die mich von Schuld und Übel
und Angst hinweg schnell tragen.

Wo ist der Stern, der leuchte
mir hell an trüben Tagen?
Der sollt', so wie mir deuchte,
mir sanft und mild behagen,

und trocknen meine Tränen,
all die, die nie Geweinten,
welche, was zu erwähnen,
doch Furcht und Hoffnung einten.


----------



## Adele (5 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die geplatzte Vermählung

Die Eltern Frosch hatten beschlossen
ihr Töchterlein, ganz unverdrossen  
mit einer Kröte zu vermählen,
die Tochter hatte nicht zu wählen.

Der Kröterich war reich und mächtig,
doch alt, dazu noch grob und hässlich.
Weshalb die Fröschin vor Entsetzen,
sich lieber ließ vom Storche fressen.


----------



## Avor (6 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Drama einer  Hochzeitsnacht
(Wenn die Braut den Bräutigam betrügt)


Die Vermählung schnell ein schlimmes Ende nahm:
Hausfreund Storch  ist in der Hochzeitsnacht gestorben.
Der Fraß, den er unbesehen zu sich nahm ,
war  von Kopf bis Fuß verdorben.

Ruhet sanft! 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (6 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nachwuchs

„Moin , Sin  Sie  des Frollein Morsch?
Ich bin die Fraa vom  doode Storsch 
un bring ihne hier en klaane Borsch.
Wie er heest, da blick isch net ganz dorsch ,
Nenne sie  en halt aafach Schorsch.  

Hoffentlich kriegt er einen Krippenplatz

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (8 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vaterschaftsprobleme 

Entsetzt fragt  Fräulein Morsch:
„Was? Dood is schon de Storsch?
Uff ere Hochzeit gewest e bissi forsch, 
an ere Giftkröt erstickt, die inne morsch?
Un jetz schickt er mer den klaane  Borsch? 
Des is doch  e Meedsche un heest Schorsch.“
„Egal,“ meint d´rauf  die Witwe Storch  
nur wer de Vadder is, is noch net dorsch.    

Schöne Ostern wünschen  alle Störche nebst  verwandtem  Federvieh, - Osterhasen und  andere eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, - gewöhnliche oder außergewöhnliche Schafsköpfe mit ihren ernannten oder selbst ernannten Leithammel, - Stechmücken und Eintagsfliegen,   noch nicht gezeugte oder totgeborene  Bundestrojaner samt ihren Vätern, - Dickhäutern mit und ohne Schatten und alles was  kreucht und fleucht in diesem großen und schon leicht verwildertem Zoo voller Gehimnisse.          

Schöne Ostern wünscht auch Avor


----------



## technofreak (8 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



Avor schrieb:


> Schöne Ostern wünscht auch Avor


wünsch ich dir auch und danke dir ( und Adele und Reinhard) auch für die 
immer wieder erheiternden poetischen Beiträge. Sie bringen immer wieder 
etwas Farbe  in den ansonsten tristen  Alltag der Betrügerein, von denen die 
Hilfesuchenden hier berichten.


----------



## Avor (10 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Europa-Normen

Trostlos fragt ein junger Elefant:
„Was macht mein Rüssel in der Schüssel?“
Als Grund wurde im sogleich genannt:
„Nicht normgerecht" - sagt man in Brüssel. 

Ein Fernsehkoch aus Deutschland fragt:
„Warum werft ihr weg die neue Schüssel?“
Weil der Kommissar  aus Brüssel sagt,
sie sei zu klein für Elefantenrüssel. 




Wundersame Wandlung

aus dem Zyklus

Pflanzzeit - Erntezeit


Ein Kleingärtner mit Hacke und Spaten 
pflanzt  Kartoffel, Salat und Tomaten,
dabei ist ihm ein Missgeschick passiert:
Einen Regenwurm hat er halbiert. 

Ihm wird Angst und bang 
und entschuldigt sich zum Schein.
„Macht nichts, ich war zu lang,
jetzt bin ich auch nicht mehr allein. " 


Epilog

Etwas konfus und außer Kontrolle
kommen sich zwei Regenwürmer in die Wolle.
„Haben sie keine Augen im Kopf?“ schimpft der eine.
„Jetzt  nicht mehr
aber es wundert mich sehr:
Dort wachsen  jetzt vier Beine."


Eine ertragreiche Woche

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (19 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Selbst ist die Würmin

Zwei Regenwürmer liefern sich ein Rennen
um eine Regenwürmin, die sie angegafft.
Doch weil den Würmern schon die Bäuche brennen,
und sie alsbald verlässt die Muskelkraft,

hat sie beschlossen, dass sie mittels Spaten,
des Gärtners vollzieht hurtig ihre Teilung.
Als Liebhaber will sie nur einen Starken. 
Umsonst bleibt für die Herren die Beeilung.


p.s. Meinen herzlichen Dank fuer die verbalen Streicheleinheiten an Technofreak. Positive Resonanz tut doch ab und an richtig gut!


----------



## Adele (19 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wichtigtuer

Menschen, die sich wichtig fühlen,
gießen Wasser auf die Mühlen,
der Gespräche, der Probleme,
dass ein Jeder sich bald schäme,
der ihr Können übersieht,
das die Lösung nach sich zieht.
Kommen groß und breit daher,
faseln klug und erdenschwer,
denn sonst merkt ja jedes Kind,
dass sie doch abkömmlich sind.


----------



## Avor (20 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tot ist die Würmin


Zwischen Frischgemüse und Salaten
hegt Frau Regenwürmin einen  Plan.
Sie bewaffnet sich mit einem Spaten, 
um vierzuteilen den halbierten  Mann.

Weil der hinten, ohne Kopf  nichts sehen kann
und auch nicht hört den Ruf , sich zu beeilen   
bleibt er wo sie ihn nicht kriegen kann:  
In einem Vogelnest, wo man beschließt, ihn aufzuteilen.   

Der  Vordermann  roch gleich den Braten
als er  die Alte kommen sah  mit  Spaten.
Er beschließt, im fremden Garten zu verweilen 
um nicht zu früh dem  Leben zu enteilen. 

Doch der Vogelvater packte ihn oh Schreck,
die  Kleinen  freuen sich „Hurra, er hat ihn!“ 
Nach der Mahlzeit   flog er wieder  weg
und bringt  zum Nachtisch noch die Gattin.  

„Eine Riesenwürmin zum Erquicken!“
Scheußlich im Geschmack!“ meint die Familie.
Ihr Ratten“  - schimpft sie -  „sollt an mir ersticken!“
"Zu fad," - meint die Mutter, "da fehlt noch  Petersilie"

Gute Nachtruhe!

Avor


----------



## Avor (22 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vergilbt und ranzig


Bei allen Frauen weit und breit
war ich als Adonis wohlbekannt.
Nachts und auch zu jeder Tageszeit
sind sie  mir hinterher gerannt.

Alle  haben sie mich angehimmelt 
und nahmen mich vor Wollust in die Arme.
Besonders  Damen, die schon angeschimmelt
verzehrten sich nach meinem Charme.

Sie gaben mir zu essen und zu trinken,
denn ich hatte Schulden und kein Geld. 
In  warmen Kissen durfte ich versinken 
und den Hund ausführen, wenn er bellt.

Die Nachbarinnen schmachtend gafften. 
Auch die  waren nach mir ganz verrückt,
weil ihre Göttergatten es nicht schafften
was mir immer  spielend ist geglückt:

In  verwilderten Gärten Unkraut jäten,
ernten durfte ich alsdann die süßen  Früchte,
nach denen schon die  Nebenbuhler spähten,
besonders aber nach der jungen Nichte.  

Ich wurde verwöhnt wie die Made im Speck   
und durfte mich an prallen Brüsten laben.
Doch eines Tages  war der Zauber weg
als die Damen mir den Abschied gaben.

Was ich hören musste, war nicht nett
als mich ein Schönling hat zur Tür gewiesen:
Ich sei verkommen, blöd und viel  zu fett.
Im Regen sie mich einfach  stehen ließen.

„Ach Alter , laß  trocknen die  Tränen,“
sagt eine junge Frau im Dämmerlicht.
„Auch ich vergehe  vor Traurigkeit  und Sehnen 
 nach dem Mann mit diesem edlen  Gesicht. “

Sie zeigt  ein Foto, ein Jugendbildnis von mir, 
das sie bei der Tante im Papierkorb  gefunden.   
Sie seufzt: „Ach,  wäre dieser Jüngling  jetzt  hier,
mit ihm zu genießen meines Lebens  schönste Stunden!“ 


Schönen Sonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (23 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kampf dem Alkohol


„Das Leben ist so trist und  grau, 
sagt ein Mann zu seiner Frau.
„Das ändert sich,“ sagt sie, „vertrau!“
und öffnet eine Flasche Curacao.

 Der Gatte  denkt: „Schau -  schau,
meine Frau ist  superschlau:
Nach fünf Minuten sind wir beide  blau   
und die Welt ist nicht mehr ganz so grau.“ 

Die schlaue  Gattin wurde blau und blauer,
Nur ihre  Schatten blieben grau und grauer,
als sich in den  Weg stellt eine dicke Mauer
und tiefe Finsternis umfasste sie - oh Schauer.

Den Gatten beschlich nun Angst und Trauer,
als sie zu Boden ging nach kurzer Dauer.
Ihm wurde übel und  im Magen flau und flauer,
auch  auf die  Mauer war er ziemlich sauer.

Das Leben ist so grau und wird noch grauer,
mit lädiertem Weib wird auch der Alltag rauher.   
„Wenn sie  aber tot ist,  weiß sie es genauer:
Sie war sehr schlau,  - jetzt  ist sie schlauer.“


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (24 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Schnäpslein

Ein Schnäpslein hier, ein Schnäpslein dort,
schon ist der dumme Kummer fort.
Die Welt wird bunt, die Lüftchen lauer,
ganz sanft wirkt gar ein Hagelschauer.

Das Leben bekommt eine Note 
von Balsam und Vanilleschote,
von Schaffenskraft und Heldenmut.
Das tut der kleinen Seele gut.

Und wenn die Beine nicht mehr tragen,
geht man zu Bett, fern aller Plagen.
Doch sollte man auch Tiere lieben,
wird man doch stets den Kater kriegen.


----------



## Avor (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Einen Klaren für den klaren Durchblick

Wenn es fehlt an Mut
ist ein  Schnäpslein immer gut.
Nur  im Auto  ist´s entbehrlich.  
Schlechter Durchblick wird gefährlich.

Geht man aber zu den Frauen, 
kann man einem Schnäpslein trauen,
es lockert den Geist des Herren  und enthemmt
auch wenn´s bei ihm woanders klemmt.


Einen schönen Tag mit viel Durchblick

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (25 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Pech

Klemmt der Hose Reißverschluss,
ist schnell vorbei der Lustgenuss.
Doch hilft gut, wie jeder weiß,
hier ein großer Beutel Eis.


----------



## Adele (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zu heiß

Die Sonne strahlte wieder,
der Mensch sang Frühlingslieder
und wärmte seine Glieder.

Doch wurde ihm zuwider,
die Hitze bald, weil bieder 
er trug auch Wams und Mieder.

Der Mensch setzte sich nieder
ermattet, dann verschied er,
durch Hitzestau und Fieber.


----------



## Avor (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tod dem Hitzestau

An Hitzestau und Fieber
zu sterben ist gewiss nicht schön. 
Hätte doch der Ärmste lieber
gebadet  in vereisten Baggerseen.


Gute Nacht - möglichst ohne Hitzewallungen!

Avor


----------



## Adele (26 April 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

oder sich ganz weis´
geschnappt ein großes Eis.........


----------



## Avor (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tanz in den Mai


Das   Einhorn hebt  sein Horn 
um den Frühling einzublasen .
Das Maienlied bläst es von vorn, 
denn hinten nässt es gern den  Rasen.    

Im Frühling überall die  Säfte steigen.
Die Damen ungeahnte Sehnsucht kriegen 
und nach durchtanzten Maienreigen 
schnell in fremden Betten liegen. 

Auch die Herren dürfen  lusterfüllt  genießen:
Interaktiv die Jungen, die Älteren wie immer
Nicht aktiven Herren werden Hörner sprießen. 
Ihre Damen treiben´s meistens  schlimmer.

Wer  nicht merkt , was seine Ungetreue  treibt,
wenn  zu Ende geht der Wonnemonat Mai, 
dem wachsen Hörner, und auch Spott, der bleibt.
Im Juni ziert den lahmen Hirsch  ein Prachtgeweih.


Einen lustvollen   Monat Mai

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Trophäe

Weil ein kleiner Jägersmann,
'nen Hirsch erwischt, so dann und wann,
besitzt er bald in seiner Nähe,
die Hirschgeweihe als Trophäe.


----------



## Avor (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Klügere gibt nach

Wem  abhanden kommt  die gute Laune
und an Mangel leidet die  Befindlichkeit,
der bricht  oft einen Streit vom Zaune,
vorausgesetzt, er  ist zu zweit.


Einen friedlichen Tag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Senior-Member 

Nun bin ich also Senior-Member,
was gut zu meinem Alter passt.
Doch fühl' noch nicht ich den Dezember,
des Lebens und der Greisin Last.

Des Alters Weisheit auch noch nicht,
wenn schon so manches Zipperlein.
Auch groß mein Zorn aus mir noch bricht, 
statt altersmüd' und klitzeklein.

Da reiß' ich lieber schräge Witze,
anstatt recht würdig auszuseh' n,
treff' sicher jede üble Ritze,
und bleibe besser unbequem.


----------



## sascha (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum offiziellen Foren-Senioren


----------



## Avor (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

An Adele 

Verzeih, Adele,  ich bin ein Tor,
daß ich Dir huldigte  zum Herrn Senior,
weil ich nicht wußte was ein Member ist
und Du auch schon Seniorin bist.

Für eine Seniorina hab ich Dich gehalten
und jetzt zählt man Dich schon  zu den den Alten?
Bei Deinem Schwung , dem Geist  und dem Elan   
man nur als Quell der Weisheit gelten kann. 

Den Herrn Member nehme ich zurück vor Scham  
wie ich Dich bei der Beförderung respektlos nannte. 
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dummer User-Trottel darauf kam ,
vielleicht, weil ich das Forums-Ranking noch nicht kannte. 

Ich will jetzt googeln, was in  deutsch ein Member ist.
countern und searchen,  wann  Du wieder aufgestiegen  bist.
Dann werd´ ich alter Knacker auch die junge und verrückte Sprache kennen
und Dich dann Frau Seniora Obermember nennen.  



Mit untertänigstem Gruß!

Avor, Forumspoet o.b. B.


----------



## Adele (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Memberine

Member oder Memberine,
Zuckerbrot und Apfelsine,
Senior oder Signorina,
sind zuletzt nur Trallala.

Sind es doch nur ein Paar Zahlen
sachlich und nicht ausgefallen,
Kommentare, durchgezählt,
bis zum Senior man gewählt.

Und hast du davon fünfhundert,
bist du bald darob verwundert,
dass du plötzlich aufgestiegen,
und dich kannst in Glorie wiegen.

Ist geschrieben auch manch' Unsinn
zählt der Zähler weiterhin,
wenn du schriftlich von dir gibst,
was du ablehnst oder liebst. 

Das ist fast wie bei Beamten,
die ganz fest den Schreibtisch halten,
automatisch höher steigen,
im Gehalt, was zu beneiden. 

And' re müssen Tasten quälen,
oder können nicht auswählen,
was sie einst für sich gewollt.
Hauptsache, der Rubel rollt. 

p.s. Meinen Dank an die Vorredner-Herren für die netten Glückwünsche für diese ungeahnte Ehre, die letztlich nur aus einem gewissen Schwafel-Bedürfnis resultiert.

und, lieber Avor: Was heißt denn o. b. B.?


----------



## Avor (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

" ... was heißt o.b.B?" 

Ohne besondere Bedeutung

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor.

Ich hab´ auch eine Abkürzung: D.h.e.K. Umgangsprachlich übersetzt: Du hast einen Knall. Wenn in diesem Thread jemand "bedeutet", dann bist Du das ja wohl! Und das ohne jedwege weitere Deutung.


----------



## Avor (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Große Knall

Einen Knall? Das wagt die Memberine mir zu sagen?
Wenn man sich selber auf die Schippe nimmt?
Nur, weil ich vergaß, danach zu fragen,
wo die Ironie-Smilies zu finden sind?

Doch wichtigere Dinge mich heute  beschäftigen:
Wie nennt man mich, wenn ich fünfhundert Postings geschafft?
Alter Member? Bitte nicht , das will ich  hier  bekräftigen!
Einen Titel mit Würde bitte, strotzend vor Kraft und Saft,
egal, wie lange es dauert, ob sich die Welt dann noch dreht
Wie wär´s mit "Außerordentlich bestallter Unterforumsoberpoet" ? 


In froher Erwartung!

Avor! 
Forumspoet von Sascha´s Gnaden (°smilie°)


----------



## Adele (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Meister der Verse 

Außerordentlich bestallter Unterforumsoberpoet?
Welch' seltsamen Wege unsere Sprache doch geht,
und züchtet gar üble Begrifflichkeiten,
die doch so langsam zum Grübeln verleiten.

Hast Du endlich geschafft der Postings fünfhundert,
wofür jeder dich sicher erschaudernd bewundert,
wirst du sicher zum „Meister der Verse“ gekürt,
was Dir für Dein Schaffen ganz deutlich gebührt. 

Dann schwebst Du in unerreichbaren Sphären,
und wirst vielleicht jedem Audienz nur gewähren, 
der erfürchtig blass über Dein Können sich wundert.
Doch gilt bis dahin: Schreib erst mal fünfhundert.


----------



## Avor (22 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

In der Kürze liegt die Würze

Ach, Adele, Ich könnt´s sogar bis Tausend schaffen,
Fragmente dichten,  ohne zu erschlaffen 
Man müßte  doch nur straffen und den Blödsinn  teilen,
in dünne Worte oder kurze Zeilen.
Fünfzig Postings ergäben danach  ein Gedicht
Doch nein, - Betrug! Ich behalte mein Gesicht.

Obgleich ich Dir gerne auf die Schnelle   
freimachen würde die Poeten-Stelle,
denn auch Deine Werke sind nicht ohne, 
und ich nicht gern alleine throne  
auf der Planstelle als Oberforumsunterpoet
Für die nächste Beförderung ist´s nie zu  spät.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Unerfüllbare Hoffnungen

Wenn ich ein Mensch wär,“ grunst wenig glaubhaft eine dumme Sau, 
„dann wär´ ich reich, ein Edelmann,  vielleicht auch seine Frau.
In höchsten  Kreisen, mit Macht und Einfluß ließ ich flattern meine  Scheine.  
Doch die wollen mich nicht dort,  sie hätten  schon genügend Schweine“


Schönen Feierabend wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (4 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schweinische Größe 

Ein Schwein, das laut nach Größe strebt, 
und doch nicht weiß, wie lang es lebt,
wie schnell es wird zum Schweinebraten,
und Schinken, die dem Koch geraten,

ganz zart und schmackhaft, sollte wissen:
Man wird gewiss nicht lang vermissen,
sein grunzend schweinisches Benehmen,
wenn fehlt das Hirn in Speck und Sehnen.


----------



## Reinhard (9 Juni 2007)

*Blicke*

Ach wie mich dieses Wetter erbaut
die Damen zeigen wieder Haut,
vom Rocksaum bis zur Oberweite
von vorn, von hinten, von der Seite.

Die Sonne lacht, man ist verschwitzt,
jedoch als Mann lacht man verschmitzt
über den Ein- und Aus- und Durchblick.
Wenns kälter wird, ist aus das Glück...


----------



## johinos (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: Blicke*

Doch frag' den Elefanten wie die Biene,
wenn immer nur die Sonne schiene,
wenn immer auch des Rockes Saum
fast Höhe hätte wie ein Baum,

wer würde dann an allen Plätzen,
dies' Glück überhaupt noch wüsst' zu schätzen?
So, Reinhard, raus, raus in die Felder,
denn bald, zu bald, wird es schon wieder kälter!


----------



## Avor (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Hauch von Sex

Sie hat Beine, so  hoch  wie ein Baum 
Oben umhüllt von sündhaft teurem Saum,
in Pink gefärbt, um Banalitäten  zu verstecken,
damit sensible Männer nicht erschrecken. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ritt in den Sonnenuntergang

In den Sonnenuntergang zu reiten, unbeschwert, 
wurde zum neunzigsten  Geburtstag mir beschert.
Mit einer Leiter bestieg ich das edle Pferd,
aus bestem Geblüt, von Kennern verehrt. 

Doch  weil ich  zu fett bin  und gut genährt,
war ich beim Pferd  nicht allzu  begehrt.
Es hat sich aufgebäumt und wild gewehrt.
Solch ein  Benehmen zum Gruße? - Unerhört! 

Fluchend hab´ ich mich beim Pferd  beschwert .
Dann lag ich samt Leiter zappelnd auf der Erd´,
im Sonnenuntergang, von diesem Vieh  entehrt -
Spott und  Schadenfreude hat es mir  beschert.    

Zornig  rief ich“ „Unerhört!“
Doch das Pferd hat das nicht sehr gestört. 
Sein Hinterteil  hat es   mir respektlos  zugekehrt,
damit es vorn mein Schreien  nicht mehr hört.

Eine Brotzeit hat sich dann der blöde Gaul gewährt.
Zwei  Eimer Haferbrei und mein Einstands-Zuckerli verzehrt.
Ich sei ein Depp, wurde ich von oben herab belehrt
und über den Umgang mit Pferden aufgeklärt:

„Einen echten Reiter braucht  ein edles  Pferd,
der mit Kraft die Sporen gibt, wie sich´s gehört.
Mit dem fliege ich zur Sonne, denn nur er ist es  wert!
Oder in den Himmel, wenn ihm danach begehrt.“ 

„In die Hölle mit Dir!  Sonnenuntergang? - Ich bin empört!
Dir  hat man  das Reiten auf einem Holzpferd gelehrt?
Du alter Trottel  hast mir das Gallopieren  erschwert:
Ein Pferd am Schwanz zu ziehen ist verkehrt!"


Guten Ritt!

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Von wegen Sonnenuntergang...


*Und nun: Das Wetter...*

Da war doch was? Ha'm wir nicht Juli?
Oder gar Sommer oder wie?
Doch Tief um Tief schleppt wie ein Kuli
nur Regen ran. Bis an die Knie.

Und immer heißts nur "wolkig" oder "heiter"
Ach was. Der Wetterfrosch, er lügt.
Die Wolkenfront wird immer breiter.
Schaut doch zum Himmel. Das genügt.

Schon wieder: Regen prasselt auf das Dach
es donnert und die Blitze blitzen.
Es gießt und gießt und läßt nicht nach.
Drum bleib ich hier vorm Bildschirm sitzen.


Ihr auch?


----------



## Avor (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Auf der Suche nach dem wahren Ich

aus dem Zyklus „Tierisch menschlich“


"Wenn ich ein Mensch wär ", fragt ein kluges Pferd,
" könnt´  ich  dann auch auf meinem Rücken sitzen?
 Mit vier Beinen?  Oder ist es umgekehrt?   
Wer   würde dann an meinem  Hintern schwitzen?

"Wenn ich ein Mensch wär mit Verstand", 
gackert eine  Henne aus der Dritten  Welt,
"dann würd´ ich Eier legen  für das  Vaterland.
Für Frieden und Freiheit - und  für Geld."

"Wenn ich  Mensch wär´,“ brummt ein böses  Reptil,
 wär ich ein  König und hätte  ein einziges  Ziel:
Ich würde   in einem Palast auf einem  Throne  sitzen 
und zum Wohle der Menschheit mein Gift verspritzen."

„Wenn ich ein Mensch wär´, säß ich jetzt nicht hier“,
ruft vom Dach ein   kleines, dummes  Täuble.
„ In der Politik wär´  ich ein großes Tier!“
Der Vater ruft: „Du hast doch was am Schräuble!“ 

Ein Hahn kräht  von hohem Niveau:
„Als Mensch würde ich diese Partei nicht  wählen.
Die  stinkt und  ganz beschissen   ist  das Stroh,
Den Misthaufen kann ich niemand  empfehlen ."

"Wenn ich ein Mensch wär", denkt eine einfallslose   Gans,
"dann wär ´ich reich, auch mein Gefieder wäre anders.
Meine Söhne hießen Otto, Balduin und Hans,
und ich hieß  ´Gräfin  von und Durch Einanders´".

„Wenn ich ein Mensch wär “ ruft eine junge Waldameise"
Ich könnte  zwitschern, bellen, jodeln, ganz allein“  
„Nein!“ zwitschern  die Alten, wir jodeln auf unsere Weise!  
 Wir wollen keine Menschen sein!“ 

Schönen Sonntag!

Avor


----------



## Adele (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das Wetter

Dem Wetter, ach, dem Armen,
gibt man für Vieles Schuld,
ganz ohne ein Erbarmen
und voller Ungeduld.

Mit Kopfschmerzen sich plagend
verweist der Mensch auf' s Tief,
auch wenn zuvor am Abend 
der Wein in Strömen lief.

Wenn Sturm und Regenschauer,
das Auto fluten ließen,
wäre gewiss es schlauer,
mal das Verdeck zu schließen.

Ob drohendes Gewitter,
ob heiß die Sonne lacht,
der Mensch, und das scheint bitter,
lebt nur, was er d' raus macht.


----------



## sascha (29 Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Und immer wieder schön, Ihr Lyriker


----------



## Avor (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Mein Wetter Online


Als ich im Mondlicht  ging zum Badesee
überraschte mich der erst Schnee. 
Von Norden kam noch  eine frische Brise,
weiß bedeckt war schnell  die grüne Wiese.

Wild entschlossen dreh ich trotzdem  meine Runden,
Später  hab´ ich meine Kleider nicht gefunden
dann kam es aber noch viel schlimmer:
Auch mein Fahrrad fand ich nimmer. 

Wimmernd saß ich nackt im Schnee,
festgefroren war mein  großer Zeh,
am Badesee in einer  Sommernacht,
ein Depp, der solchen  Unsinn macht.

Online Wetter nicht gelesen 
auf den Wetterbericht gespuckt 
der doch immer falsch gewesen ,
jetzt hab´ ich nur noch  dumm geguckt.

Doch  Hoffnung mich nun  überfällt:
Ich seh die Sonne , die den Schnee erhellt.
In ihren Strahlen werden enden meine Qualen.
Doch das Lehrgeld darf ich selbst bezahlen. 

Die Moral von der Geschicht:
Traue Sommernächten nicht!
Geh nicht an einen Badesee,
wenn die Wetterfrösche melden Eis und Schnee!

Bessere Sommertage

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (1 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Wetterfrosch

Der Wetterfrosch, mein Lieber,
verließ schon längst die Leiter.
zu mühsam, so befand er,
und blickt inzwischen weiter.

Besieht aus höchsten Höhen,
mit Satelitenauge,
das unstete Geschehen
aus Wolken, Sturm und Flaute.

Und gibt sein Wissen weiter,
bringt Freude und Verdruss.
Doch hat er, leider, leider,
auch weiter keinen Einfluss.


----------



## Reinhard (8 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

*Wenn...

*Wenn das Handy spamvoll klingelt,
oder der Bus zum "Hauptpreis" tingelt,
der Webnepp-Preis hellschwarz auf grau,
dann mach dich hier im Forum schlau.

Wenn dich Onlinehändler prellen,
Telefonterroristen dich quälen
oder auch Ungeziefer auf der Platte:
Dann stehst du bald hier "auf der Matte".

Wenn da dann da bist, erstmal lesen:
Die Regeln und ist schon mal gewesen,
und ward beschrieben, was dich verzagt.
Dann ist mit Klarheit hier gefragt.

Wenn dir dann allgemein erfahren sei
wie's steht, dann frag nicht im Detail.
Das steht uns auch gar nicht anheim,
drauf mach dir selber einen Reim!


----------



## Avor (18 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Alle Tage wieder


Auf den Zwetschenbäumen reifen  Zwetschen,
die Raben  schon vor Lust die  Zähne fletschen.
doch die Sommertage gehen viel zu schnell vorüber:
Auch am Abend  wird es wieder früher trüber.

Regenwolken ziehen über´s Land:
Die Menschen schimpfen: „Allerhand!“
Auch in der Tierwelt ist man nicht begeistert
wenn man im  Schlamm wird eingekleistert. 

“Nur noch Tiefdruck!“   schimpfte eine  Maus,
als sie  vor  Kälte zitternd flüchtete ins Haus
und flugs  in ihr Verderben rannte,
weil sie nicht den Hochdruck uns´rer Katze kannte.  

Die Natur nimmt auch bei Regen  ihren Lauf, 
und  die  Maus nimmt ungern es in Kauf
daß ihre Tage nun sehr schnell zu Ende gehen.
Wie´s weitergeht“, denkt sie,  „das wird man sehen“.

Zufrieden mit sich und dieser  Welt ist nur die Katze,
sie leckt genußvoll nach der Mahlzeit ihre Tatze.
während auf dem Zwetschenbaum die Zwetschen faulen
und auch die Raben über´s schlechte Wetter maulen.


Ein sonniges Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (20 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Von Raben und Fliegen 

Die Raben zählen wirklich zu den Faulen,
wenn sie auf Zwetschenbäumen über' s Wetter maulen.
Sie könnten sich doch mal für mich verbiegen,
und fressen rasch der faulen Zwetschen Fliegen.

Sie wären sicher dazu in der Lage,
mich zu befreien von der Fliegenplage,
die wolkenartig meinen Obstkorb überfällt,
wo sie sich lustvoll schmatzend bald aufhält.

Und produziert schnell neue kleine Kinder,
von Drosophila, so, als wäre es bald Winter,
die gierig schau' n, mit ihren roten Augen,
wie sie am besten mir mein Obst aussaugen. 

Doch weil ich nicht die Raben kann bezahlen,
und sie sich weigern, mir zu lindern meine Qualen, 
die mich befallen bei dem Anblick fauler Früchte,
sinniere ich, wie ich die Brut vernichte.   

Und rachedurstig greife ich zum Netze,
dem Feinmaschigen, gedacht einst für die Wäsche,
verpacke Kiwis, Trauben und auch Birnen,
vergesse nicht, das Ganze zuzuzwirnen.

Genüsslich schaue ich, wie sehr sie ringen,
das Netz verzweifelt mühend zu durchdringen.
Doch können sie nur auf der Oberfläche lungern.
Welch Glücksgefühl! Jetzt müssen sie verhungern.


----------



## Avor (20 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Müsli zum Nachtisch gefällig?

Reifes Obst, welch ein Entzücken,
Es freuen sich die Wespen  und die Essigmücken. 
Hungrig kommen sie herbeigeeilt in  Schwärmen.
als  das Obst bereits im Topfe zum Erwärmen.
Später  rufen sie  im Chor: „Wie schade -
jetzt werden wir gekocht zu Marmelade.“

Auf den Bäumen hocken   Raben.
die  sich an faulen Zwetschen laben.
Drinnen  duftet köstlich  es  nach Marmelade -
im Kochtopf tröstet schwitzend eine  Made
trostlose  Wespen und fieberkranke  Essigfliegen,
die in diesem  Zustand nie mehr  Kinder kriegen:

"Habt keine Bange,
es dauert nicht lange!
Das ist normal und auch die Hitze muss  sein,
denn mit uns wird dieser Mus besonders fein.

Reiche Ernte!

Avor


----------



## Adele (20 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leckeres, so süß und labend,
bringt Erbrechen Dir am Abend.


----------



## Avor (21 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Liebe Adele:

Der Brechreiz kam mit Macht,
nicht nur am Abend, auch in der Nacht.

Immer noch etwas gebrochen

grüßt Avor


----------



## Adele (22 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor

Hoffentlich nicht zu gebrochen....., vor allem nicht Dein Gedichteschreibefinger.....

Wider Insektenteilchen in meiner Marmelade

Süßes Mus mit Fleischeinlage
ist zuweilen nicht das Wahre. 
Und der Zusatz von Chitin,
biegt es auch nicht wirklich hin.

Filigran sind Fliegenbeinchen
Flügel und diverse Teilchen,
Madenspeck und Panzerstückchen
und vom Wespenblut ein Schlückchen.

Ist auch alles zart und zierlich
und bisweilen recht manierlich,  
brauch' ich selbst auf meinem Brötchen,
nicht einmal drei Mückenpfötchen,

weil sie den Geschmack verderben.
Soll der Aufstrich schmackhaft werden,  
liegt doch das Geheimnis nur 
in der guten Rezeptur.


----------



## Adele (25 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Es bimmelt

Es bimmelt wie ein Dringlichkeitsgesuch,
ich hechte aus der Dusche schon,
tropfnass bedeckt nur mit einem Tuch,
über Kabel stolpernd zum Telefon.

Ist meinem Sohn etwa etwas geschehen,
der gerade noch in der Schule sitzt?
Oder ist es, ganz ruhig besehen,
die Redaktion, die im Terminwust nun schwitzt?

Aber nein, es ist ein freundliches Stimmchen,
das mir jetzt verspricht einen Riesengewinn,
wenn ich drück' Taste eins nur ein kleines bisschen.
Vor Freude schmelze ich schon ganz dahin.

Vor Freude über meine dämliche Eile,
über die Nachbarn, die meine Blöße begaffen,
während ich triefend am Telefon weile,
schon wieder mache ich mich zum Affen.


----------



## Adele (29 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leicht verstört 

Verstört steh' ich auf weiter Flur.
Wo sind denn die Poeten nur,
die Dichterfürsten denn geblieben,
verschollen gar auf Wolke sieben? 

Den Rechner an, ich sitz' davor,
find' weder Reinhard noch Avor.
Haben die Kerle mich vergessen,
oder sind sie nur auswärts essen?

Ich warte ungeduldig schon 
auf Beide und Inspiration.
Schreibt wieder Verse, denn mitnichten
will ich hier ganz alleine dichten!


----------



## Avor (29 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kein Grund zur Trauer

Ach wie einsam fühlst Du Dich, Adele?
Dir fehlen Dichterfürsten für die Seele?
Doch mit großer Kunst kann ich nicht dienen:
Der Gott der Weisheit ist mir noch nicht erschienen. 

Dummes Zeug nur habe ich geschrieben  
und  leider allzu oft auch übertrieben.
Zur Wolke Sieben dürfen  nur die wahren Dichter  eilen ,  
und mit Hirnschmalz dichtend bei den Englein weilen.

Ich bleibe hier und schreibe   lieber dumme Zoten,
und verbrenne mir auch gerne mal die  Pfoten.
Ich verspreche hier und heute , Dir ewig treu zu bleiben
und wenn Du willst auch jeden Unfug mit Dir treiben.


Gruß und Kuss!

Avor


----------



## Reinhard (29 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ach Adele,
auch wenn ich mich oftmals stehle
aus dem Dichters Lehen.
Du wirst's verstehen:

Nicht jeder Reim hat einen Wert.
Reimt man diskret ists auch verkehrt.
Und reimt man klar und unverblümt und offen
kann man auf Freunde nicht mehr hoffen...

Mit Ironie satirisch klausuliert
gereimt: "Ob's wer kapiert?
Man weiß es nicht.
Nur ein Gedicht...

Das ist ja auch denn das Problem.
Die Dummen sind unangenehm.
Und voller Zweifel sind die Schlauen.
Wem kannst du trauen?

Oder nicht?
Es ist ja nur...

...nur ein Gedicht


----------



## Reinhard (29 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Auch wenn ein Doppelpost bloss kostenlos
ich werds nicht los...


----------



## Adele (30 August 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wertvoll 

Was grämt Ihr Euch, ihr lieben Dichterfreunde,
ob es denn gut und richtig wertvoll sei,
was wir geschrieben, gestern, morgen, heute.
Sollt' es nicht sein uns einfach einerlei,

wenn lesen die Gedichte Männer und auch Frauen,
ob sie das Klare und die Ironie verstehen,
gleich, ob es sind die Dummen oder Schlauen,
ob sie die Welt in uns' rem Licht besehen?

Für jedes Töpfchen gibt es einen Deckel.
So sagt ein altes Lied, das ich einst hörte.
Versteht mich manchmal auch nur Nachbars Teckel,
so war' s doch einer, den mein Vers betörte. 

Gedichte müssen sprudeln immer wieder,
fatal, wenn sie versteckt in uns' ren Köpfen blieben.
Und weiß gewaschen setzen wir uns nieder,
statt weise einfach da, auf Wolke sieben.


----------



## Adele (4 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Beutelschneider

Die Beutelschneider hat es stets gegeben,
nicht erst in den verflixten Technik-Zeiten.
Umgarnen lassen wir zu gern uns eben,
zu leichtsinnigem Handeln unbedacht verleiten. 

Des einen Dummheit ist des And' ren Freude,
des einen Gier, die macht den And' ren heiter.
Betrügen ist ganz einfach, liebe Leute,
die Lust an Schnäppchen macht uns geistlos, leider.

Ob es der Teppichhändler ist, der an der Türe,
den echten „Perser“ offeriert unglaublich billig,
und dabei leistet uns die allergrößten Schwüre, 
der Echtheit halber, wie schnell sind wir willig.

Oder das Auto, das so frisch poliert uns anblinkt, 
und doch so preiswert ist, wer hätte das gedacht.
Beglückt wird schnell gekauft, was günstig wirkt,
und doch verrostet, plötzlich, über Nacht. 

Auch, wenn wir glauben, dass wir Reibach machen,
per Anruf oder Knopfdruck sollten wir bedenken,
dass jede Zeit doch bietet wunderbare Chancen,
für den Betrug, doch nichts ist zu verschenken.


----------



## Adele (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wieder mal Lust auf etwas Unsinn ?????????

Ein Job

Die Katzofische und die Vogelfanten,
die reisen zu den Onkeln und den Tanten,
und kommen auch beim Opa zu Besuch.
Als Löwenwurm nagt der am Hungertuch,

weil er vom Fernseh' n stets bekommt Absagen
das schlägt auch Oma Gnuhuhn auf den Magen.
Doch Nachbar Wieselpferd geschickt beteuert,
wenn er vielleicht beim Callcenter anheuert,

das ihm gehört, vergaß ich zu erwähnen,
kriegt er 'nen Job. Und unter Freudentränen
stimmt Opa zu, und fängt gleich an zu proben,
mit seiner Stimme preisen und zu loben.

verkauft bald Betten für die Eselsratten,
und für die Ziegenkühe auch Gymnastikmatten.
Und selbst der Krokogeier kann er noch betören,
dem Lied der Lameule zuzuhören.



Fällt den Herren der Schöpfung dazu etwas ein?


----------



## Adele (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hommage

An Aka-Aka eine kleine Homage,
für seine zielsicher agierende Nase,
mit der er energisch Abzocke aufspürt,
und offen aufdeckt, was sich nicht gebührt. 

Wenn auch manchmal frustriert die Netze durchwühlt,
das Chaos erforscht, keineswegs unterkühlt,
mit seiner Recherche, ganz unumwunden,
den Finger prompt legt in offene Wunden,

selbst wenn es die Bösen begrenzt int' ressiert,
dass er in Grauzonen gern beständig agiert,
ist er doch mit einer von denen, die zeigen:
Man kann durch Wissen auch Schlimmes vermeiden.


----------



## Avor (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch ein Job


Opa Löwenwurm am Hungertuch
verschlingt mit Gier  ein gutes Buch
das Oma Gnuhuhn  nicht mehr mag
weil sie  den ganzen lieben langen Tag
auf dem dicken Buch mit ihrem nackten Hintern  saß
und nur widerwillig vorn die letzte  Seite fraß. 

Das Werk hieß „Schönheit unter Beuteltieren“,
Auf dem  Kopf oder Ähnlichem  zu balancieren,
damit der krumme Rücken wieder straff sein sollte    
weil sie den Gnuhuhn-Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen  wollte.
Ein Ganzkörperlifting wurde auch  empfohlen,
doch das half bisher  nur mittelgroßen  Haferdrohlen.    

Opa Löwenwurm am Bildschirm  böse  grunste:
„Was will mit Schönheit die Verhunste,
mit ihrem After-Face und  krummem Rücken?
Nur einen Bandwurmlaffen  kann die noch entzücken!
Als Callgirl kann sie unbesehen mich ernähren
oder ehrlich sich im Internet bewähren: 
Als Antisexobjekt und Vogelscheuche 
Brechmittel gegen Spam und Würmerseuche. 
Trojanerpferde werden ergreifen die Flucht, 
dann herrscht wieder  Ordnung, Sauberkeit und Zucht!

Die Krokoratten, Kotzofische  und die Eselsgeier
sollen in der Hölle legen ihre krummen Eier.
Die Politochsen und  die Ziegenkühe 
mögen  ersparen sich die Liebesmühe.
Bei Ebay gibt´s gebrauchte Hirngymnastikmatten  
an denen ihre Vorgänger schon Freude hatten.        

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Richtigstellung aus gegebenem Anlass:

Im vorhergehenden Werk "Noch ein Job" sind unter Politochsen nicht 
Polit-Ochsen gemeint, sondern die gefürchteten Poli-Toxen, die sich neuerdings im Internet breit machen und das friedliche Zusammenleben aller 
dort ansässigen Arten gefährden. 

gez. Avor


----------



## Adele (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Poli-Toxen

Ach die bösen Poli-Tochsen
sich benehmen wie die Ochsen,
während sie bei Tische lungern,
so, als würden sie verhungern

vor der reich gedeckten Tafel,
üben sie sich in Geschwafel,
dass sie nicht genug bekommen.
Das wär' ihnen unbenommen,

wenn von ihrem großen Kuchen
auch der Mausbär dürft' versuchen.
Doch dem bleiben nur die Krümel.
Das, ihr Tochsen, ist von Übel..


----------



## Avor (5 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Polit-Ochsen

Wenn die Poli-Toxen auf den Proxy-Servern proxen,
dann staunen abends selbst  die größten Ochsen,
und etwas später, in der Frühe,
dann staunen auch die Kühe.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (6 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Toxen und Ochsen

Die Kühe staunen über Poli-Toxen,
weil die so dumm sind wie die Ochsen.
Und außerdem, sind sie, so nebenbei,
verwöhnten Kühen gänzlich einerlei.

Bei Toxen und auch Ochsen Lust nicht lohne,
denn schließlich sind sie beide „unten ohne“,
nicht leidenschaftlich wie des Nachbars Stier.
Die Kuh von Welt trinkt lieber dann ein Bier.


----------



## Avor (8 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sprachlos

aus dem Zyklus „Das Schweigen der Ölgötzen“


Wenn  straffe  Affen Waffen schaffen,
die klaffen  Laffen  wortlos gaffen
und hinterlassen Berge voller Merge,
wenn  die Mauern in den Kaffen klaffen  
in denen  schlaffe   Pfaffen  raffen:
Särge für die  verstummten  Zwerge. 

Epilog

Es dampft die Kacke 
how how how?
Zickezacke - zickezacke
wouw wouw wouw!


Frohes  Wochenende!


----------



## Adele (8 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Inhaltlich eine etwas andere Umsetzung vom treffsicheren wouw, wouw, wouw..

Sankt Martin

Es riecht nach Herbst, die Nächte werden länger,
die Gänsen schnattern langsam bang und bänger,
zum Ende ihres Lebens lange nicht bereit, 
doch bis Sankt Martin ist es nicht mehr weit.

Die Kinder tragen stolz ihre Laternen,
zum Martinsfeuer, um sich dort zu wärmen
und lauschen brav des heil' gen Mannes Worten,
der Menschlichkeit umwirbt an allen Orten,

und fordert auf, sein Hab' und Gut zu teilen,
und bei den Armen, Schwachen zu verweilen.
doch passt dies nicht zur Wirklichkeit im Leben,
wo Kleine geben und die Großen nehmen.


----------



## Adele (11 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Interessenkonflikt 

So wie es ist, so ist' s verkehrt,
beklagte jüngst ein müdes Pferd,
das, angespannt vor einer Karre,
behindert war durch die Kandarre,

als es verzehrte seinen Hafer,
dazu begafft von einem Gaffer, 
der ihm auf seine Muskeln starrte
als ob er Leistung gleich erwarte. 

Ich schufte hier, d' rum hab' ich Futter,
das wäre sicher auch in Butter,  
sinniert' das Tier, das mit Behagen,
sein Frühstück schaufelt in den Magen,

wenn ich hier nicht gefangen wäre,
und sicher werd' zur alten Mähre.
Und nicht vergönnt ist mir die Freiheit,
als starker Hengst mit reichlich Freizeit,

zu galoppieren über Felder. 
Doch halt, dann müsste ich ja selber,
bald mühsam suchen mir mein Essen, 
und darauf bin ich nicht versessen.

Auch fehlt' es mir am warmen Stalle,
d' rum bleib' ich lieber in der Falle,
beschloss der Gaul, als er geseh' n,
dass Freiheit ist oft unbequem.


----------



## Adele (13 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

bezieht sich auf dies hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48201

Die blaue Pille 

Die blaue Pille ist ein Renner
das weiß gewiss auch jeder Spammer,
der Verse schmiedet, welch ein Graus.
Da schüttelt sich sogar die Maus

vor diesem herben Sprachverfall,
der greift ins Netz und überall,
wo Mann nicht achtet groß auf Liebe,
sondern befriedigt seine Triebe.

Doch gibt' s beim Mann nicht nur die Lenden,
auch ein Gehirn, was zu verwenden.
D' rum gehen diese Reime lose,
wie zu erwarten, in die Hose.


----------



## sascha (14 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



> Richtigstellung aus gegebenem Anlass:
> 
> Im vorhergehenden Werk "Noch ein Job" sind unter Politochsen nicht
> Polit-Ochsen gemeint, sondern die gefürchteten Poli-Toxen, die sich neuerdings im Internet breit machen und das friedliche Zusammenleben aller
> dort ansässigen Arten gefährden.



Na, so schlimm sind sie Gott sei Dank nicht, dass wir sie wirklich fürchten müssten. Eher schon die Juri-Toxen  Nein, wir können uns schon ganz gut wehren - und sei es nur, um die geliebte Lyriker-Ecke auf alle Ewigkeit zu erhalten. So, und jetzt noch schnell 'ne blaue Pille, die mir gerade wieder per Mail empfohlen wurde (war nur Spaß)


----------



## Avor (15 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zitat von Sascha

"...Nein, wir können uns schon ganz gut wehren - und sei es nur, um die geliebte Lyriker-Ecke auf alle Ewigkeit zu erhalten. So, und jetzt noch schnell 'ne blaue Pille, die mir gerade wieder per Mail empfohlen wurde (war nur Spaß) "
__________________

1. "Bis in alle Ewigkeit..."? den Satz habe ich schon oft gehört. °dreckig grins° (Wo  findet man hier die Lachsäcke oder Dummglotzer? 

2.) Die Blaue Pille verwende ich täglich vor und nach jeder Mahlzeit. Die Wirkung ist grandios, das Gebiss sitzt fest und kaut sogar  Hartmetalle. (Hier wäre  jetzt der James Bond  007-Beißer vonnöten,  ggf. als Avatar)

Sonniges Wochenende!

Avor


----------



## Adele (15 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wahrheit

Die Wahrheit ist des Einen Freud',
ein Ärgernis dem Ander' n.
so müssen wir, zuvor und heut',
zwischen den Polen wandern.

Die Wahrheit steht nicht für sich selbst,
das ist schon längst vorüber.
Wenn du einmal darüber fällst,  
ruf die Juristenbrüder.

Ein Dickicht ist das gute Recht,
ein Paragraphendschungel,
man kämpft sich durch, mal recht, mal schlecht,
und tastet sich durch' s Dunkel. 

Doch geben Manche niemals auf,  
nach diesem Recht zu fahnden,
trotz viel Blessuren im Verlauf,
das Unrecht doch zu ahnden.


----------



## Avor (15 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Anfrage:

Hiermit erlaube ich mir untertänigst die Frage zu stellen, ob es nicht an der Zeit sei, einmal zu überlegen, ob man unserer  hochverehrten Frau Kollegin, Member Adele, welche sich nicht nur hier in der OT-Lyrikerecke mit wunderschöner und auch geistreiche Lyrik   seit Jahren  außerordentlich gut bewährt hat  und Reinhard und meine Wenigkeit immer wieder zu neuen Taten - oder auch Untaten - anfeuerte, wenn dieser , allerseits  hochgelobte und außerordentlich vielbesuchte Dichterthread  vom Einschlafen  oder gar vom endgültigen Niedergang bedroht war, nicht möglicherweise die Ehre antun könnte, sie bei nächster Gelegenheit, bezw. Freiwerden einer entsprechenden Planstelle sie mit dem Großkreuz der Zunft der Forumspoeten zu ehren und sie feierlich zur dritten, aktiven Forumspoetin zu ernennen, ein Wunsch, der auch von Reinhard schon mehrfach geäußert wurde und dessen Erfüllung auch dem gesamten Forum einen Schub nach vorne  im  Kampf nach mehr Gerechtigkeit und weniger Bertrug im Internet geben wird, weil die Gauner und Betrüger nunmehr vollauf mit Gedichtelesen beschäftigt sind und sich entweder totlachen oder aber
versuchen, künftig  ebenfalls mit Gedichteschreiben ihr tägliches Brot auf ehrliche Weise ehrlich zu verdienen.  

Mit der Bitte um wohlwollende Bearbeitung und  Zustimmung  an den höheren Stellen
verbleibe ich hochachtungsvoll und mit freundlichen Grüßen!

gez.Avor


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nach kurzer aber ausführlicher Prüfung der eingereichten Unterlagen wird dem Antrag vollumfängliche Zustimmung zuteil.

Gez. (Unleserlich)
Beauftragter für Forentitel


----------



## Adele (17 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber gez. unleserlich......, Beauftragter für Forentitel an allerhöchster Stelle

Meinen allerhöchsten Dank für die mir erwiesene Ehre und den mir zu Teil gewordenen Ruhm, der mich nun engültig in den Poetenhimmel entschwinden lassen wird und ..... ba, bla bla, .... laber, laber, laber, .....schmelz dahin....., Freudentränchen, .... bla, bla, bla....................


Die Gnade

O, welche große Gnade 
wurde mir zugedacht,
so, dass ich kaum es wage,
zu reimen in der Nacht.

Bei so viel Ruhm und Ehre,
verlieh' n von höchster Stell',
vergieß' ich manche Zähre,
bevor es wieder hell.

Weil Adel ja verpflichtet
ist er auch nur geschenkt,
wird jetzt sofort gedichtet,
was unter' m Nagel brennt.

Vielleicht auch lauter Blödsinn,
das Leben ist zu ernst,
um nicht mit lauter Leichtsinn
zu lachen, bis es schmerzt.


----------



## Avor (17 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Glückwunsch und Prost, liebe Adele! 

Was heißt Gnade, Ruhm und Ehre?
Jetzt wird es ernst, es naht die Stunde der Bewährung:

Öfter mal was Neues

Dichterlesung   gibt es bald  im Internet,
über Mehrwertnummern, altbewährt
“Gratis“, steht ganz oben dick und fett
von einem Dichtertrio, hochbegehrt.

Mit Webcam live und sogar mit Ton
bieten wir dann  Kunst und Hochkultur!
Kinderreime gibt´s ab 60 Euro  schon,
Lyrik im   Familienpack  die Hälfte  nur.

Was man nicht weiß, das macht nicht heiß,
der Preis ganz klein, hellgrau auf weiß
und zu einem ganz  besond´ren Zwecke
verschwommen  unten in der linken  Ecke.    

Wer weiß schon, wer wir sind,  woher wir kommen?
Wir haben andere Namen angenommen
und nennen uns jetzt   Reimbart,  Avograus und Hulda
und den Firmensitz verlegen wir nach Fulda.

Dort könnte man Geschäfte machen, die nicht echt, 
mit Abbos  abkassieren unverdienten Euroregen.
In Fulda - hört man - gäb´ es das besond´re  Recht 
wo der Staatsanwalt  gibt seinen Segen. 

Uns Dichtern aber liegt das Wuchern fern!
Nur Gutes  wollen “gratis” wir verschenken.
Allein  für´s Abbo nehmen wir Allmosen  gern,
denn nur Geld verhilft zum  klaren Denken.  

Wir werden dichten  über Wind und  Wetter 
über Klapperschlangen und den Klimawandel allgemein.
Über Mister Präsident und and´re  Welten-Retter,
über Volksmusik und neuen Wein.

Wir können dichten über blaue Wunderpillen
und was  passiert in ausgebuchsten  Männerhosen,  
wenn den Herzensdamen, nicht ganz wider Willen
etwas zu hoch  geraten sind die Tages-Dosen.

Selbst gesprochen  zelebrieren  wir Gedichte, 
die  live edler  wirken als gedruckt auf Buntpapier.
Nur  etwas teurer wird dann die Geschichte
wenn uns begleitet ein Herr  Bohlen am Klavier. 

Für Banausen, die nur Gedrucktes lesen wollen,
gibt es Mails mit Anhang, die das BKA will  fördern
weil wir mit Gedichten  Terroristen fangen sollen,
die von Gotteskriegern ausgebildet sind zu Mördern.

Auf vertrautem Boden wollen wir auch bleiben,
Unserer Kundschaft erzählen nur  gute und ziemlich wahre Geschichten, 
leicht garniert mit gedünstetem Tapetenkleister in gepfefferten  Scheiben.
Wer nicht mag, was wir umnebelt vom Wein zusammendichten, 
der soll halt verzichten und den Quatsch  vernichten 

Das einzige Werk,  das wir  schreiben  in knallharter Prosa:
Die letzte Mahnung! Deutlich lesbar schwarz auf weiß!
Und als Dank für  pünktliche Zahlung gibt es in zart gebleichtem  Rosa:
Ein Gedicht über Flussratten, Ölwürmer und and´rem Geschmeis.

Einen schönen Abend und nochmal Prost!

Avor


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das  Forum kann sich glücklich preisen, 
das solche Könner  der Poesie   kann aufweisen 

Hab mal in meinen Unterlagen  gekramt, in denen  ich einige der Gedichte von 
 Avor  in ein privates Archiv vor dem Aus des Dialerschutzforums  abgespeichert hatte.
Der direkte Transfer der  Gedichte hat leider nicht funktioniert.

Dort hatte Avor schon lange einen Ruf und Renommee als genialer
 Forendichter, bevor er hier seine Zuflucht 2004 gefunden hatte. 
Eins der ältesten Schätzchen aus 2002 oder 2003 



> Ein Gorilla sagt zu seinem Weib:
> "Ich geh in´s Internet zum Sörfen,
> das ist ein schön´rer Zeitvertreib
> als immer nur mit Dreck zu wörfen.
> ...


----------



## Reinhard (17 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dir, technofreak, zu helfen sei:
hab seit vierzehn neun nullzwei
alle die Gedichte brav gespeichert
die Dialerschutz dereinst bereichert.

---

Und dir Adele wünsch ich eben
Die Poe- und die Fantasie,
die sind uns eins, denn ohne sie
ohne den Mut dazu wär manch's im Leben
nicht zu erfüllen, gar zu leben...

---

@ Avor zur Erinnerung:
Es gab in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten
schon immer Dichter, die verwunderten.
Auch in Jahrzehnten schon zuvor
gab's welche - so wie Du - Avor!
Ich denk an Roth, an Erhardt, Otto,
von denen jeder - treu dem Motto
was Spass macht, ist auch stets erlaubt -
humorvoll an den Reimen schraubt.


Reinhard


----------



## Avor (18 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ganz gerührt von den unverdienten Lobeshymnen meiner Vorredner
fällt mir spontan noch ein längeres Stück aus der späteren Frühperiode ein, 
das aktuell  ganz gut hierher passen könnte.

Poesie

"Hab Sonne im Herzen!"
Sagt die Henne zum Ei.
"Ich hab´dich geboren mit Schmerzen,
gib acht, gleich kommen noch zwei!"


Schönen Tag und gute Verrichtung!

Avor


----------



## Avor (19 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

Im Schnee auf einem Bündel Reisig 
friert  ein silbergrau gestreifter  Zeisig.
Der Hunger nagt, der Wind bläst eisig,
er denkt, zählt  nach und rechnet fleißig:
“Wenn´s stimmt, dann bin ich heute dreißig”


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (19 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor

Dreissig????????????? So, so.... Na denn mal meinen Glückwunsch zum Dreissigsten

Erinnerung

Das Leben dauert manchmal lange.
Blickt man zurück, mal froh, mal bange,
taucht Vieles auf aus Nebelwänden,
zu greifen fast mit beiden Händen.

Doch seltsam, manches scheint nun anders.
Der Blick geändert samt und sonders,
besieht, was früher ist geschehen,
schon mal mit sehnsuchtsvollem Wehen.

Denn die Erinnerung macht milde,
und zeichnet oftmals Truggebilde
von der Vergangenheit zu lügen.
Wie schnell lässt sich der Geist betrügen. 

Die Schule war gar nicht so von Übel,
bezog man manchmal auch die Prügel,
der Anderen, die selbst heut' schwelgen.
Doch die Banausen sind die Selben. 

Und auch so manches Zipperlein,
denn schließlich war es noch ganz klein,
sie nicht recht spürte, höchstens ahnte,
war Balsam, selbst für meine Tante,

weil sie da noch nicht ging auf Krücken
und sich noch konnte selber bücken.
Hat man einst Job und Chef getadelt,
weiß man doch heut', dass Arbeit adelt. 

Ja, die Erinnerung macht milde,
sprach kürzlich noch die Tante Hilde,
und machte schnell aus einer Zote
noch eine schöne Anekdote.


----------



## Avor (19 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde

Tante Hilde steigt, trotz Gicht und aller Plagen
zum Dachboden hinauf,  krumm und gebückt.
Dort findet sie aus glücklicheren Jugendtagen
Kleider und Dessous, goldrand-bestückt. 

Poesiealben und Kisten voller Liebesbriefe,
vergilbte Fotos ihrer Auserwählten, ungezählte:
Gut gebaute Burschen,  machmal auch schiefe,
auch  ältere Herren, von Hämorrhoiden gequälte.

Drei Brautkleider findet sie, von Motten zerfressen,
traurige  Erinnerungen an mißglückte Hochzeitsnächte.
Otto war besoffen, den zweiten konnte man vergessen.
Emil der Dritte faselte über das Wetter und höhere Mächte. 

Mit Schnaps hat er schließlich  Mut sich  angesoffen,
sang Soldatenlieder  im Smoking und Zylinderhut.
Nach dem dritten Versuch hat ihn  der Schlag  getroffen.
“Ach Emil” seufzt Hilde, “du meintest es gut.” 

Beim Anblick seiner Unterhose errötet Tante Hilde, 
wischt sich eine Träne ab und  seufzt: “Emil, bitte verzeih,
daß ich in der  Männerwelt galt als Hilde, die Wilde!
Das Trauerjahr ging halt viel zu schnell vorbei. "


Gute Nacht und gute Verrichtung!

Avor


----------



## Avor (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde

Teil 2


Zwischen Dachgebälk und Spinnenweben
entdeckt Hilde ihr altes, verschlissenes Kanapee.
Am  mürben  Stoff noch Mahlzeitreste kleben
und vom letzten Tete-a-Tete ein Schluck Zigeunertee.

Tante Hilde setzt sich ächtzend nieder,  
wischt  mit einer Handbewegung weg den Dreck.
Es schmerzt das Herz und auch die Glieder, 
nur den  hellen Fleck kriegt sie nicht weg. 

Erinnerungen kommen und gehen wie der Wind.
Sie findet Utensilien aus ihrem langen Leben.
Ihre Puppen, mit denen sie spielte als Kind
und dem Teddybär, der traurig liegt daneben.

Vom Schlaf der Gerechten und von Nebeln umhüllt 
füllt sich der Dachboden allmählich mit Leben:
Die Puppen  tanzen um den Teddy, der auch gewillt
Tante Hilde ihre  Kindheit zurück  zu geben.

Hilde im  Glück tanzt  mit den Puppen, den Teddy im Arm
doch allmählich werden aus  den Puppen Knaben. 
Den Teddy im Arm erkennt sie als ihren ersten Schwarm
den sie unter einer Brücke küßte, an einem Wassergraben.  

Aus einem alten Grammophon himmlische Musik erklingt:  
eine Stimme, die  Hilde im Schlaf den Atem raubte.
“Dein ist mein ganzes Herz...” der große Caruso singt, 
der Liebling der Damen, der längst tot geglaubte.   

Daß ich soviel Schönes  noch erleben darf,
Emil, der  Verblichene fordert sie zum Tanzen auf, 
dann kamen sie  alle , die sie  machte einst scharf
und  nahm ausnahmsweise  auch die tauben Nüsse in Kauf.

Bei den Ungetreuen ist es  müßig, noch zu hadern.
Sie war ja auch nicht immer treu  und brav. 
Doch plötzlich stockt  das Blut in ihren  Adern,
eine unheimliche Vision  raubt ihr den Schlaf.

Eine  Gestalt kommt gemessenen Schrittes auf sie zu, 
Ganz in Weiß, - ein Mann? -  Oder ist es  ein Geist?
Die Augen und den Mund erkennt sie im Nu -
doch stumm  die Lippen - der Blick starr und dreist.

Hilde erschrickt und will fliehen, doch sie kann es nicht,
sie hört die Stimme ihrer Schwester, Klärchen genannt:
“Erkennst du nicht diesen Körper und das edle Gesicht?
Es ist doch mein Ewald, in Alabaster gebrannt.”

“Ewald in Gips?!” Ruft Hilde und ist jäh erwacht
“Du bist nicht tot? Du lebst? - Daran  glaubte ich feste!
”Oh Ewald, Du warst, ob bei Tag, oder in der Nacht,
 auf diesem  Kanapee  immer der Beste!”


Avor


----------



## Avor (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zwischenaktmusik

Ein Einhorn bläst auf seinem Horn
und hält das Horn ganz vorn,
doch die Töne kommen nur von hinten ,
wo auch die Wohlgerüche bald entschwinden. 

Avor


----------



## Adele (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde, Teil 3

'Zig Geister und ein Klappergestell?
Das ist tatsächlich schon ziemlich grell,
wer auf dem Boden in diesem Hause
wohl feiern wollte jetzt eine Sause.

Doch Hilde, die sich schon herzlich freute,
auf den Geliebten, auferstanden grad' heute,
und soeben wurde vor Freude erregt,
bemerkt', dass die Schwester sie reingelegt.

Hatte nicht Klärchen den Ewald zerdeppert?
Es hatte doch damals so kräftig gescheppert,
als die Büste zersprang und fast fiel auf die Katze,
die grad' noch gerettet hatt' ihre Tatze,

und gab's nicht im Keller die Mauerspalte,
die war zugespachtelt mit dicker Pampe?
Sie sah des Klärchens verächtliche Blicke,
als diese beäugt' die Erinnerungsstücke,

und spürte, dass diese sie immer noch hasste,
und auch das Gedenken noch längst nicht verblasste.
Die Hilde wünschte sich nur noch ihre Ruhe,
und die Schwester zurück in die Tiefkühltruhe.


----------



## Avor (20 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde

Teil 4

Träume sind Schäume - Hilde ist entsetzt und enttäuscht:
“Warum mußte dieses Biest mir den Spaß mit Ewald verderben
wo sie doch mit diesem Laffen Eduard zum Karneval ist  entfleucht?
Und mir  hinterließ von Ewald nur Staub und ein paar Scherben."

"Unseren Ewald zusammengerührt  zu einer matschigen Pampe?
Ohne Mitleid hat sie ihn in eine Kellerritze hinein  geschmiert?
Diese Untat   wird sie mir büßen, diese Schampe!
Ihr blöder Eduard wird demnächst  von mir entführt." 

Hilde öffnet  weinend  ihre alte  Toilettentasche,
holt Lippenstift und Nagellack heraus,
doch farblos  der Stift und ausgetrocknet die Flasche
die Wimpertusche ebenfalls - es ist ein Graus.

Die Musik ist mit einem Mißklang jäh verklungen.
Enrico, der große Caruso lebt nun auch nicht mehr.
Die Puppen , die eben noch getanzt und gesungen´
liegen tot am Boden neben dem Teddybär. 

Mit tiefstem Mitgefühl!

Avor


----------



## Adele (21 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde, Teil 5

Vorbei, vorbei die Illusion!
Und Hilde sehr verzweifelt schon
will aus dem Fenster stürzen, doch,
das ist ihr einfach viel zu hoch.

Schaut sie hinunter, wird ihr übel,
doch nirgends steht ein großer Kübel.
So muss erbrechen sie, o Weh,  
sich auf das alte Kanapee.

Wie peinlich, doch sind dessen Decken,
ja schließlich voller Eiweißflecken,
von Ewald, Erwin und den Andern,
die grad' durch ihr Gedächtnis wandern.

Entschlossen sagt sie dann, ich will,
das Ding nun schmeißen auf den Müll,
den Krempel voll Erinnerung.
Ich werde einfach wieder jung.

Zunächst schleicht sie zum Orthopäden,
der ihr die Knochen richtet eben,
und der Chirurg, der von der Schönheit,
der bügelt ihre Falten weit.

Ein wenig Farbe noch dazu,
dann zum Friseur in aller Ruh',
und als sie trifft den Eduard,
hat der sie gar nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## Avor (22 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wilde Hilde

Teil 6

Eduard trifft  auf der Straße Klara´s Schwester,
„Ach, - wie hieß sie noch, die blöde Kuh?
Vor 60 Jahren wollt´ ich sie vernaschen  an Silvester,
Ohrfeigen gab sie mir  und einen Fußtritt noch dazu.“

„Den  Emil, Klara´s zweiten  hat sie sich  gewählt
diesen gottsärbärmlich dummen Hund.   
Den hat sie in der Hochzeitsnacht zu Tod gequält.
Sein Glück, er war auch sonst nicht ganz gesund. 

„Entsetzlich, wie die mit dem Hintern wackelt,
wo das Weib schon über neunzig ist.
Mit Toupet und falschen Wimpern aufgetakelt,
mit  Perlen behängt  und anderem Mist.“

„Oh Gott, jetzt hat sie mich entdeckt
ich sehe ihren bösen Blick!“ 
Eduard ergreift die Flucht erschreckt
und stolpert über seinen Walkingstick.

Er sinkt hinab und ruft: "Ich werde sterben!
Vor dieser Frau, die Klara´s Ewald hat verführt,
den Klara eingegipst und  zertrümmerte zu Scherben
und zur Strafe  in Kellerlöcher hat  geschmiert."

Erinnerungsfetzen  kommen schnell und gehen
Eduard stöhnt vor Angst,  dem Tode nah.
Jetzt kann er Hilde als Jungfrau  sehen,
nackt, wie er sie damals an Silvester sah.    

Er sieht auch der Schwestern Missetaten:
Eingefrostet haben sie ihn in der Tiefkühltruhe,
bei Sauerkraut, Schweinebauch und Rinderbraten.
„Gott - laß mich mit diesen Weibern in Ruhe!“

Dann gleitet Eduard friedlich  von hinnen.
Die wilde Hilde trifft vor Wut der Schlag,
als sie den Verblichenen  beschimpfte, wie von Sinnen.
Umarmt  wurden sie bestattet am nächsten Tag.

Ruhet sanft!

Avor

Richtigstellung:

Die verstreichenen Jahre  und die Nebel  des Vergessens sind die Ursachen einer bedauerlicher Namens-Verwechslung, die hier klar gestellt werden soll:

Der oben fälschlicherweise Eduard genannte war nur ein namen-und profilloser Ex-Liebhaber von Hilde mit der Tagebuch-Registriernummer  986 der überlieferten, altdeutschen Zählweise. Emil dagegen war nicht der zweite  Ehegatte von Tante Klara, sondern ihr erster und später der dritte ihrer jüngeren Schwester Hilde, dem allerdings als Folge einer falschen Bewegung während  der Hochzeitsnacht alle weiteren  nachehelichen und außerrehelichen Verpflichtungen und andere weltliche  Freuden  erspart geblieben sind.   

Klara´s dritter Gatte hieß Ewald  den sie wegen wiederholter Seitensprünge mit Schwester Hilde und anderen Weibern auf schändlichste Art und Weise um die Ecke brachte, indem sie ihn im Schlaf mit Gips übergoss und ihn fortan  im Herrenzimmer als überlebensgroße Büste aufstellte, zum Vergnügen ihrer Kanaster- und Roméfreundinnen die sich wöchentlich zum Zocken hier trafen. Als sich herausstellte, daß Ewald auch diese Damen in seinem viel zu kurzen Leben oft und reichlich beglückt hatte,  zerhackte Tante Klara in blinder Wut und zorniger Erregung die Büste und versteckte das Ganze, zu Brei verrührt in diversen Mauerritzen im Keller und anderen Räumlichkeiten des Hauses.         

Diese Untat wurde von  Theodor,  einem abgehalfterten Karnevalsprinzen, der hier fälschlicherweise  Eduard genannt wird, beobachtet. Sein Schweigen erkaufte sich Klara,  indem sie sich ihm hingab und ihn wider Willen zu ihrem vierten Ehemann machte. Wegen ständiger  Mißhandlungen, seelischer Grausamkeit  mit  Körperverletzungen  entschloss sich Theodor schließlich, in einem Bordell Hilfe zu suchen und Klara´s Untaten der Polizei zu melden. Dies konnte jedoch mit Hilfe ihrer Schwester Hilde, von Theodor verhaßt, weil sie sein Buhlen  in einer Silvesternacht vor vielen Jahren mit Ohrfeigern und Fußtritten beantwortet hatte, verhindert werden.  Klara hatte den zumindest für Theodor wenig erfreulichen Plan, ihn  auf möglichst  umweltschonende  Art in der Gefriertruhe zu entsorgen, nachdem sie ihn mit der Bratpfanne zunächst kampfunfähig machte. Er  konnte jedoch kurz vor dem endgültigen Erfrierungstod und nachfolgender Umwandlung zu einem festen Medium  in letzter Sekunde gerettet werden. Klara, die heimtückische Mörderin   konnte sich während des Kölner Karnevals im Jahre 2005 als Nonne verkleidet  aus dem Staube machen und befindet sich seitdem auf der Flucht. 

Die Geschichte basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit, lediglich die Namen der Beteiligten noch lebenden oder bereits durch gewöhnliche oder außergewöhnliche Umstände zu Tode gekommenen wurden geändert.      


gez. Der Co-Autor, 
in stillschweigender Voraussetzung der wohlwollend zustimmenden Genehmigung  durch die 
Co-Autorin.


----------



## Adele (23 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Co-Autorin stimmt wohlwollend zu...

Vorsichtsmaßnahme

Welch eine Schmach, und welch ein Grauen
und alles nur wegen der Frauen,
so mag der brave Leser denken,
der nicht mehr wagt, sein Herz zu schenken,

der, die er lange schon vergöttert,
es könnt' ja sein, dass sie zerschreddert,
sein Herz auf allerschlimmste Weise,
d' rum ist hinfort er besser leise.

Und senkt den Blick, wenn er begegnet,
der, die mit Schönheit ward gesegnet.
Es könnt' ja sein, man weiß ja nie,
dass sie ihn meuchelt, irgendwie.


----------



## Avor (25 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Herz, Schmerz  und Sühne

Theodor und Hilde, eng umschlungen
warten an der Himmelspforte, notgedrungen.
Versöhnt  entfleuchten sie dem  kühlen Grab,
wo sie ihm die lang  verschmähte Liebe gab.

Vom lieben Gott persönlich  wurden sie begrüßt
Der  wilden Hilde gab er einen Orden,
weil sie  Männern die  Stunden versüßt
und die Lust auf  Fußball  verdorben.  

Im Himmel sieht sie  alle nun als Engel schweben.
Als  Tattergreise auch die abgedankten Ehegatten. 
Alle, die sie beglückt in ihrem wilden Leben
und  fremde Ehefrauen , die verflucht sie hatten.  

„Hallo!“ Grüßten sie,  die  nach ihr schmachteten,
die starken Typen und  die gut betuchten. 
Verschämt die Träumer  und Umnachteten,
die vergebens bei Ihr Liebe suchten. 

Ein Engel schwebt heran  mit starkem Flügelschlag.
„Mein Ewald?!“  - Hilde hat ihn sofort  erkannt.
Ihr geliebter Schwager,  der nach einem linden  Maientag
von einer Furie gemeuchelt  und rücklings  entmannt.

„Warte nicht auf deine Schwester Klara,
die würde ernten hier nur Hohn und Spott. 
Sie ist erfroren auf der Flucht  in der Sahara“
versichert  glaubhaft ihr der liebe Gott.

„Ein Wüstenscheich hat sie errettet,
als sie dem Verdursten nah,
halbtot hat er sie auf sein Kamel gekettet,
wo sie Ewald als Fata morgana sah.“

„Der Scheich wurde  ihr fünfter  Gatte, 
als zehnte Nebenfrau  nahm er sie auf,
doch soviel Fleisch  auf einer  Hängematte
nahm sie ungern nur in Kauf.“ 

„Weil sie die  Hitze nicht gewöhnt
hat sie der Scheich mit Eis verwöhnt
und kaufte ihr dann  eine Tiefkühltruhe,
wo sie Erfrischung fand und ihre  Ruhe.“  

„Seit Jahren  wütet,   eingeklemmt im Eis
der verruchten   Klara´s böser Geist.
Dieses Weib, das  auf den Hund gekommen 
hat keinen Platz hier, bei den Frommen.“

„Sie hat gebüßt und wird nun auf der Stelle
aufgetaut vom Teufel in der Hölle. 
Das geht schmerzlos und ganz flott,
so wahr ich bin der liebe Gott.“

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (26 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zu früh gefreut

Zu früh gefreut, zu früh, Ihr Lieben,
denn Klara ist sich treu geblieben.
Hat auch der Scheich sie tiefgekühlt,
als Geist sie doch noch Rache fühlt.

Und in der Hölle, wie man weiß,
wär' es selbst Klara viel zu heiß.
Der Teufel reizt sie auch nicht sonders,
ihr Geisterdasein sieht sie anders.

Und bald ist sie, die längst verblichen,
aus ihrem Tiefkühlgrab entwichen.
Der Scheich, der sonst recht unverdrossen,
hat wohl den Deckel schlecht geschlossen.

Dem Höllenfürst entwischt sie wie ein Hase,
ganz sacht durch die marode Dichtung.  
dem lieben Gott zeigt sie die lange Nase,
entschwebt sogleich in eine and' re Richtung.


----------



## Avor (27 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wirklich zu früh gefreut?


Eine Leiche im Keller
macht noch keine Edelfrau!
Mit Macht und Geld geht´s schneller,
Doch Klara war nur eine arme Sau.

Für Edelmänner, die auch Leichen sammeln,
die entdeckt im Keller, ehe sie vergammeln  
gibt´s zur Strafe Freispruch, statt die Zelle,
das ist  effektiv  und geht auch  schnelle. 

Die Anwälte, fest angestellt und nicht sehr teuer,
klagen auf Rückzahlung der Leichen-Lagersteuer, 
der Kellermiete und der Sammelkosten,
weil die Blechkisten leer  jetzt nicht mehr rosten.

Sie finden im Gesetz auch eine Hintertür   
zur Ermäßigung der  Beerdigungs-und Grabgebühr. 
Der Staat wird alles reibungslos begleichen ,
Politiker verstecken  nämlich  auch im Keller Leichen.  

„Für eure Klara aber gilt  das nicht!“
Sprach Gott mit Sorge im Gesicht.
„Ohne Geld und Lobby macht es keinen Sinn,
Besonders,   weil sie nie zur Beichte ging.“ 

„Ich kenne die  Menschen  sehr  genau,
als Affen habe ich sie einst erschaffen!
Nicht als Adam, aus einer Rippe  seine  Frau!
Den  Quatsch glauben nur die Pfaffen.

„Die Schlange  Klara, personalisierte  Schlechtigkeit, 
wollte heimlich sich entziehen der  Gerechtigkeit!
Ihr Ungeist, der  sich aus dem Eis befreit,
sei  verdammt in alle Ewigkeit.“

„Diesem Weib war nicht zu trauen,
Den  Mord an  Ewald konnte man verzeihen.. 
Doch Theodor den Fastnachtsorden klauen?
statt sich  das Kleinod ehrlich  auszuleihen?

Das Symbol der Fastenzeit hat sie entehrt 
und die gesamte närrische Christenheit
weil ein Muselman den teuren Orden hat begehrt
zum  Dank, weil er sie vom Tod  befreit´.“  

„Den Fastnachtorden hat der Scheich  genommen
ihn seinem Kamel dann um  den fetten  Hals gehängt.
Dann hat er Allah´s zornige Stimme vernommen . 
Das Kamel fiel tot  um, erstickt  und tief gekränkt.“ 

„Steig hinauf!  Geist dieser  sündigen  Klara!
 Verdampfen sollst du in der Hitze  der Sahara
Als ein Nichts sollst du  zur Hölle fahren!“
Der Teufel kann sein Fegefeuer sparen!“ 

Eine schwarze Wolke verdunkelt die Sonne.
Es blitzt und donnert, der Himmel bebt.
Die weiblichen Engel jubeln: „Och welche Wonne!
Klara ist tot,  aber Ewald  lebt!“ 

Avor


----------



## Avor (29 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Sanduhr

Leise  rieselt der  Sand
in der Sanduhr an der Wand.
Sie zeigt die Zeit, die schon dahin gekrochen,
wie lang´s  noch dauert, bis die Eier kochen.

Aus Holz und Glas  sie einst der  Meister schuf, 
zur Verzierung nur mit einem Rand aus Chrom.
Kein  Ticken, Läuten, oder   Kuckucksruf -
braucht kein Benzin und   keinen Strom.

Mit dem Sand verrinnen  die  Zeiten.
Sollten wir nicht innehalten  ein paar Augenblicke?
Um nachzudenken über uns und uns´re Möglichkeiten,
die uns bleiben zum Lenken der Geschicke?

Wir hetzen und rennen tagaus, tagein 
unserem scheinbaren Glück hinterher.
Doch wir fühlen uns  hilflos und klein
wenn die Uhren gehen  nicht mehr.

Wenn das letzte Sandkorn Ruhe gefunden 
und leblos hängt an der Wand die Uhr,
dann fragen wir, waren es Tage oder Stunden? 
Eine Ewigkeit oder ein paar Minuten nur?   

Zeit zur  Einkehr und Besinnung
über uns und die Wege, die wir gehen? 
Über unser Tun und die Bestimmung,  
wieder die  Sanduhr zu drehen?

Doch keine Zeit für Trauergesichter,
über vergangene  Zeiten zu grollen.
Leuchten sollen bunte  Neonlichter!
Die  Räder müssen rollen!

Keine Zeit auch  für  die Sanduhr an der Wand!
Jemand hat gedreht, von vorn beginnt die Leier: 
Wieder rieselt von oben nach unten der Sand,
Ungeduldig warten schon die Frühstückseier.


Ein geruhsames  Wochenende

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (29 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zeitweise

Die Zeit, sagt man
läuft uns davon.
Doch dann und wann
man weiß es schon

tropft sie wie Blei
und lähmt uns sehr,
fast nebenbei
so erdenschwer.

Mag nicht vergeh´ n
in Wartezeit,
bleibt manchmal steh´ n,
ist nicht bereit,

zu lösen Qual,
die den erwischt,
der manches Mal
im Trüben fischt.


----------



## Avor (29 September 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dichters Nachtlied

Es bluht die Au
die Sonne gleimt,
ein Dichter schleimt
ein Liebesleid für  seine Flau:

Schwankelmütig kriech  ich hier,  
Liehbste, vor Dir und Deinem Bett.
Mich dürstet nach Dier und noch einem Bier,
erhöhre mein Flehen, sei so doch nett! 

„Es pockt mein Herz
Es kockt mein  Bluht
Dein ist mein ganzer Schmerz!

Bin heiß wie Gnut
Sei doch so gut, 
Gib  mir zehn Euro bis zum März.“

Gute Nacht!

Avor


----------



## Avor (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Hundeleben

Vom Schmerz geplagt  krümmt sich ein  Hund,
Brutus nennt er sich  seit Kindesbeinen.
Ein edles Tier, ein Held  voll Kraft und kerngesund, 
jetzt nicht mehr , so muss es leider scheinen.

Von einem Insekt wurde er  gestochen,
Der Notarzt sagt: „Es steht um ihn nicht gut“
steif und angeschwollen sind die Knochen  
Die Augen  glasig und vergiftet  sein  Blut.“

Brutus,  in seinen letzten Zügen hegt  Verdacht,
als ihn umschwirren zwei turtelnde Wespen.
Doch die Ältere schüttelt den Kopf und lacht:
Dummer Köter - wir sind  nur wespische Lesben!”.

Er  kann  den Sinn der Worte nicht verstehen,
wo er ín Biologie sich auskennt besonders gut.
“ Wesben -Lespen -  was ist mit mir geschehen?“
Schüttelfrost übermannt ihn und  Fieberglut.

„Die  Wespenlesben  es nicht waren!“ 
 hört er im Dilirium  eine sanfte  Stimme.
„Du  sollst nicht ohne Antwort in den Himmel fahren:
Ein Menschenfeind hat dir angetan das Schlimme.

„Ich, eine Riesenhornisse bin es gewesen!
Mein ganzes Gift hab´ ich in dich gestochen.
Daran wird der stärkste Mann nie mehr  genesen!
Doch, Mensch, warum hast du wie ein Hund  gerochen?

„Ich bin kein Mensch, ich bin Brutus, der Hund 
Der Verwechselte  bäumt sich auf mit letzter Kraft:
Ich bin ein Tier,  ein Prachtvieh und kerngesund
soll jetzt sterben wie ein Mensch  an Lesbensaft?

Brutus, im Leben ein Held und Schwerennöter
mit guten Manieren, nicht wie irgend ein Straßenköter.
Bald. wenn  das Abendrot wird rot und  röter ,
ist er ganz tot und auf dem Weg ins Jenseits immer töter. 

Olga, Brutus´ Lieblingskatze kommt vorbei 
um zur Nacht noch eine fette Maus zu fangen.   
Dann entfleucht ihr ein erschreckter Schrei:
Brutus! - Warum bist du von uns gegangen?

Epilog

“Hier ruhe ich,  Brutus der Hund!”
Steht eingeritzt auf einem  Kreuz aus Holz.
“Mein Leben war  kurz, aber aufregend und  bunt, 
ich verjagte Katzen, das machte mich stolz."
Lespische Wesben und gehörnte Nissen
haben mich schamlos tot gebissen!
und ohne Reue  mir ihr Gift ins Fell gestochen, 
dafür sollt ihr in der Hölle kochen!

Ruhe in Frieden!

„Brutus - ich werde mich in Zukunft sehr vermissen
und niemals mehr an Bäume pissen!"


Einen schönen Abend
wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 1  

Letzte Ruhe

Alle Tiere  trauern, eng umschlungen:
Brutus war der Teuerste  und Beste!
Loblieder  werden auf ihn gesungen
und seine bedauernswerten Überreste.

Von weit her sind sie gekommen,
festlich gefrackt oder auch ohne Gewänder.
Über Ozeane oder durch Bäche geschwommen,
durch die Lüfte geeilt  aus aller Herren Länder.

„Asche zu Asche
und Staub zu Staub“
spricht der Pastor und erhebt die Flasche.
Doch Brutus hört es nicht, sein Ohr ist taub.

Auch die Augen, die von Mörderhand  getrübt, 
seh´n  den Pastor mit der  Flasche nicht,
wenn die letzte Ölung nun wird ausgeübt
und der Elende kniet vor´m jüngsten Gericht.

Wortlos sinkt er dann in´s Grab,
nachdem die Flasche leer. 
Er denkt: "Ich  war der Beste, den es gab!"
Auch der Rest der Tierwelt trauert sehr.

Trauer tragen muss auch  eine  Maus,
die während der Ölung  von einem Kater verschlungen, 
der nicht warten konnte bis zum  Leichenschmaus,  
der jetzt der Maus verwehrt ist, notgedrungen.

Hadrian, der Kater war der Bösewicht, 
der von Brutus  immer wurde  angebellt,
mit Wut  im Bauch und zornigem  Gesicht.  
„Endlich ist der  Sauhund aus der Welt!“

Der  lange Trauerzug kommt  in Bewegung
Gesetzten Schrittes geht der Marsch in Richtung Wald.
Oldenburger Legehennen voraus  in stiller Erregung  
wohl wissend , dass sie  Suppenhühner sind alsbald.

„Wir kommen alle, alle in den Himmel!“
Gemeinsam sie singen , zwitschern und Summen.
Welch ein  Festzug, welch  buntes  Gewimmel.
Elegant die straffen und hinkend die  Krummen. 

Am Schluss des Zuges trompeten zentnerschwere  Elefanten.
Auf ihren  Rüsseln hüpfen  junge Äffchen kess,
Weit  hinten  mit Sonnenbrand und Anverwandten   
auf Krücken gestützt: Das Ungeheuer vom Loch Ness   


Fortsetzung folgt


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Verwandlung

Die Trauerschar zieht jammernd durch' s Gelände
zu tragen und begraben einen Hund,
erhebend klagend Pfoten, Klauen, Hände,
und weiß es doch: Der trieb es oft zu bunt.

Geheimnisvoll sind stets des Lebens Pfade.
Aus Üblem wird bald Schönes. Wunderbar!
Nur Edles wird besungen mit der Klage,
gleichgültig, wie der Tote wirklich war.

Der kleine Feigling wird alsbald zum Stillen,
der duldsam trug des Lebens schwere Last.
Der Raufbold, der mit unbarmherz' gen Willen,
mutiert zum Helden, wurd' er auch gehasst'.

Zum besten Wesen wird, wer erst gestorben,
und ruht in seinem letzten, kühlen Haus.
Und auch bei Brutus wird das Gute nur beworben.
Dem Kater ist das klar. Er spricht es aus.


----------



## Avor (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 2


Im tiefen Walde sind sie angekommen,
die Tiere der Welt,  die einen Köter beweint
und die  Worte von der heiligen  Asche vernommen,    
die sie friedlich im Leben und Sterben vereint.

„Schluss mit euren Frömmeleien 
Jetzt machen  wir ein Fest!“
Rufen fünfzehn Papageien
aus einem Storchennest. 

„Traurigkeit muß Grenzen haben
wenn  Durst und Hunger quälen!
Halali,  wir wollen uns  jetzt laben! 
Und  nicht vorher  Kartoffel schälen.“ 

Die Hühnersuppe dampft, dann macht es „gluck“ - 
eine vergammelte Henne  guckt nass geschwitzt  heraus.
Sie reibt sich die  Augen und sagt : „Guck,
draußen feiern sie  Brutus´  Leichenschmaus. " 

Streit gibt es bei Trauerfeten immer,
von den Menschen hat man es  gelernt.
Nur unter Tieren ist es  schlimmer:
Die Schwachen  werden  gleich entfernt.  

Die flinken  können  sich noch retten,
wenn sie sich gesichert haben ihre Happen.  
Doch nicht gelingt´s den  friedlichen  und netten 
auch nicht den zaudernden und  schlappen. 

So nimmt das Große Fressen seinen Lauf 
und geräuschvoll das Gefressenwerden. 
Wer Federn lassen muss, nimmt es in Kauf 
Ein Löwe brüllt: „Wo sind die Rinderherden?“

Friedfertige, die um Einigkeit und Recht gerungen,   
ewig Gestrige müssen vergessen ihren Freidenswahn, 
wenn  sie  von den Großen sind alsbald  verschlungen.
„Wer war Brutus?“ Fragt ein  weißer Schwan.

Mit dieser Frage, die  er stellte
sollte sein nahes  Ende gekommen sein.
Ein Hund in der Ferne zornig bellte:
„Feiger Verräter , du bist ein  Schwein!“ 

„Hyänen sollen Dich fressen! 
Unwürdiger Gefährte  aus  glücklichen Tagen!"
Ein Freund, der seine Freunde muss vergessen,
weil  opportun sind nur noch dumme Fragen?“ 

Eine Raubtier ist zum Sprung bereit,
den  Wunsch des Hundes  zu erfüllen
Ein Schwan, vom seinem Federkleid befreit
kann aber nur den  gröbsten Hunger stillen.

Im Wind ein halber Flügel weggeflogen  ist,
herausgerissen von einer wilden  Hyäne.
Doch das Beste sie dann doch  nicht frißt:
„Oh  Jammer - mir  wackeln alle  Zähne!“ 

"Sie wackeln seit dem letzten Schmaus.
Ein Kamel mit einer Nebenfrau von einem Scheich.
Bei diesem Fraß flog gleich ein  Eckzahn raus,  
denn  hart wie Leder war das Fleisch. 

Eine zimtfarbene Ziege liegt  auf dem Rücken
und klatscht in die Hände  voll   Entzücken.
"Zum Lachen,  eine Hyäne  ohne Gebiss?
Ich bleibe am Leben,  das weiß ich  gewiß!"

Neben ihr gähnt ein  Krokodil, Herr  Meier,
es verspeiste  einen Hering und drei Eier.
Später  war die Ziege auch  verschwunden.
Sie wurde nicht gesucht und nicht gefunden. 

Ringsherum im Walde hört man Schmatzen,
„Ich habe Hunger, ruft Luchsi,  ein Luchs
Raubkatzen lecken genußvoll die  Tatzen   
Hunger hat auch Fuchsi, ein Fuchs.

Die Erde dröhnt,
ein Rindvieh stöhnt 
von einem Tiger verhöhnt 
und vom Schwanze entwöhnt.

Ein Reh, ganz hoch  in eines Baumes Wipfel,
versteckt  zwischen Kohlmeisen und Raben.
Sie schimpfen: „Was ihr treibt, das ist der Gipfel!
Wir wollen auch was von der Suppe haben!" 

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Adele (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleine Zwischenbemerkung 

Es prahlt ein Mensch, und wird' s nicht müde,
damit, wie tolerant er sei.
Doch stört etwas sein Selbstgefüge,
ist schnell die Toleranz vorbei.


----------



## Avor (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Toleranz, ausnahmsweise ungereimt

Danke Adele zu Deinem Stichwort "Toleranz". Das drängt es mich direkt zu früher Morgenstunde auch was zum Thema beizutragen.

Wie definiert man Toleranz? Etwa so?:

 Die Toleranz zwischen meiner Toleranz und der Toleranz der anderen beträgt = ??? -Wischi-Waschi , oder doch nicht? - vielleicht doch, wenn...? Nein, Ich glaube, da wird nichts draus!  Toleranz, wie sie jeder gerne hätte, möglichst modifiziert  für unterschiedliche Befindlickeinten  oder nur zeitlich begrenzt, je nach Lust und Laune? Das hat mit Toleranz nichts zu tun und die ist mir schon immer  höchst verdächtig gewesen.

Ich ziehe  Toleranz als mathematischer Begriff vor. Nur der schafft Vertrauen und Ehrlichkeit. Er liefert objektive und unmanipulierbare Zahlenwerte und bietet deshalb auch genaue Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Alles andere ist Augenwischerei,  besonders auch von Politikern gerne verwendet


Avor



Avor


----------



## Avor (13 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 3


Fressen und gefressen werden.
Der Mensch macht´s  mit Verstand,
pflegt Schweinemast und Rinderherden
läßt´s vermodern und nennt sich  tolerant

Tiere wollen ihren Hunger stillen 
das ist auch gutes Menschenrecht 
doch sich fressen lassen wider Willen
ist nicht tolerant und ziemlich schlecht.

Gedämpfte Tischmusik man gerne hört.
Tiere speisen  flexibel, doch  mit Etikette, 
Ein Fuchs begleitet am Klavier wie sich´s  gehört
eine Giraffenkuh  mit Klarinette. 

Geben sie dem Fuchs am Klavier
noch ein Tier - noch ein Tier...
Ein  Elefantenrüssel kommt  auf einem  Teller.
Der Rest kommt später - es ging nicht schneller.

.Ein Hecht fragt nach der Hühnersuppe. 
Ein Specht pickt eine  Bandwurmpuppe. 
Schlechte Lieder werden nach dem Mahl  gesungen,
 Moritaten,  osbzön und auch nicht gut gelungen:

    „Es wackelt mit dem heilen Schwänz´chen
    der Gamsbock und die  geilen  Gäns´chen.
    Die Fischlein machen  es im Wasser 
    und werden  unten immer  nasser!“

    Ganz oben wollen sie nur lecken
    Die Zecken lecken  Schnecken
    den Schnecken schmecken Zecken
    Die Frösche lecken sich am Bauch 
    und manche Menschen auch 
    auf der Rückseite vom Bauch.

    Die Bäuerin sagt zum   Bauer:
   “Laß  die Sau heraus!”
    Er tat´s, jetzt ist sie sauer,
    der Bauer schläft nicht mehr zuhaus.

    Er schläft bei seiner Lieblingsmagd
    in einem Futtertrog  in Oberhessen  
    und geht in Frankfurt auf die Trieblingsjagd.
    Die Sau zuhaus hat er vergessen.

    Refrain

    Es wackeln mit den  Schwänz´chen
    der Gamsbock und der  Gänserich
    der Gänserich heißt  Häns´chen
    Der Gamsbock nennt sich Heinerich:“


„ Skandal!“
Ruft ein Schakal.
„Die Texte sind idioterisch!“
verplappert sich ein Enterich. 

Der Unglücks-Sänger  war ein Pottwal aus der Schweiz,
neu eingebürgert und  noch nicht geübt im  Jodeln.
Die Stimme ohne Schmelz und ohne Reiz.
Heraus kam nur  ein dumpfes Brodeln.

Andere jubeln,  Beifall klatscht  ein Murmeltier,
junges Rindvieh ist  nicht mehr zu halten 
Der Fuchs haut zorng auf´s Klavier
Dann jubeln auch die Alten!

„Was den Menschen heilig, kann ich auch: 
Pseudovolksmusik für Kleinvieh und gehörnte  Deppen!"  
Bei mir kommt´s aus dem Herz und aus dem Bauch
nicht wie im Fernseh´n,  die  Kundschaft zu neppen.“ 

Heute wurde neue Kunst geboren,
kreiert von einem Pottwal aus der Schwei!z
Von der Musikmafia schon  auserkoren
Tiere kennen keine Copy Right´s.

„New Knipppnopp“ heißt der  neueste Schrei, 
der nun in Festivals und  Discos grassiert
Ganz hoch in die Charts ging´s  eins zwei drei,
weil kulturell beim Kipppnopp nichts passiert.  

Eine Taube ruft: „Das ist nicht schön!“ 
Das glaubt ihr aufs Wort eine Hornisse:
"Du sollst mit New Knipppnop zur Hölle gehen! 
Stirb an meinem Schlangenbisse.“ 

Hadrian,  den Kater hört man schmatzen
die Auswahl ist dank Brutus  heute reichlich
Zwei Mäuse, eine Ratte und zwei Spatzen
Noch warten Köstlichkeiten, unvergleichlich:

Amsel Drossel Fink und Star
und die ganze Vogelschar.

„Es ist noch Suppe da!“ 
trällert  eine  Ackerkuh,
als sie den Kater Vögel  fressen sah.  
„Gnufleisch vom Feinsten gibt es auch  dazu!“

Da erscheint das  Ungeheuer vom Loch Ness
gramgebeugt mit schweren Rückenschmerzen
„Hier hast du einen Knochen, fress!
Von einem  Dinosaurier mit gebrochenem  Herzen.“


Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Adele (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 4

Doch Nessi hat dezent verschwiegen,
woher er konnt' den Knochen kriegen,
und weitere, die er verteilt,
an Viecher, die schnell angeeilt,

und die ganz gierig d' rauf versessen.
Egal woher; man kann es fressen,
mitsamt dem Fleisch und alten Sehnen.
Den Pottwahl packt das große Gähnen.  

Erbärmlich, wie die Meute frisst,
was offensichtlich nahrhaft ist.
Doch letztlich ist dies Nessies Oma,
die lang zuvor noch lag im Koma,

bevor sie kürzlich ist verstorben.
Das machte Nessi erst viel' Sorgen.
Denn wie im Westen auch im Osten,
sehr hoch sind die Bestattungskosten. 

Doch dann, mit arg betrübtem Herzen,
das machte ihm die Rückenschmerzen,
konnt' er die Oma doch zerteilen,
ganz zügig, ohne zu verweilen.

Denn schließlich kamen schon Bestatter,
und Stadtbeamte an das Gatter,
das fein sein Häuschen hat umzäunt.
D' rum hat er schnellstens aufgeräumt.


----------



## Avor (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 5

Nessie dieses böse Ungeheuer
frißt seine Oma, ie ihm einst lieb  und teuer
und die Knochen, die der Lump nicht mag,
verschenkt er am Welthungertag

Hadrian hat dankend abgelehnt 
ihm wurde Besseres geboten:
Mit Gnufleisch hat man ihn  verwöhnt, 
auf  geschälten  Bambusschoten.  

An der Hühnersuppe hat er nur geleckt
eine Ratte hat er sich dann einverleibt.
Zwei Vögel, die er fing, hat er versteckt
damit ihm noch ein Nachtisch bleibt. 

Aufregung kommt auf im Wald
Die Zecher halten inne.
Nessie ruft: „Ich komm ja bald!“
Hadrian schwinden die Sinne.

„Bruno, der Bär ist los!
Es flüchten rückgratlose Wirbeltiere,
Auch Mistkäfer  und Ameisen, die nicht sehr groß.
Um ihr Leben rennen auch  bayerische  Stiere. 

„Bruno ist doch längst schon tot!“ 
Ruft ein Haubentaucher  mit Tirolerhut.
„Der  singt jetzt  Lujah mit Brutus im Abendrot.
Der Bär, den ihr gesehen habt, war Knut!“

Die Aufregung hat sich gelegt.
Ein Bärenkind ist  nicht gefährlich.
Schmackhaft vielleicht, in Essig eingelegt
doch  wenn man satt ist, ist´s entbehrlich.

Fortsetzung folgt

Schönen Sonntagabend und eine ertragreiche Woche

wünscht Avor


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



> Fortsetzung folgt



Wir bitten drum :wink2:


----------



## Adele (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 6

Ein Bärenkind ist nicht gefährlich? 
Diese Bemerkung ist entbehrlich.
Wer sagt denn das? Wer meint denn dies?
Wen g' rade wohl der Geist verließ?

Zu reden solche Albernheiten,
ist nicht sehr achtsam, denn beizeiten,
wird aus dem Bärchen auch ein Bär,
der kräftig ist und ziemlich schwer.

Und dann, zum allergrößten Übel,
wurde auch Knut zum weißen Rüpel,
ein Jugendlicher, pubertär,
dem hinzulangen fällt nicht schwer.

Selbst, wenn er es recht freundlich meint,
sind seine Krallen auch nicht weit,
die scharf wie seine Zähne sind.
So viel zum braven Eisbärkind.

Der Haubentaucher soll sich hüten,
zu reden Stil- und Wörterblüten.
Es könnt' sonst sein, dass dieser Knut,
ihn schnell verspeist, ganz wohlgemut.


----------



## Avor (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 7

Ruhig wird es  nach dem großen Fressen. 
Die  Räuber schlafen und die Satten.  
Die Überlebenden haben zitternd dagesessen, 
es wimmern die Angefressenen und  Matten.

Knut, das Eisbärbaby hat  geknurrt
als ein unbekanntes Tiere ihn hat  beleidigt,
eine Bestie sei er, hat das böse Tier  gemurrt,
drum hat er sich auch gleich verteidigt:

„Das was du sagst, das ist nicht fein - 
ich spiele  nur , so wie es alle Babies  machen. 
Was man hinhält, kommt gleich in den Mund hinein 
ob Hand, ob Arm und andere Sachen.“

„Salemaleikum -“
schreit besoffen ein Hai rum  
"Ich will Weirum 
und Petroooooleum!"

Drei  Giraffen  beten mit gesenkten Köpfen 
und verrenkten Hälsen: „Dem Himmel sei Dank! 
daß wir nicht verweilen müssen jetzt in fremden Kröpfen  
bei der Hitze und dem  Gestank.“ 

Eine Schleiereule betet stumm. 
Ein Schmetterling läßt   einen Furz,
dann sagt er: „Das war dumm!“
Ein Esel sagt: „Er war zu kurz!“

Es träumt ein alter Killerwal 
vom wunderschönen Zillertal.
es träumt auch seine Frau
von der Donau, ach so blau. 

Sie träumt vom Großen Walzertal
wo sie  tanzt mit jungen Burschen
Häßlich, sagt der  fette Killerwal, 
Deine  Haut ist  voller Furchen .

Friedlich und  zur Einkehr nun  bekehrt, 
auch die toten Tiere friedlich schlafen. 
Am  Klafünf hat sich der Fuchs beschwert:
„Die Gangster  sollte man  bestrafen!“

„Die schnarchen jetzt mit vollem Bauch,
mir gaben sie nur einen Rüssel.
Leere Versprechungen, - Schall und Rauch. 
Ist noch Suppe in der Schüssel?“  

Drei Brüllaffen sitzen  schweigend am Bach,
spielen Mensch ärgere dich nicht und Schach.
Dem Kleinsten wurde die Dame weggenommen,
dann ist er  ohne sie nach Haus  geschwommen. 

Kater Hadrian windet sich  auf einem Kissen. 
Eine  Schlange hat ihn in den Schwanz gebissen.
Er muß kotzen: Eine Maus und eine Ratte, 
die er  zum Gedenken an Brutus verschlungen hatte.

Die Vögel sind noch nicht verdaut,
das Gnufleisch war mit Bakterien versaut.
„Ich sterbe!“ sagt der einst so stolze Kater schwach.  
Dann liegt er wortlos auf dem Kissen flach. 

Nessie, das Ungeheuer ist herangetreten
um  für Hadrian, den Freund   zu beten.
Ein  Pinguin im Frack gibt  ihm den  letzten Segen.
„Es lohnt  nicht mehr, ihn  noch zu pflegen.

"Baldrian",  das war sein letztes Wort,
dann trugen ihn drei Störche fort.
Ein  lädierter Igel trug  ein Dankgebet vor.
Die Hinterbliebenen sangen im Chor:

"Wir kommen alle, alle in den Himmel -
die Menschen auch, welch ein  Gewimmel .
Nur Falschmünzer und  Sauertöpfe wollen wir nicht haben!“
Sangen a capella zehn verhüllte Küchenschaben. 


Fortsetzng folgt


----------



## Adele (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 8

O weh, die Trauer nimmt kein Ende,
auch, wenn zuvor man hat behende
sich gegenseitig umgebracht.
Das zählt ja nicht, dann gute Nacht.

Nun ist also der Kater dran,
der eins so stolze Hadrian.
Man steht herum, auf dass man heule,
dabei sind wieder Dachs und Eule. 

Doch ist die Trauerschar nun klein, 
gärt im Gedärm nebst Schnaps und Wein,
die Unzahl vieler Trauergäste,
die kamen ganz naiv zum Feste,

um zu betrauern einen Hund.
Doch das war ziemlich ungesund,
für jene ohne scharfe Zähne.
Der Pottwal glaubt, dass er gleich gähne.  

Das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness,
denkt sich im Stillen “Nimm und fress“,
und legt ins Grab die Blauforelle,
die er gefangen auf die Schnelle,

auf dass der Alkohol im Tiere
den Hadrian noch konserviere,
dass dessen Schönheit noch bestehe,
in Ewigkeit, was er erflehe.

Um eine Mumie zu gestalten,
fehlen ihm Binden und auch Salben.
Wenn Mensch nimmt dafür Spiritus,
das auch bei Tieren klappen muss.

Der Dachs, der gräbt ein Loch sodann,
dass Hadrian man begraben kann.
Der Fuchs spielt eine Trauerweise,
zur Abwechslung ganz zart und leise.  

Und wieder ist das Lied erklungen,
von wundersamen Verwandlungen,
zur Sanftpfote wird nun der Bengel,
der sanft mutiert zum Katerengel.


----------



## Avor (16 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 9


Sanftpfoten und Katerengel -
auf Wolke siebzehn  herrscht Gedrängel.
"Jagt zum, Teufel die Besessenen!
Laßt auf der Erde die Vergessenen!"

Ein Silberpfau mit weißer Weste
sammelt Knochen auf und Speisereste.
Auch den Totenkopf von einem Gold-Uhu,
der Fuchs spielt einen Trauermarsch dazu.

Unaussprechlich ist,  was dann  geschah.
Schamhaft hält sich der Chronist bedeckt.
Er wurde, als er  dem sicheren  Tode nah
von einer ortskundigen  Wühlmaus versteckt.

Viele Flüchtlinge hat die  Retterin gerettet.
Sie erhält  jetzt  die  verdiente Ehrung:  
Mit Gänsefett   wird sie leicht eingefettet
Ameisenbutter bekommt sie zur Verzehrung.

Zum Trocknen wird sie  aufgehängt
im Netze einer Riesenspinne.
ein Feuerdrachen hat sie angesengt
dann entschwinden ihr die Sinne. 

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt!
Wühlmaus vom Grill  ist eine Köstlichkeit.
Das weiß auch der  Wolf, der sie entführt 
und schamlos ruft: „Es tut mir leid!“   

Alle sind entsetzt und voller Trauer
sie bedecken ihr tränenreiches Antlitz mit den Pfoten. 
Auch der Wolf heult auf, der sich glaubte schlauer.
Er streckt sich gen Himmel, dann sinkt er  zu Boden. 

Was ist gescheh´n?
wer hat´s geseh´n?
"Nessun dorma - keiner gähne!" 
Ruft eine wache Wachtel mit Migräne.

Eine Hafereulenkuh aus Essen
wollte als Zeugin   etwas sagen,
Doch sie  hatte es vergessen
und vergaß danach, danach zu fragen.

Ein Regenwurm die Antwort weiß,
Alle  Tiere lauschten still:
„Die Wühlmaus war zu heiß!“
Sie lag zu lange auf dem Grill!“ 

„Der Wolf, in seiner  Gier verstrickt
ist an der  heißen Mahlzeit schier erstickt.
Verbrannt das Maul, es kocht  der Schlund 
Für Wölfe ist das ungesund!“

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## Avor (18 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Leichenschmaus für einen Hund

Teil 10

A: Schluss mit Lustig

Sie kommen alle, alle in den Himmel
Mensch und Tier und schräge Vögel
Zucht und Ordnung?  Ein Gewimmel. 
Jetzt ist Schluss mit dem Geblödel!

Ein Wesen hatte man  vergessen,
Kein  Fisch, kein Mensch, kein Tier.
Es stöhnt und krächzt infolgedessen:
"Warum laßt ihre mich alleine hier?"

„Wir wollen dich im Himmel nicht,
du bist uns nicht geheuer!“
Tränen rinnen über sein Gesicht
„Komm ich dann  ins Fegefeuer?“

"Oder erfrieren, am Ufer dieses  See´s?
Sagt mir,  was habe ich verbrochen?"
Die Antwort kommt mit Donnern und Getös:
„Nichts hast du getan,  du hast dich nur verkrochen!“

„Tief unten  im See, in Schluchten und Felsengemäuer
hast Du dich versteckt und bist nur  aufgetaucht -
Du Dummkopf,  geistlos, ohne Blut und Feuer -
wenn du was zum Fressen hast gebraucht!“ 

Deine Oma - Gott hab sie selig -
hast du auf gemeinste  Art entsorgt.
Als sie kränkelte nur ein wenig
hast du ihre Knochen schon verborgt.

Die Erde bebt , das Wasser beginnt zu kochen.
Um das Ungeheuer herum spritzt es und zischt.
Nessie schreit:  “Ganz  weich  sind  meine  Knochen!
Wer ist die Gestalt im düsteren  Sonnenlicht?“

„Ich !   Brutus der Hund,  das Jüngste Gericht!
Im eigenen Safte sollst du  kochen!“
„Nein!„ Ruft Petrus  „das geht bei dem  nicht! 
Das Scheusal besteht doch nur aus Knochen!“ 

„Nessie will sich ducken 
weil Blitze um ihn zucken
doch mit steifem Rücken
kann es ihm nicht glücken.“ 

Der Pottwal jodelt
seine neuen Moritaten 
während Nessie brodelt 
und im Feuer wird gebraten. 

„Die Sau ist tot!“
Rufen gemeinsam  Engel, Mensch und Tier.
Fehlfarbene Braunbären, schwarz gefärbt oder rot 
Joschka, ein vergilbter  Hirsch verlangt  ein  Bier. 

Fett thront er auf Wolke sechsundzwanzig 
mit Heiligenschein und abgesägtem Geweih.
Umringt von Ziegen und Böcken, die schon ranzig  
und Grünschnäbeln , die noch machen Geschrei.  

„Gebt ihnen die Flasche,
die mit Weisheit gefüllt
Gesegnet sei eure Asche,
wenn der gröbste Durst gestillt!“ 

Im Wind verweht ein Häufchen Staub,
auf magerer Erde, an  einem kalten See.
Auf den Wellen schaukeln ein paar Blätter  Laub
Vom Himmel fällt weißer Schnee. 



B: Neubeginn nach dem Chaos


Fröhlich schwirrt  im  Morgenrot
über die grüne  Wiese eine Eintagsfliege.
Sie entdeckt  eine Gestalt, die Gras frißt ohne Not
und ruft: „Welch eine  wunderschöne Ziege!“

Die Ziege stellt sich vor: Ich heiße Bernhaardotto, 
bin ein Dinosaureier aus uralten Zeiten.
„Ich werde  dich verwöhnen mit Tutto und Frotto 
und dich schwirrend im Morgenrot begleiten. 

Von oben hört man einen Pottwal singen  .
nicht züchtig und fromm, es klingt obszön und grob.
Mißachtend des lieben Gottes Händeringen:  
Im Himmel singt man jetzt Knipppnopp.


Bem: Eventuelle Namensgleichheiten sind wie immer unbeabsichtigt und rein zufällig.

Danke für die große Geduld!

Avor


----------



## Adele (19 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Freiraum

Wie gut, dass es noch Freiraum gibt,
zu schreiben das, was uns beliebt,
mit uns' rer kruden Poesie
und durchgeknallter Fantasie. 

Mag sein, dass uns in kurzer Zeit,
vielleicht ist das sehr bald soweit,
uns ausbremst ein Politiker,
oder Literaturkritiker.

Solang jedoch die Herren oben,
mit viel Blabla sich selber loben,
daneben auch gewisse Damen,
die sich viel Macht erworben haben,

und das vielleicht nicht immer redlich,
voraussichtlich nicht ständig ehrlich,
werden gewiss wir weiter dichten,
und uns nach uns' ren Träumen richten.


----------



## Adele (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Herbstlich

Die Blätter fallen von den Bäumen,
an Straßen, Wiesen und im Wald.
Vom gold' nen Herbst könnt' ich nun träumen,
doch dafür ist mir viel zu kalt.

Die feuchte Kälte lässt mich schnattern
und zittern wie das Espenlaub.
Zu schnell mir stets die Zähne klappern,
zu schnell werden die Finger taub.

Oft stöhne ich ein „Mein Gott, Walter“,
wenn ich doch vor die Türe muss.
Vielleicht spüre ich ja doch mein Alter
oder vom Herrgott einen Gruß.


----------



## Adele (1 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

In Bezug auf 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49720

Zwei Bengel und ein Engel
steh' n in der Gegend rum.
Sie machen viel Gequengel,
gebärden sich recht dumm.

Ein Teufel, ein ganz schriller,
der alles besser weiß,
der faselt noch viel irrer.
Vielleicht ist ihm zu heiß.

Doch hat wohl nicht das Sagen
hierbei die Wissenschaft.
Das schlägt dem auf den Magen,
der lieber Forschung macht. 

Wenn heilloses Geschwafel,
der Talkshow Basis ist,
unhöfliches Gebrabbel,
bleibt übrig nur noch Mist.


----------



## Adele (2 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Freund und Helfer 

Die Polizei, dein Freund und Helfer,
so sollte es auch wirklich sein.
Doch in des Dienstes Übereifer
fällt dies doch Manchem nicht mehr ein,

dem seine grüne Garderobe 
doch Macht verleiht bei Tag und Nacht.
D' rum ich erfreut auch Jeden lobe,
der sich nicht selbst zum Herrscher macht,

und nicht sich sieht am neuen Ufer,
so gerne als ein Rechtvollstrecker,
der gern benannt wird als Paarhufer,
sondern sich stets erweist als Retter.


----------



## Adele (7 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die wahre Kunst

Ein Künstler, welcher, alt an Jahren,
in Lebensdingen wohl erfahren,
freut sich an einem Abend sehr
über Besuch im Atelier.

Der, in der Kunst nicht g' rad Bewährte,
verlangt sogleich, dass man erklärte, 
und hört nicht auf, danach zu fragen,
was denn der Künstler wolle sagen. 

Der Künstler spricht von Emotionen
in Linien und im Farbenwogen.
Sein Gast fühlt sich nun dumm und klein,
sieht er doch nur drei Strichmännlein.

Der Künstler schwärmt mit Engelszungen,
wie gut ihm doch sein Werk gelungen,
die Aussage so erdenschwer.
Der Kunde kauft, beeindruckt sehr.

Der Künstler, großer Worte mächtig,
verdient an dem Geschäft ganz prächtig, 
denkt heimlich, als der Deal gelaufen,
die beste Kunst sei das Verkaufen.


----------



## Adele (29 November 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Müde 

Müde geh' ich an den Rechner
arbeiten ist angesagt.
Doch mich stört das Schmuddelwetter
und mich auch mein Rücken plagt.

Lustlos stöber ich in Seiten
die ich wirklich gar nicht brauch',
und ich spüre schon beizeiten,
im Gehirn gar dichten Rauch.

Wühle mich durch Kleinanzeigen,
find' auch manchen Obstanbieter,
lasse es dann schließlich bleiben,
sinnfrei fühle ich mich wieder.

Müde sitz´ ich am Computer,
ohne Lust auf Sensationen,
Chöre, Kunst und Unkenrufer,
Besser wär' s, ich koch' jetzt Bohnen.


----------



## Adele (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weihnachtsstimmung

Man übt sich in der Weihnachsstimmung, 
denn zu dem Feste der Besinnung
soll es doch recht beschaulich sein,  
und mild gestimmt bei Kerzenschein.

So hetzt man über Weihnachtsmärkte.
Mit großem Ernst geht man zu Werke,
und auch mit reichlich Zähne knirschen,
um noch ein Schnäppchen zu erwischen,

das wirke dennoch möglichst teuer,
unter der Lichterketten Feuer.  
Durch die Geschäfte sich nun plagen,
die Kunden mit den Einkaufswagen,

die, voll gestopft bald bis zum Rande,
belegen, dass man hier zu Lande
gewiss doch schnell verhungert ist, 
wenn man zur Weihnacht nicht gut frisst.

Man ahnt nur noch des Engels Stimme,
der mahnt, dass man sich doch besinne,
dass einst im fernen Bethlehem,
für viele war dies unbequem,

ein Kind kam in der Menschen Leben.
Leicht ist' s in diesen Tagen eben, 
des Engels Ruf zu überhören.
Er könnte schnell die Stimmung stören.


----------



## Adele (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die Dattel

Auf eines Fahrrads Sattel
saß kürzlich eine Dattel.
Die fand, man muss sie loben,
auch endlich mal nach oben.


----------



## Adele (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Radfahrer

Ein Mensch von sportlicher Natur
mit Wunsch nach kraftvoller Statur,
sich gerne auf sein Fahrrad schwingt,
weil das ihn in Bewegung bringt.

So strampelt er nicht nur mitunter,
die Wege rauf und wieder runter.
Bezwingt beglückt so manche Halde,
verstört sogar das Reh im Walde,

wenn er auf harzig duftend' Wegen
den Tann' durchkreuzt, sogar im Regen.
Er selbst dem Stau entgehen kann
im Zickzackkurs, so dann und wann.

Denn klar, er ist ein alter Hase
der fällt gewiss nicht auf die Nase,
wenn er so durch die Straßen flitzt,
in seiner Kleidung, die eng sitzt,

auf das auch keines Lüftleins Hauch
sein Tempo bremst an Brust und Bauch.
Doch seh' ich ihn so radeln fort,
denk ich im Stillen: „Sport ist Mord“.


----------



## Adele (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das Rudel

Ein Hirsch nicht gern im Walde steht 
so ganz allein, wenn heftig weht,
der Wind um Fuchs und Has' und Pudel.
D' rum schätzt seit jeher er sein Rudel.

Und auch der Wolf will sich nicht plagen
ganz einsam. Lässt doch besser jagen,
es sich mit Vielen, denn zuweilen,
kann auch das Wild sich sehr beeilen.

Den Menschenkindern geht es ähnlich,
ist die Gesellschaft unentbehrlich.
Sie zieht' s nicht nur in Bar und Pub,
sondern auch in den Fahhradclub.

So radeln sie dann ganz behende,
seht her, die Schlange nimmt kein Ende,
vergnügt durch Wälder, Wiesen, Auen,
gibt es doch immer viel zu schauen.

Doch ob man wirklich alles sehe,
frag ich, weil ich das nicht verstehe.
Die Nase dicht über dem Lenker
den Hintern hoch, bei jedem Schlenker

blickt man viel eher doch zu Boden,
des Weges Band wohl auszuloten.
Egal, man kann sich viel bewegen,
und kann ganz stolz darüber reden

von Leistung und der Strecke Schönheit,
vom Schwitzen in Geselligkeit
von Scherben und von platten Reifen
und Muskelkater in den Seiten.


----------



## Adele (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Klingelingeling

Klingellingeling, die Glöcklein klingen,
und wie wunderbar die Englein singen,
doch die Forenmacher dürfen nicht ruh' n,
haben sie grad' jetzt doch viel zu tun.

Klingelingeling, man muss was schenken,
ohne allzu viel Geld zu versenken,
O, wie schön, dass nun in diesen Tagen
man so viel gewinnt, ganz ohne Plagen.

Klingelingeling, am Telefone 
hörst du, dass es sich sehr lohne,
rückzurufen eben diese Nummer,
denn hast gewonnen. So den Kummer

ohne ein Präsent bald dazustehen,
der dir lange war auch anzusehen,
schiebst du nun erleichtert einfach weiter, 
fühlst dich schon als Gabentischbereiter.

Klingelingeling, du wirst bald staunen,
hörst du bald vielleicht die Englein raunen,
wenn du schließlich hast vor stiller Nacht
eine teure Rechnung aufgemacht.

Klingelingeling, Geschäfte brummen,
ärgern die Bered' ten und die Dummen,
die im Forum melden ihre Klagen.
Ach' was soll ich weiter dazu sagen.

Klingelingeling, zu diesen Zeiten,
wo dich doch ein Engel sollt' geleiten,
können doch so viele gut verdienen,
an Naiven mit Vorweihnachtsmienen.


----------



## Adele (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Tannenbaum

Der Tannenbaum, der Tannenbaum,
der ist so schön, man glaubt es kaum.
Er glitzert, leuchtet, an die Herzen,
geht wohl das Licht der bunten Kerzen.

Die sind nicht echt, sind Leuchtdioden.
Wie gut, man muss die Technik loben.
Denn hat man einst am Docht gewackelt,
ist manches Haus schon abgefackelt.

So schimmert nun am Weihnachtsabend
ein Lichtermeer, so mild und labend
vom Baum. Und nach Verzehr der Ente
packt man gespannt aus die Geschenke,

die unter' m Baum sind gut gelagert.
Manch' Scheckheft ist schon abgemagert.
Man weiß, wo all das Geld geblieben,
denn die Präsente für die Lieben,

die wahrlich uns sind lieb und teuer,
und manchmal auch nicht ganz geheuer,
sind nicht nur Pflicht oder gar Übel.
Es sei denn, man schenkt Blumenkübel,

oder ein Haushaltskochgerät
für Mutter, die das Essen brät,
vielleicht Krawatten wie noch nie,
doch das zeugt nicht von Fantasie.

Was auf dem Gabentische liege, 
sei doch ein Zeichen für die Liebe,
wenn' s auch nur klein bemessen ist,
was man im Alltagsstress vergisst

Mag sein, man wird sentimental
zur Weihnachtszeit, doch allemal,
ist es die Zeit noch der Besinnung.
Ein Hoch d' rum auf die Weihnachtsstimmung.


Angesichts dessen, dass unser Modem zwischenzeitlich den Geist aufgab, kann ich Euch allen nur noch einen schönen Weihnachtstag wünschen, dafür aber ein gesegnetes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr.

Adele


----------



## Reinhard (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Danke Adele,

ich wünsche dir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Adele (25 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@Reinhard

Abschied?

Mein lieber, guter Dichterfreund.
Du siehst mich heute hoch erfreut,
nach langer Zeit von Dir zu lesen,
als wär' s es gestern erst gewesen,

dass mit Humor und spitzer Zunge,
doch nicht mit ausgekeuchter Lunge,
sondern mit wohl gereimtem Worte
Du warst präsent an diesem Orte.

Das scheint sehr fern in diesen Tagen,
doch will indes ich dennoch fragen,
ob Du doch hier, Du musst nicht eilen,
und sei es doch nur mal zuweilen,

zu schreiben Deine Kommentare,
im Dichterstreit, das wär' das Wahre.
Denn nicht die Zeit läuft uns davon,
dafür unser Freund Avor schon. 

Ist es denn niemand aufgefallen,
dass Avor ist von uns gegangen?
Ganz einfach ist er raus geschlichen.
Nein, er ist wirklich nicht verblichen.

Doch blickt er nur noch aus der Ferne,
vielleicht zählt er dabei die Sterne,
zwar Urgestein, doch nur Betrachter,
auf diesen Thread. Gewiss, das macht er.

Was bleibt, ist eine große Lücke, 
die bleibt zum Abschied, voller Tücke.
Wer füllt nun dieses Vakuum?
Denn wahr ist, dass mit seinem Tun

und mit seinem skurrilen Denken
er locker konnt' die Träume lenken,
und brachte viele schnell zu Lachen.
Was soll alleine ich nur machen?

Ihr fehlt mir beide, meine Herren.
Was soll ich mich dagegen sperren?
Es reicht doch nicht, hier gut zu schreiben
Euch die Gedanken zu vertreiben.

Es fehlt, und dies beton' ich ganz,
mir die bewährte Resonanz, 
der Dichterstreit, der Witz, die Neugier,
auch, wenn ich selber bin recht neu hier.

Wenn auch Poeten sind sonst einsam,
weiß ich, dass hier wir nur gemeinsam
das Leben packen, wie noch nie. 
D' rum bleibt mir treu, doch irgendwie.


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@Adele

Avor liegt auf Eis,
weil  sein Ego  nichts mehr weiß.
Es gibt zwar noch genug  Geschichten,
doch zum Schmunzeln taugen die mitnichten.

Was reimt sich noch auf Herz und Schmerz?
Abgedroschen  ist der alte  Scherz.
Auf Liebe reimen sich die Triebe,
doch jeder  denkt dabei nur  an´s Geschiebe.
Wenn das dann Folgen hat, tut man betreten,
und denkt,   jetzt hilft nur noch , ganz fromm  zu beten:
“Ihr Kindlein kommet  all
zu Bethlehem in meinen  Stall!”
Dort wird zu Christmas “Jingle Bells” gesungen
und “Stille Nacht “ in englisch, notgedrungen.   

Dann gibt es wieder  Spaß in Massen,
am Bildschirm erfreuen uns   Grimassen
aus denen unverständliche Geräusche kommen
und  wir alle sind vom Lachen ganz benommen. 
Wenn aber mancher sich  zu früh hat  totgelacht,
dann hat der Dichter etwas falsch gemacht.
Seine Dichtkunst ist dann höchst  gefährlich
und in Zukunft  auch entbehrlich.  

Wenn der Funke  nicht mehr sprüht und heizt,
des Dichters Katze nur  zum Gähnen reizt,
die  schmerzhaft jault nach jedem neuen Geistesblitz:
“Einen langen Bart hat dieser Witz!”
 Dann steht der  Dichter dumm herum, 
ganz allein in seinem Vacuum. 
Dann soll er seiner Tränen sich nicht schämen
und schnellstens seinen Abschied nehmen.

Des Dichters Leid, 
des anderen Freud!
Es freut sich eine ganze Herde
voller wunderschöner Steckenpferde,
die  schon schimmeln und verkrußten,
im tiefen Keller warten mußten
auf Avor der sie erweckt zu neuem Leben.
Auch Schabernack wird´s reichlich geben. 

Das ist so sicher wie das Amen.
Weg mit den verstaubten Dramen!
Frische Luft, - ein neues Jahr beginnt !
Alles ist vergänglich, wie der Wind. 


Einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes  Jahr 2008

wünscht Avor


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



> Einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes Jahr 2008
> 
> wünscht Avor



Dir auch, Euch auch. Und danke dafür, dass ihr uns hier immer wieder auch mal auf andere Gedanken bringt als immer nur das böse Internet :-D

Sascha


----------



## Adele (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Guten Rutsch

Ein Rutsch
und flutsch,
schon war' s geschehen.
Ich hatt' das Glatteis übersehen.

Ganz klein,
gemein,
war dieses Fleckchen,
von Eis doch nur ein winzig' Eckchen.

Auwei.
Mein Schrei 
war Schreckensmeldung.
Und ich plädierte auf Vergeltung.

Doch fort
vom Ort,
war es verschwunden.
Und ich bestaunte unumwunden,

ohn' Spass,
das Nass,
das mich darnieder
als Eis noch warf. D' rum sah ich wieder: 

Ganz klein,
gemein,
ist manche Ursach',
die uns doch bringt viel Ungemach.


Euch allen auch von mir einen "Guten Rutsch", möglichst ohne geprellte Hinterteile!


----------



## Adele (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Januar 

Nun ist es also Januar.
Und es beginnt ein neues Jahr,
das, schon seit Tagen angefressen,
wirkt wieder allzu knapp bemessen.

Was will man alles doch erreichen
und stellen an des Lebens Weichen?
Und welcher gute Neujahrs-Vorsatz
hat in des Jahres Tagen Platz?

Die Zeit, sie huscht zu schnell vorbei
in dieses Lebens Einheitsbrei.
So staunen wir verdutzt darüber,
wie rasch auch dieses Jahr vorüber

gleitet, wie jeder neue Montag
zum Abzählreim in jedem Monat
wird sein, in uns' res Lebens Eile.
Wohl dem, der ab und zu verweile,

und inne hält, trotz großer Hetze
er sich gemütlich auch mal setze.
Sich umschaut, ruhig und sehr heiter,
zuschaut, wie And' re rennen weiter.


----------



## Adele (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das Firmament

Sehnsuchtsvoll den Blick nach oben
wenden wir, so dass das Wogen
in der Seele Frieden findet,
statt es uns an Schmerzen bindet.

Träumen uns in ferne Weiten
durch der Wolken sanftes Gleiten
durch der Sonne leuchtend' Strahlen,
und des Mondes Licht, dem Fahlen. 

In dem Firmament, dem Fernen,
zwischen all den leuchtend' Sternen,
ahnen wir den Klang des Lebens,
fühlen, dass wir nicht vergebens,

dumpf nur auf der Erde wandeln,
sondern hier sind, um zu handeln.
Als ein Teil des Universums,
winzig klein, und doch nicht sinnlos.


----------



## Adele (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kopfnoten

Ach so viele liebe Kinder 
dürfen in die Schule geh' n.
Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter,
doch es ist nicht abzuseh' n,

ob aus ihnen auch was werde,
ob erreichen sie ein Ziel.
Mancher flüstert gar ein „Merde“
der nicht weiß, was er wohl will?

Pauken, büffeln heißt es heute,
mancher fragt sich nur: „Wofür“,
Das macht zornig, liebe Leute,
steht man vor verschloss' ner Tür. 

Dafür aber immer schlimmer
stehen unter Leistungsdruck,
kleine und auch große Kinder.
Damit ist es nicht genug.

Denn im Heer der Pädagogen,
gibt es viele, die, o weh,
sich zwar gerne selber loben,
doch sind' s Lehrer, mit drei e.

Leiern lustlos Formeln runter,
vorne, an der großen Tafel.
Welches Kind bleibt da wohl munter
bei so viel Frontalgeschwafel.

Langweilig und laut wird' s schließlich
in den Klassen geht' s hoch her.
Und der Lehrer wünscht verdrießlich
Kopfnoten sich eiligst her.

Dass die Kindlein, diese Bösen
endlich zur Vernunft gebracht,
sollen schließlich Noten lösen,
sie bezähmen über Nacht.

Und so mancher wirklich Kluge
der ein wenig lauter ist,
wird verschlechtert durch die Schule,
wenn man seinen Durchschnitt misst. 

Wir erinnern uns an Mozart,
wahrlich ein Musikgenie,
doch mit einer eig' nen Art,
und ganz brav war der wohl nie

Wär' der heutzutage Schüler,
welche Noten hätte der?
Wäre sicherlich ein Störer.
Urteilen fällt gar nicht schwer.

Ich will die Regierung lieben,
sie ist eif' rig irgendwie.
Noten anstatt Perspektiven
schon hat man sein Alibi.


----------



## Avor (24 Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Albumblatt für Adele

Elegie

Vorbei  die Nacht,
geträumt  die wilden Träume.
Die Sonne freundlich  lacht 
durch das Geäst der Bäume. 

Zu Ende geht der Winter,
bald  lebt es sich  gesünder.
Dann  geschehen wahre Wunder
wenn verstaut der dicke Plunder.

Gänseblümchen fröhlich grüßen,
bald zertreten von noch kalten  Füßen.
Doch beim Tanzen in den Märzen,
verschwinden  alle Schmerzen.

Sehnsuchtstränen schwinden 
wenn  Liebende sich finden. 
Dem Medizinmanne aber zum Trotz:
Auch in ihren  Nasen wird trocknen der Rotz.

Ein  alter Knabe unter Rheuma klagt
der einst von seiner Ehefrau verjagt
und sich als Einmann-Straßenband beschäftigt
und nachts auf einer Parkbank nächtigt.

Wie es leider  häufig ist auf Erden: 
Ganz schleimfrei kann nicht jeder werden,.
Der Husten mag verschwinden  auch,
Doch was bleibt, ist  Schall und Rauch - 
und etwas Schimmel, ganz unten am Bauch. 


Avor, der Zerknirschte


----------



## Adele (10 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Nörgler

Der rheumakranken Einmann-Straßenband
die Frühlingssonne auf den Buckel brennt.
Er streckt als Kraftakt und mit viel Gestöhne
die starren Glieder knirschend in die Höhe.

Weil eine Parkbank doch ein hartes Lager ist,
indes noch besser als ein Haufen Mist,
ersehnt der alte Knabe eine neue Bleibe,
im Kopf noch deutlich das Gezeter von dem Weibe

das ihn in Winters Kälte vor die Türe warf.
Ihr fehlte es für Nörgler an Bedarf. 
Nun liegt er auf der Wiese grüner Zierde,
und hadert laut mit sich und der Begierde,

derweil die Gänseblümchen freundlich nicken.
Doch kann ihn weiterhin auch nicht entzücken,
der Vögel zartes Zwitschern in den Ohren.
Bei Nörglern hat das Frühjahr glatt verloren.


----------



## Avor (22 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ostern in futura

Im nassen Grase  lustlos grasen
 fehlgeklonte  Osterhasen.
Sie  pressen  unter Höllenqualen,
doch  keine Eier kommen zum Bemalen.
Sie versuchen es mit Stemmen,
doch die blöden Eier klemmen
Das ist der Fluch der Wissenschaft,
die  an fremdem Erbgut schafft.

Die Welt verbessern, Wunder schaffen! 
Die Reichen  werden  reicher ,
kräftig werden bald die Schlaffen 
die harten Nüsse werden weicher. 

Man will verbessern auch  die Hasen 
die jetzt stöhnen auf dem Wasen
Rieseneier  drängen jetzt zum Licht    
doch aus engen Löchern geht es nicht. 

„Gibt es keine Eier heuer?“
„Nein, die Eierfarben sind zu teuer!“
„Warum?“ fragt eine Kinderschar
Die Volksbank sagt, das Geld sei rar.

Die alten Hasen hatten´s besser,
obwohl das Gras war damals nässer.
Sie überwinterten in Klostern 
und beteten bis Ostern. 
Zu Erleuchtung gab es Eierquark
von einem Holzner aus der Steiermark.
Dann trank man  Klosterfrau Melissengeist
von der Oberin, die schon verwaist.
In der Freizeit haben sie geschnitzt,
Bleisoldaten für die Nonnen und geschwitzt.

Später schwitzten auch die Nonnen
und die Bleisoldaten sind zerronnen.
Die Oberin ist dann  gestorben,
Auch die Nonnen sind dahin gegangen.
Der Melissengeist war schon  verdorben 
mit Genen aus dem Gift von Schlangen.

Wie konnte das Unheil  passieren?
Der Herr Professor hatte sich geirrt
Als die Mutationen wild grassierten
war sein  Kopf  schon sehr verwirrt. 

Die Schüler übernahmen seine  Lehre.
Dann ging  alles über Kreuz und in die Quere.
Falsche Genen wurden manipulisiert
Auf Gewinn und Wachstum spekuliert.

Jetzt  schlafen  in verträumten  Gartenlauben,
wo fröhlich  turtelten die Turteltauben  
Wasserbüffel mit  entblößten  Schleieraffen,
die  geistlos auf die hohlen  Eier gaffen.

Ein Mohrhuhn auf dem Kirchturm  keucht
nach frischer Luft, der  Puls ist abnormal. 
Den Regenwürmern  ist der Dreck zu feucht
den Bäuerinnen  wird ihr  Bett zu schmal.

 Ein Wildschweineber  flucht und stöhnt
„Ich ersticke hier in meinen  sieben Häuten!“ 
„Mit  Zwiebelgenen hat man dich geschönt“ 
 ruft ein Zwerg unter  zahnlosen Leuten. 

„Nein, ruft vom Himmel der liebe Gott, 
du hast Zwiebeln statt  Mais gefressen
Deine Sauen haben dich verlassen und verhöhnt,
von gefügelten Hirschen werden sie jetzt verwöhnt.“  

Gehörnte Katzen tummeln sich im See,
Heringsschwärme verirren sich  im Wald
Hoch auf einem Baum prahlt ein  Reh:
Ich bin ein Adler und kann fliegen bald. 

“Warum fall´ ich von der Stange, wenn ich schlaf?
fragt den lieben Gott ein  Schaf.
Warum kann ich meine Flügel nicht bewegen
und nur weiche  Kaffeebohnen  legen? “

“Mein liebes Huhn” hat Gott das Tier getröstet,
Du legst jetzt  Kaffeebohnen, ungeröstet,
bist  Menschenwerk, nicht Laune der Natur, 
bist jetzt ein Schaf und brauchst bald eine Schur.“

“Was sagst du da - oh lieber Gott?
Warum treibst du mit mir  solchen  Spott?
Was bin ich denn, Schaf oder Huhn? 
Was hast du,  Herr,  dabei zu tun?“
„Wo ist mein schönes Federkleid?
Ist meine Zukunft schon Vergangenheit?
Was soll ich  mit dem blöden   Fell, 
das mir die Luft zum Atmen nimmt so schnell“
Auf meiner  Haut  es  schrecklich juckt?
Warum hast du ohne Mitleid zugeguckt,?
Warum darf ich  keine Henne bleiben?
Muß mir  Gras statt Würmer  einverleiben? 
„Ich finde nicht mehr mein Gefieder
und der Hahn erkennt mich auch nicht wieder.
Was soll ich mit vier Hammelbeinen  machen
da müssen ja die Hühner lachen.“

“Ich habe die Welt mit Liebe  gemacht,
den Menschen den Verstand gegeben,
verhöhnt haben sie mich  und ausgelacht.
Sie verloren die Achtung vor dem Leben“.
Getrieben sind sie in  ihrer Gier nach Geld,
leben  auf Kosten der Armen im  Überfluss.
Berauben und plündern  ihre schöne Welt.
Meine Pfaffen sind schwach  und ohne Entschluss.“ 

„Wenn die Nimmersatts die Erde beraubt , 
die Quellen versiegen , die  Nahrung verdirbt, 
dann kommt die Strafe schneller als ihr glaubt   
Wer sein  Geld frisst, der auch an Vergiftung  stirbt„
So werden sie sich   selbst  bestrafen,
sich auf ihrem  Irrweg verzetteln 
sie werden bei euch Hühnern und geklonten Schafen
um  frisch gelegte  Kaffeebohnen betteln.“

Die Osterglocken im Wind allmählich verstummen
die klugen Köpfe schmählich  verdummen. 
Draußen, auf  dem nassen Wasen 
sieht man aufgeplatzte Osterhasen.
Kein Summen hört man und kein Singen,
die Lust fehlt auch den Schmetterlingen.
Auch die Nachtigallen  müssen Trauer tragen:
In Maulwurfsgängen auch am Tag sich  plagen
Die Maulwürfe, von Riesenameisen umworben 
sind unter Schmerzen an Mundfäule gestorben . 

Maikäferschwärme in der Dezemberkälte  rufen:
„Die Verbrecher, die das Chaos schufen,
die Obrigkeiten, Politiker  und   Pseudofrommen
werden die  Strafe für ihr Tun  bekommen!“

Selbstgeklonte Mörderbienen machen sich  bereit
wild hinein zu stechen, wenn es Zeit
in diese Bande voller Irren und Idioten“
Eine rote Amsel hebt zum Schwur die Pfoten. 
Eine Pferdemumie ruft aus ihrem Stall:
„Fröhliche Ostern überall!“


Fröhliche Ostern  wünscht auch Avor


----------



## Adele (23 März 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Idylle

Doch schaut, trotz dieser lähmend' Stille
findet sich auch manche Idylle.
Versteckt vielleicht und unscheinbar,
dort wo die Wissenschaft nicht war.

Wo Menschen, die die Schöpfung lieben,
noch nicht begannen, Gott zu spielen.
Die, ohne Sinn für Hühnerschafe
oder an Milch liefernder Giraffe,

das Wunderwerk des Lebens preisen,
und freudig auf dies Wunder weisen,
zu schützen diese Harmonie,
sie zu erhalten, irgendwie.

Auch wünsche Euch allen schöne und besinnliche Ostertage

Und Grüße an Avor, ganz ohne Knirschen

Adele


----------



## Avor (15 April 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Computers Tod

(eine wahre Geschichte)

Gegen Dummheit wächst kein Kraut,
wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.
Mein Computer war versaut,
ihm fehlte Luft zum Kühlen.  

Lange habe ich davor  gesessen
und konnte nachts nicht schlafen.
Auch das Essen hatte ich vergessen.
So kann man sich bestrafen.

“Error“, war das Zauberwort
und eine lange Fehlerliste.
Piepsen, für die Ohren Mord,
kam aus meiner Wunderkiste.

Die Fehlerliste, lange Reihen,
tausend Nullen, hundert  Zahlen.
So kompliziert, man könnte  schreien,
stundenlang erlitt ich Höllenqualen.

Der Hotline-Onkel sagte “dies”,
der nächste sagte “das”.
Der übernächste fand es mies.
Ich hilflos vor der Kiste saß.

Ich hab gebetet und geschwitzt.
Das Piepsen war entsetzlich .
Ist vielleicht die Kiste überhitzt?
Computerherzen  sind verletzlich.

Selbst ist der Mann!
Die Weisheit habe ich gelernt.
Und damit Frischluft kommen kann
hab´ ich das Gehäuse schnell entfernt. 

Den Lüfter hab´ ich untersucht,
zu sehen war  kein Dreck.
Dann raus damit - ich hab geflucht:
Mein  Mittel zum heilenden  Zweck .

Das Gebläse  konnte ich  lösen,
trotz Kabel und blechernen Wänden. 
Auch ließen sich  öffnen die Ösen
mit verrenkten Armen und Händen.    

Als die Operation  gelungen ,
hatte ich den Lüfter in der Hand ,   
mit einem Anbau notgedrungen, 
von Experten Kühlkörper genannt.

Daran - oh lieber Herr Professor -
klebte feste  der  Prozessor
mit seinen tausend dünnen Beinen.
Was ich sah, das war zum Weinen.

Von den tausend kleinen Stiftchen
waren  dreihundert verbogen , 
nur weil fehlte  das kühlende Lüftchen,
das dem Comuterherz wurde entzogen 

Die nach Frischluft lechzende Seite 
war zugestopft mit Staub und Dreck.
Der  blieb hängen in ganzer Breite
Und die Hitze ging aus den Rippen nicht weg. 

Ein paar Stifte waren abgebrochen.
Was bin ich doch für ein Idiot.
Ich hab´s geahnt und auch gerochen:
Ich glaub´, die Kiste ist jetzt tot. 

Makaber war der Grund ,
bescheiden meine  Begabung.
Man sagt, es sei sehr ungesund
Wenn Frischluft fehlt zur Labung.  

Was hilft noch Jammern und Klagen?
Die Reparatur ist viel zu teuer.
Ob´s dann geht? Die Frage aller Fragen 
Die beste Lösung wär´ ein Neuer.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Eine fast schon tragische Geschichte... :cry:


----------



## Reinhard (20 April 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frühjahrsputz

Es blüht der Löwenzahn,
es grünt die Eiche.
Der Frühjahrsputz steht an,
wobei ich besser weiche.

Nichts ist mehr, wo es war,
kein Tisch, kein Stuhl, kein Teller.
Ich steh' im Weg und so ist klar:
Ich zieh' drei Wochen in den Keller!


----------



## Avor (22 April 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@Reinhard, herrliche Zeilen in Vollendung!


Da die Dramaturgie in Sachen Frühjahrsputz bei uns ähnlich verläuft, will ich sie Dir und den geneigten Lesern nicht vorenthalten:

Frühjahrsputz 

Auch ich bin ein geplagter Mann,
immer meiner Frau zu Diensten!
Wenn ihr gelüstet, dann und wann,
auch an  Ostern oder Pfingsten.

Nicht nur am Tag, auch in der Nacht  
Das ist bei ihr  das Schlimme.
Was die macht, macht sie mit Macht,
brüllt mich an mit ihrer Fistelstimme.

“Bring mir den Hammer und die Zange! 
Ein bisschen dalli, lahmer Sack!”
Was hat sie vor? Mir wird ganz bange,
Was soll jetzt dieser Schabernack?

Schlaftrunken wank´ ich in den Keller,
um ihre Werkzeugkiste schnell zu holen .
“Geht das  nicht ein bisschen schneller?”
Ja, Liebste, zische ich verstohlen

Einen Schraubenzieher braucht sie noch,
Dann macht sie sich am Bett zu schaffen 
und schreit mich an: “So hilf mir doch!
Gib mir die Zange, statt nur dumm zu gaffen!”

Die Dicke hämmert, schnaubt und schraubt. 
Das Bett zerfällt in seine Einzelteile.
Die ganze  Bude und der Teppich ist verstaubt.
Sie schreit: “Du stehst nur rum vor  Langeweile!” 

Die Bilder an den Wänden hat sie  abgehängt.
Und die  Schränke von denselben weg gerückt.
Ich stehe da, von Möbelteilen eingezwängt,
dann hat sie in die Küche mich geschickt. 

“Du stehst mir nur im Weg herum! 
Und das noch  im Pyjama, 
Bind´ dir ein Schürze um! 
Und beweg dich mal, du altes Lama!”

Einen Eimer Wasser soll ich holen
“Doch wehe dir, es gibt Gerinnsel!
Den Tapeziertisch will sie  und zwei Bohlen,    
Ihren  Spachtel und den Malerpinsel.

Ich kann nicht finden ihren Malerpinsel ,  
auch nicht ihren Lieblingsspachtel .    
“Wo bleibst du?” Hör´ich oben ihr Gewinsel. 
“Such´ doch selbst , du alte Schachtel!”

Oh, was habe ich getan?
Sagte ich wirklich “alte Schachtel?”
Verzeih! Was bin ich für ein Blödian,
Ich wollte sagen “alte Wachtel!”  

Ich höre Donnern  und Krachen
Und sie mit ihrer Fistelstimme fluchen.
Mir ist  jetzt nicht  zum Lachen. 
Zitternd  muss ich jetzt das Weite  suchen. 

Reinhard, du hast Recht, fürwahr:
Ich verstecke mich nun auch im Keller
und bin auch nicht mehr, wie ich  war,
hier, vor einem Fass  voll Muskateller.

Wohl bekommts!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (22 April 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Arme Kerle

Ihr armen Kerle seit ja zu bedauern,
wenn eure Frauen mit dem Besen lauern,
und nicht mit ihrem holden Lächeln locken,
um zu entfernen alten Dreck und Socken,

die irgendwann, es ist ja kaum zu glauben,
verschwanden euch aus den besorgten Augen.
Dass ihr geworfen habt die Dinger in die Ecke,
und dies alleine nur zu dem profanen Zwecke,

nicht mehr zu riechen müffeld' Käsedüfte,
die schnell verpesten zarte Frühlingslüfte.
Der Weg zur Waschmaschine war ja viel zu fern.
Das haben Männerbeine gar nicht gern.

Um sich des steten Staubes zu erwehren,
kann Mann den Schmutz auch unter' n Teppich kehren.
Dort lagert er wie ungeliebtes Handeln
und wird gewiss sich nicht zu Schätzen wandeln.

Ihr Herren seid im Reden wirklich wacker.
Doch quatscht ihr nur, macht lieber euch vom Acker.
Wie' s besser geht, erklärt ihr voller Wonne. 
Helft lieber mit, sonst winkt auch euch die Tonne.


----------



## Reinhard (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Dank an dieses Forum

Ich zitier Erich Kästner mal einfach ganz frech
und zweifel an vernünftiger Gabe:
Da sitzen die Kerle im Internet schon
und immer noch herrscht der gleiche Ton
und immer noch reden sie das gleiche Blech
- und Erich dreht sich im Grabe.

Sie haben nicht wirklich dazu gelernt,
wie hätten sie denn auch sollen.
Sie reden von Gewinn und von Profit,
das gaben ihnen die schon die Urahnen mit.
Sie haben sich davon nie weit entfernt -
und sie werden es niemals wollen.

Der Mensch, ein Wesen betrogen
von seinesgleichen, voller Trug & Lug?
Das "nutzt" die Technik und all ihre Tücken
mißbraucht ihren Sinn und sucht für sich Lücken?
Doch hier werdet ihr nicht belogen:
Informiert euch bei: Computerbetrug!


Schönes Wochenende
wünscht
Reinhard


----------



## sascha (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nett, vielen Dank! :-D


----------



## Avor (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Selbstbildnis  anno 1975


“Dies  Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön!”
ruft eine Dame und bleibt steh´n.
Ich, der Maler fühlte mich geschmeichelt,
als sie mit sanften Fingern d´rüber streichelt.   

Die Dame ruft: “Oh welch ein Wunder! 
´Herr mit Bart`, steht unten d´runter,
mit reichlich Patina, der Firnis  angelaufen:
Dies alte Kunstwerk will ich kaufen!”

Sie ruft: “Ich zahle jeden Preis!”
Ich steh´ daneben und nicht weiß,
wie ich mich nun verhalten soll
und stell mich vor, hochachtungsvoll: 

“Der Herr mit Patina bin ich und stehe hier,
es ist ein altes Jugendbild von mir!
Vor dem  Spiegel habe  ich  mich selbst gemalt. 
Das ist wahr und nicht geprahlt.”

“Ich nehme gerne jedes Geld der Welt,
wenn Ihnen mein Antlitz so  gefällt,
mit Firnis und der  Patina aus Jugendjahren, 
unrasiert, mit schulterlangen Haaren.  

Die Dame schimpft und war entsetzt,
ich hätte ihren Kunstverstand verletzt.
Dem widersprach ich vehement und wacker,
„Ich bin wirklich dieser alte Knacker!“ 

Wir  Männer waren damals  elegant,   
die Weiber sind wie Vogelscheuchen  rum gerannt.
Bunt bemalt und lange Stiefel  bis zum Hintern,
damit er nicht erfriert in kalten Wintern.

Sie umhüllten sich mit alten Säcken, 
verziert mit Flicken  und mit feuchten Flecken, 
 mit Sonnenbrille und mit ungekämmten Haaren,
Um  das Geld für den Frisör zu sparen. 

Die Herrenmode änderte sich mit den  Jahren:
Der Bart soll sich verfilzen mit den Nackenhaaren,
so lang wie möglich, war der große Renner.
Vornehm waren jetzt  Clochards  und  Penner.

Weiber in grauen  Schlappermänteln bodenlang, 
fegten den Bürgersteig mit schlacksigem  Gang.
Mal fegten sie links, das nächste mal rechts.
Es fegten auch  Damen fraglichen  Geschlechts.

Mal von vorne fegen,  mal von hinten
Oft konnten sie kein Ende finden.
Andere polierten den  Boden lieber  enthüllt
Zum Polieren  waren auch die Herren  gewillt.

Der neueste Schrei hieß “Befreiender Sex.”
es störte nur das lange Bartgewächs.
Geduldig legte die Dame das Kunstwerk beiseite, 
die Läuse suchten erschrocken  das Weite. 

Ein Floh erstarrte vor Schreck  und wurde irre, 
er benahm sich sonderbar in dem Gewirre .
Der Herr begann, sich maßvoll zu erregen. 
Nur die Dame hatte nichts dagegen. 

Sie konnte  nicht sehen des Fremdlings Gesicht,
sein  Bart und das Haupthaar waren   zu dicht
doch das störte nicht beim gemeinsamen Pennen,
es ist ein Mann, das war zu erkennen. 

Vergangene Zeiten -  das Bild ist verkauft.
 In „Jüngling mit Bart“ ist es umgetauft
nachdem ich Rem und Brandt hineingeschrieben,
die Geschichte ist wahr und nicht  übertrieben.


Hochachtungstoll

grüßt Avor


----------



## Avor (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Fußballtraum

Das ganze Land im Fußballfieber. 
Vor der Arena drängeln sich die Menschenmassen.
Millionen hocken vor  dem  Bildschirm  lieber,
weil nicht alle in das Stadion passen.     

Fernseh-Fußballmuffel aber gibt es,       
die an and´rem Tatort gern verweilen.
Volksmusik ist auch nichts Schlechtes: 
Schnell per Knopfdruck in den Stadel eilen.  

Kenner ziehen die gehobene Kochkunst  vor:
Gefüllter Hasenfuß, mit einem Rettich d´rauf.
 Im Stadion fällt derweil das erste  Tor.
Der Meisterkoch nimmt  die Störung  in Kauf.  

Seine  Quoten sind  schon längst am Sinken, 
auch in der Musikantenscheune wird es still. 
Bald wird der Hasenfuß zum Himmel stinken,
weil  niemand davon kosten will.  

Grün spielt  gegen Blau,
am Bildschirm sieht man es in Farbe  gut.
“Grün gewinnt!” Ruft meine Frau,
Ich bin für Blau, mich packt die Wut.  

Aufgeregte Burschen
rennen hinter einem  Balle her,
auf nassem  Rasen voller Furchen.
Sie  rennen um die Wette,  kreuz und quer.   

“Kopfball!” Ruft der Reporter, “Das ist Fußball über Alles!” 
Er fügt hinzu: “Der Ball ist rund!” - Ich muss es glauben.
Wenn aber Luft entweicht,  im Falle eines Falles?
Ob das  die Fifa-Regeln noch  erlauben?

Tumult kommt auf, die Massen sind entsetzt:
Ein Grüner hat dem blauen Torwart die Hose zerrissen.
Auch im Gesicht vorne und hinten ist er verletzt,
 der Grünschnabel  hat  etwas zu fest  gebissen.  
      . 
 In der Hitze des Gefechts 
passieren oft die  dümmsten  Sachen.
“Rot” zeigt der Vollstrecker des sportlichen Rechts:
“Hinaus! - Das darf man hier nicht machen!” 

Es wird spannend, elf gegen zehn,
ein frischer Torwart musste her!
Der hat zu spät den Ball geseh´n:
Zwei  zu Null, das traf ihn schwer. 

Ein Spieler benahm sich im Strafraum daneben,
der Schiedsrichter wieder  zur Pfeife griff:
 Einen  Elfmeter wird  er jetzt  geben, 
die Spannung steigt vor dem schrecklichen Pfiff.

 Noch schrecklicher war das Sieges-Geschrei:
“Tor!”  Das Stadion gerät aus den Fugen
Das war das Traumtor Nummer drei,
Den Trainer sie aus dem Stadion trugen. 

Es jubeln die Fans der Grünen auf den Rängen, 
Verzweiflung macht sich bei den Blauen breit.
Zu Tränen rührende Kampfgesänge,
die Helden in Überzahl, dem Untergang geweiht? 

Endlich ist erste Tor für Blau  gefallen, 
ich habe es genau gesehen.
Dann hör´ ich den Reporter lustlos  lallen:
“Abseits,” - Das soll ein Mensch verstehen?       

Wer spielt hier  gegen wen?
Frage ich meine  Frau.
“Morgen wird es in der Zeitung  steh´n,
der  Netzer weiß es  sicher ganz genau.”

“Schienbein compactus 
gegen Miniskus desastro! 
 Der vierte Torschuss
kam von Julius de Quastro!”

Delling und Netzer halfen mir auf die Sprünge
während der Halbzeitpause mit viel Werbung.
Sie meldeten,  dass die Heilung des Torwarts  gelinge.
Live sah man am Hintern noch die Kerbung.  

Die zweite Halbzeit beginnt.
Schienbein Compactus mit vier  zu null führt, 
und eh´sich der Tormann von Miniskus   besinnt,
hat er  einen  Luftzug neben sich gespürt. 

Ein Querpass  vom Brasilien-Star  Roberto,  
angenommen von seinem  Schwippschwager Heinrich ,
Dann ein Längspass zum Chinesen Ching Chung aus Rico di Perto,   
Der köpfte zum Fünf  zu Null. Ach war das peinlich. 

Meine Frau jubelt, ich bin sauer
und schalte zur Musikantenscheune um. 
Doch was sehe ich in meiner Trauer:
Ein Tennismatch und Boris hüpft herum.

Der Fernhsehkoch hat auch nichts mehr zu bieten,  
er wurde von Dauerbrenner Null-Null-Sieben abgelöst,
der zweimal starb und  noch nicht ist zufrieden, 
Meine Frau ist langsam wieder  eingedöst.  

Ich sah nur noch vom Spiel das Ende: 
In der neunzigsten Minute fiel das letze Tor.
Der Torwart hob verzweifelt  die Hände,
mit zerrissener Hose, ein Grüner davor.

Acht  zu Null, welch eine   Blamage!
Gegen eine Mannschaft in Unterzahl!” 
Der Towart erhebt sich und kommt in Rage:
“Meine   Mannschaft war  nicht die erste Wahl.” 

Schienbein compactus hat unverdient  gewonnen.
Ein Biss musste den Kampfgeist von Miniskus vernichten.
Ein Desaster: Der Traum vom Pokal  ist   zerronnen.
Auf das Elfmeterschießen müssen wir heute verzichten.   

Eine siegreiche Woche

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vor den Hunden

Mir träumte einst, aus nicht ersichtlich Grunde,
ich ginge langsam aber sicher vor die Hunde.
Was willst du hier, bekläfft' mich dort ein Dackel,
beachte gleich, wie mit dem Kopf ich wackel.

Bisweilen auch mit meinem wohl geformten Schwanze 
verführ' so manche Dame ich zum Tanze.
Wie willst du, Mensch, dies Werk noch überbieten?
Schon fühlt' ich mich gehörig zu den Nieten.

Bewundernd diese ausgeprägten Künste,
und eingehüllt in dieses Tieres Dünste,
erkannte ich: Ich bin nicht auserkoren,
und habe vor den Hunden nichts verloren.


----------



## Adele (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

nur kurz zu einem hoch beliebten Thema..............

Telefonsex

Wie ist es doch verführerisch
und reichlich prickelnd sicherlich,
weil die Verbindung deutlich lose, 
die Hand in der geöffnet' Hose

mal anzurufen eine Nummer.
So gern findet sich ein ein Dummer,
der sich bei laut gekeuchter Stöhnen,
einbildet, Frau will ihn verwöhnen.

Die Kerle werden wohl nicht schlauer,
egal ob Meister oder Bauer,
die, sprengt der Trieb erst mal die Knöpfe,
ausblenden rasch Gehirn und Köpfe.

Denn kostet schnell, man glaubt es nie,
viel Geld die eig' ne Fantasie.
Doch allen, die die Träume lieben,
den wünsche ich recht viel Vergnügen.


----------



## arttoseo (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



> Ein Kettenraucher aus Nizza,
> der im Tank seines Wagens nach Sprit sah,
> flog mit ’nem Krach
> durchs Garagendach
> einem staunenden Gast in die Pizza.


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Bitte beachten, dass hier nur Eigenschöpfungen gewünscht sind.
 Dies ist nicht die Schmunzelecke mit Fremdzitaten.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerick_(Gedicht)


----------



## Reinhard (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Besserwisser aus Asseln
wollt' keine Hilfe - nur quasseln:
Bei Computerbetrug
war keine Hilfe genug,
drum mußte er's schließlich vermasseln.

:smile:


----------



## Adele (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Fortsetzung, positiv

Doch findet er dafür oft schöne Worte
sie zu platzieren rasch an diesem Orte.
Auf dass auch Hilfe Suchende gewiss noch lesen
was seine Meinung zum Disput gewesen.

Weht durch den Beitrag nur ein laues Lüftchen
und scheint der Inhalt lediglich zum Fürchten,
verführt vielleicht auch Schwachsinn, da zu bleiben,
und in dem Forum weiter zu verweilen.

Hält der die die Maus ohn' hin bereit zum Klicken
so wird gewiss er Neues auch erblicken.
Denn schaltet er von einem Thread zum Ander' n,
wie viele Menschen durch die Landschaft wandern,

entdeckt er sicher vielen neue Sachen,
man glaubt es kaum, und doch ist es zum Lachen,
zwar keine Gnome, Götter oder Elfen, 
doch sicher Tipps, die ihm doch weiter helfen.


----------



## sascha (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Die zweite Strophe ist äußerst gelungen. Der Rest natürlich auch :-D


----------



## Adele (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

So, so............

Kleine Erheiterung

Ein Verslein hier, ein Verslein dort,
und auch so manches dumme Wort,
macht selbst den Moderator heiter
dr' um reimen wir genüsslich weiter.

„Administrator“ passte leider nicht ins Versmaß


----------



## Reinhard (28 Juni 2008)

*Ich weiß alles besser oder: Lied eines Trolls*

*"Ich weiß alles besser!"  - Lied eines Trolls*

Ich brauch keine Belehrung, ich bin doch nicht beknackt:
Ich weiß alles besser, denn ich bin Autodidakt.
Sitz' in verschied'nen Foren schon tagelang und lerne,
erzähl' wie's geht oder auch nicht und ich troll' wirklich gerne.

Denn Ignoranz gehört dazu, ich könnte mir's nicht leisten,
vernünftig zu diskutieren, wie sonst die allermeisten.
Nein, Argumente kenn' ich nicht, wo käme ich da hin,
da hätte manches Posting dann gar auch noch einen Sinn.

:-p


Nachtrag:
Mit diesem Reimen - ist schon klar -
niemand speziell gemeint hier war.


----------



## Reinhard (28 Juni 2008)

*Erinnerungen*

*Erinnerungen* 

Als ich dich traf, warst du voller Unbehagen,
du hast dich mit dir selber nicht vertragen,
total verängstigt, als schreckhaft einzustufen
und du hast trotzdem viele Male angerufen.

Damit ich deine Probleme lös', oder erklär',
warum das eine so ist und das and're nicht mehr,
und wie du deinem Dilemma entfliehst
und warum du manche Dinge niemals siehst.

Im Lauf der Zeit hab' ich gelernt,
dass man sich von verwandten Seelen nie entfernt,
dass man nur etwas versteht, aber niemals ganz begreift
und einem nur die Zeit hilft - das ist es, was uns reift.

Vielleicht haben wir uns nie so richtig verstanden,
weil wir uns auf verschiedenen Ebenen befanden,
wie war das mit "Zwischen Mann und Frau"?
Es bleibt mir eine Hürde - und das wussten wir genau.

Ich wüßte nicht, wie hätt's ich besser machen sollen?
Ich schöpfte emotional stets immer aus dem Vollen.
Anscheinend war es für dich niemals genug.
Aussaugen und dann abtun - fandest du das klug?

Ich hätt' dich manches Mal so dringend gebraucht,
als ich mich genervt gefühlt hab' und oftmals geschlaucht.
Aber du bist selten auf mich eingegangen,
hab' ich mich an deinem Problem aufgehangen.

Gestern hab' ich dich von einstmals wieder getroffen
und es ist kalt, vergessen, nichts ist mit Hoffen,
das ich dir - was gewesen - kann beschreiben.
Es ist zu spät - lassen wir's bleiben.

:-?


----------



## Adele (29 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Verwandte Seelen

Selbst, wenn verwandte Seelen, 
sich auch die Zeit oft stehlen,
ist dennoch man bereit.
Denn was bedeutet Zeit?

Dem einen gilt die Stunde,
verbracht in froher Runde,
nur wie ein Augenblick,
blickt er darauf zurück.

Den Nächsten mag es dauern,
auf die Sekunden lauern,
die rinnen nur zu zäh,
und sind nur „Ach und Weh“.

Es mag wohl das Begreifen
zu oft zu lange reifen,
bis man uns Bess' res lehrt.
Doch ist auch dies ein Wert.


----------



## Adele (30 Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

An einen Freund

Ein jeder Weg hat auch einmal ein Ende,
und keine Worte füllen ewig Bände.
So widme dich getrost dem neuen Schaffen,
statt leidvoll oft auf diese Welt zu gaffen.

Ein frischer Wind erfülle nun dein Leben,
und lerne nehmen, anstatt nur zu geben.
Behalte stets wie sonst ein off' nes Auge,
Es stütze und bewahre dich dein Glaube. 

Wohlan mein Herz, geh' hin und suche Freude,
doch sieh' das Leben nicht als deine Beute.
Bedenke, dass doch alles, was wir haben,
nur Teil ist von des Schöpfers großen Gaben.


----------



## Avor (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ketten

Ich steh  vor meinem  Haus in tiefer Nacht
ganz alleine unter einem Apfelbaum.
Sehnsucht ergreift mich hier  mit Macht,
nach der weiten Welt – ein Kindheitstraum.

Hinaus  aus diesem viel zu engen Land 
mit einer Freiheit, die doch nichts mehr taugt.
Überwacht von oben, nichts  bleibt unbekannt 
und dafür wird man schamlos ausgesaugt.

Dunkle Gestalten irren durch die Nacht,
ich frage sie nach dem Wohin, 
woher sie kommen, was sie dort gemacht,
was sie tun, zu welchem Sinn.

"Wer bist du, warum stellst du solche Fragen? 
Ein Jedermann, der dort am Zaune steht?
Fehlt dir der  Mut ein neues Glück zu wagen?
Auch für dich ist es noch nicht zu spät!“

“Warum bleibst du reglos auf der Stelle stehen?
Warten, auf eines neuen Tages trübes Licht?
Auch, wenn wir uns jetzt  noch im Kreise drehen,
wir werden finden was wir suchen! - Oder nicht."

"Nein, zu spät ist es für mich noch nicht,
ich kenne mein Ziel, ihr seid nur Marionetten.
Ich würde gehen, wenn der Tag anbricht!
Doch mich halten fest hier meines Weibes Ketten."

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weiber 

Es sind doch für die Herren stets die Weiber
statt ihre eig' nen schweren trägen Leiber,
die, dr' auf will ich gerne wetten,
sie legen in die, so bequemen, Ketten.

Wie leicht ist es, zu jammern und zu lärmen,
Mann könnte nicht aus seinem Unbill sich entfernen.
Sind es womöglich mit auch die Gerüche,
die duftend wabern aus des Heimes Küche?

Ist es das Wissen, kommt Mann spät nach Hause,
dort wartet der Genuss der warmen Brause?
Könnte es sein, dass trotz des Streites locken
im Wäscheschrank die frisch gewasch' nen Socken?

So einfach kann ein Mensch sich doch vergraben
hinter der Arbeit und des Fernseh' ns Phrasen.
Und ist der Nächste nicht, wie ich es will, 
dann seufzend schmollen, mehr und wen' ger still.

Hab' für mein Wohlbefinden ich den Ander' n nur erkoren,
dann hat die Liebe schon von Anfang an verloren. 
Und steh' n im Leben dann nicht aufrecht alle Beiden,
so ist der Weg bereitet für das Leiden.


----------



## Adele (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zum einstweiligen, aber nicht grundsätzlichen, Schluss eine kleine Gemeinheit zu diesem Thema...

Vergebliche Sehnsucht

Das Mäuschen und das Warzenschwein
die wollten gern zusammen sein.
Zu groß war ihre Liebe
und brennend scharf die Triebe.

Sie knutschten und sie schmusten arg,
wie war die Sehnsucht doch so stark,
bis sie zu der Erkenntnis kamen:
Sie passten nicht zusammen.

Wie schön, dass Tiere doch so unverfänglich sind. Gelle??


----------



## Avor (4 Juli 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Tor – Tor- Tor -Tor….!!!

Ein Fußball-Märchen

Ich war ein Fußball-Millionär
in einer Nacht voll süßer Träume.
Die Weiber liefen  mir hinterher
und immer traf  ich alle Neune.

Zu Füßen lag  mir die Welt –
ich ließ die Puppen tanzen.
Ich hatte Geld und das  gefällt
den Schönen und den Pomeranzen.

Menschenmassen  jubelten und Tiere,
auch die Gäule der Queen in ihren Boxen.
Bei Real Madrid frohlockten vor dem Tod die Stiere
Und auf den Tribünen die anderen Ochsen.

Wo lernte ich denn Fußball spielen?
Diese Frage drängte  sich mir auf.
Es war wohl eine  Kunst von vielen,  
die mir  die Götter gaben,  zuhauf. 

Ich konnte malen und  auch  modulieren.
Für die Damen Nasenringe schmieden  aus Gold.
Mit Tatoos durfte ich sie auch verzieren,
wann und wo immer von ihnen gewollt.   

In Mailand  durfte ´ ich in der Scala singen,
der Papst kam mit seinen  Nonnen  geeilt.
Frau Merkel kam mit Engelsschwingen .
Es war eine Nacht voller Seligkeit.

Die "Hymne an die Freude"  sang ich  für  Millionen,  
Mister President wollte lieber  ein Autogramm ,
dafür hat er mir  das Großkreuz der Nationen
um den Hals gehängt – und  salutierte stramm. 

Die Queen knüpfte mir den Hosenbandorden 
mit zarten Fingern um den Bauch.
Zum Ehrenritter bin ich dann  geworden
und „Sir“ nannte sie mich auch.  

Zum Ehrenbürger  wurde ich gemacht ,
vom bayerischen Kaiser  persönlich,
dann hat der Franz verschmitzt gelacht: 
Meine Fußballkunst  sei ungewöhnlich.  

Ungewöhnlich? - So wie alle meine Künste?
Wer fragt da noch, wo man´s gelernt?
Und in der Träume   webender  Dünste
hat man sich vom Boden schnell entfernt.

Mit meinem Jaguar lass ich es krachen, 
weiß Gott, wo der die Bremsen hat?
Ich hebe ab mit tausend Sachen –
ich will schreien, doch es kam  nur matt.

Ich aber höre Menschenmassen  schreien, 
im Stadion, wo ich mit dem Fallschirm  lande
um mich in die Mannschaft einzureihen,
die ich bis dato noch nicht kannte. 

Wie immer öffne ich   die Oberlippe,
wenn  die  Hymne feierlich  erklingt  
Doch was hör´ich jetzt  in der  Equipe?
Die  Marseillaise meine Mannschaft singt? 

„Einigkeit und Recht …“
hör´ich   später aus der Ferne.
Wo bin ich? Mir wird schlecht  
Der Trainer ruft: Dich  nehm´ ich gerne!

Ehe ich´s begriffen 
und langsam wieder zu mir kam, 
wurde unter Jubel angepfiffen,
und der Ball zu mir geflogen kam. 

Frau Merkel sah ich, händeringend,
fahnenschwenkend  rufend: „Einigkeit und Recht!“
Für´s Vaterland den Sieg erzwingend - 
ich denke auch,  das ist gerecht.

Oh Gott, ich kann ja Fußball spielen,
von denTribünen  fliegen Rosen.
Im Minutentakt jetzt meine  Tore fielen
in´s Tor von den Franzosen.

"Deutschland", riefen wild die einen,
die anderen  schwenkten  Trikoloren.
Fußball kann  die Welt vereinen
und ich bin dazu  auserkoren?

Leider war zu kurz die Pracht, 
den Göttern wurde es  zuviel.
Sie beendeten   die Fußballnacht:
Das  war  mein letztes Spiel.  

Ich hatte blaue Flecken im Gesicht.
Der Angstschweiß perlte aus den Füßen.
Was hinten abging,  sah´  ich nicht  
Die Trainerbank ließ fluchend  grüßen.

Fünfzehn Eigentore  hätte ich geschossen,
schimpft der  Coach von Gottes Gnaden
Franzosentränen sind  geflossen
Die Equipe national  verlor den Faden.

Jubel herrschte auf der deutschen Seite. 
„Köpft ihn!“ rief  ein betuchter  Franzose.  
Ich wollte suchen schnell das Weite
und hab´ vor Angst geschissen in die Hose. 

Schweißgebadet bin ich aufgewacht.
Das Bett war nass und ganz verschlissen
Ein Volksheld war ich, nur für eine Nacht 
Jetzt  quält mich mein Gewissen.

Kein Fußball-Idol  und auch kein Millionär - 
kein Weib dreht sich jetzt nach mir um. 
Auf die Guillotine muss ich auch nicht mehr. 
und kein Mensch  fragt: Warum?


Schönes Wochenende bei Sport und Spiel!

Avor


----------



## Avor (6 August 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lebenserfahrungen 


Wo bin ich? Was soll es bedeuten,
dass es so dunkel hier und stickig ist? 
Umgeben von Ratten und anderen Leuten,
die sich kringeln im stinkenden  Mist? 

Eine weiße Taube - im Abschaum gefangen
fragt unter Tränen: „Wo sind wir hier?“
Die Antwort kam: „Wir sind dahin gegangen, 
wir   wurden gefressen von einem Tier!“

„Hier werde ich bestimmt  nicht alt“
ruft ein Buntspecht, blass und nicht mehr  bunt ,
als kopflos  eine Katze  auf ihn knallt,
die herunterkam aus  selbigem  Schlund.

Eine Maus kommt kichernd  hinterher,
weil sie  der Katze  draußen  entwischte.
Die rief: „Wo ist mein Kopf, ich seh´nichts mehr?
„Der hängt am Schwanz von deiner Nichte!" 

Draußen  rülpst und furzt das Riesenvieh 
zum Segen für die freche Maus: 
Der  genmanipulierte Stinkbock spieh
und kotzte sie lebendig wieder  raus. 

Selbiger Stinkbock atmet schwer:
„Ich sollte mich gesünder ernähren.
Ihr Ratten schmeckt scheußlich und bläht zu sehr
Euch kann ich keine Heimstatt gewähren.    

Lasst mich hier raus, ruft eine Eule,
lädiert, am Hals mit  einem großen Biss.
Benommen, vom Geruch der Fäule,
erblickt sie ein Licht  in dieser  Finsternis.

Ein kleines Loch,  geht auf und zu
Die Sonne scheint nur  kurz herein . 
Die Eule erkennt ihr Glück  im Nu:
Dies  Loch kann meine  Rettung sein.

Mit einem Ruck will sie ins Freie
Und versinkt in einer Portion Hühnerklein
„Du bist noch längst nicht an der Reihe!
Im Loch steckt  noch  mein Gallenstein.

Das waren die letzten, weisen  Worte
von einer  schwarz gefärbten  Schlange,
sie wartete geduldig  vor der Pforte
und  wartete noch lange. 

Der Stinkbock starb, er hat den Magen sich verdorben. 
In dem  gefangen  viele  Leute. 
Und sind  sie nicht gestorben,
dann leben sie noch heute.


Gute Nacht!

Avor


----------



## Adele (2 September 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Was für´ n Glück

Ich lebe noch, so jubelte ein Schweinchen, 
verlor es doch beim Schlachter nur ein Beinchen.
Freut sich der Schlemmer noch an seiner Hax´ n
macht längst das Schwein auf Krücken seine Faxen.

Lebendig und fast vollständig aus dem Schlachthaus ... ach nee, heißt wohl Krankenhaus..... zurück und bereit für neue Untaten.....


----------



## Avor (2 September 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lied zur Laute an Adele

Ach Adele, welch ein Glück !
Fast vollständig bist Du zurück!
So frag´ich Dich ganz unverhohlen:
Hat man Dir  Dein Herz gestohlen ?

Der Chefarzt oder Krankenpfleger,
Der Halsarzt oder  Schornsteinfeger?
Wer der Empfänger war auch immer,
Deinen Kopf , den kriegt er nimmer.

Den brauchst Du hier zum Dichten 
um Trübsal zu vernichten,
und Angst hervor gerufen von Halunken,
die uns  immer schon  gestunken.

Neue Untaten wir von Dir erwarten,
das Tierreich ist ein großer Garten 
in dem man sich  bedienen kann.
Auch beim Homo sapiens, dann und wann!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (24 September 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nummern, Nummern und kein Ende

(Alte Probleme, neu erfunden)

Ein eingedeutschter gelber Vogel
braucht für seine Steuer eine Nummer.
Seinen  Ei-Die-Cod sucht er bei Googel
und findet  nichts , zu seinem Kummer.

Einen Ident-Code hat er nie gekannt ,
in seiner Heimat ist der Quatsch nicht üblich.
Auch ein Passwort ist im Hirn nicht eingebrannt.
Der Amtmann sagt. „Das ist betrüblich!“

Seiner Ahnen Stammbaum ging verloren 
auf einer langen Reise in den Norden.
Er weiß nicht, wie und wo er ist geboren,
was aus seiner Sippe  ist geworden. 

Ob er normal ist, oder eine Frühgeburt?
Ob man seinen Sexus schon erkennen kann?
„Bist Du…“  der Meldeamtsbeamte murrt:
„…noch ein Weibchen oder schon ein Mann?“

„Das Herkunftsland will er erfahren,
ob auch die Eltern gelbe Vögel waren ,
wieviele Kid´s er in die Welt gesetzt,
welches Handling dabei eingesetzt?“

„Bist du getauft mit Wasser? Oder ein Indianer? 
Bist du vom Festland? Oder Insulaner?
Bist du noch ledig oder schon verschlissen?“
will der Meldeamtsbeamte wissen.

Bei Intimitäten wird oft gern gelogen. 
Drum kriegt er einen Fragebogen.
In Kästchen soll er Kreuze machen
und Kreise für die geistig schwachen. 

Bist Du katholisch oder Terrorist?
Bist Du Moslem, Neger oder Christ?
Bist Du ein Nazi mal gewesen, 
oder hast Du lieber Marx gelesen?

Bist du krank, tut dir was weh?
Was hältst du von der SPD? 
Oder neigst du mehr zur Linkspartei?
Kannst du  zählen bis auf drei?

Beherrschst du auch das ABC?
Was bedeutet CDU und FDP?
Leidest du an Mundgestank? 
Hast du  ein Konto auf der Bank?

Bist Du ein Lustmolch oder schwul?
Findest grüne Würmer wonderfuul?
Hast du welche schon gefressen
und im Gefängnis schon gesessen?“

Der Vogel liest den Mist entsetzt,
in seiner Würde fühlt er sich verletzt.
“Warum wollen die hier alles wissen,
ob ich grüne Würmer tot gebissen?

Was für blöde Fragen ohne Sinn:
Ob normal ich vögle oder lesbisch bin?” 
“Man wird mit diesen Fragen nicht entehrt!”
wird er vom Amtmann dann  belehrt:

„Jede Kreatur hat heute einen EI-DI-Codus,
erweitert durch den BCL-geclearten Kryptomodus,
der im abgescannten EGO-Metric-Biochip
im Multiplexverfahren formt den Basistyp.
der global und internetgalaktisch abgespeichert
mit Zusatz-Infos chemisch angereichert,
im ICL-Verfahren ergometrisch transcodiert 
mit Overkill im Understreaming endfinalisiert
der endogene Typus auf ein Minimum gerafft
Dann ist das Allergröbste schon geschafft.
Du bist geplustercliert - dreidimensional.
Das reicht für gelbe Vögel allemal. 

“Ist das alles?” fragt der gelbe Vogel
“Nein, du mußt zuerst zu Googel 
und besorgen deinen Ei-Die-Cod
sonst bist du morgen klinisch tot!”

“Was soll ich denn noch machen?
Das googlen ist für mich nicht easy.
Ich versteh nicht diese neuen Sachen
kann  nur voglen im Wald und auf der Wiesy.

“Du blöder Dau, nicht registriert?”
Wird er vom Amtsgehilfen hart brüskiert:
"Ohne macrophylem Biometrieabguss und so -
wirst mit deiner nonkompatiblen Norm nicht froh.
Ohne Deutsch in angelsachs-geschönter Vollversion
bleibst du ein totgeborener Hundesohn.

Du bist IMHO ein fulnegierter Schlappie,.
Und wirst zyklopisch niemals verry happie!
Du bist logistisch nicht erfaßt in einem Pool,
statisch nicht mobeil, das ist high-andercool!
Du willst bei uns Karriere machen wohl? 
ohne Greencard? Ich muss lachen °lol°

Dich wird hier IMHO nehmen keine Sau,
ohne Steuernummer  in der EDV?
Wer hier nicht megaoptimal ist registriert,
ist mausetot  und hat nie existiert!”

„Auch dieser Rat bringt mich nicht weiter.
Der Jüngling war kein sehr gescheiter.“
Schimpfend hat der Vogel sich entfernt:
„Wo habt ihr Kreaturen Deutsch gelernt?“

Da kommt ein alter Herr mit seiner Mutter,
die tröstet ihn und gibt ihm  Futter.
„Gib auch Du!“ Ruft sie dem Sohn zur Mahnung
Doch der hat von Vögeln leider keine Ahnung.

Die alte Dame, gebildet noch zu Kaisers Zeiten 
hört die Klage und will zur Tat nun schreiten: 
“Wir Deutschen haben uns´re Sprache reformiert,
auch bei Google ist das Neudeutsch generiert.“

Sie nimmt hurtig einen Laptop aus der Tasche, 
Ihr Nachwuchs nimmt ein Schlück´chen aus einer Flasche 
Als Suchwort trägt sie „Gelber Vogel“ ein
dann „Ei-Die Cod für Greencard“ müsst´es sein.
Das ist bei allen Kreaturen symptomatisch
Dann kommt die  Steuernummer automatisch.   

Mit gichtsteifen Fingern und falscher Brille
tippt die Greisin alle  Daten ein. 
Ein Pfeiton hört man - dann ist Sille 
„Das wird das Login bei Google sein.“ 

Dann sieht man Werbung auf dem Monitor 
„Die Deutsche Bank lässt grüßen!“
der  gelbe Vogel erwartungsvoll davor,
sieht Kinder, die auf Tauben schießen.

Er wartet auf  das  Wunder, ganz gebannt,
mit sich und dieser Welt noch nicht im reinen,
die Schnabelnerven zum Zerreißen angespannt. 
Mit starrem Blick und zittrigen Gebeinen. 

Fliegende Hitze überfällt ihn und ein Bangen:
Wird er seine Greencard je erlangen?
Und die Steuernummer, die er braucht zum leben?
Herr Google wird ihm Rat jetzt geben.

Dann guckt die alte Dame sehr betroffen
Als „Error“ auf dem Bildschirm stand 
Ihr Sohn guckt nicht, der ist besoffen
Der arme Vogel wird weiß jetzt wie die Wand. 

Dann trifft ihn der finale Schlag,
Worauf er tot am Boden lag.
Die ganze Mühe war umsonst gewesen
Die Weisheit kann er nicht mehr lesen:

”What is Ei-Die whot  have you mint?
We  can „Jellobörd “ not find!”
we can not  „steuern grüne Karten “
We find nur  „grüne Bohnen“ in the Garden.

Die Greisin ist etwas verwirrt
weil die Suchmaschine sich geirrt.
"Ihr  Bürokraten seid doch so  gemein!
Wieviele Nummern sollen es noch sein?"

Den toten  Vogel wickelt sie in ein Tuch
tippt "Nächster Friedhof" ein und geht auf "Such"
Der Sohn trinkt johlend seine Flasche leer.
In seinem Alter fällt das Denken schwer.


Einen schönen Tag und den besten Weg durch alle bürokratischen Hürden 

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (8 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein gelber Vogel

Ein gelber Vogel saß auf einer Leine.
Dort hing die Wäsche, grobe und auch feine.
Der Piepmatz wollte dort ein Weilchen bleiben, 
um an der Welt und an sich selbst zu leiden. 

Er wünschte sich beherzt auf die Kanaren,
wo seine Eltern und die Oma waren.
Dort hoffte er, dabei war ihm nicht bang,
wohl zu entfliehen dem Weltuntergang.

Was er nicht sah in seinen dunklen Träumen,
das war die Katze in des Nachbars Bäumen.
So fand er doch, und das ging ganz behende,
noch vor dem Weltentod sein traurig'  Ende.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Warten auf das Glück

Ein Menschenkind, dem käme wohl gelegen, 
und sollte ihm zu seinem Dasein reichen,
begegnet' ihm das Glück auf seinen Wegen.
Es dürfte nicht von seiner Seite weichen.

So wartet er, und blickt auch gern zum Himmel,
ob denn der liebe Gott in seiner Gnade,
und unbeeindruckt von der Engelschar Gewimmel,
nicht doch Erbarmen mit dem Menschlein habe.

Doch Jener, fern von irdischem Belange,
baut auf die eig'ne Kraft der vielen Leute.
Das Menschenkind, mal mutig und mal bange,
das wartet weiter auf das Glück bis heute.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Alter 

Die Weisheit hast du schon gepachtet,
ein Ratschlag fällt dir niemals schwer.
Du hoffst darauf, dass man dich achtet,
fällt dir auch längst das Laufen schwer.

Du siehst die Menschen, wie sie hetzen,
verkaufen oftmals ihren Traum.
Du siehst, wie sie die Säbel wetzen, 
jedoch dein Mahnen hört man kaum.

Du wirst nichts ändern, lieber Alter,
und liebe Alte, glaube mir.
Ein Jeder ist sich selbst Verwalter,
d' rum schon dein Hirn und trink ein Bier.

Denn du erreichst nur, wer von selber
die Augen öffnet und sich schickt,
gut zu bestellen seine Felder,
auf denen er das Wohl erblickt.


----------



## Avor (6 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Es weihnachtet überall


Leise pieselt die Fee
in den heißen Wüstensand.
Sie ruft vor Schreck: Oh weh!
Der Schnee riecht schon  verbrannt!“ 

„Wo bin ich hier, in welchem   Land ?
Wo ist Knecht Ruprecht abgeblieben?
Mit dem Sack in seiner Hand?
Wo hat der Sturm mich hingetrieben?“

Gott sprach: „Ich habe euch  geschickt,
im Heiligen Lande Frieden zu verkünden!
Mir  ist´s bisher noch nicht geglückt 
Allah will sich nicht mit mir  verbünden.“

Göttliche Worte, die niemand hat vernommen .
„Wo ist Knecht Ruprecht?“ fragt die Fee.
Wo ist der Schnee nur hingekommen?“
Fragt Ruprecht ein verirrtes  Reh. 

„Oh Tannenbaum, oh Tannenbaum… “ 
erklingt es hoch von Minaretten.
Die Wiener Sängerknaben -  ist´s ein Traum?
Nomaden wälzen sich in ihren Betten.

Leise wieselt das Reh: Wo ist die Fee?“
auch ein ungetaufter Ochse wieselt.
„Wo ist der schöne deutsche Schnee,
in den die Fee so gerne pieselt.“



Geruhsame und möglichst abzockerfreie  Vorweihnachtszeit!


Gruß Avor


----------



## sascha (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

"Leise wieselt das Reh" - sehr schön :-D

Dir auch geruhsame Tage - und danke euch Poeten für eure immer wieder wunderbar zu lesenden Zeilen


----------



## Avor (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hallo Sascha!

Dir als einem unserer treuesten Kunden widme ich die folgende, bis auf wenige dichterische Freiheiten  fast wahre, aber vor einer Woche selbst erlebte Geschichte mit gutem Ausgang.


Sichtweisen

In einer Klinik  bin ich gewesen,
in der Spezial-Abteilung für Chinesen
Auch Typen,  deren Augen fehlgeschlitzt.
die werden auf Normalmaß dort geschnitzt .

Auch ich sollte Lust dazu  bekommen ,
um zu sehen wieder  - nicht verschwommen, 
ungeschlitzt für  alle Lebenslagen, 
wollte man das  Wagnis wagen.

Auf eine Pritsche wurde ich gebunden, 
zu klein für mich,  hab´ ich empfunden.
Grün verhüllte  Schwestern mich versorgten 
und eine Flasche Alkohol entkorkten. 

Sie ließen mich  davon nicht trinken,
um ins Vergessen tiefer zu  versinken.
Alkokol  gibt´s nur zum Händewaschen!
Nicht ein Schlückchen durfte ich erhaschen.

Mit einem  Laken haben sie mich abgedeckt.
„Bin ich schon tot?“ hab´ich gefragt, erschreckt
Auf den Kopf bekam ich eine grüne Kappe.
Ich soll jetzt  endlich  halten meine Klappe. 

So lag ich sprachlos  eine halbe Stunde.
Das Gesicht bedeckt - aus welchem Grunde?
Die Oberschwester fragte dumm;
„Warum liegen sie herum, so krumm? 

„Mein Rücken schmerzt!“ Rief ich beklommen.
„Eine  Spritze  werden sie bekommen!
Das ist in diesem Haus nicht  ungewöhnlich:
den Rest macht dann der Chef persönlich.“ 

Eine zweite Pritsche wird heran geschoben
von einem Hiwi, einem groben.
Eine Gestalt  darauf, auch grün verhüllt,
leblos, auch zum Sprechen nicht gewillt.

Dafür höre ich  im Düstern
zwei Schwestern leise flüstern:
Der Herr hier ist die Nummer sieben.“
Die Dame ist als Achte eingeschrieben.“

Eine Dame?! - Ein Gespräch will  ich beginnen, 
wie fängt man an - ich muss mich noch besinnen.
Dann sagt sie ungefragt: „Ich komme aus Wien,
ist das hier die  Gerichtsmedizin?“

„Wenn Sie es meinen,
es könnte so scheinen.“
Ein Ruck - meine Pritsche machte eine Wende
und das Gespräch war hiermit schon zu Ende.

 Bedeckt, damit die Augen nicht brennen
Kann ich ein gleisendes Licht erkennen.
Bin ich schon tot und werde  jetzt obduziert,
frag´ich die Schwestern frech und ungeniert. 

„Sie leben , hören sie  nicht das Piepen?
Ihr Herzschlag wird damit  geschrieben.“
Der Professor sagt“ „Es schlägt zu  schnell,
es ist die Angst vor den Schwestern - gell?“

„Auch ich hab´ Angst vor diesen Schwestern
musste  der Herr Professor auch noch lästern
eh´  er zückte sein  Elektromesser
glühend heiß , das schneidet besser.

Es roch gleich nach verbranntem Braten,
Mehr will ich hier jetzt nicht verraten,
die kleinen Piekser nahm ich gern in Kauf,
wenn nur der  Professor bleibt wohlauf.   

Nach einer halben Stunde 
als  vernäht die letzte Wunde,
waren meine Augen  ganz weit offen,
der Professor gesund und das  läßt hoffen.

Nur die Schönheit die ich einst besessen 
ist dahin, die kann ich nun vergessen.
Mein Bildnis lässt Blinde selbst erschauern, 
Es wird noch ein paar  Wochen dauern. 

Das Antlitz blau und rot  geschwollen, 
Tränen fließen, die nicht  enden wollen.
Wie neu geboren  bin ich jetzt auf Krankenschein:
Als   Monster von Herrn Frankenstein.



Einen schönen Advendsonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sehr schönes Gedicht!


----------



## Avor (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weihnachten auf  hoher See

Es zischt und brodelt das Meer, 
der Wind bläst schaurig.
Der Käpt´n sieht sein  Schiff nicht mehr,
nur einen Ölfleck, das ist traurig.

 Er rettet mit letzter Kraft in tiefster  Not  
den Steuermann und die  Matrosen.
Jetzt feiern sie Weihnachten im Rettungsboot,
frierend und mit nassen Hosen.

„Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht…“
ein Dankgebet aus Männerkehlen klingt:
„Das hat der Käpt´n gut gemacht
der uns gesund nach Hause bringt.“ 

Alle sind gerettet,  das ist sicher 
der Kapitän zählt dreimal ganz genau. 
Dann aber stutzt der Hochseefischer:
„War nicht auf dem Schiff auch meine Frau?“


Trotzdem frohe Weihnachten!

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weihnachtszauber 

Weihnachtszauber fällt hernieder
wenn es der Kalender sagt,
und der Klang der Weihnachtslieder
schon im Herbst die Ohren plagt.

Leise rieselt sacht der Regen,
zeigt uns klar, dass diese Welt,
bleiben wir auf alten Wegen,
bald nichts in den Angeln hält. 

Weihnachtsbäume wachsen munter
noch im schönen Sauerland
und wir feiern rauf und runter, 
liegt in Bonn auch bald der Strand.

Doch trotz jedem bösen Omen,
weil die Zeit die Säbel wetzt,
wollen wir die Weihnacht loben,
denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und natürlich nur das Allerbeste für das kommende Jahr.

Adele


----------



## Heiko (25 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein einsames Meisterstück! Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Adele (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Einsam.........??????  Aber da fehlt doch noch das klassische Drama ...

Dramatischer Aspekt

Durch die Wälder geht ein Raunen
jedes Jahr zur Weihnachtszeit,
denn ein gar ungläubig' Staunen
macht sich bei den Tieren breit.

Geht ein Kreischen durch die Tannen,
Kettensägen heulen auf,
denn das Grün muss reichlich fallen,
abgesägt für den Verkauf.

Transportiert auf langen Wegen,
selbst bis nach Absurdistan,
ein Symbol doch für den Segen
ist für uns der grüne Tann.

Bunt geschmückt und oft besungen
stirbt  das Bäumchen vor sich hin.
Wenn die Lieder dann verklungen,
zielt sein Weg zum Abfall hin.

Vierzehhundertneunzehn war dies,
als der erste Tannenbaum
Bäckerknechten, wie es wohl hieß,
schmückte den Versammlungsraum.

Ach, wie gut Geschäfte laufen,
ist ein Traum erst etabliert,
und für gutes Geld zu kaufen,
ist, was Heim und Glauben ziert. 

Wunderlich wird' s dem Kamele,
sieht es manchmal im Tiewie,
unter der Akazien Kühle
Weihnachtsbäume und auch Schnee.

Ach, wir hängen so an Zeichen,
an der sanften Lichter Schein.
Mag der Wald der Säge weichen,
Traditionen müssen sein.

Wie gut dass die Amis um die weltweiten Ölfelder kämpfen... So habe wir weiterhin die Chance auf den Segen der Petrochemie, sprich: künstliche Weihnachtsbäume ...


----------



## Adele (31 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Neujahr

Kaum ist der Weihnachtsmann gegangen
hat fast das Neujahr angefangen.
Und mancher gut durchdachte Vorsatz
macht sich nun in den Köpfen Platz.

Da rührt sich manchmal das Gewissen,
wobei wir langsam alle wissen,
dass auf des guten Sektes Laune
man besser nicht die Zukunft baue. 

Obwohl, man kann es ja versuchen,
und sich dann auf sein Konto buchen,
dass man es sicher ausprobiert,
weil das die zarte Seele ziert. 

So stehen Reh und Fuchs und Hase,
was selten ist, nun Nas' an Nase.
und wünschen sich, das ist wohl wahr,
und uns dazu ein gutes Jahr. 

Euch alllen wünsche ich ein gutes Neues Jahr voller Gesundheit und Erfolg und überhaupt alles nur Wünschenswerte.

Adele


----------



## Avor (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Dumme Gedanken in der Finsternis


Ein gewellter  Sittich  klagt verbittert:
Meine  Welt ist dunkel und vergittert
Wer hat diesen dummen Käfig nur  ersonnen,
in dem all die Jugendträume sind zerronnen? 

Verkrampft sind Flügel und Gebein,
weil auch das Guckloch ist zu klein,
um  ins Morgenrot  hinaus zu fliegen,
und kleine Sittiche zu kriegen.

So, wie die Brüder und die  Schwestern,
wie es auch die Ahnen machten gestern,
naturgereifte Würmlein noch verzehrend,
nicht über Dosenfutter sich beschwerend. 

Hungrig nach dem Leben  möchte ich enteilen,
doch ich muss in Einsamkeit verweilen,
von Gott und allen guten Geistern verlassen,
Meine Herrin hat im Schrank nicht alle Tassen.

Sie füttert mich mit Körnerkram,
ich werde krank und flügellahm
Ich möchte nicht mehr diesen Dreck!
Ich will jetzt endlich von hier weg! 

Doch wie komm´ ich durch das Nadelöhr?
Tausendmal hab´ich´s probiert, ich schwör! 
Das schafft kein Mensch, und nicht mal ein Kamel
mit einem Beduinen d´rauf und zwei Sack Mehl.


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

:thumb: 

Schön dass du dich mal wieder meldest. Hab dich und  deine Gedichte schon vermißt. 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Avor (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hallo Technofreak,

schön, dass es noch eine dankbare Kundschaft gibt. Aber das Problem ist, daß die mehr oder weniger dummen  Gedanken zwar nicht ausgehen (eigene und die von anderen Zeitgenossen), doch man kann sich immer seltener  einen Reim daraus machen, der dann am Ende wieder einen möglichst logischen  "Sinn" ergibt.   

Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



Avor schrieb:


> doch man kann sich immer seltener  einen Reim daraus machen, der dann am Ende wieder einen möglichst logischen  "Sinn" ergibt.


 Poetisch eh nicht, dazu fehlt mir deine  Begabung, aber auch prosaisch  gelingt mir das schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Adele (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wieso Gedanken ausgehen????? Man halte sich etwa an das Wetter. Das ist auch in der Warteschlange an der Discounterkasse immer ein beliebtes Thema.... Also hier mal was mit Wetter, inspiriert von Avor

Eiskonzert

Auf milchig schimmernd Eise
sitzt eine kleine Meise,
und zwitschert um die Wette
mit einer Klarinette.

Sie plagt sich unermüdlich,
doch ist es nicht gemütlich.
Trotz Melodiensüße
bekommt sie kalte Füße.

D' rum macht sie eine Pause
und fliegt sogleich nach Hause, 
und denkt am warmen Herd
noch an ihr Eiskonzert.


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Da wird einem doch gleich wieder warm


----------



## Avor (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein  wirklich warm machendes und zur Situation  passendes Gedicht von Adele. 

Der Zusatz „inspiriert von Avor „  sollte, wie ich denke , näher erklärt werden.

Angeregt zu diesen wunderschönen Zeilen wurde Adele durch ein Foto, auf dem ein gewisser Avor dick vermummt und vor Kälte zitternd auf einem zugefrorenen Badepool ein Klarinettenkonzert gibt,  das in Fachwelt und näherer Nachbarschaft ein außerordentliches Echo fand.  Danke Adele!

Schönen Sonntag allerseits

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (14 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Das mit dem außerordentlichen Echo bei der Nachwelt war auf dem Foto leider nicht zu erkennen. Sonst hätte ich natürlich eine Hymne geschrieben.

Vorerst aber noch etwas von einem musikalischen Piepmatz


Das Vögelein

War ein nettes Vögelein,
niedlich, putzig, ziemlich klein.
Sang sein Lied aus vollem Hals,
zuckersüß und meist mit Schmalz.

Wollte gern, und das ist wahr,
werden bald ein Superstar.
Vögelein schrieb ans Tiewie:
Ich kann zwitschern wie noch nie.

Vögelein traf bald den Boss.
Klotzig, blond und ziemlich groß
hat der Kerl ihm rasch gezeigt,
wie man Würde schnell vergeigt.

Winzig wurd' das Vögelein,
zog danach den Schnabel ein.
Nun singt es bei Tag und Nacht
nur noch leise, mit Bedacht.


----------



## Heiko (15 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

*ggg*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Avor (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schon wieder Narrenzeit


Tatüüt-tatüüt –tatäättatäät!
Kräht  vom  Mist der Gockel 
Das Hühnervolk ruft: „Du bist spät,
es hat geläutet schon das Glockel.

„Das sind die närrischen  Tage!“
rumort´s unter dem  Rindvieh im Stall .
„Jetzt werden die Menschen zur Plage
bis Aschermittwoch, heute und überall.“ 

"Karneval" rufen in Köln die einen,
"Fasching" die Bayern, und andere meinen:
Die Fassenacht gäb´ es  nur in Meenz.
Andere fragen: Was soll das Gedööns?

Bunt bemalt und närrisch kostümiert
gröhlen sie herum, ganz ungeniert,
ziehen  durch  Straßen und Lokale.
Alaaf - Hellau – klingt´s auch im Saale.

Ob Narren oder Jecken –
man muss sich nicht verstecken,
ob man arm ist  oder reich,
im Karneval sind alle gleich 
Ob man hoch gebildet oder mäßig
Ehrlich, oder  hinter Gittern säßig,
die Narren üben Fröhlichkeit
in ihrer  fünften Jahreszeit.

Bürgermeister und Normalverzehrer
Gymnasiasten und die Oberlehrer,
die Klofrau mit dem Fliesenleger, 
Aufsichtsrat  und Schornsteinfeger,
Oberarzt und Straßenkehrer,
leichte Rotlichtdamen mit Verehrer. 
Ein Schwerathlet mit leichtem  Anhang,
ein Rockpopsänger sorgt für Andrang
Auch der Vorstand einer insolventen Bank,
heute ohne Gattin, sie ist krank. 
Und weil er nichts hat zu bereuen
Wird seine  Sekretärin ihn  zerstreuen.

Begrüßt werden die Honoratioren der Stadt
und gefeiert, wer Rang und einen Namen hat.
Auch Bobbele Boris ist  vorne  dabei 
mit Pappnase und neuem Anhang – letzter Schrei.
Maestro Bohlen mit dem neuen Superstar,
ein Barde, der schon mal im Dschungel war. 

Alle sind gekommen
die den Ruf vernommen.
Der Erzbischof mit Zugehfrau und Würdenträgern, 
ein Staatsanwalt in Robe  kommt mit Nebenklägern. 
Ein Gewerkschaftsboss mit einem Ex-Minister,
drei Krankenschwestern  und ein Jung-Magister,
Politessen, streitend noch mit  Pferdedieben 
und Autofahrern,  die sie vorher aufgeschrieben.
Ein Edelmann, der auf Bewährung nur  gesessen
buhlt  um die Gunst der Politessen 
und singt das Lied  vom treuen Husar,
zu Ehren des Richters, der  so gnädig war,
ihn zu bestrafen mit der Höchstbelohnung.  
Das strenge Urteil lautet:  Haftverschonung.

Auch die Präsidenten  von den Banken
Die ungewollt an Geldnot kranken
Die Herren mit den weißen Kragen
Die jetzt hungern müssen und verzagen.
Nichts ist uns für sie zu teuer,
wir zahlen gerne noch mehr Mehrwertsteuer.


„Wolle mer se roi losse?“ 
klingt´s vom Kommitee ganz oben 
Jetz fange mer aa un mache  Bosse
Erzähle Witzcher un aach Glosse.

Narhallamarsch :

Ritz am Baa, Ritz am Baa
Moje fängt die Fassenacht aa….

Frau Merkel erscheint mit einer Narrenkappe
Beklatscht  vom Volk, umringt von Lobbyisten,
die auch jetzt hungern,  nach der Schlappe.
Wir helfen gern, wir sind doch Christen.

Es wird geklatscht, gebuht und auch gebellt
als sie in der Bütte ihre  Rede hält.
Jemand ruft vor Zorn: „Das ist gelogen!“
Dann kamen faule Eier noch geflogen

Tatüüt-tatüüt - tatäät, 
es ist noch nicht zu spät …

Nein – Frau Merkel war nur  eine Parodie. 
Die echte wird  doch hier kein  Geld verschenken,   
an die Bittsteller von Wirtschaft und Schwerindustrie, 
die nur  an das Wohl ihrer Arbeiter denken.

Tatüüt -tatüüt –tatäät
Wolle mern roi losse?

Narren und Narrhallesen:
Hier ist Büttenredner Hans
wie er schon immer ist gewesen.
Sein Motto ist: Der Hans der kann´ s.

Tatüüüt tatüüüüt tatäääät

Der Vortrag von Hans war wie immer perfekt.
Über heilige Kühe hat er sich lustig gemacht.
Die Obrigkeiten  verarscht und   ohne Respekt,
manche haben nur gepresst gelacht. 
Andere fühlten sich belustigt und ergriffen
bei seinen gut gewählten Themen, 
bei denen er niemals zu tief gegriffen,
doch die Wahrheit war zu  vernehmen. 

Tatüüüt –tatääät - ein  Schunkelwalzer ertönt, 
ein Altherren-Ballett tritt auf in weiblicher Wäsche
Frau Aufsichtsrat unter Atmenot schreit und stöhnt
Ihr Gatte meint, das sei nur eine  leibliche Schwäche.

Ein Jungmediziner eilt herbei  mit Schere und Skalpell
um die Dame von ihrem Bärenfell  zu befreien.
Doch Dame ist dick und dick auch  das Fell,  
der Medizinmann zerrt und bittet, zu verzeihen. 

Ein Sanitäter und ein maskiertes Rind 
sprinten  so schnell wie der Wind 
und springen gemeinsam in vollem  Sprind
über einen unehelichen Vater mit seinem Kind.
Es eilt herbei  der Chef vom Komitee,
zur Atemspende bereit und auch  gewillt,
dann trägt er die Ärmste in ein Separé,
wo er ihren  Durst nach Frischluft stillt.
Zwei Feuerwehrmänner schleppen das Bärenfell fort,
von dem die Dame in Schönheit und endlich befreit.
Wie neugeboren sagt sie das erste  Wort:
„Is scho Aschermittwoch heit?“

„Helau“, rufen die Narren, 
in den Ställen wundern sich die Tiere.
Meenz Helau und Kölle Alaaf
Was soll das bedeuten? Fragt ein Schaf .
Die Antwort gibt  der Wetterhahn vom Dom:
Das ist das ist das Homosapienzistaphenomelissimoformus Optimobrachialsyndrom
Da wackeln jedes Jahr nach strengen  Wintern 
die dicken Backen und die  Falten in den Hintern.
Die Verseuchten  machen dann die dümmsten  Sachen
Reden Irrsinn und denken noch, das sei zum Lachen.  
So wahr ich bin der Wetterhahn vom Dom,
das weiß auch unser Papst in Rom. 

Ein kleines Kätz´chen nickt  und sagt „wauwau,
das Schaf vernimmt die Botschaft, die sehr  schlau.
Ein Hündchen dreht sich um  und sagt  „Miau´chen“
Der Herr dort drüben ist mein Frauchen
Helau, gut´ Nacht und   Kölle alaaf!
Mein Vater war Silvester noch ein Schaf.


Am Aschermittwoch fängt alles wieder von vorne an. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein kleines Schaf

Ein kleines Schaf sitzt mitten im Gewimmel.
Bereits verstört durch lautstarkes Getümmel 
und der schon reichlich blauen Narrenzunft,
davon ist schon so Mancher in der Brunft.

Ein rotes Teufelchen, das schäkert mit  dem Engel
mit Lockenpracht, doch der ist wohl ein Bengel.
Der Wetterhahn vom Dom knutscht mit dem Kätzchen
und auch die Hündchen machen kichernd ihre Mätzchen.

Das Bettzeug schüttelt grinsend die Frau Holle.
Das Schäfchen bangt schon längst um seine Wolle,
versteckt sich hinter einem dicken Stapel Decken,
und lässt sie zieh' n, all die verdötschten Jecken.


----------



## Avor (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleinigkeiten

Wenn ich auch Gefahr laufe, hier ausgepeitscht zu werden, wage ich es dennoch ausnahmsweise, weil gerade die Narren abgelenkt und anderweitig beschäftigt sind,  mich über ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufzuregen, die mich geärgert – in seltenen  Fällen aber auch erfreut haben.

Nur Kleinigkeiten

Warum muss ich immer übertreiben
und hier dumme  Sprüche  schreiben?
Hirnergüsse, fern vom wahren Leben, 
die keinen echten Sinn ergeben.
Gedankenspiele, denen alle Logik fehlt,
wo nur die unverhüllte Wahrheit zählt
aus der Zeitung,  unzensiert und frisch,
vom Fernsehen auch, am Frühstückstisch,
hundertmal gesehen in der Tagesschau
wo das  Leben, farbig oder  grau in grau
dargebracht in Zehnsekundenhäppchen.
Dazwischen angeboten gute Schnäppchen,
besonders  aus der Apothekenwerbung
gegen Schmerz und  allzu frühe Sterbung.
Den Arzt oder Apotheker soll man fragen,
ob diese Werbespots sind zum Ertragen,
ob man bei Falschdosierung stirbt
und dann trotzdem lärmend weiter wirbt.
Oder ob man besser der Natur vertraut,
wo auch das Kraut schon längst versaut.

Politiker  sind immer  gern präsent,
sich darzustellen, wenn es brennt
je nach Wissen und Geschicklichkeit,
nach Partei-Proporz die Sendezeit. 
Köpfe, wenig sagend, sieht man noch und nocher 
Besser sind die Herren Schmidt und Pocher,
sie sind  der wahren Wahrheit auf der Spur
in zeitgemäßen Worten, nur  etwas  schrill
reden sie von Partyschrecks und Overkill.
Von berühmten , halbseiden oder nackt,
von Newcomers , geplättet und gelackt,
auch von begnadeteren   Könnern
Wir danken ehrfurchtsvoll den Gönnern,
die gute Sendezeiten  umgeschichtet
für Weisheit pur und hochverdichtet.
Doch -  weil ich bin ein alter Tor
bin ich am Ende dümmer als zuvor.

Der Konkurrenz-Kanal ist auch nicht schlecht,
die Herren Priol, Schramm und Co sind echt.
Sie bieten Qualität und nicht nur Masse,
was die in ihrer Anstalt machen, das ist Klasse
Es gibt noch Glanz in den Kanälen,
man muss halt nur die besten wählen. 
Heinz Erhardt wäre hundert Jahre alt geworden,
Man sollte öffnen ihm jetzt alle Pforten.
Nicht so peinlich , wie kürzlich erst geschehen.
In zwei Stunden war er selten nur zu sehen.
Andere haben sich lieber selbst gefeiert,
die herrlichen Wortspiele lieblos geleiert. 
Wenn wirklich einmal kam das  Original,
wurde dazwischen geredet, es war ein Qual
Missbraucht dazu wurden Könner von Gewicht.
Sie ahnten den Grund beim Dreh sicher nicht.
Live hätten sie es  so bestimmt  nicht gemacht,
und lieber über Heinz Erhardt pur gelacht.

Was nützt es, hier zu lästern,
ich bin halt einer noch von gestern
der  leider auch  etwas verwöhnt,
vom Wahren, das noch nicht zerschönt.
Der auch Heinz Erhardt schon erlebte
Als die Funken spritzten und die  Erde bebte,
als das Bergmassiv ins Wasser knallte,
das Wasser spritzte und der Beifall hallte
in der großen Halle des Herrn Fest,
vor langer Zeit in Frankfurt West.
Weil ich jetzt wieder  Lust bekommen,
hab ich eine Ehrhardt -DVD genommen 
Und schau sie mir in Ruhe  an.
Bis dann!

Mit freundlichem Gruß!

Avor


----------



## sascha (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Intelligente TV-Kritik in Reimform - was will man mehr?


----------



## Heiko (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## Adele (5 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Bisschen Polemik gefällig, wenn auch nicht so zielsicher, wie Avors Ausführungen ...?

In Fernseh'n

Dackel, Maus und Esel schreien,
nach des Bildschirms hohen Weihen.
Auch der Mensch, ob groß, ob klein,
will so gern in Fernseh' n sein. 

Ob es gilt an einem Ort:
„Wetten hier und Wetten dort“,
oder uns noch nicht mal zieren,
und uns uns mit Gesang blamieren,

machen wir uns gern zum Affen,
lassen uns vom Volk begaffen.
Ach, wie würden wir nur da steh' n
gäb' es heute noch kein Fernseh' n.


oder lieber etwa Besinnliches...

Der Beschluss

Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her,
da schien einem Menschlein das Dasein zu schwer.
Es grauste ihm schon aus dem Spiegel sein Blick, 
darum wollt' er verschwinden, notfalls per Strick. 

Er stellte sich vor, wie wohl seine Lieben
zerknirscht um ihn weinten, war er erst verschieden.
Doch als so träumte, wie sie sich verhielten,
fiel ihm sehr bald ein, dass heimlich sie schielten,

schon lange zuvor auf ein reichliches Erbe,
dabei längst darauf hofften, dass er zeitig sterbe,
und gaben sich gierig und gar nicht bescheiden.
Da beschloss er, aus Rache am Leben zu bleiben.


----------



## Adele (8 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleine verbale Lockerungsübung

Gut und Böse

Der Eine plant das Böse, damit er gut verdiene,
und foppt den Ander' n, der mit Leidensmiene,
des Einen Untat sucht beharrlich zu vermeiden.
doch glaubt es mir, sie brauchen sich, die Beiden. 

Denn jeder Gute braucht den bösen Bösewicht, 
denn ohne Böses gäb' es auch das Gute nicht.   
Und wollte man vielleicht den Unterschied vermeiden,
dann könnten Gut und Böse sicher sich gut leiden.

Gäb es nicht all die großen und die kleinen Gauner,
wär' jeder Polizist bald arbeitslos und sauer.
Die Richter könnten nichts mehr richtig richten,
selbst von den Banken wär' nichts Neues zu berichten. 

Und könnt' man jedes Kindlein nur noch loben 
wo blieb' das Heer der so sozialen Pädagogen?
Die Supernanny fehlte plötzlich im Tewie, 
kein Nachbar, der in Nachbars Garten schrie.

Ganz sicher braucht den Bösen mehr das Gute,
denn ohne den gibt’s doch, wie ich vermute,
nur noch der Anarchie gelobten Einheitsbrei.
Sagt mit Bescheid, so es denn anders sei.


----------



## Avor (12 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Frühling

Wenn in den Birken steigt der Saft,
kommt der Frühling schnell  mit Kraft.
Dann turteln nicht nur  Turteltauben
in verträumten Gartenlauben.
Es frohlocken  auch die Bienen,
die schon ausgestorben schienen.
Auch die Wespen sind bereit,
hinein zu stechen, wenn es Zeit
in Weichteile und fette Hintern,
die noch prall  vom Überwintern.
Dann sind die  Säfte von den Birken
gut, um  Heilung  zu bewirken.

Es turteln auch die Schleieraffen,
die fleißig an den Eiern schaffen
zum Ergötzen frommer  Osterhasen,
die zur Fastenzeit im Kloster saßen
und Bleisoldaten   legten für die Nonnen,
auch für die Oberin, die  gut gesonnen.
Gefüttert wurden sie mit  Eierquark
von einem Holzner aus der Steiermark.
Doch jetzt  zum allgemeinen Segen,
heißt es für die Hasen Eier legen,
die sie  eigenhändig bunt  bemalen, 
besonders außen, an den Schalen.

Wenn  die Farbe endlich trocken,
läuten froh die Osterglocken.
Die Menschenkinder rufen „Ei-ei-eier.“
„Ei“ ruft auch ein junger Blattfußreiher,
er wird sich an der Sonne freuen, 
er hat ja noch   nichts zu bereuen.
Er kennt schon seiner Väter Schranken ,
ihn stören nicht die kranken Banken ,
Wenn schmelzen Schneemann Brassers,
erfreut er sich  des reinen Wassers.  
In die Lüfte sich die Vöglein schwingen,
gefolgt von bunten Schmetterlingen,
die man glaubte auch schon  ausgestorben,
weil die Natur schon sei verdorben.

Wer sagt,  schuld  seien Umweltsünden,
wenn Wale nicht die Richtung finden?
Sie sind vom Öl nur stockbetrunken, 
von Tankern, die im Meer versunken.
Wen stören abgewrackten Limousinen,
auch wenn sie noch  wie neu erschienen?
Nur mit Menschengeist kann es gelingen,
Schädlinge im Keime zu bezwingen,
 So  wird der Kreislauf   der Natur
angeregt zu neuen Kräften nur.  
Wenn von den Wurzeln zu den Zweigen
im Frühling frische  Säfte steigen,   
solange noch  gesunde Nachtigallen 
nicht  von den hohen  Wipfeln fallen, 
wenn  froh gelaunte Osterhasen
Eier legen, auch in feuchten Rasen
Solange gibt es keinen Grund
zu sagen, uns´re Welt sei nicht gesund.
Wenn sich  verliebte  Essigmilben häuten,
werden auch   die  Osterglocken läuten. 


Schöne Ostertage!

Avor


----------



## Avor (13 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Neufassung eines alten Osterliedes.


“Hab Sonne im Herzen!”
sagt die Henne zum Ei,
“ich hab´dich geboren mit Schmerzen,
gib acht, es kommen noch zwei!”

Daneben sitzt wartend im Grase
auf sein erstes Ei-Erlebnis
ein junger,  noch ungeübter Hase
aber noch ohne Ergebnis.

“Ich liebe die Freiheit!“
Ruft die letzte, noch freilaufende Henne.
“Gleich ist es für´s nächste Ei Zeit
in fünf Minuten, wie ich mich kenne.”

Traurig wartet noch immer der Hase.
Tränen rinnen über sein Gesicht 
und bilden ein Bächlein im Grase.
Er ruft: “Warum kommt es noch nicht!”

“Ostereier sind nicht mehr gefordert”
sagt die kluge deutsche Henne. 
“Händie-Klingel werden jetzt geordert 
von all den Kindern, die ich kenne. 

Pünktlich,  auf die Minute
hat das Huhn ihr zweites Ei gelegt.
“Hab Sonne im Herzen, bewahre das Gute!” 
Beim Hasen hat sich immer noch nichts bewegt.

“Mach die Beine auseinander breit
und ganz fest  auf den Boden stemmen!”
befiehlt die Henne hilfsbereit,
“weil Eier  oft im Eiloch klemmen.”

Das Häslein drückt und schwitzt ,
die Beine breit - es atmet schwer.
“Es scheint mir, daß das Ei falsch sitzt. 
Bei euch Hasen stecken sie oft quer.” 

Die kluge Henne hat Erfahrung,
greift gekonnt in´s Loch mit ihren Krallen.
Ein Sperling ruft: “Welch abnormale Paarung!”
Dann ist das erste Osterei gefallen.

Die Henne erwartet nun ihr drittes Ei 
doch die fünf Minuten sind schon um. 
“Hab Sonne im Herzen – eins, zwei, drei  …

Es hätt´ noch eine Zeile kommen sollen
doch  das Ei kam nicht beizeiten.
Auch später hat´s nicht kommen wollen. 
Der Hase wird  zur Tat jetzt schreiten:

“Mach die Beine auseinander breit
und ganz fest  auf den Boden stemmen!”
befiehlt der Hase  hilfsbereit,
“weil Eier  oft im Eiloch klemmen.”

Die Henne sagt: „So geht es nicht!“
Dann kam die Erleuchtung “Ei der Daus!
Ich hätt´ es merken müssen am Gewicht 
Das dritte kam  schon mit dem zweiten raus.

Der Hase macht jetzt auch  die Beine breit 
um sie zu Boden fest zu stemmen.
Er ruft: „Die nächsten fünf  sind schon bereit,
sie kommen jetzt  ohne zu klemmen.

Die Henne rümpft neidisch die Nase,
das ist unnatürlich und  übertrieben
„Nein“, entgegnet der Osterhase,
"beim nächsten  sind es schon sieben." 

Noch einen schönen Ostermontag!

Avor


----------



## Avor (26 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Rauchverbot jetzt auch für Hunde


In seinen letzten Zügen röchelnd 
ein armer, kranker Hund.
Als Kettenraucher schwächelnd,
war er nur selten kerngesund. 
Es ringt um Luft in seiner Not
der bedauernswerte Köter,
doch er war schon vorher tot
jetzt ist er noch viel  töter. 


Schönen Sonntag wünscht

Avor, der Entwöhnte


----------



## webwatcher (26 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



Avor schrieb:


> Avor, der Entwöhnte



Sei froh , wünschte mir andere würden deinem Beispiel folgen, wie z.B
bei Nachbarn im Haus, Wenn bei denen  die Wohnungstür länger als 10 Sekunden 
aufgeht, geht der Brandmelder im Treppenhaus  los :scherzkeks:


----------



## Reinhard (13 Mai 2009)

*Experten im Elfenbeinturm*

*Experten im Elfenbeinturm
*
Ich hab studiert, habilitiert, mit professur.
Ich bin ein armer Wurm.
Ich könnt's zwar besser wissen, nur:
Das geht nicht - hier im Elfenbeinturm.

Ich seh' nach unten, doch ich seh' undeutlich
was all die Menschen bewegt und quält.
Ich kann's nicht, denn nur mehreinheitlich
parteiisch Mehrwert für mich zählt.

Ich kann kein täglich Brot riskieren,
die Abhängigkeit wär' denn zu groß,
es reicht, etwas zu "schmieren"
dafür stell' ich mich gerne bloß.

Ich seh's ja eh nicht - mir ist's gleich
in meinem Turm aus Elfenbein.
Mit meiner Meinung macht mich reich.
Darf's morgen auch eine and're sein?


Für einen - auch in Zukunft - stoppschildfreien Internetaufenthalt

Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (14 August 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

*Gruß an Avor*

Du schriebst hier manch schönes Gedicht,
viel laute, doch auch leise.
Du gabst den Reimen eine Sicht
von dir auf deine Weise.

Du liesest nichts auf Wolken schweben,
du warst so tierisch klar direkt:
Denn deine Verse schrieb das Leben.
Davor zollt jeder hier Respekt.

Und Leben schrieb die besten Sachen,
deine Devise war stets richtig, 
ob's traurig war oder zum Lachen:
Dem Volk auf Maul schau', das ist wichtig.


P.S.
Ich wollt' dich auch gar nicht stören,
laß' doch mal wieder von dir hören.


Gruß
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (16 August 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

@Reinhard, 

danke für die Blumen, doch nicht alles, was ich spontan so vor mich hin gepostet habe, war gut. Aber Du hast Recht wenn du schreibst  … dem Volk auf´s Maul schau, das ist wichtig.“

Aber hier liegt der Haken. Das was uns heute so alles zugemutet wird, lässt sich auf humorvolle Art und mit ironischen Reimen nicht mehr kommentieren. Hier müssten wirkungsvollere Töne angestimmt werden. Da ich kein Rechtsgelehrter bin und dem Forum keinen Schaden zufügen will,  überlasse ich das gerne anderen Leuten und denke mir meinen Teil. Was zum Dichten noch übrig bleibt, sind die Tiere, die ich  in endlosen Mammutschinken und  abendfüllenden Veranstaltungen ja schon ausgiebig verunstaltet  habe. Straffrei sogar, weil sie vielleicht die besseren Menschen sind  und nebst  ihren Beschützern keine so mächtige  Lobby in politischen Kreisen haben wie andere Institutionen. 

Weil heute Sonntag ist, will ich  Deinem Wunsch gerne nachkommen mit einem auf den ersten Blick eher harmlosen Werk. Bei ausgiebigem Studium  unter Einsatz der eigenen  Fantasie könnten die gewählten Worte jedoch  tiefgründige Einsichten in menschliche wie  auch tierische Abgründe gnadenlos offen legen. Und das in der gebotenen internetkonformen Kürze des gewählten Titels.     



Die Linde

Vor´m Wirtshaus  steht in voller Pracht
eine hundert Jahre alte Linde.
Ein Säufer eilt herbei in später Nacht
zu befeuchten  dieser Linde  Rinde.

Der Baum hat  vieles schon erlebt,
im Lauf der Zeiten, die sich oft gewendet.
Sie trotzte dem  Sturm, wenn die Erde gebebt.
Sie  nahm , was Mensch und Tier  gespendet.

Nicht sehr ergiebig ist heute der Strahl,
der ihren Stamm  nur mäßig benetzt.
Ein Hund eilt herbei in großer  Qual,
die Linde ruft: „Ich bin  besetzt!“

Der Köter klagt: „Bei mir ist´s dringend!
Oh Gott, wo ist der nächste Baum?“ 
Der dicke Herr keucht  händeringend:
„Bei mir geht´s unter zehn Minuten kaum.“

Wenn  Bäume besetzt sind in der Not,
wissen intelligente Hunde Rat.
Nur selten merkt es der Idiot,
dem man an´s  Bein gepinkelt hat.

Die Nacht vergeht, ein neuer Tag erwacht   
Die Hose ist schon  wieder trocken.
Noch  steht die Linde da in voller Pracht.
Doch Vöglein lassen fallen kleine Brocken. 

Die Blätter  fallen herunter  im Winde,
vergilbt, von  Geiern  vollgeschissen. 
von Menschen und Tieren gesäuert die Rinde,
die nach dem Saufen  pinkeln müssen.


Noch einen schönen Sonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Avor (25 September 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sohnemann darf wählen 

Übermorgen  ist  der große Tag der Wahl,
endlich - doch die Auswahl ist recht  schmal.
Volksparteien, die wir schon länger  kennen,
christlich oder sozial wie sie sich nennen.
Gelbe oder  Grüne, auch durch große Worte bekannt.
Wer gewinnt die Wahl?  Wir sind gespannt.

Wer meistert die Krise, in die gestürzt wurde das Land,
Von geldgierigen Typen,  auch „Broker“ genannt.
Alle wissen die Lösung und versprechen dasselbe
Doch der Weg ist nicht immer vom Ei das Gelbe. 
Was versprechen alles die noch großen Parteien
und auch die kleinen,  die  nach Gerechtigkeit schreien.

Wer kann  öffnen verschlossene Türen?
Wer kann die Wirtschaft  aus der Krise führen?
Können es die schwarzen oder anders gefärbten? 
Die Piraten oder die Partei der gesetzlich Enterbten?
Die grauen Panter oder die mehr violetten,
die noch  retten wollen was nicht  mehr zum Retten.

Die linken Roten sind verschrieen,
weil man dem Oskar nie  verziehen
und der Genosse Ost,  der Gysi
ist zu glatt und auch  nicht   easy.
Wissen die Lösung  die Nazibübchen ganz  rechtsaußen?
Nein danke! Mir kommt  das große Grausen.

„Wen soll ich wählen?“ Fragt mein Sohn
der arbeitslos, seit Wochen schon, 
weil  Banken, die Volkes Geld  verwettet
vom gleichen Volk  ganz schnell  errettet 
seinem Chef keine Kredite  mehr gewähren 
und fröhlich weiterzockend  Geld vermehren.

Ihnen fällt´s in ihrer Gier nicht schwer:
Unbezügelt  weitermachen wie bisher.
Jeder Finanzminister  wird ja so schnell schwach, 
hilft gerne aus  beim nächsten Krach.
Wir Steuerzahler sind dann auch  bereit,
zu helfen, wenn es wieder an der Zeit.

Wen soll der Sohnemann nun wählen?
Glaubt er,  was Politiker erzählen
und versprechen vieles  vor der Wahl, 
oder bleibt ihm nur die Wahl der Qual?
Auch ich,  mit einem Gefühl, etwas gemischt
werde wählen. Nur wen,  das weiß ich noch nicht.  

Eine gute Wahl

wünscht Avor


----------



## Adele (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Altes Laub

Wie loses Blattwerk hängen an den Straßen
die Wahlplakate, die wie welke Blätter,
noch vage die Versprechen ahnen lassen,
es gebe bald nur noch das beste Wetter

und Sonnenschein für all das dumme Wahlvieh,
das zu den Urnen eilte wider bess' rem Wissen,
noch hoffnungsvoll in seiner Fantasie
doch ahnend, dass man es wieder besch.....

Wie altes Laub, schon in gedeckten Tönen,
zerfleddert bald vom Regen und dem Wind,
scheint' mir, sie wollten mich verhöhnen,
die Sprüche, die doch nur Fassade sind.

Die Danksagungen von zweifelhaften Siegern,
mit Rot auf weiche Pappe aufgeklebt,
das Schweigen all der Wahlverlierer,
lösen sich auf, werden vom Herbst verweht. 

Die Einen sehen sich in dem Konzept bestätigt,
und dreh' n sich doch, wie es gerad' gefällt,
die Andern seh' n zum Kniefall sich genötigt.
Was macht es schon, weil jedes Herbstblatt fällt.


----------



## Adele (15 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vielleicht doch noch etwas Unsinniges, der Jahreszeit entsprechend.....

Frost 

Heut' steckt' ich die Nase zur Türe hinaus,
Mensch, war mir kalt, was für ein Graus.
Auch das Schwein und der Gockel, die Maus und die Kinder,
sind sich nun gewiss: Es wird wieder Winter. 

Das Weiße am Auto war nicht Zucker, war Frost.
Doch hab ich trotz Frieren letztendlich den Trost,
dass es bald wieder Frühling geben könnt,
und dem Schwein wird nicht nur ein Eisbein vergönnt. 

Fröhliches Frieren weiterhin..


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Zicke

Avors Rechner spinnt und zickt,
d'rüber ist er nicht entzückt.
Schriebe er doch wirklich gerne, 
liegt sein Wunsch wohl in der Ferne.

Sein Computer kann die Massen
aller Daten nicht mehr fassen.
Liegt das Wohl von Mensch und Vieh
stets in der  Technologie,

denkt der Mensch, der ganz naiv
glaubte fest, dabei nicht schlief,
an des Rechners hoher Weihen.
Nun ist ihm nur noch zum Schreien.

Weil das Ding, das ist schon fad,
macht aus Texten Textsalat.
Und so sehr wir es bedauern,
bis er schreibt, das kann noch dauern.


----------



## Avor (2 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zickendraht

Adele, Du hast leicht zu frozzeln,
wenn einem User ist zum kotzeln,
der die blöde Kiste kriegt nicht an.
Und deshalb nicht mehr useln kann.

Auf Fortschritt hab ich einst gesetzt,
doch ein kleiner Niemand bin ich jetzt,
weil ich vergaß – und auch die blöde Kiste -
meinen Namen und die Passwortliste.

Alle Mailadressen sind verschwunden, 
fein sortiert und auch gebunden
die Favoriten und die Lieblingsseiten,
die viel Freude konnten mir bereiten.  

Der Computer, mein Gedächtnis
hat vergessen mein Vermächtnis.  
Vergessen auch die Bank – infolgedessen
ist die Kontonummer auch  vergessen. 

Ohne Onlinebanking, das so wichtig,
vergisst man, was gebührenpflichtig
Dann geschieht das,  was nicht auszumalen,
man vergisst,  die Schulden zu bezahlen.  

Ich steh´ schon auf der schwarzen Liste,
kein Saubermann mehr, dank der Kiste
Mahnungen kommen, noch und noch,
mein Kopf ist nur  ein leeres Loch.

Mein Weib darüber auch sehr traurig ist
Auch ihr Dasein  ist jetzt grau und trist.
Wo sind die Freunde abgeblieben,
denen sie verliebte Mails geschrieben?

Der Haussegen schief, groß ist die Trauer,
die letzte Hoffnung wär´ ein Datenklauer,
der alles weiß von uns und nicht verweilt
mit seinem Wissen  uns  zu Hilfe eilt.

Wenn die Identität ist nichtig
sind die Kosten nicht so  wichtig. 
Herr Schäuble wär´ vielleicht der Mann,
der uns  bei der Suche  helfen kann.

Ich verspreche dafür hoch und heilig,
so wie es sich gehört, anteilig 
wie neugeboren meine Steuern  zu entrichten.
Den Computer entbinde ich von allen Pflichten!


Gruß an alle noch zur Zufriedenheit ihrer User vor sich hin arbeitenden Computadores nebst all ihrer mehr oder weniger schwachbrüstiger Hart- und der nötigen, aber meist  unnötigen 
und stäranfälligen  Weichware,die immer wieder neu erfunden wird zum Segen der Menschheit.

Avor


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sehr schön!


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor.

ZITAT:

------Ich verspreche dafür hoch und heilig,
so wie es sich gehört, anteilig
wie neugeboren meine Steuern zu entrichten.-------

Also...

Entweder bist Du jetzt völlig daneben
oder einfach nur ziemlich verstört,
das du freiwillig tatsächlich eben,
tun willst, was allgemein "sich gehört".

Verzweifelst scheinst Du, dass Du Onkel Schäuble,
damit er Dich einfach in Ruhe lässt,
offerierst tasächlich ein Sahnehäuble.
Für die Regierung wär' das ein Fest.

Warum willst Du ihm denn anbieten,
was er ohnehin schon selber sich nimmt?
Auch er will Gewinn doch, statt lauter Nieten,
damit selbst im Land die Kohle bald stimmt.


und abgesehen davon freue ich mich, dass Du trotz zickigem Rechner wieder präsent bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adele (2 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Mal ganz naiv in eigener Sache......

Dichter und Denker 

Die Dichter und die Denker
wünscht mancher Mensch zum Henker.
Sie sind nicht lieb noch schön,
dafür oft unbequem.

In elitären Kreisen
liebt man die Zahl der Weisen. 
Die sind so dann und wann
ganz einfach dichter dran.

So lasst in hohen Sphären
die Dichter nur gewähren.
Und kommen sie Euch dumm,
dann blättert einfach um.


----------



## Avor (15 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Zum Thema "Dichter und Denker":

Versuch einer zeitgemäße Adaption frei nach Schiller, dessen 250. Geburtstag vor wenigen Tagen gefeiert wurde .

Lied an die Freude (am großen Geld)

Freude! Schöner Götterfunken:
Hartgeld aus Alminium!
Wir bestaunen  feuertrunken 
Himmlische, dein Heiligtum.
Mammons Zauber finden wieder
was die Mode falsch verteilt.
Manche Menschen werden Brüder
Wo ein  sanfter  Geldstrom weilt. 

Seid umschlungen Millionen
Nur das Geld regiert  die Welt!
Brüder – überm Sternenzelt 
müssen gute Bänker  wohnen.

Wem der große Wurf gelungen,
eines Freundes Freund zu sein.
Wer ein reiches Weib errungen
mische seinen Jubel ein!
Ja, wer Geld statt  eine Seele
Sein nennt auf dem Erdenrund.
Nur der Allerärmste stehle  
weinend sich aus diesem Bund. 

Chor

Wer im goldnen Käfig  wohnet,
huldigt ihm  der Sympatie,
zu den Sternen leitet sie
wo der Geldvermehrer thronet.

Freude trinken alle Wesen
an den Brüsten der Natur.
Alle Guten, alle Bösen
wollen ihren Nutzen nur.


Originalton Schiller:

Festen Muth in schwerem Leiden,
Hülfe, wo die Unschuld weint,
Ewigkeit geschworenen Eiden,
Wahrheit gegen Freund und Feind,
Männerstolz vor Königsthronen, -
Brüder, gält´ es  Gut und Blut –
Dem Verdienste seine Kronen,
Untergang der Lügenbrut!



Schönen Tag noch!

Avor


----------



## Adele (16 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Altes Spiel 

Haste was, dann biste was, das ist das alte Spiel.
Schau nicht hin und denk nicht d' ran, sonst wird' s dir schnell zu viel.
Haste was, dann biste was, ist des Lebens Lauf,
die mit dickem Portmonee, nehmen' s gern in Kauf.  

Schiller, dieser alte Schelm, war doch selbst nicht arm, 
hatte es in guter Stub' sicher schön und warm.
Leicht geht so des Mahners Hand gegen Lug und Trug,
doch das ist dem kleinen Mann leider nicht genug.

Die Milliarden dieser Welt, die verschiebt man gern.
Die Verteilung sei gerecht, doch das scheint mir fern.
Menschen werden weiterhin buckeln, Groß und Klein,
um ihr täglich Hab und Gut, doch es soll wohl sein.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schweinegrippe

Ach, die böse Schweinegrippe
reduziert so manche Sippe.
Pillen, Spritzen müssen her,
denn das Virus wütet sehr.

Doch der Krankheit große Tücke,
verhilft Manchem auch zum Glücke.
Sie ist süße Melodie
für die Pharmaindustrie.

Dabei jeder Dackel kläfft:
„Krankheit ist auch ein Geschäft!“
Liegt Gesundheit schwer im Argen
fließen bestens die Milliarden.

Pillendreher machen gern,
diese Ansicht liegt nicht fern,
kriegen' s Viele auch nicht mit, 
mit der Angst den Hauptprofit.

Krankheit kann ich mir nicht leisten,
fürchten sich die Allermeisten.
Bleib' ich Job und Schule fern
hat man mich bald nicht mehr gern. 

Tröpfchen hier und Tropfen dort
les' ich d' rum in einem fort,
heilen Dich bestimmt im Nu,
auch das gute Tami.

Wärmflasche und Kräuterwissen, 
Schwitzen und ein weiches Kissen,
hilft auch gut, wenn auch nicht gleich,
doch den Doktor macht' s nicht reich.


----------



## Adele (25 November 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Noch was Krankes...

Das Leiden

Ein Mensch entsetzt zum Doktor rennt, 
ihn plagt ein großes Leiden.
Und weil ja dieser Mensch erkennt,
so kann es gar nicht bleiben.

Herr Doktor, klagt der Mensch sodann,
es ist ihm etwas peinlich,
die Füße sind' s, er sei arm d' ran,
und todkrank sei er freilich.

Der Doktor runzelt seine Stirn,
besieht sich Schorf und Schrunden,
auch den Gestank plagt selbst das Hirn.
Was hat der Arzt gefunden?

Des Menschen Herz, es pocht wie wild,
wähnt sich in Sack und Asche.
Indes der Doktor lächelt mild.
Es reicht, wenn er sich wasche.


----------



## Adele (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Was idyllisch Vorweihnachtliches gefällig?

Süßer die Kassen nie klingeln

Süßer die Kassen nie klingeln
als in der Vorweihnachtszeit.
S' ist, als ob Engelein singen:
„Haltet das Sparbuch bereit!“

Es jubelt und freut sich nun die Industrie,
Horden von Kunden die kaufen wie nie.
Gibt es doch schließlich Kredit.
Hey Leute, macht alle mit.

Oh, wie die Kassen erklingen,
umsäuselt von Musikgedröhn.
Massen von Waren erbringen
Profite, das ist ja so schön.

Und durch die Straßen wälzen sich Jahr um Jahr
Lawinen aus Blech, das ist wirklich wahr,
zum Kampf um 'nen Parkplatz bereit.
Fein ist die Vorweihnachtszeit.

O, wie Köpfe nun rauchen,
o, wie die Brieftasche schrumpft.
Weil wir den Krempel ja brauchen,
selbst gegen jede Vernunft.

Denn über allem lacht in diesem Land
der Cola-Nik' laus im roten Gewand,
grinst über Dummheit und Gier.
Weihnacht, ach wär' sie schon hier.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:35:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:29:37 ----------

Reinhard und Avor, wo seid Ihr abgeblieben? Euch hat doch hoffentlich nicht die Schweinegrippe den Garaus gemacht??????????????


----------



## Adele (4 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Heute, beim Blick ins Fernsehprogramm....

Ich werde alt

Ich werde alt, merke ich dann und wann.
Nein, nicht mein Liebster, doch das Fernsehprogramm
macht mir längst klar, wie die Zeit schnell vergeht,
wenn durch den Äther manch Film zu mir weht.

Freu' ich mich abends auf ein wenig Erholung,
überrascht mich zu oft schon 'ne Wiederholung.
Wird doch schon wieder Susan  gesucht,
und bei „Leathal Weapon“ heftig geflucht. 

Sind es leider nicht nur graue Fäden im Haar,
die mich deutlich erinnern an so manches Jahr.
Ist es auch häufig des Helden Unglück,
oder bei Kerner der Jahresrückblick.

Ist denn wirklich schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei?
Oder waren es vier, oder zwei, oder drei?
Das Einz' ge, was mich da noch freuen kann,
ist stets zu Silvester „Dinner for One“!


----------



## Adele (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Der Weihnachsengel

Ein Weihnachtsengel in Bad Breisig,
der fror gar sehr, denn es war eisig.
Kam er doch grad' aus Nordafrika,
wo es doch erheblich wärmer war.

Der Weihnachsengel kam ins Grübeln,
wer sollte ihm das auch verübeln, 
warum denn g'rad mitten im Winter
der Weihnachtsmann beschert die Kinder.

Und hätt' nicht, denkt er unverfroren,
das Jesuskind selbst kalte Ohren?
Und einen kalten Bauch noch dazu.
Der Gottesbote litt mit gleich im Nu.

Wie er so stand und dacht' an den Wurm,
in der Krippe, erhob sich ein Sturm,
fast schneidend und mit wirbelndem Schnee.
Dem Engel taten die Zehen weh.

An seinen Flügeln klirrten schon bald 
Eiszapfen wie an den Tannen im Wald.
Vor Kälte steif ward sein weißes Kleid.
Ihn störte ganz schnell die Winterzeit.

Der Weihnachtsengel wurde es bang.
Er suchte Schutz in 'nem Hauseingang.
Bei Weihnachtsengeln ist' s nicht üblich,
zu machen sich im Schnee gemütlich.

„Mensch, Kumpel, was für' n geiles Outfit,
kommste gleich zu uns'rer Party mit?
Mit den Klamotten biste voll krass,
für uns' re  Cosplay-Party im Fass.“

Im schrillen Manga-Kostüm sprachen
drei Leute ihn an, es war zum Lachen.
Als Superhelden angezogen,
er musste grinsen, ungelogen.

Sie schleppten ihn die Kneipe mit,
dort war es warm, das war schon der Hit,
und flößten ihm reichlich Glühwein ein.
Dem Engel ging es plötzlich ganz fein.


Nun lieber Reinhard und lieber Avor. Was fällt Euch dazu ein? Wie geht es mit dem Weihnachtsengel weiter? Kurzbeschreibung: männlich, ca. 1, 70 m groß, weiß, lange blonde Lockenhaare, weißes Gewand, doof dünne Sandalen und aktuell tiefgekühlte Flügel.

Und natürlich wünsche ich Euch wie üblich ganz tolle Weihnachten und ein noch tolleres Neues Jahr.


----------



## Avor (25 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weihnachtsengel mit Rauschebart

Oh Adele, welch ein Verlangen,
am Weihnachtsfeiertag zu dichten.
Von einem Kerl, der frierend rumgehangen,
ein Weihnachtsengel war der mitnichten.

Ein Engel, der an  Christmas Glühwein säuft,
bei Cosplay-Partys in  einem geilen Mangaverein?
der  in Plastikflügeln durch die Gegend  läuft?
Zu dem Quatsch fällt mir nimmer  was ein.

Falsche Weihnachtsengel sind mir ein Graus
besonders, wenn sie, wie  Deiner  männlich  sind.
In anderen Sachen  kenn´ ich mich besser aus,
doch man vergisst so viel - die Zeit verrinnt.

Da war noch was? Ich bin am Grübeln.
Die Gedanken schweifen in die Ferne.
Der Kopf ist leer, wer wird mir´s verübeln?
Vom Glühwein trunken – es tanzen die Sterne 

Doch ich will und kann´s nicht lassen,
weil es bei mir schon immer Sitte war,
Gedanken in gesalbte Worte fassen:
Schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

Avor


----------



## Adele (26 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Von wegen Flügel nur aus Plastik....
Fürwahr, es waren feinste Daunen.
Die musst' der Engel ziemlich hastig
im Gänsestall zusammenklauben.

Galt es ihm doch beim Krippenspiele,
so echt wie möglich auszusehen.
Die Gänse machten böse Miene,
es half kein Schnattern und kein Flehen,

als er im Kleid aus Lein und Rupfen,
im Stalle auftaucht', ohne Gnade,
dem Federvieh flott auszuzupfen,
der Gänse wirklich einz' ge Habe.

Und wie viel Arbeit war' s gewesen,
so dacht' der Engel namens Franz,
die Flügelteile anzukleben.
Die hielten fest, wie bei 'ner Gans.

Denn schließlich war es Superkleber,
die er sich auf die Haut geschmiert',
d' rum stank zuerst er wie ein Eber...
doch hat er gar nicht sich geniert.

Auch hatte er den Text vergessen, 
den man ihm eingetrichtert hat.
So plappert' er ganz nach Ermessen
'nen Text auf lustig friesisch' Platt.

Das fand der Pastor ungezogen,
es lachte zynisch die Gemeinde,
und deshalb war er rausgeflogen,
so schnell verschafft ein Mensch sich Feinde.

Dumm nur, dass er in der Umkleide,
beim Löcher schneiden für die Flügel,
verlor die Schlüssel in der Eile,
zu seiner Wohnung, das war übel.


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Süßer die Glocken nie klingen


„Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht…“
Verstimmte Trompeten am Kirchturm erklingen. 
Ein Weihnachtsengel tritt auf die Brüstung sacht
Und breitet weit  aus seine Schwingen. 

Der Wetterhahn oben auf der Spitze wird wach,
stöhnend und erregt dreht er sich im Winde:
„Ein Duft aus der Jugend? Ich werde  schwach!
Gänse – ein Geschenk vom himmlischen Kinde?“ 

Doch die Freude währt nicht lange,
er sieht,  wie ein  Riesenvogel abwärts schwebte.
Dem armen Wetterhahn wird Angst und  bange
als es krachte und der Kirchturm bebte.  

„Süßer die Glocken nie klingen…“
Nur die angeklebten Federn waren echt.
Die Gans darunter konnte keine Freude bringen
Der Wetterhahn schimpft: „Ein Mann? Mir wird ganz  schlecht!“ 

Den Gänsen  Federn auszurupfen
wenn sie noch leben,  das  ist grässlich!
Ohne Kopf nur kann  man  schmerzlos zupfen,
zum Weihnachtsschmaus ist´s  unerlässlich.

Franz, der blondgelockte Weihnachtsengel 
liegt tot mit gebrochenem Genick im Schnee.
Der Wetterhahn ruft: Das geschieht dir recht du Bengel
Ein altes Mütterchen fragt: „Tut  dir was weh?“

Die Polizei kommt mit Blaulicht angefahren
Der Notarzt hat schon Blut genommen.
„Ein besoffener Jüngling war´s , noch jung an Jahren
 er ist zu früh zum  Karneval  gekommen.“ 

Welcher Teufel hat den Blödmann nur geritten?
Mit angeklebten Gänsefedern wollte  er fliegen. 
Löcher hat  der Depp in die Flügel geschnitten,
Damit  konnte er keinen Aufwind kriegen.

Jetzt ist  er friedlich gen Himmel geschwebt,
Franz, der Weihnachtsengel, ganz ohne Mühe.
Mit Gänsefedern, die Haut  noch   verklebt. 
An der Krippe weinen  Ochs und Esel  -  und ein paar Kühe.

Das Fest ist herum, 
Drei Könige machen sich bereit
doch es ist zu dumm: 
Kein Weihnachtsengel,  weit und breit.


Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Übermut

Nun, lieber Avor 's ist ja gut,
Du magst halt keine Weihnachtsengel.
Verzeih mir meinen Übermut,
weil' s keine Maid war, sondern 'n Bengel.

Ein kesses Mädchen wär es wohl,
was Deine Reimlust angestachelt,
mit Oberweite wie zwei Weißkohl
hätt sie unter' m Gewand gewackelt.

Hättest Du die vom Turm geschmissen,
wie meinen armen Engel Franz,
der nur verwirrt und ganz verbissen,
vorzeitig rupft' die Weihnachtsgans?

Ach ja, du bist nun Mal ein Mann,
der lieber Mädels mag als Knaben,
was ich ja auch verstehen kann,
so kann auch Frau nicht alles haben.

Indes ein holdes Mägdelein,
in locker luftigem Gewande,
was fiele Dir denn dazu ein? 
Dies nur ganz beiläufig, am Rande....

Probier' ich einen and' ren Anlauf,
mit einer Dame namens Lara,
die war so hübsch und stets gut drauf,
dazu das Enkelkind von Klara.

Von Jener, die mit Lust und Wonne,
zerbröselte den gipsern Gatten,
und dann entsorgte in der Tonne,
weil der so scharf war wie zehn Ratten.

Die Lara also, diese Süße,
die blond und wohl geformet war,
bekam so schnell ganz kalte Füße
und einen kalten Bauch sogar.

Wie soll't sie wärmen ihre Glieder,
sie war in 'ner gewissen Eile,
so grübelte sie wie im Fieber.
Vor' m Fenster standen Warzenschweine.

Die grunzten diesmal ziemlich schelmisch,
denn Lara, das verzog' ne Luder,
wünscht einen Pelz sich so unendlich,
und dazu passend Duft und Puder.

Geerbt hatt' sie von Tante Klara,
die einst verschied im Kühlschrankgrab
unter der Sonne der Sahara,
so wenig, wie' s zu erben gab.

Der Wunsch gedieh so ungeheuer
in ihrem hübschen blonden Kopfe,
auch wenn ein Pelz war ziemlich teuer,
samt Härchen und versilbert Knopfe.

Nun mein lieber Avor, und all jene Weiteren, die mir beim Dichten helfen wollen, bekommt Lara ihren Pelz, und wie oder auch nicht??????????


----------



## Avor (27 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lara, eine Legende

Adele, jetzt kommst Du mir noch mit der Lara,
die kenn´ ich besser,   es ist doch meine Cousine.
Die außereheliche  Tochter  meiner Tante Klara
Eine Schönheit, ihr vergilbtes Bild ziert meine Vitrine.

Onkel Ewald war aber nicht der Vater von Lara,
der hat mit Vergnügen andere  Weiber verführt. 
Der Erzeuger war ein Italiener aus La Mara,
der den Gips für Ewalds Abbild angerührt.

Ein Relikt aus Klara´s dunkler Vergangenheit:
Ewalds verstaubtes Standbild im Herrenzimmer.
Der auch französisch konnte vom Langenscheidt,
nur anwenden konnte er´s   nimmer.

Er starb zu früh durch Klaras meuchelnde Hand, 
wo er doch noch stand  in vollem Saft.
Mit Nachbarinnen ihn die große Liebe verband,
die schätzten seine Manneskraft

Die Geschichte ist verworren und viel schlimmer
als von Poeten und Schreiberlingen stilisiert. 
Tante Klara war ein Teufel schon immer,
bevor sie Ewalds Staub in Kellerritzen geschmiert.

Ihre Tochter Lara gedieh auch nicht, wie sie sollte  
Sie hat in ihrer Jugend  dumme Sachen  gemacht. 
Als ich sie umarmen und  küssen  wollte
hat sie mich nur ausgelacht.

Unglückliche  Männer hat sie hinterlassen,
die starben oder gramgebeut in  Armut gestrandet, 
weil Lara plünderte  Konten und Kassen.
Zehn  Jahre Knast, jetzt  ist sie im Puff gelandet. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Adele (28 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Nur keine Vorurteile...

Hab ich mich wirklich so sehr geirrt,
dass Lara war Tochter und nicht Enkelkind.
Verzeihung, ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt,
Du weißt ja, wie Frauen im Weihnachtsstress sind.

Dass Lara dann schließlich gelandet' im Knast
weil die Männer sich rächten, die vorher noch geil,
und sie nur begrapschen wollten in Hast,
was Ehefrau' n konnten, war auch ihr wohlfeil 

Denn schließlich zahlt gern auch ein Ehemann
zu schmücken die Seine als Aushängeschild,
und damit auch an ihr Innerstes kann.
Du siehst, ganz zuletzt ist das gar nicht so wild. 

Denk d' ran, die Arbeitsmarktsituation
war damals besonders für Frauen fatal.
Und wenn Männer zahlten, was machte das schon,
sie bekamen auch was, mal so ganz banal.....

Und dass Lara Dich locker hat ausgelacht,
als Du verführen wollt' st die Cousine,
hat sie sich aus Dir sicher gar nichts gemacht,
und zu diesem Spiel auch nicht gute Miene.

Was hattest Du selbst denn im Angebot,
als Du hattest Laras Körper im Sinn,
nicht einmal Schmuck, auch nicht Butter und Brot.
Wo käme mit Dir die Lara schon hin?

Wenn Lara plünderte Konten und Kassen,
statt brav zu betteln beim Ehemann,
haben die Kerle siel auch d' ran gelassen,
sicherlich oft und nicht dann und wann.

Du siehst, die Sache hat zwei Seiten wieder.
Weil Lara betörte mit Kurven und Schmelz,
die Herren, die wollten ihr so gern ans Mieder,
stand sie auf der Rotlichtmeile im Pelz.


----------



## Adele (29 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Wie jedes Jahr 

Kaum ist die Weihnachtsgans verdaut,
und noch so mancher guter Braten,
man sich schon an Silvester traut,
und Vorsätze, gar gut geraten.

Die Tiere in des Bauers Stall,
wie jedes Jahr sind sie begeistert
davon, dass man in jedem Fall,
sein Leben endlich besser meistert.

Die Gans, die Weihnacht überlebt',
weil dies Mal es hat Fisch gegeben,
inzwischen den Gedanken pflegt,
sich rasch gen Süden zu erheben.

Das dicke Schwein will auf Diät,
wer sollte ihm das auch verwehren,
um nicht zu werden, wenn es geht,
zum Braten mitsamt Preisselbeeren.

Der bunte Gockel nimmt sich vor
nur noch die Eine zu begatten,
er ist verliebt, der arme Tor.
Darüber grinsen schon die Ratten. 

Zum Vegetarier will der Wolf,
jetzt werden, und das ohne Häme,
denn diesem Raubtier namens Rolf,
dem fehlen leider viele Zähne

Die Eule lacht, doch nur ganz leise,
dies Spiel kennt sie zu lange schon.
Inzwischen ist sie viel zu weise,
und macht sich lieber gleich davon.


----------



## Adele (31 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein gutes Jahr

Freunde, wie die Zeit verrinnt,
kaum kann ich das noch verstehen.
War ich kürzlich noch ein Kind,
muss ich Silberfäden sehen,

weil mein Haupthaar nun ergraut,
tragen mich Erinnerungen,
viele Wege sind vertraut.
Alles ist mir nicht gelungen,

was mir vorschwebt' lange Zeit.
Doch versuche ich mit Würde,
bin auch weiterhin bereit,
zu genießen diese Bürde,

jedes Neue, jede Kraft,
die des Alltags stetes Wandeln
in mir neues Wirken schafft,
stets versuche, noch zu handeln,

wenn die Aussicht trübe ist,
wenn es schwer fällt, das ist wahr.
D' rum, trotz all' des Lebens Mist
wünsch' ich Euch ein gutes Jahr.


----------



## Avor (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Späte Erleuchtung

(Das Tier denkt - Gott lenkt)

Der Wind bläst scharf und eisig.
Winter ist es in Bad Breisig.
Dort,  auf  einem Bündel Reisig
friert  ein  abgelackter Zeisig, 
der sich fühlte  matt und greisig
von Berlin geflogen kam  nach  Breisig,
wo er gesundet auf dem  Bündel Reisig.

Er denkt, zählt nach und rechnet fleißig,
bei der Kur auf seinem Bündel Reisig.
Spät in der Nacht ruft er: „Jetzt weiß ick:
Icke war ein  Vojel namens Zeisig,
Aus Balin, wollt´kuren hier  in Breisig,
doch der Wind  war viel  zu eisig.
Icke bin  erfroren  auf dem Bündel Reisig.
Und morjen wär ick jeworden dreißig.

Allen geflügelten oder ungeflügelten Lebewesen,  ebensolchen Vier-oder auch Zweibeinern die das Glück haben morgen dreißig  zu werden: 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Avor


----------



## Adele (3 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kühl

Ich fühl' mich jetzt schon wie der Zeisig,
fahr' ich auch nicht nach Bad Breisig,
doch ins schöne Sauerland,
in den Schnee und nicht zum Strand.

Kühl ist' s da, Ihr lieben Freunde,
und dort schneit' s gar heftig heute.
Meine Männer woll' n nach Jahren
endlich wieder Schlitten fahren.

Hole mir dort kalte Ohren,
und bin ich dann nicht erfroren,
werde sicher ich ganz fleißig,
den Geburtstag feiern. Dreißig!


----------



## Adele (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Weil ich schon selbst erlebte, wie sich KFZ-Werkstätten an technikunerfahrenen Kunden mit unnötigen Reperaturen bereichern, kommt heute Mal was Positives..  

KFZ

Ich fahre ein Kaeffzett,
das ist praktisch und gemütlich 
Doch ist leider es nicht nett,
und in keinem Fall vergnüglich,

wenn die Karre Macken hat
wie bei mir. Die Scheinwerfer
streikten beide wie schachmatt,
und das jetzt, im dunk' len Winter.

Weil ich angewiesen bin
auf des Autos Fahrbereitschaft,
eilte ich zur Werkstatt hin,
zornig mit gedämpfter Kraft.

Rechnete mir schon Mal aus,
meiner Kosten große Bürde.
Und es war mir schon ein Graus
was der Meister fordern würde.

Weil ja das Geschäft so lockt
mit dem ahnungslosen Kunden,
wird der gerne abgezockt,
und das Geld ist dann verschwunden.

Es empfing mich der Gesell',
erschien hilfsbereit und freundlich,
dabei auch noch ziemlich hell.
Doch das hatte ich auch neulich.

Dann die Überraschung kam,
und das hat mich sehr verwundert,
weil er nur zehn Euro nahm,
und nicht, wie ich dacht' zweihundert.

Wackelig war der Kontakt,
zu den Lampen ausgerechnet.
Er hat das ganz schnell gepackt
und nichts And' res zugerechnet.

Redlichkeit ist selten heut',
und Vertrauen unerheblich.
Das hat mich doch sehr gefreut.
Denn was selten ist, ist löblich.


----------



## Reinhard (13 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Sehr frei nach Erich Kästners "Die Entwicklung der Menschheit":

*Die Entwicklung der Abzockerei*

Einst haben sie mal am Schreibtisch gehockt
und bettelten brieflich um "Gage".
Dann hat sie die neuen Zeiten gelockt
es wurde jetzt technisch abgezockt
und bringt heute viele in Rage.

Da saßen sie nun, der Feder entflohn
in globalisierten Zimmern.
Sitzen im Internet, im Call-Center schon,
und sie nötigen dich im rüden Ton
um deine Angst noch zu verschlimmern.

Sie preisen an. Sie tun es gern.
Haben für Hinterlist Fühlung.
Sie locken dich, denn sie denken "modern"
Der Globus ist ihr geschäftlicher Kern
für Abzock- und Inkassospülung.

Sie spamen und glauben du seist ein Tor
Sie jammern dir vor und sie schreien.
Verseh'n Anmeldeseiten mit allem "Komfort",
sie lügen das Blaue vom Himmel dir vor
und dass sie die "Besseren" seien.

Wenn ihre Gewinnspanne nicht mehr stimmt,
dann gründen sie neue Seiten.
Sie bleiben die Alten. Sie sind wie die Pest.
Doch wenn keiner mehr zahlt, dann gibt das als Rest
am Ende nur noch Pleiten.

Sie arbeiten mit dem Kopf und dem Mund,
doch auch wir werden langsam klüger.
Denn davon mal abgesehen und
bei Lichte betrachtet sind sie im Grund
noch immer die alten Betrüger.


----------



## Adele (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hurra! Hurra! Der Reinhard, der ist wieder da. D' rum will ich ihm ein Verslein schreiben, zu seinem Spruch, den ich kann leiden...., wenn auch ohne Kraus und Kästner...

Langschattige Zwerge

Die Zwerge mit den langen Schatten
und kühnem Griff ins Portmonee
der Andern, sind doch wie die Ratten,
die sich vermehren selbst im Schnee.

Sie blähen ihre Winzigkeiten
mit voller Kraft und heißer Luft,
zu riesigen Gegebenheiten
mit Freundschaft voller Honigduft.

Denn Freundschaftspreise und Geschenke,
die bieten sie zu gerne an,
dass Jeder, der nicht weiter denke,
glaubt, dass selbst er gewinnen kann. 

Die Herzen werden gerne gierig
und blind das Auge, wenn man glaubt,
umsonst bekommen sei nicht schwierig.
Den Schnäppchenjägern dröhnt das Haupt.

Die sehen nicht der Zwerge Kleinheit,
die jubeln, wenn man sie begafft.
Und merken nicht in Haben-Geilheit:
„Die Dummheit wird doch stets bestraft.“


----------



## Avor (19 März 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Vorwort:

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich entschlossen, das folgende Stück  hier zu posten nachdem es höheren Ortes als unbrauchbar  abgelehnt wurde. Es sollte der Text zu einem  Song für Oslo werden, den ein begnadeter Komponist in eine wunderschöne Melodie gesetzt hat. Leider wurde das  Lied  -  von der Jury als kompletter Schwachsinn bezeichnet -  nicht zur Vorentscheidung zugelassen. Auch die ungewohnte deutsche Sprache wurde für einen ernsthaften und gewinnträchtigen  deutschen Beitrag zum diesjährigen Singsongelfestival als störend empfunden.  

Ich bitte im Voraus um Entschuldigung, wenn ich es trotzdem wage, hier einen solchen Schwachsinn zu hinterlassen.   


Ein Albtraum ohne Ende

Im nassen  Gras an einem Hange
liegt eine alte Fahnenstange,
die aufrecht stand einst  mit Geprange,
vom Volk  geehrt im Überschwange.
Die Fahne ist vergilbt schon lange,
die  Zeugnis gab von hohem Range
und gefeiert mit Triumphgesange.
Nun modert sie dahin,  die Stange
im nassen Gras an einem  Hange.

Morsches Holz? Es währt nicht lange -
was dort im Grase liegt  am Hange
bewegt sich sanft, man hört´s am Klange.
Ich glaub´es nicht – mir wird ganz bange,
kann sich bewegen eine  Fahnenstange?
Entsetzt erblick´ ich  eine Riesenschlange,
die Gift verspritzend nimmt mich in die Zange.
Die Bestie  züngelt schon  an meiner Wange,
Hilflos ausgeliefert bin ich ihr  zum Fange.

Gelähmt von diesem  äußeren Zwange
folge ich dem inneren Drange
und bete zu Gott mit Inbrunst lange:
"Nimm weg von mir, die böse Schlange,
die mich nimmt  schon  in die Zange!"
Da ruft der Herr: "Ich bin zugange,
ich zieh´  mit dir am gleichen Strange
und´ komm´ mit einer Bohnenstange,
dann vertreiben wir die böse Schlange. 

Ein Donnerschlag ertönt ganz lange,
Das Reptil  verwandelt sich zur Fahnenstange.
Ich will danken  Gott  im Überschwange,
doch ein  Weib ist jetzt  an mir zugange
mit den Maßen einer Bohnenstange.
Zahnlos ist ihr Mund und hohl die Wange,
Pickeln auf der Haut im Überschwange,
wirre Haare, klebrig wie des Meeres Tange,
dazwischen noch der Rost von  einer Spange,
Verwelkt und flach ist  ihr Gehange,
das mich kitzelt  an der Wange
"Liebster" kräht sie laut: "Du schläfst zu lange!" 

"Herr, du versprachst mir eine Bohnenstange
jetzt quält mich eine dürre Lange 
Was soll ich mit der  Plapperschlange?
Gott ruft gernervt: "Ich bin  zugange,
ein Verseh´n,  ich nahm  die falsche Stange
und weil auch  ich nicht steh´auf  Plapperschlange
folge ich dem  inneren   Drange.
Die Rettung kommt, bevor der Morgen prange:
Eine Prinzessin  schick ich dir, von hohem  Range. "

Himmelchöre ertönen in reinstem Klange,
sogar in deutscher Sprache  Wohlgesange.
Ein Engel  schwebt heran  mit Grazie im Gange.
Biegsam ihr Körper  wie der  einer Schlange,
gehüllt in  Dessous, doch nicht von der Stange,
hindurch sieht man Haut im Überschwange.
Ihr Haar schmückt  eine goldenen Spange.
Auch  unterhalb findet sich  edles Geprange.
darunten dasTattoo einer gekringelten Schlange.
Isz das die Rettung, wenn der Morgen prange?

Die Prinzessin erkenne ich samt ihrer Schlange,
es schien, dass sie einem Harem entsprange.
Zum Weibe erkor´ ich sie einst  bei Wein und Gesange,
verliebt uind betrunken im Überschwange
Bei der Hochzeit gab´s mit Hochwürden Gerange,
ihn störte die am Bauch befindliche  Schlange,
ein  Geschenk ihres Mentors,  Herrn Direktor  Krange  
als Dank für  treue Dienste, jahrelange
und für die Erfüllung privater Belange.

Ihren  heißen Mund spüre ich an meiner Wange,
der sündhaft haucht: "Liebster, schlaf nicht so lange!"   
Trick siebzehn, den kenne ich  schon lange,
Wieder fühle ich mich hilflos in einer  Zange.
Das Weib will  Geld für  ihre teuren Belange.
Einen Gürtel wünscht sie sich aus echter  Schlange
und eine mit Edelstein besetzte  Nabelspange,
handgeprägt mit einer Nagelzange.
Wie kann ich mich  befreien von dem  Zwange?
Soll ich mich  beugen  dem gierigen Drange?


"Oh Herr!" Wieder bete  ich mit Inbrunst lange:
"Deine Prinzessin von höherem  Range
braucht dringend eine  Nabelspange. 
Mir fehlt das Geld dazu im Überhange
Weiß sie nicht, dass sie  zuviel verlange?
Schick´ sie in die Wüste oder zum Direktor Krange 
oder binde sie an die Spitze dieser Fahnenstange
die dort  liegt im nassen Gras  am  Hange!"
Eine   Stimme  erschallt mit zornigem  Klange: 
"In´s Fegefeuer mit ihr! - Ich bin zugange!" 



Wichtiger Hinweis:

Um Gelüste blindwütiger Abmahnknechte im Keim zu ertsticken, erkläre ich glaubhaft, dass es sich bei dem oben geschildertenn Drama um einen unendlichen Albtraum handelt, der mich kürzlich höchst persönlich  heimgesucht hatte.. Namensgleichtheiten mit lebenden oder bereits dahingegangenen Kreaturen und Personen wären daher rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt.

Schönes Wochenende!

gez. Avor


----------



## Reinhard (19 März 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Klasse Satire vom alten Schlag,
ein "typischer Avor", wie in ihn mag.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*



Avor schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende!
> 
> gez. Avor



Hallo Avor 
Dito. Ist wie immer schön   von dir Unterhaltsames zu lesen und nicht immer 
das öde "ich hab nen bösen  Brief bekommen"  

Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ich fands auch nett!


----------



## Adele (1 April 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Kleine Fortsetzung

Welche Qualen, welches Leiden 
trifft den Mann, der unbesonnen,
will das Zölibat vermeiden.
Ach, es musste ja so kommen.

„Eine Last ist' s mit dem Weibe“
nicht nicht die Eine, nicht die And' re,
ganz egal, wie er entscheide,
oder gar vor Schreck auswand' re,

ist die Richt' ge für die Träume
selig süß im warmen Bette.
Dass er' s keineswegs versäume
und sich vor den Weibern rette.

Himmelschöre sind nicht immer
ein Garant für große Lüste.
Täuschen oft mit zartem Schimmer,
doch Mann landet in der Wüste.

Weit entfernt von dem Geschehen
sitzt ein kleiner Hoppelhase.
Weil er muss den Schreck nicht sehen
reibt er gerne seine Nase

zärtlich an der Häsin Rücken
die ganz ohne Geld und Klunker
ihn kann weiterhin entzücken,
ohne Albtraum, aber munter.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne und sonnige Ostertage, ohne Bohnenstagen, Schlangen und Albträume.


----------



## veronikavetter (26 November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich danke Euch für alle diese schöne,positive Zeilen.
Es ist sehr schön das zu lesen und sich ein bisschen von Alltag abschalten.
Danke,danke,danke euch Poeten,

Liebe Grüße
Vroni


----------



## BenTigger (29 November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schnüff, aber schon lange nichts neues mehr... wo sind denn die Poeten und Poetinnen geblieben?


----------



## Avor (30 November 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Hallo!

Erstmal ein Dankeschön für die lobenden Worte, die  ich als der Älteste in dieser etwas schrägen und nicht immer ganz ernst zu nehmenden Dichterecke auch für meine Mitstreiter Adele und Reinhard gerne entgegen nehme. Schade, dass die beiden so stille geworden sind  wo doch diese wunderschöne und  so verrückt gewordene Welt soviel Zünstoff bietet um daraus kleine, aber ungefährliche Knallbonbons aus Worten zu basteln. Ich selbst habe es ja  mit bescheidenem Erfolg schon mehrfach versucht und wollte den Jungen jetzt den Vortritt lassen, weil ich denke, dass es für einen 80 jährigen Dauer-Nervtöter Zeit ist, endlich in Rente zu gehen. Das heißt ja nicht, dass die Birne schon eingetrocknetet ist, im Gegenteil. Aber was kann ein Querdenker, der von  einer Horde  orientierungsloser Querdenkern regiert wird,  da noch sinnvolles finden, wenn man es nicht einmal versteht, was da oben alles verlautbart wird. Bleiben für die kommenden Weihnachtstage  nur die harmloseren Werke aus der früheren  mittleren Periode, wie das Stück vom rieselnden Schnee und dem pieselnden Reh, oder so ähnlich. Aber das steht ja schon irgendwo. 

Hallo Ben,  das ist eine ganz besondere Freude, wieder von Dir zu hören, dem alten Mitstreiter  aus Saschas ehemaligem Dialerschutz-Forum.  Wo wir unten im Keller herumgeisterten, um  unsere letzten Habseligkeiten vor dem Abschließen noch in Sicherheit zu bringen. Das waren noch Zeiten, bei manch  lustigen und  durchzechten Nächten, wenn  Sascha, unser Chef  oft ein Machtwort reden musste. Trotz dem ganzen Ärger mit Dialern und anderem Ungeziefer war es schön bei Euch! Schön auch , dass es Dich, Sascha, Webwatcher und ein paar andere noch gibt, wo sich so viele  schon verabschiedet haben.

 Reinhard und Adele, ich hoffe, dass Ihr der gemeinsamen Dichterecke treu bleibt, damit die Anzahl der Views hinten bald ein paar Nullen bekommt.  Mir fällt dann als Gast  vielleicht auch mal was passendes oder wie gewohnt,  Unpassendes ein.  

Zu Jahreszeit sicher sehr unpassend ist das kurze Stück , das ich schon mehrfach aktuslisiert habe und bei der Gelegenheit als Dankeschön und Ansporn  hier anhängen möchte.


Es war einmal

Die Sonne brennt,
kein Schwein, das rennt.
die Hühner liegen matt im Schatten.
Es ermatten auch die   Ratten.

Inne halten auch die Ziegen,
Kühe Ochsen und die Fliegen,
die auf lahmen  Pferden kauern.
Und auf feuchte Nahrung lauern.  

Ameisen in Mauerritzen  sitzen,
schwitzend Sand aus diesen Ritzen ritzen.
Sie wollen Durchzug sich verschaffen,
ehe leblos sie  erschlaffen.

Die Fischlein schwitzen auch im Wasser,
der Schweiß, der rinnt, macht sie noch   nasser.
sie brauchen frische  Kühlung im Gesicht, 
doch  im heißen Wasser geht es nicht.

Am Ufer welken schon die Birken,
weil  Treibhausgase endlich wirken.
Junge Vöglein fallen aus den Nestern.
Ihre Eltern liegen unten schon seit gestern.

Es schwitzen auch die Milben,
man sieht, wie sie vergilben,
Aus heißem Boden steigen Dämpfe,
die Regenwürmer kriegen Wadenkrämpfe.

Die Menschen lassen unten alles hängen
befreit von Vorschriften und Zwängen,
die sie  befolgt  seit Kindesbeinen,
was sie  unterschieden hat  von Schweinen.

Bald hört man einen Freudenschrei:
Die Kinder haben hitzefrei,
weil der Lehrer tot  am Boden liegt
und der Rektor keinen and´ren  kriegt.

Auch Leistungsträger in der Hitze röcheln:
Maiestäten in Palästen schwächeln 
Es stöhnen Sportler, sieggewohnte 
frisch gedopte  und sogar geklonte.

Huligans und Schlägertruppen
hocken ´rum wie zahme Puppen.
inmitten  Qualm und  eigenem Gestank.
Es gibt kein Bier mehr, Gott sei Dank.

Finanzjongleure, Wirtschaftsbosse,  Spekulanten 
suchen Trost bei arbeitslosen Tanten. 
Doch ihr Dasein wird bald grau in grau,
Geld und Macht  schützt nicht vor Hitzestau.

"Ihr habt in eurer Gier die  Welt zerstört!
Vom großen Geld ward ihr betört!
Zu spät! Ruft der Herr im Himmel. 
"Macht Platz, bald gibt es hier Gewimmel."

Politfiguren samt den  Lobbyisten
die sozialen, gelben und die Christen
versprechen trotzdem  Kühlung ihrem Volke,
doch am Himmel zeigt sich keine Wolke.

"Unwürdig! Ihr benehmt euch wie die Neger!"
 schimpft  ein frommer Würdenträger
mit sechs  Nonnen und Zehn Pfaffen, 
die nackt auf Bäumen hocken wie die Affen.

Nackt ist cool, das glaubten auch  die Jungen
und warteten  auf  Regen,  notgedrungen.
Doch sie merkten, ohne ist es keine Wonne 
die Haut verbrennt in praller Sonne.

Im Walde hört man einen Schrei
ein Hirsch stöhnt unter dem Geweih,
das sich in einem dürren Busch verkeilte
als er einem Reh zu Hilfe eilte.

"Wir  verdursten alle!" Ruft das Reh,
"wann gibt es endlich wieder Schnee?"
In den Wipfeln stöhnen  Nachtigallen:
"Gleich werden wir hinunter fallen."

Ein Eiswurm auf dem  Blechdach schwitzt,
weil ein Glühwürmchen daneben sitzt,
das den Eiswurm  vor Liebe glühend tröstet:
„Ich glaub´, du bist schon angeröstet.

Der Eiswurm stöhnt in seiner Not,
Mir ist so kalt, bin ich schon tot?
Dann schläft er ein und pennt.
Advent Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt!



Mit heißem Gruß  und kalten  Füßen! 

Avor


----------



## Adele (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Lieber Avor.  80?????????? Gib' nicht so an mit Deiner Querdenker-Altersweisheit. Und stimmt das überhaupt:  Hatte Dein Zeisig nicht behauptet, er sei fast dreißig?

Ich zitiere mal:


Er denkt, zählt nach und rechnet fleißig,
bei der Kur auf seinem Bündel Reisig.
Spät in der Nacht ruft er: „Jetzt weiß ick:
Icke war ein Vojel namens Zeisig,
Aus Balin, wollt´kuren hier in Breisig,
doch der Wind war viel zu eisig.
Icke bin erfroren auf dem Bündel Reisig.
Und morjen wär ick jeworden dreißig.

Also so lange Du noch quer denken kannst, kannst Du die Dreißig noch nicht wirklich überschritten haben!


Weltgeschehen

Was les' ich hier für warme Worte
an meinem Chaos-Arbeitsorte.
Wo Avor schrieb im Handumdrehen
die Abhandlung zum Weltgeschehen.

Hier freu' ich mich über die Witze,
verbrennen in der Sommerhitze
selbst Spekulanten und auch Bosse.
Das Leben ist doch eine Posse.

Schön wär' s, denk' ich in kühlen Raume,
doch funktioniert' s wohl nur im Traume.
Und wird das Land bedeckt von Schnee,
ist' s schon vorbei. O weh, o weh.

Denn man wird weiter abkassieren
kann Schnee doch bestens konservieren.
Und unter kristallinem Flaum
wächst neue Saat, man glaubt es kaum.

Zum Trost wird dies sogar dem Eiswurm,
und Lobbyisten auf dem Turm.
Wissen wir doch dass eins, zwei, drei
alles schön neu macht bald der Mai.

Geduldig schaut der Herr im Himmel
und doch vergnügt auf' s Weltgewimmel.
Weil alles sich, ganz ohne Predigt
alsbald von ganz allein erledigt.

So kann er ganz gelassen schauen,
lässt Petrus Kaffeepads noch klauen.
Und blickt bei dampfenden Getränke
auf Menschen, Tiere und Verbände.

Ich fange langsam an zu frieren,
bei all' dem vielen Lamentieren.
Lüg' mir Behagen in die Tasche
und mach' mir eine Wärmeflasche.


Und Euch Allen wünsche ich eine schöne Adventszeit ohne jegliche Erfrierungen....


----------



## BenTigger (1 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schön wieder was von Euch zu lesen...
Tja Avor, ich denke auch oft an die Zeit zurück, wo ich noch zeitmässig in der Lage war, deine Verse mit Bildchen zu garnieren.
Leider bin ich jetzt Beruflich total auf anderen Wegen und habe sehr wenig Zeit oder viel Zeit aber keine Gelegenheit, ins Internet zu gehen, je nach dem wo ich grade bin. Mein Beruf bringt mich momentan in viele Länder. Ich habe grade ein Törn von Papenburg nach Eemshaven, dann weiter nach Norwegen, Hamburg, Norwegen hinter mir, um nun in wieder in Bremerhaven zu liegen. Der Schiffsbau und die dazugehörigen Probefahrten machen es möglich. Oder wenn dann ein bereits fertiges Schiff dem Eigner nicht mehr gefällt, dann eben ab nach Nizza oder Barcelona um dort die Beleuchtungsprogrammierung zu ändern.

Daher schaue ich oft nur kurz rein, überfliege vieles, und wenn der Stress und Ärger zu groß war, dann hier intensiver gestöbert und schon gehts besser...


----------



## Heiko (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein sehr nachdenkliches Gedicht.

Danke dafür!


----------



## sascha (11 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Schön von euch zu lesen.


----------



## Avor (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Neue Kundschaft - der Lyriker-Thread*

Ein Krieg und keine  Gewinner


In einem fremden, fernen  Land
stehen Wache haltend zwei Soldaten,
von ihren  Obrigkeiten her  gesandt,
zu verhindern Missetaten.

Sie kämpfen mit dem Schlafe,
ein Gefreiter und sein  Feldwebel.  
Der meint, es sei eine harte Strafe 
untätig zu warten bei Regen und Nebel.

„Die Welt zu retten und  aufzupassen,
wir wollen kämpfen für Freiheit und Recht.
Jetzt hocken wir frierend  im Nassen
und warten auf´s  letzte Gefecht."

Flugzeuge hört man in der Ferne  starten.
Nachschub zu holen nach des Ministers Wille?
„Wir müssen auf neue  Befehle warten!“ 
Doch  fortan herrscht  Totenstille.

Keine Feinde sind  zu sehen im Visier.
Vor drei Wochen  knackte es im Strauch,
es war nur ein kleines, hungriges  Tier,
das etwas suchte für den leeren Bauch. 

„Ich habe Hunger!“  wimmerte  der Gefreite  matt
„Ich auch!“ jammert entkräftet  der Vorgesetzte,
nachdem  er ein Stück Käsebrot verschlungen hat.
Dem  Gefreiten gab er  das  letzte.

Haben die uns hier im Nebel vergessen?
Sind die Kameraden  schon wieder zuhaus?“
„Wer zum Teufel bringt uns  das Essen?“
Der Gefreite sagt: „ Keiner,  der Krieg ist schon  aus.



Schönes Wochenende!

Avor


----------



## Reinhard (8 November 2011)

Herbst

Wenn du Baum die Blätter färbst,
wenn der Blätterberg sich häuft,
wenn die Heizung wieder läuft,
wenn man wieder Glühwein säuft:
Dann ist Herbst.


----------



## Heiko (8 November 2011)

Danke für das nette Herbstgedicht!

Schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen! Haben Dich schon vermisst!


----------



## Avor (10 November 2011)

Danke Reinhard!

Hurra, Reinhard ist wieder da und dichtet
mit gewohnten, wunderschönen Worten!
Wir sind dem Freund zu Dank verpflichtet,
der vor Jahren öffnete hier die Pforten.

Mit Reimen die neue Kundschaft zu erfreuen
die von Internet-Verbrechern geplagt und gejagt
Ihre Ängste auch mit Humor zu zerstreuen
wenn sie die Forums-Experten um Rat gefragt.

Wer sich im Internet-Gestrüpp verfangen,
hier war man zum Helfen stets bereit.
Vergessen wurden Zittern und Bangen
nach einem Machtwort von Zeit zu Zeit.

Wir Forumspoeten haben gedichtet,
mal ironisch, mal mit Wut im Bauch
weil man die Welt so schrecklich zugerichtet.
doch uns´re Worte waren Schall und Rauch.

Ein Forum und gleich zwei Poeten!?
Heiko und Sascha konnten sich den Luxus leisten.
Eine Dame mit Herz ist als Nummer Drei hinzu getreten.
Adele nennt sie sich und das war löblich.

Sie wollte um die Wette mit uns dichten,
Die junge Göre konnte es nicht lassen.
Wir sollten Tante Klara´s angenehme Bettgeschichten
ganz schnell in ungenehme Worte fassen.

Im Minutentakt zu dichten, Schlag auf Schlag
Dieses Tempo konnten wir nicht lange halten.
So musste kommen der Schicksalstag
an dem wir nur noch kraftlos lallten:
Adele, hab´ Erbarmen mit uns Alten!

Adele, wo bist Du abgeblieben?
Du bist noch jung und voller Ideen!
Hast sicher viele schöne Verse geschrieben,
lass Dich doch mal wieder sehen!

Heut schreib´ich keinen Mammutschinken,
weder in Enschlaf-Dosierung noch am Stück
Stattdessen will ich jetzt ein Gläs´chen trinken
auf Eure Gesundheit und Euer Glück!

Die gleichen Wünsche gelten natürlich auch unseren Gastgebern Heiko und Sascha, sowie den stets hilfsbereiten Moderatoren.

Gruß Avor

Bitte den  vorherigen Beitrag von "Guest" löschen. Wer das wohl war??


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2011)

Uiii Avor.... jetzt wirst du mir unheimlich.... letzte Woche dachte ich noch...
"Schade, lange nichts mehr von Avor gelesen... gehts ihm gut??"
Und nun schau ich heute wieder rein und was seh ich??  Avor ist wieder da...
und er hat auch was  leckeres hinterlassen.... DANKE


----------



## Heiko (10 November 2011)

Super! Danke für Deine Bereicherung des Forums!


----------



## Reinhard (10 November 2011)

*Danke Heiko, danke Avor*

Es geht nicht immer, wie man meint,
manches geht schief, wo es nicht scheint.
Liegt das Manche auch schwer im Magen
möcht ich dazu jetzt nicht mehr sagen.

Jedoch verdries ich deshalb nicht,
diesunterhalb ein neu's Gedicht:

*Ich hab' es satt.*

Nachhaltigkeit ist wohl nicht die zeitgemäße Denke:
Steuern werden gesenkt, es gibt Geschenke,
obwohl man nur Schulden zu verteilen hat.
Ich hab' es satt.

Während alle reden und die Entscheidungsmühlen mahlen
steht nur fest wer zahlt: Nämlich dass alle zahlen.
Ob's wir wollen oder nicht. Das entscheiden die doch glatt!
Ich hab' es satt.

Ewiges Lamento und nicht einer hat Know-How,
ziehen stattdessen ständig nur von Show zu Show,
quasseln Unsinn, sitzen sich die Ärsche platt:
Ich hab' es satt.

Das hier Menschen gibt, die der Hunger umtreibt,
mancher nicht weiß, wo er morgen bleibt,
sowas kennen die nur aus dem Revolverblatt.
Ich hab' es satt.
*
*


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2011)

Avor - keine Ahnung von der Historie - aber ich bin (seit längerem) der "Neue" im Team.
Auch von mir ein herzliches "schön daß Du wieder da bist"


----------



## Avor (4 Dezember 2011)

Weihnachtszeit - besinnliche Zeit.

Aus dem Zyklus “Unmenschlich tierisch”



Hab´ Sonne im Herzen!”
Sagt die Henne zum Ei,
“ich hab´dich geboren mit Schmerzen,
Gib acht, gleich kommen noch drei.”


Ein Füchslein sagt zu seiner Braut:
“Wir sollten eine warme Hühnersuppe essen.”
“Pfui du hast mir den Appetit versaut,
Ich will das Zeug lebendig fressen!”


“Roh am Stück, da schmeckt es besser,
mein Gebiss ist noch sehr gut
Für Milchzähnträger empfehle ich ein Messer
um tot zu stechen diese Brut.”


“Reife Frauen haben immer Recht,
sie wissen alles besser.
Hühnerklein statt Suppe wär nicht schlecht,
Doch wer gibt mir jetzt ein Messer? “


Es schneit - die Weihnachtsglocken läuten.
Im Walde ruhen sich die Tiere aus.
Nur ein paar Füchse sind mit anderen Leuten
noch auf der Suche nach dem Weihnachtsschmaus.

　
Derweilen macht eine Giraffe vor´m Spiegel sich fein.
Sie hängt um den Hals sich eine Kette.
Sie ist die Diva und wird der Erzengel sein
in einem weihnachtlichen -Tierballette.


Besorgt fragt sie das Spieglein an der Wand:
“Bin ich wirklich die Schönste im Land?
Die Beine, mein Körper und der Hals sind schön,
doch leider kann ich mein Gesicht nicht seh´n.”


Ein Stinktier reißt das Fenster auf vor Wut
und schreit hinaus: “Hier stinkt es mir!”
Der Nachbar ruft: “Dir geht´s doch gut
Du bist allein, hier stinken vier!”

Ein Hahn kräht zornig vom Mist,
mit feuerrotem Kopf und rauher Stimme.
Weil jemand seine beste Henne frisst
und nur ein Ei. Das ist das Schlimme.

Tränen rinnen über sein Gesicht
Was soll er mit den vielen Eiern machen?
Die halten doch bis Ostern nicht.
“Stille Nacht” erklingt und Kinderlachen.


Ruhe und Frieden - dafür ist es nie zu spät
Das Ballett der Tiere dreht sich im Kreise.
Groß und Klein gibt sich die Hand, so gut es geht
und jeder singt auf seine Weise.

Aus langem Halse röhrt sonor die Diva,
die über dem Ganzen als Erzengel thront.
Ein Widschwein ruft: “Sowas war noch nie da!
Das Kamel ist doch bestimmt geklont”


Auch die Menschen tanzen und singen
Arm und Reich in nie gekannter Einigkeit.
Die Reichen versprechen, Opfer zu bringen.
Wann das ist, das hat aber noch Zeit.


Die Tiere hüpfen, vergessen ihr spezifisches Gewicht
und vermeiden, dummes Zeug zu schwatzen.
Nur die Giraffe schimpft mit den Füchsen und verzieht ihr Gesicht:
Mir stinkt´s! Hört endlich auf, beim Singen zu schmatzen!


“Oh du fröhliche…” Sie singen nicht, sie fressen!
Der Hahn weint: “Hoffentlich hat sie nicht so viel gespürt.
Er kann seine Lieblingshenne nicht so schnell vergessen.
“Jetzt ist sie tot - die Eier haben sie nicht angerührt.”


Eine frohe Weihnachtszeit
wünscht avor


----------



## Adele (19 Dezember 2011)

Hennengedanken

Wäre ich eine Henne,
wäre mir schon längst bange,
denn statt in der Tenne
hing' ich schon auf der Stange.

Kopfüber und flatternd,
den Kopf schon am Messer,
statt fröhlich gackernd.
Das wäre doch besser.

Doch wird dem Esser die Laune vermiest,
wenn ich auch sterben muss.
Denn wer mich oft genießt
hat auf Dauer Verdruss.

Nicht Würmer und Grillen
waren mir täglich Speise,
aber Fischmehl und Pillen,
Antibiotika.

Und endet als Braten die Existenz
übe ich schon Vergeltung,
mit der Resistenz
und mit Krankheitsmeldung.

Doch weihnachtlich träum' ich,
und hoff' wie ich kann.
Nun denke ich menschlich:
Die Gans ist jetzt d' ran.


----------



## Heiko (19 Dezember 2011)

Gans wäre auch mal was... *schleck*


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2011)

Wie wärs mit Weihnachtsgans?


----------



## Heiko (19 Dezember 2011)

Mit Schneehaube?


----------



## Hippo (19 Dezember 2011)

Ne, entbeint und gefüllt wie das amerikanische Rezept des Turducken


----------



## Adele (22 Dezember 2011)

Turducken?????? Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was "Fleischliche Lust" bedeutet....


----------



## Adele (22 Dezember 2011)

*Das Weihnachtsbäumchen*

Ein Weihnachtsbäumchen aus Bad Breisig,
das friert gar sehr, denn es ist eisig.
Es freut sich auf den Klimawandel.
Bedingt durch den globalen Handel,

durch Fleischeslust und Wirtschaftsstreben,
wird dieser Wandel sicher eben
gekonnt den Erdball uns erhitzen.
Wir werden bald am Nordpol schwitzen.

Die Rinder pupsen um die Wette
ihr Liedchen von der Nahrungskette
mit großen Mengen von Methan,
dies stetig, nicht nur dann und wann.

Am Amazonas fallen Bäume
und damit Überlebensträume,
von Menschen, Tieren und auch Pflanzen,
und letztlich, in dem Großen, Ganzen

wird auch der Eisbär dann mutieren
zum Braunbär, darf er nicht mehr frieren.
Und manche Inseln, liebe Leute,
besuchen wir doch besser heute,

so lange sie nicht überflutet,
natürlich ist das nur vermutet,
in Waterworld dann untergehen.
Das kann auch ich sogar verstehen.

Das Bäumchen aber ist ganz glücklich.
Im Lichterglanz und sehr erquicklich,
träumt es von Wärme, gar nicht edel.
Ihm wachsen bald schon Palmenwedel.



Ich weiß, ich weiß,... Ich hatte schon mal einen Weihnachtsengel aus Bad Breisig. Aber Weihnachtsengel sind aktuell derart überfordert; da hatte keiner Zeit, sich für ein Gedicht zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Adele (14 Mai 2012)

Die Pisher

Es säuselt sanft im Blätterwalde:
„Seht her, die Pisher kommen balde“.
Es suchen viele schlaue Leute,
im Netz nach neuer, fetter Beute.

Es ist die gleiche, alte Masche,
die, wie der Phönix aus der Asche,
ganz locker wieder aufersteht,
und fröhlich ihrer Wege geht.

Man man glaubt, man kann es besser wissen,
und wird doch bald sein Geld vermissen.
Denn was mich wirklich fasziniert,
ist, dass es weiter funktioniert.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2012)

Oh Adele, schön dich mal wieder zu lesen


----------



## Heiko (14 Mai 2012)

Danke für die schönen Zeilen!


----------



## Avor (14 Mai 2012)

*Der Ring des Zornes*


Durch fremde Gärten streift ein Feldkarnickel,
als es im Grase einen gold´nen Ring entdeckte.
"Das ist vielleicht ein Scherzartikel,
in dem einmal ein Finger steckte."

Als der Hase den Fund beäugte,
erwachte vor´m Haus der wachhabende Hund,
der nicht von allerbestem Zustand zeugte,
alt aussah, verwirrt und nicht gesund.

"Ein Jammer, Frauchen hat Herrchen fort gejagt,
Er sei ein Weiberheld und Schwerennöter.
Den Ring warf sie in den Dreck und hat gesagt:
Nimm auch mit, den blöden Köter!
"Sie meinte mich, wie ich das Weib jetzt hasse!
Eine Hundsgemeinheit war das von der Alten.
Ich entstamme einer gut sortierten Rasse!
Geh heim, Hase - den Ring darfst du behalten." 

Frauchen weint dicke Tränen in ihr Kissen.
Die letzten Worte haucht der lungenkranke Köter:
"Lebt wohl, ich werde mich vermissen."
Dann war er tot – und wurde immer töter.


Eine gute Nacht wünscht Avor


----------



## Heiko (15 Mai 2012)

Oje. Traurige Geschichte. 
Danke, Avor!


----------



## Avor (23 März 2013)

Eine unmögliche Freundin

Meine Freundin Hildegund
hält nicht viel von Etikette,
beim Speisen redet sie mit vollem Mund
und schneuzt in die Serviette.

Entstammend einem guten Schlage
ist sie doch kein Kunstwerk der Natur
Nicht schön, doch kräftig außer Frage,
fast mannhaft kantig die Statur.

Sie ist alles, nur kein Schmeichelkätzchen
sie kleidet sich auch nicht sehr modisch
sie wird böse, wenn ich zu ihr sage „Schätzchen“
Sie zu küssen findet sie idiotisch.

Im Zorne ihre grünen Augen blitzen
wenn sie sich nicht gut behandelt fühlt. 
Dann werden ihre Hiebe sitzen,
wo es wehtut, wenn sie gut gezielt.

Stets vermeide ich, mit ihr zu streiten,
Hildegund hat nämlich immer Recht.
Ich verstecke mich beizeiten
wenn die Zeichen stehen schlecht

Langeweile macht sich bei uns nicht breit
Sie mag das Leben kunterbunt.
Seltsame Wünsche äußert sie von Zeit zu Zeit.
Öfter mal was Neues hält gesund.

Manchmal darf ich sie nicht stören,
In seltenen, kurzen Phasen der Erneuerung
Ihre innere Stimme möchte sie dann hören.
Den Zustand nennt sie „geistige Befeuerung“

Auf Nervenkitzel ist sie immer gierig, 
sie liebt das Abenteuer, höchst extrem.
Dann wird das Leben mit ihr schwierig
weil ich es lieber mag bequem.

Mit Banalitäten ist sie nicht zufrieden,
ich sei ein Spießer, sagt sie keß.
Ich müsste ihr mehr Power bieten.
Das bringt mich immer sehr in Stress.

Auf Extremsport ist sie ganz versessen.
Mit einem Ruderboot will sie die Welt umsegeln.
Im freien Fall mit mir will sie vergessen
die Gesetze der Natur und alle Regeln. 

„Oh Hildegund du bringst mich in Bedrängnis,
wie kann ich deine Phantasieen zügeln ?
Wird dir meine Hütte wirklich zum Gefängnis? 
Suchst du Freiheit hinter den sieben Hügeln? „

„Wir könnten Bücher lesen oder Verse dichten
ich zeige dir, wie´s geht bei Tag und Nacht.
Wir könnten auch mal Hausarbeit verrichten.“ 
Doch Hildegund hat spöttisch nur gelacht. 

Sie will immer spielen mit dem Feuer.
„Könnten wir nicht mal in Liebe machen?
Das kann man lernen und ist nicht teuer.“
"Idiot", faucht sie mich an, der Drachen.

Langeweile pur ist programmiert bei uns im Bett.
Hildegund ist nicht auf alte Sitten und Gebräuche süchtig.
Ich rate ihr: „Surf doch ohne Virenschutz im Internet,
man wird nicht schwanger dort und das ist wichtig.“

„Neuland wirst du finden im weltweit digitalen Geflecht
Schöne Fassaden und auch Fratzen wirst du dort finden.
Raubtieren und Mistkäfern darfst du dich stellen zum Gefecht
und wirst vielleicht deine gefährliche Sucht überwinden.

„Ich wünsche dir Glück an der neuen Freiheit Hort,
wo sich nicht nur freundliche Leute versammeln in Massern.
Ich mag es lieber ruhig, sage Tschüss und gehe jetzt fort. 
Deine Siege gegen die Ungeheuer werde ich verpassen.“


Epilog


Ich habe eine Freundin, sie heißt Hildegund,
Ich darf sie küssen und sage zu ihr „Schätzchen“.
Lädiert sitzt sie im Rollstuhl, nicht mehr ganz gesund.
Mit gebrochenen Rippen  nennt sie mich jetzt „Spätzchen.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2013)

Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen!


----------



## BenTigger (24 März 2013)

Jau Avor, schön dich wieder mal zu lesen. Hats in deinen Ohren geklingelt, weil ich letztens weider an dich dachte, als ich das Forum durchsuchte und dich dabei mal wieder in einem älteren Beitrag las?


----------



## Avor (24 März 2013)

Ja Ben, mir klingelt es öfters in den Ohren. aber meistens dann , wenn das Hörgerät spinnt. Aber trotzdem denke ich auch noch gerne an die Zeiten zurück, wo neben dem Kampf gegen das Dialergesindel  auch noch Zeit für Späße blieb, oft bis spät in die Nacht und Sascha eingreifen musste  wenn es zu dolle kam. Schön, wenn Du die alten Sachen noch liest. Mir treibts immer die Schamröte ins mittlerweile älter gewordene Antlitz, wenn ich sehe, was ich oft für einen abendfüllenden Mist gepostet habe. Weil ich immer so spontan posten wollte um aktuell zu sein. Das waren halt die Jugendsünden, heute nehme ich mehr Zeit zum Korrigieren der  Werke der abgehobenen Dichtkunst. Die Qualität soll besser werden, doch in China arbeiten zu lassen wenn die Einfälle ausbleiben, halte ich  noch für verfrüht.

      Einen schlönen "Frühlingssonntag" wünscht Avor


----------



## Der Jurist (24 März 2013)

Gruß nach Baden, wo es jewtzt auch nicht mehr sofrühlingshaft ist. In Berlin ist nocj tiefster Winter.


----------



## Hippo (24 März 2013)

Hallo Avor, ich bin ein "neuer" der Dich nur von Deinen Texten her kennt, aber so ein gelegentliches Schmunzeln haben sie mir auch schon in die Mundwinkel getrieben


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Ach was kann man alles lesen,
von Reinheit und so mancherlei,
würd man auch mal die Maus bewegen,
scrollen auch dabei,
wär manche Lösung nah gewesen.

Im Netz da tummeln sich Gestalten,
wollen deine Kohle klar,
wer nicht auf der Hut gewesen -
findet Mahnungen nicht wunderbar.

Schaut AGBs mit Wachsamkeit,
denn kostenlos hat seine Tücken,
so manche Gauner denken sich -
ich finde schon des Users-Mücken.
Denn zahlen nur ein paar fürwahr,
werden die reich und reicher gar.

Seht die Sache nur gelassen,
wissen Abzocker ganz genau -
das sie Gesetze übertreten,
also User seid nur schlau.
Bezahlung, hahaha - ich kann nur lachen,
kann man andere Dinge mit den Euros machen.

Mahnungen die sind schon dreist,
doch fehlt den Gaunern der Beweis,
dass alles sei doch angegeben,
ist die Behauptung sehr verwegen.
Mit ein paar Klicks, seid ihr schnell ausgetrickst.
Gesetze sind dem Gauner fremd,
zocken User ungehemmt:AB.

Wovon will ich hier berichten,
sicher auch noch etwas dichten,
doch als Mahnung soll dies sein,
Aufmerksamkeit die wäre fein,
schont die Nerven, euer Geld,
damit ist Ärger aus der Welt.


----------



## Hippo (13 Mai 2013)

Super!


----------



## drachen08 (13 Mai 2013)

Hippo


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juni 2013)

*Sauwetter*

Das Land versinkt im Niederschlag,
es schifft des nachts und auch am Tag.
Die Flüsse sind ein Strudelfass
und wir wer'n schirmlos pudelnass.

Am Überweg hält eine Fähre
als wenn sie denn ein Taxi wäre
und Alte schrein in ihrer Not:
"Komm nimm uns auch noch mit ins Boot!"

Die Amseln sind auch nicht mehr dieselben
sie flattern träg in schweren gelben
Jacken und leiden dumpfe nasse Not.
Beim Maulwurf sind die Jacken rot.

Es regnet Fäden, regnet Zwirn,
anscheinend läuft mir's ins Gehirn,
drum dieser versliche Erguss:
Weils Wasser irgendwo hin muss...

Reinhard


----------



## drachen08 (1 Juni 2013)

Reinhard 
Da lacht das Herz man kann es sehn,
keiner bleibt im Regen stehn,
was auch immer kommen mag,
erfreut euch dann am nächsten Tag.


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juni 2013)

Schööön.


----------



## Avor (2 Juni 2013)

Ein neuer Frühling 

Regenwolken sich im Kreise dreh´n
uns zu spenden kostbares Nass. 
Doch zuviel davon ist auch nicht schön, 
wenn überläuft das Regenfass.

Wenn die Bächlein über ihre Ufer treten,
in linder Maienluft vom Eise befreit.
Wenn Flüsse überschwallen, hilft kein Beten,
dann wird’s zum Nageln höchste Zeit.

Türen und Fenster sind gut abzudichten,
es hilft dabei die Bundeswehr.
Sandsäcke schnellstens aufzuschichten,
ist auch für Kinder nicht zu schwer.

Doch unaufhaltsam strömen Wassermassen .
In schäumenden Wogen schwimmen Wohnmobile. 
Ein Campingfreund schreit: „Es ist nicht zum Fassen!“
An einen Baumstamm geklammert, mit unbekanntem Ziele. 

Andere flüchten auf Bäume und Dächer,
um dort ihren Urlaub zu verbringen.
Um zu warten, bis der Regen wird schwächer 
doch das wird in diesem Frühling nicht gelingen. 

Die Feuerwehr bringt Pumpen und schuftet mit aller Kraft.
um abzudichten einen gebrochenen Damm.
Dann fällt der Strom aus und ohne elektrischen Saft
versinken die Pumpen im Schlamm. 

„Es wird kalt...“ sagt in freundlich beschwingter Weise,
der Wettermann im Fernsehen und erklärt uns auch, weswegen. 
Er zeigt die Wolken, die sich unaufhörlich dreh´n im Kreise
und verkündet für die nächsten Tage Regen.“

Der Nordpol schmilzt vor sich hin und dampft.
Verdursten werden wir nicht in unseren Breiten.
Wir haben unsere Landschaft in Beton gestampft, 
statt unser Hirn zu gebrauchen, beizeiten. 

Ist dort, wo Hirn sein sollte, jetzt Platz für Regenwasser?
Reinhard, denkst du das wirklich, oder nur als Dichter?
Wenn es bei Euch in Nürnberg auch wird nasser ,
dann hilft vielleicht ein Trichter?!

Gibt es bei Euch noch Amseln, gelb umhüllt oder in rot ?
Oder Bienen, die an blühenden Bäumen den Nektar einsammeln? 
Dann freue dich, bei uns ist das Kleinvieh längst schon tot. 
Und die süßen Kirschen werden unreif vergammeln. 

So werden die Tage bald wieder kürzer werden.
Aus Regen wird Schnee und die Nächte bitter kalt.
Weihnachtsglocken verkünden Friede auf Erden.
„Freuet Euch! Ein neuer Frühling kommt bald!“ 



Schönen Sonntag 

wünscht Avor


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2013)

Was bin ich froh, das ich im sonnigen Nordwesten zu Hause bin....


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Mal was von mir, aber nicht meins...


Die Linde​*            (eine ostdeutsche Ballade)*
​Es war im 5. Jahr nach unserer Wende,
da war in meinem Garten uns’re alte Linde am Ende.
Kein Blatt im Geäst, furztrocken und krumm,
also dacht ich, am Sonnabend, da hauste sie um.
Das machste ganz locker auf kurzem Wege
mit ’ner Black und Decker, einer ganz neuen Säge.

Ich denk noch, ruck-zuck, dann ist sie vergessen,
da sagt doch mein Nachbar, ein Beamter aus Hessen:
„Für das, was de vorhast, ich sag’s dir nur, gelle,
da musste laut Vorschrift en Antrag stelle.
Der wird dann geprüft mit Gebühr, also Geld,
und wenn du keins hast, wird der Baum nicht gefällt!“

Na gut, dacht ich, für das bisschen Krempel
gehste am Montag früh los und holst dir den Stempel.
Ich ging zur Stadtverwaltung, da stand an der Türe:
„Anträge: Montags von Dreie bis Viere.
Abgabe:   Mittwochs von Achte bis Neune,
aber nur für das Fällen der Nadelbäume.“

Ich hab dann am Dienstag, was soll ich Euch sagen,
dem Beamten dort mein Problem vorgetragen.
Bat ihn um Erlaubnis von Amtes wegen,
die tote Linde im Garten umzusägen.
Da sagt der zu mir: „Was sie sich da dachten,
zum Antrag gehört noch ein Wertgutachten.
Ein Formblatt natürlich, beglaubigt von einer Kanzlei
und wenn sie das wollen, ich helf’  ihnen dabei.
Ich kenne drei Notare, alle aus Kassel,
Dr. Rafke, Herr Klau und von Kettenrassel.
Macht 500 Mark, ist nicht einmal teuer,
aber cash auf die Hand, vorbei an der Steuer.“

Und so kam der Oktober, es pfiffen die Winde,
und noch immer stand sie da, die trockene Linde.
Mensch, war ich sauer, wollte rumtoben,
aber dann habe ich rechtlichen Einspruch erhoben.
Ich nahm mir ’nen Anwalt, der ging mir zu Hand,
er war der Jurist und ich sein Mandant.
         Dann haben wir tatsächlich den Rechtsstaat verklagt,
das hätte vor 12 Jahren hier keiner gewagt.
Da hat auch niemand ’nen Antrag gestellt,
man nahm die Axt und dann wurde gefällt.
Ganz ohne Erlaubnis, bei Wind und bei Wetter,
früh waren’s noch Bäume und abends schon Bretter.

Der Winter war da, die Zeit ging ins Land,
da bekam ich Post vom Grundbuchamt.
Ein Freiherr von und zu aus der Stadt Peine,
behauptet da drin, meine Linde wär’ seine,
weil die Vorfahren von ihm mit Pfeil und Bogen
an ihr vorbei in Richtung Osten gezogen,
um  dann beim Rückzug aus fernen Winkeln,
einmal an meinen Baum zu pinkeln.
Und daraus ihm ein Recht erwächst,
gemäß Absatz 10 nach folgendem Text:

Wo einst die Ahnen standen mit Schwert und Loden,
hat der Deutsche einen Anspruch auf Grund und Boden.
Genau nach ’nem Jahr, fast war’s dann soweit,
ich bekam zum Fällen den Vorentscheid.
Erst mal vorab, so gab man mir kund,
wegen ausstehender Prüfung vom Naturschutzbund.
Die ham’ dann geprüft und stellten fest,
im Geäst meiner Linde baut ’ne Schnepfe ihr Nest.
Aber nicht irgend eine, es war ’ne grün-rote,
und das war natürlich die vom Aussterben bedrohte.
Mit acht Wochen Brutzeit, so stand in dem Schreiben,
deshalb muss der Baum noch stehen bleiben.
Wenn dann im Herbst zieht der Vogel nach Süden,
kommen ’se her mit dem Antrag, dann wird er entschieden.

Da bin ich entnervt nach Hause gekrochen,
für mich war die Welt hier zusammengebrochen.
Verwaltung ist alles, sie kostet Millionen,
wo sind sie denn hin, des Kanzlers Visionen:
Aufschwung, blühende Gärten im Osten! Von wegen,
wenn du schon zwei Jahre brauchst, ’nen Baum umzusägen.
Eines Tages wurde es selbst meiner Linde zu dumm,
obwohl sie’s nicht durfte, sie fiel einfach um.

Im Jahre 8 nach unserer Wende
waren 3 Jahre Drama um die Linde zu Ende.
So dacht ich bis gestern, doch es trügte der Schein,
da holte mich wieder der Amtsschimmel ein.
Jetzt bekam ich per Post, nun gebt mal acht,
meinen Antrag zum Fällen der Linde gebracht.
Man stimmte ihm zu, im Großen und Ganzen
mit der Auflage aber, vier neue zu pflanzen
nach der Baumschutzsatzung, Abschnitt 5 und Paragraph 3,
wonach dann – wie folgt – zu verfahren sei:
Willst Bürger du, ’nen Baum pflanzen und eingraben,
musst du vom Ordnungsamt einen Schachtschein haben.

Dann beginnt von vorne das gleiche Spiel:
...Antrag schreiben, einreichen, prüfen, eh’ du kommst ans Ziel.
Inzwischen sind nun meine Haare grau,
drum Schluss jetzt damit, meine Freunde – und Helau!


Pöt aehm Poet unbekannt.... aber schön


----------



## Hippo (23 Juni 2013)

Wieso fallen mir da auf Anhieb nur diese beiden Dinge ein ...

http://www.comedix.de/lexikon/db/haus_das_verrueckte_macht.php


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juni 2013)

Hi Hippo, schön wenn man im Ausland ohne Gema dann auch deinen Reinhard Mey Link hören kann 
In De ist der Link dank Gema gesperrt.
Gruß aus Kroatien..


Hmmmm ist das jetzt eigendlich erlaubt, den hier zu hören?


----------



## Hippo (28 Juni 2013)

Sowas fällt beim Verlinken aus dem Ausland gar nicht auf


----------



## Reinhard (13 Dezember 2013)

keinen titel keine grossbuchstaben keine satzzeichen  macht euch selber einen reim drauf


da war die firma urwald & complizen
die die auswahl diverser miezen
auf wenige beschränkte
und mahnschreibend sogleich bedrängte

denn diese hätten das war nicht banal
von diesem schweinigen Kanal
uploads getätigt aus der roten röhre
was sich nun wirklich nicht gehöre

die folge war wie oben angedeutet
dass es im klingelbeutel läutet
jedoch nicht im portmonee der miezen
nein nur bei urwald & complizen

wobei ich jetzt danebengriff
da gibts ja auch noch die archiff
die ja die rechte inne hatten
in bergen hoher almöhimatten

die schleppten erst  ischs eh a gfrett
den krempel dann durchs internet
um dann mit gladII rumzueiern
jawohl man glaubt uns kommt zum feiern

in köln kam feiern wohl abhanden
anscheinend hat niemand nicht verstanden
es gibt portale ohne doppelloch
und da dran kaun sie immernoch

nun ich könnt den geschmack verstärken
und süffisant bemerken
das doppelt lesen nichts zum schlechten hat
schon gar nicht wenn man man auch zu rechten hat


----------



## Reinhard (1 Januar 2014)

Prost Neujahr!

Dumpf erklingt der zwölfte Ton
von der Kirchenglocke.
Raketenwerfer gehen schon
zündelnd in die Hocke.

Draußen kracht es, pfeifts und zischt,
neblig stinkt der Pulverdampf.
Böller, Knallfrosch, Funkengischt:
Wir verzichten auf den Krampf!

Denn drin lässt Mutti einen krachen,
Väterchen muß herzlich lachen:
So kann man auch ohne Böllersachen
Neujahrs schon eine Freude machen.


----------



## Reinhard (19 Februar 2014)

Kehrreim

Wollte neulich ein Buch lesen,
ist aber staubig gewesen.
Erst nach fegen und putzen
konnt's ich dann benutzen.

;·)


----------



## Avor (26 März 2014)

Kochkunst im Fernsehen

Ist´s ein Trick oder ist es Wirklichkeit,
Im Vollbild sieht man einen Elefantenrüssel,
den der Fernsehkoch mit einem Beil entzweit
und ihn dann stopft in eine Schüssel.
Tausend Köstlichkeiten hat er angeschleppt
für beste Fernsehunterhaltung.
Er will kreieren ein neues Rezept. 
Das bringt Quoten und Rekord -Einschaltung.

Eingeweiht wird auch die neue Fernsehküche,
genehmigt und geprüft vom Fernsehrat.
zur Grundversorgung für TV-Gerüche.
Der Meister schreitet schnell zur Tat.
Der Rüssel in der Schüssel brutzelt.
Einen Truthahn hat der Koch am Wickel 
und ein Täubchen das schon leicht verhutzelt 
und obendrauf ein Feldkarnickel.

Verdünntes Leinöl, Zimt und Majoran,
Roter Essig und grüne Tomaten,
Kakaobutter , Salz und Lerbertran,
kommen gut gerührt zum Braten.
Eine Flasche echten Curacao
mit selbstgebranntem Korn verbessert
gießt er über drei Forellen Blau,
in der Sonne abgehängt und gut gewässert.

Oben das Täubchen, frei von Salmonellen.
Daneben der Hecht und die blauen Forellen.
Fertig ist das Werk, Die Zutaten gibt’s bei Aldi billig.
Für einen Armeleute-Haushalt noch erschwinglich.
Nur die Elefanten sind teuer und nicht immer willig,
die Rüssel zu opfern, die unwiederbringlich.

Das kulinarische Meisterwerk von edlem Duft
wird einem Altenheim zur Spende gemacht.
Die geborgte Schüssel wird getrocknet an der Luft
und dem ZDF wieder zurück gebracht. 
Morgen kommt die nächste Sendung mit Kochen. 
Die Rezepte sind bei der ARD streng geheim .
Auf das Copyright könnten die vom ZDF pochen.
"Wir gehen denen doch nicht auf den Leim!"

Am nächsten Tag kommt im ZDF eine Sonderbericht:
“Im Altenheim sind einige Bewohner gestorben”
Dann verkündet der Sprecher mit ernstem Gesicht:
“Sie aßen Gammelfleisch, das war schon verdorben.
“Dieses Fleischgericht wurde von der ARD kreiert
von einem der diensthabenden Fernsehköche gekocht.“
Die ARD fühlte sich durch diese Meldung brüskiert
und hat auf Gegendarstellung gepocht.

Die Sache ging bis vor´s Bundesverfassungsgericht
Die ARD bekam in allen Instanzen recht:
die ZDF- Schüssel entsprach der EU-Norm nicht.
Sie war verdreckt und angerostet, das Fleisch wurde schlecht.
Dem Eigentümer obliegt die Sauberkeitsspflicht!

Heute ist wieder quotenträchtige Kochsendezeit.
Die Herdplatten sind heiß, zur Sendung bereit.
Der Fernsehrat hat dem Kauf einer eigenen Schüssel zugestimmt,
damit die beliebte Sendung jetzt ein besseres Ende nimmt.
Zu Beginn wird eine Stellungnahme vom Intendanten gesendet
:„Speisen werden nicht mehr an Altenheime gespendet.
Sie werden künftig an unsere Mitarbeiter verteilt!“
Grüetsi der Chefkoch kommt fröhlich zur Küche geeilt,



Wohl bekomms!

Avor


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2014)

Schön nach fast einem Jahr wieder von dir unterhaltsames zu lesen


----------



## Avor (26 März 2014)

Eine wahre Geschichte

In einer Klinik bin ich gewesen,
in der Spezial-Abteilung für Chinesen
Auch Typen, deren Augen nicht mehr offen
könnten bald auf Klarsicht hoffen.
Auch ich sollte Lust bekommen ,
Und seh´n nicht mehr verschwommen,
Offene Augen in allen Lebenslagen,
Dafür wollte man das Wagnis wagen.

Auf eine Pritsche wurde ich gebunden,
zu klein für mich, hab´ ich empfunden.
Grün verhüllte Schwestern mich versorgten
und eine Flasche Alkohol entkorkten.
Sie ließen mich davon nicht trinken
um ins Vergessen zu versinken.
Alkohol gibt´s nur zum Händewaschen
Nicht ein Schlückchen durfte ich erhaschen.

Mit Laken haben sie mich abgedeckt.
Mit Riemen festgezurrt, was mich erschreckt.
Auf den Kopf bekam ich eine grüne Kappe.
Ich solle   halten brav die  Klappe.
So lag ich sprachlos eine halbe Stunde
Das Gesicht bedeckt - aus welchem Grunde?
Eine Stimme fragte dumm:
„Warum liegen sie so krumm herum?“

Gut beobachtet, doch idiotisch ist die Frage.
Erkennt denn niemand meine Lage?
Auf diesem Bügelbrett bei meiner Überlänge?
Gerade liegen? Glaubt ihr wirklich, das gelänge?
„Wie lange soll noch dauern die Tortur?
„Wir müssen noch warten bis zehn Uhr.
Der Chef ist mit der Visite noch zugange.“
„Lasst mich hier runter, das dauert mir zu lange!“

„Mein Rücken schmerzt, ich bin schon ganz benommen.
„Eine Spritze gegen Schmerzen werden sie bekommen!
Auch bei Kassenpatienten machen wir´s gewöhnlich,
den Rest macht der Chef dann höchst persönlich.“
Eine zweite Pritsche wird heran geschoben
von einem Hiwi, einem groben großen
Eine Gestalt darauf, auch grün verhüllt,
Ganz still, auch zum Sprechen nicht gewillt.

Dafür höre ich im Düstern
Zwei Schwestern leise flüstern:
Der Herr hier ist die Nummer sieben.“
Die Dame ist als Achte eingeschrieben.“
Eine Dame?! - Ein Gespräch will ich beginnen,
wie fängt man an - ich muss mich noch besinnen.
Dann sagt sie ungefragt: „Ich komme aus Wien,
Ist das hier die Gerichtsmedizin?“

„Gute Frage, wenn Sie es so empfinden,
schlimner kann man dort die Toten auch nicht schinden.“
Ein Ruck - meine Pritsche macht eine harte Wende
und das Gespräch war hiermit schon zu Ende.
Ein gleisendes Licht kann ich durch das Tuch erkennen
Das meine Augen bedeckt, damit sie nicht brennen.
„Bin ich tot und werde ich jetzt obduziert?“
Nein. Erst wird ihr Allgemeinbefinden observiert.

„Allgemeinbefinden? Das ist schlecht im Rücken.
Auf diesem Folterbrett wird die Obduktion nicht glücken.“
Eine männliche Stimme höre ich: „Ihr Herz ist zu schnell
Das ist wohl die Angst vor den Schwestern gell?
Es war der Professor, der musste noch lästern:
„Auch ich habe Angst vor den grausamen Schwestern!
Jetzt heize ich auf mein Elektromesser,
Wenn es glüht, dann schneidet es besser.“

Die kleinen Piekser im Auge nahm ich in Kauf
Wenn nur mein Rücken bleibt noch wohlauf.
Es roch bald nach verbranntem Braten
Ich sah nichts, nur ich hörte, was die taten.
Schlimme Geräusche, für mich viele Stunden,
bis endlich vernäht wurden die  Wunden,
waren meine Augen ganz weit offen,.
Ich kann wieder sehen, das lässt hoffen.

Doch das Bild hat sich zum Schlimmen  gewandelt,
Krumm der Rücken, das Gesicht verschandelt.
Blau  geschwollen, es ist eine Schande!
Was hat aus mir gemacht diese Bande?
Mein Spiegelbild lässt mich erschauern,
Es würde  noch mindestens  drei Monate dauern.
So lange bin ich jetzt auf Krankenschein
ein Monster von Herrn Frankenstein?


Schönen Feierabend! 

Avor


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2014)

Hui wie grauselig. 
Aber du bist entronnen,
der Gerichtsmedizin
und uns wieder wohlgesonnen

Mist, was reimt sich auf Gerichtsmedizin?

Avor, du kannst es einfach besser 

Gute Besserung, falls es noch angebracht ist...


----------



## Avor (2 September 2014)

Beobachtung im Garten 

Unsere Katze fühlt sich ungesund,
wenn sich ihr nähert Nachbars Hund.
Der fragt: „Warum machtst du, blöde Katze
immer wenn ich komme eine Fratze?

Die Mieze gibs ihm gleich zu seiner Klarheit
und sagt dem Köter unverblümt die Wahrheit,
was ihr bereitet Abscheu und Verdruss,
was der Hund nun endlich wissen muss:

Du bist ein Schwein und stinkst zum Himmel,
die Genitalien sind überzogen mit Schimmel,
dein Fell ist ungepflegt und voller Läuse.
PfuiTeufel! - Ich hätte doch viel lieber Mäuse.


Ich nicht!

Gruß Avor


----------



## Avor (21 September 2014)

Freizeit


Auf einer Wiese an der Wolga
sitzt meine allerliebste Freundin Olga
und lässt im Wasser ihre Füße baumeln
was mitunter Fische bringt zumTaumeln,
wenn sie angeheitert ist vom Schnaps und Wein,
das könnte sie auch hier bei mir am Rhein.



Ehrlichkeit


Kinder haben meistens gute Augen
die bei uns Alten leider nichts mehr taugen.
D´rum finden sie auch manch verlorenen Zaster
weil sie noch klein und näher sind am Plaster.
Meist ist es Geld, , das ungewollt zu Boden fiel
und nun im Rinnstein liegt mit unbekanntem Ziel.
Die Kleinen bringen ehrlich es zum Fundbüro,
der Finderlohn macht auch die  Eltern froh.



Einen schönen Sonntag

wünscht Avor


----------



## Reinhard (24 Oktober 2014)

Vorwort:
Der eine oder andere hier kennt wahrscheinlich das Forum von heise.de. Die dortigen Diskusionen sind oft sehr trollig, selten lustig und noch weniger erhellend. Der Verstand scheint meist links oder rechts, oberhalb oder unterhalb des Tisches im PC zu stecken, aber selten direkt vorm Bildschirm.
Und darum geht's im nachfolgenden Gedicht.

*
Heiseforum*

Dies Forum ist des Wahnsinns Beute,
hier treffen sich all jene Leute,
die oft nichtssagend es geruhn
sich beitragsfüllend kund zu tun.

Wie hält man User hier auf Trab?
Man schweift  einfach vom Thema ab!
Wer von nichts weiß, kann von nichts wissen.
Wer Unsinn schreibt wird halt verrissen.

VT, ja das kommt immer gut,
vorm Bildschirm sitzt der Aluhut,
der weiß, wie aus dem eignen Mist
noch Dümmeres zu basteln ist.

Von viertel bis zu ganz OT:
"Ich hab da ein Problem, oweh!
Ich bin da irgendwie in Not."
Die Ahnungslosen geben rot.

Wenn argumentiv sonst gar nichts bleibt
dann schreibt man, wie man's richtig schreibt,
wie's bitte richtiger sein sollte
und wie man's gerne mögen wollte.

Und steht da "Stundenkilometer"
im Artikel, gleich gibts Gezeter,
wobei der Obernormlehrer beweist,
dass laut SI das anders heißt.

Oder den Stil - oder auch keinen
man ist sich da nicht ganz im Reinen,
welcher denn falsch oder gar richtig.
Egal - Hauptsache man wird "wichtig".

So macht sich mancher selbst zum Affen.
Ich werde das wohl auch noch schaffen.
Nicht mit Kritik - nein, nein - mitnichten:
Ich tu das lieber mit Gedichten.

Reinhard


----------



## Avor (25 Dezember 2014)

Ein Heiliger Abend  aus dem prallen Leben

Das Radio ist aus,
die Musik war ein Graus.
Im Fernsehen kommt immerfort
der Film vom kleinen Lord.
Weihnachtslieder selten kommen,
die in uns’rer Sprache aufgenommen.
Man sagt, die sei nicht fein,
in Englisch muss es sein!

Der Weihnachtsbaum ist aufgebaut.
Die Weihnachtsgans wird aufgetaut.
Der Enkel hat die Kerzen angezündelt,
die Enkelin mit dem Hund gehündelt.
Mutter und Vater teilen Geschenke aus.
Nach verbranntem Plastik riecht’s im Haus.
Der Tannenbaum, in Fernost handgemadet.
Nur die Kerzen sind echt, das hat geschadet.

Das Hündchen ist geflüchtet,
der Baum ist gelöscht und wieder hergerichtet.
Die Oma auf dem Sofa röchelt,
in der Ecke auch der Opa schwächelt,
er ist heute nicht korrekt rasiert,
weil die Grippe hier zurzeit grassiert,
was die Oma auch zutiefst erregt,
auch sie wirkt heute ungepflegt.

Der Enkel spielt auf seiner Schülergeige:
„Oh Tannenbaum, wie grün sind deine Plastikzweige“.
Dann spielt er auch noch „Stille Nacht“.
Die Oma sagt: „Das hast du gut gemacht!“
Dann erfüllt sich Opa seinen Weihnachtswunsch,
nachdem er trank ein Gläschen Punsch.
Er legt eine heiße Videokassette ein.
„Muss das heut’ am Heiligabend sein?


Verzeiht bitte den Fehltritt zum Fest der Liebe, trotzdem wünsche ich allen frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

Avor


----------



## sascha (25 Dezember 2014)

Wunderbar. vielen Dank - auch dafür, dass du die Tradition aufrecht erhälst


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2014)

Und das auch schon über 10 Jahre lang.
Und immer wieder neu....
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/neue-kundschaft-der-lyriker-thread.3843/#post-46998


----------



## Avor (26 Dezember 2014)

Zehn Jahre? Wie doch die Zeit vergeht. Mein Gott, hatte ich eine Angst damls in Saschas Dialerchutzforum mit verrückten Tiergedichten zu kommen. Danke noch einmal dafür, dass Ihr sie mir nicht um die Ohren gehauen habt.
Die Ausbeute dieser zehn Jahre und noch mehr, sind jetzt als 286-seitiges Taschenbuch unter dem Titel "Unmenschlich tierisch oder untierisch menschlich" im Handel erhältlich. Mit fast 85 Jahren kann man sich ja noch eine Jugendsünde erlauben. Schöne Restfeiertage all den alten Kämpfern und ein gutes Neues Jahr. Vielleicht fällt mir dazu noch etwas ein.

Gruß Avor


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2014)

Wow, wir haben einen Schriftsteller unter unseren gesegneten Stammusern.
Glückwunsch zu deinem Buch... werd mal danach Googeln.


----------



## Reducal (26 Dezember 2014)

Avor schrieb:


> Schöne Restfeiertage all den alten Kämpfern und ein gutes Neues Jahr.


Ja aber auch doch, dir und hier allen!



Avor schrieb:


> Zehn Jahre? Wie doch die Zeit vergeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und den *aus 2004* haben wir bei all dem Trubel in diesem Jahr doch hoffentlich nicht ganz vergessen: Der offizielle, diesjährige Weihnachts-Thread (nee, hama nich!)


----------



## Avor (31 Dezember 2014)

Zum Jahreswechsel

Dank an Heiko, Sascha und den Helfern allen!
Unermüdlich kämpft Ihr gegen Internet- Kanaillen,
die uns beim Surfen heimlich überfallen.
Macht den Garaus diesen Schurken samt Vasallen
sie sollen in die eigenen Fallen fallen!

Dann soll zum Teufel fahren diese Brut!
die das Netz missbraucht zu ihrem Zweck!
Ihr warnt vor den Gefahren, wir sind auf der Hut,
dann wird bald verschwunden sein der Dreck.

Auch gewisse Saubermänner lassen überwachen,
Obrigkeiten wollen wissen, was wir Untertanen denken,
Ob wir Trübsal blasen oder über ihr Geschwafel lachen
ob wir den Falschen uns´re Sympathien schenken?

Telefongespräche sind leicht abzuhören,
Spione in Computern ferngesteuert installiert.
Terroristen lassen sich davon nicht stören,
der ehrliche Bürger jedoch das Vertrauen verliert.

Dann wird der Weg zu Eurer Seite nützen,
denn Ihr wisst auf Fragen immer Rat:
Wie kann man gegen Datenklau sich schützen
und staatlich verordnetem Persönlichleitsverrat?

Gläserne Bürger hätten gern die Staatenlenker,
und werden selbst von fremden Mächten überwacht.
Sie ignorieren die Warnungen aufrechter Denker
und werden für ihre Dummheit ausgelacht.

Holzköpfe können nicht die Pest verhindern
die sich schleichend drängt in die Computerwelt
Doch man kann sich schützen, die Gefahren mindern
Sicherheit bekommt man auch für wenig Geld!

So lassen wir jetzt virenfrei die Korken knallen,
zum Neuen Jahr in Häusern, Hütten oder Hallen!
Freudenchöre werden froh erschallen!
Man wird sich küssend in die Arme fallen
und jauchzend auf die Straßen schwallen,
wo Raketen zischend in den Himmel knallen
bis sie explodierend an die Wolken prallen,
im gebremsten Fluge nach der Seite drallen
und mit bunten Funken sprühend wieder runter fallen,
weil man vergaß, sie unten festzuschnallen.

„Prost! Ein frohes Neues Jahr uns Allen,
den Freunden, schmal gewachsen oder prallen
den Onkeln, Tanten oder Großmamsallen,
zeigt den Tagedieben Eure Krallen,
auch wenn sie in der Nacht euch überfallen.
Misstraut Polit-Machern mit Dallen,
die auf unbequeme Fragen hilflos lallen.
Sie wollen nur das Beste von uns allen,
der vermurksten Welt zum Wohlgefallen!



Viel Erfolg im Neuen Jahr!

Wünscht  Avor


----------



## Reinhard (17 Dezember 2015)

* Geisterstunde *

Im Schlosse des Grafen van Gracht
da spuken exakt um Mitternacht -
pünktlich und auf die Sekunde genau -
des Ahnherrn Vorfahr und seine Frau.

Es klappern die Knochen, es klirren die Ketten,
Bewohner schrecken hoch aus den Betten.
Der Wahnsinn wild nächtlich um sich greift,
wenn die Ahnfrau rasselnd die Ketten schleift.

Der erste Höhepunkt ist schon erreicht,
als der Ahnherr durch das Gewölbe schleicht
und zotig im Schlossgang fürchterlich flegelt,
und dabei mit seinem Kopf polternd kegelt.

Die Ahnfrau schreit derweil schrillend grell,
Im Schloss werden erste Fenster hell.
Man hört hin und wieder Gebisse klappern,
wenn die Ahngeister laut durch die Flure tappern.

Und wenn sie dann gegen die Türen schlagen,
dann wird einem so seltsam kribblig im Magen.
Es wird einem heiß, wie im Flammengeloder
und es riecht unangenehm nach uraltem Moder.

Während manche sich fast in die Hose machen,
da hört man noch ein zweifach Irrsinnslachen.
Dann ist es still. Ruhig und dunkel die Nacht.
Die Uhr schlägt eins auf Schloss van Gracht.

Reinhard


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2015)

Bassd!


----------



## Adele (6 April 2016)

Das Plaisir



Was ist das für ein Plaisir

nach der Jahre langer Stunden.

Endlich bin ich wieder hier.

Ich gestehe unumwunden:



Mir verschlug es lang' die Lust,

viele Worte noch zu machen,

oftmals, auch ganz unbewusst,

ist vergangen mir das Lachen...



Sehend in den Untergang

zu marschieren ist erquicklich.

Mir wird oftmals Angst und bang',

doch das ist gewiss nicht schicklich....,



Mutig, mutig, trallala

gehen wir gemeinsam unter.

Oder wir sind füreinander da

und beschließen flott und munter,



dass uns all' die Vollidioten,

uns'ren Mut nicht ganz versenken.

Das, trotz aller dummer Zoten...

Wir beginnen, selbst zu denken...


Und, meine Lieben.... nach 44 Jahren Qualmerei---- also nach viel zu langer Abgabe an Steuern (70 Prozent der Kosten für Ziaretten oder Tabak sind nur Steuern) habe ich vor zeieinhalb Wochen das Rauchen aufgegeben. Nein..., niemand von Euch will wissen, wie es mir gerade geht.... Ich möchte es auch nicht wissen.......


----------



## BenTigger (7 April 2016)

Hi Adele, schön zu lesen, das es dich noch gibt.
Und daumendrück bei deinem, vor zweieinhalb Wochen gestarteten  vorhaben, dass du es so lange durchhälst, wie du dir vorgenommen hast


----------



## Adele (9 April 2016)

Hi, Ben Tigger.... Stimmt.... In meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter ist meine weitere Anwesenheit auf diesem Planeten nicht mehr sebstverständlich....


----------



## Reinhard (21 August 2018)

Aus der Reihe _*"Dr. Nonsens nichtnormale Nichtigkeiten"*_:


*Alles Quark*

Ich steh im Supermarkt vorm Quarkregal,
ich will nur eine Sorte, die andern sind egal.
Jedoch gibts da nur Pfirsich, Kirsch, Vanill;
bloß kein Erdbeer. Das was ich haben will.
Doch da dahinten blitzt da nicht 'ne Beer?
Ja wenn man klein ist, tut man sich schwer.
So kriech ins Regal rein, etwa 15 Meter
("Schatzi kauf grad ein, wird etwas später")
und find tatsächlich den "Quark der richtig quarkt"
tief drin in den Untiefen vom Supermarkt.
Das Verfalldatum ist zwar schon abgelaufen
doch werde ich ihn trotzdem kaufen.
Hauptsache Erdbeer. Und Quark. Datum egal.
An der Kasse sagt dann einer: "Moment einmal!
Der Artikel ist seit zwei Jahren ausgelistet,
habt ihr die Regale seitdem nicht ausgemistet?!"
Und so blieb er also da, ich mußte ohne ihn ziehn.
Dabei blüht er grad so schön, bläulich und grün...


----------



## Hippo (21 August 2018)

... erinnert mich an mein Reisejoghurt ...


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2018)

Reinhard schrieb:


> Dabei blüht er grad so schön, bläulich und grün...


Ja pfui deibel! Aber so kanns gehen!


----------

